#ubuntu-desktop 2009-01-12
<crevette> hello
<slomo> seb128: please sync gstreamer0.10, gst-plugins-base0.10, gst-plugins-bad0.10, gst0.10-python and vala from debian/experimental :)
<seb128> lut crevette
<seb128> hey slomo, ok
<crevette> salut seb128
<mvo> a gtkwhiteboard package in jauny :) now I just need a wii remote
<seb128> hey mvo
<fta> hi
<fta> seb128, bug 315910
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 315910 in cairo "Please sponsor cairo 1.8.6-1ubuntu1" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/315910
<seb128> fta: hey, thanks!
<fta> sorry, took a while, i kept forgetting about it :P
<seb128> that's alright ;-)
<mvo> hey seb128
<fta> seb128, if you can have a look at fennec in NEW, i'd appreciate
<seb128> will do
<seb128> mvo: could you have a look to bug #296373?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 296373 in gnome-control-center "proxy settings are not applied properly" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/296373
<crevette> seb128, I think you could be interested with https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/metacity/+bug/312522
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 312522 in metacity "[sponsoring] Please upload metacity 2.25.89" [Wishlist,Confirmed]
<crevette> it fixes ennoying bug with printscreen button spawning an error
<seb128> crevette: I think mvo is using bzr for this one, could you try to ping him rather?
<crevette> seb128, he put the debian in bzr ?
<seb128> right
<crevette> I'll ping him when I can
<crevette> I need to order the tee hsirt for fosdem first
<crevette> I have some issue
<mvo> crevette: yeah, its in bzr, I'm happy to assist with the update
<crevette> mvo, can we do that tonight?
<crevette> huuu, not tonight I have my training
<crevette> or after 11:00 pm in france :)
<mvo> crevette: could be as easy as: checkout the branch, adding a new changelog entry, run bzr-buildpackage (it will download the right tarball from ftp.gnome.org and do the usual building)
<crevette> mvo, ah okay
<crevette> mvo, and should/can I commit my change myself
<mvo> crevette: 11:00pm is a bit late for me :) anytime you want during dayligh hours :)
<mvo> crevette: you can put it into your own branch and I can merge from that, thats very easy
<crevette> okay I'll try
 * crevette notes
<mvo> after you made your changes you just do: bzr push lp:~crevete/metacity/ubuntu
<mvo> (or choose a different branch name instead of "ubuntu" if you want, but that is kind of the most comon one)
<crevette> okay, understood
<mvo> personally I find it easy than debdiffs, but its probably initially a bit harder (new commands etc)
<crevette> hey, it nice to learn new things :)
<mvo> but what I find nice is that basicly the same knowledge about bzr applies for doing regular development work
<mvo> excellent, thanks crevette
<crevette> you're welcome
<crevette> seb128, we'll need to talk about nautilus-sendto, it ships new plugins based on package not in main, so how should I do ?
<seb128> crevette: don't build those
<crevette> should I split the package in two parts ?
<crevette> seb128, yeah but it is less fun :)
<seb128> no you can't have build-depends in universe
<seb128> just don't build using those options
<crevette> okay
<didrocks> hi everyone :)
<mvo> hey didrocks
<didrocks> mvo: how was your week-end? :)
<seb128> hello didrocks
<mvo> didrocks: nice and relaxing :) I even went outside, but its -10°C here in the morning so it was a bit cold :)
<mvo> yours?
<didrocks> hi seb128
<didrocks> mvo: great one, very relaxing too. I didn't go outside because of the same reason (too cold ;))
<mvo> :)
<seb128> could somebody copy the line of syncs slomo asked before?
<didrocks> seb128: <slomo> seb128: please sync gstreamer0.10, gst-plugins-base0.10, gst-plugins-bad0.10, gst0.10-python and vala from debian/experimental :)
<seb128> didrocks: thanks
<asac> seb128: http://paste.ubuntu.com/103893/
<asac> oops ... he isnt here ;)
<pedro_> asac: hi!, are you going to be around this thursday (Feb 15) ?
<pedro_> asac: i'm planning to run a nm hugday, the product currently have ~250 new bugs :-(
<pedro_> bonjour seb128
<seb128> hey pedro_
<pedro_> asac: i mean Jan 15 not Feb 15
<asac> s13:42 < asac> seb128: http://paste.ubuntu.com/103893/
<asac> pedro_: why not .... product has 250? i guess you mean package ;)
<pedro_> asac: yeah, ok i'll setup everything then, thanks ;-)
<seb128> asac: http://download.gnome.org/sources/gnome-main-menu/0.9/gnome-main-menu-0.9.12.tar.gz? ;-)
<asac> seb128: i knew it ;)
<seb128> hehe
<seb128> asac: feel free to upload your changes but updating to the new version would be better
<asac> thanks. will give it a try then ;)
<huats> hi everyone !
<seb128> lut huats
<huats> hello seb128
<huats> I was away this morning but I'll put on LP the seahorse update soon
<huats> nice WE btw seb128 ?
<seb128> huats: nice one yes
<seb128> huats: you?
<huats> great too :)
<huats> away from my computer :)
<seb128> hehe
 * didrocks is thinking that while huats is away from his computer, didrocks have to fix http://www.ubuntu-fr.org/telechargement
<didrocks> shave/has/
<huats> didrocks: LOL
 * didrocks has to learn English too :)
<huats> mvo: hello
<huats> mvo: this is a semi-automatic reminder for the apt build regarding the sources description number :)
<huats> ;)
<mvo> hey huats, thanks!
<huats> :)
<huats> no pb :)
<huats> seb128: I have updated the seahorse bug on LP
<huats> I hope it is correct..
<seb128> huats: ok good
<seb128> huats: I'm working on some else right now but I'll have a look and let you know later
<huats> sure
<huats> I am not in a position to ask, since I did something wrong... :)
<asac> hmm seb is gone again ;)
<asac> what is he doing all day ;)
<asac> seb128: http://paste.ubuntu.com/103978/
<asac> seb128: any objection ... anything you would upload before alpha3 still?
<asac> (all those are no changes respins)
<crevette> hey http://www.nytimes.com/2009/01/11/business/11ubuntu.html?_r=1&ref=technology
<seb128> asac: evolution will be updated to 2.24.3 today
<crevette> I was browsing the page and I found a known face
<asac> ok ... i will skip that then
<asac> seb128: thanks
<asac> anything else?
<seb128> no
<asac> seb128: fyi, nspr/nss is completely available everywhere ... so no need to set lower build-depends or something.
<seb128> ok
<seb128> testing other updates, be back later
<student022> Hi! I have installed Ubuntu8.04 on server B and run the gnome desktop on B, accessing it with nxclient from A. When I open a gnome-terminal from within the desktop on B, I get an error "There was an error creating the child process for this terminal". How to avoid this?
<student022> I found reports on /etc/fstab or udev errors that prevent the /dev/pts directory from having the right settings. But /dev/pts/0 exits, so its probably something else.
<student022> When logging in to B from A using ssh -X, I can open gnome-terminal without problems. It only happens under Gnome (or KDE with konsole, respectively.)
<papa7775> hello can someone help me out im having issue with a live cd
#ubuntu-desktop 2009-01-13
<cj> hurm, I wonder how many shells student022 had open...
 * cj has been exhausting his PTY pool recently, too
<huats> morning all
<asac> huats: there?
<asac> oh obviously ;)
 * asac should look at least 2 lines back before posting
<asac> huats: seahorse-plugins ... i uploaded a no-change bump yesterday for nss/nspr transition.
<huats> hello asac :)
<asac> huats: i saw you have a new version waiting for upload
<asac> huats: whats the status on that?
<huats> asac: let me check
<asac> huats: (for whatever reason the no-change upload failed to build everywhere)
<huats> asac: I have been working on that upload last week
<asac> huats: the "old" package doesnt build because it doesnt fine the gnome.h header
<huats> oh
<asac> huats: i can probably fix that by hacking configure.in
<huats> asac: let me check
<huats> but 'mine' is building fine
<asac> but wonder if its worth it ... or if just uploading new version would be a better option
<asac> huats: still would be nice to know why it built in intrepid, but not now
<huats> asac: yep
<asac> seems some pkg-config provided gnome cflags previously, but doesnt do that now anymore
<crevette> bonjour
<crevette> mvo, hey
<huats> asac: I will have a look in the next hour
<huats> I'll let you know ok ?
<crevette> I tends to think I succeed to do the bzr thingy for metacity
<crevette> I pushed the changes in a branch on lp:~bmillemathias/metacity/ubuntu if you interested with
<crevette> hello seb128
<crevette> seb128, I wonder if latest brasero shouldn't conflict with nautilus-cd-burner because both of them install an extensions to burn CD in burn:// location
<crevette> and it ends to a http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=567191
<ubottu> Gnome bug 567191 in File and Folder Operations "double topbar on nautilus folder for burn:// location" [Major,Resolved: notabug]
<huats> asac: the package you uploaded builds fine on jaunty but not on intrepid right ?
<asac> huats: no it fails to build on jaunty everywhere
<huats> oh
<huats> ok
<huats> I'll have a look
<asac> huats: https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/seahorse-plugins/2.24.1-0ubuntu2
<huats> and take that into account for my package once it is done
<huats> fixed
<huats> I'll have a look at yours
<mvo> hey crevette
<seb128> hello there
<seb128> hey mvo crevette
<mvo> hey seb128
<didrocks> Hi huats seb128, mvo  & crevette :)
<seb128> lut didrocks huats
<seb128> didrocks: still looking for updates to do? ;-)
<huats> hello didrocks
<didrocks> seb128: can't do them tonight, but tomorrow night, yeah, for sure :)
<huats> seb128: you see, didrocks refuses to work :P
<seb128> didrocks: you are welcome to work on the gnome-games update whenever you want
<didrocks> huats: some FOSS presentation tonight with framasoft :p
<didrocks> seb128: ok, I schedule it for tomorrow so ;)
<huats> didrocks: you say ;)
<seb128> thanks
<didrocks> huats: you know, some people have *real* job and can't do packaging during the day while they are supposed to do something else... ^^
 * didrocks runs...
<didrocks> why nobody believe me ? :(
<seb128> didrocks: because you think doing packaging is not a real work?!
<seb128> didrocks: are you calling me a slacker? ;-)
<huats> seb128: I think he is :)
<didrocks> seb128: that's the reason why there was "while they are supposed to do something else..."
<didrocks> :)
<seb128> ;-)
 * didrocks takes some cautious in saying this ^^
<didrocks> and I say huats gives no support to me. I appreciate :)
<didrocks> s/say/see
<huats> :)
<seb128> huats: want an update to do? ;-)
<huats> seb128: sure, but I wont be able to do it this morning...;
<huats> just this afternoon
<seb128> lol
<huats> seb128: I am having a look at the seahorse-plugins pb that asactold me
<slomo> seb128: are you aware of any new gstreamer bugs? :)
<seb128> slomo: no, either the upgrades work correctly or not a lot of people are running jaunty yet ;-)
<seb128> slomo: we get bugs on other packages so I guess updates are working correctly ;-)
<seb128> huats: which one?
<seb128> huats: otherwise http://download.gnome.org/sources/xchat-gnome/0.24/xchat-gnome-0.24.3.tar.gz
<asac> seb128: fail to build everywhere
<slomo> ok :)
<huats> seb128: ok
<asac> seb128: e.g. the no-change upload from esterday
<huats> I'll take it
<asac> seb128: seems like some pkg-config or something dropped gnome cflags (my guess as it cannot find gnome.h during build)
<slomo> seb128: you want to sync jack-audio-connection-kit from experimental and afterwards sync gst-plugins-bad0.10 0.10.9.3-1 from debian/experimental :) the former fixes the build failure in gst-plugins-bad
<seb128> asac: right, they are cleaning libgnomeui usage so that might show such bugs now
<seb128> asac: looks like it should build-dep on libgnomeui-dev directly if it's using it
<seb128> slomo: ok, I didn't sync those plugins yesterday because somebody did an ubuntu update and I need to look if the changes are required
<slomo> seb128: oh, it was already merged... then just sync gst-plugins-bad0.10 :)
<slomo> ah
<seb128> "  * debian/build-deps.in
<seb128>     - Add build dependency libsamplerate-dev. Fixes FTBFS."
<crevette> hello mvo seb128 didrocks and other
<seb128> slomo: is that something you know about?
<asac> seb128: the build depend gets installed (e.g. libgnomeui-dev) ... whats missing is some PKG_CHECK_MODULES or something
<slomo> seb128: yes, that's a jack-audio-connection-kit bug which was already fixed in jaunty/unstable ;)
<seb128> slomo: ok good, will do the sync then
<asac> or is there AC_GNOME_SOMETHING?
<seb128> asac: http://download.gnome.org/sources/seahorse-plugins/2.25/seahorse-plugins-2.25.3.tar.gz
<seb128> "* remove calls that pull in libgnomeui"
<seb128> in the changes
<asac> seb128: ah. the build failure was on the intrepid tarball
<asac> but probably worth a try to just upgrade there then
<asac> huats: ^^
<seb128> asac: right, they fixed the bug already, we just need the update, I'll get huats to do it
<seb128> I'm about to sponsor seahorse
<asac> seb128: he already has the update in launchpad
<asac> seb128: i can sponsor that ... ah ok. go ahead
<seb128> ok good
<huats> :)
<seb128> asac: well, I'm doing the new seahorse sponsoring, you can do seahorse-plugins if you want
<asac> kk
<huats> asac: sorry I was just starting to look at the upstream changes ::(
<asac> huats: nothing to be sorry about ;)
<seb128> huats: not fast enough ;-)
<huats> and once again seb128 is way more aster than me :(
<seb128> ;-)
<asac> after all seb128 is a machine ;)
<seb128> I'm not!
<asac> sorry to confuse you ... you are german then ;)
<huats> asac: that is probably because I am eating too much, I am sure asac agrees ;)
<asac> hehe
 * huats remembers :)
<huats> ;)
<seb128> huats: ">= 0:2.25.4"
<seb128> huats: "0:", why?
<seb128> when there is no epoch no need to use 0
<seb128> just write 2.25.4
<huats> seb128:  that was my understanding of the policy
<huats> ok
<huats> that the soname was to be put there again
<seb128> huats: I'm fixing that for you no need to update the bug
<huats> ok
<asac> huats: am i missing something? bug 316555 has no bits and so on?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 316555 in seahorse-plugins "Please sponsor seahorse-plugins 2.25.3 into jaunty" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/316555
<seb128> huats: oh no, that's the package version there
<huats> asac: I have removed the stuffs
<asac> hmm
<asac> ok let me know. seems like it should just work
<huats> since I was wondering that something was to be done again
<huats> I putting them back right now
<asac> (from what seb128 said)
<asac> thanks
<huats> asac:  done
<asac> seb128: http://paste.ubuntu.com/104303/ ... upstream committed tab indent ;)
<asac> e.g. if (!g_option...) line has tab, while the rest of the code has spaces
<seb128> easy to mix spaces and tabs ...
<asac> yes, but shouldnt happen on review ;)
<asac> in emacs there is this great invention where you can define code styile at the top of file
<asac> i think vim has the same
<asac> most likely gedit needs that feature ;9
<seb128> asac: right, quite some GNOME softwares use that
<seb128> but that's not standard
<seb128> ie, if you use gedit to code that's not used
<asac> seb128: does gedit honour that?
<asac> yeah
<seb128> and emacs doesn't display tab and spaces differently by default
<seb128> asac: no
<asac> probably a long-standing feature request ;)
<seb128> the new gedit is cool
<asac> seb128: true. but isnt necessary if emacs just does the right thing.
<asac> seb128: really?
<asac> seb128: do i have that yet here?
<seb128> it has the "number of space for a tab" in the bar
<asac> (jaunty updated yesterday)
<seb128> and an "use space" checkbox
<seb128> so you can select the 1 tab = n space easily
<seb128> you also have an option to draw space and tabs
<seb128> it uses dots for space and an arrow for tabs then
<asac> nice
<asac> what i need is "auto-indent" ;)
<asac> e.g. when i hit tab ten times it shouldnt indent ten times ;)
<asac> and should even indent backwards if thats required code wise when hitting tab ;)
<asac> but maybe i am too emacs focussed no this one
<seb128> yeah the emacs way is cool
<asac> hmm seahorse-plugins doesnt even depend on any seahorse -dev package
<asac> hmm seems seahorse doesnt have -dev packages ;)
<seb128> mvo: btw did you have a chance to debug python-apt yet?
<asac> huats: ok uploaded.
<huats> asac: ok thanks
<mvo> seb128: not yet, sorry
<asac> huats: let me know if things go bad ;) (not sure if i get the email too)
<huats> ok
<huats> sure
<seb128> mvo: that's alright, no hurry
<asac> seb128: can you bin NEW lightning-sunbird stuff
<seb128> asac: let me look
<asac> thanks
<seb128> asac: done
<asac> greawt
<seb128> mvo: btw there is a vte sponsoring request it's probably for you since you are the one which knows vte better there ;-)
<asac> seb128: oh. more important libnm-util1 seems to be still in NEW too
<asac> hat definitly needs to get in before the alpha
<crevette> mvo, ah you updated the metacity branch as well for 2.24.89 ?
<asac> and promoted to main obviously
<seb128> asac: ok, will new that too
<mvo> crevette: not really, I played with it but didn't do it properly (got distracted by other stuff)
<seb128> brb testing the seahorse update
<mvo> crevette: so the update is still there to take :)
<asac> seb128: can you promote that or do i need to ask cjwatson?
<asac> i think pitti isnt here this week
<asac> its just ABI bump
<crevette> mvo, should I propose merging my branch to ~ubuntu-core-dev/metacity/ubuntu ?
<asac> of libnm-util0
<crevette> I'm not already fluent with the process
<crevette> ah damn I forgot to commit
<crevette> stupid me
<mvo> crevette: yes, but I can do that now too
<crevette> I'm sot stupid
<mvo> crevette: what is the branch name? I will merge
<crevette> mvo, I forgot to commit, and I can't do it now
<seb128> asac: ok, those have been newed too now
<mvo> crevette: that happens, no problme. just ping me when its there
<seb128> huats: the seahorse update seems to work correctly I've uploaded it
<crevette> mvo, won't happen before tonight
<huats> seb128: ok
<huats> I have tested it too :)
<mvo> crevette: I will be here until ~19:00 european time (maybe longer)
<crevette> mvo, or I can ask my gf to do hte commit
<huats> seb128: thanks
<crevette> :)
<seb128> huats: thank you for doing the update ;-)
<huats> ;)
<asac> seb128: thanks. to main?
<seb128> asac: yes
<asac> great.... rock on
 * asac hugs seb128 
 * seb128 hugs asac
<crevette> mvo, my gf did the bzr commit and pushed the revision to https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~bmillemathias/metacity/ubuntu
<mvo> crevette: thanks, I will review/merge after lunch
<crevette> the only problem is the commit message, I couldn't help her remotly to deal with gvim
<crevette> mvo, you're welcome, I'm pleased to learn bzr
<crevette> I'm not sure I did the right things though
<mvo> crevette: looks good so far :)
<slomo> mvo: does ubuntu already use the new codec installation infrastructure? :)
<mvo> slomo: not yet, but almost everything is in place (the missing bit is that I don't like the GtkLabel)
<mvo> slomo: but because there is no "GtkTextView.set_markup" (or anything like this) I need to chagne the code there a bit to use a textview
 * mvo wants GtkTextView.set_markup()
<slomo> mvo: hm, that's the reason why i didn't use GtkTextView :P
<seb128> what reason?
<mvo> slomo: yeah, its freaking anoying :/
<slomo> seb128: no GtkTextView.set_markup()
<mvo> slomo: I can show you the diff when its there or just commit, whatever you prefer
<slomo> mvo: commit it unless it looks ugly ;)
<mvo> slomo: I will do my best
<mvo> (to not make it look ugly)
<mvo> thanks slomo
<racarr> You can sort of use gtk_text_buffer_insert_with_tags
<racarr> to make it a bit less annoying
<racarr> compared to insert + apply
<racarr> or I guess insert_with_tags_by_name is even more convenient.
<mvo> racarr: thanks, I think i will use the later
<racarr> The whole GtkText API is not fun to use at all :/
<mvo> absolutely, especially in python where I'm used to more convinience :)
<racarr> It's very powerful, but I think maybe there could be a rationale for a more convenient one
<racarr> on top of it
<mvo> yeah, agreeed
<mvo> qt had some nice stuff there last I looked (/me trolls  a bit)
<racarr> Aha. It has been a long time since I last played with Qt...
<asac> seb128: http://paste.ubuntu.com/104342/ ... also fixed in new tarball i guess, right?
<seb128> asac: I didn't try but the changes list would indicate so
<asac> ok i will check that after lunch then
<Nilesh> hi
<Nilesh> anyone here to help me
<Nilesh> ?
<hggdh> seb128, hi... question: has evo 2.24.3 been already posted to the repositories? I know EDS has, and I can see evolution-common, but no other evolution files
<seb128> hggdh: on what architecture? i386 should be available, could be a bit slower on amd64
<hggdh> seb128, ah OK. I wonder about two new bugs already opened against Evo on 2.24.3... perhaps they are mixing versions
<seb128> could be indeed
<seb128> the text copy one seems weird though, I'm not sure how the libs update would change that
<hggdh> seb128, there are two things new on 2.24.3: (1) trash and junk counters may go bonkers on some situations; (2) you may be greeted with a 'no such column: dirty' when starting it after upgrade
<hggdh> but it recovers from this
<seb128> counts are being wrong in many cases since 2.24 anyway
<seb128> I didn't get the error on upgrade
<seb128> good to know but doesn't seem enough reason to block the upgrade, let's see what the user feedback is on those to start
<hggdh> I agree
<hggdh> after all, this is why they are in -proposed ...
<hggdh> seb128, one more question -- are you also publishing evo-exchange?
<seb128> they will be copied to jaunty when the binaries are available everywhere
<seb128> I didn't plan to, the changes list didn't seem so interesting, do you think it should be updated?
<hggdh> let me check... the other bug is on -exchange
<mvo> seb128: could you please sync gnome-codec-install from debian/experimental?
<seb128> mvo: ok
<seb128> mvo: incoming rather I guess right now?
<mvo> seb128: probably
<hggdh> seb128, indeed it does not seem like we need e-e 2.24.3. There is only one fix, but I cannot access bugzilla.novell.com to see what it was about
<pochu> UTSL :)
<hggdh> seb128, a thread on evolution-list is suggesting e-e depends on the new evo/eds. I am querying about that
<seb128> hggdh: depends in the sense of "the current version is broken after upgrade"? ie they broke abi in a stable update?
<hggdh> seb128, I do not know yet, I am finding out... I am looking at the diff, but (right now) I cannot find a reason
<seb128> did you try to ping srag about that?
<awalton__> seb128, alex just fixed the popular scroll-bars-disappear-in-tabs bug
<awalton__> if you want to backport the patch, looks straightforward.
<seb128> awalton__: the patch tseliot did was not correct?
<awalton__> seb128, not really
<awalton__> you can't just stomp the adjustments like that
<seb128> at least it motived alex to look at the bug and fix it apparently which is something ;-)
<awalton__> lose scroll position, etc.
<hggdh> trying it now
<tseliot> seb128: right ;)
<awalton__> seb128, that is a good thing, very few people in the world know the voodoo to make that code wor
<awalton__> *work.
<hggdh> seb128, luckybharath states there is a dependency for e-e on updated eds and evo. This seems, then, to have been overlooked on 2.24.3 (it should have been updated)
<seb128> hggdh: the question is the other way around
<seb128> hggdh: does the old e-e still work using an updated e-d-s
<hggdh> seb128, please see http://paste.ubuntu.com/104408/
<hggdh> not really helpful :-(
<seb128> hggdh: I'm on the channel
<hggdh> ah
<hggdh> heh, sorry
<seb128> that's alright ;-)
<seb128> would be nice to find somebody to confirm if e-e is still working or not
<seb128> I can upgrade e-e to 2.24.3 tomorrow that's probably a good idea anyway
<hggdh> unfortunately, I do not have an exchange account. But there are at least two confirmed failures, one in the LP bug, and one on evolution-list
<asac> hi!
<ArneGoetje> hi
<rickspencer3> is Till here?
<calc> hi
<rickspencer3> are we ready for the desktop team meeting?
<seb128> hey
<seb128> I'm ready ;-)
<rickspencer3> Martin is on Holiday
<rickspencer3> so I think we're all here
<Riddell> hi
<rickspencer3> First - Review action items from last week
<rickspencer3> For everything regarding tracking of packages that Dx team plans to touch -> see updated status on the wiki
<asac> rickspencer3: do you know whether that's on wiki.ubuntu.com now? or still in private?
<seb128> do you have the page name or url?
<rickspencer3> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam/Meeting/2009-01-13
<rickspencer3> asac: the table is still private, but David is working on it
<asac> thanks
<rickspencer3> I think it's only private because dbarth hasn't had a chance to finish.
<asac> yes. whats the URL again?
<asac> https://wiki.canonical.com/UbuntuPlatform/Desktop/JauntyDxComponents ?
<rickspencer3> https://wiki.canonical.com/UbuntuPlatform/Desktop/JauntyDxComponents
<asac> ah. ok
<asac> hmm. not much on it
<davidbarth> rickspencer3, asac: which is not up to date; i'm still catching up to restore the content; i'm on it
<rickspencer3> asac: yeah, there was a web-based wiki tragedy that blew away david's edits :,(
<asac> ouch
<rickspencer3> for Specify back up plan for unpatched applications that use actions/timeouts ...
<rickspencer3>  Plan is to patch existing notification daemon so that it only responds to the new notification daemon. Then when the new daemon receives a notification it can't handle, it passes the notification along to the old daemon to handle.
<asac> so i guess we have to carry the Dx actions forward due to technical hazard ;)
<rickspencer3> For specify support for Kubuntu and/or KDE apps running in GNOME expected for Jaunty -
<asac> oh ... interesting approach. thanks. is that fallback documented on the to-be-resurrected wiki too?
<seb128> which means we will have the old and the new daemon running?
<rickspencer3> see the wiki
<rickspencer3> I'm not sure how Dx plans to document the details
<rickspencer3> seb128: it might be worth following up with Dx for details
<seb128> ok
<rickspencer3> I think we should see it in a code drop soonish
<rickspencer3> for asac to initiate major change process for libnotify and get patch on track for upstream inclusion ->
<asac> yes, i can report on that
<rickspencer3> asac: any comments on that?
<davidbarth> seb128: the point is to tell us if you would be happy to maintain such a hack for now, or if we need to find something else
<asac> patch landed upstream; firefox-3.2 package with that feature is in ~fta PPA for initial consumption/testing for Dx team
<davidbarth> seb128: knowing that it would be the safest path, ie relying on the existing implementation for things we intend not to support directly
<seb128> davidbarth: that seems reasonable
<rickspencer3> davidbarth: good point. I shouldn't have presented it as such a push.
<asac> next: backport to "old" branches (e.g. firefox 3.1, 3.0) and once we have samples for that send the major change process
<davidbarth> seb128: cool
<asac> mail
<davidbarth> rickspencer3: ;)
<davidbarth> asac: yes, tested this morning, that's great
<rickspencer3> asac: that's very cool
<asac> davidbarth: rickspencer3: i will send weekly updates on the progress so you stay on top
<davidbarth> asac: the intrepid build though, but i assume the jaunty one is sane too
<asac> davidbarth: i only tested jaunty ;) ... good to know that it works on older relases too
<davidbarth> asac: super cool; in particular when you get some official feedback from mozilla as part of the change request
<asac> davidbarth: yes. i will try to be as transparent as glass on this ;)
<tkamppeter> hi, sorry for entering late
<rickspencer3> Till!
<asac> davidbarth: one thing: currently notifications are clickable i think and they open the download manager
<rickspencer3> tkamppeter: welcome to desktop team meeting
<asac> davidbarth: maybe you could make suggestions for how to improve that in future (doesnt need to be implemented right now=
<davidbarth> asac: errr... not test that; thanks for pointing this out
<asac> davidbarth: its not a bad regression. but i think we could provide helpful input on mozilla on how to do that better in the long run
<asac> (e.g. maybe display an icon in the ffox status bar and so on - lets user experience experts come up with something)
<davidbarth> asac: right right; that's an important point; michael mentionned that they would drop that behaviour last time we discussed; i think you have the last meeting minutes in an email
<asac> good point. i think i didnt get last weeks minutes. did that get stuck somewhere? or is that a technical issue on my side?
<rickspencer3> move on?
<davidbarth> asac: to clarify; michael was ok to drop the "actionable" part of the notifications; but he does not represent the whole mozilla organization, so it's worth double checking with them as part of the change request
<davidbarth> rickspencer3: sure, i'll follow up by email with asac on this particular point
<asac> davidbarth: right, michael is an internee. we should open a bug and suggest how to do it better if possible to track that.
<asac> ok lets go on ;)
<rickspencer3> I didn't mean to rush you guys, sorry
<rickspencer3> I wanted everyone to know that tkamppeter will be joining for our desktop meetings
 * asac waves at tkamppeter 
<rickspencer3> I'm sure everyone knows that he has a contract to work on printing support in Ubuntu
<rickspencer3> and he's done a great job with that in that past
<rickspencer3> so
<rickspencer3> all specs should be drafted by end of this week
<rickspencer3> I see that there are some not quite complete
<seele> has the new weekly meeting time been decided?
<rickspencer3> seele: not yet, but it's on the agenda
<seele> should i assume an email will go out on the desktop list?
<rickspencer3> so, about the specs, what should we do to get the last ones into "Approved"?
<rickspencer3> seele: Yes, it will be included with the minutes. I can call it out on top if it would help.
<asac> rickspencer3: you have a link so we can take a look at which are still left?
<seele> (oh youre in a meeting now? sorry)
<rickspencer3> https://blueprints.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/jaunty
<rickspencer3> seele: n/p
<rickspencer3> welcome
<rickspencer3> seele: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam/Meeting/2009-01-13
<ArneGoetje> rickspencer3: I'm in the process of fleshing out the GUI details and mockups with mpt.
<rickspencer3> ArneGoetje: is that the only thing blocking you from completing now?
<ArneGoetje> rickspencer3: basically, yes.
<rickspencer3> k
<rickspencer3> seb128: for GDM, it looks like you are blocking on pitti
<seb128> rickspencer3: no, he sent it back to drafting with some comments, technically tedg is the drafter but he seems to not draft so I'll do that this week
<asac> seb128: do you need help on drafting https://blueprints.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/jaunty-desktop-network-changing ?
<rickspencer3> seb128: sounds fine. I don't think there is too much urgency
<seb128> ok
<tedg> seb128: Oh, I didn't realize I was the drafter.  Sorry about that.
<seb128> asac: I didn't notice I was supposed to draft that one
<seb128> asac: if you want to do it you are welcome ;-)
<seb128> tedg: that's alright
<asac> seb128: what i could do is go through the current wiki page, clean it up and write down the expected behaviour for each app (asking around what is wanted); also add test cases so we can verify and derive actions from it
<seb128> tedg: I thought I was the drafter to be honest, I just noticed your name was there after writting the wiki page ;-)
<seb128> asac: that would be nice, thanks!
<rickspencer3> asac: thanks for that
<rickspencer3> that would be very cool
<asac> ok . i will do that this week then. ... can someone reassign the "drafter" to me?
<tkamppeter> rickspencer3, biff
<rickspencer3> asac: I would if I knew how :P
<rickspencer3> we can follow up later
<asac> ACTION asac to clean up jaunty-desktop-network-changing wiki; draft expected behaviour and test cases
<asac> rickspencer3: sure. if you have permissions you can change the drafter there. maybe seb can change that?
<rickspencer3> maybe I don't have permissions
<rickspencer3> tkamppeter: what's up?
<asac> anyway, not important as long as the action gets in the meeting report i will remember ;)
<rickspencer3> asac: k
<rickspencer3> moving along ...
<rickspencer3> everyone to add some pet-bugs by next meeting
<seb128> asac: you are drafter now
<rickspencer3> Has everyone done this?
<seb128> I've started looking through bugs but still have to do some work on that
<asac> seb128: thx
<calc> i still have more work to do in this area as well
<ArneGoetje> not yet. language-packs and Rosetta kept me busy :( need some time to look through the tons of bugs I'm subscribed to...
<rickspencer3> is everyone using the pet-bug tag?
<tkamppeter> rickspencer3: The "rickspencer3: biff" means that you have got mail. This is IRCish.
<rickspencer3> tkamppeter: thanks
<seb128> I'll use "pet-bug" when I tag, didn't tag yet
<rickspencer3> so, I'm taking it from the cricket sounds, and the limited list here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bugs?field.tag=pet-bug
<rickspencer3> that we could make more progress on this this week
<seb128> yes
<rickspencer3> I think it would help Martin out very much if everyone got this done before he returns from holiday on Monday
<rickspencer3> so, please carry that action over
<asac> ok
<rickspencer3> moving on ...
<rickspencer3> I got an activity report from everyone, so thanks for that.
<rickspencer3> Next ... Maria needs a list of people who will be doing a presentation somewhere in 2009
<rickspencer3> anyone here doing a presentation in 2009?
<ArneGoetje> not me
<seb128> I don't plan to
<rickspencer3> next is meeting time
<calc> rickspencer3: i'm going to have a discussion at Sun but not sure that it would qualify as a presentation
<rickspencer3> please vote: should we move it back to 16:00 UTC?
<rickspencer3> calc: okay
<asac> rickspencer3: is that possible from your side (i think we moved it because you had a conflict)?
<rickspencer3> I'll ask Maria to clarify what she needs there
<seb128> 16:00 or 16:30 is fine for european time so I don't care either way
<rickspencer3> asac: yes, but I moved the conflict
<asac> cool. i dont care though
<calc> i don't care time wise 16:00 or 16:30
<asac> i think its ArneGoetje's say as he is in a "late" timezone
<tkamppeter> for me both 16:00 and 16:30 UTC work, too
<rickspencer3> okay - I still have an occasional conflict with a manager meeting, so I would prefer to leave it at 16:30
<rickspencer3> ArneGoetje: how bad is it to have it at 16:30?
<rickspencer3> zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
<rickspencer3> :)
<ArneGoetje> I just adjusted my core working hours, so that I work until 01:00 (17:00 UTC) and get up later in exchange. So, it's fine for me to keep it at 16:30
<rickspencer3> great
<rickspencer3> 16:30 it is
<rickspencer3> bryce: good morning :)
<rickspencer3> any other business?
<bryce> rickspencer3: sorry I'm late
<rickspencer3> bryce: n/p. We did assign you quite a few actions though
<rickspencer3> j/k
<bryce> of course
<rickspencer3> ACTION: everyone tag 10 pet bugs by Friday
<rickspencer3> anything else?
<seb128> no
<asac> yes. i am unlikely to have 10 pet bugs. i mean if i have a pet bug i usually work on weekends to get that fixed. otherwise its not a pet bug ;)
<asac> but i can see
<rickspencer3> asac: we can discuss offline
<asac> sure
<rickspencer3> I think the idea was to limit feature work slightly so that there was extra time during the development cycle to address issues which in a normal cycle would be hard to get to
<Riddell> Main Inclusion Requests are blocking me again
<asac> Riddell: ping me
<rickspencer3> If this doesn't apply to you (or anyone else) we can deal
<asac> Riddell: if you have something urgent
<asac> Riddell: you have a list of outstanding MIRs you are waiting for?
<davidbarth> rickspencer3: i've updated the JauntyDxComponents page
<Riddell> nothing urgent, just gets in my way a bit that I get blocked on them.  qzion, qedje and google-gadgets currently (also libmsn needs a security review)
<asac> Riddell: ah. did you figure out the questions i had about gadgets?
<asac> (or did i forget to hit the sent button ;))=
<rickspencer3> davidbarth: sweet. can you let us know when you move it to the Ubuntu wiki?
<Riddell> asac: missed that, will review
<asac> Riddell: ok will take a look at qzion and qedje
<asac> davidbarth: also, not sure if you still have that as an ACTION on your list, but could you also give us timeline for delivery of the individual parts? at best mark that in the wiki
<asac> (doesnt need to be a "hard" milestone; just so we know when we can expect things to move)
<davidbarth> asac: yep, i've discussed the planned code drops with rick but will add that to the page
<asac> davidbarth: great.
<rickspencer3> good week everyone
<rickspencer3> lots of progress, it seems
<asac> thanks all
<ArneGoetje> thanks
<calc> ttyl
<bryce> thanks
<asac> davidbarth: do you have more content about the vision of notifications which i could attach to the major change request? one resource will definitly be marks post; just wonder if there are other details/specs i should attach (so mozilla understands our vision)
<asac> (fwiw, thats off the record/out of meeting question ;))
<seb128> jcastro: hey, could you create a nautilus-sendto product on launchpad?
<jcastro> seb128: sure!
<jcastro> seb128: nautilus-sendto is the upstream module name I assume?
<jcastro> seb128: nautilus-sendto is the upstream module name I assume?
<seb128> jcastro: thanks
<crevette> jcastro, yes
<seb128> jcastro: yes
<jcastro> https://edge.launchpad.net/nautilus-sendto
<jcastro> already exists
<crevette> wow I 2nd just behind the seb
<seb128> jcastro: hum, I'm wondering why we can't add upstream task to nautilus-sendto ubuntu bugs then
<jcastro> ah, let me check, which bug?
<jcastro> sometimes the info in the project is wrong and you have to "relink" it
<seb128> jcastro: try on any nautilus-sendto bug
<jcastro> ok
<seb128> jcastro: no, typing nautilus-sendto in the entry to search on component names doesn't match anything
<jcastro> I was able to find it
<jcastro> but I'm on edge
<seb128> hum
<jcastro> let me have gmb check it out
<seb128> let me try again
<seb128> jcastro: wait
<jcastro> ok
<seb128> arg, that's me being stupid
<jcastro> the search result is kind of dumb though, it wasn't in alphabetical order
<seb128> there is already an open task on the bug I was trying
<jcastro> ah, I see
<seb128> jcastro: sorry about the noise
<jcastro> no worries
<jcastro> seb128: we are discussing "open upstream task" by default
<seb128> ah good
<awalton__> seb128, do you know if ubuntu is going to continue shipping n-c-b?
<awalton__> right now we have a plugin clash between n-c-b and brasero registering the same plugin for nautilus
<awalton__> ("same" as in type-name, not in function necessarily)
<seb128> awalton__: we discussed dropping it previous cycle and decided against that, need to try again now that they implemented the burn location
<seb128> awalton__: does it crash nautilus or just displays a warning?
<seb128> I read a warning about that in a bug
<awalton__> just warnings
<seb128> ok
<awalton__> and I think some users are actually seeing two bars, which is bizarre
<seb128> awalton__: not sure what is the best course of action there
<seb128> having nautilus-cd-burner and brasero conflicting?
<awalton__> that's the only thing I can think of
<crevette> seb128, this is the bug I show you this morning if you recall
<seb128> or maybe the brasero burn location thing should be binary splitted and that one should conflict
<awalton__> or just kicking n-c-b to the curb, since brasero basically reimplemented it.
<seb128> that would still allow people to use n-c-b and brasero
<seb128> crevette: which one?
<crevette> http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=567191
<ubottu> Gnome bug 567191 in File and Folder Operations "double topbar on nautilus folder for burn:// location" [Major,Resolved: notabug]
<crevette> I asked to you if we should pyut a conflict in the packages
<awalton__> if you can split the plugin out that would work
 * awalton__ just had to check to be sure.
<seb128> crevette: I didn't read that
<seb128> maybe I closed IRC when restarting my session to try some update and didn't notice
<seb128> awalton__: that can be done, not sure if that's worth it, ie if any brasero user will prefer to still have n-c-b used for those tasks
<crevette> seb128, yep no problem :)
<awalton__> maybe it's time to fire another mail to the list and ask?
<seb128> awalton__: they are actively discussing it on desktop-devel-list on the 2.26 thread
<awalton__> seb128, ah, that's good.
<jbarnes> bryce: ping
<bryce> heya jbarnes
<bryce> jbarnes: brb (pulseaudio issue requiring reboot...)
<jbarnes> bryce: just wanted to update you on the dell issue
<jbarnes> bryce: I have a patch that works for me now (just set up the machine yesterday) and wanted some more testers to confirm
<jbarnes> bryce: I updated the upstream bug with the patch
<bryce> jbarnes: great, which was the bug #?  (Sorry, juggling too many)
<jbarnes> um
<jbarnes> 18342 was the bug #, I duped it to 17292 though
<bryce> oh was this that busted lvds one?
<bryce> ah yes that one
<jbarnes> yeah
<jbarnes> the patch also helps some sony machines
<jbarnes> sucks that such a simple bug was open for so long
<jbarnes> turned out to just be a bad mode like we thought in the beginning...
<jbarnes> I guess if you want testing done it's best to do it yourself :)
<jbarnes> once I had the hw it only took a few minutes to find & fix the bug
<bryce> jbarnes: ok cool, patch https://bugs.freedesktop.org/attachment.cgi?id=21910 looks simple enough, I can roll that into jaunty today I think, that should give adequate testing
<jbarnes> thanks
<bryce> jbarnes: yeah isn't that the truth...
<bryce> we're hoping to up to 2.5.99 soonish (I think timo tried last night but ran into build problems), I'm going to give it a shot myself today
<jbarnes> cool
<jbarnes> it has quite a few good fixes
<jbarnes> as does libdrm
<jbarnes> fixes for compiz vt switch hangs in particular
<bryce> kewl
<jbarnes> and lots of GL fixes (in the q4 mesa release)
<bryce> how's the 945 stuff coming along?  I recall you were concerned about some issues at uds
<tjaalton> jbarnes: our current -intel fails miserably with libdrm 2.4.3..
<jbarnes> bryce: some people say the crashes have gone away for them
<jbarnes> bryce: but we do have one guy who can fairly easily reproduce the hang, and it seems render related
<jbarnes> tjaalton: what happens?
<tjaalton> jbarnes: let me boot it up in failsafe..
<tjaalton> the machine hangs, and the log has some drm related messages
<tjaalton> [drm] mapped front/back/depth buffer
<tjaalton> then
<tjaalton> [drm] mapped classic textures at ...
<tjaalton> and there it hangs
<jbarnes> hm, can you get a backtrace?
<tjaalton> maybe, I need to fire up the network first
<tjaalton> jbarnes: here's the build error.. mesa is too old (a snapshot of master ~month ago)? http://pastebin.com/m3a90934c
<jbarnes> iirc that's a drm problem?
<jbarnes> libdrm I mean
<jbarnes> since i830_dri pulls in some stuff from there to figure out how to handle flip_t
<tjaalton> ok, building against the headers from 2.6.28
<tjaalton> so something missing then
<tjaalton> jbarnes: the hang: http://pastebin.com/m1be4dea0
<tjaalton> (should probably install some dbg syms)
<jbarnes> ah yeah, I've actually seen that too; only intermittently though
<jbarnes> you should probably file a bug for it
<tjaalton> heh :)
<tjaalton> jbarnes: is that enough or do you need a better bt?
<tjaalton> I'm not sure what I'm missing
<jbarnes> if you can get a full bt using gdb and putting a breakpoint before that assert it would be even better
<jbarnes> or something like that
<tjaalton> ok
<tjaalton> jbarnes: something like this? http://pastebin.com/m1c3b057a
<jbarnes> yeah that helps
<tjaalton> the machine doesn't hang, ssh works if the network is up
<tjaalton> jbarnes: ok, filed bug 19542
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 19542 in linux-meta "(Breezy) Promise PDC20378 PATA Support Gone?" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/19542
<tjaalton> grr
<tjaalton> fdo bug 19542
<Amaranth> fdo 19542
<Amaranth> hmm
<jbarnes> tjaalton: cool thanks
<tjaalton> freedesktop bug 19542 :)
<ubottu> Freedesktop bug 19542 in Driver/intel "assertion failure when starting xserver 1.6beta3, intel 2.5.1 with libdrm 2.4.3" [Normal,New] http://bugzilla.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=19542
<tjaalton> there
<jbarnes> cool
<mvo> Amaranth: hey, nice to see you here again :)
<jbarnes> we do triage every week so someone will look at it tonight probably
<Amaranth> mvo: I've been here awhile :P
<mvo> Amaranth: with your secret identify ;) ?
<Amaranth> upgrading to jaunty right now, then looking into compiz++
<mvo> awsome!
<Amaranth> I'm going to try to learn how it works by implementing some Windows 7 features in a new plugin :P
<mvo> heh :)
<Amaranth> so much for testing compiz++
<Amaranth> jaunty exploded
#ubuntu-desktop 2009-01-14
<cj> Amaranth: that happens when you poke at opengl sometimes :)
<Amaranth> cj: nah, was xulrunner fail, reinstall fixed it
<Six66Mike> so no help here eh? waited 30 mins in #ubuntu with no love
<mvo> asac: have you seen http://paste.ubuntu.com/104758/ ? this happend to me on a intrepid->jaunty upgrade
<didrocks> morning o/
<huats> morning everyone
<mvo> asac: together with http://paste.ubuntu.com/104760/
<mvo> asac: I think this is a side effect of dropping the 81_sonames.patch ?
<mvo> asac: anyway, it seems to have made my upgrade unhappy :)
<seb128> asac: bug #316941
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 316941 in rhythmbox "[jaunty] Rhythmbox missing shared library libnss3.so.1d" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/316941
<seb128> asac: you should have changed the binary name or conflicted on everything using the library that needs to be upgraded
<huats> hello asac and seb128
<seb128> lut huats
<huats> how are you seb128 ?
<seb128> huats: good thanks, how are you?
<huats> great too!
<huats> seb128: any idea where should I look to try to fix the issue I am facing with python-gtk2-dbg, that is blocking for the deskbar-applet ?
<huats> (a missing symbol in the -dbg)
<seb128> huats: the pygtk rules?
<seb128> huats: it's likely that the non-dbg version gets installed as dbg for some reason
<huats> seb128: I'll have a look in that way
<seb128> you can try to ping lool pochu or slomo about it maybe, we synced pygtk on debian this cycle so the bug is likely there too
<huats> ok
<lool> huats: Check your build log to see whether an automatic autoreconf is triggered; if that's the case you want the fixes we have in Debian SVN
<lool> huats: Actually I see a typo now
<lool>         PYTHON=/usr/bin/python$* $(MAKE) -C dbg-build-$*
<lool> Fortunately it escaped hardy-updates
<huats> lool: hello btw ;)
<huats> lool: I'm  testing it, to see if it works with that
<lool> huats: Just committed the fix in Debian's SVN
<lool> Don't know whether that was your issue
<huats> ok
<huats> an missing symbol
<huats> I can get you the steps to reproduce
<huats> (easy..)
<seb128> lool: python-dbg -c "import gtk" doesn't work
<seb128> lool: the version installed as dbg seems to be the non dbg one
<huats> seb128: the dbg .so and the non dbg one, at least differs (using to check diff)
<lool> I'm a bit busy to say the least; would you mind trying the version in the Debian experimental *SVN* and see if that helps?
<lool> This python dbg stuff keeps breaking every 2 months and takes me 2 days to fix
<asac> seb128: the idea is that there is a link
<seb128> asac: ok so it seems to not work correctly? could you look at this bug and maybe ask whatever you need to debug the issue?
<asac> seb128: have you upgraded to latest nss?
<seb128> asac: no, jaunty moves to quickly for me ;-)
<seb128> I'll try to upgrade now
<asac> do you have this link?
<asac> asac@hector:~$ ls -l /usr/lib/libnss3.so.1d
<asac> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 10 2009-01-11 21:41 /usr/lib/libnss3.so.1d -> libnss3.so
<seb128> asac: yes, that is working here
<asac> see ... all fine. damn
<asac> whats the problem for this guy
<seb128> not sure, maybe ask the version he's running and if the symlink is there
<asac> i dont even know what to ask for ... now asked for upgrade temr.log
<seb128> asac: where do you do the symlinking?
<asac> seb128: so ... the tricky thing here is that the link was flipped.
<huats> lool: sure
<asac> in previous version it was libnss3.so -> libnss3.so.1d ... and now we have libnss3.so.1d -> libnss3.so
<asac> so i move the files away in preinst
<huats> lool: to ease stuffs, I'm trying the newer in jaunty with that fix you just mentionned
<asac> so that the unpack doesnt do the wrong thing
<asac> i tested various upgrades and downgrades here, but nothing
<huats> but after that I'll have a look at the debian experimental for sure...
<seb128> asac: that doesn't rely on a -dev to be installed right?
<asac> seb128: no. its really ugly i know. but thats where it comes from:
<asac> we took package with soname version patch from debian:
<asac> normal package has libnss3.so.1d
<asac> and -dev has link libnss3.so -> libnss3.so.1d
<lool> huats: The changes include autoreconf patches and changing PYTHON in a bunch of places
<asac> then complains came that upstream binaries dont work here
<huats> lool: ok
<asac> debian and ubuntu moved the link to the "normal" package
<huats> lool: so I will take right now the debian one
<asac> then upstream complained the binaries built in ubuntu are not compatible with upstream nss
<asac> i discussed this for a while and we found that the soname version was indeed senseless
<asac> so we ended up in this link flip
<asac> respin of all rdepends would fix this for sure
<asac> (and we could drop the link)
<asac> heh
<seb128> asac: I see
<asac> yeah but well.
<asac> lets see what he answers
<mvo> asac: just reproduce the failure here, stock intrepid->jaunty
<asac> mvo: ok so when you upgrade from intrepid?
<mvo> asac: yes
<mvo> asac: it looks like dpkg is screweing up for some reason during the upgrade - the symlinks from the new package are not there
<asac> mvo: yes i even looked at ldconfig output
<mvo> asac: but when I manually install the same version again (dpkg -i /var/cache/apt ..) it works
<asac> which is a bit scary in fact as ldconfig seems to remove links (so it could be)
<asac> mvo: my current bet is that ldconfig is messing stuff up
<mvo> asac: yeah, I suspect that its really ldconfig doing this
<asac> however, i looked at the code and when it spits out the "is not a symbolic link"
<asac> it sets no_remove=1
<mvo> asac: I file a bug and target it for alpha-3?
<asac> so the bug is 316452
<mvo> asac: aha, thanks
<asac> mvo: not sure if its the best to target for alpha-3
<asac> i mean, I still dont understand where the issue happens
<asac> (if its not the ldconfig thing)
<mvo> asac: I can reprodcue it here reliably, I will poke it a bit
<asac> mvo: how do you reproduce it post upgrade?
<mvo> asac: I can not, I let the upgrade tester run, wait for the bug to appear and log into the system
<asac> mvo: cool
<asac> let me get the ldconfig code ... which definitly does link shuffline
<mvo> bug #316452
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 316452 in nss "[jaunty] last update broke some libraries (libnss3-1d, libnspr4-0d)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/316452
<asac> ok see you milestoned it ;)
<asac> mvo: also nominating ;) woujld make this official?
<mvo> asac: high or criticial (high should be enough, right?)
<asac> high is gok
<asac> ok
<asac> mvo: so: /usr/lib/xulrunner-1.9.0.5/xulrunner-bin: ... output
<asac> is already a consequence of the missing link
<asac> thtas in xulrunner postinst
<asac> it runs xulrunner-1.9 --version
<asac> (probably a bad idea)
<mvo> well, this way at least we know that its broken :)
<asac> what i do in preinst of nss/nspr is to move the link and the old binary to a backup name
<asac> and in cased upgrade fails move it back
<asac> if it works remove the backup files in postinst
<asac> could be that there is a bug too
<asac> http://paste.ubuntu.com/104781/ ... thats ldconfig code
<asac> the error is printed in line 465
<asac> err 468
<asac> and a "unlink" in 485
<asac> but if the error happens do_remove = 0 ... so it shouldnt do the unlink
<mvo> asac: I haven't looked at the code yet (ldconfig) but is it maybe doing something silly when e.g. trying to cleanup all existing symlinks that are releated to the lib?
<asac> not sure ... i thought so, but i cannot se it ... at least not directly related to the error mesage
<asac> but probably that message is a red herring
<asac> mvo: how could it happen on upgrade from intrepid, but not from jaunty?
<asac> well ... assuming that it doesnt happen when you come from jaunty
<asac> as seb didnt see it; i didnt see it and fta didnt see it either
<asac> probably not much a technical difference, right?
<seb128> asac: you could ask this user if he upgraded jaunty or intrepid
<asac> hmm
<asac> Hello! I'm running an (almost) up-to-date Jaunty here.
<mvo> asac: just more churn
<asac> Earlier today I did an "aptitude safe-upgrade"
<asac> thats what the initial reporter says
<huats> lool: the current debian-svn is not fixing it
<huats> I mean the one in experimental
<huats> lool: I file a but on LP ?
<huats> s/but/bug/
<seb128> huats: do you want me to look at the issue?
<asac> fta: can you fix pastebinit in universe ;)?
<huats> seb128: sure
<asac> fta: your package works fine now that i installed it. any reason that didnt go to universe?
<mvo> asac: I just checked the preinst/postinst, that looks all right
<asac> mvo: can you try to upgrade without the xulrunner-1.9 package installed? (so we can pin down that message as either the cause or the result)
<asac> i guess its result
<asac> but who knows if its the result-cause ;)
<asac> due to some rollback
<huats> seb128: just tell me if I can do anything...
<seb128> huats: ok, I'll tell you if required
<seb128> huats: you could try to debug it but apparently you already tried that ;-)
<huats> seb128:  :)
<lool> huats: Is there an autoreconf running during the build? (grep for recheck)  does pygobject have the issue?
<huats> lool: let me check
<lool> huats: pygobject has the same bug actually *sigh*
<lool> Committed
<huats> seb128: and lool : at the end of the build, the is that :
<huats> dpkg-shlibdeps: warning: symbol Py_InitModule4 used by debian/python-gtk2-dbg/usr/lib/python-support/python-gtk2-dbg/python2.5/gtk-2.0/pangocairo_d.so found in none of the libraries.
<huats> (and many others, but it is the missing symbol)
<lool> That's ok in itself
<seb128> huats: the symbol is the non debug one
<asac> mvo: another idea would be to make ldconfig a no-opt script before upgrading ... but i guess its the new ldconfig which we would have to make a noopt
<lool> I only get the issue in pygtk; not pygobject
<seb128> it should be Py_InitModule4TraceRefs rather
<lool> Now that doesn't mean pygobject is actually correctly built
<seb128> lool:
<seb128> $ python-dbg -c "import gobject"
<seb128> [12115 refs]
<seb128> I would say it is
<lool> seb128: Consider that _glib.so or unix.so or _gio.so can do some different ABI calls
<lool> seb128: Ok, I checked all of them it's fine
<lool> And it's not for pygtk-dbg
<huats> lool:  I don't find the autoreconf, but I might be wrong
<lool> Ok, then no idea
<mvo> asac: hm, right now (upgrade sitll running) I have libplc4.so.0d -> libplc4.so.0d.new-migration
<asac> hmm
<asac> thats not intended
<mvo> and there is code in ldconfig
<mvo> that remove stale symlinks
<mvo> (everything with ".so." in them and and target for the link
<mvo> asac: lets wait until ldconfig gets trigger here during the upgrade to confirm my theory
<asac> i do mv /usr/lib/$f.0d /usr/lib/$f.0d.new-migration in preinst
<asac> (nspr)
<mvo> asac: most mysterious, a upgrade in a pbuilder chroot with just xulrunner-1.9 results in the correct behaviour
<asac> too bad. the only intrepid setup i have here already has the new package :/
<asac> ok. so lets think ;)
<asac> when we start libplc4.so is a symlink to libplc4.so.0d .... now in preinst i mv libplc4.so libplc4.so.new-migration and libplc4.so.0d to libplc4.so.0d.new-migration
<asac> i dont really see how we can end up with libplc4.so.0d -> libplc4.so.0d.new-migration
<asac> so probably that link is already produced by ldconfig?
<mvo> asac: I guess that makese sense
<asac> mvo: so i probably have to move that link to mktemp -d?
<asac> i mean instead of keeping it in a place where ldconfig finds the .new-migration file?
<asac> mvo: or maybe chmod 000 ;)
<mvo> asac: maybe mktemp, I can try that here
<asac> mvo: oh i look at ldconfig
<mvo> asac: or you give me a debdiff and I build the package
<asac> if (((strncmp (direntry->d_name, "lib", 3) != 0
<asac> 	    && strncmp (direntry->d_name, "ld-", 3) != 0)
<asac> 	   || strstr (direntry->d_name, ".so") == NULL)
<asac> so maybe we can just prefix it
<asac> e.g. Xlibns
<asac> let us try that
<mvo> asac: ok
<mvo> asac: the auto upgrade tester can test based on a local repo (or a PPA), if you push it to your jaunty PPA I can test the change
<asac> mvo: ok uploaded to ~asac/+archive
<asac> http://pastebin.com/f6f29dc1a
<asac> http://pastebin.com/f6dc57bfe
<asac> mvo: ^^
<asac> thats what i did ;)
<asac> https://edge.launchpad.net/~asac/+archive
<asac> all builds waiting for cycles :/
<asac> mvo: which arch are you testing (so i can give you heads up when stuff is there)
<asac> i386?
<seb128> huats, lool: ok, I found the pygtk dbg issue
<huats> seb128: great !
<mvo> asac: the auto upgrade tester can test based on a local repo (or a PPA), if you push it to your jaunty PPA I can test the change (not sure if you got that before I disconnected)
<seb128> huats, lool: the patch on http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=556130 was in the intrepid version and has been dropped apparently
<asac> mvo: i got that ;) but i talked to you afterwards ;)
<ubottu> Gnome bug 556130 in general "bogus override of python includes in configure.ac" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<mvo> asac: I did not get the stuff afterwards
<asac> mvo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/104801/
<mvo> asac: thanks. I test on i386
<asac> mvo: i will let you know ;)
<mvo> asac: I can build local package too if it take too long
<mvo> but I need to deal with fglrx/nvidia upgrades too
<asac> mvo: i think that would be better
<mvo> ok
<huats> seb128: pfff
<asac> ppa takes about 30 minutes to make .debs available
<asac> after the build has finished
<huats> I misread the patch... I have looked at it, and thought it was a  + (not a -)....
<huats> and I figure out it was included upstream
<huats> I could have save you time :(
<asac> mvo: can you take the patches from the pastebin or shall i poast them in pure form?
<mvo> asac: I can take the .dsc from the ppa, no?
<asac> mvo: if they are available yet, then yes
<asac> mvo: otherwise its: http://people.ubuntu.com/~asac/tmp/nspr1.diff
<asac> http://people.ubuntu.com/~asac/tmp/nss1.diff
<mvo> asac: it seems to be publish already?
<mvo> including the debs :)
<mvo> eh, no. build, but not published yet
<asac> mvo: after build has finished it takes 20-40 minutes to get published
<asac> which is sad ;)
<asac> before it took 20-40 minutes to start build, but close to zero publishing time
<asac> now its zero time till build starts and 20-40 minutes afterwards ;)
<asac> mvo: but well. maybe do something else
<asac> you hav eprobably other stuff to do
<asac> i currently feel positive that we have nailed this!
<mvo> asac: thanks, I do the xorg stuff in the meantime
<mvo> asac: the upgrade test with your ppa is now running, it will take ~30min to compelte, I think I go for lunch now
<asac> ok ...
 * asac crosses fingers
<asac> mvo: enjoy. tausend dank!
<mvo> asac: thanks :)
 * asac really hopes that this is the last time he has to do something nasty like a lib-link-flip in /usr/lib/ ;)
<mvo> asac: so far it looks *much* happerier (also not finished yet :)
<mvo> asac: what does plds actually stands for?
<asac> heh ... really good question
<mvo> 93% done and still going strong *go jaunty go*
<asac> hehe
<asac> mvo: nspr netscape portable runtime ... so PL could stand for "portable library" ;)
<asac> mvo: and the ds lib comes from the lib/ds/ tree ... might be something like "data structures" ;)
<asac> so in a README i found: character prefix, "PL_" (Portable Library). Internal function names
<asac> so first theory is true ;)
<asac> so we have nsprpub/lib/ds and nsprpub/lib/libc ... matching plds and plc ;)
<mvo> asac: worked fine, please upload
<asac> thanks!
<asac> mvo: ok uploaded. i replaced the prefix with something more sensible ... lets hope that my sed-fu is good enough ;)
<huats> seb128: ok you fixed the bug :)
<huats> thanks :)
<seb128> huats: you're welcome ;-)
<huats> seb128: so I return working on the deskbar update
<seb128> good ;-)
<huats> sorry deskbar-applet
<hggdh> seb128, srag stated he forgot to update e-e Makefile.in to require 2.24.3
<seb128> hggdh: right, that was expected, the question is rather the other way around
<seb128> hggdh: why e-e 2.24.2 crashes evo 2.24.3
<hggdh> seb128, heh. I am still sleeping, sorry
<seb128> hggdh: no problem, I did update e-e to 2.24.3 today but it needs to get accepted now
<seb128> still they broke binary compatibility in some way or e-e 2.24.2 should still be working
 * hggdh agrres... I asked about that yesterday, but did not get a full answer
<huats> seb128: I have put the deskbar-applet update on LP
<seb128> huats: thanks
<huats> I will look again at the xchat-gnome now
<seb128> huats: that one should be easier ;-)
<huats> (but the last time I checked there was something weird...)
<huats> not sure :)
<huats> seb128: I will start to think that didrocks asked you to give me some updates with issues ;)
<seb128> ah ah
<hggdh> seb128, correct dependency is on e-d-s 2.24.3
<hggdh> so ABI did change
<seb128> in a stable version update...
<didrocks> (seb128: don't tell him, please) :)
<seb128> didrocks: ok I won't ;-)
<didrocks> hehe
 * didrocks is eager to have an update with an ABI break to have a look at librairies issues :p
<seb128> didrocks: want some challenges? I've some tricky updates on my list ;-)
<seb128> one of those being called GTK 2.15 ;-)
 * seb128 kicks directfb
<didrocks> seb128: hum, GTK 2.15, seems fun :)
<didrocks> seb128: I won't be able to do them tonight (my company "celebration"), but tomorrow, why not having a deep look
<didrocks> after having played with gnome-games :)
<seb128> didrocks: do gnome-games it's already non trivial, they started using clutter apparently
<dobey> i thought the clutter dep was optional though?
<dobey> seb128: there's a game that uses seed now as well
<seb128> could be, I didn't try
<crevette> didrocks, do you mean you work on ubuntu at work !!!!
 * crevette calls didrocks' boss
<seb128> lol
<seb128> crevette: no, that's huats ;-)
<didrocks> seb128: thanks I will enjoy gnome-games so \o/
<didrocks> crevette: and no. I am really working now. You have to call huats' one :)
<huats> :)
<anakron> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nautilus/+bug/315156
<anakron> hi all
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 315156 in nautilus "Installs unnecessary desktop file" [Low,Triaged]
<anakron> someone can say me if is rith to take it out or not
<crevette> mvo, hello
<crevette> mvo, I updated my metacity branch to update changelog with the one dholbach uploaded, perhaps you're interested to pick it up ?
<mvo> crevette: yes, thanks
<mvo> crevette: he was quicker than me with the sponsoring
<crevette> :)
<mvo> crevette: what is the branch name again?
<crevette> ah sorry
<crevette> lp:~bmillemathias/metacity/ubuntu
<mvo> crevette: thanks, merged
<crevette> mvo, thanks
<crevette> mvo, I have a dumb question, is it possible to have apt-get pick up latest revision when we get apt-get source metacity for instance and update debian/
<crevette> I don't know if it have so sense or not
<crevette> s/it have so sense/it has some sense/
<cj> maybe svn-buildpackage will help?
<mvo> crevette: that was discussed in the past, if there is a vcs-bzr header, just use lp to get it
<mvo> I think its a good idea
<mvo> it just needs to get implemented :) (should not be too hard though)
<crevette> mvo, so actually the line "Vcs-Bzr: http://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-core-dev/metacity/ubuntu" in control.in is not used at the time bieng
<crevette> except to print a message
<mvo> crevette: yes, just as a guide for the package maintainers, not to get the latest source
<jcastro> anyone finding the new volume control stuff frustrating?
 * cj <3 lvm
<cj> oh, you mean audio volume, don't you?
<pochu> crevette: I think you can use `debcheckout $package` to get the source from the Vcs-* header
<cj> debcheckout is in devscripts
<crevette> pochu, I need to run that in the package source ?
<crevette> seems rather simple :)
<pochu> crevette: not necessarily, you can run it anywhere :)
<crevette> yeah but I think this is more convenient
<crevette> :)
<tretle> macslow?
<MacSlow> tretle, what's up?
<tretle> hey
<tretle> long time no blog :D lol
<tretle> Yeah, I was wondering whether you could tell me whether any work has been done on the gdm side to implement clutter ui support?
<MacSlow> tretle, some ... but not fully done
<MacSlow> first thing is to put gdm 2.24.x in
<tretle> is that not in jaunty yet?
<tretle> also was your work on sparkle done in pigment, I was thinking of reusing some of the widgets to create a globe for the ubuntu live cd installer time zone selection.
<MacSlow> tretle, gdm 2.24.x is planned for jaunty afaik
<MacSlow> tretle, no ... sparkle is all plain OpenGL
<tretle> ah nice
<tretle> :D
<tretle> so after gdm gets pushed into jaunty what pieces to the puzzel will be missing to integrate a clutter based ui?
<tretle> hmmm.... seems 2.20.8 is currently being used in jaunty
<cj> MacSlow: are you that slow guy from linpeople?
<tretle> ?
<MacSlow> cj, no idea
<MacSlow> tretle, a new greeter
<tretle> so the new greater hasnt been started yet? is there any blueprints up or project page that I could keep up to date with?
<MacSlow> there's one on wiki.ubuntu.com
<MacSlow> tretle, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam/Specs/GdmFaceBrowser
<tretle> how much work will need to be done on creating a new greater?
<MacSlow> tretle, lots
<tretle> would it be the gdm guys working on it or you?
<cj> MacSlow: if you haven't been on 'freenode' since before '96 then it's probably not you :)
<MacSlow> cj, hm I've been called MacSlow for as long as I can remember
<MacSlow> '96 could be
<cj> MacSlow: your name sounds familiar :)
<cj> http://web.archive.org/web/19961109144913/http://www.linpeople.org/
<cody-somerville> Hardy's gnome-icon-themes no longer builds from source in Hardy
<cody-somerville> icon-naming-utils (>= 0.8.7) but it is not installable
<cody-somerville> Hardy only has 0.8.6
<cody-somerville> How it ever got compiled is a mystery to me
<cody-somerville> checking for intltool >= 0.40.0... 0.37.1 found
<cody-somerville> wtf
<cody-somerville> I'm a moron :P
<cody-somerville> nvm :)
 * cody-somerville was trying to compile the intrepid version under hardy.
<cj> haha
#ubuntu-desktop 2009-01-15
<didrocks> hi everyone
<seb128> lut didrocks
<huats> hello seb128
<seb128> lut huats
<didrocks> hello seb128 (huats, déjà dit bonjour 3 fois sur d'autres chans, alors ça va ;))
<huats> :)
<huats> same here ;)
<kwwii> Keybuk: hey, quick question...do you think there is any good reason to keep shipping a 640x480 usplash pic?
<asac> seb128: why would gconf want to talk to orbit?
<asac> http://paste.ubuntu.com/105154/
<seb128> asac: because it's using it for communication?
<asac> seb128: ok. is there  a way to make gconf not use that (for testing purpose)?
<seb128> not that I know no
<asac> seb128: i have some issues with unit tests that use gconf ... and running them not in a desktop session
<asac> does gnome have unit tests?
<seb128> not a lot
<asac> e.g. make check
<asac> ok
<seb128> some of the pygobject, pygtk, pygnome, etc have but that's about it
<seb128> and glib, gtk
<asac> seb128: orbit seems not to be a daemon. is that provided by some other server?
<asac> or is that P2P'ish ;)? .e.g. no central instance required
<seb128> asac: there is no daemon afaik, you get a /tmp/orbit-user directory and sockets there
<asac> seb128: which process provides that?
<asac> gdm?
<asac> or is that just a mkdir ... and then if you have a corba server it puts its info in there?
<seb128> asac: I don't really know how it works, I think liborbit2 does the work
<asac> seb128: yeah. so how is gconfd started? auto activation of orbit?
<asac> or no clue ;)?
<seb128> gconfd is a dbus service
<asac> then why does gconf need orbit? ;)
<seb128> it uses it as a communication bus
<seb128> to communicate between clients and the gconf server
<asac> why doesnt it use dbus for that if its a dbus service?
<seb128> there is a dbus port for maemo but that didn't go to GNOME yet
<seb128> because doing dbus activation was easy
<seb128> but rewritting all the communication code is not
<seb128> so they didn't do that yet
<asac> ok. so dbus only does activation. orbit does communication (legacy)
<asac> understood
<seb128> yes
<asac> lets see if that helps ;)
<seb128> your issue might just be that the gconfd server doesn't get started if you have no dbus session bus
<seb128> asac: bug #285937
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 285937 in gconf "gconftool-2 in Intrepid not working from cron" [Low,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/285937
<seb128> asac: that has a similar issue and a workaround described
<seb128> asac: try using dbus-launch to run your testsuite maybe and see if that makes a difference?
<asac> seb128: funny thing is that gconftool-2 works
<asac> though maybe its just that i dont have write permission
<seb128> if gconftool-2 works that means that the gconfd server is running and that client-server communication works
<seb128> could be that your environment is unset by the testsuite or something?
<asac> yes. but it spits out the above error on setting a char
<seb128> ie DBUS_SESSION_BUS_ADDRESS not being correctly set
<asac> let me check something
<asac>  env | grep -E '(ORBIT|DBUS)'
<asac> -> nothing
<asac> but gconftool -R /system
<asac> dumps content
<asac> anyway thanks.
<asac> will do something else for now
<seb128> the dbus session variable is only required when the server is not running to spawn it
<seb128> not sure about the orbit one
<crevette> (I didn't read the backlog) I used to launch application requiring gconf like dbus-launcher $myapp
<crevette> seb128, hey, you don't plan to ship the new gdm for jaunty I guess? did you test it again, I remember you found several showstoppers.
<seb128> crevette: no and no
<seb128> we will have it in universe as gdm-new or something
<seb128> but we don't plan to switch to it by default before getting mirco's browser ready which is not for this cycle
<seb128> crevette: why?
<crevette> just to know
<seb128> it doesn't bring anything really useful and reduce the number of settings and option
<seb128> ie that's a no win for users
<seb128> and we already got too many of those "GNOME is dropping things user rely on for no good reason"
<crevette> asac, did you see the line I posted earlier ?
<asac> crevette: let me check
<asac> i dont know whats up with this. i think restarting dbus worked
<asac> and helped without doing anything else
 * Tm_T is starting to hate dbus
<pochu> asac: hi :) can you approve the intrepid task in bug 295490, so that the bug appears in the SRU team page?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 295490 in liferea "Liferea doesn't start with "Aborted" error." [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/295490
<seb128> pochu: you just need to subsribe ubuntu-sru for that no?
<pochu> seb128: the status is fix released, so I don't think it will appear in their bug list right now
<seb128> ah ok
<seb128> mvo: could compiz stop switching workspace when clicking on a border? ;-)
<seb128> or viewport or whatever those are called
<Nafallo> seb128: hmm... I have this totem/compiz bug again :-)
<seb128> Nafallo: which one?
<Nafallo> seb128: trying to find it :-)
<Nafallo> bug 283592
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 283592 in totem "bacon_video_widget_set_fullscreen" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/283592
<Nafallo> seb128: should I do the workaround or would you like some debugging? :-)
<seb128> looking
<Nafallo> ta :-)
<seb128> Nafallo: can you run
<seb128> gdb totem
<seb128> run --g-fatal-warnings
<seb128> thread apply all bt full
<seb128> and copy the stacktrace on the bug?
<seb128> bonus point if you have the corresponding debug versions installed ;-)
<Nafallo> hehe. yea. didn't. are those somewhere easy to find those days? :-)
<seb128> Nafallo: seems similar to http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=563080
<ubottu> Gnome bug 563080 in Movie player "Totem stuck in fullscreen mode" [Normal,Needinfo]
<seb128> Nafallo: sudo apt-get install totem-dbg libglib2.0-0-dbg libgtk2.0-0-dbg
<asac> pochu: thats a dejavu bug?
<asac> didnt we fix exact the same issue in hardy?
<pochu> asac: jaunty, yes
<pochu> IIRC
<asac> no ... i mean hardy
<asac> long time ago
<seb128> Nafallo: in fact the stacktrace is not required, looking at the upstream bug that's due to a wrong ini config
<pochu> asac: like this? https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/hardy/+source/liferea/1.4.14-0ubuntu3
<Nafallo> seb128: that's state file seems to be using maximum resolution indeed.
<seb128> Nafallo: what would be useful is how you got that one created
<seb128> Nafallo: do you switch between screens or screen-resolution?
<Nafallo> seb128: nope. laptop at 1280x800
<seb128> always laptop screen?
<Nafallo> seb128: 720p movies and DVDs are larger then the screen I suppose... :-P
<Nafallo> seb128: yepp. always.
<seb128> you never plug it on a tv or a dock station or something?
<seb128> ok
<Nafallo> seb128: nope. never :-)
<seb128> if you find a way to trigger the buggy config
<seb128> ie playing a dvd or something
<Nafallo> hehe. I wish :-)
<seb128> that would be useful
<seb128> until then just remove the ini and enjoy
<Nafallo> seb128: oki :-)
<Nafallo> seb128: ha! edited the state file to a "less than screen size" value :-)
<seb128> Nafallo: that's working now?
<Nafallo> seb128: yea.
<Nafallo> and editing back to screensize breaks it! \o/
<seb128> the upstream bug sort of suggested that
<seb128> now the trick is to figure how to trigger a buggy config ;-)
<Nafallo> seb128: might be more useful to make it not break at max res. ;-)
<seb128> Nafallo: that's a good point but somewhat orthogonal
<seb128> if you have a bugzilla account feel free to add a comment on the bugzilla bug ;-)
<Nafallo> I think I had back when I had an account on bugzilla.ubuntu.com ;-)
<hggdh> seb128, a question: for the Outlook .pst importer on Evo 2.26... will we need a MIR for libpst?
<hggdh> (and, of course, an upgrade to current)
<seb128> hggdh: yes, but once we have the required version I expect
<hggdh> so we should start with a sync request?
 * hggdh thinks the needed version is on deb experimental
<seb128> if debian has it but I was under the impression that was not the case there
<dljoyner> hi all
<seb128> hey dljoyner
<hggdh> yes, ou are correct... so we do need a new/update package
<dljoyner> hiseb128
<dljoyner> anyone having problems with synfig
<seb128> dljoyner: try #ubuntu, that channel is to discuss desktop work not user issues and dunno what synfig is but that's not something the desktop team work on
<dljoyner> thank you
<dljoyner> what does this team work on, info for future reference
<Nafallo> package the desktop
<seb128> desktop applications you find on the standard Ubuntu CD
<seb128> ie, mostly the GNOME desktop
<dljoyner> synfig is a 2d animation application pkg with ubuntu 8.10
<davmor2> Guys is there meant to be 'system tools' with 'file browser' in it?
<seb128> there is a bug about the file browser thing already opened
<davmor2> seb128: cool thanks
<seb128> don't focus on such details for early alpha versions
<seb128> there is other priorities than to clean menu entries
<mvo> seb128: compiz> how do you mean? what switches viewports for you?
<seb128> mvo: configure a desktop layout having several rows, open gedit, double click on the title bar, left click at the bottom of the screen
<davmor2> sbe128: I'm just generally looking through, rather than picking faults, it just looked out of place immediately so I thought I'd check if it was staying for future reference :)
<seb128> no need to bother the rt guys about such questions though
<seb128> mvo: it switch to the desktop bellow the current one in the grid there
<mvo> seb128: hm, not for me it seems :/
<mvo> I have a 2x2 layout
<seb128> and you are on the first row?
<seb128> I've no gnome-panel at the bottom if that matters btw
<mvo> yes
<mvo> I have one, but only on half the screen
<seb128> dnd it on an another corner to try?
<mvo> seb128: aha, now I can reproduce it
<seb128> ah ;-)
<asac> pochu: yeah
<mvo> hm, it looks like it thinks there is a drag-n-drop event going on
<seb128> mvo: I'm probably the only one to be annoyed about that so don't bother too much ;-)
<mvo> how strange
<seb128> mvo: it sometimes moves the dialog on the other screen too
<mvo> seb128: I'm a bit busy right now, but please remind me about it
<seb128> mvo: in fact it happens often because evolution displays errors in the statusbar which is at the bottom and add icons you can click to display or close the error
<seb128> mvo: so half of the time when I click on those it sends me to an another workspace too
<davmor2> mvo: you know the issue that was in intrepid where the tickboxes for the compiz options were empty well it's back
<davmor2> tseliot: ping
<tseliot> davmor2: yes?
<davmor2> tseliot: are you working on Hardware drivers again?
<tseliot> davmor2: yes, when I have the time
<tseliot> davmor2: what's the problem?
<davmor2> I got today jaunty.5 image and hardward drivers isn't detecting my nvidia gfx card at all
<tedg> seb128: A couple questions: Are we still shipping tracker by default?  Do you think we'll ship pvanhoof's tracker EPlugin also?
<davmor2> s/hardward/hardware
<seb128> tedg: no it has been dropped for alpha3 and dunno about this one
<tedg> seb128: Okay, the plugin uses tracker, so without it there isn't much of a point :)
<tedg> They were, I guess, dependent questions.
<seb128> right
<seb128> we might reconsider installing it when it starts working correctly
<seb128> it seems some guys are working a lot on rewritting it for months but they didn't roll any tarball yet
<tedg> Yeah, I was talking with him about it.  Apparently Nokia wants to ship it with their ITs.  So, it would have to be MUCH more efficient.
<tedg> They're also adding an RDF store, so it could be a lot cooler at the same time :)
<seb128> right
<seb128> inotify is still an issue though
<tedg> Yup.  I'm waiting for you-notify ;)
<seb128> I'm not going to work on any notify thing ;-)
<seb128> ok, I've to go,
<seb128> bbl
<johanbr> There's a discussion on the tracker mailing list of a release next week.
<tseliot> davmor2: yes, that's because the drivers don't work in Jaunty and therefore pitti blacklisted them. This should be fixed soon
<davmor2> tseliot: okay cool thanks for the info
<tseliot> np
<calc> ugh seb128 disappeared already :\
<calc> rickspencer3: from talking to the redhat OOo guy it appears the weird samba issues, etc are probably caused by a bug in gnome gvfs
<calc> rickspencer3: https://bugzilla.redhat.com/show_bug.cgi?id=479199 (read the last few comments if interested)
<ubottu> bugzilla.redhat.com bug 479199 in gvfs "posix apis unreliable on files mounted over gvfs, e.g. truncate, open, causes OpenOffice.org to fail to save." [Medium,Assigned]
<calc> rickspencer3: i need to verify on ubuntu but if thats the cause its good news in a way that it isn't a OOo bug but it is much more widespread in that case :-\
<calc> rickspencer3: gnome bugs are at least more likely to get fixed quicker than OOo bugs upstream
<calc> ouch that bug does affect ubuntu also
<calc> bug 317587 filed about the issue
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 317587 in gvfs "posix apis unreliable on files mounted over gvfs, e.g. truncate, open, causes OpenOffice.org to fail to save" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/317587
<Tm_T> calc: ah, good, gooood </Darth Sidious>
<calc> i guess for most programs they don't really care that truncate is broken
<calc> but it seems to confuse the hell out of OOo
<Jazzva> hi, do I need e-mail addresses of all upstream authors, or will one or two be enough for debian/copyright?
<Jazzva> oops, wrong channel. sorry
<pochu> asac: but this fix is better than setting LD_LIBRARY_PATH, isnt it? It's also the one we have in Jaunty
<asac> pochu: looking at debdiff
<asac> pochu: oh yeah. its a complete different issue now that i look at the bug
<asac> pochu: the bug title made me believe that its a regression from the LD_LIBRARY_PATH thing ... but it isnt
<asac> pochu: approved
<asac> pochu: you want me to sponsor too?
<pochu> asac: yes, please :)
<asac> pochu: almost forgot. but now done
<pochu> asac: thanks :)
#ubuntu-desktop 2009-01-16
<didrocks> hi folks :)
<mvo> hey didrocks
<mvo> hey huats
<didrocks> hi mvo
<seb128> lut didrocks huats
<seb128> hey mvo
<didrocks> plop seb128 ;)
<mvo> seb128: I have a very strange issue wihen I login via gdm in latest jaunty, my mouse is broken, can left click on anything. but when I kill gdm and just run startx everything is normal? it could be my HW, but I suspect its something else
<huats> hey seb128 and mvo
<huats> morning everyone
<seb128> mvo: the mouse is broken on the gdm screen or in your session?
<mvo> in the session
<mvo> I think its fine in gdm
<seb128> weird
<mvo> but i need to verify, I never use it there
<seb128> since GNOME didn't change recently I would tend to blame xorg rather than GNOME
<mvo> it seems to be happening after something is loaded
<mvo> right
<mvo> I only recently upgraded this machine
<seb128> any mouse error in Xorg.0.log?
<seb128> you can move the mouse pointer and right click?
<mvo> I can move the pointer, haven't tried right click
<mvo> I will do that soonish (after applying todays updates and reboot) :)
<mvo> thanks!
<didrocks> seb128: I tried to work on bit on gnome-games' package and I have two question
<seb128> didrocks: tried a bit? that's not enough ;-)
<didrocks> ;-)
<seb128> just ask ;-)
<didrocks> seb128: the libtool version is not bumped to the right version, even in jaunty (I just realized it after pbuilder login, apt-get install build-dep... :( and tried to autoreconf..)
<didrocks> http://paste.ubuntu.com/105460/
<didrocks> so, I have to update the libtool for it, I think
<seb128> didrocks: ?
<seb128> didrocks: do you are an autoconf patch?
<seb128> have
<didrocks> yes
<didrocks> and generate it
<seb128> that means you didn't do it correctly
<didrocks> hum
<seb128> try running autoreconf rather to update it
<didrocks> so, what I do is the following:
<didrocks> apply the patch to the configure.in (with the right patch system)
<didrocks> then "autoreconf -i --force"
<didrocks> and generate the new patch against ./configure
<seb128> Keybuk: hey
<seb128> Keybuk: do you have some clue about what to do when running into a such error, I got that recently on a package too I think and autoreconf didn't solve it either
<didrocks> (and I also tried, in the case, to remove aclocal.m4, as I had no trace of change against it, but it is regenerate)
<seb128> didrocks: Keybuk knows about libtool so he might be helpful there
<didrocks> great, will wait for him
<didrocks> but you see nothing's wrong with this procedure?
<didrocks> nothing*
<seb128> didrocks: no, autoreconf should be updating everything that needs to be updated
<seb128> didrocks: what do you call against configure? you need to get the changes for all the files autoreconf updates
<didrocks> seb128: ok, will see Keybuk's hints so
<seb128> if the package is using quilt that's the suck, either do a find . and quilt add everything or update the patch using some other way
<didrocks> seb128: that's what I did (and yeah, it is using quilt). I think I have missed nothing
<didrocks> (and it is shouting at aclocal.m4, which I remember, I have explicitely "quilt add" it)
<didrocks> seb128: my second question was to activate or not cluttering
<didrocks> from NEWS file:
<didrocks> Therefore, at this time, we recommend that clutter only be enabled by default
<didrocks> by distributors that ensure that OpenGL acceleration is working for hardware
<didrocks> from the three major vendors: Intel, NVidia and ATI.
<didrocks> but we are not sure that OpenGL acceleration is activated on the final user desktop
<didrocks> so, I think we don't have to activate it
<seb128> don't no
<seb128> we don't have lot of CD space to waste anyway
<seb128> let's wait for upstream to stabilize that before using it in ubuntu
<didrocks> seb128: we agree, but I prefer to have your ack :)
<Keybuk> yeah
<Keybuk> that error is because you used --force
<seb128> Keybuk: shouldn't autoreconf update everything when you use the force option?
<Keybuk> yes
<Keybuk> except it won't downgrade aclocal files
<Keybuk> (because it can't)
<seb128> ah
<Keybuk> you generally don't want --force
<Keybuk> that would have not downgraded libtool
<seb128> Keybuk: you could perhaps update libtool to 2.2.6 to avoid such issues? ;-)
<Keybuk> (without that)
<Keybuk> yes, I should
<seb128> that's what debian experimental has
<seb128> and those tarballs are rolled on debian experience install apparently
<seb128> experience -> experimental
<didrocks> Keybuk: so, why I still have this issue when I rm aclocal.m4 ?
<didrocks> (aclocal.m4 is then generated)
<didrocks> sorry, I must admit my knowledge in autoconf tools are quite limited :/
<Keybuk> didrocks: does the package have an m4 directory?
<Keybuk> (ie. are the contents of aclocal just include lines)
<didrocks> Keybuk: can't look at the aclocal file right now, but yeah, there is an m4 directory
<Keybuk> you'd need to remove the files from there too
<didrocks> so, while libtool is not update. I have to rm this directory as --force will not downgrade them?
<didrocks> ok, right :)
<didrocks> thanks a lot!
<didrocks> (oh, without the "!", I learnt some days ago, it was rude in English ;))
<seb128> I doubt that will work correctly
<didrocks> seb128: you think that the new configure.in is dependant of the new libtool version?
<didrocks> dependent*
<seb128> no, but the m4 directory is not only autotools files, it has some specific macros defined there
<Keybuk> yeah, you need to only rm specific ones
<seb128> the easier way is really to get Keybuk to do the libtool update and use that version ;-)
<didrocks> ok, will give it a try. But if I can help to update libtool package...
<didrocks> seb128: you're right, less work for me :)
<seb128> ok, I'm away for half an hour, bbl
<Keybuk> new libtool uploaded
<seb128> Keybuk: thanks
<didrocks> Keybuk: thanks :)
<didrocks> seb128: so, I have some work to do this week-end :) I am pretty confident with the new libtool version now
<seb128> didrocks: ok good ;-)
<mpt> ArneGoetje, I've updated the mockups in <https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyLanguageSelectorImprovements> and specified the behavior details.
<mpt> ArneGoetje, I don't see a spec for the font settings anywhere
<mpt> asac, rickspencer32: Do 3G connections have signal strength in the same way wireless connections do?
<rickspencer32> mpt: not that I can see
<rickspencer32> mpt: http://theravingrick.blogspot.com/2009/01/ubuntu-rocks-mobile-broadband.html
<Nafallo> haha. I'm SO going to plug in my parents 3G dongle and show them why they are wrong.
<rickspencer32> Nafallo: note that Verizon implies to customers that they need that NZAccess Manager app
<rickspencer32> I assume it's spy ware, but don't know that for a fact
<Nafallo> doesn't all of them tell lies based of little knowledge? :-)
<rickspencer32> I suppose
<rickspencer32> I think that's part of what happened to that poor lady who got Ubuntu from Dell. Her ISP told her she couldn't connect to the internet without their software
<rickspencer32> What reason would she have to doubt them?
<Nafallo> yea. I assume so as well.
<calc> rickspencer32: probably not spyware just lack of training employees to know how to do it any other way
<dobey> rickspencer32: it's not so much spyware as it is a single point of failure for customer service to deal with. it's much easier to train your 10,000 people sitting in a call center to deal with issues from one program, rather than all the possible combinations of ways to configure networking across the board
<rickspencer32> calc: dobey: you make me feel cynical
<rickspencer32> I also suppose that Windows probably doesn't work well with 3g, so they had to do some plumbing themselves. They wouldn't expect an OS to be able to adapt fast enough to just work
<dobey> rickspencer32: it's easy to feel cyncical about the corporate bottom dollar problem :)
<dobey> rickspencer32: well, Vista probably has some built-in stuff, where XP does not, and so it's easier to just have the one program there again for support
<Nafallo> dobey: Vista had problems with regular DHCP on my last flatmates laptop... just saying :-)
<dobey> rickspencer32: i know for example, the WPA support in XP is rather crap, so even though the wireless card in my laptop works in XP without the special intel program, it won't work with WPA G networks
<dobey> rickspencer32: so i have to use the intel program to use wireless
<dobey> Nafallo: so does my xbox360. think MS just does some weird stuff to DHCP, and it breaks horribly in some cases
<Nafallo> agreed :-)
<dobey> it's like how outlook mobile on my phone doesn't seem to want to do smtp for some reason
<Nafallo> and then you get some weird mode like restricted internet or whatever... which I think means that you're on local link.
<dobey> yeah, it does a weird thing where it assigns a default local ip
<Nafallo> oh. not link local then?
<dobey> Nafallo: i've seen a similar problem before, but i'm pretty sure it was a hardware problem, because neither wireless nor hardwire would work, even if i manually configured the ip
<Nafallo> this wasn't. it worked from time to time :-)
<dobey> Nafallo: well it assigns a local ip, and i think actually doing zeroconf stuff over wireless depends on some other settings, and whether or not you set up a network
<dobey> link local with only yourself isn't particularly useful
<Nafallo> :-)
<Nafallo> yea... well... my Ubuntu didn't fail so... ;-)
<Nafallo> even if it had, I've de-installed the link local stuff :-)
<chrisccoulson> ping mvo - i notice you've got a branch of update-notifier that uses EggSmClient. Is that going to appear in Jaunty at all?
<mvo> chrisccoulson: I have not fully made up my mind about it
<mvo> chrisccoulson: I created it to help the effort to get rid of libgnome as a dependenc
<mvo> y
<chrisccoulson> the only reason i ask is because of bug 302326
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 302326 in update-notifier ""Restart Now" informational applet does not work" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/302326
<mvo> I also don't quite remember if that was all dependencies in u-n against libgnome
<mvo> oh, thanks chrisccoulson
<mvo> good catch
<chrisccoulson> i just wrote a patch that uses DBus to restart the system
<mvo> chrisccoulson: I think for now re-adding gnome_programm_init() is fine
<chrisccoulson> but that was before i noticed your EggSMClient branch
<mvo> I was thinking about the dbus approch
<mvo> but I was afraid of breaking compatiblity with xubuntu
<chrisccoulson> the dbus patch is quite small, and I just tested it out
<mvo> (or kde)
<chrisccoulson> ah, yeah, i hadnt thought of that
<mvo> the nice thing about the current way is that its truely cross desktop
<mvo> (everything else I dislike on the xmpp stuff) :)
<chrisccoulson> yeah, it would be nicer if we could just use DBus
<chrisccoulson> i can do a patch that reinstates gnome_program_init if you like?
<mvo> chrisccoulson: that would be very nice
<chrisccoulson> no problem, i'll work on that
<mvo> chrisccoulson: its maintained in bzr, but normal diff is just fine as well
<chrisccoulson> i did the Dbus patch in a bzr branch, so I can do the new patch there as well
<mvo> chrisccoulson: nice
<mvo> I will be around for another 1-2h - if I'm gone, just add main-sponsors to the report and someone will surely pick it up :)
<chrisccoulson> i'll do that - thanks
#ubuntu-desktop 2009-01-17
<karthik_> hey any one please tell me how to create a new workspace
<karthik_> using a c program
<soc> hi
<soc> any decisions about https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-control-center/+bug/157398 yet?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 157398 in gnome-control-center "GNOME default DPI doesn't match X default DPI" [Unknown,Fix released]
<karthik_> hey any one please tell me how to create a new workspace using a c prog
<huats> morning
#ubuntu-desktop 2009-01-18
<mib_guqaued9> hi all
<mib_guqaued9> can i get some help ?
<asac> any way i can tell totem to use alsa again (if i switch the gstreamer-properties to alsa, totem greys out the volumen control)
<tyche> Only way I've found to work was to disable PulseAudio, and force the whole thing back to Alsa
<Amaranth> Why would you do that?
<tseliot> killing pulse helps but it's not a long-term solution
<asac> i killed pulseaudio
<asac> mplayer can then use alsa again
<tyche> Because PulseAudio just doesn't work.  I hit too many bugs, too many things (like midi) that it just wouldn't support
<asac> gstreamer-properties can play test sound
<asac> but totem seems to have forgotten everything ;)
<asac> for me pulse just makes sound not work in jaunty now
<asac> e.g. play video -> no sound (or well, really really silent)
<asac> what was the benefit of using pulse again?
<asac> ;)
<tyche> tseliot: I agree.  It's not a long term solution.  The long term solution is for Ubuntu to use something that WORKS.  Period.  Not mess around with experimental stuff.  Wait until something is PROVEN THEN add it in.
<asac> well, i could certainly live without midi for a while ;) ... but when it kills sound completely its rather an annoying thing
<asac> tyche: i think upstream thinks that pulse is not really experimental ;)
<tseliot> it just makes sound choppy here ;)
<tyche> asac: I think upstream needs to listen to bug reports.  They didn't even respond to the one I entered.
<asac> hmm we are still on 9.13 ... upstream has released 0.14 a few days ago ;OI
<asac> 9.14
<tyche> tseliot: Try listening to "Le Sacre du Prentemps" when it's choppy.  Especially if you have the piece very nearly memorized.  You'll see why I have as little hair as I do.
<asac> http://pulseaudio.org/milestone/0.9.14
<tyche> Oh, BTW, I'm https://launchpad.net/~tyche.  Or, for a better picture, see:  http://www.flickr.com/photos/22090195@N03/3103654354/
<asac> heh
<tyche> Another version of the second picture is titled "Complaint Department"
<tyche> tseliot: BTW, thank you for your work on the NVidia driver, and Envy.  You've helped me a great deal over the past couple of years.
<tseliot> I'm glad to know that it was of help
<tyche> It was.  A previous NVidia card used to cause me the fits trying to get it to work.  you came out with Envy, and made it simple.  The card in this machine is newer, and easier, but it still helped.
<tseliot> :-)
<crusader1> Hi all,
<crusader1> I'm not sure that this is the right channel, but maybe someone can help me.
<crusader1> At least someone can tell me were to post this:
<crusader1> I was searching for a way to set same option globally on this installtion.Especially for one to look the screen when the screensaver starts, which also should be enabled globally.
<crusader1> I've found the gconf-editor and the mandatory options. For same options (eg. idle_activation_enabled, idle_delay or mode) this was the perfect way. but one does not work:
<crusader1> /apps/gnome-screensaver/lock_enabled
<crusader1> can some check if I'm doing something wrong or maybe I've found a bug.
<crusader1> I've testes this on diffent boxes, all the same (8.04 i386, 8.10 i386. 8.10 amd64).
<pochu> crusader1: I think you want to set it in /usr/share/gconf/defaults/ so that it works system-wide
<pochu> you could put "/apps/gnome-screensaver/lock_enabled true" in a file called /usr/share/gconf/defaults/50_my_gnome_screensaver
<crusader1> ok i can try this, but why have a tool like the gconf-editor (which works perfect with other options) when I have to go other way?
<pochu> gconf-editor is per-user AFAIK
<pochu> not system-wide
<pochu> by the way, people will still be able to disable it
<crusader1> in the gconf-editor you can set every option "mandatory" (only as admin/root) then this option is set fix to every user
<crusader1> AFAIK
<pochu> ah, I see. I didn't know that feature existed
<pochu> and that doesn't work for that option?
<crusader1> so for some thing I've need this feature is perfect... but it seems not working fine for /apps/gnome-screensaver/lock_enabled
<crusader1> after tested in different boxes, i'm looking for others to check whether I'm doing something wrong or i've found a bug
<pochu> Have you checked if it was added to some file in /etc/gconf/2/ ?
<pochu> (I think that's where it should be added)
<crusader1> it is added to /etc/gconf/gconf.xml.mandatory/%gconf-tree.xml
<pochu> as the others?
<crusader1> as the others!
<pochu> crusader1: so, no idea then. May be a bug as you thought :)
<crusader1> so were to report it? I'm new to the ubuntu-community and I'm not sure what to do now?
<crusader1> I'm looking for an easy way to do this...
<pochu> I'd say here: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gconf2/+bugs
<crusader1> ok, then I've to create a new account for launchpad? is this the offical site for reporting bugs? (no .buntu in name?)
<pochu> yes, it's the official one for Ubuntu
<pochu> you could also report it upstream at bugzilla.gnome.org, but if you don't have an account there, you will have to create one too ;)
<crusader1> don't have one there either. thanks a lot. i will try to get help there
<crusader1> bye
 * Nafallo wonders why we have a user administration tool where we can't disable users...
#ubuntu-desktop 2010-01-18
<pitti> Good morning
<ajmitch> hi pitti
<pitti> hey ajmitch, how are you?
<ajmitch> great, I'm at linux.conf.au this week :)
<pitti> sweet, enjoy!
<ajmitch> yeah, there are some great talks, and it's good to catch up with people again
<baptistemm> good morning
<didrocks> good morning
<baptistemm> salut didrocks
<pitti> bonjour didrocks
<didrocks> hey pitti :)
<pitti> didrocks: had a nice weekend?
<didrocks> pitti: cold, but great, thanks :) and you, was it good to be back at home again? :)
<pitti> didrocks: indeed it was; we went for some skiing, and lots of sleep
<pitti> and some Waltz dancing on Friday night at the "Semperopernball"
<didrocks> pitti: oh sweet :)
<didrocks> I've switch from screen + irssi to bip + weechat as there were no "smart filtering" plugin on irssi and perl is not of my taste to learn just for one script
<didrocks> I just have two issue with weechat:
<didrocks> - buffer order which aren't correctly ordered once reconnected (I have to run /layout apply 3 times once conncted to get it again)
<pitti> didrocks: ah, how long did it take to set up bip?
<didrocks> hum, for the full bip + weechat + test, something like 3 hours (because bip version in intrepid is buggy)
<pitti> didrocks: I get a random buffer order, too; I don't mind so much since I'm cycling through all of them in the morning anyway; however, there's a plugin for that
<didrocks> but appart from the bug, I think in 1 hour, all should have been properly setup
<didrocks> (bip was prepending "-" in backlog and "+" in each message, which made weechat and xchat a world of pain concerning hilighting)
<didrocks> the time to figure out that was the cause, etc…
<didrocks> the second issue is with the notification script. I've taken that one on the official website: http://www.weechat.org/files/scripts/notify.py
<didrocks> the issue is: you're still notified when you are the notified channel (easy fixed with comparing current_buffer != buffer when the hl happenned)
<didrocks> but I can't get the same think for private message as weechat.hook_signal doesn't give you the "guilty" buffer and so, you can't know if you are on it or not
<pitti> didrocks: in lucid the notification script is shipped in the package already (also the other plugins which I  was using)
<didrocks> oh?
<pitti> didrocks: "when you are the notified channel"? I don't understand
<pitti> didrocks: oh, I see what you mean; well, I actually want it that way, since I'm often on a different workspace
<didrocks> pitti: for instance, if my current channel is #ubuntu-desktop and you hl me on it, I don't want to have a notification
<pitti> but you could certainy change it to not notify if the channel is the current one
<didrocks> that's was pretty easy and I've done it
<didrocks> the only issue now is for private messaging
<didrocks> if you speak with someone, you're spammed, right?
<pitti> the only thing about the notifications that sucks for me is that I get a million of them in the morning right after switching on IRC :)
<pitti> right, I am
<didrocks> I'll first installed weechat-plugins package
<didrocks> I've submit my first patch to upstream, but I really can't find in the API for fixing private message stuff
<seb128> good morning desktopers
<pitti> bonjour seb128
<seb128> hey pitti
<seb128> how are you?
<seb128> did you have a good weekend?
<pitti> I'm great, thanks! skiing was great yesterday
<pitti> seb128: I've got another favour to ask, I'm afraid
<seb128> oh nice
<seb128> hey chrisccoulson
<pitti> hey chrisccoulson
<seb128> pitti, yes?
<pitti> I need someone to commit two gpm patches upstream (https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=603470)
<ubottu> Gnome bug 603470 in gnome-power-manager "Do not abort if hal is not available" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<chrisccoulson> hey seb128 pitti
<pitti> would you mind?
<chrisccoulson> how are you?
<seb128> pitti, sure no problem
<pitti> chrisccoulson: I'm great, had a nice weekend; how about you?
<seb128> pitti, you should really ask for git commit ;-)
<seb128> pitti, not that it bothers me to do it but you commit enough to get it ;-)
<didrocks> hey seb128
<didrocks> morning chrisccoulson
<chrisccoulson> pitti - yeah, my weekend was good, but i'm really tired this morning
<chrisccoulson> hey didrocks
<pitti> seb128: looking for the instructions how to apply now
<seb128> lut didrocks
<seb128> pitti, do you need the wiki page or do you have it?
<seb128> chrisccoulson, being tired on monday = not good sign for the end of the week
<pitti> seb128: looking; It can't be so hard to find :)
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - yeah, it's going to be a long week ;)
<pitti> seb128: got it
<seb128> pitti, ok good
<pitti> seb128: hm, is it just me or is https://mango.gnome.org/new_account.php currently down?
<chrisccoulson> pitti - WFM, but i get an invalid certificate warning in firefox
<pitti> ah, it's back
<seb128> same there
<chrisccoulson> mmmm, i like mango
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - i did the g-s-d update last night (along with libxklavier and libgnomekbd)
<chrisccoulson> i can't upload those though
<seb128> chrisccoulson, ok, I will get coffee now and look at sponsoring those
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - thanks
<pitti> seb128: I sent my git commit application now
<seb128> pitti, rock on!
<chrisccoulson> yay pitti \o/
<pitti> http://tinyurl.com/martinpitt-gnomepatches , that might be enough :)
<chrisccoulson> pitti - that's a lot more than me, and i got git access
<seb128> did anybody else got suspend broken?
<pitti> works for me
<seb128> bah
<pitti> in fact, I got a suspend again during dist-upgrade
<seb128> did you reboot since you upgraded?
<pitti> xserver-xorg-evdev bug
<seb128> it's broken on my laptop and mini configs
<pitti> seb128: I upgraded yesterday, suspend works; I upgraded today again, and just got it during dist-upgrade
<seb128> weird
<pitti> seb128: broken how/
<pitti> ?
<seb128> it doesn't go to suspend
<pitti> sudo pm-suspend?
<pitti> does that work?
<seb128> I get the screensaver unlock dialog
<pitti> i. e. kernel or desktop integration?
<seb128> let me boot the mini
<seb128> I don't want to suspend my laptop now
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - did you just upgrade consolekit?
<seb128> chrisccoulson, the upgrade is from thursday night
<pitti> the mini doesn't connect to (or even sees) my home's wifi, which sucks
<seb128> pitti, sudo pm-suspend...still hanging on the command line
<pitti> ah
<seb128> ie it doesn't do anything visible
<pitti> seb128: /var/log/pm-suspend.log -> anything?
<seb128> 00powersave suspend suspend:success
<seb128> 01PulseaAudio suspend suspend:
<seb128> and that's the end of it
<seb128> iz pulse bug?
<pitti> a-ha
<pitti> so, hanging in the pulse script?
<seb128> seems so
<pitti> /usr/lib/pm-utils/sleep.d/01PulseAudio suspend suspend:Welcome to PulseAudio! Us
<pitti> e "help" for usage information.
<pitti> >>> >>> Welcome to PulseAudio! Use "help" for usage information.
<pitti> >>> >>> success.
<pitti> thta doesn't look intended
<pitti> seb128: try moving away /usr/lib/pm-utils/sleep.d/01PulseAudio ?
<seb128> sudo pm-suspend doesn't hang now
<seb128> but the box doesn't sleep either
<seb128> let me look through logs again
<seb128> oh in fact it works after reboot
<seb128> pitti, thanks
<seb128> there has been pulseaudio upgrades since, let me apply those and see if it fixes it too
<seb128> urg
<didrocks> how do I know which default compiler flags are enabled in buildd? I guess this page doesn't make any authority (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompilerFlags)?
<seb128> chrisccoulson, now I understand why you are tired ;-)
<seb128> ou did those libgnomekbd updates in middle of the night
<seb128> didrocks, out of looking at the build log I don't know
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - i did the libgnomekbd update on saturday i think, but i finished the g-s-d update at around 4am ;)
<didrocks> seb128: ok, I'll just do that so
<seb128> pitti, I just pushed your gpm changes if you want to close the bug
<pitti> seb128: merci; will do
<seb128> thanks!
<seb128> chrisccoulson, libxklavier uploaded
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - thanks :)
<seb128> thank you for the work ;-)
<geser> does somebody have an idea why indicator-applet-sessions looks on my desktop pc as "(') michael" (first the poweroff button then the username) and on my netbook it looks as "michael (')" (first the username then the poweroff button)?
<seb128> no, that's a ted question
<chrisccoulson> geser - i think some other users already reported a similar issue
<chrisccoulson> with the 2 indicators appearing in the wrong order
<chrisccoulson> geser - bug 507026
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 507026 in indicator-session "The indicator-session appears on the left of the indicator-me" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/507026
<seb128> chrisccoulson, the libgnomekbd abi got broken without soname change apparently
<geser> thanks
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - oh no :( how do we normally handle issues like that?
<seb128> we tell upstream
<seb128> I pinged svu on IRC now
<seb128> let's see what he replies
<seb128> I would tend to ignore that for libgnomekbd
<seb128> since the rdepends are limited and I doubt many things use those
<seb128> gkbd_indicator_config_load_images gkbd_indicator_config_free_images gkbd_indicator_config_update_images
<seb128> those
<chrisccoulson> yeah, and the rdepends are smaller now gnome-applets doesn't use it too
<seb128> $ apt-cache rdepends libgnomekbdui4
<seb128> <libgnomekbdui4>
<seb128> $
<seb128> and libgnomekbd has 3 rdepends
<seb128> g-s-d g-s g-c-c
<seb128> I will quickly grep through those sources
<seb128> and just upload if nothing use those api
<chrisccoulson> cool, thanks
<seb128> ok that was expected
<seb128> none use it
<seb128> pitti, ok, suspend fixed in current lucid
<pitti> \o/
<seb128> thanks for looking to the issue with me
<seb128> I've learnt something
<seb128> that pulseaudio not only can break sounds
<seb128> but also suspend!
<hyperair> huh?
<seb128> what?
<hyperair> pulseaudio can suspend?
<seb128> no, it can break suspend
<hyperair> aah
<hyperair> i see
<seb128> the pmutils hook was hanging
<hyperair> was it?
<hyperair> ouch
<seb128> yes
 * hyperair wrote that hook
<hyperair> what went wrong?
<seb128> dunno it was fixed meanwhile in the weekend updates
<hyperair> probably pacmd/pactl hung
<seb128> "  * debian/01PulseAudio: Rework pacmd bits (LP: #507941)"
<seb128> I guess that one
<hyperair> ah
 * hyperair looks
<hyperair> seb128: could you pastebin your 01PulseAudio from /usr/lib/pm-utils/sleep.d? i'm interested to know what changed.
 * hyperair is on karmic
<hyperair> and i can't seem to coax a debdiff out of launchpad
<seb128> hyperair, wait
<hyperair> k
<seb128> hyperair, http://launchpadlibrarian.net/37960928/pulseaudio_1%3A0.9.22~0.9.21%2B341-g62bf-0ubuntu1_1%3A0.9.22~0.9.21%2Bstable-queue-24-gfa64-0ubuntu1.diff.gz
<hyperair> thanks.
<seb128> pitti, don't get surprised if gnome-panel is much less busy in charts, it's not quicker
<seb128> pitti, I did change to build applets as normal applets
<seb128> pitti, so they show as different processes now
<seb128> ie clock, notification-area, etc
<hyperair> aha. so pacmd finally got a more script-friendly interface.
<seb128> vuntz asked for that to have details on crashes
<pitti> seb128: ah, that's possible?
<seb128> pitti, yes, it's a configure option
<pitti> seb128: seems sensible, then it's also easier to see which applet causes load
<seb128> indeed
<seb128> it causes a bit extra memory usage
<seb128> it causes a bit extra memory usage
<seb128> ups
<seb128> but I will turn it off again before lucid
<seb128> chrisccoulson, libxklavier newed, I'm doing a small fix on libgnomekbd and will upload that one too
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - thanks
<seb128> (updating the shlibs)
<seb128> libgnomekbdui got some new apis
<bigon> seb128: could you have a look at that? https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/empathy/+bug/509081 plz
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 509081 in empathy "last empathy stole debian revision" [Wishlist,New]
<seb128> oh come on
<seb128> (reaction on the bug title)
<seb128> looking ;-)
<seb128> I don't understand the issue I think
<seb128> what is stealing a revision?
<seb128> use a debian revision number?
<seb128> dropping a debian revision?
<bigon> seb128: well it use -1 without actually merging the changes
<bigon> so I made a merge of the changes
<seb128> oh ok, thanks
<seb128> did debian did that many changes again?
<bigon> not that much
<bigon> btw I asked uplaod permission to this package (and others) but yesterday I tried and my upload was refused ;(
<seb128> your diff is weird, is that current debian to merged debian?
<seb128> current ubuntu I mean
<seb128> like why does it change the 01_lpi ?
<bigon> seb128: nope against current ubuntu
<bigon> oh
<seb128> I would expect this one to not change
<bigon> because the last debian uplaod use source version 3 with quilt
<bigon> and I refresh all the patches
<seb128> ok
<seb128> so lot of refreshing noise I guess
<seb128> thanks
<seb128> I will sponsor that in a bit
<bigon> yeah the diff is a little too big for that
<seb128> dunno why upload doesn't work
<seb128> try asking cjwatson
<seb128> I never looking properly how selected upload rights work
<cassidy> all theses patches make my cry.... :(
<bigon> :/
<cassidy> are we a so unresponsive upstream that you didn't submit most of them?
<seb128> cassidy, I will have a look but most of those are not upstream things
<seb128> ie notify-osd, libindicate, launchpad integration
<seb128> autotools update
<bigon> there is 3 patches that I think could be merged upstram
<cassidy> I don't mind merging libnotify patches if they are properly done (by checking server's caps)
<cassidy> what's the autotools patch?
<pitti> btw, notify-osd/libindicate are not inherently ubuntu specific; they are upstream projects/releases that just happen to be done by Canonical employees
<seb128> cassidy, I will review our changes while sponsoring the upload
<seb128> and talk to kenvandine about stopping pushing fixes without sending them upstream too
<seb128> and talk to kenvandine about stopping pushing fixes without sending them upstream too
<pitti> but of course they'd need to be in a proper detect-during-configure/fallback to standard GNOME componetns way
<cassidy> pitti,  I agree. And said I was ready to consider to merge it once it's properly implemented
<seb128> cassidy, the autotools one is just us running autoconf locally
<seb128> we prefer to do it in a static way than on buildds
<seb128> autotools behaviour can change depending on the version etc
<pitti> cassidy: indeed; in fact, checking notify daemon server caps is a good thing in the first place (KDE is using the API as well now, IIRC, and there might be other implementations, too)
<seb128> we need to run autoconf to pick the lpi depends in configure
<cassidy> I see. So yeah that's really a packaging specific thing
<bigon> yep
<cassidy> pitti, we already have code parsing and checking caps upstream; so integrating your patch shouldn't be an issue
<seb128> anyway I will make sure things which are not upstream yet will be this week
<cassidy> thanks
<seb128> np
<cassidy> I'd like to avoid another libindicate patch fiasco :\
<pitti> cassidy++
<seb128> we try to be good citizen
<seb128> but seems kenvandine try to do too many things sometime and forget about upstreaming some
<seb128> I will talk to him when he's there
<didrocks> bbl -> lunch
<seb128> bigon, did you rework some changes?
<seb128> bigon, 30_raise_not_toggle.patch got dropped
<seb128> but it seems you changed the libindicate patch too
<seb128> the changelog and the bug have no details though
<tgpraveen1> does anyone know when gstreamer-bad will be back I did a partial upgrade which removed it when I upgraded to lucid from karmic today?
<vish> tgpraveen1: you can install it again... ;)
<vish> tgpraveen1: also , you need to read this > http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1343434
<vish> tgpraveen1: dont just do partial upgrade because it is offered by update manager
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - thanks for uploading those packages
<bigon> seb128: yes I dropped 30_raise_not_toggle.patch since it was modifying code added by 20_libindicate
<bigon> I merged the 2 patches
<seb128> bigon, I figured and upload thank
<seb128> uploaded
<seb128> chrisccoulson, you're welcome
<seb128> good work!
<bigon> thx
<seb128> the g-s-d update was not trivial apparently! ;-)
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - yeah, the notify-osd patch needed updating, so i thought i'd rewrite it so i can copy most of it in to the g-p-m update i do later
<seb128> good
<tgpraveen> does anyone know when gstreamer-bad will be back I did a partial upgrade which removed it when I upgraded to lucid from karmic today?
<vish> tgpraveen: you asked the same question and it was replied.. what's the doubt..? -bad is not removed
<tgpraveen> vish: hmm I got disconnected hence didn't get the reply
<tgpraveen> could you paste it
<vish> tgpraveen:  you can install it again... ;) <vish> tgpraveen1: also , you need to read this > http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1343434    <vish> tgpraveen1: dont just do partial upgrade because it is offered by update manager
<vuntz> seb128: thanks for the applet changes!
<seb128> vuntz, you're welcome ;-)
<didrocks> seb128: about wncksync, do I push the branch directly to ~ubuntu-desktop?
<seb128> yes
<seb128> it will make review easier
<seb128> or do you want to use real source bzr?
<seb128> ie ubuntu/wncksync/lucid
<seb128> or whatever the naming is
<seb128> it sort of makes sense for things which are full source in bzr
<seb128> pitti, ^ opinion?
<seb128> the source is small and maintainer in bzr
<didrocks> seb128: I've made the same as notify-osd, so full source in bzr right now
<didrocks> (diverging from upstream branch, so we just have to merge at each new release)
<seb128> right, but we could as well use the standard location
<seb128> no need to use the ubuntu-desktop team there
<seb128> no?
 * vuntz wonders what is wncksync, since it contains wnck
<seb128> vuntz, something which does mapping between things on screen and the .desktop corresponding
<pitti> didrocks, seb128: fine for me for pushing full source to lp:ubuntu/wncksync
<pitti> if we have the source anyway, this should be the new canonical place
<pitti> and ~ubuntu-desktop/project/ubuntu just for our packaging-only branches
<didrocks> ok, so no bzr-vcs tag. Not sure to be allowed to push there so. ~didrocks as a temporary place?
<didrocks> so that you can push it there and grant me access
<vuntz> seb128, didrocks: ah, interesting. Would make sense to add this to libwnck ;-)
<seb128> vuntz, https://launchpad.net/wncksync
<pitti> didrocks: pushing is allowed for those people who can upload
<pitti> didrocks: but the package needs to exist anywhere already (PPA is enough)
<pitti> didrocks: so that LP recognizes the package name
<seb128> pitti, do we still need packaging bzr somewhere else?
<pitti> seb128: no, why?
<seb128> I don' fully understand this new world
<didrocks> pitti: oh ok, and I'm already granting to upload it?
<seb128> pitti, " and ~ubuntu-desktop/project/ubuntu just for our packaging-only branches"
<pitti> didrocks: just try it
<seb128> pitti, I don't get why we need that one?
<pitti> seb128: well, I mean we'll continue to use that style for packages where we don't want full source branches
<seb128> pitti, can't we just do the packaging to ubuntu/wncksync?
<seb128> oh ok
<pitti> seb128: we don't need it for wncksync, but we still want to use them for e. g. gnome-pane
<seb128> I though we were speaking about wncksync
<seb128> yes sure
<seb128> as said it makes sense for wncksync since it's in bzr upstream too
<seb128> and small to fetch too
<pitti> lp:ubuntu/wncksync is then a real branch from lp:wncksync which has our packaging and our delta
<seb128> ok, that's what I though
<didrocks> pitti: I've changed the source package name to be the same than upstream tarball
<seb128> didrocks, ^ looks good to you?
<didrocks> so, I get:
<didrocks> bzr push lp:ubuntu/wncksyncdaemon
<didrocks> bzr: ERROR: Invalid url supplied to transport: "lp:ubuntu/wncksyncdaemon": No such source package wncksyncdaemon.
<seb128> njpatel_, could you reply to vuntz's "Would make sense to add this to libwnck ;-)"
<didrocks> seb128: right
<didrocks> pitti: upstream tarball is wncksyncdaemon, not wncksync
<pitti> didrocks: so, just keep it locally for now
<pitti> didrocks: upload the package to NEW, I'll review, and then we'll push it to the official place
<seb128> I can review and upload
<seb128> so pitti can NEW it
<njpatel_> seb128, vuntz is right :)
<pitti> didrocks should be able to upload, too
<seb128> no
<pitti> no?
<seb128> NEW sources are not allowed
<pitti> how so? didrocks is a MOTU?
<seb128> he can only upload desktop set
<seb128> urg
<njpatel_> vuntz, it was a bit risky, hence we though we'd have a go at it as a stand-alone library first -- but it seems to work quite well
<seb128> it's me getting confused now
<seb128> pitti, sorry about that
<pitti> erm, not a MOTU, but an ubuntu-dev
<didrocks> but as a MOTU, I was able before to upload new sources
<seb128> yes, sorry
<didrocks> ok :)
<seb128> I got the issue with other people who are not MOTU but team uploaders
<seb128> I forgot you were MOTU now
<didrocks> (it's almost a year now ;))
<seb128> yes, I was thinking new world order
<seb128> ie that you were ubuntu-desktop uploader
<didrocks> oki
<seb128> didrocks, njpatel_: why don't the project name and tarball name match there?
<vuntz> njpatel_: oh, sure, I understand you want to test how it goes first. But if it works fine, it should be merged
 * vuntz looks at the code
<njpatel_> seb128, I'm not sure, would need to ask DBO
<didrocks> pitti: I got some unwanted file in diff.tar.gz, this is due to bzr-builddeb merge mode and it's the same in notify-osd:
<seb128> didrocks, can we sort that before upload?
<didrocks> urg, pitti : http://pastebin.com/f60c8471b
<didrocks> seb128: sure
<seb128> thanks
<pitti> didrocks: is the m4 stuff from autoreconf? but why *.patch?
<didrocks> pitti: it's in upstream trunk and not in tarball.
<didrocks> but bzr-builddeb is in merge mode to keep configure file
<pitti> didrocks: ah, you packaged bzr head, not last release
<pitti> didrocks: should be okay for now
<didrocks> pitti: bzr released version branch has it (look at lp:wncksync/0.2 )
<pitti> \o/
<pitti> BEWARE! I can commit to gnome now
<pitti> that was fast
<didrocks> :)
<didrocks> congrats pitti
<pitti> seb128: should've listened to you months ago :)
<seb128> hehe
<seb128> pitti, well done!
<vuntz> njpatel_: for wncksync: wouldn't it be better to set a hint on the window?
<njpatel_> vuntz, yeah, definitely. We wnet with dbus initially so we could do quicker testing using python/mono. It's something that we may end up doing now that we know it works
<vuntz> njpatel_: quicker? Heh, it looks more difficult to me, but well, you did the work ;-)
<vuntz> anyway, it probably makes sense to start a thread on wm-spec-list to request a hint name
<njpatel_> vuntz, Heh, not everyone likes doing X stuff like we do :) (or have learned to like it ;-)
<njpatel_> vuntz, it's DBO's baby, he wanted to make it acceptable for gnome-shell, too, but I don't think he got traction (it's not really a problem most people want to tackle/see a need for). Maybe you and him could chat more about the implementation and how it could hopefully land in wnck?
<didrocks> pitti: is liblauncher in desktop set, can I upload it?
<seb128> didrocks, I can sponsor for you if you want
<seb128> didrocks, try uploading and see if it works
<seb128> it if doesn't ping me and I will upload
<vuntz> njpatel_: I'm pretty sure that the gnome-shell people wanted something like this too
<vuntz> njpatel_: and sure, I'm fine chatting with DBO
<pitti> didrocks: ./edit_acl.py -s liblauncher query -> says yes
<njpatel_> vuntz, awesome, thanks
<seb128> pitti, where is this edit_acl?
<pitti> lp:~ubuntu-archive/ubuntu-archive-tools/trunk/
<pitti> I sent a mail about it the other day
<seb128> ok thanks
<chrisccoulson> pitti - have you seen bug 505972?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 505972 in gdm "gdm-simple-slave crashed with SIGSEGV in _XFlush()" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/505972
<chrisccoulson> it seems to be related to your change for the keyboard layout handling
<didrocks> seb128, pitti: seems to work, yeah, thanks :)
<seb128> chrisccoulson, that's what I was thinking too
<seb128> ;-)
<seb128> I had it on my list of "ping people about"
<seb128> didrocks, you're welcome
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - i think i can see what the issue is already
<seb128> login screen going away while callback are still waiting?
<seb128> chrisccoulson, ignore the g-s-d build errors btw
<seb128> chrisccoulson, I retried it now, it was libgnomekbd arch all any difference
<seb128> (it just built fine on i386)
<chrisccoulson> the XklEngine returned by xkl_engine_get_instance() is a singleton, so if you call get_system_default_layout() more than once, the XklEngine returned on the second time contains an invalid pointer to the Display that was closed on the first call (with XCloseDisplay)
<pitti> chrisccoulson: I guess I experienced the crash as well, but haven't looked into it yet
<chrisccoulson> pitti ^^ my last comment explains what i think the issue is
<pitti> aah
<pitti> chrisccoulson: that means it would need to be stored in a static variable?
<chrisccoulson> pitti - quite possibly. if you look at g-s-d for example though, it just passes GDK_DISPLAY() as the second parameter to xkl_engine_get_instance(), rather than calling XOpenDisplay()
<pitti> chrisccoulson: thanks for pointing out; I'll have a look at it now
<pitti> chrisccoulson: gives me a chance to try out my new git commit privs :)
<seb128> hey rickspencer3
<rickspencer3> hi seb128
<pitti> hey rickspencer3
<seb128> how are you?
<seb128> had a good trip back?
<rickspencer3> seb128, yes it was fine
<rickspencer3> how are you guys?
<seb128> good thanks!
<didrocks> hey rickspencer3, I'm fine, thanks!
<rickspencer3> hi didrocks
<rickspencer3> so, today is a holiday here, but I didn't realize that last week and I scheduled some stuff :(
<seb128> oh :-(
<seb128> we need to get holidays somewhat integrated in the calendar
<rickspencer3> heh
<rickspencer3> oh well
<rickspencer3> didrocks, looks like some contributions to quickly came in, that 's nice
<didrocks> rickspencer3: right, I've merged those into the trunk, just some debate on last one about naming :)
<seb128> didrocks, why did you remove liblauncher simplepatchsys?
<didrocks> seb128: just some cleanage, there is not patch currently
<rickspencer3> seb128, what's the status the f-spot editing tweak? is it in yet?
<seb128> didrocks, right, but you don't play adding and removing the build-depends, directory, rules target etc every time we add or drop a patch do you?
<seb128> rickspencer3, no it's not, upstream did those changes with some refactoring which makes that non trivial to backport
<rickspencer3> mmm
<seb128> it's on my list but i didn't manage to work on it
<rickspencer3> seb128, ack, ok
<didrocks> seb128: no, but for me, this time was more like "first packaging" for it and I don't think we will add a lot of patches as upstream is closed. That's why I was thinking this will be better
<seb128> didrocks, ok...
<seb128> didrocks, I tend to let the rules on all desktop packages so it's trivial to add a patch if you need one
<seb128> for quick testing, backport or anything
<seb128> it doesn't cost anything either
<seb128> otherwise you have to figure what is the include again, etc, not complicated but annoying
<didrocks> seb128: ok, will do the first time we'll add a patch there. another question, do we enable --enable-gtk-doc generally?
<seb128> no we don't
<seb128> upstream ship html files usually
<didrocks> ok, because it was on clutk, that's why I was beginning to wonder
<pitti> yay, my first gnome git commit
<chrisccoulson> yay pitti \o/
<seb128> pitti, yay!
<pitti> chrisccoulson: I fixed the gdm crash
<pitti> http://git.gnome.org/browse/gdm/commit/?id=51669cb03613b36b0b1798b1f8d2bba85b3e2a49
<seb128> pitti, did you get commit approval before commiting?
<pitti> it was a followup fix for a previously approved/committed patch
<seb128> ok good
<pitti> I sent a followup comment to the bug
<chrisccoulson> pitti - awesome, thanks!
<pitti> asking to harass me if that was a wrong workflow
<seb128> just making sure that commit right doesn't mean you can commit without asking the maintainer first there ;-)
<pitti> yeah, in general I'll keep filing bugs with patches
<pitti> hughsie asked me to commit simple fixes to gpm directly
<pitti> not sure what the gdm guys think
<mclasen> the daemon keeps an open x connection now ?
 * mclasen likes this patch less and less...
<pitti> it's just the greeter, not the continuously running daemon, is it?
<pitti> i. e. the greeter would crash, restart from teh daemon, and then it worked again (since the xkl stuff got reinitialized)
<mclasen> pitti: ok. I still don't like it :-)
<pitti> mclasen: heh, that's alright :)
<pitti> I mean, we could change it again to read it from udev
<pitti> but then the solaris/BSD guys would complain again..
<chrisccoulson> mclasen - i think anything that uses libxklavier keeps an open x connection doesn't it?
<pitti> I'm a bit lost in what is the One True Way to get the system layout
<chrisccoulson> pitti - me too
<pitti> but since gdm definitively needs X, but not udev, this seems more elegant
<seb128> ohhh
<seb128> pitti, chrisccoulson: I think that crash was the same which breaks login as a different user
<pitti> ah, good
<seb128> nice to see it fixed I had that on my list to debug for today
<seb128> it happened when selecting an user, doing esc and selecting again
<seb128> or when trying to use "others" and typing an username
<seb128> it crashed before asked for the password there
<seb128> brb reboot after dist upgrade
<seb128> re
<seb128> so guest session still crashes xorg there
<baptistemm> I just ordered a ssd disk, hope I'll have fun testing speed booting on ubuntu
<fta> kenvandine, hi, after a few days of playing with it, the indicator-application is clearly a regression feature wise compared to the old rhythmbox tray applet :(
<kenvandine> fta, what's missing?
<kenvandine> fta, please file a bug so we can fix that
<didrocks> seb128: clutk uploaded, you may have to NEW the libclutk-0.3-doc binary package
<didrocks> hey kenvandine
<kenvandine> hey didrocks
<seb128> didrocks, ok
<seb128> kenvandine, hey
 * kenvandine isn't really here... holiday :)
<fta> i used to raise/hide & play/pause with one click, have the title+cover on hover, etc.
<seb128> kenvandine, could you upstream your empathy patches, we got upstream unhappy issues again today
<didrocks> kenvandine: too late now, you spoke on the chan :p
<seb128> kenvandine, could you make sure you do upstream your work to avoid use trouble too?
<kenvandine> seb128, oh?
<seb128> use -> us
<kenvandine> seb128, which patches?
<kenvandine> the papercut ones?
<seb128> kenvandine, the ones you added some days ago
<seb128> yes
<kenvandine> yeah... i didn't get to that on friday :/
<kenvandine> i'll get them tonight or in the morning
<seb128> we should make sure to do that before uploading
<seb128> we don't want to keep annoying upstream this way
<seb128> thanks
<kenvandine> which one in particular?
<kenvandine> we did talk to them a bit about them
<seb128> not sure, cassidy freaked out by the number of patch we have
<seb128> he said the notify-osd one should be upstreamed
<seb128> as should be the papercut ones
<kenvandine> i think it is...
<seb128> you also weirdly rebased on debian apparently
<kenvandine> robert_ancell did that one agest ago and i am almost sure i saw a bz# for that at some point
<seb128> we missed quite some debian changelog entries and changes
<seb128> like no empathy-dbg in ubuntu
<kenvandine> humm... ok
<seb128> old manpages still installed etc
<seb128> somebody fixed it, I've uploaded that today
<kenvandine> humm... i might have rebased in the middle of some changes
<cassidy> if I missed an upstream bug about one of your patch please ping me about it
<seb128> anyway I don't want to bother you during an holiday day
<seb128> enjoy your afternoon ;-)
<kenvandine> cassidy, i will look into that one tomorrow
<kenvandine> the notify-osd one
<cassidy> thanks
<kenvandine> cassidy, the patch for raising the window when lauched you aren't going to take, right?
<kenvandine> cassidy, i think we agreed to have a delta there...
<cassidy> humm, refresh my memory?
<kenvandine> the papercut for what to do when you launch empathy yourself, out side of autostarting in session
<seb128> pitti, https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/492392
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 492392 in linux "[lucid, intel] After suspend, flickering screen and then blank screen." [Medium,Triaged]
<seb128> pitti, just for information
<pitti> nice, thanks
<kenvandine> cassidy, you guys alway honor the last state
<kenvandine> but we wanted it to always open, if you click on it
<kenvandine> cassidy, we discussed that early last week i think
<kenvandine> cassidy, anyway... i'll address them all tomorrow and ping you as necessary
<kenvandine> time to go play with the kids outside... live this weather 60F and sunny :)
<cassidy> oh you're right. Yeah I think that's wrong. I'm sure you'll have people complaining because they always start and use Empathy hidden
<kenvandine> s/live/love
<kenvandine> cassidy, yeah... we'll look at feedback from that
<seb128> have fun kenvandine
<seb128> cassidy, those who consider it a system service usually start it with the session rather
<cassidy> yeah but, iiirc, with this patch it will be displayed when starting
<seb128> it should not
<seb128> the intend of the change is to display only when started manually not when in the session
<cassidy> rly? How do you check that?
<chrisccoulson> cassidy - checking for DESKTOP_STARTUP_ID in the environment
<chrisccoulson> (which is set by gnome-session)
<chrisccoulson> nautilus uses a similar method for woking out if it was autostarted
<cassidy> interesting. I didn't know that. Thanks. I could be convinced to merge this patch but I'd like to get user feedback first
<mclasen> chrisccoulson: gtk unsets that variable early on...
<chrisccoulson> mclasen - thanks, i didn't realise that
<chrisccoulson> i don't know how early kenvandine's patch checks it though
<seb128> mclasen, did you notice issues similar to https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=607322 with gtk 2.19 too?
<ubottu> Gnome bug 607322 in GtkFileChooser "Double-click doesn't work if the item is selected in gtkFileChooser" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<mclasen> seb128: no, but  I try not to pay too much attention to the file chooser anyway...
<seb128> mclasen, it seems to not be specific to it, gtg has a similar issues on tasks
<seb128> could be a gtklistview issue?
<mvo> I saw it in software-center too, in the central listview
<seb128> mclasen, it happens in the gtk-demo left pane too...
<mclasen> seb128: talk to kris ? he did some changes to treeview event handling before xmas
<seb128> mclasen, ok thanks
<seb128> I was pointing it because I'm not sure how you milestone bugs
<seb128> but that one should perhaps be on 2.20 list
<hyperair> chrisccoulson: hurry up and get g-p-m uploaded to lucid already so i can do a sru for karmic =p (it's a rather high-impact issue with many users complaining)
<seb128> you don't need to have the change to lucid to sru karmic
<kklimonda> chrisccoulson, and when you are doing that get a new transmission - looks like no one touched it when I was away ;)
<chrisccoulson> hyperair - i'm going to do g-p-m tonight
<hyperair> chrisccoulson: yay.
<chrisccoulson> sorry, i ran out of time at 4am this morning when i finished doing g-s-d ;)
<hyperair> ah no problem. =p
<chrisccoulson> i need at least 3 hours of sleep before i get up for work ;)
<chrisccoulson> lol
<chrisccoulson> anyway, home time!
<chrisccoulson> bbl
<seb128> pitti, confirmed, gdm crash fixed, good work!
<Ng> kenvandine: fyi, xchat indicator appears to work very well, nice work :D
<Ng> evolution less so, but I've not looked at why
<chrisccoulson> awesome, new ISP tonight :)
<chrisccoulson> lets hope my connection is a bit more reliable now
<pitti> good night everyone
<milanbv> kees: ping?
<chrisccoulson> hey kklimonda - do you have a transmission upload ready as well then?
<baptistemm> pitti, http://www.piware.de/workitems/desktop/lucid/versions.html returns a 404
<seb128> re
<chrisccoulson> hey seb128
<seb128> hello chrisccoulson
<chrisccoulson> how are you?
<seb128> did you have a good day?
<chrisccoulson> it wasn't too bad, but it felt like quite a long day
<chrisccoulson> how was your day?
<fagan> Is the nvidia and X bug fixed in lucid yet?
<seb128> chrisccoulson, busy but good
<seb128> busy in a productive way ;-)
<chrisccoulson> busy and productive is good :)
<seb128> yes ;-)
<fagan> seb128: is this right? http://twitpic.com/ypdgl
<fagan> The power management stuff is on the inside
<fagan> and the messenger stuff on the outside
<chrisccoulson> fagan - there's already a bug for that
<fagan> Ah ok
<seb128> tedg, ^
<fagan> Actually I thouth it was ok there
<tedg> Yes, it doesn't do ordering yet.
<fagan> *thought
<tedg> The order is based on when they're written to your disk right now.
<tedg> :)
<chrisccoulson> tedg - that's robust ;)
<tedg> chrisccoulson: We call it an "advanced personalization feature" ;)
<chrisccoulson> heh, at least its consistent once the files are written
<fagan> Oh and anything I should be looking out for when im upgrade testing?
<fagan> Im going to do it in 15 minutes
<fagan> (From hardy to lucid)
<geser> tedg: so when I touch the modules in the right order I can change the ordering inside the applet?
<tedg> geser: I think you'd have to move them, as it'd be how the directory inode is written.
<chrisccoulson> hey robert_ancell
<robert_ancell> chrisccoulson, hey
<chrisccoulson> how are you?
<seb128> hey robert_ancell
<robert_ancell> chrisccoulson, good. at LCA2010 hearing about LP translations
<seb128> robert_ancell, do you need lpi sponsoring?
<robert_ancell> seb128, hey
<seb128> I've noticed the reject email you got
<robert_ancell> seb128, yes or added to the ubuntu-desktop list
<seb128> I don't know how those upload rights are handled
<seb128> and I don't think I can change those
<seb128> but I do the upload for you, where is it?
<robert_ancell> seb128, ok, I'll push it to bzr and then come back to you
<seb128> you should ping pitti or cjwatson abou tit
<seb128> about it
<robert_ancell> I've pinged pitti
<seb128> robert_ancell, ok, feel free to move the bzr to ubuntu-desktop if you want
<seb128> I think it's in a team you are not member of right now
<robert_ancell> seb128, yup, mvo said it would be ok to do
<robert_ancell> yeah it's core-dev
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - basically, we can upload to anything in the ubuntu-desktop package set, which seems to only be packages that are used in ubuntu, and none of the derivatives
<chrisccoulson> there seems to be a lot that we can't upload
<seb128> I see you already talked to other guys ;-)
<seb128> did you send an email I was Cced on
<seb128> ?
<robert_ancell> I must have
<seb128> just checking you don't finish in my spam filter for some reason
<seb128> since I already dropped an email from you some days ago
<seb128> I will need to check that
<robert_ancell> seb128,  hehe, I put you on a vent about how crap gdm was too
<seb128> I replied to that today ;-)
<robert_ancell> we have typically flaky conference internet access
<seb128> hehe
<seb128> how is the conference so far btw?
<seb128> chrisccoulson, do you know how,where the set are defined?
<seb128> chrisccoulson, I guess desktop is mostly GNOME desktop specific components?
<seb128> ie nautilus, gnome-panel, gnome-session
<robert_ancell> seb128, good, there seems less stuff today for me but yesterday had some good talks.  Tomorrow the mini-confs end and LCA starts proper
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - i'm not too sure. i only know how to check what packages are in the set (edit_acl.py -P ubuntu-desktop -S lucid query)
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - gnome-panel, gnome-session, g-s-d, gnome-control-center etc all belong to either "desktop-core" or "core", which we can't upload too
<seb128> hum
<seb128> that sucks
<chrisccoulson> it does a little
<seb128> well it's still a good start
<chrisccoulson> perhaps i should consider applying for core-dev someday ;)
<chrisccoulson> yeah, we can still upload quite a few components
<seb128> you should yes ;-)
<seb128> bah
<seb128> somebody reopened a version update from warty time
<robert_ancell> seb128, ok, please release from lp:launchpad-integration
<seb128> to request the same source to be updated in lucid
<seb128> robert_ancell, using upstream bzr?
<robert_ancell> seb128, we are upstream!
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - the packagesets seem to be in a state of flux somewhat. eg, i've just noticed that g-s-t, liboobs and system-tools-backends all appear in ubuntu-desktop now, and they didn't a couple of weeks ago
<robert_ancell> lp:launchpad-integration points to lp:~ubuntu-desktop/launchpad-integration/ubuntu
<chrisccoulson> i had to have them sponsored a couple of weeks back
<seb128> robert_ancell, oh ok
<seb128> chrisccoulson, weird
<robert_ancell> seb128, I checked with the original author and mvo and they're ok with it
<seb128> robert_ancell, original author being jamesh right?
<seb128> robert_ancell, it makes sense anyway
<robert_ancell> yup
<seb128> hum
<robert_ancell> hum? I dropped out there
<seb128> robert_ancell, did you test build that?
<seb128> robert_ancell,
<seb128> checking for GTK_SHARP... configure: error: Package requirements (gtk-sharp-2.0 >= 2.12) were not met:
<seb128> No package 'gtk-sharp-2.0' found
<seb128>  
<seb128> you need libgtk2.0-cil-dev I guess
<seb128> I will fix that before uploading
<robert_ancell> hmm indeed.  I swear it was compiling here...
<robert_ancell> huats, hi
<seb128> robert_ancell, you probably have libgtk2.0-cil-dev installed ;-)
<seb128> dch -r
<robert_ancell> ah
<seb128> ups
<seb128> robert_ancell, why did you change the setpackagename btw?
<seb128> just curious
<seb128> to do a free and strdup again
<seb128> rather than using a static
<robert_ancell> seb128, It assumes the memory is not going to be freed - in CLI the string value does not remain after the call and the pointer becomes invalid
<robert_ancell> it's a very dangerous assumption...
<seb128> ok
<seb128> I was just surprised to see it in the same commit ;-)
<seb128> I guess you do chunck of work locally until getting things working rather than small changes ;-)
<seb128> good, it builds now
<robert_ancell> yeah, I was going to comment on why I did that but I got lazy
<seb128> I will fix bug # 477685 too while I'm on it
<robert_ancell> cool, gtg (->lunch)
<seb128> robert_ancell, enjoy
<kklimonda> chrisccoulson, ping?
<chrisccoulson> kklimonda, pong
<kklimonda> chrisccoulson, can you upload new transmission? branch linked to bug 496503
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 496503 in transmission "Update transmission to 1.80b5" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/496503
<chrisccoulson> kklimonda, i'll take a look at it later this evening if i get the change. i'm just doing some work on gnome-power-manager at the moment
<kklimonda> k
#ubuntu-desktop 2010-01-19
<seiflotfy> kenvandine, therE?
<chrisccoulson> hyperair - are you still there?
<vish> itorrey: i'd suggest you ask david for the color scheme and stuff.. ;)  you'd always have people complaining of too brown , too orange :)
<itorrey> Thanks Vish. Should I reassign the ticket to david?
<vish> itorrey: no need to re-assign , but rather take directions from the design team [David is a part of that] rather from every user who complains ;)
<vish> itorrey: you can ping him when he is around
<vish> or mail him
<itorrey> Sounds good. Thanks vish
<vish> np..
<didrocks> good morning
<pitti> Good morning
 * bryyce waves
<pitti> robert_ancell: hey
<robert_ancell> pitti, hey
<robert_ancell> bryyce, didrocks: hey too
<pitti> robert_ancell: lp-i> I suppose it's used in xubuntu and other derivatives, too, so it went into the general core set
<didrocks> hey robert_ancell and pitti :)
<didrocks> morning bryyce
<pitti> I think this requires discussion with cjwatson first, whether these can be changed at all (I don't think it's that easy; it would break the separation between derivatives)
<robert_ancell> pitti, right
<pitti> bonjour didrocks
<robert_ancell> red tape :)
<pitti> robert_ancell: need some sponsoring?
<robert_ancell> pitti, no, seb128 did it earlier today
<robert_ancell> thanks though
<bryyce> heya robert_ancell and didrocks, hope you had a good weekend
<robert_ancell> bryyce, was travelling so short weekend, but I have a public holiday on this weekend so will be better :)
<didrocks> bryyce: nice and restful, thanks :)
<didrocks> hum, I don't understand why I have one hour of delay between my google calendar and evolution. Something with timezone surely, but… (the google calendar web interface have the right time in my timezone, not evolution)
<didrocks> oh ok, importing between calendar doesn't take into account timezones :}
<didrocks> and as my timezone on google calendar wasn't set…
<baptistemm> hello
<didrocks> salut baptistemm
<baptistemm> salut didrocks
<pitti> bonjour baptistemm
<pitti> baptistemm: I fixed versions.html, sorry for that
<baptistemm> salut pitti
<fagan> pitti: apport doesnt seem to be working for me in lucid
<pitti> --verbose ?
 * fagan give it a go
<pitti> fagan: I meant, what is not working?
<fagan> pitti: It was just missing simplejson
<fagan> Im testing a machine upgraded from hardy
<fagan> So there is some strange things going on
<pitti> Package: python-launchpadlib
<pitti> Depends: python-simplejson | python (>= 2.6)
<pitti> hmm
<pitti> perhaps that's wrong?
<pitti> python 2.6 does come with a json module
<pitti> but it's named differently
<fagan> Well it works now
<fagan> So it must be something with the python version jump that lost a couple of modules
<mvo> fagan: it worked after you installed a python package? it might be a issue with the python tool we have :/ do you hvae the full logs?
<fagan> Yep what logs do you want mvo
<mvo> fagan: the stuff in /var/log/dist-upgrade/* should give a clue and probably /var/log/apt/term.log
<mvo> and maybe /var/log/apt/history.log
<fagan> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/358920/
<fagan> Theres a lot of not installed
<fagan> Thats the apt log for the update
<mvo> what was the error when apport wouldn't run? the exact error message?
<fagan> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/358922/
<fagan> mvo: it should be in here
 * mvo looks
<fagan> Oh it wasnt
<fagan> Damn
<fagan> Give me a sec to report some bugs
<seb128_> hey there
<fagan> hey seb128_
<didrocks> salut seb128_
<seb128_> hi fagan
<seb128_> hey didrocks
<seb128_> I need to debug g-s-d one day
<seb128_> it keeps crashing when switching screens between docks and non docked
<fagan> mvo: oh and I reported a bug against the software center too https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/software-center/+bug/509518
<ubottu> Error: This bug is private
<fagan> whoops I changed it to public
<didrocks> seb128_: btw, bug #509249 when you have some time :)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 509249 in cdbs "make list-missing file part more remarkable in utils.mk" [Undecided,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/509249
<seb128_> thanks
<seb128_> hey chrisccoulson
<seb128_> so pitti is quicker to fix bugs than me to report them again ;-)
<seb128_> pitti, thanks for bringing back the versions.html
<chrisccoulson> hey seb128
<chrisccoulson> how are you?
<seb128_> a bit tired but good
<seb128_> you?
<mvo> fagan: thanks, I have a look
<mvo> hey seb128_
<seb128_> did rocking job on g-p-m I see ;-)
<seb128_> hey mvo, how are you?
<chrisccoulson> seb128_ - yeah, i'm good thanks. a little less tired today :)
<mvo> seb128_: good! unhappy about the treeview, but otherwise great
<vish> mvo: hi... is the cause for Bug #50837 know? rather is it easy to fix? [/me wants to invalidate papercut task ;) ]
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 50837 in synaptic ""Mark All Upgrades" removes all previous markings" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/50837
<mvo> fagan: thanks, did that happen during the upgrade? or when it was finished?
<vish> known*
<fagan> mvo: when its finished
<fagan> I have it now
<mvo> vish: not very hard, not very easy
<chrisccoulson> do the brightness notifications still work properly for everybody with the g-p-m update? that's something i can't test unfortunately
<vish> hmm.. ;)
<mvo> fagan: oh, then please leave the system in that state
<fagan> pitti: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/hal/+bug/509524
<ubottu> Error: This bug is private
<mvo> fagan: what is ls /var/cache/software-center showing?
<fagan> xapian
<chrisccoulson> seb128_ - would you object if i added NoDisplay to the gnome-screensaver desktop file, so that it doesn't appear in the session capplet?
<mvo> fagan: and under that subdir?
<seb128_> mvo, what do you blame gtk for today? being complicated to use? having limitation?
<chrisccoulson> i keep coming across issues like bug 509411
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 509411 in gnome-screensaver "lock doesn't lock" [Low,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/509411
<seb128_> chrisccoulson, yes!
<chrisccoulson> seb128_ - thanks
<seb128_> you're welcome ;-)
<seb128_> chrisccoulson, joke aside, the autostart one?
<mvo> fagan: I think you need to mail me the full logs, searching in a pastebin is a bit cumbersome :) please tar czvf logs.tar.gz /var/log/dist-upgrade/* /var/log/apt/ ?
<chrisccoulson> seb128_ - yeah, the autostart one
<mvo> seb128_: I'm unhappy that its slow when not in fixed_height mode, the design team wants rows to grows dynamcially
<seb128_> chrisccoulson, seems to make sense to me
<mvo> seb128_: we have that now, it looks great, but it makes everything sluggish
<chrisccoulson> cool :)
<seb128_> mvo, :-(
<mvo> seb128_: mind you, its *much* better than it used to be :)
<fagan> mvo: What address do you want me to send them to?
<seb128_> lol
<seb128_> that's something I guess
<mvo> but still, i need a "almost_fixed_height"
<mvo> mode
<mvo> fagan: mvo (at) ubuntu.com is fine
<mvo> fagan: many thanks!
<fagan> Cool
<mvo> fagan: and the output of ls "/var/cache/software-center/xapian" too please - but then I should have most of what I need
<mvo> (i hope :)
<mvo> seb128_: you don't happen to have good connections to a treeview hacker that can give me that mode ;) ?
<seb128_> mvo, I'm sorry but no
<fagan> mvo: nothing in there
 * fagan suspects thats the problem
<seb128_> mvo, I managed to get the triple click bug fixed though
<seb128_> mvo, by Ccing the right people to the bug ;-)
<mvo> fagan: yeah
<mvo> seb128_: sweet
 * mvo hugs seb128_
<mvo> seb128_: who fixed it?
<seb128_> mvo, but those guys are too busy to work on non bug fixes right now I expect
<seb128_> mvo, kris
<seb128_> he would be the right guy for what you need too
<seb128_> but I think he's too busy and that's probably not a priority to work on
<mvo> seb128_: yeah, I guess - I will have a look at the code and maybe I get a idea what could be done
<fagan> mvo: its fixed if you "sudo software-center"
<fagan> So fine now
 * bigon whisper sothing to seb128 about empathy beiing stuck in the new queu
<Zdra> bigon, why is empathy still going to new queue? we don't export libs anymore...
<didrocks> pitti: I think you forgot to push the last commit of your gdm branch (it's still UNRELEASED)
 * fagan restarts to see if xorg is fixed by the update 
<seb128_> Zdra, he added a -dbg binary
<seb128_> bigon, newed
<pitti> didrocks: sorry, pushed
<Zdra> seb128_, ah ok :)
<pitti> hey seb128_
<seb128_> hey pitti
<didrocks> pitti: thanks :)
<fagan> #ubuntu-x==epic win
<fagan> mvo: no xorg error when I boot now :)
<mvo> that is something
<mvo> :)
<bigon> Zdra: you highlight on empathy? :p
<Zdra> bigon, yep
<didrocks> bbl, trying my gdm-set-default-session without gdm running
<seb128_> didrocks, good luck
<didrocks> seems it didn't crash badely :)
<fagan> seb128_: is the rgba stuff still coming for lucid?
<huats> plop
<huats> hello everyone !
<didrocks> salut huats
<huats> hello didrocks :)
<bad_fagan> pitti: You take care of hal right
<pitti> bad_fagan: I'm working hard to kill it for good, yes :)
<bad_fagan> pitti: I got this on a hardy to lucid upgrade https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/hal/+bug/509524
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 509524 in hal "hald-probe-input crashed with SIGSEGV in posix_memalign()" [Medium,New]
 * bad_fagan is fagan but in college 
<pitti> bad_fagan: dupe of bug 500723
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 500723 in hal "hald-probe-input assert failure: *** glibc detected *** /usr/lib/hal/hald-probe-input: munmap_chunk(): invalid pointer: 0x080492f9 ***" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/500723
<bad_fagan> Ah
<pitti> it's on my TODO list
 * bad_fagan logs off before his lecturer comes around :)
<seb128> re
<seb128> ok, xorg keeps crashing on guest session
<seb128> enough playing with that for today
<seb128> didrocks, just curious, does you gdm change fix any open bug or known crasher?
<bigon> seb128: thx for the newing, if you still have some time could you have a look at https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/farsight2/+bug/508182?
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 508182 in farsight2 "Please merge farsight2 (0.0.17-2) from debian unstable" [Wishlist,New]
<seb128> I've other things I want to get done now but maybe mvo or pitti can sponsor this one?
<pitti> can do
<seb128> I will have a look later otherwise
<seb128> pitti, thanks
<didrocks> seb128: no, just cleaning before submitting upstream (gtype can't normally be casted to gobject)
<bigon> I've tried to contact cjwatson about my upload rights but got no answer :(
<mvo> looks like I was too late :/
<seb128> pitti, http://people.canonical.com/~seb128/versions.html
<pitti> ooh
<seb128> the new box running hardy works again
<pitti> so you got it working on dapper?
<seb128> no, they moved people to a new box
<pitti> Linux rookery 2.6.15.7
<pitti> oh, they did?
<seb128> read your emails ;-)
<pitti> lillypilly, nice
<mvo> seb128: nice page :)
<seb128> mvo, thanks ;-) not new, we use that for updates for a while
<mvo> seb128: I have seen it before, but its still nice
<pitti> seb128: ok, so I can retire my gnome-versions installation on my server?
<seb128> mvo, you will notice g-t is ready for sponsoring
<seb128> mvo, if you want to do one sponsoring upload ;-)
<pitti> baptistemm: ^ so I'll remove my versions.html for good now :)
<seb128> pitti, yes, thank you for providing us service for the time during!
<pitti> my pleasure
<baptistemm> pitti, so I will stop complaining it's broken every 2 days :)
<pitti> seb128: hm, seems i missed that mail somehow; don't see it
* seb128 changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Welcome to #ubuntu-desktop - home of the Desktop team - http://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-desktop/ | If you want to help out, check out https://launchpad.net/~desktop-bugs/+bugs?field.milestone%3Alist=21439 or http://people.canonical.com/~seb128/versions.html | For support please join #ubuntu
<mvo> seb128: will do
<milanbv> kees: here?
<seb128> baptistemm, to be fair to pitti it worked fine all this time, we just got 2 recent glitches
<pitti> well, the "glitch" was me rm -r'ing workitems/desktop/lucid
<pitti> since the WI tracker moved to the DC, and I forgot about versions.html
<seb128> yeah, I'm not sure why it was in workitems dir
<pitti> it seemed to fit
<mvo> seb128: so ... about the treeview - I got something here that makes it fast for me and still able to grow individual rows
<seb128> mvo, without breaking the rest of the world? ;-)
<mvo> *well*
<seb128> lol
<mvo> works here on my box since ~5min, is that enough? but serisouly, what needs to be done to get it in? I'm not sure upstream will be supportive given that fixed_height is normally about fixed_height
<seb128> mvo, well if you recommend to change upstream sementic, no way
<seb128> we don't want gtk behaving differently on ubuntu
<mvo> seb128: it will not break any semantics, just bend the rules. but I will have a further look into how it could be done in a way that upstream may accept
<seb128> could you explain what it changes exactly?
<seb128> in any case opening an upstream bug to start discussion is always a good idea
<seb128> they might have valid point
<seb128> or good suggestions to do what you want
<seb128> or agree with the change who knows
<seb128> let's try ;-)
<mvo> seb128: it assumes all rows are equal (just like before). but on row-changed signal, it checks the size of the changed row (even in fixed_height mode) and updates the visible area
<seb128> should that be slower?
<seb128> shouldn't
<mvo> yes, but the cost is marginal
<mvo> because instead of querying "get_size()" for each row, its done once + re-validation of the handful of visible rows
<mvo> I measured it and it was really really little AFAICS
<seb128> I'm not strongly opposed to it
<seb128> but I would like to see upstream discussion happening before
<mvo> ok, I will try to bring it up upstream first and see what they say
<seb128> just to be good citizens
<seb128> and because they know their code and might have good points to make too
<seb128> thanks
<mvo> maybe we can come up with a "almost_fixed_height" mode or "curor_row_now_fixed_height"
<seb128> what user visible issue are you trying to solve?
<mvo> that would be my alternative suggestion, thread everything fixed height, the only exception is the seclted or cursor row
<mvo> seb128: software-center should grow support for dynamically expanding the cursor row with additional "info" and "install" buttons
<mvo> seb128: this is done now, but it makes stuff slow, its not too bad, but unneeded, e.g. the pathbar code is no longer smooth etc
<seb128> mvo, I see
<baptistemm> seb128, it was only a joke
<seb128> ;-)
<fagan> seb128: Can we change the default laptop lid closing behavour for lucid?
<fagan> Please :)
<seb128> to be what?
<fagan> back screen
<fagan> At the moment it suspends
<seb128> no
<seb128> right
<seb128> it's the less destructive way
<seb128> some people apparently close the lid and put their laptop in their bag or something
<seb128> and get very angry when they notice it didn't suspend and got not smooth moves with disks in use
<fagan> Ah I suppose thats ok then
<fagan> I completely forget about the default behavour and I close the lid a lot and forget to change the setting
<fagan> Ah ill just have to remember
<didrocks> seb128: I do that, and I think upstream default is great :)
<fagan> didrocks: Oh I keep forgetting to do the docs for quickly, ill try get it done this weekend
<didrocks> fagan: perfect, thanks. You can look at the WI tracker, there should be some for you :)
<fagan> didrocks: WI tracker?
 * fagan is bad with lingo
<didrocks> fagan: work item
<fagan> Ah
<fagan> Oh yay on there :)
 * fagan was looking at something else 
<chrisccoulson> pitti - shall we change the gnome-screensaver lock-on-idle policy to the upstream default this cycle? (i think we mentioned it a couple of months back)
<pitti> chrisccoulson: like, making locking on timeout and suspend consistent and on?
<pitti> I'm all for this; seb128, WDYT?
<chrisccoulson> pitti - yeah. i was just thinking of setting the default so that it locks when the screensaver activates (which is the upstream default)
<chrisccoulson> it already locks on suspend etc
<seb128> re
<seb128> I was lunching
<seb128> chrisccoulson, pitti: the change would be from what to what exactly...?
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - currently, we change the upstream defaults to not lock the screen when the screensaver activates
<seb128> rational?
<seb128> ie why did we do that?
<chrisccoulson> but i was suggesting to use the upstream default, where the screen locks when the screensaver activates
<chrisccoulson> i'm not sure why we made the change in the first place
<chrisccoulson> pitti - any ideas?
<pitti> no idea, it's been like that for ages
<pitti> apparently someone didn't like it, or so
<seb128> I've no strong opinion either way
<chrisccoulson> with the recent grumblings from users about keyring access and being able to view keyring passwords in plaintext, i think we should be locking the screen by default
<seb128> I like the current behaviour, but it might make sense to lock boxes when people walk away for a while
<seb128> but I tend to be around and move the mouse to get screen back when the screensaver kick ine
<seb128> in
<seb128> which is probably not a common usecase ;-)
<seb128> I'm fine going with upstream default
<pitti> it's the "home desktop computer" use case
<pitti> but then that's the same issue with suspend/resume
<pitti> that's why I'm for consistency
<seb128> right
<chrisccoulson> yeah, i don't mind either way. personally, i turn locking on normally. but then, i lock the screen when i walk away even if there's nobody else around
<chrisccoulson> perhaps i'm just paranoid ;)
<seb128> well I do lock the screen when I want it locked
<seb128> otherwise I want to be able to move the mouse to see if somebody talked to me there
<seb128> but again we will never match all usecases that's why that's a config option you can set ;-)
<seb128> let's default to upstream and consistency
<seb128> and see what user feedback is
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - ok, i'll do that tonight then, along with the change to the desktop file too
<seb128> thanks
<seb128> that will be a rebuild with the new libxklavier too ;-)
<seb128> do you have any g-c-c change pending btw?
<seb128> I will fix the typo I think and upload
<seb128> so we get it rebuild with the new soname too
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - i haven't got any g-c-c updates
<seb128> pitti, btw any clue how to figure what triggers hal on a box?
<seb128> chrisccoulson, ok
<seb128> pitti, on my laptop all the hal binary start on boot
<seb128> and the device input thing crash every time
<seb128> binaries
<seb128> rather ;-)
<pitti> seb128: please check if it starts before or at gdm, or only at session start
<pitti> if it's the latter, then I suspect your graphics card doesn't have xrandr brightness support
<chrisccoulson> heh, i hope my g-p-m update didn't make it do that ;)
<seb128> pitti, between xorg and gdm on the chart
<seb128> chrisccoulson, no, it's doing that for weeks
<chrisccoulson> btw, did anyone test their brightness keys with the new g-p-m? (ie, do the notifications still work ok). I don't have any hardware to test those
<pitti> seb128: weird, I thought I fixed gdm last week
<pitti> chrisccoulson: WFM
<chrisccoulson> pitti - cool, thanks :)
<pitti> chrisccoulson: oops, sorry, didn't test with 2.29.1 yet
<pitti> will do later
<seb128> pitti, let me reboot with today's updates
<pitti> seb128: g-p-m is running in the gdm session, doesn't it? So I figure that triggers it
<seb128> re
<seb128> pitti, http://people.canonical.com/~seb128/bootchart/seb128-laptop-lucid-20100119-6.png
<seb128> see before gdm
<seb128> I might have some old config in etc or something not sure
<fagan> seb128:  how do you generate a bootchart like that?
<seb128> fagan, install bootchart and pybootchartgui
<seb128> and look in /var/log/bootchart
<fagan> Cool
<seb128> it stores those images for each boot
<seb128> I'm wondering why vino is using full cpu for 3 seconds for there
<seb128> chrisccoulson, gpm notify-osd works fine on my mini config
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - thanks for testing
<seb128> np
<seb128> chrisccoulson, it's slighty buggy in fact
<seb128> it doesn't do the overshoot effect now
<fagan> seb128: is the transparent windows gtk improvements fixed yet for lucid?
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - thanks, i'll take a look at that
<seb128> fagan, no, delay to next cycle
<seb128> delayed
<fagan> Awh
 * fagan really wanted it :/
<fagan> I suppose you should intoduce something that big into an LTS
<pitti> seb128: g-p-m is running in the gdm session, doesn't it? So I figure that triggers it
<seb128> pitti, it does
<pitti> seb128: try this:
<pitti> sudo killall hald
<seb128> pitti, but didn't you fix that?
<pitti> killall gnome-power-manager
<pitti> gnome-power-manager
<pitti> does that start hal?
<pitti> if so, check --verbose
<pitti> it should say that no xrandr hardware is available, and fall back to hal
<seb128> $ gnome-power-manager
<seb128> ** (gnome-power-manager:3185): WARNING **: Either HAL or DBUS are not working!
<seb128> ** (gnome-power-manager:3185): WARNING **: proxy failed
<seb128> etc
<seb128> yes it does
<pitti> yes, that's normal
<pitti> but it shoudl still work
<pitti> seb128: ok, then it's working as intended
<seb128> well all hal is started
<pitti> seb128: I'll work on the input failure next; just need to go to the supermarket and for a haircut
<seb128> oh? is hal started because of the backlight?
<pitti> correct
<seb128> ok good
<seb128> let me know if you need details on the input issue later
<pitti> same issue on my notebook
<pitti> the netbook can do xrandr and doesn't start hal
<seb128> right, same here
<pitti> seb128: I can perfectly reproduce the input crash
<pitti> just need to sit down and debug it
<pitti> I'm a bit tight on time today, though
<seb128> ok
<seb128> have fun shopping and getting hairs cut ;-)
<pitti> need to look a bit after my grandfather, and two meetings, too *sigh*
<seb128> ok, good luck
<seb128> I will not stop your longer to get going ;-)
<pitti_> pitti: test
<pitti> pitti_: pong
<pitti> (sorry for the noise)
 * hyperair is envious of seb128's bootchart.
<hyperair> why do all the bootcharts i look at seem faster than the ones from my system?
<seb128> it's slow...
 * hyperair sighs
<hyperair> hey that's 45s
<hyperair> mine's 90s!
<seb128> the mini is to desktop is 18 seconds
<hyperair> and still not done.
<hyperair> T_T that's so damn fast.
<hyperair> my login is particularly long for some reason
<hyperair> in particular, gnome-panel seems to like to chew my disk.
<seb128> how slow is your disk?
<seb128> you might want to try to clean gtk bookmarks, recently used, thumbnails
<seb128> and see what difference it makes
<milanbv> chrisccoulson, seb128: I'm not sure locking the screen when screensaver is triggered is a good idea
<milanbv> what e.g. if you leave your computer open for friends to use it (choosing music...)
<chrisccoulson> milanbv - the guest account helps there if you want to leave it unlocked for friends to use (the screensaver is disabled there)
<milanbv> hm, is that a realistic case
<chrisccoulson> and rhythmbox inhibits the screensaver when playing music etc
<chrisccoulson> also, totem inhibits it too
<milanbv> I mean: I'm using deezer.com to play music, and want my friends to be able to change it
<milanbv> I know, that's lousy because it's the only case that doesn't inhibit
<chrisccoulson> well, that case wouldn't work as well. but then, you could just change the preference to not lock anyway
<milanbv> but the point is, people don't like their system to ask for password all the time
<chrisccoulson> the upstream default is to lock the screen when the screensaver activates
<milanbv> I'd rather users keep their screensaver activating very quickly, and not lock the screen
<milanbv> e.g. my ss timeout is about 2 min - which would make typing the password everytime boring
<chrisccoulson> it's one of those cases where it is impossible to please everybody
<milanbv> is there a precise rationale upstream to lock the screen automatically? security?
 * hyperair prefers the screen locked automatically.
<chrisccoulson> i assume it's for security
<milanbv> why? :-)
<hyperair> security
<hyperair> i do go walking away from my computer sometimes without locking, and i'd like it to lock itself if i don't come back fast enough.
<milanbv> I'm all for security, but most people I know lough at passwords
<hyperair> lough?
<milanbv> so they use weak password (birth date), and give them to everybody
<milanbv> *laugh
<hyperair> ah
<hyperair> some do that
<hyperair> i don't
<chrisccoulson> milanbv - there was a lot of fuss recently from users over the ability to view plaintext passwords in seahorse once the keyring is unlocked, and one of the common complaints was that people could view your passwords if you walked away from your machine for a while
<milanbv> ah, I see
<chrisccoulson> having the screen locked automatically is good security practise
<hyperair> milanbv: even if you do tell everybody your password, it'd be to people you know, right?
<chrisccoulson> but users can still change the preference if they don't like it
<hyperair> milanbv: you're not going to announce to random strangers your password.
<milanbv> but ideally, we'd need a different (longer) delay then
<chrisccoulson> the default delay is currently 10 minutes
<milanbv> blanking screen to save power should occur in 2min
<hyperair> that's fine imo
<hyperair> blanking screen != activating screensaver.
<hyperair> screensavers take up more power, if anything.
<milanbv> yeah, that's what I was wondering
<milanbv> OK, so we have blanking in 2 or 5 min, and locking in 10min?
<milanbv> with this, I'd be fine
<chrisccoulson> yeah, gnome-power-manager throttles the screensaver when you're on battery power for that reason
<chrisccoulson> blanking time shorter than locking time is not possible with the current architecture
<hyperair> chrisccoulson: throttle how? i saw some code regarding it while poking around, but i didn't really understand what it did.
<chrisccoulson> hyperair - it should disable animated screensavers
<chrisccoulson> so you just get a blank screensaver on battery
<milanbv> so do we have one timeout setting, or two? and what are they?
<hyperair> chrisccoulson: ah i see. i disabled them anyway, so i never noticed.
<hyperair> milanbv: two timeouts. one in gnome-screensaver for locking/screensaver, and one in gpm for lowering the backlight slightly
<milanbv> OK
<hyperair> imo the one in gpm could perhaps be extended to completely turning off the backlight.
<hyperair> oh wait
<milanbv> I think we would need 3 of them :-p
<hyperair> there's one
<hyperair> "Put display to sleep after _______" in gnome-power-manager
<hyperair> isn't that the one you're looking for?
<chrisccoulson> milanbv - gnome-screensaver activates when the session goes idle (indicated from gnome-session)
<chrisccoulson> gnome-power-manager blanks the screen some period after it goes idle
<milanbv> yeah, is it possible (or is it the case now) to put something like gpm in 2 min, ss in 10 min?
<milanbv> so that the sreen is blank quickly, and the lock only occurs after a longer period?
<hyperair> chrisccoulson: speaking of screensaver, i've noticed a lot of screensaver unpleasantries in karmic. stuff like it activating while i'm playing a video. i wouldn't have minded as much if it'd notice me shaking my mouse furiously while it was fading, but it'd take its time to fade before i can deactivate it
<chrisccoulson> hyperair - there's been a few issues, but most of them should be fixed now
<chrisccoulson> what media player do you use?
<hyperair> chrisccoulson: the thing is, they're not.
<hyperair> chrisccoulson: mplayer/gmplayer.
<hyperair> i've amended my mplayer config to --poke gnome-screensaver-command
<hyperair> but gmplayer doesn't have a heartbeat cmd
<chrisccoulson> hyperair - mplayer doesn't support inhibiting gnome-screensaver
<hyperair> chrisccoulson: mplayer warps the mouse pointer or something in an effort to make the screensaver think the mouse moves around.
<chrisccoulson> and gnome-screensaver-command --poke is broken in karmic
<hyperair> is --poke broken? i thought i saw a changelog entry abotu it being fixed
<hyperair> anyway i don't notice any issue while using mplayer now
<chrisccoulson> hyperair - yeah, i rolled back the patch though, as it caused another issue
<hyperair> but gmplayer still has issues
<hyperair> ugh
<hyperair> what issue?
<chrisccoulson> randomly popping up menus in openoffice
<hyperair> huh?!
<hyperair> oh god
<hyperair> a keypress huh
<chrisccoulson> the change to gnome-screensaver copied some code from elsewhere to simulate fake keypresses with xtest
<hyperair> shouldn't gnome-screensaver-command use a dbus interface?!
<hyperair> good god.
<hyperair> this is really stupid.
<chrisccoulson> hyperair - it does, but gnome-screensaver needs to reset the IDLETIME counter on the server somehow
<hyperair> chrisccoulson: and why can't it?
<chrisccoulson> gnome-screensaver does no timing itself (there are no counters to reset there)
<chrisccoulson> IDLETIME is reset by user activity
<hyperair> i see.
<chrisccoulson> there is another way that is supposed to work, but is currently broken in karmic and lucid due to a xorg bug
<hyperair> ah hell
<chrisccoulson> there's no nice way of doing it at the moment, which is why i rolled back the original patch
<hyperair> can't we just have it in place for those who don't have broken xorgs?
<chrisccoulson> we all have broken xorgs though ;)
<hyperair> i don't.
<chrisccoulson> there's no acceptable patch to fix the xorg issue yet
<hyperair> i use xorg-edgers.
<hyperair> the PPA, that is
<chrisccoulson> hyperair: that's broken too
<hyperair> oh hell >_>
<hyperair> so what's this way that's broken in Xorg?
<hyperair> XResetScreenSaver?
<chrisccoulson> yeah, that's broken
<chrisccoulson> it doesn't reset IDLETIME anymore. that happened as part of a fix to sort out race conditions with dpms blanking
<hyperair> i see
<hyperair> sometimes i wonder if X isn't a buggy pile of shit
<chrisccoulson> hyperair - the xorg bug is here: http://bugs.freedesktop.org/attachment.cgi?id=32398
<hyperair> thanks
<chrisccoulson> there is a patch, but, AFAIK there were some review comments on xorg-devel
<hyperair> what you just linked me was a patch
<chrisccoulson> hyperair - oops: http://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=25855
<ubottu> Freedesktop bug 25855 in Server/general "Screensaver not disabled because of a XResetScreenSaver() regression" [Normal,New]
<chrisccoulson> the review is here btw: http://lists.x.org/archives/xorg-devel/2010-January/004503.html
<hyperair> ah thanks
<chrisccoulson> the comments look quite trivial. i'll chase that up if nobody pushes it forward, and see if bryyce will accept it in to lucid
<chrisccoulson> and then i can fix gnome-screensaver to use it
<hyperair> yay
<pitti> ok, I'm off to go to my grandpa, will take laptop/mobile with me to get online again
<pitti> bbiab
<hyperair> chrisccoulson: if g-ss doesn't know how to reset X11's timer, then does that mean --inhibit will completely disable the screensaver?
<hyperair> even after uninhibited
<chrisccoulson> hyperair - --inhibit will prevent the screensaver from activating
<hyperair> chrisccoulson: yes, but what about after the inhibit is removed?
<chrisccoulson> then the screensaver can activate again
<hyperair> chrisccoulson: what happens then? if the timer expires while inhibited, then what happens?
<chrisccoulson> hyperair - if there are inhibitors registered, gnome-session will not set the session idle, even after the idletime alarm fires
<chrisccoulson> but if you remove all the inhibitors, it will go back to normal
<hyperair> normal how?
<hyperair> does the idletime alarm automatically reset itself?
<hyperair> idletime is an X thing, right?
<seb128> bah, valgrind seems broken
<seb128> it returns zillion of errors
<chrisccoulson> hyperair - yeah, it's an X thing
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - what are you debugging?
<seb128> I'm trying to debug nautilus
<seb128> which was working yesterday
<seb128> but exit immediatly because > 1000 error now
<chrisccoulson> ouch ;)
<chrisccoulson> they're not real errors then? ;)
<seb128> all in ==5869==    at 0x4A5679F: __strlen_sse2 (strlen.S:106)
<seb128> I'm wondering if glibc is buggy
<chrisccoulson> hmmm, yeah, i don't know about that
<seb128> tedg, hello
<tedg> Good morning seb128
<mvo> seb128: I filed gnome bug #607447 (with demo and patch)
<ubottu> Gnome bug 607447 in GtkTreeView "treeview almost fixed_height mode" [Enhancement,Unconfirmed] http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=607447
<mvo> seb128: lets see :)
<seb128> mvo, thanks
<seb128> tedg, sometime the corner menus are empty there
<seb128> tedg, is that a known issue? how would to debug?
<tedg> seb128: There's a bug open, but it seems like no one can reproduce :(
<tedg> seb128: The first thing would be to see if the services are running?
<seb128> I got like 5-6 times this week
<seb128> which ones?
<tedg> seb128: Cool!  (not that you're getting a bug, but that we might be able to debug it)
<didrocks> tedg: I confirm, I got it more than once
<seb128> I don't have it right now but I will get soon again
<tedg> seb128: The one with shutdown will be indicator-session-service and the other one is indicator-me-service.
<seb128> I reboot the mini a lot for bootcharts
<tedg> I have a suspicion that one of them is crashing.  But, I don't understand why apport isn't throwing a ton of bugs my way if so.
<rickspencer3> didrocks, hiya
<didrocks> hey rickspencer3
<seb128> hey didrocks
<seb128> ups
<seb128> hey rickspencer3
<rickspencer3> hi seb128
<didrocks> seb128: but I still accept your "hey" :-)
<rickspencer3> I hope all is well with everyone in #desktop today
<seb128> busy but good there ;-)
<didrocks> same here :-)
<didrocks> seb128: if I rename libclutk-0.3-doc to libclutk-doc, do I need to provide a dummy transionnal package (as that one only existed during the lucid dev cycle) or no dummy package and just provides/replaces/conflicts like http://paste.ubuntu.com/359042/?
<seb128> c,r,p should be enough I guess
<seb128> mvo, ^?
<mvo> should be fine
<didrocks> seb128, mvo: thanks
<mvo> fagan: hi, re bug #509518 - you do not have a /var/log/dist-upgrade/main.log ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 509518 in software-center "software-center crashed with DatabaseOpeningError in __init__()" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/509518
<mvo> fagan: how did you do the upgrade "update-manager -d" ?
<rickspencer3> pitti, bryyce, tseliot should this blueprint be in a3 now?
<rickspencer3> https://blueprints.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/desktop-lucid-xorg-triaging-diagnosis
<pitti> rickspencer3: there's some WIs left for a3
<tseliot> rickspencer3: sorry but I have no idea
 * tseliot hasn't worked on that blueprint
<rickspencer3> pitti, it's targeted for a2 atm
<rickspencer3> should we retarget for a3?
<pitti> rickspencer3: doesn't matter much, but if you prefer that, please do
<rickspencer3> or does the work items tracker now pick up a3 work items?
<pitti> rickspencer3: yes, the WI tracker doesn't care
<rickspencer3> pitti, I've lost track of how the work items tracker works :o
<pitti> rickspencer3: we don't need to do that retargetting dance any more
<rickspencer3> ok
<kees> can someone approve my emails to the ubuntu-desktop mailing list again please?  :)
<tseliot> pitti: do you think it's jockey that blacklists the nvidia modules in /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist-local.conf ?
<milanbv> kees: I was looking for you
<kees> milanbv: hi, yup.  I'm on US Pacific time.  :)  what can I help with?
<milanbv> still about users-admin changing passwords
<kees> ah yes.  :)
<milanbv> to avoid all the problem we had with ecryptfs and keyrings, we will now change passwords via PAM, asking for the old one
<milanbv> admins will have to explicitly require forcing a new password without providing the old one
<kees> for the current user only, I imagine?
<kees> oh
<kees> er, ok
<milanbv> that's really better, else ecryptfs may be broken
<kees> yup
<milanbv> but we can't call pam_chauthtok() directly for any user
<milanbv> since we don't have the privileges required to access /etc/shadow
<milanbv> I think that's why gnome-about-me runs 'passwd' in the background for that
<milanbv> does that sound reasonable to you? or is there a better solution?
<kees> milanbv: can't you just make the same PAM calls that passwd does?
<kees> milanbv: you may want to ask slangasek on #ubuntu-devel about this, he knows PAM much better than I do.
<chrisccoulson> kees - passwd is suid root though isn't it?
<milanbv> ;-)
<milanbv> I've discovered that yesterday!
<chrisccoulson> heh, and we don't want users-admin to be suid root :P
<kees> well, to do any password changing, you'd need root privs.
<kees> either you're calling out to existing tools that have it, or you're writing your own PAM tool that is setuid
<chrisccoulson> kees - how well do you know PAM?
<milanbv> yeah, I would have done that in the backends - but the general liboobs model doesn't really handle this well
<kees> only enough to keep from getting in trouble.  :)
<chrisccoulson> ie, would you know why /sbin/unix_chkpwd would exit with exit code 11?
<pitti>  tseliot: yes, jockey uses /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist-local.conf
<pitti> tseliot: it would blacklist nvidia if you disable the driver in jockey
<chrisccoulson> someone reported that they couldn't unlock their screen from gnome-screensaver, and their syslog shows that unix_chkpwd exits with that error code
<hyperair> chrisccoulson: isn't that segfault?
<chrisccoulson> hyperair - no, thats signal 11
<tseliot> pitti: ok, so it's that. We don't need that anymore as switching between alternatives is enough
<hyperair> oh whoops
<chrisccoulson> it's returning 11 as the exit status ;)
<pitti> tseliot: sweet, less custom code to worry about :)
 * tseliot nods
<pitti> tseliot: in fact, that's the behaviour of the standard KernelModuleHandler
<pitti> so the nvidia one would need to not call that parent function any more
<milanbv> chrisccoulson: does /sbin/unix_chkpwd allow *any* use to check another user's password?
<kees> chrisccoulson: if /usr/include/security/_pam_types.h can be believed, it's PAM_MAXTRIES
<chrisccoulson> kees - thanks. i'll have a look when i finish work and see if i can figure it out
<tseliot> pitti: aah, so it's this line: return KernelModuleHandler.enabled(self)
<milanbv> s/use/user/
<chrisccoulson> milanbv - i'm not sure
<pitti> tseliot: no, not enabled()
<pitti> tseliot: KMH.disable()
<milanbv> hmm, so I guess I'll copy/paste the code to run 'passwd' which is used by gnome-about-me
<chrisccoulson> milanbv - unix_chkpwd only lets you check the calling users password
<tseliot> pitti: let me guess, XorgDriverHandler subclasses KMH: XorgDriverHandler.disable(self)
<milanbv> thanks
<pitti> tseliot: right
<pitti> tseliot: hm, and you do want that
<pitti> tseliot: perhaps it's better to add a property "do_blacklist = True" to KMH, and set it to False for nvidia
<pitti> tseliot: does it actively hurt to blacklist it?
<tseliot> pitti: currently we're getting something like this: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/jockey/+bug/509376
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 509376 in jockey "[lucid] nvidia-current failed to initialise" [Undecided,Invalid]
<tseliot> which defeats the purpose of having alternatives
<tseliot> "do_blacklist = True" should be fine
<chrisccoulson> hyperair - can you recreate bug 509660?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 509660 in gnome-power-manager "Unlock screen not shown when resuming from standby or hibernation" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/509660
<pitti> tseliot: I see; yes, let's do that
<hyperair> chrisccoulson: lemme try.
<tseliot> pitti: ok, I think I can work on it, not that it's urgent...
<hyperair> hmmmm
<hyperair> it didn't work.
<hyperair> no i mean it came back on
<chrisccoulson> hyperair - gnome-power-manager already sends a SimulateUserActivity message to gnome-screensaver on resume
<hyperair> weird
<hyperair> i'll need to find the exact conditions.
<hyperair> chrisccoulson: i know, i saw the code for it. i'm just not sure when it happened.
<chrisccoulson> and gnome-screensaver contains the code to raise the dialog (if you run gnome-screensaver-command --poke from a script, then it raises the dialog)
<hyperair> hmm
<hyperair> weird. i can't remember where i've seen it
<hyperair> i'll try observing for the next few days
<rickspencer3> meeting time?
<bryyce> heya
<seb128> hey
<rickspencer3> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam/Meeting/2009-01-19
<ccheney> hi
<rickspencer3> let's see ...
<pitti> hello all
<rickspencer3> didrocks
<rickspencer3> Riddell
<rickspencer3> who else?
<rickspencer3> tseliot,
<tseliot> o/
 * didrocks waves
<rickspencer3> tkamppeter,
<seb128> hey
<ArneGoetje> hi
<rickspencer3> ArneGoetje,
<rickspencer3> heh
<kenvandine> hey
<rickspencer3> hi kenvandine .... I was wondering who I was forgetting
<rickspencer3> :)
<kenvandine> hehe :)
<rickspencer3> dang it!
<rickspencer3> I totally forgot about conference attending *again*
 * rickspencer3 kicks self
<rickspencer3> sorry for the rushed agenda, yesterday was supposed to be a US holiday, so I had minimal time to work on it
<rickspencer3> so let's just dive in, I suppose
<rickspencer3> kenvandine, partner update?
<kenvandine> sure
<kenvandine> DX will have weekly releases, because of the holiday the wiki page isn't complete yet
<kenvandine> but it will be filled in today
<kenvandine> OLS released 0.1.0 of libubuntuone, it is in the u1music ppa now... hopefully a new rb plugin soon...
<kenvandine> i might try to get libubuntuone uploaded to lucid this week
<kenvandine> not a high priority yet though, but sooner the better
<kenvandine> libubuntuone is the gtk widgets for U1... in case anyone missed that last time :)
<kenvandine> that's it for the partner update
<rickspencer3> kenvandine, will they have the ability to download the music that you purchased soon?
<kenvandine> before alpha-3 :)
<seb128> is there any detail somewhere about what sort of content will be there?
<seb128> one of the rhythmbox guys asked about that yesterday
<rickspencer3> seb128, just jono signing the free software song, mostly
<seb128> lol
<kenvandine> seb128, not sure, but the plugin can browse if you set the right env variable :)
<rickspencer3> seb128, I believe these is a rather detailed spec on the wiki
<kenvandine> rickspencer3, not sure if it gives details on the content
<kenvandine> i am sure it is more than just jono :)
<rickspencer3> ok, thanks for that update
<seb128> it's also jcastro
<seb128> ;-)
<rickspencer3> lots of great stuff coming the desktop from both of those teams
<rickspencer3> we have an embarassment of richess concerning new desktop goodness ;)
<rickspencer3> moving on .. Riddell, Kubuntu update?
<Riddell> - alpha 2 done and in reasonable shape
<Riddell> - KDE SC 4.4 RC 2 coming today
<Riddell> - semantic desktop still blocked on virtuoso, kees promises soon
<Riddell> - kubuntu-notifications-helper now on the CD
<Riddell> that's all, short this week :)
<pitti> ^ that fast? I only sent it to main today :)
<Riddell> pitti: well it's in the meta package and we've been testing it is more the point
<pitti> right
<rickspencer3> so "now on the CD" is more specifically "now bound to be on the CD soon"
<rickspencer3> thanks Riddell
<rickspencer3> bryyce, x?
<bryyce> * Our signal rethrowing patch for apport seems to be the cause of recent xorg-server crashes.  We've disabled it for now.
<tkamppeter> hi
<pitti> did that significantly change in structure compared to karmic's?
<rickspencer3> :(
<bryyce> pitti, yeah
<bryyce> upstream moved all the signal handling around internally, so the patch had to be redone.  but guess it is still not quite right
<rickspencer3> bryyce, is this part of the triaging/error recovery stuff?
<bryyce> rickspencer3, yeah, it is what catches crashes and collects backtraces
<seb128> bryyce, I still get xorg display destroyed on new session
<rickspencer3> which itself was causing crashes
<rickspencer3> nice
<rickspencer3> bryyce,  there are two questions for you on the wiki
<bryyce> * The diversions -> alternatives change was bumpy but seems to be working well now.
 * tseliot nods
<rickspencer3> the first is straight form intel
<rickspencer3> Question from Intel: Lucid is still using 2.9.1. Intel already released 2.10 in 09Q4. Does Ubuntu plan to upgrade -intel 2.10 in Lucid
<bryyce> * Other than that, the usual bugs/patches/etc.
<pitti> tseliot: congratulations for this, it was a huge change
<rickspencer3> yeah
<tseliot> :-)
<rickspencer3> okay, nice on that
<bryyce> rickspencer3, yes but the mesa/libdrm stuff had to go through first.  2.10 is on my todo list for a3
<rickspencer3> bryyce, thanks
<rickspencer3> second one was concerning I guess 915 and lots of instability on 10v's after a suspend/resume
<rickspencer3> what's up with that?
<tseliot> powersave=0 should fix it
<bryyce> right, that is the powersave=0 thing
<rickspencer3> bryyce, right
<rickspencer3> well "fix" is a strong word tseliot
<bryyce> it seems upstream added this but it's quite buggy and all the distros are having to turn it off locally
<tseliot> s/fix/work around/
<rickspencer3> ok
<rickspencer3> other than that, is intel solid?
<rickspencer3> graphics-wise anyway?
<bryyce> apw has that action
<bryyce> yes I think so
<tseliot> AFAIK Jesse Barnes partially reverted his changes
<rickspencer3> ok
<rickspencer3> bryyce, thanks for the update
<rickspencer3> tseliot, thanks too
<seb128> is anybody else seing that xorg crash on new session?
<rickspencer3> bryyce + tseliot great job so far this release, lots of progress regarding graphics
<seb128> it does it on user switch there on both my laptop and the mini10v
<pitti> on the mini 10; rock solid on my laptop
<seb128> lucky you ;-)
<tseliot> :-)
<seb128> that's driving me crazy since it destroy my current session too
<seb128> I get vt7 turned to a text vt
<seb128> with Xorg still running
<bryyce> seb128, any error shown in your gdm log?
<seb128> no, no error in neither Xorg or gdm logs
<seb128> X is still running
<seb128> let's talk after meeting if you want
<pitti> seb128: text VT with cursor> I see that on shutdown sometimes
<rickspencer3> we'll have a mini 10v party at the sprint, and really get these puppies humming
<rickspencer3> I <3 my 10v
<rickspencer3> okay, moving on
<rickspencer3> ccheney, mozilla update?
<ccheney> finally got all of libsoup2.4 working except for the weird get_type code I haven't figured out yet, need to discuss with asac again to see what is going on with it
<ccheney> will also have OOo 3.2.0~rc2 uploaded today
<ccheney> assuming it doesn't keep failing to build, i think i worked all of its build errors out though
<rickspencer3> ccheney, were the build errors all KDE related?
<ccheney> actually not kde related for 3.2 it was due to all the changes from 3.1 to 3.2 in rules file
<rickspencer3> ah
<ccheney> its in the deb generation stage of the build now so i think it finally works
<rickspencer3> ok, in terms of mozilla ...
<rickspencer3> ite seems that you were hoping to have libsoup done two weeks ago, and then move on to epiphany
<rickspencer3> what is the status of the epihpany and such?
<ccheney> yea it kept growing bigger as i copied more things in and got some weird build errors a few times i had to get asac to help me investigate, now i have it all done except some code that has to change directly in glib and the get_type issue where it doesn't appear to actually have code
<rickspencer3> so still working on libsoup
<ccheney> there are a few gcc visibility settings in the code i am not sure if that is what is causing the weirdness
<rickspencer3> ccheney, do you feel that we are on track to accomplish this task in Lucid?
<ccheney> it should work pretty fast after i get the get_type parts working there are quite a few of them and they seem to all work the same way
<rickspencer3> ok
<ccheney> i feel that i don't understand glib/gtk/gnome well enough to copy the bits over and have work properly while also keeping OOo up to date
<ccheney> because the other libraries seem to be at least as involved
<ccheney> we have a contractor now that knows more about gnome, that could help with this?
<rickspencer3> ccheney, that is up to asac
<ccheney> ok
<rickspencer3> please discuss it with him
<ccheney> ok will do
<rickspencer3> if you feel the project is not on track, please ping me asap
<ccheney> ok
<asac> lets talk after meeting ccheney
<rickspencer3> so that we can steer the project as appropriate
<asac> (hi)
<rickspencer3> hi asac :)
<rickspencer3> ok, so ...
<ccheney> the glib modification i think should be done more familiar so i don't break all of hardy :)
<rickspencer3> pitti, any comments re release status?
<ccheney> er by someone
<pitti> I did a quick update to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam/ReleaseStatus earlier on
<pitti> I haven't updated our RC bug lists, but it seems it's under control this cycle
<rickspencer3> good
<pitti> my biggest worry for now is the boot speed stuff
<rickspencer3> I would like to discuss boot speed
<rickspencer3> I am quite worried as well
<pitti> http://macaroni.ubuntu.com/~pitti/workitems/canonical-desktop-team-lucid-alpha-3.html didn't go down in the last 5 days, though
<rickspencer3> hmm weird
<pitti> I think tseliot probably closed a few recently
<rickspencer3> I would have thought that with x stuff, we would have seen some
<pitti> I mean, in practice, not on the whiteboard
<rickspencer3> ok, I'll follow up later
<rickspencer3> all: if you have completed work items, please note them as such on the white board
<rickspencer3> If we are above the trend line on Thursday, I will start postponing stuff!
<pitti> bryyce: do you know whether there was discussion with the kernel team about the nouveau yay/nay?
<bryyce> pitti, I emailed them last week about this but haven't heard yet
<pitti> ok, thanks
<bryyce> they've been sprinting though so assume they were busy with other matters
<bryyce> pitti, I will follow up on it this week
<rickspencer3> ok
<rickspencer3> so, boot speed
<rickspencer3> we've flatlined so far as I can see
<rickspencer3> so, seb128 and I discussed today some work this week to get us moving forward
<pitti> I'm still waiting for today's image to appear on scott's charts
<pitti> I re-enabled dailies yesterday and we have updated isos today
<rickspencer3> pitti, are you expecting a change?
<pitti> yes
<rickspencer3> good
<seb128> oh?
<pitti> I fixed gdm/gpm to not start hal any more
<seb128> which one?
<pitti> and we got some new gnome components
<seb128> oh, I though that was done previous week during the sprint
<pitti> seb128: was after alpha-2
<pitti> Thursday evening
<seb128> ah, ack
<pitti> and we didn't have dailies since then
<seb128> no daily since
<pitti> anyway, I don't expect a dramatic change on the desktop itself
<fagan> mvo: Nope upgrade manager -d isnt working at the moment for hardy
<seb128> current une there is a bit over 17 seconds
<pitti> we need to land the "start everything at once" bits and chrisccoulson's gconf dependency weakening
<fagan> me was afk for a while there
<seb128> I've been looking at start everything at once today
<seb128> and I'm not convinced...
<rickspencer3> fagan, fyi ... in uor team meeting atm, will be done soon
<pitti> and we need to see whether it's worth writing a new gconf backend
<seb128> the charts with the change were slower than without
<seb128> I need to look at that again
<mvo> fagan: oh, its not - what was the error?
<seb128> things start earlier
<pitti> I looked into gconf for some 4 hours, with some experimental code
<seb128> but fight each other
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - i'm nervous about starting everything at  once too
<seb128> so it doesn't win us anything
<pitti> but it can't be crowbar'ed, it needs an entire new backend written (with a faster storage than xml)
<chrisccoulson> but, we can discuss after your meeting
<fagan> mvo: It just doesnt offer lucid as an option for update-manger -d
<fagan> Oh sorry rickspencer3
<rickspencer3> hmmm
<seb128> I'm concerned about spending so much efforts when we will get new techs next cycle which means dropping all that
<rickspencer3> well ... I feel we need more data
<seb128> I mean for the gconf backend
<rickspencer3> and seb128 discussed this this morning
<seb128> I will do some profiling on gnome-panel this week
<tseliot> pitti: I think someone (upstream) is already working on using a binary instead of xml for gconf
<mvo> fagan: oh, I need to check why this is the case, I thought had enabled it
<seb128> that doesn't solve the gconf issue though
<mvo> thanks fagan!
<pitti> chrisccoulson: we have to parallelize at least a bit; starting most bits 5 seconds into the session won't work
<pitti> tseliot: dconf you mean? (with gvariant)
<seb128> chrisccoulson, current it's 2 seconds in for me
<seb128> ups
<pitti> I'll continue to own gconf, and see to write a simple text based backend
<seb128> pitti, currently it's 2 seconds there
<tseliot> pitti: it could be
<seb128> but right
<chrisccoulson> pitti - i agree, and there are parts we can start in parallel
<chrisccoulson> but i think we need to be careful about making a small change to just start everything at once without understanding why some of the sequencing is there
<rickspencer3> ok
<pitti> right, we have to do it early
<rickspencer3> I am having trouble seeing how this is all organized
<rickspencer3> like who owns what, etc...
<pitti> rickspencer3: we have a work item list in https://blueprints.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/desktop-lucid-startup-speed
<rickspencer3> pitti, if I look to the work items, will that help me understand?
<seb128> pitti updated the whiteboard some days ago during sprint
<pitti> but nobody currently owns panel
<seb128> rickspencer3, yes
<seb128> basically I own "start everything early"
<seb128> chrisccoulson's own the gconf delay bits
<rickspencer3> seb128, owns panel for now, i think
<seb128> pitti owns the gconf speed issue
<rickspencer3> as I asked him to do some detailed profiling
<seb128> and robert and I own gnome-panel
<rickspencer3> then we can pull out our secret weapon
<pitti> one important change would be to start all applets at once
<pitti> instead of spending a second for each single one
<seb128> vuntz says it's supposed to do that
<seb128> I will try to see why it's not working
<pitti> right, I know; that's why I hope it's easy to fix
<seb128> not looking forward working on bonobo ;-)
<rickspencer3> hehe
<seb128> or on things using it
<rickspencer3> seb128, do we need to call out bonobo as a separate item, or is part of "panel"?
<seb128> I'm a bit concerned about ressources we spend on bugs for a lts right now btw
<seb128> not sure if meeting is the right time to raise that
<pitti> like, too few? (right)
<rickspencer3> seb128, I understand your concern
<kenvandine> seb128, FYI the OLS guys are working on a FAQ on the music service which includes information on the content available
<rickspencer3> but we this is important too
<seb128> rickspencer3, let's have only gnome-panel for now
<seb128> kenvandine, thanks
<rickspencer3> seb128, you mean bonobo work is part of gnome panel?
<seb128> pitti, like I've no time to look at bug report or fix those
<seb128> pitti, but I can by quick look see number of crashes and issues I don't want in a lts
<seb128> pitti, and I fail to see when I will be able to work on those with the current workload
<seb128> rickspencer3, yes
<seb128> rickspencer3, they go together for that work I would say
<seb128> we can still add some extra items after profiling work this week
<rickspencer3> seb128, ack
<didrocks> maybe I can spend some time on trying to fix important bugs? I would just need for pointers to see where to look at first :-)
<pitti> I'll add a few to DesktopTeam/ReleaseStatus this week
<seb128> didrocks, that or help on new version updates?
<seb128> I'm doing most of those by myself this cycle
<didrocks> seb128: as you want. I think I can help too on updates, right
<seb128> new GNOME again next week
<rickspencer3> ok, so the upshot is that didrocks will work on new versions this week so that seb128 can focus on gnome-panel
<didrocks> ok :-)
<seb128> next week for new version
<rickspencer3> and otherwise, we will continue to work to plan defined on the blueprint
<seb128> but that would be nice
<seb128> it would let me some time to catch up on other things I planned to do this week
<seb128> so I can look to gnome-panel this week
<rickspencer3> ok, so next meeting we should see some detailed profiling data from seb128
<rickspencer3> :)
<rickspencer3> chouette!
<seb128> ;-)
<didrocks> heh
<rickspencer3> any other business?
<tseliot> seb128: as regards the bug about new sessions, can you try gdm without patches 27 and 28 (both separately and together) please?
<seb128> tseliot, will do
<tseliot> thanks
<seb128> thank you
<seb128> rickspencer3, no
<rickspencer3> ok, let's call that a wrap?
<rickspencer3> going ...
<rickspencer3> going ...
<seb128> yes please ;-)
<pitti> tseliot: 27 and 28?
 * rickspencer3 taps gavel
<rickspencer3> thanks all
<didrocks> thanks rickspencer3
<pitti> thanks everyone
<tseliot> pitti: yes, they have to do with plymouth
<tseliot> thanks everyone ++
<pitti> tseliot: I mean, are these revisions somewhere?
<bryyce> thanks
<tseliot> pitti: sorry, I meant 27_save_root_window.patch and 28_plymouth_transition.patch in debian/patches (in gdm)
<pitti> aah
<tseliot> yes, they're not bzr revisions
<pitti> I'm offline for a bit to cd ~ and make some dinner
 * seb128 kicks the wiki not responding
<rickspencer3> TheMuso`, Eastern Edition will have to be 1 hour late today
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - the gnome-screensaver desktop file already has NoDisplay in it :)
<chrisccoulson> no work to do there
<seb128> hehe
<chrisccoulson> pitti - i think we should add NoDisplay to the polkit-gnome-authentication-agent-1 desktop file too, to hide it from the session capplet
<chrisccoulson> i've seen a few users disable that already, and then report a bug when everything that requires authentication breaks
<pitti> chrisccoulson: sounds good
<pitti> chrisccoulson: want me to do it?
<chrisccoulson> pitti - yeah, if you've got time
<chrisccoulson> if not, then i can do that later
<chrisccoulson> hmmm, virtualbox is acting really weird :-/
<chrisccoulson> i've got 2 mouse cursors at different positions on the screen, tracking each other perfectly
<chrisccoulson> and only 1 of them clicks on things
<seb128> pitti, rickspencer3: so the switch session crash doesn't happen without splash...
<seb128> ie when not using plymonth on boot
<chrisccoulson> urgh, session switching is utterly broken here
<chrisccoulson> it almost appears like the 2 VT's are overlayed
<chrisccoulson> thats why i'm seeing 2 mouse cursors
<chrisccoulson> i see bits of each desktop on the same screen
<seb128> lucky you
<seb128> when I try to open a new session there I get a text vt over my xorg
<chrisccoulson> that is seriously strange...
<chrisccoulson> so you're seeing similar behaviour?
<seb128> I can see the mouse pointer on it though
<seb128> I get a cursor over a text vt
<seb128> with fsck log from boot usually
<seb128> and switching to other vts doesn't make the xorg cursor hide
<chrisccoulson> its a good job i'm not running lucid on my main desktop yet :)
<Nafai> if you only have one machine, how do you guys do active development on Lucid?  virtualbox?
<chrisccoulson> Nafai - i'm currently using virtualbox, although i think i'm going to invest in a second machine
<chrisccoulson> virtualbox sucks for testing really
<Nafai> for desktop stuff I imagine so
<seb128> Nafai, I do run lucid
<Nafai> sounds brave :)
<chrisccoulson> i would run lucid if i were the only person using this machine
<Nafai> sounds like there are some cool things in the pipe for lucid
<ccheney> i tend to not run dev releases on my dev boxes since they break so often, generally just in a vm
<chrisccoulson> ccheney - do you test openoffice in a vm?
<ccheney> yea
<chrisccoulson> you must have some serious hardware ;)
<ccheney> the times i have tried running dev releases directly on hardware i spent more time trying to make it work than working on what i should be
<chrisccoulson> heh, these new visual effects are quite funky
<ccheney> you only need ~ 2-4gb ram to run a vm
<ccheney> but yea my build box is fast
<chrisccoulson> yeah, you'd need a good build environment for OO
<ccheney> core i7 3.6ghz (8 hardware thread) with 8gb ram
<Nafai> ccheney: nice!
<ccheney> i used to use a core 2 duo and it was a lot slower
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - according to the output of ps, both my Xorg processes are in fact on the same VT
<seb128> weird
<ccheney> only takes 1hr to do a OOo build (without l10n)
<Nafai> ccheney: so do you have pbuilders running on your monster box?
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - http://paste.ubuntu.com/359153/
<chrisccoulson> funky :)
<ccheney> Nafai: i use a home grown chroot thing, easier to deal with since i have to modify debian dir so often, and pbuilder didn't exist when i first wrote the scripts
<Nafai> ah, makes sense
<seb128> chrisccoulson: so for some reason the second xserver fails to start there
<seb128> chrisccoulson: and I get a vt on top of xorg
<seb128> all weird
<seb128> chrisccoulson: but everything works fine if I don't use plymouth on boot...
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - it is pretty weird. in my case, the second server starts, but on top of the VT i'm already using
<chrisccoulson> i havent tried without plymouth
<chrisccoulson> plymouth doesnt do anything for me anyway
<seb128> just drop the splash argument in grub
<chrisccoulson> ah, thanks. i'll try that in a bit
<seb128> tedg, hey
<seb128> tedg, I've reassigned bug #507975 to you
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 507975 in indicator-application "nautilus crashed with SIGSEGV in g_type_check_instance_cast()" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/507975
<seb128> tedg, http://launchpadlibrarian.net/37927151/Stacktrace.txt
<seb128> is the crash
<seb128> I get the same with a small pygtk testcase
<seb128> or with rhythmbox when closing it
<seb128> that's in fallback case
<seb128> ie when the user don't have the indicator applet
<seb128> I guess many removed it in previous cycle
<seb128> since it was pretty useless if you don't like to queue things there
<seb128> which explain the number of duplicates
<tedg> Hmm, okay.  Maybe it's an issue with the callback.
<seb128> let me know if you need details
<tedg> Sorry, fallback.
<seb128> I've a small testcase I can give you
<tedg> Sweet.  I'll add it to the test suite :)
<seb128> tedg, http://people.canonical.com/~seb128/indicator.py
<seb128> there is probably an easier way
<seb128> but remove the message indicator
<seb128> stop the message and application services
<seb128> and run that
<seb128> rickspencer3, can you take a note somewhere that we might want to make sure to add back the message indicators to config on upgrade?
<seb128> rickspencer3, I expect many people found it useless and drop it but it's used for the applications too in lucid and upgrader will not know about that change
<seb128> rickspencer3, or I'm not sure how you want to track such changes, work item, bug?
<pitti> chrisccoulson: I filed bug 509798 as a reminder
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 509798 in policykit-1-gnome "set NoDisplay in .desktop file" [Low,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/509798
<seb128> pitti, ^
<pitti> seb128: RC bug works fine for me, or a WI for final, as you prefer
<seb128> ok thanks
<seb128> tedg, let me know if you try the testcase
<tedg> seb128: I was trying to get the test case dying under dbus-test-runner, but that wasn't working :-/
<tedg> I was just going to look at the code and see if the screwup was obvious real quick :)
<tedg> Ugh, it was :(
<seb128> good ;-)
<seb128> tedg, you prefer things not easy to debug? ;-)
<tedg> seb128: No I prefer that I didn't make stupid mistakes the first time.  The saddest part is that I realized this mistake, wrote the function to fix it, and didn't change the signal handler.
<tedg> seb128: If you want to distro patch it you can steal the diff off the merge request: https://code.launchpad.net/~ted/indicator-application/bug507975/+merge/17680
 * pitti slowly gets a theory of what makes this hald-addon-input thing die
<djsiegel1> hey TheMuso`
<seb128> tedg, thanks
<seb128> tedg, I will backport that now to stop having angry using opening nautilus bugs about copy crashing
<tedg> seb128: Just tell users that they should do it right the first time, and not need more than one copy of a file :)
<seb128> tedg, ;-)
 * tedg hears that users love that.
<seb128> tedg, they should not have removed the applet to start!
<seb128> that will teach them ;-)
<tedg> Heh, it's not a bug, it's a feature!
<seb128> tedg, you need review for every commit?
<tedg> seb128: Yes.
<seb128> urg
<seb128> I guess it helps to have good code but not to speed up things
<tedg> Yes, it's also good to make sure that more than one person knows about the code.
<tedg> We had a real issue with UNR when njpatel went on vacation last year :)
<seb128> lol
<tedg> I think we found the person that knew the most about the code was kwwii :)
<seb128> urg
<seb128> no comment ;-)
<seb128> the code is made of svg icons right? ;-)
<tedg> All of it.  SVG and Javascript
<tedg> We think it'll speed up boot time.  You only need to load libxml and seamonkey.
<pitti> seb128: just checking, gnome-system-monitor isn't in bzr, right?
<seb128> pitti, it is
 * pitti finds it then and will add Vcs-Bzr:
<seb128> pitti, it's lp:~ubuntu-desktop/gnome-system-monitor/ubuntu/
<pitti> ah, got it
<seb128> pitti, do you upload debbie's change?
<seb128> pitti, sorry I forgot about this one, I had it on my todolist but we were in beta freeze...
<pitti> seb128: yes; TBH I don't fully understand it, but I want to test it, and it's forwarded upstream
<seb128> ok good
<seb128> it doesn't seem complicated to me
<pitti> the upstream bug has a better explanation
<pitti> but I'd upload it as "harmless"
<seb128> pitti, right
<seb128> that's what I mean by doesn't seem complicated
<seb128> it's very limited change
<seb128> and I trust her for testing
<didrocks> have a good night
<pitti> sleep well, didrocks
<TheMuso`> Hey djsiegel.
<TheMuso`> rickspencer3: np
<djsiegel> hey TheMuso`
<djsiegel> just wanted to get some info from you on the feasibility of using a webkit theme for empathy
<djsiegel> and if you have any idea what gwibber is doing in this regard, as it also uses a lot of webkit
<TheMuso`> djsiegel: Really not sure where the version of webkit in Lucid stands WRT accessibility I'm affraid.
<djsiegel> hmm
<djsiegel> can you fill me in on the access. issues in general
<djsiegel> ?
<TheMuso`> djsiegel: Let me try and get into lucid some time today, and I'll let you know. Lucid has been giving me a little grief.
<djsiegel> sorry to hear
<djsiegel> ok
<pitti> cd
<pitti> ergh, -EFOCUS
<pitti> good night everyone
<seb128> re
<mdke> hi all. I wonder if anyone can give me a hand - I'm trying to update a yelp patch but get this error when running cdbs-edit-patch: http://paste.ubuntu.com/359242/
<chrisccoulson> mdke - did you figure out the answer to your question>?
<chrisccoulson> yelp uses quilt....
<mdke> chrisccoulson: not yet - but it sounds like you did... Guess I haven't done a yelp patch for some time :)
<chrisccoulson> heh ;)
<mdke> ok, I'll see if I can figure out how quilt works
<mdke> thanks chrisccoulson
<seb128> hey robert_ancell
<chrisccoulson> you're welcome mdke
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - i can't believe users are making such a big deal out of bug 501670 ;)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 501670 in glib2.0 "g_set_prgname() called multiple times" [Low,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/501670
<seb128> chrisccoulson: me neither
<robert_ancell> seb128, hey
<seb128> chrisccoulson: I think some got confused and think other crashes etc are due to it
<seb128> robert_ancell, I'm going to take over gnome-panel profiling work this week
<chrisccoulson> yeah, it seems that way
<seb128> robert_ancell, did you have any work in progress on that?
<seb128> robert_ancell, we said we would have some work done on profiling it for next week to show
 * ajmitch waves to robert_ancell 
<robert_ancell> seb128, no, nothing significant - it seems the big issue is loading everything in parallel
<robert_ancell> seb128, did you get my patch to log more info?
<robert_ancell> in series rather
<seb128> robert_ancell, I think you did pastebin that before holidays but I'm not sure where it was
<seb128> robert_ancell, do you still have it handy? can you email it to me?
 * robert_ancell looking...
<robert_ancell> seb128, emailed
<seb128> robert_ancell, thanks
<seb128> robert_ancell, did you do any work on that since?
<robert_ancell> seb128, no
<seb128> ok thanks
<seb128> robert_ancell, I got launchpad-integration-cil to build and in main btw
<seb128> robert_ancell, do you plan to work on some app patching for it?
<seb128> we need a depends to keep it there ;-)
<robert_ancell> seb128, sweet,  I'll patch f-spot, cheese, gbrainy
<seb128> ok thanks
<robert_ancell> is there anything major I'm forgetting?
<seb128> not using lpi?
<robert_ancell> yes
<seb128> tomboy you can list too
<robert_ancell> banshee I guess
<robert_ancell> yes
<robert_ancell> The talk by Lucas Nussbaum about Debian QA was interesting - a lot of measuring the community by datamining
<seb128> yeah, he gets quite some interesting stats
<seb128> brb, dist-upgrade done, quick restart
<seb128> re
<seb128> robert_ancell, got your email thank you
<feuloren> hi, do you plan to integrate gnome shell for lucid+1 ?
<seb128> hey feuloren, we will discuss that after lucid
<seb128> we focus on lucid for now
<feuloren> seb128: ok ^^ I was thinking that the need for accelerated graphics was a big problem, with the live CD mainly, but ok
<seb128> we do consider the lack for fallback for video cards which don't support acceleration an issue too
<seb128> that's why we will need to discuss that after lucid
<rickspencer3> TheMuso`, can you give me another hours?
<rickspencer3> have a couple of things to knock out here, and need to update that wiki
<rickspencer3> robert_ancell, are you around for eastern edition today?
<robert_ancell> rickspencer3, is it now?
<rickspencer3> robert_ancell, well, it was supposed to be an hour ago
<rickspencer3> now I'm thinking one hour from now?
<robert_ancell> ok, I can do that, the network is a bit flaky but should be good enough
<TheMuso`> rickspencer3: Sure.
<rickspencer3> tx
<Nafai> So are there any small tasks that you guys have that I could use to get started in contributing to the Ubuntu desktop?  I'm an experienced Python, C, C++ programmer, and have done some Debian packaging.
<chrisccoulson> Nafai - if you want to do some packaging, there are currently plenty of updates to do for lucid: http://people.canonical.com/~seb128/versions.html
<dobey> Nafai: there are lots of needs-packaging bugs in launchpad I think. you could probably poke at a few of them, or help getting packages updated for lucid, as chrisccoulson pointed at :)
<chrisccoulson> and with 2.29.6 tarballs on the way, there'll be plenty to do over the next few days
<chrisccoulson> oh, ok, 2.29.6 release is not until 27th
<chrisccoulson> still a week away
<seb128> chrisccoulson, right, tarballs next monday
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - yeah, i just checked my calendar. i got a bit ahead of myself there ;)
<Nafai> with packaging, I could get away with just having a lucid chroot right?
<Nafai> (a little nervous upgrading my only machine to lucid just yet :))
<chrisccoulson> Nafai - i use a lucid pbuilder
<Nafai> ah, duh :)
<robert_ancell> be back after lunch
<chrisccoulson> is anyone interested in porting transmission to the app indicator?
<Nafai> That sounds interesting
<Nafai> basically changing the use of a notification area icon to the new app-indicator api?
<chrisccoulson> Nafai - are you familiar with the work which is happening in lucid?
<chrisccoulson> yeah, that's right
<Nafai> just a little bit, read what jono has written about it
<chrisccoulson> the transmission status icon looks relatively trivial to port, as it's quite a simple menu
<jono> chrisccoulson, Nafai porting apps to the app indicator is pretty simple
<jono> what is transmission written in?
<chrisccoulson> jono - C
<chrisccoulson> the status icon stuff in transmission is all contained in gtk/tr-icon.c in the transmission source
<jono> nafai, chrisccoulson, there is a C example on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopExperienceTeam/ApplicationIndicators
<Nafai> jono: thanks
<jono> its pretty much as simple as creating an appindicator object and putting the menus in there
<jono> check the Rhythmbox source code to see a good example
<Nafai> Is transmission on launchpad or should I just do apt-get source from a lucid install?
<jono> thats a chrisccoulson question :)
<chrisccoulson> Nafai - the packaging is maintained in bzr (lp:~ubuntu-desktop/transmission/ubuntu)
<Nafai> cool
<chrisccoulson> if you fetch that, and do "bzr bd-do" in the branch, it will download the tarball for you and put you in the full source directory
<jono> Nafai, also, if you have questions about writing the app indicator code, bratsche_ is a good person to ask and also #ayatana
<Nafai> awesome
<Nafai> jono: thanks
<jono> :)
<chrisccoulson> excellent :)
<Nafai> sounds fun
<jono> thanks to your Nafai - ping me when you are done :-)
<chrisccoulson> i need to do some app indicator porting too really
<Nafai> perhaps this will help me in applying for a job on this team, too :)
<jono> Nafai, it can't hurt ;-)
<jono> chrisccoulson, its pretty funky :)
<chrisccoulson> jono - yeah, i'll probably do tracker and gnome-settings-daemon next week
<jono> chrisccoulson, that would be sweet :)
<Nafai> now if I can only get the virtual box guest stuff working in my lucid vm
<jono> chrisccoulson, ping me when they are done :)
<chrisccoulson> jono - will do. although, we're still discussing the packaging for the new version of tracker, so i don't know when we'll have that in lucid
<rickspencer3> hi jono
<jono> gotcha
<jono> hey rickspencer3
<rickspencer3> hi chrisccoulson, Nafai
<chrisccoulson> hey rickspencer3
<Nafai> hi
<jcastro> chrisccoulson: ! awesome on the transmission patch.
<jcastro> chrisccoulson: I have a bug filed upstream and I've pinged the upstream a few weeks ago
<chrisccoulson> jcastro - it's not done yet though ;)
<jcastro> chrisccoulson: that's ok, I can help you grease the skids when it's ready
<chrisccoulson> cool, thanks :)
<Nafai> yay
<jcastro> chrisccoulson: do you have my email?
<chrisccoulson> jcastro - did you send one recently?
<jcastro> chrisccoulson: no, I meant, do you have my email address so you can get a hold of me. :p
<chrisccoulson> ah, yeah. i do :)
<chrisccoulson> lol
<ccheney> finally got 3.2.0~rc2 uploaded and just saw debian uploaded 3.2.0~rc3, lol
<ccheney> well i'll get to see whether there are any new build bugs with rc2
#ubuntu-desktop 2010-01-20
<TheMuso`> rickspencer3: Whenever you're ready.
<rickspencer3> TheMuso`, almost done updating the wiki
<TheMuso`> ok
<rickspencer3> TheMuso`, I updated the wiki
 * rickspencer3 notices that robert_ancell is gone :(
<TheMuso`> rickspencer3: ok
<TheMuso`> Re audioo, theres no real change since last week, appart from the crack of the day alsa-driver packages being in the ubuntu-audio-dev PPA now, and a new bugfix snapshot of pulseaudio being in lucid, that was crimsun's call.
<rickspencer3> TheMuso`, did that snapshot need coordination with the kernel at all?
<TheMuso`> rickspencer3: No.,'
<TheMuso`> rickspencer3: Just has bugfixes since 0.9.21 in it.
<rickspencer3> ok
 * robert_ancell rushes in
<rickspencer3> hi robert_ancell
<robert_ancell> rickspencer3, TheMuso, hi
<rickspencer3> so, I put the wiki for the meeting today in teh wrong year :(
<rickspencer3> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam/Meeting/2009-01-19
<rickspencer3> as bryyce just pointed out to me
<robert_ancell> heh
<bryyce> heya all
<robert_ancell> bryyce, keeping the second y?
<bryyce> robert_ancell, yyeah
<robert_ancell> broken keyboard :)
 * rickspencer3 fixes
<bryyce> too busyy to sort it out
<TheMuso> heh
<crimsun> rickspencer3: I'm very, very conservative with userspace uploads that touch core audio components. For example, the actual upstream stable-queue branch only recently gained all the fixes we've carried.
 * rickspencer3 drums fingers waiting for wiki to save
<rickspencer3> thanks crimsun
<rickspencer3> robert_ancell, so, if you look at the meeting minutes, you may find that you are mentioned there
<rickspencer3> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam/Meeting/2010-01-19
<rickspencer3> :)
 * robert_ancell reading...
 * robert_ancell still wating to load...
 * robert_ancell ...
<robert_ancell> oh I see
<rickspencer3> not exactly going fast today, is it?
<robert_ancell> nope
<bryyce> rickspencer3, in the past when we've had wiki be sluggish, there was something mdz or the IT team did which suddenly sped it up (dunno what)
<bryyce> maybe restart the webserver or clear a cache or something.  might be worth inquiring about if it stays slow for a while
<rickspencer3> anywho, robert_ancell, thoughts about dedicating a week to gnome-panel speed up?
<rickspencer3> bryyce, ack, will do
<robert_ancell> rickspencer3, fine by me
<rickspencer3> great
<rickspencer3> robert_ancell, I was going to suggest the week that we are sprinting
<rickspencer3> ok, so let's see
<robert_ancell> works for me
<Nafai> btw, hopefully not too OT, but has anyone successfully installed the virtual box guest extensions in a Lucid guest on a Karmic host?
<rickspencer3> robert_ancell, TheMuso looking over the wiki, I guess the only thing to call out is that I am pretty concerned about startup speed
<Nafai> I'm getting compile errors when trying to install them :(
<robert_ancell> right
<bryyce> Nafai, we're in a meeting at the moment, and -desktop doesn't maintain vbox so another channel might be more appropriate for your question
<rickspencer3> TheMuso, robert_ancell sorry the Eastern Edition was a bit disjointed
<TheMuso> rickspencer3: np
<rickspencer3> any comments, questions about the minutes?
<TheMuso> Not from me.
<Nafai> bryyce: sorry, thanks
<robert_ancell> nope
<rickspencer3> TheMuso, I assigned a bug to you last week, apparantly an accessability related script was failing at install time
<rickspencer3> do you recall what happened to it?
<TheMuso> rickspencer3: Yes, its taken care of, twas partly a packaging bug, and partly a python-central bug.
<rickspencer3> thanks TheMuso
<TheMuso> np
<rickspencer3> that's it from me, unless you guys have other business?
<TheMuso> no
<rickspencer3> robert_ancell, any other business?
<robert_ancell> rickspencer3, no
<rickspencer3> robert_ancell, have you made gnome-panel go fast yet?
<rickspencer3> j/k
<robert_ancell> rickspencer3, no, I left that for you to do :)
<rickspencer3> well, I keep making threats, but I think it knows they are empty threats
<robert_ancell> rickspencer3, btw photobomb looks good
<rickspencer3> as a manager, I don't have much more recourse
<rickspencer3> photobomb :)
<rickspencer3> have you tried it?
<rickspencer3> I was quite surprised to see it actually worked on a computer that I didn't develop it on
<rickspencer3> even the web cam
<robert_ancell> not yet, I was thinking of integrating scanning support... And then I remembered a new years resolution to stop trying to do too many things at once :)
<robert_ancell> have you integrated it into f-spot yet?
<robert_ancell> oh, I took a Dell mini on my holidays and used F-Spot exclusively.  Not a great experience
<rickspencer3> hmmm
<rickspencer3> integrated *into* f-spot?
<rickspencer3> hmm, I see it as a very different app
<rickspencer3> it's just supposed to be for fun
<robert_ancell> I mean, able to pull photos from your photo collection.  I guess they're not well enough tagged.
<rickspencer3> my target audience is my 10 year old daughter
<rickspencer3> oh
<robert_ancell> It would be cool to "put in a photo of dad"
<rickspencer3> hmmm
<rickspencer3> so there is a tag database that you can just query?
<rickspencer3> aren't the tags part of the photo header?
<robert_ancell> I think it's all in an sqlite db
<robert_ancell> like rhythmbox, you have tags in the mp3s and rhythmbox also contains a database of them
<rickspencer3> I guess I could look for the database, and it's there, search that
<rickspencer3> if it's not, I could just grovel through the images in Pictures
<robert_ancell> I'm hoping they'd have an API but dunno
<rickspencer3> well, if it's sql, there is always "SELECT * FROM "
<kklimonda> hmm.. it sounds like an actual use case for tracker - I guess it's the first one ;)
<rickspencer3> lol
<rickspencer3> not really
<rickspencer3> tbh, I think it works well to just look in the Pictures directory ;)
<rickspencer3> what I really want is Gwibber integration
<rickspencer3> I think photobomb really wants to get pictures from your feeds and to send them to FB (as well as your feeds)
<hyperair> chrisccoulson: i think i've figured out why suspend/hibernate don't poke open the screensaver upon resuming.
<chrisccoulson> hyperair - cool
<chrisccoulson> what do you think the issue is?
<chrisccoulson> it's difficult for me to investigate issues like that, as my machine doesn't resume :P
<hyperair> chrisccoulson: the problem is that gpm removed any method of manually triggering a suspend/hibernate without the suspend key.
<hyperair> hence everything connects directly to dkp
<hyperair> gnome-do does, and so does indicator-session
<chrisccoulson> ah yes, of course
<hyperair> yeah, so it bypasses gpm completely
<hyperair> i think what's needed is for gpm to reintroduce the interface.
<chrisccoulson> g-p-m isn't going to reintroduce the interface. what we really need is to be able to hook on to suspend / resume events via devkit-power-gobject
<hyperair> hmm
<hyperair> i see.
<hyperair> that makes sense.
<chrisccoulson> then we can get rid of all these silly hooks everywhere to lock / unlock screensavers / keyrings etc
<hyperair> yes, i agree.
<chrisccoulson> gnome-screensaver could just listen for the events and lock / unlock as appropriate
<hyperair> ah yes. you're very right.
<chrisccoulson> thanks for spotting that though
<hyperair> np
<chrisccoulson> although it's not an easy one to fix unfortunately
<hyperair> since i've dug through gpm code recently, it's only natural for me to continue poking around with easy-to-reach bugs
<chrisccoulson> heh, thanks
<hyperair> fix as many as possible while it stays fresh =p
<hyperair> so i guess the issue has to be forwarded to dkp upstream?
<hyperair> or has the issue been brought up before?
<chrisccoulson> i've noticed that g-p-m has a mountain of bugs. it could really use some effort from someone to go through those, see which ones are still relevant and triage some of the untouched ones etc
<hyperair> right
<chrisccoulson> i think the issue has been bought up before, when we had to add a hook in gnome-session for locking the screensaver
<hyperair> i was actually sifting through pm-utils bugs when i stumbled across a lot of these gpm ones though
<chrisccoulson> and the session applet has similar code as well, which is just silly
<hyperair> session applet?
<chrisccoulson> the indicator-session menu
<hyperair> ah
<hyperair> indicator-session
<hyperair> yeah, i saw
<hyperair> chrisccoulson: could you file the bug upstream? i think you've a clearer idea about what needs to be done for dkp regarding the new signals.
<chrisccoulson> hyperair - yeah, no problem.
<hyperair> chrisccoulson: thanks.
<chrisccoulson> i'll have to look at that in the morning though, as i'm going to bed shortly
<rickspencer3> g'night chrisccoulson
<hyperair> sure
<hyperair> good night
<chrisccoulson> 'night rickspencer and hyperair
 * Nafai tries to figure out how to get this building in a pbuilder
<Nafai> okay, got that working
<didrocks> good morning
<pitti> Good morning
<didrocks> hey pitti
<pitti> bonjour didrocks, how are you?
<seb128_> hey there
<pitti> bonjour seb128
<didrocks> pitti: good, thanks, and you? :)
<didrocks> salut seb128!
<pitti> c'est bon
<seb128> hey pitti didrocks!
<seb128> hey chrisccoulson
<chrisccoulson> hey seb128, how are you?
<seb128> good thank
<seb128> how are you?
<chrisccoulson> yeah, not too bad thanks. a little less tired today
<seb128> good
<pitti> chrisccoulson: still trouble sleeping?
<pitti> chrisccoulson: good morning
<chrisccoulson> hey pitti. i don't really have trouble sleeping - it's just that i normally stay up far too late ;)
<chrisccoulson> i struggle getting to bed once i've started something
<pitti> I guess everyone has that problem
<seb128> I've it too for sure
<pitti> if I try, my brain just keeps working :)
<chrisccoulson> heh :)
<chrisccoulson> pitti - do you know if devkit-power-gobject is likely to grow any signalling for suspend / resume events any time soon?
<chrisccoulson> it seems we have to have hacks in lots of places at the moment to deal with things which should happen at suspend/resume
<chrisccoulson> eg, locking the screensaver ;)
<seb128> hey njpatel_
<njpatel_> morning seb128
<pitti> hey njpatel_, good morning
<njpatel_> morning pitti
<didrocks> hey njpatel_, chrisccoulson
<chrisccoulson> hey didrocks
<njpatel> didrocks, hey dude -- did you get an updated wncksync package yesterday?
<didrocks> njpatel: I got an updated tarball yes, the package is near to be ready. I'll work on that this afternoon
<njpatel> didrocks, awesome, thanks
<seb128> njpatel, do we need the gnome-desktop patch which is in this source too btw?
<rodrigo_> hmm, how do I copy a lucid package in the same ppa to karmic?
<rodrigo_>  lp doesn't let me do that
<seb128> rodrigo_, you can't, it's the other way around
<rodrigo_> oh
<seb128> you need to upload to karmic and copy to lucid
<rodrigo_> grr
<seb128> since lucid binaries will have newer depends, ie pick the new gtk etc
<seb128> so you can't make sure it works on karmic
<seb128> the other way around works
<njpatel> seb128, Ideally, it would make the matching a bit better for those applications still using libgnome-desktop
<rodrigo_> seb128, ok
<seb128> njpatel, do you want to get that change in lucid?
<seb128> njpatel, in which case could somebody open a bug in launchpad and GNOME for tracking?
<njpatel> seb128, I think we do -- but I'll ask DBO to make sure
<seb128> ok thanks
<seb128> tseliot, hey
<tseliot> hi seb128
<seb128> tseliot, I didn't manage to test gdm without those changes
<seb128> I can't get a working xorg without those
<seb128> tseliot, but booting without splash workaround the issue
<tseliot> seb128: ok, I'll look more into this issue then
<seb128> it's a first boot thing only
<seb128> ie if I restart gdm it works
<seb128> and happens only when using plymouth
<seb128> let me know if you need extra details
<seb128> tseliot, thanks
<tseliot> seb128: do you know what code is used in gdm for guest sessions and user switching?
<seb128> no
<seb128> but pitti might know better
<tseliot> ok
<seb128> tseliot, one thing I changed after comments on #ubuntu-x is to make gdm call initctl with the directory specified since it's not in the path and that leaded to an error
<seb128> but that seems to not be enough to fix the issue there
<baptistemm> hello & good morning
<seb128> hey baptistemm
<pitti> seb128: user switching and first time login are _mostly_ the same: it fires up an X server, launches a mini GNOME-session (gdm-simple-slave), and then runs the user session in that x server
<pitti> sorry, tseliot  ^
<pitti> tseliot: there is one important difference, however: on first start, gdm forces the X server to start on vt7 (to not race with getty), on subsequent starts X.org automatically picks the next free one
<pitti> seb128: when X was acting up, could you confirm that it was indeed running on VT7? I think I once had a case where X was on VT1
<seb128> it was
<seb128> I get xorg running on vt7
<seb128> and apparently the new server tries to open the same vt
<pitti> ok
<seb128> chrisccoulson got 2 xorgs on vt7
<seb128> seems that there the second xorg fails and I get a text vt over xorg
<chrisccoulson> heh, yeah, 2 xorgs on the same VT was pretty strange
<tseliot> pitti: ok, thanks
<didrocks> pitti, seb128: what do you think about the "let's user choose the default session on gdmsetup"? As most of user will have already been logged in once, they won't use that feature. I'm afraid of receving tons of bugs "selecting session on gdmsetup is not working" as we won't change ~/.dmrc
<pitti> didrocks: it would be nice to get it into gdmsetup, but it's more like a bonus; you can always log out and set it in gdm itself
<didrocks> pitti: don't you think user will confuse "default session when you haven't logged in one yet" (which is what gdmsetup does) and "my previous session in ~/.dmrc"?
<pitti> ah, that's what you mean
<pitti> but does that happen?
<pitti> i. e. does it really write .dmrc if you didn't change anything?
<pitti> (if so, we should fix that)
<didrocks> hum, good point, not sure
<didrocks> I'll make some tests
<pitti> seb128: ah, on the dupe retracer crashing again, I see what it's complaining about
<seb128> speaking of default session there is a bug about "using failsafe once should not mean it should became default"
<didrocks> ok, so, this dialog will only be useful is the user doesn't change anything session related
<seb128> if somebody wants to fix it... ;-)
<seb128> pitti, ok
<didrocks> seb128: I can have a look at the same time. what is the bug #.
<didrocks> ?
<mat_t> pitti: Hello
<pitti> hey mat_t, how's it going?
<mat_t> pitti: hey, not too bad, you?
<pitti> I'm great, thanks
<mat_t> good to hear :)
<mat_t> pitti: will you have time for a very quick call this morning?
<mat_t> pitti: got couple of questions re mp3 codecs installation process
 * hyperair wonders what black magic was needed to get xorg running on vt1
<pitti> mat_t: in something like an hour?
<mat_t> pitti: sure, perfect!
<seb128> you can ask on the channel too
<seb128> I don't think pitti is the one who know most about that
<seb128> without offense for you pitti ;-)
<mat_t> seb128: :)
<seb128> it''s rather a slomo mvo thing
<pitti> seb128 is right
<seb128> I can probably reply too
<mat_t> seb128: I see - thanks :)
<mat_t> seb128: basically, I'm now testing what happens when the user double-clicks on the mp3 file on a clean install of alpha 2
<mat_t> seb128: or if they try to import the file into rhythmbox
<mat_t> seb128: and I'm getting some strange errors, basically failing to install the codecs
<seb128> didrocks, bug #509182
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 509182 in gdm "(wishlist) selecting failsafe session becomes default for future logins, but should not" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/509182
<seb128> didrocks, ^ the bug number
<seb128> mat_t, what error exactly?
<seb128> mat_t, do you get the code install application triggering?
<mat_t> seb128: hold on, let me paste you a screenshot
<mat_t> seb128: first problem is that the file is being opened in Totem by default, rather than in Rhythmbox
<seb128> that's not a problem nor a bug
<seb128> totem is a play quickly once software
<seb128> it's what you want to have a quick look to movie or song
<seb128> rhythmbox is slow to start and will import the song
<seb128> I don't want to import the song I downloaded usually, I click on those to see if it's good etc
<seb128> and it if it is I move it to my music collection
<didrocks> seb128: thanks
<seb128> well we might disagree on that
<seb128> but it's by design right now
<mat_t> ok I see
<mat_t> anyhow
<mat_t> http://uploadpie.com/CYMvF
<mat_t> seb128: ^
<seb128> do you have universe enable?
<seb128> we can't distribute those codecs for legal reasons
<mat_t> seb128: It's a clean install of alpha 2
<seb128> did you enable universe in the software sources?
<mat_t> without any mods
<seb128> is the box connected to internet?
<seb128> did you get a sources update since install?
<seb128> mvo, ^
<mat_t> I'm getting the same error regardless whether it is connected or not
<mvo> mat_t: hi, hm - could you please do me a favor and run "sudo apt-get update" and test it again?
<mat_t> and I literally installed Ubuntu and run it, did not enable/disable anything
<mat_t> mvo: sure
<mvo> mat_t: I suspect the problem is that universe is enabled, but apt-get update was not run yet, the files are not on the livefs
<mvo> mat_t: there is a bug open about this, it caused issues with software-center as well for karmic
<mvo> mat_t: let me search for the bugnumber
<mat_t> mvo: ok, cool
 * mat_t runs apt-get update
<seb128> I can confirm it finds things to install there
<seb128> so the codec installer is not broken
<seb128> it's likely an universe source issue
<mat_t> mvo: seb128: ok, it works after running apt-get update
<mvo> bug #105511
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 105511 in livecd-rootfs "Universe and Multiverse not enabled by default on the livecd" [Wishlist,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/105511
<mvo> mat_t: could you still please file a bug -I think we need some code in the codec installer to notice this
<mat_t> mvo: ok, will do
<mat_t> mvo: what is the package I should file the bug against?
<mvo> mat_t: please use gnome-codec-installer for now
<mat_t> ok, thanks mvo!
<mvo> mat_t: I will reassign if needed - and give me the bugnumber once its there so that I can put it on my radar
<mat_t> sure
 * mvo has a much smaller radar than say seb128
<seb128> lol
<mat_t> :)
 * seb128 hugs mvo
<mvo> :)
 * mvo hugs seb128
<mat_t> mvo: oops, gnome-codec-installer doesn't seem to exist...
<seb128> install
<mat_t> thx :)
<mat_t> mvo: bug #510033
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 510033 in gnome-codec-install "It's not possible to install mp3 codecs on a fresh install" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/510033
<mvo> thanks mat_t
<mat_t> np :)
<tseliot> seb128: are you getting 2 xservers on the same vt too or was it only chrisccoulson?
<seb128> only chrisccoulson
<seb128> it looks like the second xserver fails to start there
<seb128> so I get the text vt over xorg
<tseliot> with a mouse cursor, right?
<seb128> yes
<tseliot> ok
<seb128> I get the mouse cursors on all vts
<seb128> ie switching to vt1, 2 etc
<seb128> it's still there
<tseliot> my guess is that nothing stopped X and gdm is saving the content of the vt and is using it as a background
<tseliot> it should be possible to reproduce this only with -ati and -inteò
<tseliot> intel
<chrisccoulson> tseliot - this was from my machine last night: http://paste.ubuntu.com/359153/
<chrisccoulson> i had bits of both users desktops on the same VT, with 2 working mouse cursors
<chrisccoulson> it was really strange
<seb128> tseliot, I'm using intel
<tseliot> chrisccoulson: it's rather interesting to see that the first xserver was launched with -nr while the 2nd was launched with -bg
<tseliot> seb128: yes, only -intel and -ati (are patched to) support that feature
<chrisccoulson> tseliot - what is the significance of -nr and -bg?
<tseliot> chrisccoulson: -bg specifies the background colour while -nr tells X not to have a background (i.e. not to wipe what's already in the framebuffer)
<tseliot> with -nr we can save what we have on screen and make a nice transition in gdm
<chrisccoulson> tseliot - ah, ok. thanks
<tseliot> chrisccoulson: oh, wait, the 2nd X was launched with -br
<tseliot> not bg
<mat_t> mvo: can I ask you one more question?
<seb128> tseliot, Xorg.1.log has some errors there
<mat_t> mvo: do you know why this dialog is being displayed: http://uploadpie.com/lzdq4 ? Seems like an unnecessary step - another words, why would I *not* want to search for a plugin? :)
<seb128> [drm] failed to set drm interface version
<seb128> Failed to become DRM master
<seb128> failed to get ressources: Bad file descriptor
<seb128> Kernel modesetting setup failed
<seb128> Screen(s) found, but none have a usable configuration
<tseliot> seb128: can you upload the full log, please?
<seb128> tseliot, will do that in a few minutes
<tseliot> ok
<seb128> tseliot, http://people.canonical.com/~seb128/Xorg.1.log
<tseliot> thanks
<seb128> tseliot, sorry I had to run for lunch
<tseliot> np
<seb128> (very quick lunch today apparently)
<tseliot> :-)
<tseliot> seb128: just to be clear, does the log come from Chris' computer?
<seb128> no, from mine
<seb128> my mini10v
<seb128> I don't get the double xorg issue there
<seb128> I get "xorg seems to try to start but fails and I get a text vt instead"
<tseliot> seb128: ok, so we're dealing with separate bugs
<seb128> which is over vt7
<seb128> likely
<seb128> let me know if you want to debug this one later
<seb128> I'm the mini as a testbox so I can easily get debug infos
<tseliot> but if you get a cursor and you can move it I guess that maybe only the 2nd X is failing?
<seb128> yes
<seb128> my guess is that second x is failing
<seb128> and the text vt goes over vt7
<seb128> which has my running xorg
<seb128> processes are still running
<seb128> chrisccoulson get something similar but where the second xserver success to start
<seb128> so we have 2 bugs at least
<seb128> one being the second xserver failing there
<seb128> and one being that the same vt is being used twice
 * tseliot nods
<chrisccoulson> hey tseliot - what does "-br" do then? (sorry, i had to disappear after your last comment - boss was hanging around)
<tseliot> chrisccoulson: that's a good question. I'll look it up
<chrisccoulson> tseliot - thanks. it's not something i particularly need to know - i was just curious :)
<tseliot> chrisccoulson: I would like to know that, just in case it's some failure in calling -nr and -bg at the same time
<seb128> -br makes a background color to be displayed rather than an xorg grid iirc
<seb128> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gdm/+bug/19238
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 19238 in gdm "should add -br to turn off X stipples" [Medium,Fix released]
<tseliot> seb128: and in what patch can I find that now? Or was it upstreamed?
<seb128> daemon/gdm-server.c:        server->priv->command = g_strdup (X_SERVER " -br -verbose");
<seb128> tseliot, ^ upstreamed
<tseliot> seb128: ok, thanks
<tseliot> chrisccoulson: did you boot with "splash" when you noticed that problem with two xservers?
<tseliot> chrisccoulson: or maybe you didn't have plymouth installed?
<chrisccoulson> tseliot - i booted with splash
<chrisccoulson> i'm not sure if i have plymouth installed
<tseliot> ok
<chrisccoulson> tseliot - i can't check until i get home from work
<tseliot> ok, np
 * didrocks hates autohell :/
<asac> didrocks: autotools are nice ;)
<didrocks> asac: just had some hard time making my build failed. So, that's just an unfair judgement driven by being immediate frustration :)
<mvo> mat_t: could you give me that link again? it seem like its not working for me
<asac> hehe
<pitti> seb128: I moved the WI tracker to people.c.c. now (see announcement), I'm re-using your launchpadlib checkout for gnome-versions
<pitti> so, don't break it :)
<seb128> pitti, ok :-)
<seb128> didrocks, how do you lock the panel une config?
<didrocks> seb128: a mandatory gconf key on /apps/panel/general/top_level_id_list
<didrocks> toplevel*
<seb128> hum ok
<seb128> didrocks, thanks
<didrocks> y/w :)
<tedg> seb128: Good morning! :)
<tedg> seb128: I merged in the logging branch to indicator-applet last night.
<tedg> seb128: Could you try that on your netbook so we can perhaps see why those menus aren't showing up?
<seb128> hey tedg
<seb128> tedg, ok, it's indicator-applet only?
<tedg> seb128: The source package, but it'll built the indicator-applet-session binary package as well.
<tedg> seb128: Both have log files.
<seb128> ok
<seb128> I will try that in a few minutes
<tedg> Great, thanks!
<didrocks> seb128: wncksync pushd, you should be able to NEW it when you have time
<seb128> didrocks, no, I'm in overflow today
<didrocks> ok :)
<seb128> trying to get a start at this gnome-panel profiling work and people pinging everywhere
<seb128> pitti, ^ could you look at this NEW thing please?
<didrocks> good luck :)
<pitti> seb128: will do
<seb128> pitti, thanks
<pitti> seb128: just disconnect from IRC for a while
<seb128> I should do that
<seb128> this gnome-panel profiling is no fun and I don't progress with all the pings
<seb128> tedg, applet-main.c:301: error: ‘INDICATOR_OBJECT_SIGNAL_ENTRY_MOVED’ undeclared (first use in this function)
<pitti> /msg seb128 /quit
<seb128> ;-)
<tedg> seb128: Uhg, you'll need a new libindicator.  But since it doesn't have a version number yet I couldn't change the deps :(
<pitti> didrocks: btw, gdmsetup is already a patch by itself, so feel free to just merge your's into that and update the upstream one
<tedg> seb128: Sorry about that.
<seb128> tedg, that's ok
<didrocks> pitti: yes, but do you think I should merge 15_default_session.patch too?
<pitti> bjf: hey
<pitti> bjf: so which response "path" were you using for the audio symptom to get to the speaker test?
<pitti> didrocks: oh, right, I'm confused
<pitti> didrocks: nevermind me
<pitti> didrocks: the gdmsetup and gdmsetup_defaultsession ones can be merged once default_session goes upstream
 * pitti sighs at our gdm patch stack
<didrocks> pitti: that was my plan, hoping the default session will be merged upstream :)
<didrocks> right, that's frightening
<pitti> didrocks: I hope gdmsetup will be, too; it might not be nice, but it's much better than nothing
<didrocks> pitti: I read a blog post some days ago, let me search it
<pitti> and if other distros really don't like it, they don't need to  ship it
<didrocks> pitti: http://blogs.fedoraproject.org/wp/mclasen/2010/01/15/old-promises/
<mclasen> yeah, I got the login options (somewhat) working last night
<bjf> pitti, I had "Playback do3s not work, or is crackling" selected
<pitti> bjf: hm, so did I
<pitti> I press ok, say yes to the "have you checked that your sound system is plugged in, and turned on?" question
<bjf> pitti, "Yes" to the "Hve you checked that your sound system is plugged in,"
<pitti> then leave the default name of the affected sound card
<bjf> pitti, same
<pitti> and then it's done
<bjf> pitti, the I get the speaker test
<pitti> bjf: ah, perhaps it's because I have both an internal and an usb sound card (from the headset)
<pitti> hm, no, that's not it
<pitti> I still get the "which sound card" question
<pitti> just without the headset now
<bjf> pitti, could be, also I got the latest code from bzr before trying
<bjf> pitti, not sure if there were any changes
<pitti> bjf: so did I, latest from an hour ago
<chrisccoulson> mclasen - that dialog looks sweet :)
<pitti> ok, so seems it's something local then
<bjf> pitti, same here
<pitti> bjf: I'll debug it here then; thanks!
<bjf> pitti, np
<pitti> didrocks: wncksync> lots of cruft in the diff.gz..
<pitti> didrocks: that's because it's a bzr head snapshot, not really the 0.2.3 release, is it?
<didrocks> pitti: I know, it's the same on notify-osd with bzr merge mode
<didrocks> pitti: also, had to clean a proper licensing on wncksync examples too
<pitti> didrocks: the diff.gz has COPYING.LGPL
<pitti> that's very suspicious
<didrocks> oh?
<pitti> didrocks: and almost certainly wrong either way
<didrocks> let me check
<pitti> either something in the orig.tar.gz is under LGPL, then it must be in the orig.tar.gz
<pitti> and if not, it's just cruft
<pitti> didrocks: also, why does wncksyncdaemon explicitly depends on libwncksync0 (= ${binary:Version}) ? that should be covered by shlibs
<pitti> (same with libwncksync-glib)
<pitti> didrocks: and libwncksync-glib is missing a soname suffix
<didrocks> oh, DBO didn't take the last changes from trunk njpatel did
<pitti> what is DBO/
<pitti> ?
<seb128> who is
<seb128> dxteam member
<pitti> ah, thanks
<didrocks> pitti: about the dep, let me check, but I was thinking it wasn't properly set. Trying without them
<njpatel> didrocks, I think it's my fault, I forgot to push
<pitti> didrocks: yep, orig.tar.gz missing COPYING.LGPL
<njpatel> didrocks, I'll merge his work and make a new package, is that okay
<pitti> a new upstream version tarball with all the code changes plus COPYING.LGPL would be nice
<didrocks> njpatel: please, it will be 0.2.4?
<didrocks> pitti: trying to fix the remaining stuff in the meanwhile
<njpatel> didrocks, yep
<pitti> didrocks: want a mail, or is above IRC enough?
<didrocks> pitti: it's enough, thx
<pitti> didrocks: ok, rejecting for now; please ping me if you have a new upload
<didrocks> ok
<didrocks> pitti, njpatel: wncksyncdaemon has no dep on library if I remove them explicitely. Is that intented? (the daemon use no symbol from the libs? http://paste.ubuntu.com/359568/)
<njpatel> didrocks, yeah, the lib is a way to talk to the daemon
<didrocks> and the lib should depends on the daemon? what happened if the lib is installed without the daemon?
<njpatel> didrocks, https://edge.launchpad.net/wncksync/0.2/0.2.4 is the latest release, with both dbo's and my changes
<njpatel> didrocks, the lib depends on the daemon, but the daemon can run without the lib
<didrocks> njpatel: perfect, thanks, pull now and adds the dep on the daemon :)
<didrocks> njpatel: libwncksync-glib should also depend on the daemon/the other lib/nothing?
<dpm> hi pitti, I've noticed that the translations of .desktop files which contain X-GNOME-FullName entries are not shown in Lucid (they are correctly extracted, imported to and exported from LP, though). Any suggestions on which package should I file a bug against?
<dpm> I've seen this in Evolution, Rhythmbox and Empathy
<njpatel> didrocks, I think -glib should pull down both the lib and daemon
<didrocks> njpatel: ok
<seb128> dpm, there is already a bug about that I think
<seb128> dpm, it's like glib
<seb128> likely
<didrocks> pitti: libgiowncksync.so soname is… libgiowncksync.so in http://www.netfort.gr.jp/~dancer/column/libpkg-guide/libpkg-guide.html, it's writtent to reject such package :) what should I do?
<pitti> didrocks: does that go into /usr/lib/ or  /usr/lib/gio/modules/ ?
<seb128> didrocks, that's not a public library
<pitti> didrocks: in the latter case, just install it into the daemon package
<seb128> didrocks, library have libname.so.major.minor.revision
<pitti> seb128: don't worry, I'll sort it out
<seb128> pitti, thanks ;-)
<didrocks> ok, and so, I just install it the daemon package, right?
<seb128> so gnome-panel does load applets asynchonously
<pitti> didrocks: correct
<didrocks> ok, thanks
<seb128> rickspencer3, pitti: ^ (gnome-panel comment)
<seb128> I've changed it to load them synchronously just to see
<seb128> * bonobo-activation: 0.3 second
<seb128> * indicator-applet, session menu: 1.6 seconds
<seb128> * clock applet: 0.8 second
<seb128> * null applet?: 0.1 second
<seb128> * notification area: 1 second (but busy 0.1 second?)
<seb128> * indicator-applet: message: 1 second
<dpm> ok, thanks seb128, I'll look for the bug and if there isn't, I'll file one
<rickspencer3> seb128, where, what huh?
<seb128> rickspencer3, well look on the charts, the applets start together
<pitti> hey rickspencer3
<seb128> not waiting for the previous to be done
<seb128> dpm, that's a known issue
<rickspencer3> seb128, you are saying that gnome panel is already loading applets appropriately?
<seb128> yes
<seb128> and I can't get oprofile or sysprof to give anything useful
<seb128> I'm back to stracing with marks in the code to see where we spend time
<seb128> the only thing useful I got from sysprof is that 10% time is icon loading
<pitti> yay, got my +assignedbugs list below 40
<pitti> seb128: so it already starts them all at the same time? so the charts are just misleading then
<didrocks> pitti: lp:~didrocks/wncksync/packaging if you want to review by bzr
<seb128> pitti, they are not
<pitti> didrocks: ah, you're going to push that to lp:ubuntu/wncksync once it's through NEW, right?
<seb128> pitti, I mean the charts are not misleading
<pitti> seb128: ok
<pitti> 16:09:38        seb128 | so gnome-panel does load applets asynchonously
<pitti> I misinterpreted then
<didrocks> pitti: right, but the source should exists first in ubuntu (I got a reject on dbusmodel yesterday before the source was NEWed)
<pitti> didrocks: right
<pitti> bzr: ERROR: Not a branch: "bzr+ssh://bazaar.launchpad.net/~didrocks/wncksync/packaging/
<pitti> hmm
<didrocks> pitti: hum? https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~didrocks/wncksync/packaging
<seb128> pitti, to be clear it starts everything together, it doesn't wait for one to be done
<pitti> hm, must've been a hickup; works now
<seb128> pitti, the charts show that clearly
<pitti> didrocks: no need for versioned provides/replaces/conflicts
<pitti> didrocks: the old libwncksync-glib package should always go away, and there's no transitional package anyway (and shouldn't be)
<didrocks> pitti: really? I was just following http://wiki.debian.org/Renaming_a_Package
<pitti> didrocks: sure, but the versioning is only required if you have a transitional package
<pitti> and in turn, a transitional pacakge is only needed for application-like packages which you might explicitly want to install
<pitti> libraries should just disappear
<didrocks> pitti: oh ok, for automatic removal of the transitional one
<didrocks> understood
<pitti> didrocks: a simple Conflicts:/Replaces: is enough (no Provides: necessary)
<didrocks> changed
<seb128> pitti, see http://people.canonical.com/~seb128/bootchart/seb128-laptop-lucid-20100119-6.png
<pitti> seb128: blimey, 25 s readahead?
<seb128> pitti, that's hdd not ssd
<seb128> pitti, this one is from my laptop config
<seb128> pitti, but just look at the applets start
<seb128> they are almost all aligned
<pitti> right, nicely aligned
<seb128> that's stock lucid yesterday
<pitti> wow, your panel uses almost no CPU
<pitti> vino-server is in the stock configuration like that?
<seb128> "stock as in not patched"
<seb128> no, that's my user session ;-)
<seb128> I meant I didn't tweak the panel code yet
<pitti> *phew* :)
<chrisccoulson> pitti - vino-server is conditionally started based on a gconf key (ie, if desktop sharing is enabled)
<seb128> gnome-panel doesn't use that much cpu
<seb128> the atom just really sucks
<pitti> didrocks: if that's a new upstream release, why does it still have libgnome-desktop.patch and gio.patch?
<seb128> my 2 years laptop does much better
<pitti> didrocks: (and autogen.sh, m4/util.m4, etc.)
<seb128> pitti, the build change which makes applet being showed as different bars also motivated activity there
<seb128> motivated -> moved
<pitti> ah, right
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - perhaps having out-of-process applets is a better long-term solution? if they're all in the gnome-panel process, then they would be started sequentially wouldn't they?
<didrocks> pitti: those are from trunk and bzr in merge mode integrate them in the diff
<seb128> chrisccoulson, the change was made for memory usage win
<pitti> didrocks: ah, I thought 0.2.4 was just released and thus should have everything
<seb128> chrisccoulson, not sure that doesn't seem to do a real difference on my charts
<pitti> didrocks: I suppose these just aren't shipped in the Makefile.am DIST
<pitti> didrocks: nevermind
<didrocks> pitti: it has everything, let me try to remove the merge mode in bzr
<pitti> chrisccoulson: for the extra cost of a new exec() and linking, though? or are they just fork()ed?
<pitti> didrocks: that's fine
<pitti> didrocks: merge mode with upstream is fine
<chrisccoulson> pitti - i'm not too sure how it all works with the panel yet
<didrocks> pitti: but that adds some crufts in diff.gz, right?
<didrocks> (when merging with upstream release branch)
<pitti> didrocks: that's not a biggie, I was just curious
<pitti> being able to "bzr merge trunk" is good to have
<didrocks> right, but we still have some additionnal files we don't want. I'll try to talk to james_w about that :)
<pitti> didrocks: don't worry
<pitti> didrocks: can you please push your latest dependency fix?
<seb128> bah, an empty gnome-panel takes some 2 seconds to start...
<pitti> that's something for robert to look into?
<seb128> 10% is spent in loading libraries
<didrocks> pitti: done
<seb128> 10% spent registering to session
<seb128> 10% spent reading icons
<seb128> 10% spent read fonts
<seb128> 10% spent reading translations
<pitti> didrocks: seems bzr.lp.net doesn't like me today; still nothing new
<didrocks> pitti: it really doesn't like you apparently, even the gui is updated https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~didrocks/wncksync/package :)
<pitti> didrocks: no, I'm on r104, and so is the GUI
<didrocks> pitti: hum? I see r105
<didrocks> pitti: seems you have a proxy issue so :)
<pitti> boggle
<pitti> I don't have a proxy
<didrocks> oups
<didrocks> no, wrong like second time
<pitti> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~didrocks/wncksync/packaging/changes
<pitti> https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~didrocks/wncksync/packaging
<pitti> both show 104
<didrocks> pitti: sorry, it's me, didn't used --remember last time
<didrocks> pitti: should be ok now
<pitti> didrocks: looks fine; please upload
<didrocks> pitti: thanks, done :)
<seb128> pitti, http://people.canonical.com/~seb128/bootchart/seb-dellmini-lucid-20100120-6.png
<seb128> pitti, ^ current mini desktop with gnome-panel loading things in a sync way
<seb128> you can see the applets loaded being shifted
<seb128> and by how much for each
<seb128> I'm not sure why those are not colored
<seb128> but I think it's a bootchart bug
<seb128> hum, was rather an une type of gnome-panel config
<seb128> or list of applets
<seb128> but you get the idea
<hyperair> pitti: bug #452411 has two verifications (both say it's fixed in the -proposed g-p-m)
<ubottu> Bug 452411 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/452411 is private
<pitti> hyperair: yep, saw them
<hyperair> =)
<didrocks> pitti: thanks for the review and NEWing :)
<pitti> didrocks: my pleasure
<seb128> $ ls -l /etc/fonts/conf.d | wc -l
<seb128> 36
<seb128> could we do something to reduce that?
<seb128> it takes 0.2 seconds on the ssd disk from the mini to open and read all those
<seb128> and 0.6 seconds on my desktop
<seb128> I guess most of the time is not reading the few lines there but opening that number of iles
<seb128> of files
<seb128> pitti, asac: ^
<asac> seb128: yes
<asac> seb128: we just uploaded 2.8
<asac> maybe thats better on its own
<seb128> asac, does it has less config files?
<asac> seb128: then we can go through that thing and dump a bunch more
<asac> imo
<seb128> good, thanks
<asac> seb128: i dont think we dropped anything in this upload
<asac> but we first wanted to merge and  then check for cleanup potential
<asac> there are a bunch of duplicaed things in there. i would like to go the aggressive route and remove many
<asac> and then readd if regressions are reported ;)
<seb128> +1
<asac> right. but please check if the upload itself improved it a bit
<kees> asac: hi! did you see bug 507744 ?  I'd really like to get that into the distro packages.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 507744 in xulrunner-1.9.1 "build with PIE to gain remaining ASLR support" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/507744
<ccheney> is there a way to quieten notifications of a person going online/offline, for just that one person, he seems to be flapping which is very annoying, but i don't want to disable notifications altogether
<asac> kees: is it ok only for lucid?
<ccheney> ah i think i found it "cancel presence notification" is it i am guessing
 * ccheney didn't see that before
<asac> kees: whats that build glitch about?
<ccheney> hmm actually that item seems to claim it does the opposite of what i want
<seb128> asac, I will but I doubt it, we tried 2.8 in december
<seb128> asac, it didn't make a real difference by then
<asac> k
<kees> asac: yeah, it's tested on lucid (I don't want it for SRU)
<kees> asac: something in the debian/rules file doesn't correctly pass CFLAGS, CXXFLAGS and/or LDFLAGS into the build, so using "hardening-includes" wasn't possible.  I fell back to using hardening-wrapper instead.
<kees> asac: i.e. when I added hardening flags from "hardening-includes" to the CFLAGS, CXXFLAGS, and LDFLAGS in debian/rules, they did not reach all the pieces of the build.
<asac> kees: what i am talking about is: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~kees/xulrunner/xulrunner-1.9.1.head+lp507744/revision/524#debian/patches/fix-build-glitch.patch
<kees> asac: oh! I have no idea.  it wouldn't build for me (even unmodified) without that fix.
 * seb128 kicks xdg-utils
<kees> it's like "make" didn't like the end-of-line-escape ("\") in the middle of a make macro
<asac> kees: strange
<kees> asac: yeah, very.  if it builds for you without it, cool.
<asac> i mean ... that code is upstream code, so why would it stop working with hardening
<asac> but i guess you have no idea ;)
<kees> asac: no, it wasn't from the hardening.
<kees> asac: a stock rebuild for me would fail there
<asac> so besides that its just the DEB_: variable and the control?
<kees> correct.
<kees> the control to get the package installed, and the variable to enable its behavior.
<kees> asac: I suspected that some element of the build changed between the last upload and my build.
<asac> not sure. our dailies are still happy :)
<seb128> xdg-utils postinst
<seb128> mkdir /usr/local/share/icons 2>/dev/null || true
<seb128> mkdir /usr/local/share/icons/hicolor 2>/dev/null || true
<seb128> mkdir /usr/local/share/mime 2>/dev/null || true
<seb128> bah
<seb128> thanks to that gnome-panel does some 300 extra stat on start
 * seb128 wonders why the debian maintainer did that
<seb128> (ie stats for each icons subdir since the icon dir is there)
<didrocks> oh :/
<baptistemm> ouch
<seb128> stats are very fast so that's not so much of an issue but still
<didrocks> yeah, 300 stats don't make the desktop boot 0.5s later, but still, as you say…
<seb128> pitti, did you upload your gnome-panel changes yet?
<pitti> seb128: was about to (got dragged to dinner, sorry)
<pitti> seb128: should I hold back?
<seb128> pitti, I'm about to do a change
<seb128> not sure if we want to sneak it in the same upload? or if I should -vversion both revisions?
<pitti> seb128: ok, uncommitted my release commit
<seb128> ok thanks
<pitti> ... and pushed
<seb128> pitti, I'm doing the "start things in one phase" change now
<seb128> danke
<seb128> no revision to pull, hum
<seb128> does that has a delay usually?
<pitti> seb128: pull --overwrite?
<pitti> seb128: I just uncommitted a rev
<pitti> not pushed a new one
<pitti> sorry for the mess
<pitti> I shuold perhaps first dput, then push the debcommit -r
<seb128> pitti, worked, thanks
<soren> Uncommitting a revision and pushing the branch will not remove it from other people's checkout when they do a pull.
<seb128> --overwrite worked
 * soren blinks
<soren> bzr pull has an --overwrite option? Fascinating.
<pitti> sure, just like push
<Nafai> bzr is confusing :)
<pitti> well, uncommitting is confusing
<seb128> pitti, right, I think the tag didn't get uncommited, anyway that's a detail, commited, pushed and uploaded to lucid
<pitti> seb128: fontconfig> it's actually surprising that the number of files matter; it should all be ureadaheaded, shouln't it?
<seb128> it maybe doesn't
<seb128> as said it takes 0.2 second on the ssd
<seb128> and 0.6 seconds there
<seb128> but it maybe would take the same time with 1 file
<jcastro> rickspencer3: it just so happens that andrew starr-b uploaded shotwell this past week.
<jcastro> rickspencer3: it's in NEW
<rickspencer3> huh
<jcastro> rickspencer3: and it so happens that him and another guy are maintaining it in debian as well
<jcastro> so I'm going to link them up with the upstream guys.
<rickspencer3> jcastro, in any case, why don't the yorba guys hang out here?
<jcastro> I don't get the feeling they're an irc-type group.
<rickspencer3> they'll get much farther faster that way
<rickspencer3> well ...
<jcastro> before he sent the mail I sent one about 15 minutes earlier inviting them to hang out here
<rickspencer3> maybe you could help them with that
<jcastro> indeed
<rickspencer3> seb128, I'm looking at music store integration, and ran into this bug:
<rickspencer3> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/bugs/301875
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 301875 in rhythmbox "rhythmbox doesn't play media files when you start em from nautilus" [Low,Invalid]
<rickspencer3> shall I re-open it?
<rickspencer3> pedro_, ^^
<pedro_> rickspencer3, looking for the master one, that's a duplicate
<seb128> rickspencer3, it does if those are in your library
<seb128> rickspencer3, it doesn't if they are not though
<seb128> or something around those line
<seb128> let pedro_ look for the bug
<rickspencer3> seb128, do you consider that behavior desirable?
<rickspencer3> yorba-jim, welcome!
<pedro_> https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=592546 <- that's the upstream bug
<ubottu> Gnome bug 592546 in general "if the file/location is not already known, double-click opens Rhythmbox but does not select and play file" [Minor,Unconfirmed]
<rickspencer3> he everyone, I assume yorba-jim is here to represent for shotwell!
<yorba-jim> Yes indeedy!
<rickspencer3> pedro_, for the music store integration, I think this needs to be fixed on Ubuntu
<rickspencer3> yorba-jim, this is where the ubuntu desktop developers hang out and collaborate
<yorba-jim> Great, happy to be here
<pitti> njpatel, didrocks: what would it take to move the wcksyncdaemon block from the end of the desktop start to the very beginning? (when not much else is happening just yet)
<rickspencer3> so if you guys want to contribute shotwell to the Ubuntu desktop, this is a good place to be, and get to know folks
<yorba-jim> great, we'll make more of a habit of signing in
<seb128> hey yorba-jim
<njpatel> pitti, it's a dbus service, so a dbus-send call?
<seb128> what is shotwell?
<yorba-jim> hello seb128
<pitti> njpatel: right; I'll play around with that tomorrow morning
<yorba-jim> Shotwell is a new photo organizer for GNOME.  http://yorba.org/shotwell
<seb128> rickspencer3, I don't consider it desirable behaviour but default player is totem so it's not a real issue usually
<pitti> njpatel: it's triggered through libwncksync, and that's triggered by the mutter plugin, right?
<seb128> rickspencer3, since you will not get rhythmbox by clicking on things
<Nafai> yorba-jim: looks nice.  do you like vala?
<adam_dingle> hey rickspencer3, are you going to be at FOSDEM?  would be nice to catch up in person
<jcastro> hi yorba folks!
<pedro_> bug https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=524920 ; might be related too
<ubottu> Gnome bug 524920 in Plugins (other) "Allow rhythmbox to play files from local folders without importing into the music library" [Enhancement,New]
<jcastro> seb128: shotwell .4.2 is in NEW last I checked
<yorba-jim> I'm a big fan of Vala.  I wrote an article about it for the GNOME Journal, I'm hoping it'll be in the next ish
<pedro_> rickspencer3, will re open the one you found on lp, we don't seem to be tracking the upstream one
<rickspencer3> ok
<Nafai> yorba-jim: cool
<rickspencer3> with music store integration, we need to be  much more mindful of how we handle this
<Nafai> it seems interesting, for sure
<seb128> rickspencer3, isn't the music store in rhythmbox?
<rickspencer3> we *do not want* people buying music and then not being able to play it without jumping through hoops
<seb128> rickspencer3, like you access it from the rhythmbox ui and not nautilus?
<rickspencer3> seb128, right, so you download an MP3 before you have the codecs installed
<seb128> rickspencer3, well ideally it should be like jamendo right now no?
<yorba-jim> Nafai: It's really coming along, we're quite pleased with how it's helping us
<seb128> rickspencer3, if you download from rhythmbox it's imported in your library and will play
<njpatel> pitti, right
<seb128> rickspencer3, this bug is an issue only for songs which are not in your library
<seb128> rickspencer3, not saying it would not be nice to fix though
<rickspencer3> seb128, hmm
<rickspencer3> good point that
<rickspencer3> if you bought it, it will be in your library
<rickspencer3> and Rhythm Box does open, it just doesn't paly
 * rickspencer3 notes seb128 is always right ;)
<seb128> lol
 * pitti waves good night, Taekwondo time
<seb128> 'night pitti
<seb128> rickspencer3, it does play there
<adam_dingle> by the way, at Yorba we've recently been talking about doing some Rhythmbox work
<rickspencer3> 'night pitti
<rickspencer3> pitti, awesome work btw
<rickspencer3> great day
<adam_dingle> A major weakness of Rhythmbox is that it can't sync easily to ipods or other music players.  we'd like to change that
<Nafai> That is one advantage of Banshee, but I remember it wasn't fine grained enough, it was all or nothing
<dobey> rbox works fine with my ipod, but admittedly it is an "ipod color" and i only used it with itunes like once
<dobey> ... many years ago
<seb128> adam_dingle, the sync work has been done as a SoC project this summer
<seb128> it needs to go to trunk still though
<seb128> adam_dingle, you might be able to start from there or help them maybe?
<didrocks> pitti: sorry, was having my dinner. I can work on that with the dx team tomorrow
<yorba-jim> seb128, (adam stepped away) how far along is it?
<seb128> yorba-jim, I don't know, the #rhythmbox guys said the code was quite ok
<seb128> only a matter of cleaning a bit and making it apply to trunk
<yorba-jim> I think we'd be interested in looking at it
<yorba-jim> getting an idea of where it's at and how much farther it needs to go
<seb128> yorba-jim, that would be great
<jjardon> hello :)
<seb128> yorba-jim, talk to teuf or moch on irc.gnome.org #rhythmbox
<seb128> yorba-jim, they are upstream and know about the details
<yorba-jim> got it -- thanks for the ptr
<seb128> np
<yorba-jim> you don't have a bug # pointing to the patch, do you?
<jjardon> seb128, evolution-couchdb doesn't depend on libbonobo, libbonoboui, libgnome, libgnomeui, libgnomecanvas, libgnomevfs . Do you want I fille a bug?
<seb128> jjardon, should it depends on all of those?
<seb128> yorba-jim, let me look but I think it's rather in git somewhere
<jjardon> seb128, no, no depends but they are listed as package dependencies
<yorba-jim> seb128: np -- we'll talk to teuf or moch and get the details
<seb128> jjardon, you can open a bug yes
<didrocks> jjardon: assign it to me, I'll do the cleanage the same time I'll do it for anjuta (if you don't mind, seb128 ;))
<seb128> didrocks, go for it
<jjardon> didrocks, will do
<jjardon> (thanks :))
<didrocks> jjardon: thank you for notifying us :)
<adam_dingle> seb128, i'm back now.  thanks a lot for the rhythmbox info.  i'd be very interested to check out the syncing patch
<jcastro> seb128: do we have a page that documents how to do the launchpad integration into apps, etc.? I am putting together a page of things that upstreams might be interested in incorporating in their applications
<jjardon> didrocks, I've filled a couple of bugs, hope you dont mind ;)
<didrocks> jjardon: no, it's perfect! Tomorrow will be cleanage day  ;)
<didrocks> and removing deprecrated libraries is always great!
<didrocks> deprecated*
<jjardon> yeah :). There are a lot of packages that not depends on libbonobo (try aptitude remove libbonobo2-0), Do you prefer a bug againgt libbonobo or one bug per package?
<jjardon> didrocks, mmm, maybe is better one bug per package
<jjardon> other question about bzr
<didrocks> jjardon: you open a bug and attach mutiples package on it
<jjardon> most gnome packages don't have a lp:<package> repo or point to the deprecated svn repo, would be great change all to git (at least the official modules)
<jjardon> didrocks, so, waht about file a bug agains libbonobo with a list of packages that dont depend on it anymore?
<didrocks> jjardon: no no, open a bug on a first packages, saying that libbonobo is no more used by the package
<didrocks> jjardon: then, click on "also affect distribution, ubuntu, and select another package"
<didrocks> this will add bug tasks
<jjardon> didrocks, ok
<didrocks> jjardon: there are two vcs. Bzr-Vcs is for ubuntu and if there aren't anyone, it will find into the right directly (lp:ubuntu/package by default)
<didrocks> jjardon: for upstream svn repo, yes, it will be great to point them to git
<didrocks> jjardon: maybe pointing the right svn repo is something to do in Debian first (and open bug in Debian bts)
<seb128> jjardon, no need to open a bug for those
<seb128> jjardon, lot are transitional depends
<seb128> ie libbonobo is used by libgnomepanel-applet
<seb128> which is used by all applets
<jjardon> I know, but IMHO, the dependecy should be in libgnomepanel, not in gnome-applets
<didrocks> jjardon: for all the bug you opened, you first checked that those depends are removed upstream, right?
<jjardon> didrocks, of course
<jjardon> didrocks, You can take a look to the upstream status here: http://www.gnome.org/~fpeters/299.html
<didrocks> jjardon: oh yes, fpeters' page. Long time didn't look at it. Thanks :)
<jjardon> yeah, fpeters rocks! :)
<didrocks> right :)
<seb128> jjardon, depends sometime are transitional ones
<seb128> jjardon, like the rhythmbox one
<seb128> jjardon, rhythmbox doesn't use libglade but gnome-media do and trigger it there
<seb128> you need to understand those before opening a zillion bugs which are due to a library
<jjardon> seb128, gnome-media doesn't depend on libglade anymore :)
<jjardon> only evolution (because you use 2.28) depends on libglade
<didrocks> we'll keep evolution 2.28 for lucid IIRC
<seb128> right
<seb128> jjardon, it does in current tarball and that was an example
<seb128> jjardon, ie the bug on rhythmbox was not a rhythmbox bug
<seb128> so make sure all those bugs are not due to some library
<seb128> in which case the library is buggy
<seb128> and not all the things have the depends
<seb128> jjardon, like in the libbonobo case it's mostly due to gnome-panel and libapplet there
<jjardon> webkit yelp is used in lucid, is this intentional?
<jjardon> 2.30 is still gecko and there has never been a release from the webkit branch
<rickspencer3> TheMuso, are you online yet?
<seb128> re
<strycore_> Since you're talking about Rhythmbox, I'd like to bring up an idea I had some time ago.
<chrisccoulson> hey seb128
<seb128> hello chrisccoulson
<chrisccoulson> how are you?
<strycore_> I think it would be wonderful if every music player (Rhythmbox, Exaile, Amarok, Banshee, ...) had a common database for storing the music collection
<TheMuso> rickspencer3: certainly am.
<TheMuso> Been online going through mail/RSS since 21:20 UTC.
<rickspencer3> heh
<seb128> chrisccoulson, good, you?
<rickspencer3> TheMuso, I thought it was earlier there for some reason
<strycore_> Stored in a folder like ~/.music_library or .local/share/music_library and with a standardized database schema
<strycore_> Tell me what you think about this
<RAOF> strycore: Yes, that sounds nice; but it's not really in our domain.  Also, if you were to do that, Tracker is what would you would use.
<strycore> Yes tracker could be a good way to index music files
<RAOF> strycore: Feel free to bring it up on the respective projects' mailing lists, but I can't see us doing that unilaterally.
<strycore> Well, there should be an authority behind this kind of project, maybe the freedesktop.org people
<seb128> that has already been discussed I think
<seb128> it's a priority for none of those project though
<dobey> strycore: when i get around to upgrading my server, i'm just going to move all my music and movies over to my file server, and export them with upnp/dlna sharing, which pretty much does exactly what any ideal solution should
<strycore> oh cool , do you have a link where I could read about it ?
<seb128> no
<seb128> you are just not the first one to have the idea over years
<seb128> it has been discussed and argued a zillion time on lists, IRC and other ways I guess
<dobey> freedesktop.org is not an authority, it is a communications forum
<strycore> I guess I'm not, like dobey says upnp is a step in that direction
<dobey> it's a hard problem
<dobey> like, why do we have so many music players in the first place? :)
<dobey> and why are they all basically just a bad file manager UI with buttons to play/pause music, and navigate
<strycore> true, but they still have good features
<dobey> none of them have the features i want :)
<strycore> which are ?
<seb128> jjardon, your gdm bug is not a bug...
<seb128> didrocks, ^ I closed it
<dobey> smart playlists that are actually smart
<seb128> bratsche, hey
<seb128> bratsche, I know you are busy but do you think you would have time to look at a gtk theme related crash before lucid?
<seb128> bratsche, it's bug #411941
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 411941 in gtk+2.0 "f-spot.exe crashes when using new wave theme" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/411941
 * bratsche clicks
<seb128> bratsche, it seems to happen with any theme using the pixmap engine
<seb128> bratsche, and only on empty f-spot collection
<bratsche> Huh, interesting.  Sure, I'll take a look at it.
<seb128> bratsche, I guess something in the rendering of the empty grid triggers it
<seb128> bratsche, thanks!
<seb128> bratsche, the theme seems popular so quite some users get the issue
<bratsche> seb128: Do you know if this is on Karmic or Lucid, or does it matter?
<seb128> bratsche, it was on jaunty and karmic
<seb128> let me try on lucid
<bratsche> Cool.
<seb128> I've not tried recently
<bratsche> I'm on Karmic now, so I'll try here.  Thanks.
<seb128> ok good
<seb128> I'm sure it's there on karmic
<seb128> I talked to upstream around karmic time it was assigned on f-spot by then
<seb128> and they said it's a gtk issue
<seb128> it has somewhat been stucked there since
<seb128> thanks!
<seb128> robert_ancell, hey
<robert_ancell> seb128, hey
<seb128> robert_ancell, how are you?
 * robert_ancell is at the talk "The Elephant in the Room: Microsoft and Free Software"
<robert_ancell> seb128, good, feeling very rushed at the conference
<seb128> oh?
<robert_ancell> so little time to see everything, find time to hack on things :)
<seb128> hehe
<chrisccoulson> there's an elephant in the room? :)
<seb128> robert_ancell, did you say that gnome-panel was loading applets in a sync way?
<robert_ancell> the room is full enough that you couldn't fit any elephants!!
<robert_ancell> seb128, yes, it loads the external binaries sequentially - I'm hoping you can spawn them all at once and then lay them out sequentially
<seb128> robert_ancell, are you sure? where did you see that?
<seb128> robert_ancell, it's using the async bonobo api and charts seem to indicate they all start in a short time
<seb128> or are loaded together rather
<robert_ancell> seb128, I thought I was sure, the logs seemed to show that occurring.
<seb128> in the strace log I get lot of "activating OAFIID:..."
<seb128> then some other tasks
<seb128> then the callback for those coming back and being done in async way
<robert_ancell> yes, all the activatings are spread out in time
<robert_ancell> I get 300ms delay between the first block of activating and the second block
<seb128> what do you call block?
<seb128> I get like
<seb128> panel_applet_frame_load(applet_1)
<seb128> panel_applet_frame_load(applet_2)
<seb128> panel_applet_frame_load(applet_3)
<seb128> ...
<robert_ancell> I think it was because they get loaded in the idle loop but the main loop gets stuck laying them out
<seb128> panel_applet_frame_activated(1)
<seb128> panel_applet_frame_activated(2)
<seb128> panel_applet_frame_activated(1) done
<seb128> panel_applet_frame_activated(3)
<seb128> panel_applet_frame_activated(3) done
<robert_ancell> yes, that was it
<seb128> panel_applet_frame_activated(3) done
<seb128> well that seems async to me
<seb128> it starts all the callbacks
<seb128> and they get triggered and finish in random order
<robert_ancell> so they get _queued_ to be loaded but they don't all get triggered at the same time.  And the last ones (indicator applet etc) seem to take the longest so they should start at gnome-panel start
<bratsche> Wow, I really dislike f-spot.
<seb128> bratsche, lol
<seb128> bratsche, why?
<robert_ancell> bratsche, +1
<seb128> bratsche, code wise or the software?
<seb128> robert_ancell, not sure how you conclude that
<robert_ancell> I was saying to rickspencer3 how I used it over Christmas exclusively and it is a real pain
<bratsche> I just meant the application itself.  I haven't looked at its code in a long time, but last time I did I remember not liking it either.
<seb128> robert_ancell, you probably have a better understanding that mine though ;-)
<seb128> f-spot rocks for what I do
<seb128> which is "watching all my photos without opening a zillion directories to find where the photos are on disk"
<robert_ancell> seb128, I don't have a deep understanding but the first step of triggering the applets should not be done in an idle loop - they should all be triggered first and then the results processed in the idle loop
<seb128> I just move the slider until I see the event I want
<bratsche> But right now I wasn't able to reproduce the crasher yet, so I thought maybe I need some photos imported into it.. and I click import and I have nfc what it's doing, I think it's importing shit but the app is totally frozen and I occasionally see crazy Mono stack traces in the terminal.
<bratsche> I didn't even give it a directory to import, it just started importing stuff and going crazy.
<seb128> bratsche, set new wave and run f-spot, maybe try to change between view mode
<robert_ancell> f-spot...
<seb128> like edit and browse
<robert_ancell> doesn't give any feedback when pressing keys
<robert_ancell> randomly slows down all the time
<bratsche> robert_ancell: Dude.. let's start a new photo management app for Ubuntu sometime. :)
<robert_ancell> can get into ui states where it is not obvious how to return to the previous state
<seb128> it's buggy
<seb128> but I like the concept
<robert_ancell> bratsche, :)
<robert_ancell> and everyone I have seen using it (including me) spends ages trying to find the button for the feature they want
<bratsche> I think I found a different crasher in it now. :)
<seb128> robert_ancell, I'm not sure I follow you there cf idle looping
<seb128> robert_ancell, setting the bonobo async call is quick
<robert_ancell> seb128, what the logs were saying to me was:
<robert_ancell> idle callback: start applet 1
<robert_ancell> idle callback: start applet 2
<robert_ancell> idle callback: start applet 3
<bratsche> I'm on New Wave.. how do I change the view mode?
<robert_ancell> applet 1 comes back, start layout out things in GTK+
<robert_ancell> cont...
<robert_ancell> cont...
<robert_ancell> cont...
<robert_ancell> idle callback: start applet 4
<seb128> bratsche, icons in the toolbar
<seb128> bratsche, next to the rotate buttons
<seb128> bratsche, you have edit or something
<robert_ancell> i.e. we are as slow as the time when the last applet starts and when it finishes
<robert_ancell> it should be:
<robert_ancell> start all applets
<bratsche> Yeah.. I'm switching between edit and browse.
<bratsche> No crasher so far.
<robert_ancell> idle callback: handle result from applet 1
<bratsche> I'll keep playing with it.
<seb128> you are sure it's an empty config?
<robert_ancell> idle callback: handle result from applet 2
<robert_ancell> etc
<seb128> robert_ancell, you clearly understand than code better than me ;-)
<seb128> I've just been setting the markers today
<seb128> stracing and reading some logs
<seb128> I'm not sure how the gtk+ layouting is done
<seb128> I've seen that it sets the async bonobo calls
<robert_ancell> seb128, I'm a bit worried how hard it will be to fix.  But if I have an exclusive week to fix it I'm more hopeful
<seb128> those come back in random order
<seb128> but they call a callback function then
<seb128> which is what seems to take time
<seb128> it takes some 0.2 to 0.8 seconds each
<seb128> ie panel_applet_frame_activated()
<robert_ancell> yes but the calls are not made at the same time - they are called when the idle loop is not busy (it may be on your system they all manage to get called at the same time)
<seb128> which seems to be all the bonobo and corba talks with the applet
<seb128> well you can't do 2 things at the same time
<seb128> if one callback is using the cpu it's normal than you can't get a second one running no?
<robert_ancell> yes but the issue is there is one main loop - because GTK+ is using it should not stop bonobo
<seb128> how do you do that?
<seb128> robert_ancell, http://people.canonical.com/~seb128/bootchart/seb128-laptop-lucid-20100119-6.png btw
<seb128> see the applets at the bottom of this one
<robert_ancell> I'll put some example code in a pastebin...
<seb128> robert_ancell, sorry to bother you with that ;-)
<imachine> hello
<seb128> robert_ancell, enjoy the conference, we can talk about that later
<seb128> robert_ancell, or send me an email with the example later if you want
<seb128> robert_ancell, I will let that issue for you to deal with I think since it seems you get a week to help us there
<robert_ancell> ok
<seb128> robert_ancell, I will try to profile the different applets meanwhile
<seb128> see if there work we could spare
<robert_ancell> yes, I haven't done any work there
<seb128> especially in the menu and clock ones
<robert_ancell> (and I'm assuming we can't easily recoup any bonobo/corba overhead)
<imachine> question about encrypted folders, anyone can help? I logged on to my freshly installed 9.10 @ i386 (original, 9.10 pressed cd obtained by mail from canonical) that previously I have setup encrypted home dirs on.
<seb128> imachine, hey, try #ubuntu
<seb128> bratsche, did you manage to get it crashing?
<seb128> bratsche, I can have a look now if you want
<robert_ancell> I was also looking at not showing the panel until the widgets are laid out because it is drawing them while loading which is a waste of time
<seb128> it does some widget side requesting a lot
<seb128> widget size requesting
<seb128> would be nice to do that once only when things are loaded indeed
<bratsche> seb128: Nope, it doesn't want to crash for me. :(
<imachine> afterwards, two windows popped up, upon first login - one briefly about setting up password for the encrypted home dir, with two buttons - next and launch action now. I chose next, whcih led me to another type of this info-questionnare-window which told me I had no language support installed. I disregarded it as I knew it from before. To my memory, the windows came back.
<bratsche> Wait, why did I write a frowny face there?  That should be good news!
<robert_ancell> I tried to stop that but it didn't work
<imachine> to My dismay however, the windows did no come back.
<imachine> and now some of my settings do not save.
<imachine> this is clearly a bug imho,
<seb128> bratsche, set new wave
<imachine> and seb128 yes, I did try #ubuntu  ;)
<bratsche> seb128: I did, I'm running New Wave right now.
<seb128> bratsche, f-spot -b /tmp/dir
<imachine> seb128, one 'ikonia' told me to check out #ubuntu-desktop ;)
<seb128> bratsche, cancel the import dialog
<imachine> so here I am
<seb128> bratsche, click on edit in the toolbar
<imachine> I want to help solve the problem, more initially, I'd like to know more about the schema on which these windows pop up by.
<seb128> bratsche, click back on browse
<imachine> then, maybe I could run them manually.
<seb128> bratsche, it should crash
<seb128> imachine, try #ubuntu
<bratsche> seb128: Nope.
<imachine> and set up the said password, or so, which I guess seems crucial for having an encrypted home dir.
<seb128> bratsche, stop using your hacked gtk version where all bugs are fixed ;-)
<bratsche> seb128: I just tried on both my Karmic and Lucid machines, and it didn't crash on either one.
<bratsche> haha
<seb128> it did crash twice in a row there
<bratsche> wtf.
<seb128> every time
<seb128> edit image get you a broken image icon?
<bratsche> Yes.
<seb128> and going back to browse?
<bratsche> Yeah, and then I'm back at an empty photo browser.
<robert_ancell> seb128, here is my gnome-panel log btw: http://imagebin.ca/view/SM2Z2c7.html
<robert_ancell> notice the delay between activating the WorkspaceSwitcherApplet and MultiloadApplet
<robert_ancell> ok, back to the conference :)
<seb128> robert_ancell, right I get that too I was wondering why
<seb128> robert_ancell, it's like loading 3 applets
<seb128> and then sitting there
<seb128> and then loading a new bunch
<seb128> bratsche, try with a guest session maybe?
<robert_ancell> yeah, it's the starvation issue I was trying to describe.  I'll try and email it in more of a coherent way later
<seb128> bratsche, or gconftool-2 --recursive-unset /app/-f-spot
<seb128> robert_ancell, thanks, enjoy!
<seb128> bratsche, try f-spot -b /tmp -p /tmp
<seb128> bratsche, it's weird reading my irc log from upstream they got it to crash every time too on different distro
<seb128> bratsche, you did set the new wave gtk theme right? not an icon theme...? ;-)
<bratsche> No, it's the whole theme.. changed my WM theme and my gtk theme.
<bratsche> From the Appearances preferences dialog.
<seb128> ok dunno why it works for you then
<seb128> you don't unset csw or something?
<seb128> or have an hacked environment in some way?
<seb128> bratsche, GDK_NATIVE_WINDOWS=1 workaorund it
<bratsche> This machine has normal packages setup.. I keep all my hacked up gtk stuff in /opt and only use it when I change LD_LIBRARY_PATH manually on the command line.
<bratsche> seb128: Oh, that fixes it?
<seb128> bratsche, yes
<bratsche> Logging in as my test user on my other machine.
<seb128> bratsche, you are sure you don't have the variable set from some previous testing? ;-)
<bratsche> I just logged in as my test user on my Lucid machine and it's working for me there too, I swear!
<seb128> unbelievable
<bratsche> Either f-spot loves me way more than I love f-spot, or I'm doing something wrong to reproduce this.
<seb128> unset GDK_NATIVE_WINDOWS
<seb128> LC_ALL=C f-spot -b /tmp
<bratsche> I'm setting New Wave theme, starting f-spot on the command line, switching to edit image, switching back to browse.
<bratsche> I'm getting some warning from f-spot about GdkPixbufLoader..
<bratsche> (/usr/lib/f-spot/f-spot.exe:31450): GdkPixbuf-WARNING **: GdkPixbufLoader finalized without calling gdk_pixbuf_loader_close() - this is not allowed. You must explicitly end the data stream to the loader before dropping the last reference.
<seb128> that's "normal"
<seb128> thanks for trying
<bratsche> Sorry dude. :/
<seb128> that's ok
<seb128> I don't know why it doesn't happen to you
<seb128> it crashes every time there ;-)
<seb128> and same for upstream guys when they tried
<seb128> some being on opensuse
<seb128> you could maybe try with your opt gtk :-)
<seb128> who knows ;-)
<seb128> The error was 'BadAlloc (insufficient resources for operation)'.
<seb128>   (Details: serial 9279 error_code 11 request_code 53 minor_code 0)
<bratsche> Now that is really bugging me though. :)
<seb128> chrisccoulson, ^ does it crash for you?
<seb128> bratsche, me too! ;-)
<bratsche> seb128: Are you and your team going to be in Portland?
<seb128> yes
<seb128> you?
<bratsche> Yeah
<bratsche> Cool
<seb128> nice ;-)
<bratsche> I want to see this crasher. :)
<seb128> lol
<seb128> get a livecd
<seb128> or kvm to boot an iso
<bratsche> Oh yeah, good call.  I'm sure I have one laying around somewhere.
<seb128> I'm sure you have some debug variable set in your environment or something ;-)
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - it doesn't seem to crash here either
<bratsche> woot!
 * bratsche hi5's chrisccoulson
<chrisccoulson> i'm just running f-spot -b /tmp with the new wave theme
<chrisccoulson> bratsche - what arch are you using?
<chrisccoulson> just in case that matters;)
<seb128> chrisccoulson, switch between browse and edit
<seb128> using the toolbar
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - still no crashes
<seb128> you have an empty collection right?
<bratsche> The French Conspiracy.. except this is the conspiracy against the French.  Or, against one of them. ;)
<seb128> lol
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - i'm running with "-b /tmp", so it comes up with no pictures
<seb128> bah
<seb128> that's how f-spot pays me back to say I quite like it!
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - i can make it crash in virtualbox though
<bratsche> I just tried in vmware and still no luck.
<chrisccoulson> my virtualbox install is a different architecture though
<bratsche> What is it?
<chrisccoulson> bratsche - my virtualbox install is i386, and my desktop is amd64
<bratsche> I think everything here is amd64, or whatever the proper name is for that now.
<bratsche> Hmm.. interesting. :)
<chrisccoulson> bratsche - there we go then :)
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - you're using i386 arent you?
<seb128> yes
<bratsche> If seb128 is on 32-bit then I'll install a 32-bit Karmic in vmware later and look into this there.
<bratsche> I need to finish up some other stuff first though.
<seb128> bratsche, don't give you that much trouble only for that
<seb128> bratsche, let me ping alex about it tomorrow now that I know it happens only on csw
<seb128> he's quite responsive to my csw crash pings usually ;-)
<bratsche> Okay, cool.
<seb128> you can probably try to boot an i386 iso or cd on an amd64 box too btw
<bratsche> Yeah, I'm downloading an iso now.
<seb128> you don't have one of those CD we have at all uds, sprints, etc? ;-)
<bratsche> Probably, but I have no idea where I put them!
<seb128> hum
<seb128> all the dups are on i386 too
<seb128> weird, I didn't think that a csw issue would be arch dependant
<bratsche> Me either.
#ubuntu-desktop 2010-01-21
<asac> kees: is the hardening depends only fulfillable in lucid?
<asac> curious, when was that package added?
<kees> asac: hardening-wrapper?  it's existed in probably intrepid.
<kees> actually, hardy.
<asac> good
<asac> kees: does it hurt if it ends up being used in hardy?
<asac> for firefox 3.6
<kees> it shouldn't no.
<asac> good ;)
<kees> heh, cool
<asac> so this will sink down i guess
<kees> ?
<asac> well, we are working on the firefox 3.6 update
<asac> since it has allmost new sysdepends its atm the same for all releases
<asac> s/new/no/
<asac> not tomorrow ;)
 * asac tries to prevent panic ;)
<asac> for now i asked because we have the branch in daily ppa for hardy-lucid
<kees> heh
<kees> asac: it _should_ build for hardy.  I'm looking through the changes since the 1.11 (hardy) version of hardening-wrapper.
<asac> kees: we will see soon in daily ppa
<asac> i was more scared if it might break runtime behaviour in case it just builds
<kees> I don't want to change the version of hardening-wrapper in hardy, so if things go wrong, we can just not enable DEB_BUILD_HARDENING=1 in the rules for that build.
<asac> true
<asac> kees: guess we should do the same for tbird 3?
<asac> its basically the same stub binary
<kees> asac: yeah.  anything built from xulrunner should do it.  mostly I'm just trying to uber-harden firefox itself, since it's the #1 vulnerability target.
<asac> right
<kees> RAOFLOOD :)
<RAOF> :(
<RAOF> On the up side, once the new gjs is built gnome-shell will finally build on Lucid.
<kees> cool!
<RAOF> Mozilla libraries are such a pain in the neck!
<kees> heh
<kees> asac: where should I be watching for the PIE build?  https://code.launchpad.net/~mozillateam/firefox/firefox-3.6.head ?
<TheMuso> nhrm ok, we have latest ardour in lucid. Seems it was a sync.,
<TheMuso> woops wrong channel.
<didrocks> good morning
<pitti> good morning
<pitti> bryce_: why did you move the alpha-3 items from desktop-lucid-xorg-triaging-diagnosis back to alpha-2? alpha 2 is done and shouldn't get new WIs
<didrocks> Guten Tag pitti
<pitti> bryce_: I put it back, I assume it was just a glitch
<pitti> bonjour didrocks!
<seb128> hey there
<pitti> hey seb128, bonjour
<seb128> hey pitti, guten tag!
<seb128> how are you?
<didrocks> hello seb128 :)
<seb128> hey didrocks
<chrisccoulson> good morning everyone
<seb128> hey chrisccoulson
<didrocks> hello chrisccoulson
<seb128> pitti, do you think you could get bootcharts from yesterday and today on your mini or laptop config?
<pitti> hey chrisccoulson
<seb128> didrocks, ^ or you?
<seb128> or somebody who isn't me
<seb128> I would like to check how the session change worked
<didrocks> seb128: I have a hd, do you want one explicitely on ssd?
<chrisccoulson> hey seb128 pitti didrocks
<seb128> but my boxes have too much tweaking
<pitti> seb128: I dist-upgraded last night, but I can downgrade the panel first
<chrisccoulson> how are you all today?
<seb128> I'm not sure what part is local and what is in lucid now
<pitti> seb128: sure, will do that now
<seb128> pitti, no, today's chart should be enough
<pitti> seb128: sure, will generate one
<didrocks> pitti: do you want a second one?
<didrocks> opus
<seb128> let see if it does what we want
<didrocks> seb128: ^
<seb128> didrocks, if you want sure, thanks
<seb128> chrisccoulson, good thanks, you?
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - yeah, not too bad. just having my first coffee of the day
<seb128> hum, coffee!
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - i'm just wondering whether this gtk commit should go in to karmic: http://git.gnome.org/browse/gtk+/commit/?id=0748cf563d0d0d03001a62589f13be16a8ec06c1
<chrisccoulson> i think that the problem it fixes might be the cause of some panel crashers
<chrisccoulson> it fixes the issue we had with the screensaver crashing a while back
<seb128> chrisccoulson, do you have any lp bug number matching it?
<seb128> chrisccoulson, I'm fine backporting it
<seb128> robert_ancell pointed another change worth backporting too
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - bug 463168 and bug 510453 look like the same issue
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 463168 in gnome-panel "gnome-panel crashes with a BadPixmap X error" [Unknown,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/463168
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 510453 in nautilus "Nautilus file copy progress bar sometimes causes panel crash" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/510453
<seb128> thanks
<seb128> it's a bit of a shame
<seb128> we have gtk 2.18.3 in karmic
<seb128> and current stable serie has 2.18.6
<seb128> and quite some bugs in csw has been fixed there
<seb128> but every update has quite some changes and we don't manage to get those going
<chrisccoulson> i could do with the reporters providing a good backtrace, just to be sure, but I suspect it is probably the same issue that caused bug 446395 too, which i added a workaround for in gnome-screensaver
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 446395 in gnome-screensaver "Screen lock unlocks after 5 wrong attempts" [Critical,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/446395
<chrisccoulson> 2.18.6 might even have that change in
<seb128> we will not realistic update now
<seb128> realistically
<seb128> there some hundred commits between our version and current
<chrisccoulson> yeah, that's quite a lot of commits to review
<seb128> http://git.gnome.org/browse/gtk+/log/?h=gtk-2-18
<seb128> the commit you pointed is in 2.18.5...
<seb128> bug #461912
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 461912 in gnome-panel "gnome-panel crashed with SIGSEGV in gdk_window_impl_x11_get_colormap()" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/461912
<seb128> that seems the same issue
<pitti> didrocks, njpatel_: building clutter bzr head fails with
<pitti> bar-view.vala:69: error: implicit declaration of function ‘ctk_effect_set_margin’
<pitti> didrocks, njpatel_: I suppose this needs some new clutk API?
<njpatel_> didrocks, pitti: You mean Clutk + Unity from lp:clutk and lp:unity?
<pitti> probably, yes
<didrocks> pitti: seems that it needs. There will be a new release of clutk today. Not sure that njpatel_ took it into account (no new clutter needed)
<pitti> hm, in fact not
<pitti> grep -r set_margin .
<pitti> -> no result in lp:clutk
<seb128> chrisccoulson, http://git.gnome.org/browse/gtk+/commit/?h=gtk-2-18&id=f2fffaad71c012d110ad79a1f15afdb81c580d2f
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - i'm not sure that bug 461912 is the same issue, as that one crashes with SIGSEGV. i could be wrong though
<seb128> chrisccoulson, this one might lead to some of the crashes too
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 461912 in gnome-panel "gnome-panel crashed with SIGSEGV in gdk_window_impl_x11_get_colormap()" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/461912
<seb128> chrisccoulson, that's the one I was having on lucid
<seb128> chrisccoulson, well, http://bugzilla.gnome.org/603652
<njpatel_> didrocks, pitti: I'm not sure wtf is going on, but I promise it'll be fixed for today's releases
<pitti> njpatel: ok, no worries; I was just curious
<didrocks> njpatel: ping me if you need a new clutter version too
<njpatel> pitti, it seems like some of the commits weren't pushed
<njpatel> didrocks, pitti no rush for new clutter version atm -- can wait 'till or after platform sprint -- I'm sure they'll be integration issues
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - do you still see these crashes on lucid now?
<seb128> chrisccoulson, no
<pitti> seb128: http://people.canonical.com/~pitti/bootcharts/ the two daniel* ones
<chrisccoulson> thats good to know :)
<pitti> seb128: I think it worked as intended
<pitti> seb128: just seems that the -11 kernel has some regression to stall early boot by some 5 secs
<didrocks> hum, strange, I don't get any bootchart log on my dell, probaly something to set
<pitti> didrocks: it's not installed by default
<seb128> pitti, yes, thanks
<pitti> bootchart and pybootchartgui
<didrocks> pitti: I've installed them
<pitti> didrocks: and waited long enough?
<didrocks> pitti: maybe not, let me look again
<didrocks> ok, got them now
<pitti> takes about a mintue after the desktop is ready
 * seb128 mark the wi as done
<didrocks> oh ok, I wasn't aware than making the png was so long :)
<didrocks> is there any kind of hook signal when the pictures are ready to upload them automatically somewhere?
<seb128> are inotify?
<seb128> gvfs-monitor if you want
<seb128> gvfs-monitor-dir
<didrocks> I'll pick inotify as I'm not used to gvfs-monitor :)
<seb128> didrocks, well gvfs-monitor-dir is a command
<pitti> gvfs-monitor-dir /tmp/
<pitti> touch /tmp/foo
<didrocks> seb128: pitti: thanks, I'll have a look at that :)
<didrocks> seb128: http://people.canonical.com/~didrocks/mini10v-20100121-1.png
<seb128> urg
<seb128> hdd?
<pitti> didrocks: you need to reboot, that was an ureadahead profiling run
<didrocks> seb128: yes, cf ^
<didrocks> ok, rebooting
<didrocks> ok, ureadahead seems to be active this time: http://people.canonical.com/~didrocks/mini10v-20100121-2.png
<seb128> right
<pitti> hm, so moving wncksyncdaemon to the start of the desktop chain doesn't help
<seb128> we are cpu bounded for most of login anyway
<seb128> we need to do less, shuffling will not bring us a lot
<pitti> there's a slight CPU drop right at the start, though
<pitti> and wncksyncdaemon is a solid CPU block at the very end now
<pitti> now I get a very compact block
<pitti> OTOH, the difference between two identical boots was already about a second
<pitti> so it could just get lost in the noise
<seb128> what is wkcnsync using so much cpu for?
<pitti> reading all the .desktop files
<pitti> it's from the cache, of course (I hope, will check)
<pitti> but still takes a lot of time
<seb128> shouldn't that be much quicker with the cache?
<seb128> well
<seb128> I don't see that busy cpu bar on gnome-panel
<didrocks> pitti: wncksyncdaemon is started by liblauncher on demand, right? How did you changed the starting point? (adding a .desktop?)
<pitti> perhaps it could only be launched when the first real app gets started
<seb128> and the menu applet does read those as well
<pitti> didrocks: dbus-send in Xsession.d
<didrocks> pitti: ok, thanks :)
<pitti> seb128: I'll trace it to verify that it's using the cache
<seb128> thanks
<pitti> jeez, it's indeed reading the .desktop files
 * pitti adds a work item
<seb128> yes, confirmed there
<pitti> and all the .mo files
<pitti> and the themes pngs?!?
<pitti> ok, that smells like a good piece of work for the morning
<seb128> pitti, mo and png is expected
<seb128> hum
<seb128> I don't confirm the png thing
<pitti> it's just access() for the pngs
<seb128> right
<pitti> it shouldn't try to open() all the .mo files, though
<pitti> the gnome-menus cache has them readily translated
<seb128> well, it's not using the cache
<pitti> right
<pitti> seb128 | pitti, mo and png is expected
<pitti> ^ why? (except for not using the cache?)
<seb128> well, every apps look for translations at start time no?
<seb128> the png I though you were saying the icon cache loading
<seb128> pitti, strace -e open gmenu-simple-editor 2>&1 | grep locale
<seb128> pitti, same issue
<pitti> seb128: but those are for translating the .desktop files, not just for translating itself
<pitti> also, wncksyncdaemon shouldn't need translations in the first place
<seb128> oh right, I see what you mean
<seb128> but doesn't the gettext changes we have mean you get a gettext call when trying to get the Name= for a .desktop entry?
<pitti> the cache is per-locale
<seb128> ok
<seb128> so it's all down to "not using the cache"
<didrocks> seb128: regarding bug #509182. There are two ways of fixing it: the quick and dirty one which is "if session_name is xxxx, don't record in dmrc". A better way (to my mind), is to see if the .desktop comment contains "failsafe". It just include more code changes. What do you prefer (I guess we can upstream the second one)?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 509182 in gdm "(wishlist) selecting failsafe session becomes default for future logins, but should not" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/509182
<seb128> didrocks, second one seems better
<didrocks> ok, more structure changes, let's go (currently only the session name is sent by dbus, I have to do the same for comment) :)
<seb128> does anybody get regular wncksync apport crash notifications?
<seb128> regular = every few boots
<didrocks> I don't boot enough to get them, maybe
<pitti> njpatel: right now, windowmatcher.c loads and parses all the desktop files manually, thus circumventing the gnome-menus cache; would it be enough to only look at desktop files which actually belong to applications, i. e. which you can see in the App menu?
<seb128> njpatel, which ones are those?
<seb128> ups
<seb128> pitti, ^
<njpatel> pitti, yes it would, and it's something on DBO's plate
<njpatel> pitti, hopefully something we can get before platform sprint
<pitti> njpatel: I'm happy to work on this right now
<njpatel> pitti, Oh, sweet :)
<njpatel> pitti, using gnome-menus should work fine
<pitti> njpatel: I'd like to either (1) rewrite it using gnome-menus get_tree(), or (2) directly look for the gnome-menus cache and read the cache if it's there
<pitti> depending on whether or not we want to introduce a gnome-menus dependency or rather rely on the format of the gnome-menus cache
<pitti> the former seems cleaner to me
<njpatel> pitti, gnome-menus is better in my opinion (we already have  a dep elsewhere, so it's not such a bad thing) -- We'd need to read applications.menu and settings.menu
<njpatel> *better in my opinion too
 * pitti agrees
<njpatel> pitti, are you going to work on this directly?
<pitti> njpatel: well, in a branch/MP
<njpatel> pitti, sure, the "directly" was not necessary :)
<njpatel> pitti, that's awesome, let me/DBO know if you need any help with that
<pitti> njpatel: sure; unlike unity itself, this is stuff that I actually understand, so I'm happy to help out
<njpatel> pitti, lol, I'm sure you'd understand Unity too :) Clutter is a lot like Gtk
<njpatel> Um, is the need to reload iwlagn model (intel wireless) necessary every other day? Or, better put, is it a known problem?
<njpatel> s/model/module
<vish> chrisccoulson: hi... has the gnome-screensaver's legacy inhibit patch been removed?
<chrisccoulson> vish - yes, it caused a regression
<vish> hmm. :(
<chrisccoulson> vish - it's been removed in karmic completely, but replaced with something else in lucid
<chrisccoulson> but that doesn't work properly yet due to a Xorg bug
<vish> chrisccoulson: ah.. k.. i tried with vlc it doesnt work.. maybe xorg then :s
 * vish likes the new software center treeview stuff mvo has done :)
<seb128> chrisccoulson, http://launchpadlibrarian.net/38183183/gtksru.debdiff
<seb128> chrisccoulson, http://launchpadlibrarian.net/38183183/gtksru.debdiff, just uploaded
<seb128> chrisccoulson, it should fix some of those crash issues
<seb128> the pixmap leak leading to xorg crashing when playing cards seems an annoying issue
<seb128> the pixmap leak leading to xorg crashing when playing cards seems an annoying issue
<seb128> ups
<seb128> hey pedro_
<pedro_> salut seb128!
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - looks good. hopefully it will fix some of these panel crashes anyway
<seb128> gnome-panel crashing is not too much of an issue usually
<seb128> it just respawn
<tseliot> seb128: what's the command to update the gnome menu?
<seb128> tseliot, how update?
<tseliot> seb128: if I put a desktop file in /usr/share/applications/ and I want it to show up in the menu
<seb128> tseliot, the menu cache on disk you mean? update-gnome-menus-cache
<seb128> tseliot, but there should be a trigger for that
<seb128> tseliot, the gnome-panel menu uses inotify and will refresh
<seb128> tseliot, no need to do anything
<tseliot> ok
<seb128> do you get some issue?
<tseliot> yes, the nvidia-settings icon wasn't in the menu
<didrocks> seb128: sometime, it didn't refreshed. I got the same experience on karmic, even when touching .desktop file
<seb128> there is a known race bug though
<seb128> things using TryExec
<seb128> the desktop getting unpacked before the binary sometime
<seb128> and gnome-menus goes "hum, the tryexec binary is not there, the menu entry is broken"
<pitti> didrocks, njpatel_: just to confirm, ~canonical-dx-team/wncksync/trunk/ is the real upstream for wncksync, yes? it's not ~anjali?
<tseliot> seb128: no TryExec here
<seb128> ok so I don't know
<seb128> patches are welcome
<didrocks> pitti: for me, yes, but I prefer I prefer njpatel_ to confirm :)
<seb128> ;-)
<tseliot> :-)
<njpatel_> pitti, didrocks: that has the latest code, yes
<pitti> perfect, thanks
<pitti> njpatel_: tests/alt-tabber is nice!
<njpatel_> Heh, an abandoned experiment I think
<seb128> mvo, btw there is a patch in launchpad on s-c for using a stock gtkentry one rather than a sexy widget
<pitti> good for testing that I didn't break anything, though
<seb128> mvo, dunno if you have seen it, I ran accross the bug yesterday
<njpatel_> definitely
<pitti> create_desktop_file_table(): real 4,21784 (precision: 1e-09) cpu 0,162763 (precision: 1e-09)
<pitti> so, that's definitively too much (that's with cold cache)
<seb128> it's on your laptop right?
<pitti> right
<mvo> seb128: thanks, i check after lunch
<seb128> mvo, bug #506811
<seb128> for reference
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 506811 in software-center "Replace SexyIconEntry by GtkEntry icon functionality (available in GTK+ 2.16)" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/506811
<seb128> mvo, enjoy lunch!
<njpatel> didrocks, https://edge.launchpad.net/clutk/0.3/0.3.8 & https://edge.launchpad.net/unity/0.1/0.1.8
<didrocks> njpatel: hehe, I was already monitoring :)
<LLStarks> hi
<TeTeT> asac: I've got an open question from a customer on modemmanager, see question 98187, https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager/+question/98187
<LLStarks> certain prompts are being randomly italicized
<LLStarks> http://img193.imageshack.us/img193/5424/italicsupdating.png
<asac> TeTeT: have to check with dan on that
<gnomefreak> problem = if you remove "FUSA" from panel and try to add it back on you lose your gnome-panels  what is the app i file a bug against?
<TeTeT> asac: ok
<TeTeT> asac: another query on nm: according to  http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/NetworkManager/Dispatcher  I can have a script for pre-up, up, down, post-down. Is this really true? THe customer made a test and found only pre-up and post-down to be working?
<asac> TeTeT: the customer is right
<asac> pre-up post-down? i thought it was flipped: e.g. post-up and pre-down ;)
<TeTeT> asac: quite possible
<asac> if oyu need the details i can check. but its definitly true that not all four are available
<TeTeT> asac: no need for details, I write them that the doc is wrong
<asac> yes
<asac> whatever they find its a feature
<asac> ;)
<TeTeT> asac: he he
<pitti> create_desktop_file_table(): real 1,07993 (precision: 1e-09) cpu 0,0911074 (precision: 1e-09)
<pitti> now, much better
<seb128> waouh!
 * seb128 hugs pitti
<pitti> 4.2 -> 1.6 secs
 * pitti commits and pulls branch to the netbook
<pitti> erm, 1.08 secs, I mean
<seb128> njpatel, ^ see
<njpatel> pitti, awesome!
<pitti> trunk: cold cache: 0.453 (real), 0.29 (cpu)    hot cache: 0.17 (real), 0.16 (cpu)
<pitti> speedup: cold cache: 0.19 (real), 0.13 (cpu)   hot cache: 0.09 (real), 0.08 (cpu)
<pitti> ok, that's something
<seb128> on what config?
<seb128> the mini ssd?
<pitti> yes, on the mini 10
<pitti> njpatel: do you think the delay is small enough to call create_desktop_file_table() on demand?
<pitti> it would mean to introduce a 0.3 s latency to the unity bar for the first app you start
<pitti> not sure whether that's worth it
<njpatel> pitti, I think it could be acceptable to call it the first time we actually need it
<pitti> it might be a dirty trick if we need some more 0.3 secs in the end
<seb128> I would tend to say that trading login speed for user action reactivity is not a good deal
<pitti> I'll do some experiments, but won't commit that lazy thing for now
<njpatel> pitti, seeing as startup-applications start at the end of the startup cycle
<seb128> having things apparently loaded but slugish really sucks for the user experience
<pitti> oh, and my numbers above were with -O0 -g
<pitti> seb128: *nod*, that's why I'm asking; it wouldn't delay the app itself, just the display of it in the unity bar
<huats_> hello everyone !
<didrocks> hey huats_ o/
<huats_> hey didrocks
<seb128> hi huats_
<pitti> seb128: http://people.canonical.com/~pitti/bootcharts/daniel-lucid-20100121-unity-wncksynccache.png -> won half a second
<pitti> \o/
<pitti> I'll hammer on this some more after lunch
<seb128> pitti, you rock!
 * didrocks hugs pitti
<tjaalton> hmm there's no way to get gdm display the username field on start? now I need to click on "other" first
<seb128> tjaalton, there is a bug open about that
<tjaalton> seb128: ok, I'm going through them now and will subscribe
<seb128> tjaalton, bug #463029?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 463029 in gdm "GDM without user list requires that you click Log In." [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/463029
<tjaalton> seb128: yep, that's it, thanks
<seb128> np
<tseliot> james_w: is there some script which updates bzr branches for ubuntu packages after we upload new revisions? (e.g. lp:ubuntu/nvidia-graphics-drivers)
<njpatel> seb128, how do I find out which packages are available for ARM in lucid?
<seb128> njpatel, get the ftp index for the arch?
<seb128> njpatel, ie use http://ports.ubuntu.com/dists/lucid/main/binary-armel/?
<seb128> njpatel, I've no good reply otherwise...everything should be available there
<seb128> njpatel, do you look for some specific information?
<seb128> hey tedg
<njpatel> seb128, yeah, if gir1.0-clutter-gtk-0.10 is available on armel
<tedg> Good morning seb128
<njpatel> seb128, oh, I didn't think of ftp, thanks
<njpatel> tedg, morning dude
<tedg> Today is release day!  It's like Christmas with less crying.
<seb128> njpatel, that's easier
<tedg> Good morning njpatel
<seb128> njpatel, check https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/clutter-gtk/0.10.2-0ubuntu4
<seb128> it "failed to upload" on armel
<njpatel> seb128, oh, of course...thank you :)
<seb128> urg
<seb128> wrong source
<seb128> njpatel, https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/clutter-gtk-0.10/0.10.2-1ubuntu1
<seb128> "subprocess.CalledProcessError: Command '['../libtool', '--mode=link', '--tag=CC', '--silent', 'gcc', '-o', '/build/buildd/clutter-gtk-0.10-0.10.2/clutter-gtk/tmp-introspectayUFt_/GtkClutter-0.10', '-g', '-O2', '-g', '-Wall', '-O2', '-L.', '-lclutter-gtk-0.10', '-pthread', '-Wl,--export-dynamic', '-lgio-2.0', '-lgirepository-1.0', '-lgobject-2.0', '-lgmodule-2.0', '-lgthread-2.0', '-lrt', '-lffi', '-lglib-2.0', '/build/buildd/clutter-gtk-0.1
<seb128> 0-0.10.2/clutter-gtk/tmp-introspectayUFt_/GtkClutter-0.10.o']' returned non-zero exit status 1"
<seb128> njpatel, I'm retrying now, let's see
<njpatel> seb128, I wish we switched of introspection building -- it's such a pile of crap
<njpatel> (I like the idea, it just fails so easily)
 * njpatel is just venting and knows that other projects need the gir files
<seb128> njpatel, why do you care about knowing if it built on armel then? ;-)
<njpatel> seb128, clutk also has introspection building -- so fails when we don't have clutter's gir files
 * tedg thinks njpatel needs to take the American attitude and tell those projects to fend for themselves!
<seb128> tedg, your new indicator refuses to fail
<seb128> the only thing i get in logs in assertion icons[0] != '\0' failed
<tedg> seb128: :(  Uhg, I hate fixing things that I don't know what caused them.
<njpatel> tedg, are you sure that wouldn't be taking over the projects, draining their resources and then leaving them to fend for themselves? ;-)
<tedg> seb128: Yes, I need to fix that.
<tedg> njpatel: Heh, the UK did that first, they got the patent.  See Africa ;)
<njpatel> tedg, :)
<njpatel> interesting -- I removed #ubuntu from my xchat favourites, thinking I could save a few polar bears in the power it must take for xchat to update it -- but it keeps coming back when I start xchat
 * vish pokes njpatel ...  [whispers upload evolution-indicator for lucid]
 * njpatel hides
<njpatel> vish, I'm using it on lucid right now -- is there an issue? (Apart from maildir errors, which I'll fix for A3)
<vish> njpatel: the pop3 accounts fix .. let me grab the bug#
<njpatel> vish, has that not landed in Lucid?
<vish> njpatel: nope > Bug #436755 :(
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 436755 in evolution-indicator "indicator-applet doesn't change icon when I recieve new e-mails via Evolution" [Low,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/436755
<njpatel> evolution-indicator:
<njpatel>   Installed: 0.2.4-0ubuntu6
<njpatel> vish, 0.2.4 should contain the fix, but I'll add it to the TODO, it may be broken again
<vish> njpatel: thanks.. :) [seems broken]
<seb128> njpatel, no it doesn't
<seb128> njpatel, sorry it does
<seb128> or not
<seb128> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/36899885/evolution-indicator_0.2.4-0ubuntu2_0.2.4-0ubuntu5.diff.gz
<vish> njpatel: the menu shows the account names , instead of just "Inbox" ...[iirc it was the workaround you mentioned working in karmic]
<seb128> njpatel, I bet somebody forget to bzr add the file
<seb128> njpatel, I will fix that
<njpatel> seb128, okay, thanks -- I'll make a proper release of evo-indicator too, if that helps
<seb128> would be nice
<seb128> njpatel, https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/clutter-gtk-0.10/0.10.2-1ubuntu1/+build/1441322
<seb128> njpatel, the gir built on armel now
<njpatel> seb128, wow, thank you :)
<seb128> you're welcome
<njpatel> seb128, could you do what you did for arm ,but for sparc & ia64? (same package) :)
<pitti> njpatel: ok, sent a merge request
<seb128> njpatel, I did retry the sparc build before too
<njpatel> pitti, great, thanks -- will get Dbo to remove
<njpatel> s/remove/review
<seb128> njpatel, let me look if the ia64 failed I didn't see that
<njpatel> seb128, oh, okay, I'll wait then, thanks
<seb128> ia64 is depwait
<seb128> I bet something else failed
 * seb128 looks for gir-repository-dev
<seb128> njpatel, retried gir-repository on ia64
<seb128> njpatel, that should unblock it if the build works
<njpatel> seb128, great, thanks again
<seb128> njpatel, you're welcome
<pitti> didrocks: you noticed that clutk is depwaiting on libglew1.5-dev ?
<didrocks> pitti: right, I'm trying to finish something on gdm first
<pitti> didrocks: sure, just wanted to know whether you're aware (since depwaits don't get mailed)
<didrocks> pitti: btw, I don't understand why it's dep waiting (E: Couldn't find package libglew1.5-dev
<didrocks> no version referred and rmadison told me we have it in lucid
<didrocks> oh maybe in universe
<didrocks> right, that's it
<pitti> right, needs an MIR
<didrocks> ok, let's keep MIR reports for the end of the day  :)
<seb128> can we promote it and deal with paperwork later?
<pitti> didrocks: sure; I built it from bzr for now
<seb128> to get things moving
<seb128> I'm eager to test weekly updates
<pitti> seb128: we need a tracking bug at least
<seb128> didrocks, can you open one?
<didrocks> seb128: doing it right now
<seb128> thanks
<pitti> didrocks: nevermind
<pitti> didrocks: it was in main until jaunty
<pitti> and looks fine in PTS
<pitti> promoted
<didrocks> bug #510680
<didrocks> thanks pitti
<ubott2> Launchpad bug 510680 in glew "[MIR] Main Inclusion Request on glew" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/510680
<pitti> (closed)
<didrocks> that was fast (:
<rickspencer3> canonical-desktoppers ...
<rickspencer3> my last email about objectives should have said objectives need to be "logged", not "done"
<rickspencer3> moving up completion of objectives would be a bit harsh considering they aren't in the system
 * rickspencer3 disables ability to send email before 7am
<seb128> ok
<seb128> lol
<seb128> tedg, I got the me menu empty now, nothing in the logs...
<seb128> tedg, the 2 indicator logs in .cache
<tedg> seb128: Is there a service running?
<tedg> (the me service in particular)
<seb128> tedg, sorry I managed to crash things and I'm not in the buggy state anymore
<seb128> tedg, but the chart shows it didn't run normally on boot
<seb128> it run for 1 second and stopped
<seb128> dunno if it crashed or exited for a reason or something
<seb128> on normal chart it's started and keep running
<seb128> on this one the bar is a one second one
<seb128> and it's not restart before end of login
<seb128> didrocks, where is your une gnome-panel config?
<didrocks> seb128: my last changes aren't put, you can pull my branch from lp:ubuntu/ubuntu-netbook-default-settings
<seb128> didrocks, not the new one, just the gnome-panel une config
<seb128> the one I got at the sprint
<seb128> one bar, set of applets, etc
<didrocks> seb128: cf #distro
<tedg> seb128: 1 second is an odd time.  I don't think that we have any 1 second timeouts.  Hmm.
<tedg> seb128: Can you show me the boot chart?
<seb128> tedg, http://people.canonical.com/~seb128/bootchart/seb-dellmini-lucid-20100121-ted.png
<seb128> tedg, it's quite to the bottom between notify-osd and gconf lines
<tedg> seb128: <snif> This is the very first time someone has named a boot chart after me <snif> <snif>  I'm so touched  :)
<seb128> lol
<tedg> seb128: Thanks!
<seb128> np
<rickspencer3> tedg, sorry, but it's named after the moth in Bone
 * tedg gets out his "enemies" list to add a name...  ;)
 * tedg wonders if you can measure the success of a President based on how many jokes make it into common folklore about their Presidency.
<mvo> does anyone has idea where  ImportError: PyGI support not enabled comes from?
<tedg> mvo: PyGI is the Python GObject introspection stuff, right?
<mvo> not sure I see it in my pygtk stuff in lucid
<mvo> e.g. https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/software-center/+bug/509115
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 509115 in software-center "software-center crashed with ImportError in msg_reply_handler()" [Undecided,New]
<mvo> but multiple others
<tedg> mvo: Sorry, that's the extent of my Python knowledge.  In C the compiler tells us this stuff :)
<mvo> heh :)
<seb128> mvo, do you get the issue too?
<mvo> yes
<mvo> not always, but often
<seb128> how?
<mvo> it seems to be happening at random when I import stuff, give me a sec I see if I can still reproduce it
<mvo> seb128: just clicking around in software-center triggers it for me, let me try and see if I get a better way
<seb128> mvo,  bug #507106
<ubottu> Bug 507106 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/507106 is private
<mvo> yes, that is a odd one
<seb128> mvo, the error comes from pygobject
<seb128> we do built it without pygi
<seb128> but I'm not sure how that can run into that error on normal use...
<mvo> seb128: could it be a side-effect from using webkit?
<seb128> mvo, I don't understand enough of the issue to say
<mvo> ok
<seb128> having a testcase would be nice though
<tedg> seb128: I think this will fix your issue: https://code.launchpad.net/~ted/libindicator/watch-fail-restart/+merge/17823
<seb128> tedg, will that be in today's update?
<desrt> hi kids
<seb128> tedg, how did you figure what was wrong? why isn't any error logged?
<seb128> hey desrt
<tedg> seb128: Hopefully, need to ping someone for a review.
<tedg> Howdy desrt
<desrt> the texan identifies himself
<tedg> seb128: I think that what's happening is that the "Watch" is sent before the dbus interface comes up.
<tedg> seb128: So it's basically a race condition, a very improbable one, but a race condition.
<desrt> tedg: looks like there are still a lot of core design questions flying around about dbusmenu
<seb128> on the chart the indicator is there stlightly before the dbus-daemon bar
<seb128> desrt, do you feel better this week btw?
<desrt> much much
<seb128> good ;-)
<desrt> still a bit stuffy but it usually takes a couple of weeks to get completely over that
<desrt> plus, it's still frickin' cold out
<tedg> desrt: ? I'm not sure about core design issues, but it's evolving.  There's issues with NotificationStatus stuff, but I consider that different :)
<pitti> hey desrt *hug* nice to hear that you feel better
<tedg> seb128: I'm not sure that we can trust the accuracy of the graphic to that level of detail :)
<desrt> pitti: i hear you had an interesting panel patch....
<seb128> tedg, right ;-)
<pitti> desrt: I do?
<desrt> menu caching
<seb128> desrt, gnome-menus
<pitti> ah
<desrt> oh.
<pitti> desrt: yes, I discussed that with vuntz
<desrt> uh.  "i love gnome menus"?
<seb128> lol
<pitti> desrt: but before he accepts it he wants it to use gvariant
<seb128> untz untz untz!
<desrt> pitti: ya.  i heard that.
<desrt> just wanted you to know that i'm here if you have questions or need help
<pitti> desrt: I'd love to port it to gvariant
<desrt> gvariant suddenly became a bit of a moving target :(
<pitti> desrt: my main question is whether it's realistic that it'll land in glib soon
<desrt> mclasen is saying that he wants some API changes before accepting it
<desrt> so sorry about that
<pitti> oh
<desrt> but the flavour will remain largely unchanged
<desrt> most changes are to details of the typesystem
<desrt> ie: it's safe to write code against the current API but expect some small tweaks to be required soon
<desrt> but yes.  i'd say it's realistic to assume it will merge this cycle
<desrt> particularly because of mclasen's renewed interest in it
<desrt> also: rob taylor just told me to increase my hours per week and dedicate the extra hours to working on GVariant/dconf
<desrt> (since i was working entirely on non-related projects before)
<desrt> also: seb mentioned that you were considering vendor-patching GVariant into glib... and that scares me enough to make me want to work to make sure it doesn't happen :)
<seb128> desrt, lol
<seb128> desrt, good thing ;-)
<seb128> the GNOME3 for next cycle seems to becoming really short
<seb128> if we want all the new techs for GNOME3
<desrt> ya.  of course :)
<seb128> ie dconf...
<desrt> who knows.  maybe it gets bumped again :p
<desrt> thing is...
<desrt> dconf wants to use gdbus now.  a lot.
<seb128> mvo, <svdlinden> seb128: ok, I see why
<desrt> but davidz is not having time to work on that now
<seb128> mvo, about your bug
<mvo> oh
<mvo> nice
<seb128> ;-)
<desrt> everyone who is doing all the cool new work is, unfortunately, having "other work" to do
<mvo> I saw it now at least in 5 different bugreport with a bunch of dupes each
<seb128> mvo, seb128: that's triggered when an enum or a flag is being used, right?
<mvo> well, possible
<seb128> <svdlinden> ok
<seb128>  will fix that
<seb128> mvo, ^ let's see
<seb128> mvo, I will backport to lucid when it's there
<mvo> seb128: nice, send him virtual *THANKS* from me
<jcastro> mvo: I sent you a mail about apt-daemon, do you happen to know what it uses the notification-area for?
<seb128> mvo, the review thing in s-c is pretty cool btw
<mvo> jcastro: right, sorry that I have not responded. it has a build-in set of gtk widgets and helps that use it to dipslay progress
<mvo> jcastro: we don't use that by default though
<mvo> seb128: yeah, I like it too
<jcastro> mvo: that's what I suspected, I couldn't actually find the functionality at all
<seb128> mvo, do you put random rating?
<seb128> mvo, or where do you get the datas from?
<mvo> seb128: no, its based on popcon currently
<seb128> nice
<seb128> do you plan to get reviews for lucid?
<mvo> once we have review data, that is going to be replaced of course
<mvo> well :)
<seb128> or you just put to label to have an idea how it looks?
<mvo> the client is ready
<seb128> you rock ;-)
<mvo> we need a server
<pitti> seb128, asac: the gnome-settings-daemon "xsettings" plugin calls xrdb, which is pretty expensive: it delays the entire desktop startup by some 0.3 seconds
<seb128> you just need to do a launchpad rotation now ;-)
<seb128> pitti, right, I already discussed that with chrisccoulson
<pitti> seb128, asac: it queries for Xft.* resource settings, but we don't have any
<pitti> in /etc anyway
<seb128> pitti, we do
<seb128> well it builds the file on the fly
<pitti> I checked that the other xrdb calls in Xsession.d/ and the g-s-d xrdb plugin are harmless
<seb128> the xrdb option is off by default
<chrisccoulson> hey
<bittin> hi
<pitti> oh, right, this invocation _sets_ X resources
<mvo> seb128: or I just use launchpadbugs as the store backend (bug #505983)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 505983 in software-center "login-test bug" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/505983
<seb128> pitti,
<seb128>         g_string_append_printf (add_string,
<seb128>                                 "Xft.antialias: %d\n",
<seb128>                                 settings->antialias);
<pitti> seb128, chrisccoulson: ah, so you discussed that already? what was the result?
<seb128> etc
<seb128> pitti, that those calls are required for openoffice to look correct
<pitti> seb128: right, it sets those; I disabled xrdb (chmod 0) and see no obvious difference, though; does it only apply to non-GNOME progs?
<pitti> ah
<seb128> we didn't come to a "how to fix that"
<seb128> pitti, see 40_xres_lcddefault.patch
<chrisccoulson> is it actually blocking the session from loading? if it is, then we can probably fix that, but i didn't think that the xsettings plugin blocked on waiting for xrdb to finish
<seb128> pitti, that one was added previous cycle by asac to fix openoffice issues
<seb128> LP#271283
<pitti> indeed, document font in OO.o looks slightly weird
<pitti> chrisccoulson: apparently: http://people.canonical.com/~pitti/bootcharts/daniel-lucid-20100121-unity-wncksynccache.png
<pitti> chrisccoulson: the rest only starts once the plugin is done
<pitti> well, it might be a red herring
<njpatel> seb128, https://edge.launchpad.net/evolution-indicator/0.2.0/0.2.6
<seb128> njpatel, thanks
<seb128> pitti, it does there too IIRC
<pitti> seb128, chrisccoulson, asac: hm; couldn't we move that xrdb call into /usr/lib/openoffice/program/soffice ? (it's just a shell script)
<chrisccoulson> is it definately only openoffice which requires it?
<seb128> pitti, we need to get the values from gconf and it's not openoffice specific
<chrisccoulson> i'm slightly confused why it blocks the whole session though. i just had a look at the code and i can't see why it would
<seb128> but I guess we don't have so many applications using non standard toolkits
<pitti> I don't know; I just know that the desktop itself looks just fine, and OO.o's menus etc. do as well
<seb128> chrisccoulson: doesn't it wait for the xsettings to be done to register?
<pitti> xsettings does a lot more
<pitti> liek setting the theme, etc.
<rickspencer3> stormy_, hi!
<pitti> if you chmod 0 the plugin, you don't have anything regarding themes, fonts, etc.
<pitti> so it does make sense for g-s-d to block on it
<pitti> (on the plugin, not on xrdb in particular)
<seb128> right
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - yeah, it sets the theme and stuff up before progressing, but xrdb is spawned asynchronously so that it doesn't block anything else from loading
<seb128> I would expect to the xsettings in the list of things to do before acking the session registration
<chrisccoulson> (or thats how i think it's meant to work)
<chrisccoulson> yeah, the xsettings stuff is done before the rest of the session starts loading
<seb128> well maybe it just hammers cpu enough to create the delay
<mvo> seb128: patch for libsexy removal on software-center looks great, but I need a contributor agreement before I can accept it :(
<seb128> oh come on
<pitti> chrisccoulson: it does spawn async, but it sets a callback (child_watch_cb) and apparently waits for it to finish
<mvo> seb128: I know, I don't like it myself, but I asked and was told "even for one line diffs"
<pitti> mvo: really? but isn't that only an issue of copyright?
<pitti> if a patch doesn't add a (c) line, why do we need to bother?
<mvo> pitti: oh? well, if that is so then I should be fine :)
<pitti> mvo: well, IANAL
<pitti> and I heard different opinions about it
<chrisccoulson> pitti - i'm not sure it waits. g-s-d should enter the main loop after spawning xrdb, which means it will have forked already, so the rest of the session should start loading
<chrisccoulson> pitti - i wonder if the write() to the pipe blocks?
<chrisccoulson> after spawning xrdb
<chrisccoulson> if so, then that's easy to fix. we just defer the write until the main loop (or defer spawning xrdb entirely until the main loop)
<tseliot> pitti: it looks like udev loads the wrong nvidia module and this doesn't work: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/360148/
<tseliot> any ideas?
<tseliot> otherwise we could try this patch: http://svn.mandriva.com/cgi-bin/viewvc.cgi/packages/cooker/udev/current/SOURCES/udev-146-coldplug.patch?revision=417228&view=markup
<pitti> oh, I didn't know it was possible to specify more than one module name with blacklist
<tseliot> did I?
<tseliot> oh
 * tseliot is too tired
<pitti> blacklist nouveau nvidia-173 nvidia-96
<tseliot> ok
<pitti> tseliot: man modprobe.conf doesn't mention that possibility
<pitti> perhaps try with single arguments?
<tseliot> yes, I did it correctly when I tested the 1st time
<tseliot> and it worked
<tseliot> but now it wasn't working any more
<pitti> well, mod probing is sheer luck if more than one matches, AFAIK
<tseliot> obviously because of this ;)
<tseliot> yes, I know
<pitti> chrisccoulson: like put the entire xft_settings_set_xresources() method in a g_idle_add() ?
<chrisccoulson> pitti - yeah, that's what i was thinking
<pitti> chrisccoulson: I'll turn that into a work item for now, if you guys think that we need to keep it in g-s-d in the first place
<pitti> (it seems an odd place to be to me -- what do other DEs do?)
<pitti> i. e. if it affects OO.o, why shouldn't OO.o do it? (wouldn't it look wrong in Xubuntu/KDE?)
<seb128> pitti, where would you put it?
<seb128> pitti, because it's not openoffice specific
<seb128> it happens to other software using the same toolkit
<seb128> or emacs
<seb128> etc
<pitti> ok
<pitti> so every DE needs to implement this?
<seb128> right
<pitti> (sorry for stupid questions)
<seb128> or put an Xsession.d script
<seb128> or don't care the few legacy apps looking bad
<seb128> + openoffice
<pitti> thanks for the heads-up; added a WI for this
<seb128> pitti, thanks, I had it on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam/Specs/Lucid/StartupSpeed
<seb128> but I did use the whiteboard by then
<seb128> pitti, cf https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=586276
<ubottu> Gnome bug 586276 in general "Don't spawn xrdb" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<didrocks> well, restarting to see if my gdm changes work
<seb128> pitti, that has a patch to do similar work without using xrdb
<seb128> did*n't* use
<pitti> sweet, I'll try that
<pitti> seb128: it's not a patch, but it shows how to do it
<seb128> pitti, ok, I don't remember details I looked at that in early december
<seb128> pitti, but the idle callback is probably good enough for now
<didrocks> seb128: any idea how to activate the debug traces for gdm?
<seb128> custom.conf key?
<seb128> or drop patch 26
<didrocks> seb128: ok, and then, it'll be on /var/log/gdm, right?
<seb128> syslog
<seb128> common/gdm-settings-keys.h:#define GDM_KEY_DEBUG "debug/Enable"
<seb128> so debug section enable key
<seb128> in the config
<mvo> seb128: looks like current gtk+ does not clear some internal markup when used with gtk_label_set_markup() first (via glade) and then with _set_text() - bug #508220
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 508220 in synaptic "Lucid alpha 2: first 21 characters of Synaptic "Applying changes" status line are italic" [Undecided,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/508220
<didrocks> seb128: thanks :)
<seb128> np
<seb128> mvo, could you open an upstream bug?
<pitti> seb128: I actually think it'd be easier to just do with proper X calls
<pitti> and faster, too
<seb128> ok
<mvo> seb128: will do (tomorrow)
<seb128> mvo, thanks
<seb128> mvo, pygobject fix uploaded, please test the update tomorrow morning and let me know if it works
<seb128> mvo, I didn't find a reliable way to trigger the crash so I'm not sure how it works
<mvo> seb128: nice, many thanks. I will instlal it and keep my eyes open
<mvo> (and close a gazillion bugs in s-c ;)
 * mvo hugs seb128
<seb128> I've closed the ones I found
 * seb128 hugs mvo
<didrocks> seb128: that was a trap. Dropping the debug patch remove all gtkentry items for me :)
<seb128> ?
<seb128> the patch just workaround the unstable version check
<didrocks> strange, I tried it again and same issue.
<didrocks> well, I'm using the custom.conf key now :)
<Nafai> question regarding the porting to app-indicators for Transmission.  Even though app-indicators has fall-back to GtkStatusIcon, since this is hoping to go upstream, should I do some #ifdefs and continue to support the old GtkStatusIcon stuff for when this is compiled without the app-indicators library?
<seb128> yes
<Nafai> thanks, just making sure
<MacSlow> bryce_, any idea why I don't have any Xorg working with latest updates?
<pitti> works here, hmm
<asac> pitti: chrisccoulson: ccheney: the xrdb patch was added because firefox didnt understand any other way to antialias
<asac> err ooo ;)
<pitti> asac: right, we settled it in the meantime
<pitti> I rewrote it to use Xlib calls instead of calling xrdb, and updating your patch accordingly
<asac> ok
<asac> there was a problem with that from what i remember
<asac> but dont remember the details
<pitti> hm, seems to work fine here
<asac> i think it just was that the api was quite bad
<pitti> xrdb -remove
<pitti> run g-s-d with my patch
<pitti> $ xprop -root|grep RESOURCE_MANAGER
<pitti> RESOURCE_MANAGER(STRING) = "Xcursor.size:\t18\nXcursor.theme:\tHuman\nXcursor.theme_core:\ttrue\nXft.antialias:\t1\nXft.dpi:\t96\nXft.hinting:\thintslight\nXft.rgba:\trgb\n"
<pitti> asac: the API isn't that nice, indeed
<pitti> but oh well, I'd kill for those .3 seconds :-P
<asac> how many lines of xlib code did that take ;)?
<pitti>  gsd-xsettings-manager.c |  160 ++++++++++++++++++------------------------------
<pitti>  1 file changed, 61 insertions(+), 99 deletions(-)
<pitti> it's actually a net win
<pitti> since I could remove all the code to handle the spawning, stdin feeding, etc.
<asac> you dont have your patch at hand?
<pitti> I'll test it some more and send it to upstream then
<asac> ;)
<asac> yeah. definitly upstream that
<rickspencer3> hi smithj
<smithj> rickspencer3: hey
<pitti> the patch looks nasty, diff messing up
<asac> often git diff is better ;)
<pitti> asac: http://paste.ubuntu.com/360196/
<pitti> asac: that was git diff..
<pitti> that's the new code
<kees> asac: you added build-glitch to firefox-3.6.head but not PIE?
<asac> kees: yes, thats planned. your branches still get merged. micahg will do it when he gets on again afaik
<kees> asac: okay, cool.  did it turn out that build-glitch was actually needed then?
<asac> and since you didnt add it in your firefox branch, it was needed anyway
<asac> kees: its odd, but yes. our xulrunner dailies were happy, but after moving to firefox all-static it failed
<asac> and thunderbird 3.1 also failed for a while
<asac> with this
<asac> for a few days
<kees> yeah, I'm not really sure where it's coming from.  :(
<asac> i think it was the last dash update that killed it
<asac> at least we associated the tbird 3.1 failures with that when they first popped up
<kees> asac: what do you mean by "and since you didnt add it in your firefox branch, it was needed anyway" ?
<asac> kees: you only added that build-glich to xulrunner ... which was the right thing to do ;)
<kees> ah, okay
<asac> but now i moved everything to firefox, so i needed that patch
<asac> :)
<asac> pitti: yes, that code looks ... unfamiliar ;)
<asac> hehe
<asac> have you tried changing the aliasing settings multiple time?
<kees> asac: would it help for me to create a branch of firefox-3.6.head for micahg to pull from?
<asac> kees: no. he will do that. if not, i will pull it before the 3.6 final upload to lucid
<asac> so really soon ;)
<kees> okay, cool
<kees> I just wanted to get it tested so it doesn't run up against and deadlines, since I only tested it on ff3.5
<asac> yeah. i will at least start the build before uploading ;)
<jcastro> Riddell: was there a bug for the jockey/kdebindings/sip thing?
<Riddell> jcastro: I'm not sure
<Riddell> probably is for whatever the problem is in jockey which sip is blocking
<jcastro> if you run into it please lmk?
<didrocks> at last, my patch work :)
<didrocks> just a silly wrong naming in the signal *ggggg*
<chrisccoulson> hmmmm, i can't get lucid to boot in virtualbox now :-/
<pitti> re
<pitti> asac: as in, start it twice and check that the resource property doesn't have dupes? yes
<pitti> meh, it got smaller, but two other plugins are also calling xrdb -- /me goes for some cut'n'paste
<didrocks> have a good evening
<pitti> asac: ah, I found a much easier method now, too
<asac> pitti: which one
<asac> ?
<pitti> asac: not use the DB, but just append to the string; it still works fine
<asac> right. but oyu need to remove the previous one, right?
<pitti> right, you get the current one, append new stuff, and set the new property
<asac> on update you dont need to remove it first?
<pitti> "it" == ?
<pitti> the RESOURCE_MANAGER xprop?
<asac> the previous resource value
<pitti> "The XSetTextProperty function replaces the existing specified property for the named window..."
<asac> pitti: if you check xrdb -query ... does that agree with what you set?
<pitti> yes, that and xprop -root|grep RESOURCE_MANAGER
<asac> i remember that there is the xprop and the real xresource (in xrdb -query) ... and some apps dont even look at the xprop of window
<asac> ok
<asac> the tricky part wsa the xrdb part
<asac> that one needed to get wiped completely to change a value ... but well, if all is fine, then i am happy :)
<pitti> I'll enable the xrdb plugin and play around with an ~/.Xresources
<asac> yes. i remember that the xresources was the nasty part and there was no sane api to update values
<rickspencer3> Nafai hey ... any idea why re.findall would just never return on a python thread in a gtk app?
<TheMuso> rickspencer3: You'll be pleased to hear that recent lucid updates, whether it be the --1 kernel, or something else, have resolved the random resets. I ran lucid yesterday with no issues, and all looks good this morning. Phew.
<TheMuso> s-1/-11/
<rickspencer3> TheMuso, great news
<TheMuso> rickspencer3: Indeed.
<Nafai> darn, missed a question from rick
<fagan> Nafai: what was the question?
<Nafai> <rickspencer3> Nafai hey ...any idea why re.findall would just never return on a python thread in a gtk app?"
<Nafai> Off hand, I'm not sure
<fagan> Oh I thought you had one for him, I suppose you could chat with him tomorrow
<Nafai> Yeah :)
#ubuntu-desktop 2010-01-22
<Laney> up
<Nafai> Looking forward to Ubuntu Developer Week next week.  Help me get a leg up before I start my contract period on February 1.
<Nafai> btw, I'm going to be working on app-indicator porting as a contractor
<didrocks> sweet Nafai :)
<Nafai> yeah, excited
<Nafai> been starting to work on transmission to get a head start
<didrocks> Nafai: transmission integration on app-indicator?
<Nafai> yeah
<didrocks> sounds great (even if I only use transmission-daemon on a server) ;)
<Nafai> I hope y'all won't mind me asking workflow questions and stuff (bzr/launchpad, working with the packaging branches, etc)
<Nafai> Just so I do things the way the team does things
<didrocks> Nafai: I'll ask you GTK/Glib related question as a counter-part :)
<didrocks> but no, don't be shy asking :)
<Nafai> thanks!
<Nafai> So what do you work on didrocks?
<didrocks> Nafai: mosly UNE packaging, but those last two days, I was more focused on patching gdm :)
<Nafai> cool
<didrocks> adding some option to select default session on gdmsetup, don't save in .dmrc if we are using a failsafe session, etc.
<Nafai> nice, the loss of features in the latest GDM is kind of annoying
<didrocks> I agree, I've added default session support and submitted it upstream. Let's wait for a review
<pitti> hey didrocks
<didrocks> Guten Morgen pitti :)
 * pitti waves to Nafai, good luck with the porting!
<Nafai> Hey pitti.  Thanks!
<Nafai> Should be fun and I'll be excited to be able to point to the panel in a Lucid install and say "Hey, I did that." :)
<pitti> absolutely!
<pitti> Nafai: which projects will you work on? (after transmission)
<pitti> right, just ask here
<pitti> Nafai: new contributors are always a good opportunity for us to update our documentation
<pitti> Nafai: so please don't feel mistreated if we point you to docs first; let's discuss the open questions afterwards, and then we can clarify the pages
<Nafai> good question, I've seen the bug list on launchpad of the projects that need porting, but I am unsure of the priorities
<Nafai> pitti: Of course, if the answer is "hey, the docs are here", I'll take it :)
<pitti> well, I guess they will be in a few priority buckets, not a total order
<Nafai> Which, is this up-to-date and accurate: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam/Bzr
<Nafai> Right
<pitti> Nafai: /Bzr is accurate wrt. the way the desktop team does _most_ of pacakges nowadays
<pitti> Nafai: however, these days we are developing a new workflow with having the full source in bzr, and "package branches" (which look like lp:ubuntu/transmission)
<pitti> Nafai: we don't use this approach yet for packages which we aren't upstream for, though
<Nafai> Ah, okay
<pitti> Nafai: but in general, if you have a package with a Vcs-Bzr: header, use that (debcheckout pkgname)
<baptistemm> hello, good morning
<pitti> Nafai: if you happen to stumble across a pacakge without a Vcs-Bzr: header, just ask here
<pitti> (since we need to collectively decide what to do about it)
 * Nafai nods
<Nafai> after you do the debcheckout and your changes are to the source (that we aren't upstream for, like transmission), what's the best strategy for producing the .patches files that are needed?
<Nafai> I've been doing a bzr bd-do and then copying over the directory in build-area and making the changes there, then producing a patch file from that and re-doing it
<Nafai> (re-doing bzr bd-do to test after the patch file is in place)
<didrocks> Nafai: it all depends on what patch system the package is using, you can have a look there to  have a presentation about them: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide/PatchSystems
<Nafai> Awesome, thanks
<didrocks> y/w  :)
<didrocks> pitti: I'm looking at your update-gnome-menus-cache, the DesktopEntry module handle l10n itself and return the right Comment/Name in the desired language?
<pitti> Nafai: re; yes, PatchSystems page is good; usually it's cdbs-edit-patch or quilt, depending on which patch system is in use
<pitti> didrocks: correct, the cache files are per-locale
<pitti> avoids expensive gettext
<Nafai> looks like quilt for transmission
<didrocks> pitti: I mean, you just load the file using the DesktopEntry python module. This one handle taking the right locale for you, right?
<pitti> didrocks: well, you shouldn't load it manually at all
<pitti> didrocks: it's only meant as a cache for libgnome-menu
<didrocks> pitti: I was just curious and looking at your code, and as I didn't see any localisation handling, I was just curious :)
<pitti> so if you do gmenu_tree_lookup("applications.menu"), it will use that
<didrocks> Nafai: right, it's quilt for transmission
<pitti> didrocks: /usr/share/applications/desktop.de_DE.utf8.cache
<pitti> didrocks: i. e. it's encoded in the file name
<didrocks> pitti: and what the difference between utf8, UTF8 and UTF-8 ?
<pitti> didrocks: /usr/share/applications/desktop.de_DE.UTF-8.cache , sorry
<pitti> .UTF-8 is the actual locale name
<pitti> I'm not sure why there's an .utf8 file
<pitti> oh
<pitti> seems that changed recently
<pitti> $ locale -a
<pitti> [...]
<pitti> de_DE.utf8
<pitti> new glibc/
<pitti> ?
<didrocks> right, same here
<pitti> didrocks: anyway, it has to match exactly the locale
<didrocks> pitti: ok, thanks :)
<pitti> the .UTF-8 is not "magic" in any way, it's just a convention
<pitti> didrocks: FYI, /usr/share/i18n/SUPPORTED maps the names to encodings
<pitti> didrocks: i. e. many UTF-8 locales don't have any suffix at all, since they are relatively new and _only_ available in UTF-8
<pitti> ug_CN UTF-8
<pitti> for example
<didrocks> pitti: oh, ok, understood
<didrocks> pitti: in that case, I'm just wondering why I have desktop.fr_FR.UTF8.cache too, which isn't in /usr/share/i18n/SUPPORTED
<pitti> didrocks: look at the timestamp; I suspect it's from an older glibc
<pitti> 2010-01-19 08:54 /usr/share/applications/desktop.de_DE.UTF-8.cache
<pitti> 2010-01-22 00:33 /usr/share/applications/desktop.de_DE.utf8.cache
<pitti> i. e. the "old" names aren't built any more
<didrocks> pitti: right, something should have happened around the 2010-01-16 :)
<didrocks> triggers seem easy to implement (still looking at your patch)
<didrocks> in fact, we are still fetching /usr/share/applications/ desktop file and locale one
<chrisccoulson> good morning everyone
<didrocks> hey chrisccoulson
<pitti> hey chrisccoulson
<chrisccoulson> hey pitti didrocks, how are you both?
<pitti> chrisccoulson: so, my xrdb patch worked; we are booting 4 mm faster now :)
<chrisccoulson> pitti - excellent :)
 * pitti uses a ruler to measure bootchart distance between g-d-m and last red line
<seb128mini> hey
<seb128mini> what is excellent?
<pitti> look! a miniature seb128!
<seb128mini> lol
<pitti> seb128mini:    │
<seb128mini> laptop is fscking for 15 minutes
<pitti> seb128mini: pitti | chrisccoulson: my xrdb patch worked; we are booting 4 mm faster now :)
<chrisccoulson> miniature seb = seb32
<pitti> and it only took me until 1 am
<seb128mini> so I figured I would test empathy IRC now
<seb128mini> lol
 * pitti pats seb128mini
 * seb128mini hugs pitti
<pitti> if you work really really hard and learn GNOME, then, maybe, one day, you can become almost as good as our famous seb128!
<chrisccoulson> lol
<seb128mini> let's see
<seb128mini> I feel I still have a way to go before that
<didrocks> salut seb128mini :)
<seb128mini> I'm trying to figure for now why I can't enable bluetooth on this box
<seb128mini> lut didrocks
<pitti> seb128mini: as in the bios or in the applet?
<seb128mini> the gnome-bluetooth "enable bluetooth" button does nothing
 * pitti usually disables BT in the bios
<pitti> it's just a power sink
<didrocks> seb128mini: rick told me that the BIOS power off it
<seb128mini> let me try that
<didrocks> ok, not typing fast enough :)
<seb128mini> my laptop managed to boot
<chrisccoulson> i can't get lucid to boot at all anymore
<chrisccoulson> not even the live CD :(
<seb128> oh?
<chrisccoulson> it hangs at "SMP alternatives: switching to UP code"
<seb128> did you try picking old linux version in grub?
<seb128> bluetooth is on in the bios
<asac> hi seb128
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - not yet. i'll try that later when i get in from work though
<asac> got asked on whether gnome-shell moves to libseed ;)?
<seb128> asac, there is no such plan
<seb128> that has been discussed in the past though
<seb128> but gnome-shell people feel they have enough to do on gnome-shell itself to get it working
<seb128> out of rewritting it to use a different js
<asac> right. maybe can you point them to our plan to demote xulrunner and its js lib to universe (or even remove it completely)
<asac> ?
<asac> https://blueprints.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/desktop-lucid-new-firefox-support-model
<seb128> I could
<seb128> asac, http://mail.gnome.org/archives/desktop-devel-list/2009-November/msg00028.html
<asac> thanks
<pitti> seb128, chrisccoulson: I'm curious, what's the status of Chris' "weaker gconf dependency" patches? is it still worth uploading them?
<seb128> pitti, they are pretty useless as long as we don't solve the seahorse case
<seb128> but either not running it
<seb128> (I'm still not sure why we need the daemon)
<pitti> seb128: ah, is that the gap between ssh-agent and seahorse-daemon? just waiting on gconf?
<seb128> apparently when not running it people got warning when first trying the nautilus context menu option to encrypt a file etc
<seb128> yes
<seb128> chrisccoulson delayed gconf use to after the g-s-d session registration
<pitti> well, we primarily need this for injecting the env vars into the session, no?
<seb128> out of the fact that it does start seahorse
<seb128> which does query gconf
<pitti> hm, is anyone working on this already?
<pitti> if not, it sounds like it could become my Monday project
<seb128> pitti, it's not the agent it's the daemon
<seb128> I don't see any environment variable due to it
<seb128> chrisccoulson said he would I think
<seb128> not sure it's that still the case
<pitti> today I'm too busy with release/bureaucracy/email/meeting stuff, but I should be able to continue boot speed work on Monday
<seb128> I want to have a look at xdg-user-dirs-gtk-update today
<seb128> it's not doing a lot but still it seems stupid to run that at every login just to see if you default dirs changed
<seb128> defaults being download, music, video,..
<Nafai> I'm going to try to sleep.  UTC-7 here.  :)
<vish> seb128: evolution-indicator 0.2.6-0ubuntu2 , seems to fix Bug #436755 ,  is it still open for a reason? [ seems the lp janitor didnt close the lp bug , missed mentioning bug# ?]
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 436755 in evolution-indicator "indicator-applet doesn't change icon when I recieve new e-mails via Evolution" [Low,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/436755
<vish> want me to close it?
<seb128> vish, yes please,
<vish> ok , thanks
<didrocks> pitti: seb128: clutk needs some bin NEW approval: https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/clutk/0.3.8-0ubuntu2/+build/1459566
<chrisccoulson> pitti / seb128 - yeah, i was going to look at seahorse-daemon in the next few days to understand what it's doing when it starts up
<pitti> chrisccoulson: ok, great
<chrisccoulson> my existing gnome-session / g-s-d / gconf patches delay gconf use until the xsettings plugin loads
<seb128> didrocks, doing that
<didrocks> thanks seb128 :)
<chrisccoulson> it's only the xrandr plugin so far that can run without gconf
<pitti> njpatel, seb128, chrisccoulson: so perhaps I'll profile mutter then (the non-UNE bits)
<seb128> pitti, if you want to
<seb128> pitti, I'm not convinced it's the best use of our ressources right now
<pitti> seb128: please suggest something better
<pitti> it seems the seahorse one is now the bottleneck
<seb128> pitti, seems upstream people will get that one faster over time
<seb128> well you can probably work on mutter
<pitti> but if chrisccoulson is on that already
<seb128> but it will take a while to learn it
<seb128> where upstream seems to know what to change and will do it over time
<baptistemm> hello seb128, pitti and chrisccoulson
<chrisccoulson> hey baptistemm
<chrisccoulson> how much time does the "start everything at once" change gain?
<seb128> chrisccoulson, none
<chrisccoulson> hmmmm :-/
<seb128> seems start earlier
<seb128> but it's traded for extra conflicts and too much activity
<seb128> like extra context switches etc
<pitti> it's just a potential win so far
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - i had a thought about maybe restructuring the startup in to 3 phases instead of 5 (so, you have the initialization phase as we do currently, then a middle phase for starting stuff we would consider to make a usable session, and then start everything else at the end)
<chrisccoulson> and perhaps we could even delay some things starting - eg, gnome-screensaver used to be spawned by g-s-d after a delay, but since it's being started by gnome-session now, it starts straight away - but it doesn't need to really
<seb128> that's sort what we did there
<seb128> I kept things in the init pahse
<seb128> phase
<seb128> and moved things away from the wm and panel one
<seb128> so you would have application and extra-application?
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - so, we just use 2 phases now?
<seb128> yes
<seb128> init and applis
<pitti> chrisccoulson: seahorse> I still don't get why seahorse should block everything else (conceptually) -- the only necessary thing is to inject the session env variables, and those don't need gconf; everything else can just start much later on; am I missing something?
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - i was thinking about adding another key to the autostart files to allow you to specify a delay (eg, start after 10 seconds or so)
<seb128> pitti, as said before I don't think there is any variable
<pitti> SSH_AGENT_PID=2047
<pitti> GPG_AGENT_INFO=/tmp/seahorse-8vocQ9/S.gpg-agent:2067:1
<seb128> pitti, that gnome-keyring for ssh
<seb128> and gpg is seahorse-agent
<seb128> which is not in the default install
<pitti> ah
<seb128> the issue there is seahorse-daemon
<pitti> hm, is that not SSH_AGENT_PID?
<seb128> no
<pitti> ^ that shoudl be from the ss-agent wrapper, but that should be really quick
<seb128> ssh is keyring
<seb128> not seahorse
<seb128> gnome-keyring is the ssh agent
<pitti> oh, I thought seahorse provided the GUI for password
<seb128> it does
<seb128> it has the gui
<seb128> but you can use gnome-keyring with the capplet
<seb128> just type your passwords
<vuntz> seb128: pretty sure GPG_AGENT_INFO is seahorse-agent
<seb128> seahorse is a manager gui
<seb128> vuntz, it is but we don't install that by default
<vuntz> ah, that's another story :-)
<seb128> vuntz, the issue in boot is seahorse-daemon
<seb128> which I'm not sure what it does
<vuntz> oh, hrm
<seb128> https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=587539
<chrisccoulson> hmmm, i can't see why seahorse-daemon blocks the session from starting actually
<vuntz> "something"
<ubottu> Gnome bug 587539 in Daemon "seahorse-daemon.desktop should not contain an autostart condition by default" [Minor,Resolved: fixed]
<seb128> we used to have a gconf key condition
<chrisccoulson> it fork's straight away
<seb128> but apparently people were getting an error on first use
<vuntz> "seahorse-daemon - seahorse pass phrase caching agent"
<seb128> chrisccoulson, it triggers gconf
<seb128> vuntz, that's a lie
<seb128> seahorse-agent is that
<vuntz> that's the man page
<vuntz> okay, it does at least the "share gpg keys with avahi" part
<seb128> which is something any desktop user want...
<seb128> see the bug I pointed
<seb128> it used to be conditional on a gconf key
<seb128> which was off by default
<seb128> but it triggers some bug
<vuntz> yeah
<vuntz> just remove X-GNOME-Autostart-Phase, I guess
<vuntz> as long as it doesn't set any environment variable with gnome-session, it should not be done in Initialization
<chrisccoulson> yeah, it doesn't seem to AFAICT
<pitti> trying here
<pitti> yay, that looks better
<pitti> now it's blockign on g-s-d (which is what chrisccoulson has a patch for?)
<chrisccoulson> well, it will need to block for a little bit on g-s-d, but i just need to see if i can make it faster
<vuntz> pitti: the question is of course: do all the gpg feature work fine in the destkop? :-)
<pitti> trying with ssh
<pitti> vuntz: gpg is seahorse-plugins, we don't install that by default anywawy
<pitti> yep, works great
<pitti> chrisccoulson: ^
<chrisccoulson> excellent :)
<pitti> should I just upload this?
<pitti> ah, I'll try on my desktop with gpg
<seb128> pitti, no it's not
<seb128> pitti, see https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=587632
<ubottu> Gnome bug 587632 in general "Impossible to find GPG keys the very first time" [Normal,Resolved: duplicate]
<seb128> pitti, the issue was not an agent one
<pitti> so, at least ssh and gpg agent still work
<seb128> righr
<seb128> gnome-keyring has not changed
<seb128> and seahorse-agent is a different thing
<pitti> seb128: hm, I'm afraid I either don't understand or can't reproduce that bug
<seb128> no reason seahorse-daemon should impact on those
<seb128> pitti, well try to drop seahorse-daemon and to open the seahorse capplet after boot
<seb128> pitti, or to right click and sign a file in nautilus
<pitti> seb128: hang on, maybe we are talking about different things
<pitti> seb128: the only thing that I did was to comment X-GNOME-Autostart-Phase=Initialization
<pitti> it's still autostarted
<seb128> oh ok
<pitti> that bug is talking about an autostart condition
<seb128> I though you dropped it from the session
<pitti> no
<seb128> pitti, we use to have that to false
<seb128> pitti, ie to not start the daemon at all
<pitti> it just starts later, together with everything else
<seb128> which I was wondering we could get working
<seb128> I don't get why it could be spawned on deman
<seb128> demand
<seb128> since it doesn't export anything
<seb128> it should just be a dbus service
<pitti> "couldn't"?
<seb128> yes sorry
<pitti> right, ideally
<pitti> but this already helps to take it out of the critical path
<seb128> which somewhat works
<seb128> the bug says it works on second try
<seb128> so it gets spawned
<seb128> but the client side fails to wait on that
<seb128> or to retry or something
<seb128> well it's out of delay
<seb128> but will still have the "too much activity"
<pitti> seb128: http://people.canonical.com/~pitti/bootcharts/daniel-lucid-20100122-seahorse.png
<pitti> right, of course it would be even better to not start it at all
 * pitti purges seahorse for comparison
<pitti> seb128: ^ a tad faster (could be noise or for real, just have one chart for each)
 * pitti puts on the tech lead hat for a bit and does RM stuff
<chrisccoulson> pitti - i was going to ask if you could get a chart with the xrandr g-s-d plugin disabled. i wouldn't mind seeing how long it blocks for
<pitti> chrisccoulson: generating
<chrisccoulson> thanks
<pitti> chrisccoulson: does it do anything by default in the first place?
<pitti> chrisccoulson: I mean, without a monitors.xml
<didrocks> chrisccoulson: do you still have the link about blog posts on speed improvement in GNOME?
<chrisccoulson> pitti - AFAIK, it will still make calls to the server to get the screen resources etc, and it also listens to events too
<chrisccoulson> i need to look at that in more depth though
<chrisccoulson> didrocks - i've got the links on my home PC unfortunately (and i'm at work atm)
<didrocks> chrisccoulson: ok, I'll ping you then. I've read them 6 months ago and would like to find them again :)
<cassidy> seb128, hi. We released telepathy-glib 0.10.0 yesterday, which start the new 0.10.x stable branch. You should probably ship this one with Lucid
<cassidy> package is already in Debian I think
<seb128> yes, I noticed the upload in the debian changes list
<chrisccoulson> pitti - just to point out as well (although you've probably worked it out already) - gnome-session doesn't really start where the bootchart says it starts. in Xsession.d, ssh-agent fork's, and the parent then execve's gnome-session
<pitti> chrisccoulson: http://people.canonical.com/~pitti/bootcharts/daniel-lucid-20100122-no-xrandr.png  vs. http://people.canonical.com/~pitti/bootcharts/daniel-lucid-20100122-with-xrandr.png
<seb128> yes, I noticed the upload in the debian changes list
<seb128> cassidy, will sync
<seb128> cassidy, thanks
<chrisccoulson> so the gnome-session bar on your bootchart used to be ssh-agent
<chrisccoulson> or something like that
<vuntz> ssh-agent?
<seb128> mvo, hey
<vuntz> can you please get rid of it if there's gnome-keyring?
<mvo> hi seb128
<seb128> mvo, trying pygobject?
<seb128> or tried rather
<mvo> not yet, I do this now
<seb128> thanks
<chrisccoulson> pitti - thanks. so the xrandr plugin takes around 200ms
<vuntz> chrisccoulson: fwiw, if the randr plugin of g-s-d doesn't do the work of getting screen resources (which is expensive only the first time someone does it), gnome-panel will do it
<pitti> chrisccoulson: so AFAICS, the xranrd plugin costs us 2 mm of app start delay and an extra 3 mm CPU time in g-s-d
<pitti> (yay for scientific measurement)
<chrisccoulson> vuntz - i was just interested to know how long the probing takes - i wasn't considering disabling it
<chrisccoulson> pitti - i will have some other changes for you to try later
<chrisccoulson> (i need to refresh my packages first though, with the latest changes)
<pitti> seb128, chrisccoulson: so, as an intermediate step I'd take out the seahorse AutoStartPhase=init, and add another WI to fix it for spawning on demand; ok for you?
<chrisccoulson> pitti - yeah, i think so
 * chrisccoulson really needs to understand how all this seahorse and gnome-keyring stuff works
<pitti> hm, http://people.canonical.com/~scott/daily-bootcharts/ is still not updating
<chrisccoulson> seahorse-daemon only communicates via dbus doesn't it?
<chrisccoulson> so it should just be a case of adding a .service file right?
<chrisccoulson> ^^^seb128?
<pitti> dp/usr/share/dbus-1/services/org.gnome.seahorse.service
<pitti> it's _supposed_ to work already, AFAIUI
<pitti> chrisccoulson: just causes gnome bug 587632 apparently
<ubottu> Gnome bug 587632 in general "Impossible to find GPG keys the very first time" [Normal,Resolved: duplicate] http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=587632
<seb128> it does get spawned, users get it working on second try
<seb128> it's just that whatever is calling it doesn't wait or retry
<chrisccoulson> right, that's because it fork's before the dbus interface is registered
<chrisccoulson> (most probably)
<TeTeT> asac: hi, any update on question 98187/bug 421673
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 421673 in modemmanager "modem-manager tries to probe, crashes PalmOS handhelds" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/421673
<TeTeT> asac: or do you think I should raise it on the nm list?
<asac> didnt catch dan yet
<asac> unfortunately
<asac> TeTeT: yes, pinging nm-list is a good idea
<TeTeT> asac: ok, will send an email there
<baptistemm> pitti, If I read well, you were interested by mutter? so  https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=607746  might worth a sight
<ubottu> Gnome bug 607746 in general "reduce gconf roundtrips at startup" [Normal,New]
<baptistemm> same applies for metacity but I doubt it is used by default for ubuntu, right?
<pitti> seb128, chrisccoulson: FYI, I updated and regrouped the WIs on https://blueprints.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/desktop-lucid-startup-speed
<pitti> baptistemm: thanks for pointing out
<baptistemm> you're welcome, I just a hub which transmit data, not that much
<pitti> baptistemm: metacity> not right now, but also it's very harmless during startup
<tgpraveen> when will firefox be updated to 3.6 in lucid?
<baptistemm> the real solution would be to make gconf smarter, which been discussed for years, but no one sat down and worked on it
<baptistemm> and the win would be global ...
<seb128> baptistemm, it's called dconf
<tseliot> chrisccoulson: how do you intend to speed up the xrandr plugin of the gnome-settings-daemon? (just curious)
<baptistemm> does it work? I never tried it.
<seb128> baptistemm, it's being worked
<chrisccoulson> tseliot - i can't answer that until i've looked at it properly, but, the 200ms it currently takes to load is an opportunity for initializing gconf in parallel (as the xrandr plugin doesn't need gconf, and the whole session currently blocks on that initializing). if gconfd can parse all the default values inside that 200ms and be ready for the next g-s-d plugin, then there is some win there
<chrisccoulson> pitti - thanks. sorry, i had to disappear for a bit
<tseliot> chrisccoulson: yes, g-s-d only checks whether the randr plugin is enabled or not in gconf
<chrisccoulson> tseliot - i've got a patched g-s-d to hardcode the xrandr plugin to enabled, so that it starts without checking gconf
<chrisccoulson> it would mean that users could never disable it, but i don't think that's an issue really
<tseliot> chrisccoulson: yes, most of them use it
<chrisccoulson> pitti - do you know if bug 510907 is actually meant to work?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 510907 in gnome-power-manager "Inhibit suspending (flag 0x4) not working over DBus" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/510907
<pitti> re
<chrisccoulson> it doesn't seem to be implemented in g-p-m at all
<pitti> uh, no idea I'm afraid
<chrisccoulson> i thought that worked
<chrisccoulson> i wonder if the functionality worked properly when g-p-m handled the inhibitors
<seb128> somebody should be working on g-p-m
<seb128> it's a shame we get such a crap experience on such basic things
<seb128> like screen dimming not working as expected
<seb128> or battery estimation not working
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - yeah, that sucks a bit. i'm limited with how much i can do with g-p-m, as i don't have a laptop and my desktop won't suspend anyway
<chrisccoulson> i need to purchase a laptop and then i can fix those things )
<seb128> my main annoyance is dim not going back to where it was
<seb128> like put what you like to work on while on battery
<seb128> walk away 30 seconds
<seb128> come back and touch the keyboard
<seb128> it goes back to default dim level
<seb128> not to what you set
<seb128> I keep fighting that
<chrisccoulson> oh, that doesn't work? that might be an easy one to fix
<seb128> like every time I turn away from the computer 30 seconds I've to fix dim
<seb128> no, it doesn't work since hardy...
<tgpraveen> when will firefox be updated to 3.6 in lucid?
<chrisccoulson> awesome, my weekend starts in 30 minutes. i can do some ubuntu work then :)
<asac> lucky you ;)
<seb128> hehe
<seb128> asac, do you know if "no way to turn bluetooth on" is a known issue on the dell mini10v?
<seb128> asac, do you know if "no way to turn bluetooth on" is a known issue on the dell mini10v? and what would be useful in a bug?
<seb128> asac, do you know if "no way to turn bluetooth on" is a known issue on the dell mini10v? and what would be useful in a bug?
<seb128> arg
<seb128> sorry
<asac> 3?
<asac> hehe
<pitti> Riddell: can I hand bug 487415  to you?
<seb128> focus...
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 487415 in qt4-x11 "libqt4-dev missing depends on zlib1g-dev" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/487415
<asac> seb128: if you downgrade to karmic version, does it work?
<asac> otherwise its probably still driver
<seb128> asac, the capplet has this "enable bluetooth" button
<seb128> which does nothing
<seb128> asac, downgrade what? gnome-bluetooth?
<asac> yes, and the libs
<seb128> is there a command line way to enable it?
<^arky^> Hi, any compiz packing team member help me patch bug 507964
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 507964 in compiz "Application Switcher keybinds conflicts with gnome default" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/507964
<asac> seb128: rfkill command you can try
<Riddell> pitti: sure
<asac> run rfkill list
<asac> and then use rfkill unblock
<seb128> asac, it lists everything at no
<seb128> not soft blocked, not hard blocked
<asac> please check downgrading then. gnome-bluetooth use the same info
<asac> that you get from there
<seb128> ok
<seb128> thanks
<asac> just directly from kernel
<asac> seb128: also run bluetooth-applet  with -d
<asac> it spits out stuff about killswitch
<asac> and why it does what
<seb128> it just lists some killswitch state is 1
<seb128> trying downgrading
<seb128> one minute
<asac> thx
<seb128> doesn't work either
<seb128> but it spits a reading of rkfill events failed now
<seb128> need to go for lunch
<seb128> I will look at that after lunch
<seb128> thanks
<^arky^> Hi, any compiz packing team member help me patch bug 507964
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 507964 in compiz "Application Switcher keybinds conflicts with gnome default" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/507964
<pitti> chrisccoulson: do you know the status of bug 447431 ? it seems to have died down
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 447431 in gnome-desktop "gnome-settings-daemon dies with BadMatch" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/447431
<chrisccoulson> pitti - i keep trying to put some time in to it, but never get round to it
<chrisccoulson> i investigated the issue, and understand what it is, but i need to put my findings in to the bug report
<pitti> chrisccoulson: don't worry, just wanted to know about the state; so you think it's still an issue?
<chrisccoulson> i can do that this afternoon though
<pitti> chrisccoulson: no hurry
<pitti> I'm just writing reports
<chrisccoulson> pitti - probably. i'll have a look today and dump the contents of my brain in to the bug report :)
<pitti> this is the kind of bug which is fine to fix later on in the cycle
<pitti> but thanks!
<chrisccoulson> no worries
<virkang> hi everyone
<virkang> can someone tell me if there is some data backup project that will be in main for the upcoming releases of ubuntu-desktop ?
<pitti> bacula has been in main for ages
<pitti> but that's more like a large-scale solution
<pitti> we don't have an easy desktop-ish clicky-clicky solution right now, I'm afraid
<pitti> rsnapshot/rsync are a great and robust workhorse, but need understanding CLI
<pitti> http://www.piware.de/2009/11/my-desktop-backup-solution/ FWIW
<virkang> thx pitti
<virkang> I heard that in the Lucid release, there will be a desktop "clicky clicky" solution, is that true ?
<asac> .desktop file parser ... C or python ... anyone?
<pitti> kenvandine: could you please update https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam/ReleaseStatus for DX integration?
<pitti> Riddell: could you please update https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam/ReleaseStatus for Kubuntu?
<Riddell> ack
<pitti> seb128: "pull new f-spot with edit capabilities in viewer mode" -> is that in jeopardy for alpha-3? (i. e. are we blocking on coding work from upstream, etc.)?
<pitti> Riddell: thanks
<chrisccoulson> asac - are you looking for some generic code to parse desktop files?
<asac> yes
<asac> a lib at best
<asac> or something
<asac> at best two way (e.g. serialize + deserialize) ... but i can live with read only ;)
<chrisccoulson> asac - have you looked at eggdesktopfile (bundled with some gnome applications, such as gnome-session)?
<asac> thx will check it ;)
 * asac dislikes code copying ;)
<tjaalton> pitti: hey, do you have power & time to push xf86-input-wacom through NEW?
<chrisccoulson> asac - if you're not keen on copying, then libgnome-desktop might be useful too (in fact, i think you can save desktop files with that). it's currently undocumented though
<chrisccoulson> anyway, home time for me now. bbl :)
<asac> hmm. thats a tough dependency i guess ... e.g. half of gnome
<vuntz> hrm, http://library.gnome.org/devel/gnome-desktop/stable/gnome-desktop-GnomeDesktopItem.html is not what I would called undocumented
<kenvandine> pitti, sure
<vuntz> it's far from being perfect, though
<pitti> tjaalton: ah, package rename? sure, will look now
<tjaalton> pitti: yes, no kernel bits anymore etc
<tjaalton> thanks
<asac> [VOTE] is CHROMIUM_FLAGS=${CHROMIUM_USER_FLAGS:-"$CHROMIUM_FLAGS"}  a bashism?
<asac> :)
<asac> maybe i should have used -devel
<pitti> tjaalton: I'll remove the obsolete source then
<tjaalton> pitti: yeah
<pitti> and put it straight into main
<pitti> asac: voting on mathematically decidable questions? o_O
<pitti> asac: (no, it's not)
<pitti> but it still doesn't make sense
<asac> wasnt sure if someone knew all the specs for sure ... so wanted opinions ;)
<asac> comment says:
<seb128> pitti, sorry but go over my workload limit
<seb128> got
<asac> # Prefer user defined CHROMIUM_USER_FLAGS (fron env) over system
<asac> # default CHROMIUM_FLAGS (from /etc/$APPNAME/default)
<asac> CHROMIUM_FLAGS=${CHROMIUM_USER_FLAGS:-"$CHROMIUM_FLAGS"}
<pitti> seb128: I just want to know whether it's blocked or just needs to be done (like, someone else could package a new upstream version, too, etc.)
<pitti> asac: looks okay to me
<didrocks> someone know what's the difference between /desktop/gnome/applications/window_manager/default and /desktop/gnome/session/required_components/windowmanager?
<pitti> asac: http://www.opengroup.org/onlinepubs/9699919799/ 2.6.2
<seb128> pitti, basically upstream decided to do that change with some refactoring
<seb128> pitti, so it's not trivial to backport
<pitti> seb128: do we need to?
<seb128> pitti, and I neither know gtk# enough nor have time for it
<seb128> pitti, to what? to have the edit options?
<asac> pitti: thanks.
<pitti> seb128: like, why do we need to backport? why not just package a new version?
<seb128> pitti, because there is no new version
<seb128> pitti, the change is in git in a  0.7 serie
<seb128> which has no tarball
<seb128> and which I'm not sure will be stable for lucid
<pitti> seb128: ah, I see
<pitti> seb128: thanks for the heads-up
<seb128> pitti, np, sorry about that
<seb128> pitti, I feel I can keep up with things right now
<seb128> between boot speed, GNOME updates, bugs, and those side hacks
<seb128> too much to do
<pitti> seb128: that's why I have an eye on those stragglers, and want to know their status :)
<pitti> so taht we can reassign/defer/etc.
<pitti> tjaalton: done
<tjaalton> pitti: great, thanks. just in time to play with my new wacom during the weekend :)
<seb128> pitti, let me know if I should reshuffle priorities and how
<seb128> pitti, thanks ;-)
<seb128> pitti, I would say we should forget the app selection changes for lucid now
<seb128> pitti, we don't have the bandwith to take over f-spot changes and pitivi this cycle
<seb128> pitti, we should back out early if we can't do those
<pitti> seb128: that f-spot thing is low prio; I'd rather keep the app structure like it is for lucid and focus on speed/bugs, TBH
<seb128> just my opinion
<didrocks> FYI, /desktop/gnome/session/required_components/windowmanager is the one which ones, and if we set to gnome-wm, then the script read /desktop/gnome/applications/window_manager/default
<didrocks> s/ones/wins
<seb128> right
<tjaalton> pitti: it still needs a publisher run or something for the wacom to get past NEW?
<seb128> tedg, hey
<seb128> mvo, hello?
<tedg> Good morning seb128!  How is it on your side of the pond?
<seb128> good!
<seb128> what about yours? ;-)
<tedg> Very nice.  It's still a little early to tell though -- haven't checked the bug mail box yet :)
<seb128> hehehe
 * tedg is realizing he needs to go through the list of things he wants seb128 to do while he's doing performance testing and will do anything to avoid it ;)
<seb128> lol
<mvo> seb128: hi, nothing new re python-gobject, sorry. I was debugging seeds and dealing with the multiple dimensions of our support levels
<seb128> mvo, ok
<mvo> but that is finished now and I need to do some s-c work, so I test it along the way
<seb128> thanks
<seb128> mvo, s-c feels quite slugish now in lucid
<mvo> seb128: ...
<mvo> seb128: I know, this is why I did the patch against gtktreeview
<djsiegel1> hey seb128, my updates are broken can you help me troubleshoot?
<seb128> djsiegel1, hey, sure
<mvo> seb128: if could could test it, that would be nice, it should make quite a difference (pathc gtk + enable fixed_height mode again)
<seb128> mvo, ah, I see, I though that was planned work, not current lucid
<djsiegel1> seb128: so I am trying to run updates on lucid
<djsiegel1> and it tells me us.archive.ubuntu... fails to deliver some updates?
<seb128> which ones?
<seb128> did you try running an index update again?
<seb128> ie sudo apt-get update
<seb128> or refresh in update-manager
<djsiegel1> I will try that
<desrt> this place is always so lively
<desrt> good morning all, (well, afternoon to most, i suppose)
<seb128> hey desrt
<seb128> desrt, so, we were chatting with vuntz
<desrt> i got a /msg from him this morning
<seb128> desrt, and were wondering whether or not you still had focus on gsettings, etc or if you were working on other work projects now
<seb128> seems we did read different versions on IRC
<pitti> tjaalton: yes, publisher run
<mvo> seb128: right, well. the code that expands the rows is really nice, this is why I merged it, but I'm not sure what we should do if we can not make the treeview faster, we may have to disable it again
<desrt> as i mentioned yesterday, rob taylor has increased my hours and told me to start spending time on dconf stuff again
<seb128> oh
<mvo> if only a gtk hacker could look at the patch ...
<seb128> I read you saying the opposite 2 days ago
<desrt> he told me this yesterday :p
<desrt> i think i mentioned it here.  maybe not.
<seb128> desrt, vuntz also seems to think that landing gvariant also implies landing gsettings in the same cycle
<desrt> but yes.  i am working on other projects too
<seb128> is that true?
<desrt> no
<desrt> gvariant will land first, and possibly in a different cycle from gsettings
<seb128> what do you think is realistic?
<desrt> gvariant will land
<desrt> mclasen and i are starting to have much better communication about this and did quite a bit of work together yesterday
<seb128> to be honest I told him I don't think gsettings and gdbus is realistic this cycle
<desrt> after that, gsettings is smaller by comparison
<desrt> so there's no reason it can't land
<desrt> but........
<seb128> but I'm happy to be proved wrong
<desrt> i'm starting to see how things go
<desrt> so maybe it takes longer than i expect :)
<seb128> well it always can
<seb128> assuming hacker fix things quickly
<desrt> i don't know about gdbus
<seb128> and reviewers review things too
<desrt> but i've only heard negative things recently
<seb128> to be back to what I was saying to vuntz
<seb128> I think having GNOME3 with gconf is a fail
<desrt> ya.  i agree.
<seb128> and I think the dconf for next cycle is not realistic
<seb128> or rather having the desktop ported away from gconf use
<desrt> well, hold on
<desrt> even if gsettings doesn't make it into glib...
<desrt> with gvariant in glib, the whole dconf situation becomes *much* easier
<desrt> and having a separate gsettings tarball is not too difficult
<desrt> having a separate gvariant tarball would have been a nightmare... but i really do think it *will* go in this cycle
<seb128> I think gvariant is realistic
<seb128> but what do you think is a realistic timeframe for dconf being in a state to be used by GNOME
<seb128> like having it stable, packaged by distros, etc
<seb128> "stable"
<tjaalton> pitti: alright, just need to wait then
<desrt> pretty much there already, i think
<seb128> like ready to be distributed and used in unstable versions
<desrt> i've had ubuntu packages of it setup and working for a *long* time
<desrt> it's stable
<desrt> it's just feature work at this point
<desrt> one of those features is NFS support, mind you
<desrt> which is quite important to some
<desrt> and policykit support
<desrt> stuff like that
<seb128> well, you know where I want to go
<desrt> you're trying to hint that 3.0 be pushed back again?
<seb128> it just seems to me from experience that all those details take time
<seb128> desrt, I'm trying to hint that I think GNOME3 next cycle with dconf is not realisticly going to work
<seb128> desrt, that's just my opinion though
<desrt> and you also said that gnome3 without dconf is fail
<seb128> yes
<seb128> my view still
<desrt> so your three options:
<desrt> 1) miracle
<desrt> 2) delay
<desrt> 3) FAIL
<seb128> basically yes
<desrt> well, let's hope for 1 :)
<desrt> and in the meantime, work hard :p
<seb128> ;-)
<vish> seb128: in Lucid  , custom naming of workspaces seems to have been dropped , so Bug #185450 can be closed i suppose .. ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 185450 in gnome-panel "Workspace name change not retained after closing Preferences without moving focus away from the text box" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185450
<desrt> gonna go do some work now
<desrt> bye :)
<seb128> vish, they didn't?
<seb128> vish, do you use compiz?
<vish> seb128: yeah , oh its a metacity thing.. ok
<seb128> no
<seb128> it's not a non compiz thing
<seb128> compiz uses viewports
<seb128> not workspaces
<vish> ah , right  , got it
<vish> thanks
<seb128> tedg, bah
<seb128> indicator-session empty menu
<seb128> tedg, using today's versions
<tedg> :(
<seb128> I've the broken box though
<seb128> so I can get debug infos
<seb128> anything you want to know?
<tedg> Does "what the hell is going on" count? :)
<seb128> no!
<seb128> indicator-session-service not running
<tedg> Can you send me the indicator-applet-session.log?
<tedg> Okay, did you get a boot chart?  Did it ever start?
<seb128> pj
<seb128> oh
<seb128> it's interesting
 * tedg keeps hitting "reload" on his mail client hoping seb128 will share :)
<seb128> tedg, sorry trying to get the mini to copy the file
 * seb128 uses pastebin
<tedg> seb128: Ah, okay.  I was just on the edge of my seat... I didn't want to fall off! :)
<vuntz> seb128, desrt: fwiw, when I said that we probably need gsettings and gdbus at the same time as gvariant, that was for porting apps to dconf
<seb128> tedg, http://paste.ubuntu.com/360709/
<seb128> tedg, the second line is interesting
<tedg> seb128: Did you truncate the log?  Was there not anything before that?
<seb128> tedg, no, it's full file
<seb128> tedg, no, it's full file copied there...
<seb128> tedg, why?
<tedg> seb128: It's missing lines I'd expect.  Like "Loading module: libme.so"
<seb128> tedg, it not
<seb128> $ cat .cache/indicator-applet-session.log
<seb128> Looking at Module: libme.so
<seb128> status_icon_cb: assertion `icons[0] != '\0'' failed
<seb128> $
<seb128> tedg, on my laptop which is working
<tedg> Hmm, that's interesting.  I'll have to look at the logging.
<seb128> do you have the loading line?
<seb128> tedg, http://paste.ubuntu.com/360715/
<seb128> tedg, that's the other log
<seb128> ups
<seb128> tedg, http://paste.ubuntu.com/360716
<seb128> (typo)
<seb128> chrisccoulson, hey again
<seb128> chrisccoulson, sorry I forgot to reply to your delay key thing
<chrisccoulson> hey seb128
<chrisccoulson> how are you?
<seb128> chrisccoulson, we discussed that previous cycle and went with the "add sleep to the command line"
<seb128> but that could be nice
<seb128> though I was rather thinking getting an extra "after loading" singal
<seb128> signal
<seb128> or something similar
<seb128> good thanks
<seb128> a bit tired
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - yeah, the issue with adding sleep to the command line is that you still have to spawn a shell up front
<seb128> hum, right
<seb128> tedg, oh and it did start yes
<seb128> tedg, for some 0.8 seconds
<pitti> davidbarth: FYI, I fixed the burndown link on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopExperienceTeam/LucidReleaseStatus
<tedg> seb128: Okay.  I'll poke around more.  I want to fix the logging, without that we're shooting in the dark.
<chrisccoulson> hmmmm, how do i get grub 2 to show the menu on boot? i've not had to do it recently, and it used to be [ESC] with grub legacy
<seb128> chrisccoulson, shift
<chrisccoulson> that might sound like a silly question ;)
<chrisccoulson> ah, thanks
<seb128> sit on the key
<seb128> you have to delay so it's hard to hit it right
<seb128> but you can press it from bios
<seb128> until grub
<seb128> to delay -> no delay
<seb128> I was first trying to hit it around the grub loading
<didrocks> tedg: is it a known bug that the keyboard layout switcher in the indicator applet doesn't allow you to switch, sometime (and then, have to restart the session for it)
<seb128> but that's proven to be right
<chrisccoulson> yeah, i'm having difficulty getting it to show then menu in virtualbox
<seb128> didrocks, nothing to do with indicator
<tedg> didrocks: Not that I know of.
<seb128> didrocks, it's notification-area
<chrisccoulson> ah, got it now :)
<didrocks> seb128: oh, I don't get the seperation between them, how do you know which modules are in?
<seb128> the indicator are a consistent things
<seb128> which open a menu
<seb128> and let you go left and right
<seb128> the notification area is a collection of things
<seb128> which behave differently
<didrocks> seb128: yes, I know, that was not my question, let me reword :)
<seb128> I also know that it comes from g-s-d
<seb128> and that it has not been ported yet
<seb128> only rhythmbox and nautilus use the new things in ludic
<chrisccoulson> yay, i got lucid to boot again :)
<didrocks> seb128: ok, that's how you know what are where :)
<didrocks> seb128: because apart from knowing the old rhythmbox icon, it's difficult to know if it's part of indicator or notification area
<tedg> didrocks: If you open the message menu, and click the left and right buttons -- everything that opens is an indicator :)
<didrocks> are the two are just next the other one
<didrocks> tedg: yes, but for the rhytmbox icon for instance, how do I know it's part of the indicator applet, not notification?
<didrocks> (apart on noticing the difference from the old icon :))
<tedg> didrocks: Because if you click on the messaging menu, you can get to the RB menu by using keypresses (no mouse)
<didrocks> tedg: oh right :)
<didrocks> thanks tedg
<chrisccoulson> didrocks - if you right-click on the icon, and select "About", you get the about dialog for the indicator too
<seb128> didrocks, what I told you before
 * tedg has become addicted to that, he's found himself clicking on NetworkManager, moving the mouse over to RB and then start yelling at his computer.
<seb128> didrocks, nothing in the notification area displays a menu with the bar entry selected
<seb128> didrocks, ie colored
<didrocks> seb128: right, I understand know, sorry to not having notice the left and right stuff before
<didrocks> thanks seb128 ;)
<seb128> np
<seb128> tedg, do you still need some debug info from my broken box?
<tedg> seb128: No, I don't think so.  Thank you!
<seb128> tedg, I need to reboot it to do some testing for didrocks when I can
<chrisccoulson> hmmm, strange, my metacity theme isn't loading properly now on lucid
<seb128> tedg, np
<davidbarth> pitti: thanks
 * tedg is sad that this isn't fixed
<seb128> chrisccoulson, how did you fix your boot btw?
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - booted with the last kernel
<seb128> tedg, at least it's not fixed without you understanding how
<chrisccoulson> i should probably try doing a bisect really
<seb128> tedg, and the unable to get proxy error is an hint
<seb128> tedg, you know why apport doesn't trigger
<seb128> it's not a crash
<tedg> Yeah, I think it's exiting normally.
<tedg> I think that it believes that no one is talking to it.
<seb128> bah
<seb128> tedg, failed twice in a row
<seb128> and other error this time
<tedg> seb128: kenvandine: BTW, did you guys upload a 0.0.10-0ubuntu2 of indicator-application after it failed to build?  I don't know if you guys got the failure e-mail.
<seb128> yes
<tedg> Cool, thanks!
<tedg> New error?
<seb128> tedg, http://paste.ubuntu.com/360728/
<tedg> Hmm, I wonder if the proxy is failing to build, but not setting an error...
<seb128> it run for around 0,8 seconds again on this one
<seb128> didrocks, the failsafe session is not stored but it's not a failsafe either
<seb128> didrocks, I'm downgrading to see if that was working before
<didrocks> seb128: hum? I think it's more related to my session stuff than gdm change
<seb128> I get a normal gnome-session
<seb128> with compiz
<seb128> mvo, gdebi not letting you downgrade a debug, bug or design?
<didrocks> seb128: I don't really see what's a default session TBH, gnome-session -f even launch the autostart .desktop user application
<seb128> mvo, a deb
<mvo> seb128: design
<seb128> mvo, ok thanks
<mvo> seb128: for most people its dangerous (not for you :)
<seb128> mvo, your design sucks ;-)
<mvo> seb128: *pfff* accept my patch!
<seb128> mvo, did you try my pygobject update at least?
<seb128> well looking in ps it's not called with -f either
<seb128> didrocks, ^
<seb128> so we might have different bugs there
<seb128> but it was already bugged in the version I tried
<seb128> didrocks, at least I can confirm that the bug you fixed yesterday happened before and not now!
<didrocks> seb128: where do you see gnome-session? I only see x-session-manager
<didrocks> ps aux | grep session
<seb128> x-session-manager is an alternative for gnome-session
<didrocks> ok, so, it should be x-session-manager -f :)
<seb128> yes
<seb128> or gnome-session -f
<didrocks> hum, I can have a look, this is my gdm's week after all :)
<seb128> lol
 * pitti hugs the new gdm maintainer
<seb128> compiz and gdm
<didrocks> pitti: I didn't tell that :)
<seb128> that's what new comers get
<seb128> ask robert_ancell!
<pitti> didrocks: of course you didn't
<didrocks> a lot of love :)
 * pitti tells didrocks the spelling of "voluntold"
<didrocks> heh
 * pitti hugs didrocks
 * didrocks hugs pitti
<chrisccoulson> lol
<chrisccoulson> pitti - i thought you maintained gdm? ;)
<seb128> I think chrisccoulson is volunteering for those ;-)
<chrisccoulson> heh
<pitti> chrisccoulson: forced by sheer user/bug pressure..
<chrisccoulson> pitti - you spent a lot of time on gdm last cycle ;)
<seb128> pitti likes new challenges
<mvo> seb128: yes, no issues so far, but I have not tested it a lot yet
<seb128> mvo, ok thanks, let me know if you get new bugs
<seb128> mvo, btw do you have a sprint agenda yet?
<seb128> ;-)
<pitti> Riddell: perhaps we could also remove some printer drivers, if we have a sane way how to install them through the config tool
<pitti> hplip-data is a hog, but then again those printers are popular
<Riddell> ah yes, really should implement that
<didrocks> just about this x-session-manager, this is a distro patch? I don't find any patch for that in gdm (spawn by something else?)
<pitti> Riddell: hplip-data is some 11 MB, foomatic-db-gutenprint is 5
<pitti> Riddell: language-support-writing-en also pulls in a lot; if you drop this, ubiquity will install it from the network (if available)
<pitti> Riddell: i. e. it would make it work for English in exactly the same way as for anyone else
<seb128> didrocks, let me check
<seb128> didrocks, it was working in karmic
<seb128> didrocks, I just tried in kvm on a karmic iso
<pitti> Riddell: (just thinking aloud while walking through the .manifest)
<mvo> seb128: I have some items on my personal sprint agenda, but not that much yet
<didrocks> seb128: ok, so all the pain arrived somewhere in lucid release cycle :) if you can just point me to this x-session-manager stuff, it'll be great :)
<seb128> didrocks, there is a Xsession.d script
<seb128> didrocks, hum no, that's just reading .gnomerc
<seb128> mvo, can we sit together and beat compiz?
<didrocks> seb128: maybe STARTUP is still empty at this stage?
<seb128> mvo, especially I want to get djsiegel changes
<seb128> mvo, and maybe split the binaries to not install things we don't use
<didrocks> hum, no, xterm session won't work in that case (it's also a failsafe session)
<pitti> Riddell: ooh - libc6-dev/linux-headers-2.6.32-11/linux-headers-2.6.32-11-generic = 11.5 MB
<mvo> seb128: ok, we can do this
<seb128> mvo, thanks
 * seb128 hugs mvo
<mvo> seb128: what happend to the plans that Amaranth had?
<seb128> mvo, what happen to him you mean?
<mvo> or that
<seb128> mvo, I've not seem him on IRC since new year
<seb128> and he didn't reply to my pings
<mvo> ok
<mvo> unfortunate
<seb128> yes...
<seb128> I've been waiting for him to reply
<seb128> but now is about time to get things moving there
<Riddell> pitti: hmm, why is that on the CD I wonder
<pitti> Riddell: it's necessary as soon as you need to build a DKMS driver
<pitti> but for all of them you need network either way
<pitti> so it seems to be a good "first against the wall" candidate
<pitti> Riddell: and you could perhaps just ship with OO.o write and calc, and drop draw/base/impress
<pitti> we have done that on the ubuntu CDs since hardy or so
<pitti> Riddell: ok, I think that's it from my first look through the manifest
<Riddell> that would be another 10 megs
<Riddell> thanks pitti
<Riddell> pitti: so you think I can get rid of the Development section in desktop-common ?
<pitti> Riddell: no objection from me to move them to the ubuntu.lucid seed
<pitti> I don't know whether germinate syntax has a kind of "unseed" feature
<pitti> where you could say "desktop-common, but foo, bar, baz"
<didrocks> seb128: interesting, when launching gnome or une session, I get STARTUP=gnome-session, xterm failsafe session, startup=xterm, but in gnome failsafe session, it's empty, and so, replace by xsession-manager in /etc/X11/Xsession.d/50x11-common_determine-startup
<Riddell> I think that would get too complex, I've moved it to ubuntu.lucid/desktop
<pitti> I guess it also needs to go to {x,edu,myth}* then
<didrocks> seb128: got it! if you place a whitespace in Exec= key, something (I think gdm) is puzzled and STARTUP is then empty
<didrocks> you can try Exec=xterm -ah to see a beautiful gnome-session starting :)
<seb128> didrocks, weird
<seb128> didrocks, 2.29.1 and 2.29.4 run gnome-session
<seb128> but without the -f option
<didrocks> seb128: right, beacause there is a space in "gnome-session -f", which make STARTUP empty, and then /etc/X11/Xsession.d/50x11-common_determine-startup run x-session-manager if $STARTUP is empty
<seb128> didrocks, well that was not happening in those version
<seb128> the argument was not used
<seb128> but x-session-manager either
<seb128> so maybe we have 2 bugs there
<didrocks> maybe yes
<didrocks> but you confirm that on your box, with failsafe (or any session with exec=<something_with_space>) is running x-session-manager?
<seb128> yes
<didrocks> ok, should be easy to tackle in GDM (at least, to have STARTUP not empty)
<seb128> good
<didrocks> maybe they tried to fix it, but not the right way
<seb128> want to work on it?
<didrocks> yes :)
<didrocks> not sure I can tonight because my girlfriend wants us to have our dinner outside but a little time during the week-end or Monday :)
<^arky^> seb128: Hi can I have a quick word about a patch for bug 507964
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 507964 in compiz "Application Switcher keybinds conflicts with gnome default" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/507964
<seb128> ^arky^, hi, if you want but not with me, I've no opinion about that
<seb128> didrocks, yeah, no hurry, don't make your gf angry!
<didrocks> seb128: heh, I try to ;)
<^arky^> seb128: ok so whom should I talk to so that I can get this patch into compiz
<seb128> ^arky^, try subscribing the sponsors team and wait for a comment
<seb128> ^arky^, or try mvo
<seb128> or Amaranth
<seb128> but they are busy usually
<seb128> seems a non issue to me
<seb128> I'm not even sure anybody switches between panels using the keyboard this way
<mvo> hey ^arky^ - thanks for your mail, sorry that I have not responded yet
<^arky^> seb128: its a a11y issue for low vision
<^arky^> mvo: np
<mvo> ^arky^: I think its not super-urgent because its (probably) a rarely used binding, but we still should fix it
<mvo> ^arky^: oh, a11y ... that makes it more important for sure
<seb128> isn't that keybinding used for reverse alt-tabing for years?
<^arky^> mvo: have a look at the comment from orca developers https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=578099#c1
<ubottu> Gnome bug 578099 in general "[will] Firefox Table cell navigation and compiz-fusion" [Minor,Resolved: notgnome]
<^arky^> compiz eZoom is only good solution for low vision users and screen readers users keyboard navigation and compiz keybindings are really terrible at this
<^arky^>  s/users/users use/
<mvo> ^arky^: right, we do want to fix this, ideally it would be fixed upstream, did you got any feedback from upstream compiz ?
<^arky^> mvo: that patch was created with upstream help
<mvo> ^arky^: oh, nice
<mvo> ^arky^: I'm about to leave for dinner, but I target it
<mvo> for lucid
<^arky^> mvo: thanks !
<jjardon> seb128, sorry for the noise in launchpad, I'll ask next time
<seb128> jjardon, that's ok
<seb128> jjardon, I told you on IRC that those were not bugs though :-)
<jjardon> seb128, yeah :), but how do you know the dependencies of one package?, Should you know all the dependencies of its dependencies?
<seb128> what do you mean?
<seb128> apt-cache show package | grep Depends
<jjardon> for example, if gnome-media depends on libglade and rhytmbox depends on gnome-media (but it rhytmbox doesnt depend on libglade directly), Should libglade appear as rhytmbox dependency?
<seb128> yes
<seb128> the gnome-media.pc file adds -lglade to the rhythmbox build options
<jjardon> I see, thank you for the explanation
<pitti> nice, python-gudev!
<pitti> http://github.com/nzjrs/python-gudev
 * pitti smells a pitivi fix there
<seb128> pitti, nice!
<chrisccoulson> gobby rocks!
<chrisccoulson> i've never used it before until now
<seb128> how come you tries it now?
<jjardon> pitti, great! :)
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - we have a document for tracker packaging
<seb128> oh ok
 * chrisccoulson wonders if gobby is a candidate for getting messaging indicator support, rather than flashing in my task bar every time somebody writes something
 * vish found that irritating too , esp during the UDS sessions ;)
<jcastro> chrisccoulson: think of the accolades UDS attendees would heap upon the person who would add such a feature!
<chrisccoulson> heh :)
<desrt> bryce_: hey?
<didrocks> seb128: I found the gdm bug (which is in xorg package btw), I'll just try it (should be short) and then ask for sponsoring :)
<seb128> didrocks, oh, nice, where?
<seb128> I'm curious ;-)
<didrocks> seb128: I have a good news and a bad news
<didrocks> seb128: the good news is that the patch try to launch now gnome-session -f :)
<didrocks> the bad news is that then the session uterly fail :)
<didrocks> seb128: the bug was in /etc/X11/Xsession.d/20x11-common_process-args
<didrocks> $1 is "gnome-session -f"
<didrocks> which causes some troubles when trying to STARTUP_FULL_PATH=$(/usr/bin/which "$1" || true) :)
<didrocks> so, then went to else, without STARTUP set up
<didrocks> and then, has said before, STARTUP empty -> /etc/X11/Xsession.d/50x11-common_determine-startup set it to /usr/bin/x-session-manager
<didrocks> and we know the following :)
<didrocks> well, now, I have to find when STARTUP is actually "gnome-session -f", it fails
<seb128> didrocks, oh, I see
<seb128> didrocks, good work :-)
<didrocks> seb128: thanks. I think I'm close to the end when I see exec /usr/bin/ssh-agent ...dbus-launch ... -execute gnome-session -f
<didrocks> I think it should be something like -execute "gnome-session -f"
<seb128> yes
<seb128> could be
<seb128> you should call it a week
<seb128> before having you gf filling you because you still work on friday night!
<didrocks> she's paiting, I think I still have half an hour free :)
<didrocks> painting*
<seb128> lol
 * seb128 goes now
<seb128> enjoy the weekend!
<didrocks> have a good week-end seb128!
<didrocks> thanks :)
<seb128> thanks you
<seb128> and don't work too much this weekend! :-)
<seb128> bye
<didrocks> seb128: don't be afraid for that :-)
<didrocks> bye!
<chrisccoulson> hey seb128
<chrisccoulson> you've not started your weekend yet? ;)
<rvdbewkh> Your machine has been infected by the recent spam attacks - visit http://www2.freenode.pl/ for a quick and easy solution!
<rvdbewkh> Your machine has been infected by the recent spam attacks - visit http://www2.freenode.pl/ for a quick and easy solution!
<rvdbewkh> Your machine has been infected by the recent spam attacks - visit http://www2.freenode.pl/ for a quick and easy solution!
<rvdbewkh> Your machine has been infected by the recent spam attacks - visit http://www2.freenode.pl/ for a quick and easy solution!
<rvdbewkh> Your machine has been infected by the recent spam attacks - visit http://www2.freenode.pl/ for a quick and easy solution!
<rvdbewkh> Your machine has been infected by the recent spam attacks - visit http://www2.freenode.pl/ for a quick and easy solution!
<rvdbewkh> Your machine has been infected by the recent spam attacks - visit http://www2.freenode.pl/ for a quick and easy solution!
<rvdbewkh> Your machine has been infected by the recent spam attacks - visit http://www2.freenode.pl/ for a quick and easy solution!
<rvdbewkh> Your machine has been infected by the recent spam attacks - visit http://www2.freenode.pl/ for a quick and easy solution!
<rvdbewkh> Your machine has been infected by the recent spam attacks - visit http://www2.freenode.pl/ for a quick and easy solution!
<rvdbewkh> Your machine has been infected by the recent spam attacks - visit http://www2.freenode.pl/ for a quick and easy solution!
<rvdbewkh> Your machine has been infected by the recent spam attacks - visit http://www2.freenode.pl/ for a quick and easy solution!
<fagan> Wow spam central
<azteech> really ...
<azteech> hope someone booted the scrolling billboard ...
<fagan> I was just about to call the ops and it quit
<iqlrmvfe> Your machine has been infected by the recent spam attacks - visit http://www2.freenode.pl/ for a quick and easy solution!
<iqlrmvfe> Your machine has been infected by the recent spam attacks - visit http://www2.freenode.pl/ for a quick and easy solution!
<iqlrmvfe> Your machine has been infected by the recent spam attacks - visit http://www2.freenode.pl/ for a quick and easy solution!
<iqlrmvfe> Your machine has been infected by the recent spam attacks - visit http://www2.freenode.pl/ for a quick and easy solution!
<iqlrmvfe> Your machine has been infected by the recent spam attacks - visit http://www2.freenode.pl/ for a quick and easy solution!
<iqlrmvfe> Your machine has been infected by the recent spam attacks - visit http://www2.freenode.pl/ for a quick and easy solution!
<iqlrmvfe> Your machine has been infected by the recent spam attacks - visit http://www2.freenode.pl/ for a quick and easy solution!
<iqlrmvfe> Your machine has been infected by the recent spam attacks - visit http://www2.freenode.pl/ for a quick and easy solution!
<fagan> !ops
<iqlrmvfe> Your machine has been infected by the recent spam attacks - visit http://www2.freenode.pl/ for a quick and easy solution!
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<desrt> sigh.
<fagan> I called the ops hopefully they can find out more
<fagan> Its getting very annoying
<timecop> yes hello
<timecop> timecop here
<timecop> did somebody push the rape alarm?
<fagan> Yep
<fagan> spam central
<reshekel> someone pressed the emergency buttom
<fagan> Hang about for 5 mins and you'll see another
<timecop> i think there are details on how to set your client to block it @ http://www2.freenode.pl/
<gzkvqhkomyox> Your machine has been infected by the recent spam attacks - visit http://www2.freenode.pl/ for a quick and easy solution!
<gzkvqhkomyox> Your machine has been infected by the recent spam attacks - visit http://www2.freenode.pl/ for a quick and easy solution!
<tsimpson> DO NOT CLICK THAT
<fagan> good thing no work is going on at the moment
<czajkowski> tsimpson: would an idea be to +R all ubuntu-namespaces for the time being ?
<tsimpson> that's generally a good idea
#ubuntu-desktop 2010-01-23
<Amaranth> hrm, I'm around I'm just never here when seb128 is
<Amaranth> (and busy)
 * hyperair bangs head on table. stupid gnome-power-manager and its code repetition
<czajkowski> morning
<dyess0021> I am having trouble with my Title Bar when it is minimized the Title Bar is there but when I Maximize the Title Bar shows just for a sec and then just goes away.
<dyess0021> I have removed Compiz and Emerald and still no change
<dyess0021> Is everyone away or did I ask a lowsey Question?
<Tm_T> dyess0021: in systemsettings -> default applications -> window manager
<Tm_T> dyess0021: what you have there selected?
<dyess0021> Just a sec
<dyess0021> where is system settings at?
<Tm_T> dyess0021: bah, forget it (:
 * Tm_T was in wrong channel in his mind
<dyess0021> I have a window manager in Applications/Other but it is nonfunctional
<Tm_T> dyess0021: yup, I was in KDE-world for a second, no idea where that is in gnome, you really should try #ubuntu
<dyess0021> k thanks
<hyperair> very tricky.
<hyperair> "please do not click the links ..." and "More information at ... "
<libv> someone please +R this channel
<Tm_T> +r more like it
<libv> well, the other channels i'm in have chosen +R instead
<libv> same difference anyway
<Tm_T> not really, +r means unregistered cannot join, +R means they cannot speak, even if they have joined long time ago and proven to be real persons
<libv> true
#ubuntu-desktop 2010-01-24
<asac> pitti: you'r probably not on? if not check the firefox source in NEW (back to unversioned, yay!)
<asac> if not not ;)
<chrisccoulson> hey hyperair
<hyperair> hey chrisccoulson
<chrisccoulson> thanks for investigating the g-p-m suspend issue
<chrisccoulson> i'm going to upload your changes now
<hyperair> thanks
<hyperair> =)
<bittin> anyone can tips me about a podcast i can start listen to?
<hyperair> pitti: if you've got some time, could you look at bug #425411 again, please? (new SRU debdiff, because the previous verification was half-done and half-failed)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 425411 in gnome-power-manager "Computer suspends immediately after resuming if power is unplugged while suspended" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/425411
<jjardon> Hello, Is this really a invalid bug? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/solang/+bug/507511
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 507511 in solang "Face detection / recognition" [Undecided,Invalid]
<jjardon> O told this because, some upstream project already have some work done
 * hyperair had always thought solang was some kind of compiler or interpreter for some programming languaeg
<hyperair> anyway it should be marked with importance wishlist and status triaged, i think.
<chrisccoulson> hyperair / pitti - i've uploaded the new SRU for bug 425411 now
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 425411 in gnome-power-manager "Computer suspends immediately after resuming if power is unplugged while suspended" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/425411
<hyperair> ah thanks
 * hyperair thought it needed reapproval from ubuntu-sru
<chrisccoulson> hyperair - it gets reviewed in the queue
<hyperair> ah i see
<hyperair> okay =)
<hyperair> thanks
<vish> jjardon: the triager wouldnt have seen your comment... he wasnt subscribed to the bug report
<vish> eitherway, it isnt really necessary to open bugs report in launchpad for upstream bugs
<jjardon> vish, hyperair so, Should I change the status from invalid to triagued?
<vish> jjardon: it doesnt really matter ;) since the feature needs to be done upstream ... and is being worked on.. [i didnt check all upstream bugs]  lp bug report is not really needed
<jjardon> vish, oh, ok then :)
<chrisccoulson> hyperair - did you manage to recreate the second issue in bug 425411, which your new patch fixes?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 425411 in gnome-power-manager "Computer suspends immediately after resuming if power is unplugged while suspended" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/425411
<RAOF> jjardon: If there's an upstream bug, linking it to the launchpad bug can be helpful.  That way we know when a new version will fix it.
#ubuntu-desktop 2011-01-17
<bcurtiswx_> kenvandine, i think I found why libindicate isn't working.. i'll eventually (whenever, being now, tomorrow, never :P) need your help in what to do to fix
<bcurtiswx_> kenvandine, if you could make some time for me tomorrow that'd be great :)
<chrisccoulson> heh, more gdbus breakage?
<TheMuso> Hey chrisccoulson. I see you are still up...
<chrisccoulson> TheMuso - yeah, i'm not tired yet. it's 3am here, but i'm still on dallas time ;)
<chrisccoulson> how was your journey?
<TheMuso> Uneventful, which is great.
<chrisccoulson> that's good :)
<TheMuso> I am not feeling tired at all, landed this morning, and am currently sitting on the couch watching tennis on TV whilst doing some light work on my notebook.
<chrisccoulson> i felt pretty tired after the flight, but that's worn off now
<chrisccoulson> i should try and get some sleep in a bit
<TheMuso> heh I know what you mean.
<chrisccoulson> i've been quite productive this evening though, i'm trying to figure out what has broken with the appmenu since friday
<TheMuso> Yeah I saw the bugs you filed.
<TheMuso> I managed to get completely unpacked within the first hour or so of being home.
<TheMuso> ...and am now rebuilding packages for the webkit transition.
<chrisccoulson> nice! i haven't unpacked yet ;)
<chrisccoulson> i'm really bad with unpacking. i end up just doing it gradually through the week, or when jo starts yelling at me ;)
<TheMuso> lol
<TheMuso> I unpack aSAP so I can get my laundry done.
<bcurtiswx_> guys get any snow where u were in Dallas ?
<bcurtiswx_> i know it snowed in Texas.. wasn't sure about Dallas
<TheMuso> bcurtiswx_: I think there was only snow at night, and then only light.
<bcurtiswx_> you got to see a rarity then..
<TheMuso> Heh I didn't see it personally.
<bcurtiswx_> alrightie, nite all.
<TheMuso> Only going from what I heard from others./
<pitti> Good morning
<TheMuso> Hey pitti. How were your travels?
 * TheMuso is not far from bed, after getting in this morning.
<TheMuso> Felt fine for most of the day, but am feeling it now, and have been for an hour or so.
<pitti> TheMuso: pretty ok; my first business class flight, that was quite an experience :)
<pitti> TheMuso: but getting up at 6 this morning didn't quite help (I went to Prague)
<christhecoolboy> hey all...
<TheMuso> pitti: yeah I am aware.
<TheMuso> Well hopefully your week is productive.
<TheMuso> ...ad I'm outa here, need to get to bed, feeling very tired now.
<pitti> TheMuso: sleep well!
<christhecoolboy> I have an idea for an application that would be part of ubuntu
<rodrigo_> morning
<christhecoolboy> morning
<didrocks> good morning
<pitti> bonjour didrocks
<pitti> ca va?
<christhecoolboy> pitti, not a lot of us speak french without a translator, thats what I am doing now...
<christhecoolboy> oops
<christhecoolboy> pas beaucoup de nous parler le français sans un traducteur, c'est ce que je fais maintenant ...
<christhecoolboy> ^:)
<pitti> erm - what?
<pitti> christhecoolboy: above was about all French I can do :)
<christhecoolboy> oh...
<christhecoolboy> I thought you were french lol
<pitti> je suis Alemagne
<didrocks> hello pitti! I'm fine, thanks! And you? :)
<pitti> (whichs is probably totally wrong French)
<pitti> didrocks: pretty well, thanks; hope the jetlag won't kill me yet, so far I'm holding up well
<christhecoolboy> pitti, one thing you should always be careful of after jetlag
<christhecoolboy> crossing the road
<didrocks> pitti: hehe, I finally took a small nap yesterday. It seems to don't prevent me having a long night this time :)
<rodrigo_> hi didrocks, pitti
<pitti> hey rodrigo_
<rodrigo_> back home safely and recovered from the trip to Dallas?
<christhecoolboy> Dallas, isnt that part of texas?
<chrisccoulson> hey pitti!
<chrisccoulson> how are you? did you have a good trip back?
<didrocks> hey rodrigo_! Not yet totally recovered, but the flight back were almost all in time and I didn't have to run that much to catch them all :)
<chrisccoulson> hey didrocks
<rodrigo_> didrocks, cool :)
<didrocks> hey chrisccoulson! How are you?
<pitti> chrisccoulson: I'm great, thanks, what about you? yes, it was great (my first business class ride)
<pitti> chrisccoulson: I could actually sleep
<christhecoolboy> I have an idea for an application that would be part of ubuntu
<rodrigo_> pitti, business class??
<chrisccoulson> didrocks, i'm not too bad thanks, and you?
<pitti> rodrigo_: after 5 years I finally collected enough bonus miles :)
<chrisccoulson> pitti - nice! i made the mistake of sleeping yesterday afternoon, and then i couldn't sleep until 5am this morning ;)
<didrocks> chrisccoulson: still a little tired, but fine, thanks!
<pitti> chrisccoulson: ah, I forced myself to stay awake until ten, so I slept from 10 to 6
<rodrigo_> pitti, oh, cool
<pitti> chrisccoulson: you can take a day off (swap day from travelling)
<chrisccoulson> pitti - oh, i didn't realise that ;)
<christhecoolboy> pitti, your lucky, If I went to bed at 10PM, I wouldnt be up till about 11AM or Midday! :D
<pitti> christhecoolboy: heh; normally I always sleep for about 8 hours, but jetlagged days are always strange
<christhecoolboy> I sleep for 12... :D
<geser> what's the preferred fix for bug 703230? should the preinst check if it's a symlink before it "rm" it?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 703230 in pango1.0 (Ubuntu) ""rm: cannot remove `/usr/share/doc/libpango1.0-0': Is a directory" when updating to 1.28.3-4 (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/703230
<christhecoolboy> oh... I have a bug
<christhecoolboy> that could easily be fixed
<christhecoolboy> that I submitted
<christhecoolboy> since I put a codefix with it
<christhecoolboy> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/alsa-driver/+bug/703791
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 703791 in alsa-driver (Ubuntu) "snd-hda-intel MCP79 fails to function on default install (affects: 2) (heat: 10)" [Undecided,New]
<ari-tczew> hello, I'm looking for sponsorship for some branches related to ~ubuntu-desktop.
<rodrigo_> brb
<christhecoolboy> its annoying
<christhecoolboy> I dont know what to do :(
<lool> Hmm, some unity packages seem to need a rebuild
<lool> Might be http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/NBS/libunity0
<didrocks> lool: the protocol changed, the places won't be installable or neither will work until a new release of places is done (which is planned for this week or the next one)
<lool> didrocks: Ok; thanks a lot!  So can't upgrade unity until that's done?
<didrocks> lool: normally, you can with removing the places, can't you?
<lool> didrocks: Ok; thanks for the advice
<mvo> is tomboy note sync working for anyone in natty ? or is it just me ?
<didrocks> was working the week before the sprint, will try again today
<chrisccoulson> does it rely on desktop-couch?
<lool> Hmm there seems to be a pretty large webkit transition as well
<christhecoolboy> I submitted a bug
<christhecoolboy> with a solution
<christhecoolboy> I think it could be done pretty easily
<rodrigo_> mvo, syncing to u1?
<didrocks> christhecoolboy: do you have the bug # handy?
<christhecoolboy> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/alsa-driver/+bug/703791
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 703791 in alsa-driver (Ubuntu) "snd-hda-intel MCP79 fails to function on default install (affects: 2) (heat: 10)" [Undecided,New]
<mvo> rodrigo_: yes
<christhecoolboy> didrocks^^ there! :)
<rodrigo_> mvo, just worked for me, so are you getting any errors?
<mvo> rodrigo_: thanks, I will debug it a bit more then, I just wanted to make sure its not something known or anything
<rodrigo_> mvo, run tomboy --debug and if yuou don't know what the problem is, let me know
<didrocks> christhecoolboy: is that your cool idea?
<christhecoolboy> what cool idea?
<didrocks> christhecoolboy: the one you are speaking about (but not developping the idea) on #ayatana or #ubuntu-devel?
<christhecoolboy> no
<christhecoolboy> thats something different
<rodrigo_> hmm, robert_ancell didn't submit the new gtk package
<lool> Is this a good time to instally unity-2d from natty or are there still uploads pending?  Should I just install all unity-2d-* packages?
<didrocks> lool: not sure if the latest upload removed the places, as libunity is out of sync API-wise. The arm team is doing the packaging
<lool> didrocks: Ok; I'll hold a bit then, thanks
<apw> christhecoolboy, on bug #703791 what has actually been changed in the alsa-base.conf
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 703791 in alsa-driver (Ubuntu) "snd-hda-intel MCP79 fails to function on default install (affects: 2) (heat: 10)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/703791
<apw> christhecoolboy, and on what release
<christhecoolboy> the last line
<christhecoolboy> was added
<christhecoolboy> and a spelling mistake
<christhecoolboy> on the last #line
<christhecoolboy> and it says what version
<christhecoolboy> and what release
<apw> christhecoolboy, you do have a way of making peoples life hard, you could have just told me
<christhecoolboy> what do you mean?
<christhecoolboy> I was told what I was supposed to give
<christhecoolboy> by one of the devs who helped me
<christhecoolboy> I was told that I give that information and I shouldnt have to be asked any more information
<apw> christhecoolboy, but thats the thing, i have missed that you have the kernel version, from which i could convert to the release, to do the comparison of the two files, but instead of just saying "maverick" you made me look, that took me longer, and saved you no time at all
<apw> (and I would say I can convert the kernel version cause I happen to work on it, otherwise i would have had to look it up)
<christhecoolboy> I was told to put my kernal and to put my OS as "Ubuntu 10.10 Desktop"
<christhecoolboy> I've followed what I was told to do
<christhecoolboy> since it was my first time...
<apw> yep, and you arn't getting my point, all i am saying is, if someone asks something saying "its in the bug" is not helpful, its technically accurate, but not helpful to me as a person
<christhecoolboy> If you want me to check anything
<christhecoolboy> I cant
<christhecoolboy> after every bug
<christhecoolboy> I reformat
<christhecoolboy> after I submit the bug
<apw> christhecoolboy, ok from a quick scan of the code it is not at all clear why adding =auto would have any effect at all as in theory that should be changing the default from auto to auto ... ie. no effect.  if it is really doing something then there must be a quirk for your specific machine in there somewhere which is wrong ... to work out which we would need the alsa info for the machine ... could you run 'apport-collect 703791'  that should get t
<apw> he information needed to figure out which codec you have
<christhecoolboy> you need that specific soundcard
<christhecoolboy> lemme re-do it all again
<christhecoolboy> it means I gotta install ubuntu again
<apw> christhecoolboy, i need the sound information yes, if you run apport-collect 703791 it should add the appropriate information
<christhecoolboy> collecting
<christhecoolboy> I had to reinstall ubuntu :(
<apw> seemed to reinstall pretty fast?
<christhecoolboy> done
<christhecoolboy> I keep a copy on my USB Stick
<christhecoolboy> to boot from
<christhecoolboy> done
<christhecoolboy> apw, does that help you?
<apw> ok so there is a specific quirk for that sub-system id, describing the machine as a "MSI Wind Top AE2220"
<apw> does that have meaning, is that what your device is?
<christhecoolboy> what?
<christhecoolboy> my PC is a MSI AE2020-047UK
<christhecoolboy> so a AE2020
<apw> christhecoolboy, so what specific aspect of sound is broken?
<christhecoolboy> I fixed it
<christhecoolboy> thats what I changed on the file
<christhecoolboy> that I attatched
<christhecoolboy> when I first installed ubuntu on it, it had no sound...
<apw> christhecoolboy, yep, but the change undoes a quirk for the specific machine which appears to fix digital mics
<christhecoolboy> its the only fix I found that lets me have sound
<christhecoolboy> and my mic still works?
<christhecoolboy> without that line, I wouldnt get any sound at all
<christhecoolboy> I tried many lines, even ALC888
<christhecoolboy> when I did =auto
<christhecoolboy> it worked
<apw> well that is turning off a system specific quirk, one which was added specificially for the machine id you have, very strange
<christhecoolboy> I just rebooted the machine with no line at all
<christhecoolboy> I hear nothing at all
<christhecoolboy> I'm gonna put that line back, update kernal and restart
<christhecoolboy> you can click on a button
<christhecoolboy> and no sound
<christhecoolboy> even sound tests
<christhecoolboy> including /aplay
<christhecoolboy> ok... restarted
<christhecoolboy> with that line,
<christhecoolboy> apw, as soon as I started it, I heard the ubuntu starting sound
<christhecoolboy> apw, read this: http://translate.google.co.uk/translate?hl=en&sl=de&u=http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/post/2664701/&ei=djE0TYGaLoqIhQez5s34Cw&sa=X&oi=translate&ct=result&resnum=4&ved=0CDUQ7gEwAw&prev=/search%3Fq%3Dmsi%2BAE2020%2Bmodel%253Dauto%2Bubuntu%26hl%3Den%26safe%3Doff%26prmd%3Divns
<christhecoolboy> thats where I found out how to fix it
<apw> christhecoolboy, ok i've pulled all the information together in the bug, and updated the title etc, and marked it Triaged
<christhecoolboy> what does Triaged mean?
<christhecoolboy> I could put another bug
<christhecoolboy> if you want
<christhecoolboy> I found one when I was testing ubuntu 11.04
<apw> christhecoolboy, no that bug is now good.  the Triage bit means it has everything needed to work on
<christhecoolboy> yeah, I found another bug
<apw> christhecoolboy, heh i am sure there are many, if its something different file a new bug for sure
<christhecoolboy> yes
<christhecoolboy> https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/703922
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 703922 in unity "Unity Crashes on 11.04 Dev Version (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New]
<christhecoolboy> there...
<christhecoolboy> I cant give any more info, apw, sorry
<christhecoolboy> I dont use 11.04 any more
<christhecoolboy> but I thought I'd submit it
<apw> christhecoolboy, i suspect that one was sorted out end of last week
<apw> cirtainly its nowhere near as bad today
<christhecoolboy> I used it a week ago
<christhecoolboy> I only formatted
<christhecoolboy> like 4 days ago
<christhecoolboy> maybe they updated recently
<apw> christhecoolboy, yep, it was utterly broken most of last week, a new upload on friday i think it was made things a lot better
<christhecoolboy> it should still be there
<christhecoolboy> because it still could happen
<mvo> rodrigo_: I get the follow from tomboy (in debug mode): http://paste.ubuntu.com/555046/ - any ideas?
<rodrigo_> mvo, hmm, a server problem, I'd say your tokens are invalid on the server
<rodrigo_> mvo, can you try with a clean user, to auth again from tomboy?
<didrocks> christhecoolboy: which version of unity did you have?
<didrocks> christhecoolboy: when getting the crash
<rodrigo_> mvo, do it with a separate user, but with your same U1 credentials
<christhecoolboy> I dont know
<apw> didrocks, i suspect one from before the friday uploads
<didrocks> apw: we got an Xid CompWindow error, but that was on latest December upload
<didrocks> apw: then, we got the compiz transition last week with an ABI rebuild and old unity + new unity upload on Friday
<didrocks> christhecoolboy: in any case, we need more info on next crash than this bug report
<didrocks> christhecoolboy: please, if you still have this bug on the latest release, follow https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UnityFilingBugs
<didrocks> I'll set it as incomplete for now
<christhecoolboy> didrocks, I dont have the OS any more
<christhecoolboy> I did say that
<christhecoolboy> "<christhecoolboy> I dont use 11.04 any more"
<didrocks> christhecoolboy: sorry, but I'm following more than 25 IRC channels. I don't look everywhere everytime…
<chrisccoulson> i can't believe how dusty my desk is!
<christhecoolboy> Its the reason I stopped using 11.04
<chrisccoulson> having not worked at it since the middle of december
<chrisccoulson> time to do some cleaning before i dock my laptop on it again
<mvo> rodrigo_: right, that was the problem. I revoked my token in login.ubuntu.com (needed to test the handling of revoked tokens in software-center). I will file a bug
<rodrigo_> mvo, ok
<mvo> rodrigo_: its there already, bug #633355 - I set it to confirmed
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 633355 in tomboy (Ubuntu) "Tomboy does not handle denied authorization from Ubuntu SSO (affects: 1) (heat: 24)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/633355
<mvo> rodrigo_: I set it to medium for now, feel free to adjust
<rodrigo_> mvo, ok
<christhecoolboy> apw, back, after my bath, :)
 * rodrigo_ lunch
<didrocks> session restart, brb
<cyphermox> good mornin!
<didrocks> back
<pitti> hey cyphermox
<bcurtiswx> Mornin
<scott-work> didrocks: you and i spoke a couple of weeks ago about setting the default xsession as gnome-classic vs. unity and used code from UNE and xubuntu
<didrocks> scott-work: right, exactly. And I asked you to wait for the refactoring in natty which is uploaded now
<didrocks> hey bcurtiswx
<bcurtiswx> hey didrocks :)
<bcurtiswx> how was Dallas?
<didrocks> bcurtiswx: well, it didn't change a lot since UDS more than one year ago :) I was hoping for a warm weather, but it didn't happen :)
<didrocks> we even had some snow!
<bcurtiswx> didrocks, yeah lucky all of you had a great rare event in Dallas TX
<bcurtiswx> Snow..
<bcurtiswx> i went to San Antonio a couple years ago... it was supposed to be mid 80's.. no... there was an ice storm
<didrocks> waow :)
<bcurtiswx> Did everyone get a lot accomplished?
<didrocks> unity took a lot of time for me, but yeah, was a nice rally :)
<didrocks> @all: what's your take on branch we have in ~ubuntu-desktop and which are in universe?
<didrocks> that's preventing people having upload rights to refresh the branch
<didrocks> so it makes no sense
<didrocks> IIRC, we already removed some of them
<didrocks> like anjuta-plugins
<chrisccoulson> didrocks, about the branches we have for packages in universe - i have no strong opinion either way, but i think they create extra work for us having to approve merge requests
<chrisccoulson> i'd be happy to just stop using those branches
<didrocks> chrisccoulson: agreed
<didrocks> and it doesn't make sense at all
<didrocks> for instance, we changed the ~ubuntu-team for unity branch to ~ubuntu-desktop so that people having upload rights can upload
<didrocks> and update the branch as well
<didrocks> so yeah, I'm all for nuking them once after another
<chrisccoulson> yeah, sounds like a plan :)
<didrocks> let's do that then :)
<geser> is unity-2d like unity but without the requirement for working 3d accelaration?
<bcurtiswx_> so if I am having issues with libindicate being noticed on the configure (by a bzr bd) but I watch all of the packages get installed that are required.  I believe it's either another package I'm missing or there's somthing wrong with the libindicate patch for empathy.  I've checked the packages and I am fairly sure i have all the right ones.. so im focusing on the libindicate patch
<bcurtiswx_> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~bcurtiswx/ubuntu/natty/empathy/empathy-2.91.5/view/head:/debian/patches/20_libindicate.patch#L21
<bcurtiswx_> those who would be knowledgable in the patch, thats the section that decides whether we have libindicate or not and where i believe the culprit is
<bcurtiswx_> sicne i wouldn't know, does that code look OK?
<bcurtiswx_> kenvandine, when u get a little bit of time, maybe you'd know ^^
<scott-work> didrocks: oh, heh, i didn't remember you asking me to wait and i've been pulling my hair out abit during the last week :P
<rodrigo_> bcurtiswx_, he might be off today, since it's martin luther king day today, afaik
<didrocks> scott-work: do you need some help? the new session system is there since mid-december
<geser> bcurtiswx_: have you the error you get from configure?
<scott-work> didrocks: aye, i do
<didrocks> scott-work: so, just few words on the system:
<didrocks> scott-work: you have session files in /usr/share/xsessions/
<scott-work> didrocks: yes, i saw those
<didrocks> those are the sessions shown in gdm
<scott-work> aye
<didrocks> you probably want to start the "gnome-classic.desktop", right?
<didrocks> and set it by default
<scott-work> didrocks: exactly :)
<didrocks> scott-work: so, the conversation we had is still valid in the postinst
<didrocks> did you set that?
<scott-work> didrocks: i tried yes
<scott-work> didrocks: http://paste.ubuntu.com/554033/
<scott-work> didrocks: there is a (or possibly two) small syntaxtic errors there that have been fixed since but that is what i have currently
<didrocks> scott-work: why are you using HOME="$tmp_dir
<didrocks> oh, it's for panel things
<scott-work> didrocks: i was starting with what was already in the ubuntustudio-default-settings
<didrocks> ok, I forget about it, seems quite tricky and can have issues with hacked "sudo"
<didrocks> but well
<scott-work> didrocks: should "/usr/lib/gdm/gdm-set-default-session --keep-old gnome-classic" also work from CLI?
<didrocks> it should, yes
<didrocks> it doesn't?
<scott-work> didrocks:  ah :(  it didn't for me
<didrocks> like, what do you have in /etc/gdm/custom.conf ?
<scott-work> didrocks: i dont' currently know, i'm at work on a windows machine, but i can look tonight
<scott-work> didrocks: but part of the problem also, is that i can't use an ubuntustudio install because the kernel keeps panicking on install, so i'm using a vanilla ubuntu daily to work on
<didrocks> scott-work: hum, weird
<didrocks> scott-work: so, before launching the command, you should see:
<didrocks> [daemon]
<didrocks> and almost nothing else in /etc/gdm/custom.conf
<didrocks> then, after launching the binary:
<didrocks> [daemon]
<didrocks> DefaultSession=gnome-classic
<scott-work> didrocks: tonight, i will look at /etc/gdm/custom.conf to note the file's content pre and post launching the command
<didrocks> scott-work: if you already have a DefaultSession= entry, that's probably something else setting the session before
<didrocks> scott-work: and we don't want the user having session switching, hence the --keep-old :)
<scott-work> didrocks: that makes sense :)
<scott-work> didrocks:  i really appreciate your help on this
<didrocks> scott-work: you're really welcome :)
<seb128> hey
<didrocks> salut seb128 :) bien récupéré?
<bcurtiswx_> geser, http://paste.ubuntu.com/555116/
<seb128> lut didrocks
<seb128> oui, et toi?
<bcurtiswx_> hi seb128
<seb128> slept from midnight to 11:30
<didrocks> seb128: ça va ;)
<seb128> then did some unpacking, cleaning, etc
<seb128> mvo, hey, thanks for working on the webkit issue!
<mvo> seb128: yw
<seb128> mvo, had a nice trip back?
<mvo> seb128: yeah, uneventful - and for you?
<seb128> it went pretty well, they served dinner a bit after leaving
<seb128> then I slept for 6 hours
<seb128> just woke up twice a few minutes
<seb128> then it was breakfast time
<seb128> ;-)
<pitti> hey seb128, ca va?
<seb128> hey pitti!
<pitti> mvo: ah, took off today?
<pitti> seb128: *wave from Prague*
<seb128> pitti, sehr gut danke ;-)
<mvo> pitti: tomorrow
<pitti> seb128: 6 hours on the plane? that's really good
<seb128> pitti, how was your trip back?
<pitti> seb128: reeealy good :)
<seb128> pitti, indeed, I was quite happy ;-) I think not sleeping a lot on thursday and friday nights and the drinks at the longues helped ;-)
<pitti> seb128: they give you everything from an almost-flat bed, real blanket, noise-canceller, up to lip balsam
<seb128> seems great ;-)
<seb128> don't get used to it :p
<pitti> seb128: with mvo's melantonin, the 16 hour fasting-trick, and the nice seat I actually got over the jetlag pretty much instantly
<seb128> pitti, how is the prague hacking going?
<seb128> nice!
<pitti> seb128: "don't get used"> that's not easy!
<pitti> seb128: pretty well; we discuss a few generic things, fix stuff up on the go, and everyone can ask questions on problems
<pitti> I'm porting s-config-printer now, which is a huge tasks
<pitti> and I plan to do a nice GVariant handling in the Glib override; right now it sucks from python, as you have to unpack everything manually
<geser> bcurtiswx_: it seems the .pc files you need contain now also a version: try replacing "indicate" with "indicate-0.5" and "indicate-gtk" with "indicate-gtk-0.5" in PKG_CHECK_MODULES
<geser> bcurtiswx_: you might also need to check if the API you use has changed
<bcurtiswx_> geser, it passed the check :)
<bcurtiswx_> geser, would you mind elaborating on how you knew that. im learning how to recognize these things
<seb128> bah, my mouse scrollwhell stopped working for some reason
<didrocks> seb128: still the synaptics issue?
<seb128> I doubt it, it's the usb mouse from my desk
<didrocks> oh a real scrollwhell then, I still didn't connect mine
<seb128> didrocks, bug #703653 is yours, you said you wanted to work on that right?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 703653 in gnome-session (Ubuntu) "Fallback from Unity-GL should use unity-2d if installed (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Wishlist,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/703653
<didrocks> seb128: right, assigning it to me :)
<didrocks> already done, thanks :)
<seb128> yw
<bcurtiswx_> after i quilt edit, then quit the editor after changes are made.. is it only a quilt refresh that I need
<bcurtiswx_> I got the message: File src/Makefile.am is already in patch 20_libindicate.patch
<bcurtiswx_> which is what i quilt edited.. does that mean it didn't change anything?
<seb128> not sure what quilt edit is doing
<seb128> but seems a warning you can ignore
<bcurtiswx_> seb128, hmm, i thought that may add it to the patch, doesn't seem so.. hmm
<seb128> didrocks, is there a bug about the new compiz not displaying what workspace in active in the workspace switcher?
<seb128> didrocks, would that be a compiz bug?
<geser> bcurtiswx_: your log showed that configure didn't find indicate, so I looked at your patch and compared if the .pc file in libindicate-dev is still named indicate.pc or not (as you passed indicate for checking in your patch)
<seb128> it's not
<didrocks> seb128: we have ws previews in ws switcher now
<seb128> it's indicate-0.5 now
<didrocks> seb128: not sure if that can be related to the bug
<seb128> didrocks, ok, well that doesn't highlight the selected workspace
<didrocks> seb128: I have some hilight there
<seb128> you just notice the difference when you have things open
<seb128> but on empty ones I don't see the difference
<didrocks> no, there is still some hilight, even on empty ws here
<geser> seb128: bcurtiswx_ knows it now too, he wanted to know how to find it out by himself the next time
<seb128> didrocks, ok, my eyes are not spotting the difference
<seb128> it might work better with some wallpapers than others
<seb128> geser, ok
<didrocks> seb128: maybe can be another bug related to that? It's really clear here…
<didrocks> clear enough so that it's not your eyes' bugging :)
<bcurtiswx_> geser, OK, where are the .pc files located at ?
<seb128> didrocks, hum, ok
<rodrigo_> hey seb128
<seb128> hello rodrigo_
<seb128> how are you?
<rodrigo_> seb128, fine, and you? recovered?
<seb128> I'm fine thanks
<seb128> yeah, I had some sleep in the plane and a normal night
<rodrigo_> cool
<rodrigo_> that's the best thing indeed, to go back to normal times as soon as you land :)
<seb128> yeah
<rodrigo_> so, how was the sprint?
<seb128> great
<seb128> how come you didn't go btw?
<seb128> you couldn't come or was there a miscommunication on you were not on list or something?
<rodrigo_> I had some family visit last week, so jasoncwarner allowed me to not go
<rodrigo_> if not, I would have come for sure :-)
<seb128> ok, great, I was wondering if we forgot to invite you!
<seb128> next time then ;-)
<rodrigo_> no, you didn't forget :-)
<rodrigo_> so, was there a final decision on the gnome3 stuff?
<seb128> yes, keep it in the ppa, I need to email the list about that
<bcurtiswx_> seb128, i think thats a good idea as well
<bcurtiswx_> way too broken right now
<rodrigo_> bcurtiswx_, what's broken for you? I am running it full time, and while not perfect and some apps crash sometimes, it works quite stable for me
<rodrigo_> only big thing is the keyring stuff, which I need to find some time to look at, btw
<rodrigo_> keyring+ssh-agent thing, I mean
<bcurtiswx_> rodrigo_, i guess broken isn't right.. i just think its an incomplete puzzle right now.  Needs more pieces before we should consider it done
<rodrigo_> bcurtiswx_, what specifically?
<bcurtiswx_> for one, i'm working on empathy... the gnome3 changes to it are great.  Many people are asking for the things it has.. IIRC there's still more apps that aren't built in GNOME3 yet
<bcurtiswx_> its not building for me.. has errors with libindicate im working through
<rodrigo_> yeah, rebasing patches is the most time consuming thing indeed
<rodrigo_> that's an ubuntu patch though, btw
<rodrigo_> oh, talking about patches, I have this branch (https://code.launchpad.net/~rodrigo-moya/ubuntu/natty/libcanberra/no-gtk-quit-add/+merge/46463) that fixes a crash in libcanberra
<rodrigo_> can anyone have a look at it?
<evilvish> anyone know the password for guest session? (from gdm)
<evilvish> both blank and 'ubuntu' give auth failures..
<pitti> evilvish: there is none really
<pitti> evilvish: it's not supposed to have a password
<evilvish> yea, thats what i expected..
<evilvish> pitti: but from gdm.. if i just hit enter.. it gives auth failure :s
<pitti> evilvish: as the guest user is only temporary, it usually doesn't even exist in gdm
<evilvish> oh! i get offered guest at gdm.. natty is broken waaay too much i guess .. ;p
<pitti> evilvish: can happen if your system crashed while a guest session was running
<evilvish> not sure when it crashed last.. maybe.
<evilvish> pitti: k.. thx.  :)
<bcurtiswx_> in a Makefile.am if im adding things to empathy_chat_SOURCES what does that mean..  if i create an empathy_indicator_SOURCES will it effect things?
<seb128> chrisccoulson, did you notice there was a libdbusmenu updated version which failed to build btw?
<seb128> chrisccoulson, not sure if the fix there would make a difference for your menu issues though
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - it doesn't look like there's anything in there that would fix it
<chrisccoulson> i've pushed a branch with the fixes for one of the issues, but ted isn't around to review it
<seb128> ok
<seb128> I guess tomorrow
<seb128> chrisccoulson, where are your fixes btw?
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - one of them is here: https://code.launchpad.net/~chrisccoulson/indicator-appmenu/lp703769/+merge/46495
<seb128> chrisccoulson, they don't show up on https://code.edge.launchpad.net/dbusmenu/+activereviews
<seb128> oh, it's on the indicator
<chrisccoulson> yeah. i guess i should link it to bug 703769
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 703769 in indicator-appmenu (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Menus are not destroyed when a window is closed with GDbus port (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/703769
<chrisccoulson> the other bug is bug 703689, but i'm not sure what the problem really is there yet
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 703689 in indicator-appmenu (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Window registration racy with GDbus port (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/703689
<seb128> ok
<chrisccoulson> oh, i think i see what is happening. it's obvious now :)
<chrisccoulson> the object is registered asynchronously, but the menu building and window registration is done synchronously
<chrisccoulson> so, applications register a window before exposing the menu object. i can see where that happens now
<seb128> oh, ok
<chrisccoulson> i thought that's what was happening, but i couldn't figure out why it happened
<chrisccoulson> i think the only way to fix this reliably is to have a new signal from dbusmenu to tell the application when the menu object is registered
<chrisccoulson> then we can do the window registration asynchronously off that signal too
<pitti> good night everyone
<didrocks> have a good night pitti
<bcurtiswx_> nite pitti
<geser> bcurtiswx_: in /usr/lib/pkgconfig/ in the -dev package, see e.g. http://packages.ubuntu.com/natty/i386/libindicate-dev/filelist
<bcurtiswx_> geser, thx :)
<desrt> hi everyone
<desrt> how's natty? :)
<desrt> will my life be ruined if i install the alpha?
<Amaranth> desrt: if you do it _right_ now you may be alright
<ebroder> desrt: if your life would be ruined should natty turn out to be broken, you probably shouldn't install it :)
<desrt> dbarth: scrap my plans about maverick :)
<desrt> too many new versions of everything are required.  natty time!
 * Amaranth has been using natty since the archive opened, only had two days where things were somewhat screwed
<Amaranth> Other than transitions happening where I just didn't upgrade things until everything was done
<desrt> it's always an interesting choice to decide which machine i want to sacrifice to the new version
<desrt> desktop or laptop
<geser> both :)
<chrisccoulson> dh_girepository is incredibly slow on my machine, what on earth does it do?
<TheMuso> chrisccoulson: Compute dependencies of gobject introspection packages. The man page has more.
<TheMuso> s/of/for/
<chrisccoulson> TheMuso, yeah, i got that bit ;)
<chrisccoulson> i was just wondering why it's taking forever to run
<TheMuso> Right.
<chrisccoulson> it's taking around 2 minutes for every binary package it iterates over here
<micahg> chrisccoulson: circular deps?
<chrisccoulson> so libdbusmenu takes forever to build, and most of the build time is spent running dh_girepository
<chrisccoulson> micahg - not sure
<robert_ancell> RAOF, is it safe to dist-upgrade yet?
<TheMuso> robert_ancell: X packages have not gone into natty yet
<RAOF> I haven't done anything which would make that unsafe yet :)
<robert_ancell> and the unity stuff?
<TheMuso> RAOF: How was yesterda and your trip?
<TheMuso> robert_ancell: Did you have an uneventful trip back?
<robert_ancell> TheMuso, very much so.  Actually I ended up in premium economy so it was nicer than normal
<RAOF> My trip was pretty uneventful.  Except that there was a bit more turbulence than usual.
<TheMuso> robert_ancell: lucky you.
<TheMuso> RAOF: Yeah had a bit myself, but mostly whilst I was sleeping.
<RAOF> I had a pretty nice wait in Sydney at the Max Brenner at Wynyard, and got home around 5pm.
<RAOF> robert_ancell: How did you wrangle premium economy? :)
<robert_ancell> RAOF, when I set my seats online I was placed there, don't know why but didn't ask any questions
<RAOF> :)
<robert_ancell> RAOF, what were you doing in Wynyard?  Or is there another Wynyard in Tasmania...
<RAOF> There is another Wynyard in Tasmania, but I was in the Sydney one.  I had a 6 hour layover in Sydney, so I wandered into the city.
#ubuntu-desktop 2011-01-18
<smspillaz> RAOF: pomke
<smspillaz> *poke
<RAOF> Ow.
<RAOF> smspillaz: You rang, m'lud?
<smspillaz> RAOF: hi
<smspillaz> RAOF: oh that sounds so much more realistic now that I know what you actually sound like XD
<RAOF> :P
<smspillaz> RAOF: anyways, I meant to ask - are damage events generally handled in the driver ?
<smspillaz> eg, if you should get a damage event for something and then don't, is that the drivers fault, if you registered for damage at the right time ?
<RAOF> It could be the driver, it could be EXA.
<RAOF> Or the way that the driver interacts with EXA :)
<smspillaz> RAOF: what if it's nvidia ?
<RAOF> Then it's probably the driver.
<RAOF> I don't *think* there's anything driver-independent that could make that not work.  I could wander through the source if you wanted me to be more sure ☺
<smspillaz> well I'm basically just doing that myself now
<smspillaz> it's just the thing is that this bug only happens with compiz 0.9 and not 0.8
<RAOF> nvidia has had problems with damage in the past, IIRC.
<smspillaz> (the one where menus don't appear at first but if you hover over them they work)
<smspillaz> ISTR a patch in compiz for ubuntu which messed with damage though
<smspillaz> RAOF: this one http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~compiz/compiz/ubuntu/revision/483#debian/patches/049-damage-report-non-empty.patch
<RAOF> Oh, incidentally: I hate you, and your <super>-keypress stealing Unity plugin ☺
<RAOF> Back to <ctrl>+<alt>+<space> for Do, then :(
<Amaranth> smspillaz: that was a patch from maniac that went upstream, iirc
<Amaranth> or a different solution went upstream
<smspillaz> Amaranth: well it was added to the workaroudns plugin
<smspillaz> force X to GLX sync
<smspillaz> although the particular damage issue they were targeting was different
<Amaranth> smspillaz: wait, I think we're talking about different things
<smspillaz> oh ?
<Amaranth> the force X to GLX sync was when I put a call to glXWaitX in core
<smspillaz> ah right
<smspillaz> yeah, I'm talking about this one
<Amaranth> onestone implemented that in the workarounds plugin instead
<smspillaz> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~compiz/compiz/ubuntu/revision/483#debian/patches/049-damage-report-non-empty.patch
<Amaranth> Right, that has nothing to do with the glXWaitX stuff, afaik
<smspillaz> right
<smspillaz> so what *was* that about then ?
<smspillaz> the one I'm referencing didn't go upstream AFAICT
<Amaranth> I dunno, someone dumped our changelog when merging with debian and the debian changelog doesn't say
<Amaranth> Let me dig through old changelogs
<Amaranth> smspillaz: oh, it was for damage issues with nvidia
<smspillaz> I know that
<Amaranth> I wonder why we stopped using it, I don't think the glXWaitX stuff was the same thing actually
<smspillaz> but what were the issues people were getting ?
<smspillaz> and more importantly, why do I only ever get this issue on compiz 0.9 and not 0.8
<Amaranth> bug 269904
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 269904 in compiz-fusion-plugins-main (Debian) (and 9 other projects) "Screen refresh problems with nvidia on intrepid (affects: 64) (dups: 20) (heat: 182)" [Unknown,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/269904
<smspillaz> Amaranth: I'll try applying this patch then once I confirm it is an nvidia related issue
<Amaranth> smspillaz: now I'm all kinds of confused
<Amaranth> I don't even remember this patch but apparently you were right
<Amaranth> smspillaz: Well, do you see the bug with that workaround enabled? :)
<smspillaz> I can't check right now
 * smspillaz is recompiling his system
<Amaranth> recompiling? gentoo?
<smspillaz> arch
<Amaranth> smspillaz: blasphemy
<smspillaz> Amaranth: hrm I see it on intel
<smspillaz> I would swear in here right now if I could
<Amaranth> smspillaz: does the workaround fix it there? :)
<smspillaz> Amaranth: erm, let me check
<smspillaz> I don't have workarounds and friends enabled
<smspillaz> available rather
<smspillaz> maybe I might be able to get a hold of krh
<smspillaz> in other news I wish there was a way to automate what yaourt does
<Amaranth> smspillaz: I updated the plugins-extra package, if that's what you mean
<smspillaz> having to consistently hit "y" "y" "y" all the time drives me nutes
<smspillaz> *nuts
<smspillaz> Amaranth: I had to compile from source
<Amaranth> smspillaz: hmm, it seems I added my glXWaitX call in core after the workaround
<Amaranth> Either that or in the bug report I'm referring to the patch you linked to
 * Amaranth can't remember that far back
<Amaranth> smspillaz: tbh the only drawing issue I see that isn't an app bug is xchat-gnome drawing on top of itself
<Amaranth> although I think that happens with metacity too so that's just a generic driver bug, I guess
<smspillaz> yeah
<TheMuso> /c/c
<smspillaz> Amaranth: I just saw the bug on nouveau too
<smspillaz> hmm, while I have nouveau up and running I should try and get unity working
<RAOF> smspillaz: What part isn't working currently?
<RAOF> aka: My netbook with nouveau circa mesa 7.9 happily runs Unity on nouveau.
<smspillaz> RAOF: trigger a menu -> it doesn't appear in some cases -> hover over where the menu should be (eg do something to damage it) -> it does appear
<smspillaz> RAOF: the problem is that when the window is mapped, we're supposed to get a magical "I'm damaged, ok feel free to draw me now" event, but in some cases we don't
<smspillaz> and it's happening with nvidia, intel, nouveau
<RAOF> I don't believe that I've seen that behaviour, but that spread of drivers suggests it's not actually a driver problem :)
<smspillaz> I know
<smspillaz> I'm just wondering how on earth I could be using the xcomposite extension *wrong* here
<smspillaz> it's not a race condition either - I'm registering for damage events on the client right after the CreateNotify
 * smspillaz wonders if there's some magic he has to do
 * RAOF doesn't know of any magic required.
<smspillaz> that's what suprises me
<smspillaz> Amaranth: btw, even with force-x-to-glx sync I still get the bug :/
<Amaranth> smspillaz: weird
<Amaranth> smspillaz: perhaps it requires human sacrifice
 * smspillaz sacrifices DBO
<smspillaz> deciding to do this on arch linux didn't make my life any easier
<smspillaz> they upgraded python to 3.0 and it broke ccsm
<RAOF> That was really silly.  python 3.0 isn't python :)
<smspillaz> silly AND annoying
<Isaac-M> Hello
<Isaac-M> I have a unique problem, I tried #ubuntu-boot, but no one was there.
<Isaac-M> Is anyone available to help?
<Isaac-M> Well, my CMOS/BIOS thinks I have a floppy drive. I disagree.
<Isaac-M> So, this of course spawns an infinite error when launching Ubuntu
<Isaac-M> I need to know the correct argument to pass to the kernel when starting Ubuntu, so it bypasses the floppy drive.
<Isaac-M> I tried nofloppy, but it didn't work
<Isaac-M> Also tried: floppy=0, floppy=0,16,cmos
<Isaac-M> Does anyone know the correct arg?
<desrt> does anybody know where the gnome-shell package has gone in natty?
<micahg> desrt: bug 690045
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 690045 in gnome-shell (Ubuntu) "Please remove and blacklist gnome-shell (affects: 2) (heat: 128)" [Wishlist,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/690045
<desrt> cheers
<micahg> desrt: I hope to have it in the gnome3 PPA by the end of next month
<desrt> and hopefully in natty by the release?
<micahg> desrt: probably not, since it'll most likely needs parts of the gnome3 stack not in natty, but will be in natty + 1
 * desrt doesn't look very impressed
<desrt> i guess when jono said that there would be a first-class gnome-shell experience in natty he meant "if you run fedora in a virtualbox"?
 * micahg can't speak for jono
<micahg> desrt: gnome3 probably isn't landing, but if the pieces are there, I'll try to get it back in
<desrt> so what's missing?
<micahg> desrt: idk yet, I won't have time until next month to investigate
<micahg> desrt: but we certainly won't have gnome3 landed without gnome-shell
 * micahg shouldn't say certainly (since he has no authority), most probably
<micahg> desrt: all I can say is I'll do what I can once the pieces are in the archive
<desrt> you're going to lose quite a lot of users if it's not working, i think
<micahg> desrt: I'm not on the desktop team, just a community member
<RAOF> From what I gathered, it's roughly a manpower problem.
<desrt> RAOF: it always is....
<RAOF> Well, some of the dependencies are also a bit annoying; I know gjs and the “this internal xul library is totally appropriate to link against” has been somewhat troublesome.
<desrt> ya
<desrt> i remember a cycle or two ago you guys put in a request for gnome-shell to switch to seed
<desrt> and the response was "not really, opposed but we don't see the point"
<micahg> desrt: we can't do stable updates for xulrunner, but hope to for webkit
<smspillaz> RAOF: ping
<smspillaz> RAOF: so two things
<smspillaz> RAOF: the first is that I've compiled the whole stack from git and it seems that the sync fences seem to fix my damage issue
<RAOF> Do either of them involve porpoises?
<smspillaz> so question: can we backport those ?
<smspillaz> 2)
<smspillaz> we're doing something weird in compiz where we register for damage events on both the window id drawable and the tfp pixmap
<smspillaz> which seems, erm, wrong
<smspillaz> since we only did it on the id in 0.8
<RAOF> Aaah, yeah.  And prior to the sync extension work there's no way to synchronise X<->GLX easily.
<smspillaz> yeah
<smspillaz> even our glXWaitX workaround doesn't quite work
<smspillaz> although this was an issue where I don't seem to get a damage event on window maps, and I don't know if that's related or now
<RAOF> You also need XwaitGL or whatever it's called, I think.
<smspillaz> *not
<RAOF> Well, they're in 1.10; xorg-edgers has that full stack built and I expect to be ready to upload 1.10 to natty proper by the end of the week.
<smspillaz> hrm ok
<smspillaz> I'm going to see if this "smart idea of ours" to register for damage events on both the named pixmap and the id was not so smart after all
<RAOF> :)
<RAOF> Also, stop eating <super> :)
<smspillaz> RAOF: not my fault :)\
<smspillaz> someone wanted the launcher to be shown on super, so we have to xgrabkey for super
<smspillaz> RAOF: do you know what the commit was that introduced sync fences so that I can test without them to see if I still get my bug ?
<RAOF> I can grab the commit ID for you.
<smspillaz> cheers
<smspillaz> I just wouldn't know what the grep for :p\
<RAOF> I don't think that the sync fences are actually hooked up to anything, though.
<RAOF> They're something that you need to use explicitly, IIUC.
<smspillaz> hrm
<smspillaz> I wonder why I'm not hitting this bug in xorg master
<RAOF> So, the candidate commits are: 02e18c9fb5, 9c0c7cc9a7ad, 397dfd9f87, and a couple of others leading up to 397dfd9f87
<smspillaz> ok
<RAOF> I think there have been some changes to Damage and EXA, but that shouldn't affect nvidia.
<smspillaz> although I'm pretty sure this behaviour where we register for damage events on the same drawable is really a recipe for disaster
<smspillaz> might want to check that one with krh
<RAOF> That might be a good idea.
<smspillaz> it would be really handy if onestone was actually around during the time we merged his code :/
<smspillaz> then we could ask him, you know, like, why he did things the way he did ....
<RAOF> :)
<desrt> dbarth: good morning
<dbarth> desrt: hi Ryan
<desrt> do you know if seb is around this week?
<desrt> or on holidays?
<dbarth> desrt: he is
<dbarth> desrt: he was there yesterday afternoon
<pitti> Good morning
<desrt> nice
<dbarth> he should connect soon
<desrt> hi pitti
<pitti> desrt: heeey
<dbarth> hi pitti
<pitti> bonjour dbarth
<RAOF> Good morning pitti
<desrt> dbarth: just about have a working set of packages...
<smspillaz> RAOF: aaah ok, now I know why he does it
<smspillaz> his solution was to nuke loose binding and only rebind textures when the underlying pixmap was damaged
<RAOF> Ah, so it's a nvidia performance hack?
<smspillaz> well basically it was the solution to have a "half way between" strict and loose binding
<smspillaz> because loose binding was the nvidia perf hack
<smspillaz> although I wish he'd stop calling it "dynamic binding" and call it "damage binding" like it actually is :/
 * desrt gives up, goes to bed
<smspillaz> RAOF: or rather, it looks like he added it for multitexture support
 * smspillaz hates it that debugging compiz usually ends up in "guess what the other developer was trying to do"
<RAOF> Yeah, that game sucks.
<smspillaz> especially when the other developer is some wizard like davidr or onestone but also suffers from "I don't document my code"-diasease
<pitti> bonjour dbarth
<pitti> oops, focus error
<smspillaz> RAOF: btw, props to whoever figured out how to make plymouth look like not-garbage on nvidia
<pitti> smspillaz: it wasn't driver specific
<smspillaz> pitti: oh ?
<pitti> smspillaz: it was a weird compiler bug, see bug 685352
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 685352 in plymouth (Ubuntu Natty) (and 6 other projects) "libplymouth2_0.8.2-2ubuntu6 and later give ragged splash and text rendering (affects: 34) (dups: 3) (heat: 174)" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/685352
<pitti> was a loong night to track that down :)
<smspillaz> pitti: ahhhh compiler bugs :)
<smspillaz> pitti: we had one where compiz would crash a few seconds after loading any plugin on gcc 4.5. Also took a loooooong night with onestone to track that one down
<smspillaz> pitti: I see the one where VT text was offset to the lower right hand corner of the screen was fixed too. congrats :)
<smspillaz> pitti: ah strange you got a bug with gcc 4.5 as well
<smspillaz> gcc 4.5 is *really* buggy I've noticed
<bentech4you> how to enable wifi on hp
<bentech4you> laptop
<rodrigo_> morning
<didrocks> good morning rodrigo_
<rodrigo_> hi didrocks
<kamstrup> pitti: wow, impressive work on that bug. Nice job! :-)
<pitti> thanks
<pitti> hey didrocks
<didrocks> guten morgen pitti, how is the hackfest?
<pitti> didrocks: going well indeed! making nice progress
<didrocks> nice :)
<seb128> hey
<pitti> hey seb128
<seb128> hey pitti
<seb128> how are you?
<didrocks> salut seb128
<seb128> lut didrocks, ca va ?
<didrocks> seb128: ça va bien, et toi ?
<seb128> ca va ;-)
<seb128> pitti, oh, daily iso built
<pitti> seb128: I'm great, thanks! beautifying gvariant handling in gi nw
<pitti> seb128: yeah, at last! and it's small (I added a new langpack)
<seb128> nice!
<seb128> pitti, new langpack, great!
<seb128> which one? just curious
<seb128> we have french back on amd64 right?
<seb128> ;-)
<pitti> seb128: almost
<pitti> seb128: tomorrow morning we shold have fresh langpacks (I need to build them manually)
<pitti> then they should fit
<seb128> pitti, ok great ;-)
 * didrocks wants a working Internet connexion :/
<seb128> didrocks, still no box?
<smspillaz> RAOF: ok, did some more investigating - there's some X bug that's causing us to not get damage events on MapNotify even with compiz 0.8 and it's fix in xserver git
<smspillaz> do you think you could find commits that might have fixed them and backport them?
<didrocks> at last \o/
<smspillaz> didrocks: \o/
<nessita> hello everyone!
<didrocks> hey nessita, how are you?
<nessita> didrocks: pretty good! you?
<didrocks> nessita: I'm fine, thanks :)
<pitti> hey nessita, how are you?
<nessita> hey pitti!
<nessita> how was that return to the home?
<pitti> nessita: went pretty well this time, no delays and I felt almost no jetlag
<pitti> nessita: how about you?
<nessita> the trip was more tiring that I thought... but once I was at home, it was great :-)
<seb128> hey nessita
<nessita> hey seb128! how are you?
<seb128> I'm great thanks!
<seb128> I managed to sleep 6 hours in the 9 hours flight
<seb128> then stayed up until midnigt, slept until 11:30 on monday
<seb128> which get me out of jetlag in one day ;-)
<seb128> what about you?
<nessita> well, I slept pretty much nothing on my way back, I slept most of the sunday in my home. That made me recover pretty well :-)
<seb128> ;-)
<dpm> hey didrocks, I hope you had a good flight back! Quick question: from which package did the "Classic Desktop" string that appears on gdm come from? You told me a couple of weeks ago, but I can't remember which one
<rodrigo_> seb128, pitti: can you please have a look at merging/uploading this: https://code.launchpad.net/~rodrigo-moya/ubuntu/natty/libcanberra/no-gtk-quit-add/+merge/46463
<rodrigo_> seb128, pitti: not urgent until the new GTK3 is uploaded (robert is on it)
<dpm> hi chrisccoulson, do you think you could merge Danilo's fixes to po2xpi to the trunk branch, as discussed on the rally? -> https://code.launchpad.net/~danilo/po2xpi/firefox4-support/+merge/46309 Thanks
<chrisccoulson> dpm - yeah, sure
<seb128> rodrigo_, will do, did you read robert_ancell's email about gtk?
<chrisccoulson> sorry, i've not been too well this morning
<rodrigo_> seb128, about the building failures?
<seb128> dpm, hey, the classic session should come from gnome-session
<seb128> rodrigo_, yes
<dpm> awesome, thanks chrisccoulson (the merging part, I mean :) - get well soon
<rodrigo_> seb128, yes, looking at building his last changes in a minute
<dpm> seb128, great, thanks
<rodrigo_> seb128, I didn't get those when I built my branch though
<seb128> rodrigo_, ok, I will try there as well
<rodrigo_> ok
<didrocks> dpm: hey, yes the flight back was nice. yes, it's coming from gnome-session
<didrocks> dpm: btw, A new upload create a new string to translate (the fallback message)
<didrocks> dpm: the ; are important to keep as it's a delimiter between fallback session message
<dpm> didrocks, cool, thanks. Yeah, it seems it's there, but I'm not sure you mean by the delimiter. Is it this one we're talking about? -> https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/natty/+source/gnome-session/+pots/gnome-session-2.0/ca/31/+translate
<seb128> dpm, in the template it's this string
<seb128> "";It seems you do not have the hardware requirement to run unity. Installing "
<seb128> "new driver can maybe be a help.\\nYou should try the Ubuntu classic session "
<seb128> "to directly get the traditional interface."
<seb128> "
<seb128> dpm, seems launchpad strips the ";" at the start of the line there
<didrocks> dpm: seb128  I just added the ; with an upload less than an hour ago, so maybe not refreshed yet
<seb128> oh ok
<dpm> seb128, didrocks, yeah, it seems that the template with the new string is not there yet: https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/natty/+source/gnome-session/+imports?field.filter_status=all&field.filter_extension=pot
<dpm> didrocks, has the new string got a translator comment re: the ";"? Because I think it is likely to confuse translators, and I'm afraid they might remove it in the translation
<didrocks> dpm: I wasn't sure how it worked in the .desktop file so I didn't put one. I can do that in a next upload if we are sure intltool isn't confused by that
<dpm> didrocks, I don't think intltool supports comments  in .desktop files - dobey, any ideas?
<dpm> the \\n escaping does not seem to work, either on https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/natty/+source/gnome-session/+pots/gnome-session-2.0/ca/+translate?batch=10&show=all&search=hardware
<dpm> let me file a bug and see if any translations people comes up with an idea
<didrocks> ok, thanks dpm :)
<seb128> rodrigo_, do you know why when g-s-d crashes the gtk theme reset rather than staying on what it was?
<seb128> rodrigo_, is the xsettings dropped when g-s-d crashes?
<rodrigo_> seb128, hmm, no, it shouldn't
<rodrigo_> but it's true that it happens, I see it when logging out
<rodrigo_> seb128, 2.32. or 2.91?
<nessita> rodrigo_: speaking of crashes, would you know why u1client is failing to build with:
<nessita> dh_girepository -pgir1.0-ubuntuone-1.0
<nessita> dh_girepository: Could not find gir file for UbuntuOne-1.0.typelib
<nessita> make: *** [binary-predeb/gir1.0-ubuntuone-1.0] Error 2
<rodrigo_> nessita, you need the gir*ubuntuone package installed
<seb128> nessita, is that on natty?
<seb128> nessita, the gir version is 1.2 now
<rodrigo_> ah, right
<nessita> rodrigo_: but that is not a local machine, that is u1client nightlies
<seb128> nessita, where is your work in progress? do you want me to check?
<nessita> seb128: I have no idea where this is built... rodrigo_, do you know?
<rodrigo_> nessita, dobey's machine?
<seb128> nessita, where is the source I mean
<nessita> seb128: log file is: http://launchpadlibrarian.net/62246782/buildlog_ubuntu-maverick-amd64.libubuntuone_0.3.9%2Br113~maverick1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<seb128> or the vcs
<rodrigo_> nessita, I guess it needs to build depend on gir1.2-ubuntuone-1.0
<seb128> oh, it's a maverick build
<seb128> rodrigo_, ^
<rodrigo_> does it build depend on gir1.0-ubuntuone-1.0 then?
 * rodrigo_ gets the source
<seb128> rodrigo_, it can't, the binary is coming from this source
<nessita> so, is a 'which binary is built first' issue?
<rodrigo_> the binary is from libubuntuone, not u1-client
<seb128> rodrigo_, the build log is a libubuntuone one
<rodrigo_> ah
<rodrigo_> hmm
<seb128> nessita, can I get the source package or the vcs somewhere?
<seb128> nessita, it's hard to say without seeing what is in the source
<rodrigo_> seb128, lp:libubuntuone/ubuntu
<nessita> seb128: let me dig a deep to try to guess where that package builds from
<rodrigo_> ok, so the problem is that the package was renamed to gir1.2.... but debian/rules uses gir1.0
<nessita> rodrigo_: but that is maverick, is it correct the package to be gir1.2?
<seb128> rodrigo_, seems they tried to make the build work with either abi version
<seb128> rodrigo_, the build-depends are gir1.0 | gir1.2 for example
<nessita> hum
<rodrigo_> the nightlies build from the same package branch afaik
<nessita> I think we need to ask dobey in this case, he modified that, I think
<rodrigo_> seb128, where do you see that? in the branch I pasted, it just build-depends on gir1.2*
<seb128> the issue is that natty and maverick have different gir versions
<seb128> rodrigo_, http://launchpadlibrarian.net/62246782/buildlog_ubuntu-maverick-amd64.libubuntuone_0.3.9%2Br113~maverick1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<seb128> the build log nessita gave
<rodrigo_> seb128, right
<nessita> seb128, rodrigo_: I can't find a dedicated branch for this build...
<seb128> "gir1.2-glib-2.0 | gir1.0-glib-2.0, gir1.2-json-glib-1.0 | gir1.0-json-glib-1.0"
<rodrigo_> nessita, we'd better ask dobey, this seems to use a different branch
<nessita> ok, I will
<nessita> thanks for looking into this!
<seb128> nessita, ok, we need dobey to point us to the source used for those builds
<seb128> yw ;-)
<nessita> right
<nessita> :-)
<rodrigo_> I'll change though the "real" branch to use gir1.2 everywhere
<seb128> rodrigo_, https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntuone-control-tower/libubuntuone/packaging-dailies
<seb128> nessita, ^
<seb128> that's the one used for the daily build
<seb128> r6 has the dual gir thing
<rodrigo_> yes
<nessita> me browses
<rodrigo_> nessita, I'll build locally the natty version to see if that gir* stuff needs fixing
<rodrigo_> so will let it building while I get lunch, bbiab
<seb128> rodrigo_, you also need to rename libwebkit-dev to libwebkitgtk-dev
<seb128> in natty
<rodrigo_> ok
<nessita> rodrigo_: awesome, thanks!
<Laney> what was that webkit rename for?
<seb128> Laney, upstream changed the library name
<seb128> it's to have the binaries matching the soname
<rodrigo_> seb128, libwebkitgtk-3.0-dev ?
<seb128> rodrigo_, no?
<seb128> libwebkitgtk-dev
<rodrigo_> no, sorry, libwebkitgtk-dev
<seb128> or do you want to build with gtk3?
<rodrigo_> didn't see it
<seb128> ok
<rodrigo_> ok, lunch now, will do that later
<seb128> rodrigo_, enjoy
<seb128> Laney, debian did the same rename in experimental
<Laney> seb128: yeah I see now, didn't catch that in the changelog
<Laney> do they Provide: the old names?
<seb128> Laney, no, but since the soname changed that would be misleading
<Laney> maybe for the dev
<seb128> they don't provide it, things would crash on a no found lib
<Laney> for BDs
<bcurtiswx> bazaar.launchpad.net must be down.. can't push or ping it
<bcurtiswx> good morning all
<soren> bcurtiswx: Works for me.
<seb128> bcurtiswx, works there
<seb128> hey btw
<bcurtiswx> hmm, odd
<seb128> Laney, hum, I guess it would work for this one...do we still have lot of things not transitioned?
<nessita> bcurtiswx: works for me too, I just pushed a branch
 * bcurtiswx wonders why it doesn't ping 
<bcurtiswx> we have a small ice storm here, closed everything down
<bcurtiswx> works now yay
<bcurtiswx> kenvandine, are you back today?
<bcurtiswx> its not 9 yet, i keep forgetting i got up at 5am ET :\
<seb128> nessita, rodrigo_: ok, so
<seb128> you need to add to debian/libubuntuone-dev.install
<seb128> "-debian/tmp/usr/share/gir-1.0/UbuntuOne-1.0.gir"
<seb128> ups
<seb128> "debian/tmp/usr/share/gir-1.0/UbuntuOne-1.0.gir"
<seb128> nessita, to fix your build issue
<Laney> seb128: http://paste.ubuntu.com/555392/
<seb128> nessita, https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntuone-control-tower/libubuntuone/packaging-dailies
<seb128> being the vcs that needs the change
<seb128> Laney, we need to upload those anyway to pick the new soname so the 1 liner b-d change can be done as well no?
<Laney> it's still then a delta to maintain
<seb128> well debian renamed the lib as well and they are not likely to get new uploads in unstable that we need to sync
<seb128> the delta is quite small, especially that anything going in experimental should be updated for the new naming
<Laney> I would be inclined to keep it until the transition is done in Debian, but that's just my 2 cents
<seb128> so it's only a delta for new uploads that will happen in unstable during the debian freeze time
<Laney> the freeze might not last for much longer ;)
<seb128> you mean they might release?
<seb128> or just unfreeze?
<Laney> indeed
<seb128> ok, so problem solved, they will land the new webkit in unstable after release
<nessita> seb128: awesome! I'll add that
<Laney> yeah I would keep it until then
<seb128> nessita, you're welcome
<seb128> Laney, ok, will add it in the next upload
<Laney> then stuff will be able to be transitioned by syncing
<Laney> :)
 * kenvandine waves
<cyphermox> hey kenvandine
<kenvandine> hey cyphermox
<pitti> hey cyphermox, hi kenvandine
<kenvandine> hey pitti
<cyphermox> didrocks1, I still have some issues with compiz and unity not loading in some cases... I even got a warning to say unity wasn't supported, although it work fine?
<cyphermox> any way I can run whatever gives me that warning so I could file a nice bug report?
<didrocks1> cyphermox: ok, I'll try to work on some caching then for alpha3
<didrocks1> cyphermox: well, I think that if you then run in your session /usr/lib/nux/unity_support_test ; echo $? you have 0 ?
<didrocks1> cyphermox: and in a hot cache, launching it is really quick? (if you time it)
<seb128> kenvandine, hey, how are you?
<kenvandine> good
<kenvandine> seb128, good trip back?
<seb128> yes, pretty uneventfull
 * kenvandine was happy to have a holiday yesterday to recover from last week
<kenvandine> :)
<seb128> got an empty seat next to me and managed to sleep in the plane so it was ok
<kenvandine> woot
<cyphermox> didrocks1, seems fine to me, and yes I get 0
<didrocks1> cyphermox: so, it's just verrrrryyyyy slow at first run, I guess…
<cyphermox> possibly
<seb128> kenvandine, I guess this week we will need to sort libdbusmenu breakages
<cyphermox> that test gets spawned on boot?
<kenvandine> seb128, yup
<seb128> kenvandine, is the indicator-message showing running apps for you?
<didrocks1> cyphermox: on login, right
<kenvandine> seb128, yeah, we know about that one
<seb128> kenvandine, like the triangle
<seb128> ok
<kenvandine> well... it shows dupes right?
<didrocks1> cyphermox: hum, you can maybe time it
<seb128> chrisccoulson, found appmenu issues
<kenvandine> it is showing the triangle for me
<seb128> he filed some bugs and added some patches
<kenvandine> but it adds a new one for each time i run the app
<cyphermox> didrocks1, ok. I'll wrap around it to have it log time somewhere :)
<kenvandine> great
<seb128> kenvandine, no, no duplicate there but no triangle either
<bcurtiswx_> hi kenvandine
<kenvandine> hey bcurtiswx_
<didrocks1> cyphermox: excellent! and then, just append the result somewhere so that we can see between boots what's the average time for you
<seb128> kenvandine, but that's on the gnome-panel applet not unity, I was having some unity crashes and turned it off
<kenvandine> seb128, humm... what tedg and i saw on friday was dupes
<kenvandine> ah
<kenvandine> ok
<kenvandine> interesting
<cyphermox> didrocks1, yeah, I was going to have it just output to stdout, it would show up in .xsession-errors then I guess
<kenvandine> seb128, i'll try it in the gnome panel
<seb128> kenvandine, ok thanks
<didrocks1> cyphermox: right, but it will be removed at each login, if you can append somewhere in ~, so that you can see the time for the last xxx login, that will be nic!
<didrocks1> nice*
<didrocks1> I have no timeout there, weird as my machine is really slow :)
<seb128> Laney, didrocks1, kenvandine: does banshee still need the soundmenu binary or is mpris part of banshee?
<Laney> both
<seb128> both?
<Laney> the sound menu extension still does some stuff, like the close/quit behaviour
<seb128> ok
<cyphermox> brb, testing this
<Laney> http://git.gnome.org/browse/banshee/tree/src/Extensions/Banshee.SoundMenu/Banshee.SoundMenu/SoundMenuService.cs
 * kenvandine logs out to test stuff
<seb128> Laney, thanks
<Laney> np
<seb128> I was wondering if it was still needed now that the indicator only needs mpris support from the client
<Laney> that notification stuff could probably be put into a separate extension
<Laney> aiui it's only there because the notification code is tied into the old notification area extension
<Laney> (so soundmenu could probably get even smaller)
<mterry> seb128, vala isn't in the desktop-set (though it is maintained in desktop bzr).  It's probably good that it isn't in desktop-set, but just wanted to confirm.
<seb128> Laney, it's not an issue, I was just checking if that was a left over from the time registration was needed
 * pitti attempts a natty langpack build, let's see how the new ffox 4.0 translations hold up
<seb128> mterry, hey
<Laney> seb128: I do still see Register/Unregister code in there
<Laney> is that not needed any more?
<seb128> mterry, I think it should be in the desktop set
<dpm> pitti, good luck! :)
<seb128> mterry, I don't think it's really used as a low level lib or in other desktop flavors
<dobey> huh
<seb128> Laney, it's not needed anymore in natty no
<dobey> rodrigo_: why did you put the .gir file in the -dev?
<seb128> Laney, ronoc rewrote the registration to only listen for clients on the mpris interface
<Laney> OK
<Laney> bl8: ^^^
<seb128> without having to use libindicate
<seb128> dobey, because that's where we ship the .gir files
<seb128> dobey, the typelib (runtime) is in the gir binary, the .gir is in the libdev
<seb128> dobey, since those are required to build not at runtime
<seb128> the naming is confusing if that's your issue ;-)
<mterry> seb128, true...  And it is pretty tied to the whole glib stack.  OK, will email colin
<seb128> mterry, thanks
<dobey> seb128: so the .gir isn't needed by the python bits?
<pitti> dobey: no
<pitti> from pygi's POV you only need it for human inspection during development
<pitti> you also need it for e. g. the vala vapigen creator
<pitti> (I think that uses the gir, not the typelib)
<pitti> dobey: i. e. pygi packages need to depend on gir1.2-foo
<dobey> right
<kenvandine> cyphermox, any known problems with nm-applet not starting at login?
<pitti> it crashes after resuming, too
<cyphermox> not that I knew of.. can you file a bug?
<kenvandine> yup
<kenvandine> (nm-applet:5799): GLib-CRITICAL **: g_variant_builder_end: assertion `!GVSB(builder)->uniform_item_types || GVSB(builder)->prev_item_type != NULL || g_variant_type_is_definite (GVSB(builder)->type)' failed
<cyphermox> I know about the crash on resume though
<bcurtiswx_> i have my natty w/GNOME# PPA up and fully updated.. anything I can test?
<kenvandine> is what i get in the xsession-errors
<cyphermox> ah, so perhaps the same bug
<kenvandine> cyphermox, but if i run nm-applet again it works fine
<cyphermox> kenvandine, ok
<dobey> kenvandine: it crashes nearly every time i do apt-get upgrade
<dobey> or at least, did last week
<kenvandine> seb128, i get the triangle in indicator-messages in the classic gnome session too
<dobey> i guess one of the postinstall triggers causes some weirdness
<kenvandine> but everytime i run empathy it adds another entry for it
<cyphermox> dobey, did you file a bug about it? because I've been hacking on it all week, doing upgrades regularly (and actually using local-made packages), with no issues... did you get crash files for the issues?
<dobey> cyphermox: no, it just disappears taking the internets with it
<cyphermox> dobey, yeah, it's required for wifi to stay up
<cyphermox> dobey, anything in syslog?
<seb128> kenvandine, ok, same here now
<Amaranth> hrm, I wonder what's different about unity-window-decorator vs gtk-window-decorator
<seb128> kenvandine, was trying with evolution but I forgot I moved the indicator .so away since it crashes evo on start
<kenvandine> tedg, do you know if there is already a bug filed for that?
<dobey> cyphermox: not sure, it hasn't happened on my workstation since i got back from dallas, and my laptop is off now, but i can check it later
<cyphermox> ok.
<seb128> kenvandine, tedg: btw libdbusmenu 0.2.92 failed to build
<kenvandine> cyphermox, i think bug 704009 is a dupe of 703039
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 704009 in network-manager-applet (Ubuntu) "nm-applet dumps core on resume from suspend (affects: 3) (heat: 18)" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/704009
<tedg> kenvandine, Evo crashing?  I haven't seen one.
<seb128> kenvandine, tedg: http://launchpadlibrarian.net/62242100/buildlog_ubuntu-natty-i386.libdbusmenu_0.3.92-0ubuntu1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<dobey> what time does robert_ancell usually show up?
<kenvandine> tedg, it was last week
<seb128> dobey, 10utc
<seb128> ups
<seb128> 10pm utc rather
<kenvandine> tedg, before you fixed libindicate
<seb128> dobey, do you need him for something?
<tedg> kenvandine, Ah, okay.
<kenvandine> wtf, No package 'dbusmenu-glib-0.4' found
<tedg> seb128, Interesting, any clue why that'd build locally if it is really missing something in the linker?
<cyphermox> ohhh, nice, kenvandine
<dobey> seb128: libubuntuone is FTBFS because of webkit
<kenvandine> tedg, no... i think it is --pkg in the g-ir-scanner
<kenvandine> so dbusmenu-gtk needs dbusmenu-glib-0.4
<kenvandine> and it can't find it with pkgconfig
<nessita> dobey: ah yes, seb mentioned the package named changed
<Amaranth> dobey: Did you change it from libwebkit to libwebkitgtk?
<kenvandine> i'll look at it
<seb128> dobey, libwebkit-dev -> libwebkitgtk-dev
<cyphermox> mterry, are you still looking at bug 703039?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 703039 in libdbusmenu (Ubuntu) "libdbusmenu-glib crashes nm-applet due to new GVariantBuilder code (affects: 2) (heat: 972)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/703039
<seb128> dobey, you dropped the change robert_ancell uploaded in 0ubuntu8
<dobey> ugh ok
<mterry> cyphermox, no.  I was hoping tedg would have some ideas on that.  He did the port to gdbus for that one.
<tedg> kenvandine, Okay, thanks!
 * tedg looks
<dobey> guess i have to fix nightlies for that too
<cyphermox> mterry, ok, thanks
<kenvandine> ok, i have a fix
<seb128> dobey, you need to add the .gir to the libdev in the nightlies
<mterry> tedg, I looked at it real quick, but I'm not as familiar with gvariants as you are, so wasn't sure quite what the problem was
<dobey> seb128: and the libwebkitgtk-dev also
<bcurtiswx> what is the ubuntu button on the top left of unity supposed to be doing?
<Amaranth> bcurtiswx: eventually showing a fancy app picker
<Amaranth> bcurtiswx: right now opening /usr/share/applications in nautilus
<bcurtiswx> Amaranth, OK.  right now with GNOME3 PPA it just thinks and fails
<bcurtiswx> might be nautilus
<seb128> bcurtiswx, is nautilus working?
<bcurtiswx> not the desktop, but if i click the folder on the left it comes up fine
<nessita> seb128: thanks, I mentioned the gir stuff to dobey before :-)
<Amaranth> bcurtiswx: once you have a nautilus window open does the button work?
<bcurtiswx> Amaranth, negative
<bcurtiswx> wait
<rodrigo_> hey dobey
<seb128> nessita, ok
<rodrigo_> dobey, are you changing the libu1 package then?
<bcurtiswx> Amaranth, slow, but eventually showed up
<seb128> rodrigo_, wb, about g-s-d, it's dropping the theme in use when crashing for years, nothing new
<Amaranth> bcurtiswx: ok, so something is failing to start nautilus when called the way unity calls it
<bcurtiswx> Amaranth, after the nautilus window was up
<dobey> seb128: ah, crap. it looks like the -0ubuntu8 didn't get imported to bzr, so i didn't see it :-/
<seb128> rodrigo_, we just discussed it last week because g-s-d crashes often nowadays and it's quite noticable
<Amaranth> bcurtiswx: I think unity uses gio/gvfs to do so
<rodrigo_> seb128, ah, doesn't seem to happen on jhbuild, so maybe we have some patch somewhere?
<seb128> dobey, ok
<rodrigo_> seb128, what version crashes? 2.32 or 2.91?
<seb128> rodrigo_, weird
<seb128> rodrigo_, 2.32
<rodrigo_> oh, that's bad
<dobey> which sucks because now i remember him asking me if it was ok to upload that last monday
<rodrigo_> seb128, any bug report about those crashes?
<dobey> doh
<seb128> rodrigo_, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-settings-daemon/+bug/698267
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 698267 in gnome-settings-daemon (Ubuntu) "gnome-settings-daemon assert failure: *** glibc detected *** /usr/lib/gnome-settings-daemon/gnome-settings-daemon: free(): invalid pointer: 0x00007f10768671a0 *** (affects: 3) (dups: 2) (heat: 285)" [Medium,New]
<bcurtiswx> on the plus side, the ubuntu startup/shutdown looks much better
<seb128> that's a keyboard one and probably has to do with our indicator
<seb128> rodrigo_, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-settings-daemon/+bug/685785
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 685785 in gnome-settings-daemon (Ubuntu) "gnome-settings-daemon crashed with SIGSEGV in __libc_free() (affects: 1) (dups: 2) (heat: 94)" [Medium,Triaged]
<kenvandine> tedg, https://code.launchpad.net/~ken-vandine/dbusmenu/export_packages/+merge/46614
 * kenvandine uploads distro patch for now
<dobey> rodrigo_: yes, i'm fixing libu1
<rodrigo_> dobey, ah, ok, was going to do it myself, so all yours :-D
<seb128> rodrigo_, there is also a frequent one where user get a BadMatch on session start
<seb128> not sure how to debug this one though
<rodrigo_> hmm, those are usually X11-related, right?
<seb128> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-settings-daemon/+bug/552630
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 552630 in gnome-settings-daemon (Ubuntu) "'gnome-settings-daemon' : BadMatch (invalid parameter attributes) (affects: 4) (heat: 23)" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<seb128> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-settings-daemon/+bug/661712
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 661712 in gnome-settings-daemon (Ubuntu) "gnome-settings-daemon received X Window System error (affects: 3) (heat: 42)" [Undecided,New]
<kenvandine> cyphermox, tedg: the weird thing about the dbusmenu/nm-applet crash is it is easy for me to reproduce at login time, but works perfectly after login... race i guess
<cyphermox> would make sense, in the same way, when it crashes on resume
<tedg> kenvandine, Yeah, I'm guessing it's the builder array thing we found in libindicate.
<seb128> rodrigo_, well issues in how x11 calls are done yes
<kenvandine> yup
<kenvandine> tedg, ah.. yeah
<dobey> seb128: https://code.launchpad.net/~dobey/ubuntu/natty/libubuntuone/fix-lost-change/+merge/46616
<seb128> dobey, ok
<kenvandine> seb128, fix for the dbusmenu FTBFS uploaded
<seb128> kenvandine, thanks!
<seb128> kenvandine, I can confirm the duplicate items now and I get the triangle
<seb128> so it was an issue on my box before ;-)
<kenvandine> seb128, well.. it's still broken :)
<kenvandine> cyphermox, tedg: the nm-applet bug seems fixed with dbusmenu 0.3.92
<seb128> right, but at least it's broken in a consistent way
<rodrigo_> seb128, I think I found what's causing the crash in bug #685785
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 685785 in gnome-settings-daemon (Ubuntu) "gnome-settings-daemon crashed with SIGSEGV in __libc_free() (affects: 1) (dups: 2) (heat: 94)" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/685785
<seb128> which means people can work on it ;-)
<seb128> rodrigo_, oh?
 * kenvandine tries with suspend too
<rodrigo_> seb128, I think it's because of debian/patches/06_use_application_indicator.patch
<seb128> rodrigo_, can you fix it?
<rodrigo_> yes, sure
<seb128> you rock, thanks
<rodrigo_> it would explain why 2.91 doesn't get the same crash, since that patch is disabled in the GNOME3 ppa
<bcurtiswx> kenvandine, first off you need one of those deli ticket/number systems.. Secondly.  Could I steal some of your time (when it works best for you) to work on empathy?
<bcurtiswx> note: that would require GNOME3 PPA working somewhere
<kenvandine> bah... i guess not
<seb128> rodrigo_, right, I would not be surprised if some of the crashes are due to it
<kenvandine> ok, well nm-applet started fine across a couple logins with dbusmenu 0.3.92, but still crashes on resume
<rodrigo_> yes, looking at the other one
<desrt> dbarth_: hey
<desrt> dbarth_: can we do irc today?
<kenvandine> bcurtiswx, "working"
<kenvandine> my gnome3 vm doesn't look very good
<kenvandine> but it seems to let me login at least
<bcurtiswx> kenvandine, weird, mine looks great
<kenvandine> i haven't updated it since before the sprint
<bcurtiswx> kenvandine, maybe it will help then.  IDR when it looked sharp
<rodrigo_> seb128, do you get that crash in 685785?
<bcurtiswx> kenvandine, actually.. do you have a pbuilder working with natty+GNOME3 PPA
<bcurtiswx> kenvandine, i got mine working and I can paste my pbuilderrc file
<kenvandine> i'm updating the VM now
<seb128> rodrigo_, no but mdz do, if you have a patch add it to the bug he can probably test
<rodrigo_> seb128, right, I¡ll do that
<dbarth_> desrt: makes sense; i'll ping Kaleo
<bcurtiswx> kenvandine, will building on the VM be OK ?
<seb128> rodrigo_, thanks
<kenvandine> bcurtiswx, yup
<rickspencer3> seb128, pitti good afternoon
<bcurtiswx> kenvandine, https://code.launchpad.net/~bcurtiswx/ubuntu/natty/empathy/empathy-2.91.5
<pitti> hey rickspencer3
<seb128> hey rickspencer3
<rodrigo_> seb128, not sure about the other crash (698267), it might be the same one, but the stacktrace is not very useful
<seb128> rodrigo_, do you have access to private bugs?
<rickspencer3> pitti, seb128 is it reasonably safe for me to update today?
<rickspencer3> (sorry, didn't mean to interupt)
<bcurtiswx> hi rickspencer3
<rodrigo_> seb128, hmm, it depends which team they belong to
<rickspencer3> hiya bcurtiswx
<pitti> rickspencer3: should; today's CD images built again (after a long time being broken), so the archive should be in a good state
<rickspencer3> and unity is working ok?
<didrocks1> seb128: I get an orange area in chromium I think it's due to the gtkresize grip, do you know if there is an opened bug about that?
<didrocks1> rickspencer3: unity is working, at least for me :)
<didrocks1> hey o/
<rodrigo_> didrocks1, and for me at last!
<rickspencer3> hi didrocks1, great news!
<chrisccoulson> didrocks1, there's an open bug already
<didrocks1> chrisccoulson: ok, thanks :)
<rodrigo_> btw, how do you add more workspaces in unity?
<didrocks> rodrigo_: in ccsm
<rodrigo_> ah ok
<didrocks> general -> desktop size -> horizontal size/ vertical size
<didrocks> (loosely translated :))
<seb128> didrocks, bratsche sent me a patch from chromium
<seb128> didrocks, I will forward it to you
<seb128> rickspencer3, today is fine for updating
<seb128> rodrigo_, ubuntu private bugs? there is quite some crashes on g-s-d in launchpad
<rickspencer3> thanks all
<rodrigo_> seb128, hmm, not sure, can you tell me 1 bug to see if I can see them?
<didrocks> seb128: oh nice! thanks :)
<bratsche> seb128: fwiw, I've got patches for gdm, gnome-panel, gnome-do, and Firefox as well.  I've been trying to submit merge requests instead of harassing you directly though. :)
<bratsche> Oh, and gtk-sharp2
<seb128> bratsche, I've the gdm and gnome-panel on my sponsoring queue
<seb128> firefox would be for bratsche
<seb128> ups
<seb128> chrisccoulson,
<seb128> bratsche, thanks ;-)
<chrisccoulson> i'm not sure what to do about firefox, as it only partially obscures the scrollbutton (so, both are still usable)
<bratsche> micahg mentioned that my gnome-do one doesn't have proper DEP-3 commit logs or something, so I guess I need to redo it with that when I have time.
<chrisccoulson> the problem with disabling the resize grippy is that the window is impossible to resize then ;)
<chrisccoulson> bratsche, your thoughts?
<bratsche> chrisccoulson: I've got a patch to just disable it.
<chrisccoulson> bratsche, i was wondering whether to just leave it as it is ;)
<bratsche> chrisccoulson: I'm having trouble getting it working in a branch, so can I just email the patch to you?
<chrisccoulson> i think not being able to resize is probably worse than having a resize grippy partially obscuring the scroll button
<chrisccoulson> and i can use both controls sill here
<evilvish> bratsche: hi, synaptic is also affected » bug 704414
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 704414 in synaptic (Ubuntu) (and 2 other projects) "In status bar, Resize grip overlaps synaptic's progress bar (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/704414
<bratsche> I guess that's your call.  If you want to disable the grips, it's a 1-line patch. :)
<bratsche> evilvish: Thanks
<chrisccoulson> bratsche, i think i'd prefer to leave it there for now and see if people complain about it ;)
<bratsche> chrisccoulson: Fair enough :)
<bratsche> chrisccoulson: Fixing it properly in Firefox is going to be quite difficult, and I don't have time to attempt that.
<bratsche> By properly I mean doing what gtk+ does, and adjust the position of the bottom button.
<chrisccoulson> bratsche, yeah, that's ok. i might try and figure out a way to do it at some point
<didrocks> seb128: can I have a binary NEW for zeitgeist-extension-fts? debian didn't pick the same name than us :(
<seb128> ok
<didrocks> thanks
<cyphermox> kenvandine, know when dbusmenu 0.3.92 might be uploaded?
<kenvandine> cyphermox, it is uploaded
<cyphermox> ah, I see, sorry. I had missed the Latest Upload field
<scott-work> didrocks: i need to run into an hour production meeting, but i have information about the default xsession problem you were helping me with
<didrocks> scott-work: yeah? what's up?
<scott-work> didrocks:  originally i did not have the /etc/gdm/custom.conf file
<scott-work> didrocks:  but after i ran the command i did
<didrocks> scott-work: with the right default session?
<scott-work> didrocks: yes, but there was also a blank, empty line first (don't know that it matters)
<didrocks> scott-work: no, it doesn't
<scott-work> didrocks: but it did not seem to work still :(
<didrocks> so, it seems to work well
<didrocks> scott-work: are you testing with a new user or on your system?
<scott-work> didrocks: oh!  i need to add a new user and test it there?
<didrocks> scott-work: because this is the "default session", like "you never changed your current user session"
<didrocks> scott-work: if you removed your ~/.dmrc, it will be like you never changed your current user session
<scott-work> didrocks: rock on!  i shall try that tonight (both new users and removing .dmrc)
<didrocks> scott-work: well, the goal is for the livecd and new installation, isn't it?
<didrocks> so that's why it's only for new users :)
 * scott-work deposits $0.05USD into the jono licensing fund for "rock on"
<scott-work> didrocks: well, ubuntu studio doesn't have a livecd currently (but that might change) but defintely for the new installation
<didrocks> scott-work: yeah, that will do it then :)
<scott-work> didrocks: it was my misunderstanding on how to test this appreantly, but i'm glad to have it cleared up :)
<scott-work> didrocks: thank you again for the help!
<didrocks> scott-work: you're really welcome
<jono> scott-work, :-)
<seb128> jono, hey, do you have several desktop layouts configured?
<jono> seb128, what do you mean?
<seb128> jono, keyboard layout I mean
<seb128> jono, your bug about the keyboard indicator being displayed
<jono> seb128, ahhh - no, just one afaik
<seb128> jono, what is in the menu if you click on the indicator?
<jono> seb128, I am not in front of the machine now, let me just boot it
<seb128> jono, ok, no hurry
<jono> seb128, LOL
<jono> OK, so it has USA and Afghanistan
<jono> I have no idea how Afghanistan was selected as a layout
<seb128> jono: ok, so it's not a bug, or at least not an indicator one
<jono> seb128, yep, thanks
<seb128> jono, did you lend your laptop to dholbach? ;-)
<jono> apologies for wasting your time
<jono> seb128, hah
<seb128> no worry
<Laney> that was a keyboard-configuration bug I think
<jono> Laney, ahhh cool
<Laney> :-)
<mterry> BTW, I'm in the middle of updating dconf so no one else do it, please
<Laney> was/is? Colin will know more
<seb128> mterry, ok
<seb128> mterry, btw you got vala rights I see, great, thanks for fixing the desktop sets permissions on the way ;-)
<mterry> seb128, np, not being core-dev has been useful for finding such gaps
<seb128> right, now that you fixed them you can probably apply though ;-)
<seb128> hey
<seb128> desktop meeting time?
<kenvandine> yup
<seb128> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam/Meeting/2011-01-18
<didrocks> hey o/
<seb128> kenvandine, didrocks, mterry, tremolux, rodrigo_, cyphermox: hey
<tremolux> heya!
<cyphermox> hey o/
<seb128> jasoncwarner said he would probably be catching up with sleep by now and pitti is hacking with GNOME guys this week
<seb128> did I forget anyone? ;-)
<pitti> hello
<seb128> Riddell, hey
<pitti> I'm lurking, but didn't prepare anything for the meeting
<seb128> pitti, ok, no worry I'm running it
<rodrigo_> oh, meeting
<seb128> we had a productive sprint it seems
<seb128> the gdbus indicator stack landed
<seb128> great work mterry, kenvandine and tedg
<seb128> CD space was win
<kenvandine> cool
<seb128> gtk3 dropped of the CD
<seb128> the xorg team got a new version ready for upload
<seb128> anyway, let's start the meeting
<seb128> I think there was no action from the previous meeting
<seb128> kenvandine, do we still do dx updates? I see no section for it on the wiki
<kenvandine> we should
<kenvandine> i don't really have anything this week though
<seb128> ok, so mic is yours
<seb128> I guess I covered it with the gdbus transition :-p
<kenvandine> :)
<seb128> thanks kenvandine ;-)
<seb128> didrocks, unity update?
<didrocks> all should be available at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam/Meeting/2011-01-18
<didrocks> I let you read :-)
 * mterry read
<seb128> great work
<didrocks> thanks :)
<seb128> didrocks, btw can you drop a note somewhere on the wiki or an email to the desktop list about session saving being dropped?
<seb128> so we have a record of it and a place to point people to
<didrocks> seb128: oh sure, I'll do that just after the meeting
<seb128> thanks
<didrocks> adding to the wiki for now
<didrocks> (email on the ubuntu-desktop ML if we see a lot of questions about it)
<seb128> while people read the unity summary I just go back to kenvandine for a few seconds
<seb128> didrocks, I think the email would be nice in any case
<seb128> kenvandine, can you just do a short summary of known issues after the indicator transition?
<seb128> or if you need extra testing
<kenvandine> sure
<didrocks> seb128: ok, writing a more formal sumarry then :)
<kenvandine> we know there is a bug in indicator-messages/libindicate which display multiple menus
<seb128> didrocks, thanks, I think we will have comments on the topic so better to use the list a bit and have the discussion there once
<kenvandine> and some windows open have no menu in appmenu
<kenvandine> at least i don't think mterry ever found a fix for that
<kenvandine> we are sure the gdbus port added new bugs, please report them!
<mterry> kenvandine, no, couldn't reproduce
<seb128> chriscoulson has been tracking a race in the appmenu handling
<kenvandine> mterry, ok... everyone please keep an eye out for apps that don't have menus in appmenu
<kenvandine> mterry, i haven't seen it since i got home
<seb128> bug #703769
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 703769 in indicator-appmenu (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Menus are not destroyed when a window is closed with GDbus port (affects: 2) (heat: 12)" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/703769
<seb128> that's one of the bugs from chrisccoulson
<seb128> thanks kenvandine
<seb128> thanks didrocks
<seb128> no questions about dx or unity?
<seb128> ok, let's move on
<seb128> tremolux, hey
<seb128> software-center update?
<tremolux> hey seb128!
<Riddell> hi seb128
<tremolux> yes, it's on the wiki - in summary, more startup improvements -- from over 3 seconds to about .75 on my machine since we started the effort
<kenvandine> mterry, can you look at bug 703769 ? i know you looked closely at that code
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 703769 in indicator-appmenu (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Menus are not destroyed when a window is closed with GDbus port (affects: 2) (heat: 12)" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/703769
<seb128> hey Riddell ;-)
<tremolux> ratings and reviews is getting ready to land
<mterry> kenvandine, ok
<kenvandine> yay
<seb128> tremolux, impressive for the startup time, great work
<tremolux> thanks!  it's much nicer now  :)
<seb128> gwibber integration done, rating and review ready
<seb128> everybody is going to want the next version ;-)
<tremolux> cool  :)
<tremolux> it should be a lot of fun I think
<seb128> is there any question about software-center?
<seb128> seems not
<seb128> thanks tremolux!
<tremolux> ok, thanks all!
<seb128> Riddell, hello again, kubuntu update?
<Riddell> no immediate news, 4.6 final is due to be tagged today so a busy week and packaging and testing ahead
<seb128> ok
<seb128> questions about kubuntu?
<seb128> seems not
<seb128> thanks Riddell
<seb128> Xorg will be for the western edition
<seb128> is there any other topic?
<seb128> ok, that's a wrap then!
<seb128> thanks everybody
<didrocks> thanks everyone
<seb128> urg
<seb128> I forget the http://people.canonical.com/~pitti/workitems/natty/canonical-desktop-team-natty-alpha-2.html update
<seb128> that's not on the new agenda ;-)
<seb128> seems we are a bit behind the trend line but mostly thanks to other teams items
<seb128> don't forget to update your workitems if you have any remaining
<kenvandine> cyphermox, i uploaded a distro patch for the nm-applet crasher in dbusmenu
<mterry> kenvandine, nice
<cyphermox> kenvandine, cool, I'll take a look now
<kenvandine> tedg, have you started looking at the indicator-messages problem?
<kenvandine> that one is annoying :)
<tedg> kenvandine, Yeah, I think it's a  libindicate bug.
<mterry> tedg, I'd guess it's using notify::g-name-owner on unique names?
<tedg> mterry, Yup, but it's not sending show as well... so I need to look into that.
<seb128> tedg, kenvandine: https://code.launchpad.net/~chrisccoulson/dbusmenu/lp703689
<seb128> btw
<seb128> did you see that one?
<tedg> Yeah, looking at it now.
<seb128> it's https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/indicator-appmenu/+bug/703689
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 703689 in indicator-appmenu (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Window registration racy with GDbus port (affects: 2) (heat: 14)" [High,New]
<tedg> Not sure that I love it... trying to think of a better route.
<kenvandine> bug 703689 looks like the one mterry was debugging but then couldn't reproduce
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 703689 in indicator-appmenu (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Window registration racy with GDbus port (affects: 2) (heat: 14)" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/703689
<pitti> good night everyone!
<dobey> cheers pitti
<didrocks> good night pitti
<seb128> chrisccoulson, hey
<chrisccoulson> hey seb128, sorry i missed the team meeting. i feel rotten here today :(
<didrocks> have a good evening! see you tomorrow :)
<mterry> kenvandine, you asked me to look at bug 703769.  Chris's patch looks fine and works for me
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 703769 in indicator-appmenu (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Menus are not destroyed when a window is closed with GDbus port (affects: 2) (heat: 12)" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/703769
<kenvandine> mterry, that looks like the same problem you were debugging right?
<mterry> Uh, maybe?
<kenvandine> kind of sounded like it
<mterry>  kenvandine, hard to say.  For sure a memory leak.  And internal state would get a little odd apparently if we started re-using xids.  So maybe that's what had happened when we saw it.  And that would explain why it's hard to reproduce
<kenvandine> yeah, ok
<kenvandine> but... i never had a problem with firefox
 * bcurtiswx sees the 10.10 triangle for status indicator applet
<bcurtiswx> just dist-upgraded on my 10.10
<jasoncwarner> RAOF: TheMuso`: bryceh: robert_ancell, you ready for eastern edition meeting?
<jasoncwarner> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam/Meeting/2011-01-18
<RAOF> Good morning :)
<TheMuso`> jasoncwarner: will be in a bit, just gotta reboot, brb.
<jasoncwarner> RAOF: good morning!
<jasoncwarner> TheMuso`: No worries, we'll be here when you get back :)
<jasoncwarner> Ok, lets get started.
<jasoncwarner> [TOPIC] X.org
<jasoncwarner> RAOF: would you care to update X.org for us and bryceh can jump in if he is around?
<RAOF> Yup.
<TheMuso`> back
<RAOF> Lookout!  It's about to be break-my-X season!  We're prepping Xserver 1.10RC1 and mesa 7.10 for natty.
<jasoncwarner> RAOF: thanks for the heads up ;)
<RAOF> 1.10 comes, as always, with a new input and video ABI, so installability issues may arise.
<RAOF> We'll send an email to ubuntu-devel-discuss a bit before uploading.
<RAOF> In other tangentially-X related news, we discovered at the sprint that some laptops have a broken VESA mode as the preferred mode, causing the shiny grub boot to be a corrupted framebuffer.  Colin's looking at how to work around that.
<RAOF> Xserver 1.10 should also fix some bugs that compiz/unity are running into.
<TheMuso`> VESA, the standard that should have bin... Or should I say the standard that was not.
<RAOF> VESA, the standard that nobody cares about because the last thing that really used it was dos 6.2 :)
<jasoncwarner> RAOF: any ETA on 1.10? How quickly are you thinking? Later this week? next?
<RAOF> Later this week is my plan.
<RAOF> If it comes down to Friday, it will instead be next Monday :
<RAOF> :)
<jasoncwarner> very cool, thanks
<RAOF> Mesa 7.10 shouldn't be long after that.
<jasoncwarner> ok, so it sounds like break-my-X-season is officially during LCA ;)
<jasoncwarner> Anything else for X?
<RAOF> Nothing that springs to mind.
<jasoncwarner> ok...
<jasoncwarner> [TOPIC] AOB
<jasoncwarner> robert_ancell: TheMuso` Anything you wanted to add?
<robert_ancell> nope
<jasoncwarner> Ok then
<jasoncwarner> last thing is WI
<jasoncwarner> http://people.canonical.com/~pitti/workitems/natty/canonical-desktop-team-natty-alpha-2.html
<jasoncwarner> we are a bit behind the trend line even with a great rally week
<jasoncwarner> don't forget to close out your WIs as you finish them
<jasoncwarner> there are some on other teams and we should be pushing those teams to clear their WIs as well.
<jasoncwarner> if nothing else....
<jasoncwarner> [END_MEETING]
<TheMuso`> I guess its worth mentioning that there will not be a meeting next week, due to Australia day.
<bryceh> rats, sorry was preoccupied duping intel gpu hang bugs
<jasoncwarner1> bryceh: no worries..if you want to add something, please do!
<jasoncwarner1> TheMuso: thanks for the reminder...
<bryceh> jasoncwarner1, one point (in fact reason why I was deep into gpu dump bugs), there seems to be a common gpu hang on Intel
<bryceh> bugs #702090 and #686388 and their dupes
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 702090 in xserver-xorg-video-intel (Ubuntu) "i965gm GPU lockup after suspend failed (EIR: 0x00000010 PGTBL_ER: 0x00000100) (affects: 10) (dups: 1) (heat: 18)" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/702090
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 686388 in xserver-xorg-video-intel (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "[i965gm] GPU lockup - Invalid GTT entry during Display B Fetch (affects: 1) (dups: 3) (heat: 24)" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/686388
<bryceh> I suspect both are the same bug, but can't prove it yet
<bryceh> anyway that appears to be the most serious bug we have in X at the moment (pre-1.10)
<bryceh> it still will be an issue with 1.10 as per xorg-edgers testers (it's probably a driver bug).
<bryceh> once 1.10 is in we'll then bring in the Q4 intel driver (which is released but not yet packaged).  Maybe that'll fix it.
<bryceh> jasoncwarner1, other than that, had fun seeing everyone last week.
<RAOF> Yeah, 'twas good.
<TheMuso> Indeed, had a great week.
<TheMuso> Even though I was stuck in teh DX room. :)
<bryceh> pitti, haha 704279
#ubuntu-desktop 2011-01-19
<Isaac-M> Is anyone online?
<thesheff17> I bought a ATI fire pro 2450 and ubuntu 10.10 gets almost to the login screen but never finishes. Anything I can try?
<RAOF> thesheff17: Please come to #ubuntu-x if you'd like to try debugging.
<micahg> robert_ancell: thanks for uploading bug 695728, could you please add a task for maverick?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 695728 in gnome-python-extras (Debian) (and 1 other project) "python-gtkmozembed should depend on xulrunner (affects: 1) (heat: 169)" [Unknown,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/695728
<icekk> hey, is there an easy way to install the new gnome 3 alpha on ubuntu?
<icemice> hey, is there an easy way to install the new gnome 3 alpha on ubuntu?
<jmarsden> icemice: Try the Gnome3 Testing PPA, but "easy"?  No.  Easy would mean it all works fine already :)  https://launchpad.net/~gnome3-team/+archive/gnome3/
<icemice> So I add this to my software sources and do apt-get install ?
<icemice> jmarsden
<jmarsden> Add to sources, then apt-get update, *then* apt-get install to your hearts content :)  Yu might want to consider installing ppa-purge first in case thinks go wrong.. this is ALPHA software... you are aware of what that means, right?
<icemice> ya :)
<jmarsden> icemice: OK.  Just so you don't blame me for telling you you can do something that might break your system :)
<didrocks> good morning
<GunnarHj> pitti: Hi Martin,
<GunnarHj> I rewrote the collect_locales() function in gui/simple-greeter/gdm-languages.c in an attempt to get something to start with for the GDM side of the solution to https://launchpad.net/bugs/693337. Need help to tweak the C code, though.
<GunnarHj> Could you please take a look on that function and possibly modify the code. I think the latest patch in the linked branch shows what I'm trying to do. If not, please ask.
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 693337 in language-selector (Ubuntu) (and 2 other projects) "Menus for choosing language should have one option per available translation (affects: 1) (heat: 119)" [Undecided,In progress]
<GunnarHj> (I suggest that we wait with the overall review, including efficiency considerations, till both the GDM and language-selector branches work.)
<pitti> Good morning
<pitti> GunnarHj: can't do that this week (I'm on the gnome hackfest), but can hopefully look into this next week; let's discuss on the bug, so that I get mail about it, shall we?
<rodrigo_> morning
<pitti> dpm: so, new langpacks work, but don't have firefox translations at all :/ but I guess for alpha-2 that's okay
<dpm> pitti, what happened? Were the FF translations not it the export yet?
<pitti> dpm: haven't checked that closely; I think they are, but due to their changed structure they don't get converted to xpi
<pitti> dpm: can't investigate in detail this week, putting off to next week
<dpm> pitti, ok, thanks
<dpm> pitti, have fun at the hackfest!
<pitti> I do, thanks!
<seb128> hello
<didrocks> salut seb128
<seb128> lut didrocks
<pitti> bonjour mes amis
<didrocks> hey pitti! (not sure I said hi before), how is the sprint?
<seb128> pitti, howdy!
<seb128> how are you?
<didrocks> s/sprint/hackfest/
<pitti> I'm great, thanks! how are you?
<pitti> didrocks: very productive! it helps being able to focus on this thing for several hours, and being able to directly poke the experts :)
<didrocks> excellent! :)
<chrisccoulson> good morning everyone
<didrocks> hey chrisccoulson
<seb128> slomo, hey
<seb128> slomo, should libcairo-dev depends on libcairo-script-interpreter2?
<seb128> slomo, see bug #704767
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 704767 in cairo (Debian) (and 2 other projects) "dangling .so symlink (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/704767
<seb128> is the launchpad ajax bug thing broken for other people as well?
<seb128> like changing the status of a bug opens a new page rather than the usual small ajax dialog
<slomo> seb128: yes
<seb128> slomo, do you want a bug on the bts for that?
<slomo> seb128: not necessary, i've fixed that in git already... will be in the next upload :)
<slomo> seb128: thanks
<seb128> slomo, oh, thank you ;-)
<slomo> other than that latest cairo works great for you in ubuntu? in debian apparently nobody uses the new version, there are almost zero bugreports ;)
<seb128> slomo, http://git.debian.org/?p=collab-maint/cairo.git;a=commitdiff;h=210321dd61dff44c81d4e480ac837088a8b9e473
<seb128> you have configure and makefiles changes in that commit that was wanted?
<slomo> yay
<slomo> i love debcommit
<seb128> slomo, seems to work fine, it's in natty which quite some people use but we got no complain so far
<seb128> 1.10.2 in natty
<ari-tczew> seb128: could you look on bug 700370
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 700370 in mutter (Ubuntu) "Please rename gir1.2-mutter-2.31 to gir1.2-mutter-2.91 (affects: 1) (heat: 12)" [Low,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/700370
<seb128> 1.10.0 in maverick which is mostly fine
<seb128> ari-tczew, what about it?
<ari-tczew> seb128: 1) I can't find gir1.2-mutter-2.31 in Conflicts/Replaces.
<seb128> it's not, did you see the reply on the bug?
<seb128> that version was only available during the natty unstable cycle
<seb128> the few who got that binary can deal with updates, that's part of running an unstable serie early
<ari-tczew> seb128: ok, so I'll close bug
<seb128> k
<rodrigo_> seb128, did you merge my g-s-d branch?
<ari-tczew> didrocks: how to handle syncs with ~ubuntu-desktop branches?
<seb128> rodrigo_, robert_ancell do
<rodrigo_> ah, ok, was just wondering if it needed a SRU for maverick?
<seb128> rodrigo_, it could be nice yes
<seb128> do you want to do it?
<rodrigo_> seb128, sure, but I'd prefer to get confirmation from matt that it fixes it for him
<seb128> rodrigo_, ok, so let's wait for that
<rodrigo_> ok
<didrocks> ari-tczew: what do you mean? sync from debian?
<ari-tczew> didrocks: yes
<didrocks> ari-tczew: do you have a case for a sync? if we sync from debian, we don't need the ~ubuntu-desktop branch anymore
<ari-tczew> didrocks: check package mutter
<ari-tczew> (universe)
<didrocks> ari-tczew: if we are in sync (I thought we still have some distro-patch for it), we can remove the ~ubuntu-desktop branch
<seb128> We don't want an ubuntu-desktop vcs for an universe source anyway
<didrocks> yeah, I already removed some
<ari-tczew> didrocks: could you remove it for mutter
<didrocks> done. I'm not sure why we are at 2.91.5-1 btw
<didrocks> it didn't build as well
<didrocks> 2.91.4-0ubuntu1 is the latest version which was built (and still in main)
<ari-tczew> yes, there is DEPWAIT
<rodrigo_> kklimonda, ping
<kklimonda> rodrigo_: pong
<rodrigo_> kklimonda, just remembered about the views stuff you were working on, after a guy asked me how to use couchdb_database_execute_view for passing arguments, so how's that going?
<rodrigo_> oh, wait, he can use the couchdb_query/_response thing, right?
<kklimonda> rodrigo_: yes, that's the idea - but there is no couchdb_database_execute in 0.7.0
<rodrigo_> execute_view, there is in git master
<kklimonda> rodrigo_: yes, but it doesn't accept CouchdbQuery
<rodrigo_> right
<rodrigo_> answering the mail, CCing you
<kklimonda> there is couchdb_database_execute_query which I'm going to work on merging to wip/query-response today
<rodrigo_> kklimonda, ok
<GunnarHj> pitti: (sorry about the delayed reply)
<GunnarHj> Sure, discussing it next week on the bug is fine.
<GunnarHj> Happy hacking!
<pitti> thanks!
<seb128> didrocks, is new unity having an empty icon in the launcher with a bubble "compiz" a known bug?
<didrocks> seb128: known, but not reported. In any case, there is a discussion about changing the icon, so it doesn't worth the change
<seb128> didrocks, "doesn't worth the change"?
<didrocks> seb128: like, doesn't worth putting back the old icon as it will be changed again
<seb128> well the icon is not the issue, the issue is the launcher listing compiz as a running software where it's a system component
<didrocks> oh sorry, was in another conversation and linked to a ccsm bug
<didrocks> seb128: do you run it with a unity.desktop?
<seb128> ?
<didrocks> seb128: I don't see that at all
<seb128> I run "unity" in the run a command gnome-panel dialog
<didrocks> ok, so you don't have an unity.desktop you added somewhere in your system? weird, I didn't see that before
<seb128> not that I know about
<didrocks> ok, please report it then
<seb128> $ locate unity.desktop
<seb128> $
<didrocks> ok… I don't know how bamf is aware about it
<didrocks> it's shown from startup, right?
<seb128> yes
<didrocks> like, it doesn't appear suddenly?
<seb128> it's listing gnome-panel as well
<didrocks> ok, can you look at the startup logs, please?
<seb128> which used to be not listed
<seb128> where are those logs?
<didrocks> in the output
<didrocks> stdout then or .xsession-errors
<seb128> so .xsession-errors?
<didrocks> well, you run it in a command line, isn't it?
<didrocks> but yeah, from gnome-panel, ignore me :)
<didrocks> so .xsession-errors
<seb128> hum, it's spammed by "(unity-window-decorator:1859): GLib-GObject-CRITICAL **: g_object_get_data: assertion `G_IS_OBJECT (object)' failed" lines
<didrocks> already reported
<seb128> "** (<unknown>:2305): WARNING **: Unable to fetch children: Method "Children" with signature "" on interface "org.ayatana.bamf.view" doesn't exist"
<seb128> as well
<seb128> but I don't find anything revelant to the launcher issuer
<didrocks> yeah, same here
<didrocks> hum, weird, I don't either, it used to show the launcher import
<didrocks> ok, they are not there anymore
<didrocks> that's weird… it shouldn't match it, it started with that week release?
<didrocks> you have the latest bamf, isn't it?
<seb128> yes and yes
<seb128> didrocks, the "keep in launcher" is ticked for both compiz and gnome-panel
<didrocks> hum… I think it's maybe my importer
<didrocks> seb128: can you look at (and eventually pastebin ~/.local/share/unity/migration_script.log)?
<seb128> oh ok
<seb128> didrocks, yeah it's your importer ;-)
<seb128> it imported my desktop compiz.desktop and gnome-panel.desktop
<didrocks> seb128: it's a pleasure to screw you \o/
<didrocks> :)
<seb128> I've those there because it's the easier way to restart compiz when it crashes
<seb128> it doesn't require to be able to have keyboard input
<seb128> you can just click on the icon
<didrocks> seb128: where was it? in the panel?
<seb128> no ~/Desktop/compiz.desktop
<didrocks> ok :)
<didrocks> maybe, we should build a blacklist…
<didrocks> the "blank icon" bug is already fixed in trunk
<seb128> doesn't seem worth the effort
<seb128> it's not likely any user will have launchers for those
<didrocks> (it will be replaced by the "unkown application" icon)
<didrocks> yeah
<didrocks> ok, all is explained at least :)
<seb128> ok, it's all back to normal now
<seb128> thanks
<seb128> I just unchecked the keep in launcher
<didrocks> you're welcome
<didrocks> yeah, it shouldn't be reimported then
<didrocks> if it is, do not hesitate to shout :)
<seb128> ok ;-)
<cyphermox> good morning!
<cyphermox> so, didrocks, looks like it's indeed unity_support_test that takes too long to run on my system the very first time after boot -- and it gets killed after 1 second
<didrocks> cyphermox: ok, having some data about how long it takes for it to be started can be nice
<didrocks> cyphermox: like, replace it by /bin/true in the helper, and launch as a startup programm, mesure its time to start
<cyphermox> didrocks, sure
<didrocks> cyphermox: thanks!
<cyphermox> ok, trying now ;)
<seb128> slomo, btw http://launchpadlibrarian.net/58943316/gst-plugins-base0.10_0.10.30.4-1_0.10.30.4-1ubuntu1.diff.gz
<seb128> slomo, could use "dh_perl -d" in debian as well?
<seb128> slomo, seems the code fix is in the upstream new version but you didn't apply the dh_perl change to debian
<cyphermox> didrocks, seems it runs in just under 3 seconds
<didrocks> 3 seconds? :/
<cyphermox> yeah :/
<didrocks> ok, I'll increase the timeout to 5 seconds for now, before working on caching that
<cyphermox> didrocks, I wonder if there is anyway to test less, or more pointed things?
<didrocks> cyphermox: no, because what takes time is opengl initialisation
<didrocks> cyphermox: then, it's just reading values in an array
<cyphermox> ah, I see
<cyphermox> five seconds still seems like a lot, even if it's only to be on first boot once it's cached
<didrocks> it's not only on first boot
<didrocks> it's at every boot
<cyphermox> unless you want to cache on install?
<didrocks> no we don't want
<cyphermox> I thought you wanted to save the results?
<didrocks> yeah, in gdm, before logging
<didrocks> you can have driver which changes
<didrocks> you can switch your graphic card
<didrocks> you can install another driver as well
<didrocks> we don't want to handle all of those cases
<cyphermox> I knew my idea was flawed :)
<didrocks> :)
 * rodrigo_ lunch
<seb128> hum
<seb128> mterry, hey, do you have time to investigate a build issue?
<mterry> seb128, sure
<seb128> mterry, libgee
 * mterry looks
<seb128> mterry, https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+archive/test-rebuild-20110107/+buildjob/2150044
<seb128> one of the tests is failing
<seb128> mterry, while you are at it if you do an upload please rename the gir to 1.2 as well
<seb128> mterry, thanks!
<mterry> seb128, k
<mterry> seb128, where'd you get this build error from, a rebuild test?  LP says all  archs built.
<seb128> mterry, building the current natty source on i386 gives me the same issue
<seb128> mterry, right, that's the test rebuild doko did
<mterry> seb128, same, was just curious if you knew when it came from or something
<seb128> no I don't
<seb128> mterry, could be vala which changed?
<mterry> seb128, could be, but the generated c code seems correct
<mterry> seb128, seems like a badly written test, relying on the order of strings in a hash.  Maybe glib's g_str_hash function changed...
<seb128> grrr, can ctrl-W stop closing tabs in xchat-gnome
<kklimonda> seb128: do you have a moment?
<seb128> mterry, not that I know about no
<seb128> mterry, but if the test is buggy just fix or drop it and maybe open an upstream bug?
<seb128> kklimonda, sure
<seb128> kklimonda, hey btw
<mterry> seb128, well, I'm trying to find out if they have reason for the assumption of if it really is just buggy.  Even if buggy, would be nice to know why the change
<kklimonda> seb128: hey :)
<kklimonda> seb128: can you tell me if such a revision to the license doesn't make it incompatible with dfsg: http://pastebin.com/ZCQf9KWm ?
<dpm> hi, does anyone know if there is an easy way to "reset" or reload the message indicator? I'm affected by that bug where duplicate entries are shown, and right now there are too many entries to be usable
<seb128> dpm, kill indicator-messages-service
<seb128> mterry, ok
<dpm> thanks seb128. That removed most of the duplicate entries, so I can now at least use it, but there are still some duplicates that did not go away. In any case, works for me ;)
<seb128> kklimonda, I'm not sure best person to ask about licenses, can you ask on #ubuntu-devel?
<seb128> dpm, you should get the running sofwares twice
<seb128> dpm, "should" as "known bug'
<seb128> but it should get ride of the extra entries you get when closing and starting a software again
<kklimonda> seb128: good idea, thanks :)
<dpm> seb128, yeah, that's exactly the case
<mterry> seb128, spent enough time checking, I just threw a patch upstream: https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=639955  Will apply in Ubuntu
<ubot2> Gnome bug 639955 in general "[PATCH] Fix ReadOnlyCollectionTests.test_immutable_iterator" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<seb128> didrocks, btw the 3d check is even slower when restarting after a kernel upgrade
<seb128> since the disk cache needs to be rebuilt
<seb128> didrocks, dropping the comment there since some users mentionned getting the issue only after an upgrade
<didrocks> seb128: oh intesting
<didrocks> in any case, we link against 15Mb of libs, I'll talk to jay if we can narrow that down
<bcurtiswx_> kenvandine, have you had a chance to look at the empathy stuff?
<seb128> bcurtiswx_, what issue are you having?
<seb128> bcurtiswx_, you should maybe switch to some others tasks until the gnome3 is somehow working
<seb128> it seems you are running into issue over what you can solve now and other people don't run the gnome3 ppa yet
<didrocks> ok, see you tomorrow!
<kenvandine> bcurtiswx_, i got my VM updated and all, but too swamped atm
<bcurtiswx_> kenvandine, OK i was just wondering
<kenvandine> sorry :/
<bcurtiswx_> seb128, I guess I will.  I wanted empathy as packaging package and i'm sure you understand my frustration but interest in seeing it packaged for GNOME3
<dobey> hrmm, python-webkit package seems a bit broken to me
<bcurtiswx_> kenvandine, no need to be sorry.  I know how busy and swamped you are
<seb128> bcurtiswx_, right, maybe work on the 2.32 version by backporting some upstream patches, looking at bugs, etc?
<kenvandine> dobey, yes... bug 688732
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 688732 in pywebkitgtk (Ubuntu) "package no longer has WebView attribute after transition to python 2.7 (affects: 35) (dups: 13) (heat: 234)" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/688732
<bcurtiswx_> dobey, there's a workaround in there right?
<bcurtiswx_> seb128, OK.
<dobey> bcurtiswx_: rm -rf /usr/lib/python2.7/dist-packages/webkit 'works'
<dobey> bcurtiswx_: but the package contains an __init__.py which doesn't seem to be getting symlinked to /usr/lib/pythonX.Y/...
<bcurtiswx_> its not the solution.. but it 'works' yes
<seb128> dobey, which one is that?
<seb128> there is no /usr/lib/python2.7/dist-packages/webkit on my install
<dobey> seb128: i think it got left around from an older version
<dobey> seb128: but /usr/share/pyshared/webkit/__init__.py is in the package
<dobey> albeit, python stuff doesn't get run on configure
<dobey> and not sure why the old stuff didn't get removed on upgrade
<seb128> dpkg -S /usr/lib/python2.7/dist-packages/webkit
<seb128> dpkg -S /usr/lib/python2.7/dist-packages/webkit/__init__.py
<seb128> does that return anything?
<dobey> seb128: 'no such file'
<kenvandine> even for people with that file, it doesn't show up as owned by the package
<kenvandine> it got created when it did it's magic for py2.6 and py2.7
<dobey> seb128: because the package isn't using dh_python2 afaik
<kenvandine> i think doko changed it to use dh_python2
<dobey> the 2.7 rebuild was only a changelog entry to get a rebuild for 2.7
<dobey> i don't see any switch to dh_python2
<kenvandine> oh, no it is pysupport
<kenvandine> i guess maybe he mentioned that in -devel
<dobey> so i wonder why the python triggers aren't being triggered for it
<dobey> also
<dobey> apt-get remove python-webkit, wants me to install KDE instead.
<pitti> good night everyone! we'll have a presentation now, and then toddle off to dinner/hotel
<pitti> see you tomorrow!
<seb128> 'night pitti
<nessita> mterry: ping
<mterry> nessita, hello
<nessita> mterry: hi there! do I need to take any extra action to have u1cp in the main repo/CD? is still listed as in universe
<mterry> nessita, no, now it's in the queue for an archive admin to get to it.  If you ping one, you can likely hurry it along
<nessita> mterry: ok, thanks :-)
<seb128> is something bringing it on the CD?
<nessita> seb128: I would love to know! do you know?
<dobey> seb128: nothing on the cd will Depends: on it; ubuntuone-control-panel-gtk will need to be explicitly added to the default install set/cd
<seb128> dobey, nessita: either something in the default install needs to Depends on Recommends it
<seb128> could be unity or the ubuntunone-client?
<seb128> or we need to seed it
<dobey> seb128: ubuntuone-client would cause a circular dep. i think it should be seeded probably, and unity should probably Recommends it
<seb128> well if unity recommends it no need to seed it
<dobey> or whatever provides the default launcher favorite item, that is
<dobey> ok
<seb128> we will get it on the CD don't worry
<mterry> bratsche, heyo.  Did you have some testcase for indicator-appmenu that was causing problems for some class of apps?  (java?)
<seb128> mterry, hey, how is libgee going?
<mterry> seb128, waiting for it to be added to the desktop set.  :)
<seb128> oh ok ;-)
<mterry> seb128, it's fixed in upstream trunk
<seb128> mterry, did they take your patch or was it already fixed?
<mterry> seb128, turns out it was already fixed, but basically in the same way my patch did
<seb128> ok, sorry for the work duplication with them then
<mterry> Upstream blamed valac for the change of behavior, but I don't think that is the case (I tested with 0.11.2 to be sure)
<bratsche> mterry: Let me see if I can find it.  A bunch of my files are kind of disorganized since I had to reinstall Natty on my system from scratch and backup my stuff.
<bratsche> micahg around?
<seb128> bratsche, mterry: http://pastebin.com/Gy7810w9
<micahg> bratsche: yep
<seb128> that's the swt example from IRC logs?
<bratsche> micahg: Where does this DEP-3 header thing go?  Is it part of the bzr commit log, or the patch?
<bratsche> micahg, (in response to your comment on https://code.launchpad.net/~bratsche/ubuntu/natty/gnome-do/disable-resize-grips/+merge/46301 )
<micahg> bratsche: it's part of the patch
<seb128> bratsche, it's part of the patch
<seb128> bratsche, it's just some infos at the start of the file to indicate bug references, etc
<mterry> seb128, OK, looks like a java test case alright
<bratsche> Cool, thanks.
<seb128> mterry, if you want to start working on appmenu-gtk there is quite some issues to grab on launchpad
<mterry> seb128, noted
<bratsche> seb128: Thanks for finding that SWT example!
<seb128> bratsche, yw
<seb128> mterry, one issue reported this week is that the help, summary entries don't work in appmenu for example
<seb128> ok, enough work for today
<seb128> see you tomorrow
<bratsche> Later seb!
<bratsche> micahg: Okay cool, I pushed up some changes to that branch for whenever you have a chance to review it again.  Thanks!
<micahg> bratsche: will take a look later, thanks
#ubuntu-desktop 2011-01-20
<robert_ancell> jasoncwarner1, you're running maverick right?  Can you reproduce the problem (run killall gnome-panel a number of times and see if it occurs)
<RAOF> Oh, wow.  Unity really really hates dual-head still.
<jasoncwarner1> robert_ancell: I have a vm of it...I'll do that in a few minutes
<bcurtiswx> robert_ancell, what occurs?
<robert_ancell> bcurtiswx, duplication/corruption of applet icons
<bcurtiswx> robert_ancell, any specific number of times
<robert_ancell> I've just installed a 10.04 box, with updates and the network manager icon in underneath the the indicator applet
<bcurtiswx> robert_ancell, empathy got kicked out of the indicator applet
<robert_ancell> bcurtiswx, not sure, that killing is just suggested in the bug report
<robert_ancell> bug #439448
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 439448 in gnome-panel (Ubuntu Natty) (and 7 other projects) "Visual corruption affecting several panel applets (affects: 601) (dups: 121) (heat: 2994)" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/439448
<robert_ancell> I can't reproduce in natty, but then there's pretty much just one applet anyway
<bcurtiswx> i lost my status icon applet
<bcurtiswx> so confirmed
<robert_ancell> bcurtiswx, which version of Ubuntu?
<bcurtiswx> 10.10 :)
<robert_ancell> Which icon is the status icon?  The me menu?
<bcurtiswx> robert_ancell, yes
<robert_ancell> do you have a screenshot?
<bcurtiswx> yes
<bcurtiswx> one sec
<kenvandine> robert_ancell, hey... got a minute for a quick vala question?
<bcurtiswx> robert_ancell, screenshot attached to bug
<robert_ancell> kenvandine, sure
<kenvandine> robert_ancell, do you know how to annotate a library written in vala so the annotations make it into the C file, and picked up by g-ir-scanner in creating a gir?
<kenvandine> i am struggling trying to annotate libgwibber to get ownership right for the gir
<kenvandine> and... i want the docstrings to make it into gtk-doc...
<robert_ancell> kenvandine, haven't tried it that way yet - I just assumed it would add the annotations into the generated files
<kenvandine> nope
<kenvandine> :/
<robert_ancell> or can vala just generate a gir directly?
<kenvandine> sort of
<kenvandine> there is a tool that they say not to use anymore, in favor of g-ir-scanner
<kenvandine> it creates a gi file, not gir
<robert_ancell> oh
<kenvandine> so what i have not creates the gir, but drops a bunch of stuff that it can't guess the transfer for
<kenvandine> which it didn't do in maverick, but g-ir-scanner is better now
<kenvandine> and i haven't been able to find another library written in vala that generates a gir
 * kenvandine just loves new technology :)
<robert_ancell> kenvandine, I think you're the guinea pig :)
<kenvandine> indeed
<robert_ancell> bcurtiswx, could you give me the result of gconftool-2 -R /apps/panel/applets
 * kenvandine asks in #vala
<bcurtiswx> robert_ancell, http://paste.ubuntu.com/556039/
<robert_ancell> bcurtiswx, thanks - so I see you've moved all your applets around.  Could you log into a guest session and see if the same corruption occurs?
<AbsintheSyringe> robert_ancell, you're the one I need :)
<AbsintheSyringe> robert_ancell, I'm trying to package light-themes in Debian, however I ran into a minor visual problem that's annoying the hell out of me
<robert_ancell> AbsintheSyringe, screenshot?
<AbsintheSyringe> robert_ancell, sorry about that http://foolcontrol.org/img/square%20edges.png
<bcurtiswx> robert_ancell, i did killall too many times and it just stopped coming back
<AbsintheSyringe> I moved the windows buttons from left to right side in gconf-defaults and that's what happens
<bcurtiswx> robert_ancell, but i typed killall gnome-panel and it kept saying operation not permitted.. but the panel would appear to reload
<bcurtiswx> i couldn't su because it wouldn't let me
<AbsintheSyringe> how do I make that close button round, I even tried changing the images to make it round, but nothing helped
<robert_ancell> AbsintheSyringe, sorry, I'm not sure.  I saw that when the theme was under development though
<robert_ancell> bcurtiswx, so you have no panel now?
<AbsintheSyringe> robert_ancell, do you know who could/should I address that would know answer to this?
<robert_ancell> kenvandine, do you know who's looking after light-themes now?
<kenvandine> probably me
<robert_ancell> AbsintheSyringe, you can file a bug here too: https://launchpad.net/light-themes
 * kenvandine isn't really sure :)
<kenvandine> i am probably the last one touched it
<AbsintheSyringe> kenvandine, then can you help me with this one :)
<AbsintheSyringe> robert_ancell, tnx :)
<kenvandine> oh... changing the buttons.... ask cimi
<kenvandine> he should be sleeping now... but try him tomorrow
 * robert_ancell wonders if all the panel killing has killed bcurtiswx's session :)
<AbsintheSyringe> kenvandine, could I have his email?
<kenvandine> not sure i have it... i just ping him on irc :)
<kenvandine> i can guess it if i could spell his name :)
<robert_ancell> AbsintheSyringe, https://launchpad.net/~cimi
<AbsintheSyringe> robert_ancell, yep got it, tnx :)
<AbsintheSyringe> kenvandine, google does wonders :)
<kenvandine> AbsintheSyringe, hehe
<kenvandine> exactly what i had done :)
<AbsintheSyringe> :)
<kenvandine> AbsintheSyringe, how's it going with the unity packaging for debian?
<AbsintheSyringe> kenvandine, it's going quite well, kinda stuck with compiz part, but once I'm done I think I'll be good
<kenvandine> great
<AbsintheSyringe> kenvandine, that's why I wanted to package light-themes along with unity
<AbsintheSyringe> so those two come in nicely
<kenvandine> excellent
<kenvandine> AbsintheSyringe, well ping me anytime!
<AbsintheSyringe> kenvandine, I will! :)
<kenvandine> right now i am going to try to forget about annotations/vala/gir stuff and hack on something fun :)
<AbsintheSyringe> hey I thought this was fun!
<robert_ancell> bcurtiswx, still there?
<bcurtiswx> robert_ancell, yes sorry was watching a DVR'd show
<bcurtiswx> i killed it to the point of no panel
<robert_ancell> bcurtiswx, do you have a panel now?
<bcurtiswx> with a 'gnome-panel --replace' yes
<bcurtiswx> but if i kill it, it doesn't come back
<bcurtiswx> i can reset the guest session and try again if you want
<robert_ancell> bcurtiswx, I'd like you to try rearranging your applets and see if it still occurs
<bcurtiswx> robert_ancell, yes, after rearrangement on the guest session it occurs
<bcurtiswx> robert_ancell, need anything else?
<robert_ancell> bcurtiswx, could you rearrange the applets in your normal session by unlocking them all (r-click, deselect lock to panel), then from right to left, moving each applet so it is aligned with the other applets on the right
<robert_ancell> bcurtiswx, then run the script in http://paste.ubuntu.com/556046
<bcurtiswx> robert_ancell, so all my applets will be on the right of the screen?
<robert_ancell> bcurtiswx, all the ones that are normally there in the screenshot.  The config shows they're all being defined from the left of the panel, doing this should make them defined from the right
<robert_ancell> just the applets in the top panel on the right currently
<bcurtiswx> robert_ancell, sorry that I'm slightly confused
<bcurtiswx> all the top right panels..
<bcurtiswx> make them a mirror of what they are currently ?
<robert_ancell> um, hang on, it's hard to describe so I'll try and make a script that does it
<robert_ancell> bcurtiswx, ok, could you run http://paste.ubuntu.com/556053 and then killall gnome-panel and see if a) all your applets are back :) and b) they don't have any corruption issues
<bcurtiswx> i saved that as a bash script
<bcurtiswx> robert_ancell, ^^ + runthis.sh: line 4: syntax error near unexpected token `('
<robert_ancell> bcurtiswx, run as 'python <name>'
<bcurtiswx> OK
<Smaug> if I have a 1 GB usb flash drive and am on Windows Vista, can I create a persistant bootable ubuntu flash drive?  If so how?
<jmarsden> Smaug: See http://www.pendrivelinux.com/
<Smaug> jmarsden: ty, am checking it out
<jmarsden> Smaug: Ah, you may need a 2GB flash drive... but that site has many ideas on creating Linux USB sticks...
<bcurtiswx> robert_ancell, let me restart my session
<TheMuso> Smaug: I believe there is a version of usb-creator for windows somewhere, that will allow you to take an Ubuntu iso and put it onto your usb stick. Unfortunately I don't know where to get the windows version of usb-creator, other than from an Ubuntu iso/CD.
<bcurtiswx> robert_ancell, after the script you want me to try to crash it again?
<robert_ancell> bcurtiswx, not crash, but just get the corruption you showed in the screenshot
<bcurtiswx> robert_ancell, the indicator-me same thing
<robert_ancell> bcurtiswx, can you run the gconftool-2 command again?
<bcurtiswx> robert_ancell, http://paste.ubuntu.com/556057/
<robert_ancell> bcurtiswx, thanks, that was a red herring :(
<bcurtiswx> robert_ancell, aww I was no help?
<robert_ancell> well, it ruled out one thing!
<robert_ancell> it suggests it's not manual rearranging that causes the problem
<micahg> robert_ancell: would you be able to give me bug tasks on bug 705028?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 705028 in thunderbird-locales (Ubuntu) "Update Thunderbird translations to 3.1.7 (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/705028
<robert_ancell> micahg, what is the process for translations?
<micahg> robert_ancell: well, I wasn't sure, I asked pitti a couple months ago and he said we could update in a stable release
<micahg> normally the langpacks get updated, but this isn't in the langpacks and all this package has is translations
<robert_ancell> micahg, oh, so there will be a new release into -proposed?
<micahg> robert_ancell: yes, that's what I'd like to do
<micahg> and lucid-proposed is freezing soon for 10.04.2, so I wanted to get this uploaded tonight
<robert_ancell> micahg, ok, all done
<micahg> robert_ancell: thanks
<bcurtiswx> good night everyone :)
<robert_ancell> bcurtiswx, thanks for your help
<bcurtiswx> robert_ancell, np anytime, feel free to ask
<robert_ancell> jasoncwarner1, did you try reproducing that gnome-panel bug?  I'm having no luck here.  Testing on a fresh 10.04 (updated) install, and not reproducing.  I get a minor glitch on the show desktop icon, but it's not severe like the bug report indicates
<robert_ancell> RAOF, have you looked at https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=596923?
<ubot2> Gnome bug 596923 in notification area "notification area shows wrong icons. erratic behaviour" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<robert_ancell> Do any of the screenshots look like xserver/driver corruption?
<ggeorgy> hi
<ggeorgy> is a way to increase volume in video file????????
<ggeorgy> i have some video and volume is too low
<ggeorgy> ????????????
<evilvish> !support | ggeorgy
<ubot2> ggeorgy: The official ubuntu support channel is #ubuntu. Also see http://ubuntu.com/support and http://ubuntuforums.org
<ggeorgy> i know
<ggeorgy> but
<didrocks> good morning
<seb128> hey
<didrocks> salut seb128, ça va?
<seb128> lut didrocks, ca va! et toi ?
<seb128> bonne soirée?
<seb128> the box is working?
<didrocks> seb128: yeah, very nice, thanks! and the box is working well. So nice to have a real connexion now :)
 * didrocks will even put the webradio on to celebrate :)
<didrocks> bryceh: RAOF: I'm looking for the x11-common source to change the hook which was taken from an old revision of compiz. debcheckout gives me the debian git repo, I tried to changed debian by ubuntu knowing you have it on the debian git repo, but I can't find it, can you give me a clue? :)
<pitti> Good morning
<jasoncwarner1> morning pitti
<jasoncwarner1> morning didrocks
<seb128> hello pitti jasoncwarner1
<pitti> hey jasoncwarner1!
<pitti> bonjour seb128
<seb128> pitti, how is the hacking going? ;-)
<pitti> seb128: http://git.gnome.org/browse/pygobject/log/?qt=author&q=martin.pitt :)
<jasoncwarner1> hey didrocks or seb128, I'm doing a clean install (virtualbox) and upgrade to natty and I was asked the same question three times. Question is what modifier key to want to switch between national and latin input. Any reason I was asked three seperate times about that?  ;)
<seb128> pitti, I've seen the commits flying on #commits, great work!
<seb128> jasoncwarner1, no, it's a bug
<seb128> you shouldn't be asked at all
<pitti> and I hope I can land https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=639939 today or tomorrow
<ubot2> Gnome bug 639939 in introspection "GVariant creator is not recursive and does not support empty structures" [Normal,Assigned]
<pitti> with that (and some extra sugar I'm working on) we'll get really good gdbus support
<seb128> great
<pitti> and s-c-p GI porting makes progress; but it's a huge task
<didrocks> hey jasoncwarner1
<seb128> seems there is quite some useful hacking going on there
<seb128> the dx guys were happy that their dee issues seem almost sorted
<jasoncwarner1> seb128: thanks...I'm assuming a known bug then :)
<seb128> jasoncwarner1, I think so
<didrocks> yeah, probably similar to the one where some people was added a keyboard layout randomly
<didrocks> I got added Latin America for instance… and so the keyboard layout indicator appeared
<jasoncwarner1> didrocks: yeah, same here...I have USA up all the time now
<didrocks> if I reset to "default", I have French, USA and Afghanistan
<didrocks> of course, the tty is USA to make things easy and fun :)
<geser> good morning pitti
<seb128> didrocks, run gnome-session-properties?
<seb128> didrocks, the default dialog geometry is suboptimal without the tab, we should perhaps set it differently?
<didrocks> seb128: yeah, it's not very good and I'm not happy with it. I didn't test to remove the tab
<pitti> seb128: merci for the gnome3 status report
<seb128> pitti, you're welcome
<pitti> seb128: do you know if someone is working on removing the resizing corner from the panel?
<seb128> pitti, I did it yesterday, that didn't work?
<seb128> well I sponsored the patch from bratsche for it rather
<pitti> seb128: ah, I guess I need to restart my session then
<didrocks> pitti: is there a simple way to know in apport what was the pid of the crashed application?
<seb128> pitti, just gnome-panel --replace?
<pitti> seb128: with the new X stack, suspend just works way too well :)
<seb128> great
<pitti> I survived 4 days without rebooting
<pitti> and only rebooted to get the desktop updates, not because anything was broken
<pitti> bryceh, RAOF  ^ FYI
<pitti> seb128: ah, yes; thanks
<seb128> pitti, works?
<pitti> yup
<seb128> great
<didrocks> pitti: I think you missed it: "is there a simple way to know in apport what was the pid of the crashed application?" (I don't find any examples in the existing hooks)
<pitti> didrocks: indeed we don't store this directly, as it's not that interesting mostly; but it should be in one of the Proc* attributes?
<pitti> didrocks: yep, it's in ProcStatus, "Pid:", "PPid: ec.
<pitti> "etc."
<didrocks> pitti: excellent, thanks :)
<duanedesign> hello didrocks :)
<duanedesign> didrocks: hope your new year is going well.
<didrocks> duanedesign: hey! yes, fantastic, thanks, and you?
<duanedesign> didrocks: still looking for long term employment. been getting lots of short term stuff. But things seem to be improving.
<didrocks> duanedesign: crossing fingers for you for this new year :)
<duanedesign> didrocks: thank you, I appreciate that.
<seb128> dpm, don't reopen closed bugs
<seb128> dpm, your natty issues with the keyboard indicators are likely to the transition which happened during the rally, nothing to do with old bugs
<dpm> seb128, ok, I wasn't sure what to do with it, sorry. I reopened the old bug because it was still valid for maverick and lucid, I realise the other one had nothing to do with it.
<seb128> dpm, it's not still valid for 10.10
<seb128> or you have a different issue than the one described
<seb128> in any case please don't reopen bugs it just confuses people and create extra work
<seb128> open a new one and give a reference to the one which has been closed and seems similar to you
<seb128> then the maintainer can decide how to deal with it
<dpm> seb128, ok, will do that in the future then, sorry for the extra work
<seb128> no worry
<seb128> thanks ;-)
<dpm> :)
<mterry> bratsche, so I'm looking at this java sample file from yesterday.  How do I compile it?  javac Simple.java says it can't find org.eclipse.swt.SWT, but I don't know which package gives it.  I've installed some eclipse pkgss...
<seb128> hey mterry
<mterry> seb128, hello!
<seb128> they have documentation on their website iirc
<mterry> seb128, for installing in ubuntu?  or do I need to go off the rails with this one?
<seb128> not sure if there is a binary, the website tell you how to build swt from cvs
<seb128> which is what they pointed to bratsche on IRC iirc
<mterry> guh, ok
<seb128> well,  one of the eclipse binaries might have what you need
<seb128> not sure
<rickspencer3> pitti, seb128 hey
<pitti> hey rickspencer3
<seb128> hey rickspencer3
<seb128> rickspencer3, you can upgrade today if that's the question ;-)
<rickspencer3> seb128, haha
<rickspencer3> actually, it wasn't, but thanks :)
<seb128> ;-)
<rickspencer3> has the desktop team taken a decision about LibreOffice versus OOo in Natty?
<rickspencer3> I notived you've been sending messages to the list about certain decisions, which is GREAT
<seb128> ;-)
<rickspencer3> so, when you guys decide what to do with the Office Suite, maybe someone could update the list?
<pitti> rickspencer3: in fact, doko uploaded LibO yesterday
<seb128> well since libreoffice has been uploaded I guess that's pretty much decided
<rickspencer3> lol
<seb128> but yeah an email would be nice
<pitti> (it grew our CDs by 62 MB :-/)
<rickspencer3> ok, I'd be asking jasoncwarner1 this if he were onilne
<Laney> uploaded, NEWed and providing the old packages
<rickspencer3> maybe jasoncwarner1 could send out a note?
<pitti> rickspencer3: doko already sent a mail about a week ago, FWIW
<Laney> OOo should be removed then?
<seb128> I was going to suggest doko
<seb128> since he sent the ppa testing one as pitti just said
<rickspencer3> pitti, yeah, well, that note caused some ambiguity, as you may have read
<seb128> and he did the work
<rickspencer3> as you wish
<rickspencer3> pitti, the CD is over sized again?
<pitti> rickspencer3: yes, by 60 MB now
<rickspencer3> uh
<pitti> OO.o now pulls in JDK, and also grew quite a lot by itself
<rickspencer3> is that beause of waht Laney said?
<pitti> no
<rickspencer3> urk
<rickspencer3> btw, hi Laney
<rickspencer3> :)
<pitti> it's new and/or unnecessary dependencies
<pitti> for example, -writer now recommends: jdk
<pitti> but also, libo-common is ~ 20 MB bigger than ooo-common
<rickspencer3> hmmm
<pitti> i. e. this requires some packaging fixes here
<rickspencer3> well, what are you waiting for?
<rickspencer3> j/k
<seb128> whip cracking noises? ;-)
<pitti> so for alpha-2 we have three options: (1) remove LibO from the CD install, (2) revert to previous OO.o package, or (3) doko has some time to fix up the package
<pitti> bjoern will only start in Feb, and will then need some time to get into the packaging
<seb128> or drop some langpacks as a workaround
<pitti> I don't think that we ship enough langpacks to compensate
<seb128> well 1) might we a better workaround
<seb128> pitti, well I assume that we can clean the jdk recommends
<pitti> yes, that at least
<rickspencer3> pitti, if we just drop jdk, will it fit?
<seb128> the remaining bits should be ok to switch with langpacks
<pitti> rickspencer3: no
<rickspencer3> *sigh*
<rickspencer3> ok, good luck with that!
<seb128> it should be ok to trade against langpacks
<rickspencer3> let me know if there is anything I can do to help
<Laney> hiya :)
<rickspencer3> about dropping lang packs:
<rickspencer3> :,(
<pitti> (2) is painful, as we would then need a new upstream version of LibO to switch back again
<pitti> (1) is certaily easiest right now
<seb128> right, 1) seems best if doko has no time to fix it
<pitti> depending on how much time doko has
<rickspencer3> (2) seems to be going backwards, and since it's only alpha2, it seems a bit soon for such dire measures
<pitti> rickspencer3: *nod*
<rickspencer3> can you remove it form the CD but NOT fill the extra space?
<seb128> that's 1) basically
<rickspencer3> like, take the CD size as it is with LO on it, subtract the amount of space the LO adds, and call that a size limit for A2?
<seb128> let's see what doko can do in the next week to start
<seb128> then we can deal with dropping things from the CD
<rickspencer3> so if current_cd_size - total_lo_size = 625 MB
<rickspencer3> don't let the A2 CD grow to more than 625?
<rickspencer3> seb128, yeah, you're right, I'll let you guys get back to work
<rickspencer3> anyway, thanks for letting me know about the final decision regarding LO vs. OO
<rickspencer3> I'll ask jasoncwarner1 to make sure that someone lets @u-desktop know
<seb128> thanks
<didrocks> seb128: do you know if there is a bug report opened for all the keyboards issue we recently had?
<seb128> didrocks, I don't know
<didrocks> I'm not even sure against what it should be reported TBH
<seb128> which ones? the layout added etc?
<didrocks> yeah, the layout added (and keeps to be readded for some people apparently)
<seb128> console-setup I guess
<seb128> or ask cjwatson
<didrocks> seb128: ok, will do, looking a little bit before. Thanks :)
<Amaranth> there is a keyboard specific package
<Amaranth> oh, but the source package is still console-setup
<didrocks> hum, in /etc/default/keyboard :
<didrocks> XKBMODEL="a4_rfkb23"
<didrocks> XKBLAYOUT="us,af"
<Amaranth> I swear bug 537703 is a dupe but I can't find the original report
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 537703 in compiz (Ubuntu) "Compiz intercepts alert sound from gnome-terminal (affects: 9) (heat: 44)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/537703
<Amaranth> I know the original had a pulseaudio task because at one time a configuration change in pulseaudio made things work right since pulse is supposed to be able to intercept X bell and play a sound
<seb128> didrocks, is there any chance you could build bamf using the current vala and not 0.10?
<didrocks> seb128: right now the alternative is set to the current, but it's failing, let me check
<seb128> didrocks,  the build-depends is on valac-0.10
<didrocks> seb128: the good news is that I see no more vala code in it
<seb128> but...?
<didrocks> they are still depending on vala in a Makefile.am, I think it's a leftover
<didrocks> yeah, it's even commented in fact
<didrocks> ok, will remove the dep
<didrocks> let's try to build the tarball first, gtk-doc is not helpful
<seb128> thanks
<didrocks> thanks for the notice
<seb128> yw
<bcurtiswx_> is gtk+-2.99.X going to be in natty soon?
<pitti> bcurtiswx_: got uploaded a couple of hours ago
<seb128> bcurtiswx_, it was uploaded earlier today
<bcurtiswx_> thanks pitti and seb128
<didrocks> seb128: pushing libunity, if you have some time to NEW it, it would be awesome! :)
<seb128> didrocks, ok
<seb128> didrocks, you fixed the build issue?
<didrocks> seb128: hadn't the time for the proper fix, just unactivate the tests for now
<seb128> ok
<^arky^> Hi, What is default editor for change the startup services
<pitti> good night everyone!
<didrocks> have a good night pitti
 * kenvandine does the "got the gir generation working" dance :)
<kenvandine> but now it looks like to get decent api docs, i need to package valadoc
<rickspencer3> kenvandine, whilst you are around ...
<rickspencer3> is there somewhere I can read up on how to use libgwibber?
<kenvandine> rickspencer3, working on that now...
<rickspencer3> thanks kenvandine
<kenvandine> the gtk-doc generated docs suck for it
<kenvandine> going to need valadoc which isn't in the archive
<kenvandine> finally got the gir generating correctly again
<seb128> kenvandine, did you see there is a new indicator-appmenu?
<kenvandine> seb128, yup
<bryceh> pitti, excellent that suspend works better for you
<kenvandine> going to get it right after lunch
<chrisccoulson> i hope the indicator-appmenu release has my firefox menu fix in :)
<kenvandine> chrisccoulson, i'll let you know :)
<didrocks> bryceh: hey, I wanted to ask you where is the xorg ubuntu git repo? I've update the apport hook
<didrocks> bryceh: I only found the debian one
<kenvandine> chrisccoulson, "Don't leak the WindowMenus instance when a window disappears"
<kenvandine> chrisccoulson, that one?
<didrocks> bryceh: or I can give you the updated source_xorg.py and maybe you can handle it?
<chrisccoulson> kenvandine, yeah, that's the one :)
<bryceh> didrocks, yep just email me the updated version and I can get it in
<kenvandine> chrisccoulson, then it's there :)
<bryceh> didrocks, but yes the xorg git tree is hosted at debian, it's the 'ubuntu' branch there
<bryceh> didrocks, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/GitUsage has some directions pertaining to us
<didrocks> bryceh: I tried git://git.debian.org/git/pkg-xorg/ubuntu/xorg without any success from git://git.debian.org/git/pkg-xorg/debian/xorg :)
<didrocks> bryceh: let me do a git format-patch then
<didrocks> bryceh: sent
<bryceh> didrocks, great
<bryceh> hey, did something get fixed in the apport crash capture functionality?
<bryceh> pitti, ^^
<bryceh> suddenly we're getting xserver crash bugs again today :-)
<bcurtiswx_> hmm, i added a .c and .h file to empathy_chat_SOURCES but idk what this error means.. src/Makefile.am: object `empathy-accounts-dialog.$(OBJEXT)' created both with libtool and without
<kenvandine> chrisccoulson, indicator-appmenu uploaded
<dobey> bcurtiswx_: pastebin the diff?
<bcurtiswx_> dobey, of what?
<dobey> bcurtiswx_: Makefile.am? was adding the .c and .h the only thing you did?
<bcurtiswx_> dobey, yes.  i get errors with functions not being recognized, so upon adding their .h and .c files to empathy_chat_SOURCES it will continuing past. lemme get you that section of the patch
<dobey> bcurtiswx_: do a make clean, then make again, and see if you still get the error
<bcurtiswx_> dobey, does pbuilder try to reuse the build-area directory ?
<bcurtiswx_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/556263/ btw
<bcurtiswx_> everything from the + down i've added
<dobey> no, i think pbuilder does a clean build every time
<bcurtiswx_> dobey, where does libtool do its magic? how am I supposed to read that error message?
<kenvandine> seb128, dropping my gir patch for gtk3 broke dbusmenu builds... /me fixes patch
<dobey> bcurtiswx_: http://www.gnu.org/software/hello/manual/automake/Objects-created-both-with-libtool-and-without.html
<dobey> bcurtiswx_: it means you also put it in a lib source as well as a bin source; you need to just put it in the lib source and add the .la to the LDFLAGS probably
<bcurtiswx_> dobey, so the empathy_chat_SOURCES is a lib source or bin source .. i don't understand
<dobey> bin
<dobey> it's the non-libtool source
<dobey> the file is also probably listed in libempathy_SOURCES or something
<bcurtiswx_> if i wanted to check to see if a builder reaches a certain part of code, is there a code I can cause it to pause with an echo statement ?
<seb128> kenvandine, sorry it was breaking the build and it was not clear why it's required and upstream didn't agree with it but did different changes to git
<seb128> kenvandine, was going to see if that still work and wait for the next version if there was still an issue
<kenvandine> seb128, i just uploaded a fixed version
<seb128> thanks
<seb128> sorry for the trouble there
<kenvandine> and i updated with upstreams changes from the review
<kenvandine> no worries
<kenvandine> :)
<seb128> bcurtiswx_, the build log should have the list of commands called
<kenvandine> i just happened to get a dbusmenu to upload right after gtk3 built
<seb128> k
<bcurtiswx_> seb128, yup im looking through it and there's nothing on there that says something failed
<seb128> where is the build log?
<bcurtiswx_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/556287/ shows the autoreconf was run
<bcurtiswx_> its pbuilder/natty_result/last_operation.log
<seb128> no clue about that log
<seb128> the log seems buggy
<seb128> what about running pbuilder manually and see the scrollback?
<bcurtiswx_> pbuilder manually as in login ?
<seb128> no, as pbuilder build, it should display on stdout what it's doing no?
<seb128> didn't use pbuilder for a while...
<bcurtiswx_> seb128, that last_operation.log is exactly what show on the scrollback when pbuilder build
<bcurtiswx_> iirc
<seb128> doesn't make sense
<seb128> this log is buggy
<seb128> the build doesn't stop there
<bcurtiswx_> oh no no, let me get you the entire log
<bcurtiswx_> sry
<bcurtiswx_> seb128, emailed to ubuntu addy
<bcurtiswx_> brb, restroom
<seb128> still the same issue you are having for weeks
<seb128> you should stop, it seems a gcc issue over your gcc understanding and nobody here is using the GNOME3 builds to work on it for you
<seb128> what about trying to work on an easier task? you will get frustrated otherwise
<bcurtiswx_> seb128, may I PM ?
<seb128> if you want to
<seb128> bcurtiswx_, ?
<bcurtiswx_> seb128, novel writing ;)
<seb128> bcurtiswx_, http://paste.ubuntu.com/556278/
<seb128> line 3
<seb128> try calling that by hand
<seb128> you probably need to change the .o order
<seb128> the list of .o files there
<seb128> or something similar
<bcurtiswx_> seb128, OK
<seb128> grep for empathy_indicator_hide in the binaries already built
<seb128> to know which one defines it
<bcurtiswx_> seb128, i need to be in a natty machine to do this, right.  I was using pbuilder-dist before
<dobey> i suspect it's not compiled into the ../libempathy/libempathy.la, and it should be
<bcurtiswx_> i wouldn't know what to do to fix that.  sorry
<bcurtiswx_> dobey, would it be in the Makefile.am
<dobey> is all the indicator stuff a patch or something?
<bcurtiswx_> dobey, yes
<bcurtiswx_> dobey, http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~bcurtiswx/ubuntu/natty/empathy/empathy-2.91.5/view/head:/debian/patches/20_libindicate.patch
<dobey> seems like that patch isn't applying fully
 * bcurtiswx_ just hides in the corner
<dobey> given seb's pastebin and that patch
<bcurtiswx_> dobey, i wouldn't know where to go and i've already taken enough time away from you.
<bcurtiswx_> in all honesty I can't even tell how you guys know the patch didn't apply fully
<dobey> meh, i am going to have to port my gtk+ engine to gtk3 i guess
<dobey> bcurtiswx_: well there's no empathy-indicate.o on the command line in seb's pastebin, and the patch adds it and another file to the _SOURCES, so i can only presume either the patch didn't apply, or autoreconf or automake failed
<bcurtiswx_> dobey, check email
<seb128> bcurtiswx_, let me check
<bcurtiswx_> ugh, why do I feel bad doing this?
<seb128> doing what?
<bcurtiswx_> taking time away from you and dobey
<seb128> that's ok, I don't spend time on things when I don't want to, I didn't try the other days
<dobey> btw, there seems to be a 2.91.5.1
<bcurtiswx_> dobey there is, i know.. but its irrelevant to the problem
<dobey> yeah, and merge-upstream for that tarball into lp:ubuntu/empathy gave me 12 conflicting files :-/
<dobey> so i am not going to look into fixing that
<seb128> dobey, you would need  a stack of GNOME3 versions as well to build it
<seb128> which is what stopped me to debug it
<dobey> bcurtiswx_: none of the patches applied in your build
<dobey> seb128: well i can read code and make a source deb without
<dobey> diff: standard output: Broken pipe
<dobey> diff: standard output: Broken pipe
<dobey> diff: standard output: Broken pipe
<dobey> ^- that's the problem.
<seb128> dobey, well you can
<seb128> dget http://ftp.debian.org/debian/pool/main/e/empathy/empathy_2.91.5-1.dsc
<seb128> then use lp:~bcurtiswx/ubuntu/natty/empathy/empathy-2.91.5
<seb128> bzr bd-do
<dobey> hrmm, i guess that's dpkg-source though
<dobey> hard to say for sure, but looks to me like the patch isn't being applied
<bcurtiswx_> seb128, dobey: In case you wan to easily make one: --> pbuilder-dist natty create with a .pbuilderrc of http://paste.ubuntu.com/556316/ aftera pbuilder-dist natty update it should be set for GNOME3
<bcurtiswx_> obviously, thats on your own time
<dobey> although the configure output says it is building it, which implies the patch did apply
<bcurtiswx_> dobey, when I bzr bd-do and quilt push -a, i manually verify the patches apply and it appears they do
<seb128> dobey, the patch does apply correctly
<seb128> bcurtiswx_, can you copy your makefiles.in and makefile from the build dir somewhere?
<dobey> ah, the patch is incomplete
<seb128> am_empathy_chat_OBJECTS = ... empathy-indicator.$(OBJEXT) in the makefile.in when running autoreconf so that's ok
<bcurtiswx_> seb128, Makefile.am and Makefile.in ?
<seb128> yes
<bcurtiswx_> with or w/o patches applied?
<seb128> in the build
<seb128> the one from the build
<dobey> code browser changed on launchpad, so it's harder to tell what exactly is what in some places
<bcurtiswx_> seb128, OK
<seb128> empathy_SOURCES =							\
<seb128> 	$(empathy_handwritten_source)					\
<seb128> 	$(NULL)
<seb128> dobey, does that $(empathy_handwritten_source)  resolve to what is the value at this location?
<seb128> because the indicator files are added after this lines
<dobey> yeah, but i don't think that one is the problem
<seb128> not sure if it does match over the file or at the location
<dobey> err, no, it doesn't matter where in the file, they are
<seb128> ok
<dobey> it's just a pointer and it is resolved in memory
<bcurtiswx_> seb128, emailed
<seb128> bcurtiswx_, those don't seem to be the ones from the src directory...
<seb128> dobey, so what do you think is the issue?
<bcurtiswx_> oh duh, <<----- retard
<dobey> it appears to me that the resulting Makefile.in doesn't have the changes to empathy_chat_SOURCES, and so the empathy_chat_OBJECTS is wrong
<dobey> because it's only linking up to empathy-chat.o there
<seb128> empathy_chat_SOURCES = \
<seb128> ...
<seb128> 	empathy-indicator-manager.c empathy-indicator-manager.h		\
<seb128> 	empathy-indicator.c empathy-indicator.h	
<seb128> ...
<seb128> it does there
<dobey> yeah i see they are there in the patch
<dobey> but they aren't there in the libtool --mode=link command line
<seb128> well that's the makefile.in generated by autoreconf in the unpacked source
<dobey> well, aside from the fact that something is obviously wrong, sure :)
<bcurtiswx_> seb128, since i use pbuilder i don't have the one from the build.  i could be losing it mentally though
<seb128> bcurtiswx_, can't you just use pbuilder login and build manually in the pbuilder?
<seb128> or use the option to not clean the pbuilder after build?
<bcurtiswx_> i can do that, will man the option
<bcurtiswx_> --save-after-exec i think
<seb128> bcurtiswx_, seems to be it indeed
<bcurtiswx_> seb128,  sent
<seb128> bcurtiswx_: what about the makefile?
<seb128> not the .in or .am but the real one
 * dobey would like to see the src/Makefile* as well
<bcurtiswx_> ok one sec
<seb128> dobey,
<seb128> am_empathy_chat_OBJECTS = empathy-about-dialog.$(OBJEXT) \
<seb128>         empathy-chat-manager.$(OBJEXT) empathy-chat-window.$(OBJEXT) \
<seb128>         empathy-invite-participant-dialog.$(OBJEXT) \
<seb128>         empathy-chat.$(OBJEXT) empathy-indicator-manager.$(OBJEXT) \
<seb128>         empathy-indicator.$(OBJEXT)
<seb128> that's in the makefile.in
<dobey> seb128: that's the problem
<seb128> dobey, does it matter than the indicators ones are after -chat?
<dobey> seb128: what matters is that there is no \ after -chat
<seb128> ?
<seb128> it's not at the end of a line
<seb128> or do you mean it should finish by it?
<dobey> empathy-chat and empathy-indicator-manager are on the same line?
<seb128> yes
<dobey> i think there is a NUL in there
<seb128> ?
<dobey> between those two
<seb128> http://paste.ubuntu.com/556330/
<seb128> dobey, ^
<dobey> there must be a NULL character between them that you can't see
<dobey> the indicator ones should be on new lines i would think
<dobey> given how the patch looks
<dobey> but maybe not
<seb128> the makefile.am has
<seb128> 	empathy-invite-participant-dialog.c empathy-invite-participant-dialog.h \
<seb128> 	empathy-chat.c \
<seb128> 	empathy-indicator-manager.c empathy-indicator-manager.h		\
<seb128> 	empathy-indicator.c empathy-indicator.h			\
<seb128> 	$(NULL)
<dobey> right
<seb128> am_empathy_chat_OBJECTS = empathy-about-dialog.$(OBJEXT) \$
<seb128> ^Iempathy-chat-manager.$(OBJEXT) empathy-chat-window.$(OBJEXT) \$
<seb128> ^Iempathy-invite-participant-dialog.$(OBJEXT) \$
<seb128> ^Iempathy-chat.$(OBJEXT) empathy-indicator-manager.$(OBJEXT) \$
<seb128> ^Iempathy-indicator.$(OBJEXT)$
<seb128> empathy_chat_OBJECTS = $(am_empathy_chat_OBJECTS)$
<dobey> or maybe there is some very very weird bug in autotools that this patch is triggering
<seb128> bcurtiswx_, can you try to move the "empathy-indicator-manager.c empathy-indicator-manager.h	empathy-indicator.c empathy-indicator.h	" before indicator-chat.c?
<seb128> just to make sure
<bcurtiswx_> seb128, in empathy_chat_SOURCES ?
<dobey> aye
<seb128> bcurtiswx_, yes
<bcurtiswx_> seb128, dobey.  sorry for the delay had to pbuilder login it.. makefiles sent
<bcurtiswx_> i will try moving the order
<bcurtiswx_> now
<seb128> the makefiles seems to be ok
<seb128> try the order thing, otherwise no clue
<seb128> even if the order work no clue why
<bcurtiswx_> seb128, my makefile.am doesn't have indicator-chat.c in empathy_chat_SOURCES
<seb128> bcurtiswx_, no, just add the indicator lines before empathy-chat.c
<seb128> rather than after as it's now
<bcurtiswx_> oh empathy-chat.c  sorry
<bcurtiswx_> seb128, http://paste.ubuntu.com/556345/
<seb128> ok, that solved it
<seb128> not sure if that's a gcc bug or not...
<bcurtiswx_> seems order does matter, but i've been here before
<bcurtiswx_> kept adding packages to the list, then i get the libtool issue eventually
<seb128> seems you need empathy-event-manager in there
<bcurtiswx_> yup, then that will fail and have me ad another package, then i'll keep adding packages and get a libtool problem
<bcurtiswx_> if you ctrl+f libtool you'll see my error
<bcurtiswx_> on xchat-gnome
<seb128> closed xchat since
<bcurtiswx_> src/Makefile.am: object `empathy-accounts-dialog.$(OBJEXT)' created both with libtool and without
<seb128> what did you do?
<bcurtiswx_> when i have empathy-account-dialogs in the empathy_chat_SOURCES
<seb128> why would you do that?
<seb128> it fails on symbols from empathy-event-manager
<bcurtiswx_> yes, so I add that to empathy_chat_SOURCES (which i've done in the past) then it fails later with more symbols that it can't find
<seb128> you need to add "empathy-event-manager.c empathy-event-manager.h" before the indicator lines
<bcurtiswx_> seb128, OK, will do that now
<bcurtiswx_> maybe i wasn't ordering them right
<seb128> ok, enough for today there, calling it a day
<seb128> if someone see cyphermox tell him to subscribe the desktopers or sponsors to his sponsoring request rather than just didrocks
<seb128> he seems to have evo and eds sponsoring requests waiting but not listed
<seb128> bcurtiswx_, is your empathy building?
<seb128> would just like to know how this change worked before closing IRC
<bcurtiswx_> seb128, yup.  thanks for your time.  it just finished and
<bcurtiswx_> empathy-event-manager.o: In function `event_manager_presence_changed_cb':
<bcurtiswx_> /tmp/buildd/empathy-2.91.5.1/src/empathy-event-manager.c:1097: undefined reference to `empathy_main_window_dup'
<bcurtiswx_> empathy-main-window.c and .h
<bcurtiswx_> like before i'll add it before and rebuild
<bcurtiswx_> it will eventually come to that libtool error
<seb128> right, just try to add those before the source which is failing every time
<bcurtiswx_> but i can talk to you tomorrow
<seb128> if you get an error note it an tell me tomorrow
<seb128> ok
<seb128> bye
<bcurtiswx_> cya seb128 thanks again
<estacion03> I have one ubuntu comp hooked up to my pc with a printer and it works fine my other unbuntu (a carbon copy) will not print the uri are different any thoughts
<RAOF> robert_ancell: I looked at those screenshots of the panel corruption bug; none of them look *particularly* X/DRI related.  At worst, it looks like a buffer is getting a copy of some other piece of vram on initialisation, and it's not being drawn to.
<robert_ancell> RAOF, yeah, that sounds like what I suspected
<robert_ancell> thanks
<estacion03> can anyone help with a printing configuration issue
<RAOF> !support | estacion03
<ubot2> estacion03: The official ubuntu support channel is #ubuntu. Also see http://ubuntu.com/support and http://ubuntuforums.org and http://askubuntu.com
#ubuntu-desktop 2011-01-21
<kenvandine> robert_ancell, just FYI, i got an answer to my gir from vala sources question... you can generate the GIR from valac
<kenvandine> instead of using g-ir-scanner
<kenvandine> which works much better for vala sources
<kenvandine> :)
<TheMuso> ./c
<robert_ancell> kenvandine, awesome
<robert_ancell> kenvandine, what version of vala?
<kenvandine> the 0.12 series
<kenvandine> pass --gir
<kenvandine> or can do it with autotools nicely
<kenvandine> of course now i am beating myself up trying to generate decent docs
<kenvandine> i think i need to package valadoc
<kenvandine> which generates gtk-doc style docs for vala
<robert_ancell> kenvandine, oh, that's something I was looking for this morning - has anyone got a gir -> documentation program working?
<kenvandine> no
<kenvandine> there is someone that seems to have gotten something going
<kenvandine> using seed and JS
<kenvandine> but nothing that seems usable yet
<kenvandine> until we get that, the docs we generate won't be all that good
<kenvandine> at least from what i have found, nobody has gotten there yet
<evilvish> pitti: hi, so we are switching to LibreOffice for Natty, right?
<pitti> Good morning
<pitti> bryceh: apport crashes> not from my side
<pitti> evilvish: yes, the upload already happened
<evilvish> pitti: neat! thanks.. :)
<seb128> hey
<didrocks> good morning seb128
<rodrigo_> morning
<seb128> lut didrocks
<seb128> hey rodrigo_
<seb128> sorry I'm a bit late today
<rodrigo_> hi seb128
<seb128> didrocks, rodrigo_: how are you?
<rodrigo_> seb128, fine, and you?
<didrocks> seb128: I'm fine, thanks, you?
<seb128> same ;-)
<didrocks> hey rodrigo_ ;)
<seb128> everything is alright
<seb128> running the new unity ;-)
<rodrigo_> :)
<rodrigo_> salut didrocks
<rodrigo_> seb128, does it work ok for you now?
<seb128> yes
<seb128> didrocks, is the right corner not working for you as well?
<seb128> the session indicator doesn't open if I'm really in the corner
<seb128> ok, known bug
<seb128> just reading my bug emails
<didrocks> seb128: no, I see some bug reports about it, but can't reproduce it, I'm still not on the new indicator stack though, just need a reboot
<seb128> ok
<rodrigo_> hmm, new indicator stack, I guess that should fix the invisible menus problem I was seeing?
<didrocks> rodrigo_: yes, if what you what is no menu at all :)
<rodrigo_> I had no menu at all, so I want my menus back :-D
<didrocks> dist-upgrade should be fine now
<didrocks> ok, let's reboot the session with the new stack, brb
<didrocks> excellent, all is working well
<didrocks> … apart from the stacking issue
<didrocks> so, restarting compiz
<didrocks> seb128: so yeah, confirming now the top-left corner dead zone
<seb128> k
<seb128> didrocks, yeah but sladen set the bug as incomplete asking for a screenshot for some reason
<didrocks> seb128: let me confirm it
<seb128> thanks
<seb128> I will comment as well
<didrocks> thanks :)
<didrocks> french cabale \o/
<sladen> seb128: groovy if you can, I couldn't reproduce it---I was wondering if it was theme-dependent
<seb128> sladen, do you run the current unity version?
<seb128> it makes 3 people getting it since the upgrade it seems
<didrocks> seb128: I can't change the importance in launchpad, can you try to do it?
<sladen> seb128: FSVO latest;  last update was yesterday afternoon(?), but there could have been an upload since then
<didrocks> I have the javascript popup, but clicking on it has no effect
<seb128> didrocks, works on the ubuntu task
<seb128> I don't have permissions on the upstream bug
<didrocks> seb128: thanks, not that important in any case…
<seb128> sladen, right, there was an upload on thursday night as every week
<seb128> sladen, the version is included in the apport infos
<seb128> rodrigo_, did you see my ping on https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-settings-daemon/+bug/649809?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 649809 in gnome-settings-daemon "Meerkat (10.10) does not apply theme properly" [Low,Confirmed]
<seb128> it's a weird bug but quite some users get it
<seb128> they get
<seb128> "** (gnome-settings-daemon:1641): WARNING **: You can only run one xsettings manager at a time; exiting
<seb128> ** (gnome-settings-daemon:1641): WARNING **: Unable to start xsettings manager: Could not initialize xsettings manager."
<seb128> but don't have another settings manager running
<seb128> seems most people having it get it on session start on i7 with ssd config
<seb128> seems a race on modern hardwares
<seb128> do you have a clue what could be going on there
<seb128> ?
<ebroder> seb128: comment #100 makes it sound like g-s-d is racing against gdm's g-s-d exiting
<rodrigo_> seb128, no, looking
<seb128> ebroder, hum, but gdm is not running g-s-d for the same user
<seb128> it's weird
<ebroder> seb128: but they both share an x server, no?
<seb128> ebroder, not sure what gdm is doing, if it's opening a new xorg session or reusing the gdm one for the session
<seb128> pitti, ^ do you know?
<rodrigo_> seb128, hmm, about bug #649809, I think I know what it is
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 649809 in gnome-settings-daemon "Meerkat (10.10) does not apply theme properly" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/649809
<seb128> rodrigo_, is that what ebroder suggested?
<rodrigo_> seb128, desrt had that problem, on very fast machines, the g-s-d from gdm is still running when the user's g-s-d is running
<rodrigo_> yes, ebroder's right
<seb128> ok
<seb128> how do we solve that?
<rodrigo_> hmm, let me find the bug in b.g.o
<seb128> it's going to be hitting higher number of users over time
<rodrigo_> yeah
<seb128> since new machines will not likely go slower
<seb128> rodrigo_, thanks
<rodrigo_> seb128, https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=634988
<ubot2> Gnome bug 634988 in xsettings "my computer is too fast" [Normal,New]
<rodrigo_> seb128, https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=634988
<rodrigo_> a gdm bug
<rodrigo_> seb128, https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=634988
<ubot2> Gnome bug 634988 in xsettings "my computer is too fast" [Normal,New]
<rodrigo_> seb128, looking at gdm, to see if I can cook a quick fix
<pitti> seb128: do you have some time today for the release meeting? I'll be travelling at that time
<cyphermox> good morning
<didrocks> hey cyphermox
<cyphermox> hey didrocks
<Riddell> bonjour cyphermox, what's the expected timetable of network manager 0.9?
<cyphermox> Riddell, I was once told shortly after christmas, but from the looks of things, it might still be a few weeks. I'll ask
<Riddell> cyphermox: hmm, so are you expecting it for natty?
<seb128> pitti, hey
<seb128> pitti, ok, no problem, did you have time to update the wiki?
<cyphermox> Riddell, I thought so, but I'm not holding my breath now
<seb128> pitti, is there anything I should know about?
<pitti> seb128: I didn't update the wiki yet, sorry
<pitti> seb128: the main problem is the LibO CD overflow, I didn't get to know another one
<cyphermox> let me look it up properly and maybe I can make the call today
<Riddell> cyphermox: hmm, but it's an API change right, so it'll almost certainly break the kde frontend
<cyphermox> right
<pitti> seb128: I discussed that with doko; he'll upload a new version in time for a2 for dropping the recommends
<cyphermox> so far though, there is only wimax added
<pitti> seb128: and the balooning of -common is a known problem which we'll hopefully fix in time for release (we need the humanity icons back)
<seb128> pitti, ok
<seb128> pitti, do you want me to update the wiki or will you do it before travelling?
<pitti> seb128: if you could, that'd be great
<pitti> I'd still like to wrap up some things here
<seb128> ok, will do
<seb128> pitti, was the week a productive one?
<pitti> seb128: merci
<pitti> seb128: absolutely, yes; I'll blog about it next Monday
<seb128> great ;-)
<seb128> Riddell, what happened to your patch piloting day this week?
<seb128> the queue got quite some easy sponsoring which nobody picked this week it seems
<Riddell> seb128: it was unfortunate enough to land on my swap day and now I'm busy with KDE SC 4.6.0
<Riddell> I hope to do some patch piloting next week
<seb128> Riddell, ok, I figured you might have been not working that day, I'm wondering if we should trying to swap piloting in those cases or whoever is not there should find someone to swap with or something
<seb128> will talk to dholbach about that
<cyphermox> Riddell, I think I rather stay with 0.8, unless there is something really good and 0.9 gets tagged before FF; the indicator patch is big enough a change for me I think
<Riddell> seb128: yes I think I should have done that
<seb128> Riddell, ok, next time then ;-)
<Riddell> cyphermox: I expect that using 0.9 would result in breaking Kubuntu so I'd strongly support keeping 0.8 (this happened during the switch to 0.8 and it wasn't pleasant)
<cyphermox> ok, then that's good enough of a reason to wait until next cycle... and if 0.9 gets released early, I'll put it in a PPA
<cyphermox> hmm.. seems like stuff like menus (and notifications) are still painting behind windows or the desktop... distracting ;)
<didrocks> yes, known bug
<cyphermox> didrocks, what's the bug number?
<didrocks> cyphermox: don't have it handy for now :)
<didrocks> cyphermox: it's a compiz bug, stacking issue
<cyphermox> ah ok :)
<kenvandine> anyone else having weird mouse input issues?
<chrisccoulson> kenvandine, like not being able to click a rectangular area in the top-left corner of the screen?
<soren> Hmm... How do I access the "preferred handlers" configuration thingamajig in Natty?
<soren> Or "preferred applications" or whatever it was called before.
<kenvandine> like in evolution, i can click on the scrollbar in the message and scroll it but in the mailboxes scrollbar i can't do anything with it?
<kenvandine> and i can't select text in gnome-terminal
<pitti> soren: gnome-default-applications-properties ?
<soren> pitti: Yeah, that's the one. Thanks.
<soren> pitti: Is it in the UI anywhere?
<kenvandine> very frustrating :)
<soren> This is the first time I've used unity :)
<pitti> soren: we don't have the main menu back et
<pitti> "yet"
<chrisccoulson> kenvandine, if that only occurs in the top left area of the screen, try opening and closing places briefly ;)
<chrisccoulson> it happens to me too, and that's what gord recommended
<soren> pitti: Alrighty. np.
<soren> pitti: I'll stop searching for it, then :)
<kenvandine> chrisccoulson, ah ha!
<kenvandine> that did it
<kenvandine> that is weird
<kenvandine> so weird to be able to use one scrollbar in an app but not another one in the same app
<kenvandine> chrisccoulson, i also couldn't click on any tabs in firefox, but i could bring up the big tab view thing and select them
<kenvandine> but now it can
<kenvandine> gord, is there a bug filed on that?
<mterry> I can't push to bzr right now?  Is that expected
<chrisccoulson> huh is LP down?
<chrisccoulson> i can't push to bzr
<chrisccoulson> oh "Launchpad: code host offline" in #launchpad
<mterry> chrisccoulson, i got confused too.  Odd that they don't update their identi.ca status page on such thing
<mterry> s
<chrisccoulson> mterry, oh, they don't? i have to admit, i didn't check that ;)
<mterry> chrisccoulson, well, they didn't this time.  I'll have to remember to check #launchpad first then
<chrisccoulson> mterry, i think they might have fixed it already. i just tried again, and it seemed to work
<mterry> chrisccoulson, yah, yup
<chrisccoulson> yay \o/ http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~chrisccoulson/globalmenu-extension/trunk/revision/73
<chrisccoulson> it worked :)
<mterry> bratsche, https://code.launchpad.net/~mterry/gtk/ubuntu-f10/+merge/47044
<mterry> bratsche, for that branch to work like normal F10, we'd also want to patch indicator-appmenu to dismiss menus when it gets the right accel press
<seb128> mterry, hey
<seb128> mterry, let me know if that should land today
<mterry> seb128, it's not urgent, would rather have it well reviewed than not
<seb128> I was about to push and upload to other pending patch but got blocker due to launchpadcode being down
<seb128> mterry, ok, so I will upload the other patch and we can get that in the next upload
<mterry> seb128, sure
<chrisccoulson> hmmmm, i wonder if i need to handle F10 in firefox too
<chrisccoulson> i can't remember what it did before ;)
<chrisccoulson> oh, it does nothing
<bratsche> mterry_: Awesome!
<Amaranth> hmm, anyone else not able to install gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad? synaptic wants to remove the rest of gstreamer to install it, can't figure out why though
<mterry_> bratsche, I looked into the java thing too.  Seems like SWT isn't emitting the 'realize' signal?  I asked upstream about it
<bratsche> mterry_: Awesome * 2!
<bratsche> :)
<bcurtiswx> good day everyone
<seb128> hey bcurtiswx
<seb128> so build didn't work still...
<bcurtiswx> seb128, correct
<seb128> bcurtiswx, try asking to cjwatson maybe he knows about that new error
<bcurtiswx> seb128, OK will do
<seb128> or build it with --no-as-needed as a workaround
<pitti> ok, time to catch the train, good bye and have a nice weekend!
<seb128> pitti, ok, have fun
<seb128> pitti, just wanted to discuss disabling the apport code which prevents filing bugs for assertions without a message
<seb128> but we can do that next week ;-)
<seb128> seems people keep running into crashes and can't report them because of that
<seb128> seems we should not confuse users but rather see on launchpad if they are useful or not
<didrocks> enjoy your week-end pitti
<cyphermox> hey didrocks , thanks for the quick reviews
<didrocks> cyphermox: you're welcome, just wanting for code hosting to be up again to push the branches
<cyphermox> I'm looking at another small thing though, looks like one plugin may have been dropped from 2.32, trying to figure out whether it's the case or if it's just no longer built
 * kenvandine twiddles thumbs waiting for bzr to work again :/
<cyphermox> didrocks, so yeah, the face plugin appears to be missing, I'd like to push that too in the evo stuff I did
<didrocks> cyphermox: I've already sponsored the package, that will be for next upload :)
<cyphermox> ah, ok ;)
<tseliot> seb128: as regards bug #660417 I guess we don't need the patch anymore since we no longer set the virtual resolution in the gnome-settings-daemon, right?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 660417 in gnome-desktop3 "the load_desired_settings patch needs to be upstreamed and updated" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/660417
<seb128> tseliot, what do you call virtual resolution?
<tseliot> seb128: the "Virtual" option in xorg.conf
<seb128> was is what this patch was about?
<tseliot> seb128: IIRC pitti dropped that patch
<tseliot> this patch was useful only because we needed to restart X in order to apply the virtual resolution
<seb128> oh ok
<seb128> right, so it's deprecated, thanks!
<tseliot> np
<seb128> tseliot, I will drop it gnome-desktop as well in the next upload
<tseliot> seb128: sounds good to me
<seb128> yeah, launchpad code is back!
<micahg> \o/
<didrocks> excellent :)
<kenvandine> yay
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - can you approve stuff in new?
<seb128> chrisccoulson, yes
<seb128> or ping jdstrand, it's his archive day ;-)
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - ah, i could do that ;)
<seb128> Riddell, do you know about this one?
<seb128> bug #684704
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 684704 in qmf "qmf MIR or qtmobility change needed" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/684704
<Riddell> seb128: hmm no, I've added a kubuntu tag and will take a look when I can
<seb128> thanks
<fta> will we have libreoffice equivalents of the -hyphenation*, -thesaurus* and -style-human that oo currently has?
<didrocks> seb128: thanks for the compizconfig-python sponsoring
<seb128> didrocks, you're welcome
<seb128> kenvandine, could you review and sponsor lp:~om26er/ubuntu/maverick/empathy/empathy-fix-666288 if it's ok?
<kenvandine> yup
<seb128> kenvandine, thanks
<seb128> micahg, hey
<micahg> hi seb128
<seb128> micahg, could you do a debdiff for the sur on bug #695728?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 695728 in gnome-python-extras "python-gtkmozembed should depend on xulrunner" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/695728
<seb128> micahg, the only thing to sponsor is for natty it seems?
<micahg> seb128: both natty and maverick were uploaded
<seb128> ok, I'm fixing the bug status then, thanks
<seb128> unsubscribing sponsors as well
<micahg> seb128: err, maverick wasn't accepted yet
<seb128> micahg, right, but you need ubuntu-sru, not ubuntu-sponsors
<seb128> micahg, the sponsors do the upload, the sru team review the queue
<micahg> right, I think my sponsor forgot to do that, fixing now
<seb128> micahg, ok, I did fix it
<seb128> so don't bother
<seb128> thanks ;-)
<micahg> seb128: thanks
<bcurtiswx> im adding almost every .c/.h file in empathy to chat_SOURCES.. seems like i shouldn't have to
<seb128> bcurtiswx, well are those used by the empathy-indicator source?
<seb128> bcurtiswx, you should basically have to add the same list that was in the hand written section
<bcurtiswx> seb128, i am plus some.. i'll keep going until i can't add any more i guess
<bratsche> rickspencer3, kenvandine: I pushed lp:~bratsche/libgrip/python-fixage-wip but it's still behaving kind of strangely.  Normally it doesn't work, but when I set a breakpoint at the program startup and hit continue then it seems to work.
<bcurtiswx> seb128, can i link empathy_handwritten_sources to empathy_chat_sources before empathy_handwritten_sources is defined?
<seb128> bcurtiswx, no and you should not do that
<bratsche> rickspencer3, kenvandine: Do you guys know anyone who might have time to peek into this?  I need to be focusing on some webkit and maybe a little gtk stuff now.
<bcurtiswx> seb128, OK
<bcurtiswx> i didn't but i was curious
<seb128> bcurtiswx, what I mean is that you should probably add the same sources that were in the 2.32 patch
<kenvandine> bratsche, i can try, is there any signal handling done?
<kenvandine> we just figured out that currently GI expects you to do the signal handling with pygobject instead... which i can't see how that could possible work
<kenvandine> bratsche, how can i test it without the hardware?
<bratsche> kenvandine: I'm not sure what you mean.
<bratsche> Oh, right.
<bratsche> Uhh.
<bratsche> I'm not sure.
<kenvandine> right now you need to provide some gesture to trigger it right?
<bcurtiswx> seb128, in 2.32 version there is no empathy_chat_SOURCES
<seb128> well that's why I said in the "handwritten"
<chrisccoulson> what happened to libgrope? that was a much better name ;)
<bratsche> kenvandine: Yeah.
<bcurtiswx> seb128, finally...
<bcurtiswx> seb128, its back to how it _should_ be.. webkit issues because we don't ahve the most recent webkit in gnome3 ppa
<bratsche> kenvandine: Let me find out if there's a way to force geis to generate an event.  Hang on.
 * bcurtiswx has a new respect for tediousness
<kenvandine> bratsche, ok, i am stepping away to eat... but will read scrollback
<seb128> bcurtiswx, great
<bratsche> kenvandine: Okay sounds good.  I should do the same thing.
<seb128> bcurtiswx, natty has webkit 1.3.10
<seb128> bcurtiswx, seems the gtk3 binaries are still in NEW
<seb128> but once they are NEWed you can use this one
<bcurtiswx> seb128, will do.  for now i'm going to see if it build with --disable-webkit and then push to GNOME3 PPA if it works
<seb128> great
<seb128> kenvandine, do you think you could fix gtk2 for the same issue than you just fixed in gtk3?
<seb128> the gir stacked probably changed or something, the gtk2 upload I just did failed in a similar way to what gtk3 was doing
<seb128> cyphermox, impressive work on the eds and evo updates!
<seb128> cyphermox, btw subscribe ubuntu-desktop to your merge requests rather than didrocks
<bcurtiswx> seb128, i'll have to check into it more, but if empathy-2.91.5.1 deps are fulfilled in natty (non gnome 3) would it go into natty?
<seb128> cyphermox, robert_ancell updated the version tracking to show ubuntu-desktop merge requests
<seb128> so they would show there
<seb128> he's also doing quite some sponsoring for things showing on it
<seb128> cyphermox, could you also check on https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/evolution-rss/+bug/688776, there is a merge request which seems to require some tweaks
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 688776 in evolution-rss "evolution-rss broken in Natty" [Medium,Triaged]
<seb128> bcurtiswx, no
<bcurtiswx> OK just wondering
<seb128> bcurtiswx, natty will not have gtk3 on the CD
<bcurtiswx> ah, i'll remember that
<seb128> we would need empathy to build with gtk2 to update
<bcurtiswx> it won't, so case solved :)
<bcurtiswx> seb128, worked disabling webkit for not.. changlog editing and PPA bound.. thanks :)
<bratsche> kenvandine: utouch-evemu I think will let you fake events from hardware.
<bcurtiswx> seb128, how do i merge https://code.launchpad.net/~gnome3-team/empathy/ubuntu with what i have in my own bazaar ?
<seb128> bcurtiswx, bzr get lp:~gnome3-team/empathy/ubuntu
<seb128> cd ubuntu
<seb128> bzr merge ../your_own_dir
<seb128> bzr commit
<seb128> bzr push
<bcurtiswx> OK thx
<seb128> Laney, could someone from the cli team review the merge request from bratsche on gtk#? the depends on gtk probably needs to be updated to the version shipping the grip patch as well
<bcurtiswx> libgnome-keyring-dev is now libgcr-dev ?
<bcurtiswx> nvm\
<rodrigo_> bcurtiswx, afaik, there's no more libgnome-keyring
<bcurtiswx> rodrigo_, OK thx
<bcurtiswx> cassidy, the dep of KEYRING_REQUIRED is not libgnome-keyring-dev  right?
<rodrigo_> bcurtiswx, wait, sorry, there's libgnome-keyring, but it's its own module now, so we are missing a GNOME3 package for it indeed
 * rodrigo_ adds to TODO list
<bcurtiswx> rodrigo_, i was just going to go package it
<rodrigo_> bcurtiswx, ah, cool
<rodrigo_> bcurtiswx, submit it to the GNOME3 PPA then, when ready
<bcurtiswx> will do
<rodrigo_> ok :)
<bcurtiswx> rodrigo_, wait.. so http://ftp.acc.umu.se/pub/gnome/sources/libgnome-keyring/2.32/ isn't it anymore
<seb128> kenvandine, oh, seems that empathy update was already uploaded
<seb128> kenvandine, the bug and request where just not updated
<mterry> tedg, where you talking about how you weren't sure if about-to-show made sense?
<mterry> (in dbusmenu)
<tedg> mterry, Well, it makes some sense, but it's kinda difficult to do the blocking of the menu in GTK.  It's not really built to do that.
<mterry> tedg, I see.  I'm trying to solve an empathy issue where they construct the menu dynamically, and I was looking into adding support to appmenu-gtk for it
<tedg> mterry, Ah, that'd be cool.  Really it needs dbusmenu support as well.
<tedg> mterry, appmenu support will only get you the first layer :)
<tedg> mterry, The submenus need support too.
<mterry> tedg, agreed, that's next, because empathy dynamically removes/adds submenus to items
<mterry> tedg, explain about dbusmenu support?
<kenvandine> ugh!
<kenvandine> seb128, i should have looked on launchpad i guess...
<chrisccoulson> doesn't that already work in dbusmenu now? (i'm using it in firefox, as it dynamically builds most of its menus)
<tedg> mterry, It just needs to track the menu opening and block it before it gets the signal or a timeout.
<kenvandine> rmadison didn't show it
<tedg> chrisccoulson, it'll work in that they'll update and send the signal, but it won't block the building of the menu for the reply.
<chrisccoulson> oh, you're talking about blocking it too :)
<chrisccoulson> tedg - btw, i uploaded the extension to the archive today, but it's still sat in new. you can get it from my PPA already though if you want to use it: https://launchpad.net/~chrisccoulson/+archive/ppa ;)
<chrisccoulson> kenvandine too ;)
<mterry> tedg, so it works, there's just a race condition?
<mterry> tedg, if I add support to appmenu-gtk, what does the return boolean of about-to-show callbacks mean?
<mterry> so I'm future compatible with dbusmenu support
 * kenvandine jumps on that
<chrisccoulson> mterry, i think i just always return the same value for that ;)
<mterry> chrisccoulson, yeah, dbusmenu just throws the value away currently
<chrisccoulson> yeah, i always return false: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~chrisccoulson/globalmenu-extension/trunk/view/head:/extensions/globalmenu/components/src/uGlobalMenu.cpp#L60
<kenvandine> chrisccoulson, how do i enable it?
<chrisccoulson> kenvandine, once it's installed, you should just need to restart firefox
<kenvandine> chrisccoulson, and what should be the default for tabs? tabs on top?
<chrisccoulson> kenvandine, tabs-on-top should be default
<didrocks> enjoy your week-end everyone!
<kenvandine> damn
<kenvandine> you too didrocks
<didrocks> thanks :)
<kenvandine> chrisccoulson, i thought so... you had me change that last week to tabs on top...
<kenvandine> it reverted
<chrisccoulson> hmmm, that's odd. do you have any other extensions installed?
<kenvandine> i doubt it...i hate extensions :)
<chrisccoulson> lol
<kenvandine> i restarted firefox and this menu extension isn't enabled
<kenvandine> and i have no enable button
<seb128> tedg, sorry but I just uncleaned your indicator-application list by adding upstream tasks for the ubuntu bug ;-)
<chrisccoulson> kenvandine, hmm, does it show in the addons manager?
<kenvandine> yes
<kenvandine> as disabled
<chrisccoulson> does it give a reason for being disabled?
<chrisccoulson> what firefox version are you using?
<kenvandine> oh
<kenvandine> incompatible with 4.0b9
<chrisccoulson> oh?
<chrisccoulson> that's odd ;)
<kenvandine> that is what it says :)
 * kenvandine couldn't make this shit up
<chrisccoulson> it should be compatible with that. i'll check what happened with the build
<kenvandine> :)
<chrisccoulson> kenvandine, oh, actually, which version of the extension is it? is it 0.1 or 0.2?
<chrisccoulson> perhaps it still hasn't published yet ;)
<kenvandine> 0.2
<chrisccoulson> oh
<chrisccoulson> i see whats happened
<chrisccoulson> my PPA pulled in b10pre from the mozilla-daily PPA ;)
<chrisccoulson> ok, i'll fix that
<kenvandine> ugh :)
<kenvandine> ok
 * kenvandine builds locally for the new hotness
<chrisccoulson> kenvandine, ok, reuploaded. that will hopefully work now
<kenvandine> ok... local build failed
<chrisccoulson> as long as my PPA pulls in the right package
<chrisccoulson> oh? what was the failure?
<kenvandine> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/556612/
<kenvandine> further up it looks like missing build depends
<chrisccoulson> kenvandine, oh, it's because you have xulrunner-1.9.2 installed. could you run "update-alternatives --config xulrunner" and set the link to point to xulrunner-2.0?
<chrisccoulson> it should work then
<kenvandine> ok
<kenvandine> better
<kenvandine> tjx
<kenvandine> thx even
<chrisccoulson> cool
<kenvandine> oh the hotness!
 * kenvandine high fives chrisccoulson!
<kenvandine> yet another reason not to use chromium
<chrisccoulson> nice :)
<kenvandine> jcastro, take that!
<kenvandine> now go fix OOo :)
 * kenvandine ducks
<chrisccoulson> lol
<jcastro> heh
<and471> :)
<kenvandine> jcastro, now you go port chromium :)
<jcastro> I don't really use the menus often
<kenvandine> jcastro, likely excuse
<kenvandine> jcastro, oh... been meaning to ask you
<kenvandine> you use gmail and all in appmode right?
<jcastro> launch speed > menus for me
<kenvandine> do you get the "a plugin crashed" error banner at the top everytime you launch it
<kenvandine> ?
<jcastro> yes, that's a compiz bug
<jcastro> if you can believe that
<kenvandine> chromium isn't any faster to launch anymore
<kenvandine> firefox is just as fast, and it actually uses less memory than chromium
<kenvandine> which is hard to believe...
<kenvandine> not many things are more bloated than firefox
<chrisccoulson> lol
<kenvandine> chrisccoulson, funny how i can praise firefox and insult it in like the same sentence huh?
<kenvandine> :)
<kenvandine> just remember i hate all web browsers :-D
<seb128> pedro_, hey
<chrisccoulson> i expect firefox will use as much memory as chromium once electrolysis lands ;)
<seb128> pedro_, if you want to clean some crash listed seems gnome-settings-daemon has quite some duplicates
<seb128> or policykit-1-gnome
<kenvandine> chrisccoulson, there we go... firefox won't let me down huh?
<chrisccoulson> lol
<kenvandine> bratsche, i might just run over to best buy and pick up one of those apple magic touch thingies
<pedro_> seb128, ok will have a look at both
<seb128> pedro_, thanks
<seb128> pedro_, how are you otherwise?
<pedro_> np :-)
<pedro_> seb128, I'm good, thanks. just finishing with the kernel sru testing for lucid
<pedro_> seb128, what about you?
<seb128> ok right, kernel testing for you now ;-)
<seb128> pedro_, I'm fine thanks
<pedro_> yeah yeah...
<pedro_> good :-)
<kenvandine> bratsche, where can i get utouch-evemu  ?
<kenvandine> bratsche, and is there a package for libgrip yet?
<bratsche> kenvandine: Yeah, they're both in ppa:utouch-team/unstable I think.
<kenvandine> ok
<kenvandine> bratsche, would it be a was of money to get a magic trackpad for testing purposes?
<kenvandine> s/was/waste
<bratsche> kenvandine: I dunno.. if you're thinking you might end up doing any more stuff with gestures then it's a good device to have.  And if nothing else, we'll have gesture-enabled Unity this cycle. :)
<kenvandine> if it takes to long for me to figure out how to fake it maybe i'll go pick one up and hope my wife doesn't yell too loud for me getting more toys :-D
<bratsche> hehe
<seb128> kenvandine, cf other channel
<kenvandine> seb128, and i'll fix up gtk2 too
<seb128> thanks!
<seb128> ok, dinner time
<seb128> bbl
<kenvandine> enjoy!
<seb128> thanks
<cyphermox> seb128, thanks, looking at the merge request now... as for the merge requests I do, I only subscribed didrocks directly because he had prior knowledge -- we discussed these merges before
<cyphermox> with evo and e-d-s done I still need to look at all the other evo- packages, especially evo-exchange which appears to be totally borked
<kenvandine> ok... while gtk builds and tries to overheat my laptop, i am going to run out to get that touchpad :)
<kenvandine> bbs
<kenvandine> bratsche, ^^
<bratsche> heh
<dobey> bratsche: hey
<dobey> bratsche: any idea why the huge resize grabbers would show up on panel applets?
<bratsche> dobey: Yeah.. those are derived from GtkPlug and I guess it's not disabling the resize grip yet.
<bratsche> dobey: If you have time, it's a 1-line patch.  Otherwise just file a bug and assign it to me and I can do it later.
<dobey> weird. it's only on some of them, not all, and it's not at the bottom right on the ones it is on. it's closer to the middle
<bratsche> Oh, weird.
<bratsche> I dunno.
<dobey> well i just saw it on my laptop, but i am not seeing it on my workstation
<dobey> but i'm upgrading the laptop right now
<dobey> bratsche: hrmm, seems gone now, so i guess the update fixed it
<bratsche> dobey: Awesome
<dobey> yeah. though i had to switch back to metacity on my workstation :(
<bratsche> dobey: Suckfest
<bratsche> dobey: Why?  video problem or something?
<dobey> because i'm damned tired of having all my compiz settings get completely wiped out when i update
<dobey> and alt+drag stopped working
<kenvandine> bratsche, https://code.launchpad.net/~ken-vandine/libgrip/packaging-with-gir/+merge/47096
<kenvandine> bratsche, added the packaging for the gir stuff
<bratsche> Awesome, thanks!
<kenvandine> bratsche, also, do we need the overrides?
<kenvandine> if so can you give me that?
<bratsche> Let me find it.. I can't remember where it is or what's in it now.
<bcurtiswx> ok empathy builds, but fails to run (testing now) .. so using gdb i run empathy then backtrace http://paste.ubuntu.com/556655/
<bcurtiswx> am I supposed to see the crash here?
<bratsche> kenvandine: Found it.. emailing now.
<kenvandine> thx
<bratsche> Sent
<dobey> what does "fails to run" mean exactly?
<dobey> bcurtiswx: ^^ that is
<bcurtiswx> dobey, sorry, segfaults
<bratsche> Maybe "fails to run for very long" :)
<dobey> bcurtiswx: what's above the "(gdb) backtrace" bit? if it crsahed it should have spit some info out first before dropping to console
<bcurtiswx> dobey, Program received signal SIGSEGV, Segmentation fault.     0x00007ffff57153b8 in XSendEvent () from /usr/lib/libX11.so.6
<dobey> bcurtiswx: ok, then yes that's the backtrace
<bcurtiswx> dobey, where would I go from here?
<dobey> bcurtiswx: install the debug symbols for everything in the stack, starting with libX11.so.6
<bcurtiswx> x11-dbg ?
<dobey> i don't know what the package name is
<dobey> -dbgsym seems to be the commonly used appendage to the package names though
<bcurtiswx> dobey, http://paste.ubuntu.com/556660/
<dobey> ok
<dobey> it could well be a bug in gtk+ or empathy or X or something else. you need to install the debug packages, reproduce the crash, and debug it
<bcurtiswx> cassidy, http://paste.ubuntu.com/556660/ have you seen this before?
<bcurtiswx> i mean the file doesn't exist on my system.. a find / -name ... didn't come up with anything
<bcurtiswx> where would I search to see if XSendEvent is deprecated ?
<Laney> bratsche: can that patch go upstream?
<mterry> bratsche, https://code.launchpad.net/~mterry/appmenu-gtk/misc-fixes/+merge/47114 too
<dobey> bcurtiswx: pretty sure it's not and that is being called inside gtk+
<bcurtiswx> kenvandine, are you the guy to talk about libindicate/messaing menu ?
<bcurtiswx> dobey, http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~gnome3-team/empathy/ubuntu/view/head:/debian/patches/31_really_raise_window.patch
<bcurtiswx> its the XSendEvent in ther
<kenvandine> bcurtiswx, more likely tedg
<bratsche> Laney: Which one?
<Laney> gtk# (and gnome-do I suppose)
<kenvandine> but... feel free to complain to me, and i'll complain to tedg... i rather enjoy that
<bratsche> Laney: No.
<bcurtiswx> tedg, http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~gnome3-team/empathy/ubuntu/view/head:/debian/patches/31_really_raise_window.patch  the XSendEvent is causing empathy to Segfault
<bcurtiswx> could you take a look when u get a minute or two?
<dobey> oh, weird
<bratsche> Laney: So, this is new API in gtk+ 3.0 but we've backported it to 2.x for Natty.
<bratsche> Laney: So I guess whenever there is a gtk# for 3.0 then it will get pulled in.
<bcurtiswx> kenvandine, ^^ at my last post
<tedg> I really feel that really_raise_window should go away.
<bratsche> mterry: Thanks.. looking now.
<bcurtiswx> tedg, remove the patch entirely?
<tedg> I think it's an abomination.
<dobey> tedg: i was just about to say the same thing
<tedg> bcurtiswx, Well, then you need to patch Compiz to remove focus-stealing prevention.  And I can't convince seb128 of that.
<bcurtiswx> tedg, so is there something else needed for that XSendEvent
<kenvandine> bcurtiswx, yeah, don't listen to tedg about that... :)
<kenvandine> bcurtiswx, so this is just for the gnome3 ppa? you could remove it there for now... but ideally figure out why XSendEvent is causing a crash
<bratsche> mterry: I haven't looked through the patch yet, but are you sure about changing the separator mode stuff?  That was added in to fix a bunch of bugs we had due to uimanager's separator mode stuff.  Are you sure this won't break those things?
<tedg> bcurtiswx, Not sure, I'm guessing the window is invalid at the point it's being called?
<dobey> well, i don't get what that patch is supposed to do anyway, other than implement gtk_window_present incorrectly
<kenvandine> bratsche, ok... so what exactly is wrong with libgrip and the pygrip example?
<bratsche> mterry: I don't remember specific examples anymore thoughl
<mterry> bratsche, nope!  I was hoping you could tell me more
<bcurtiswx> tedg, http://paste.ubuntu.com/556665/
<mterry> bratsche, it fixed separators for me in empathy.  that's all the history I know.  Looking at gtk's code makes it seem like UIManager does the right thing, but I don't have a bunch of test cases to try
<dobey> grip has a library and python bindings?
<kenvandine> dobey, "incorrectly" for some definition of that... it makes it raise the window when you as for the window :)
<kenvandine> dobey, with gir
<bratsche> kenvandine: When I run it without setting a breakpoint, I never see anything printed to the console (which is in the callback).  But if I set the breakpoint that's right before register_window() and then hit "c" to continue.. everything works fine.
<kenvandine> apparrently it is broken
<kenvandine> ah... i need to remove that breakpoint then to see that breakage
<kenvandine> gotcha
<kenvandine> :)
<mterry> bratsche, at the least, the existing code never updated separator visibility.  In an attempt to fix that, I realized that all I needed was to watch widget visibility status
<bratsche> kenvandine: Yeah, without the breakpoint it appears to never get triggered.
<dobey> kenvandine: https://launchpad.net/grip ?
<kenvandine> ah, racy...
<kenvandine> no
<bratsche> dobey: libgrip
<kenvandine> gesture stuff
<bratsche> dobey: It's a multitouch gesture library.
<bratsche> mterry: I doubt I left enough useful information in bzr log to figure out which apps were breaking without that. :)
<dobey> bratsche: i can still make fun of the poor naming choice :)
<bratsche> dobey: My original name was libgrope, but Mark didn't like this. :)
<bratsche> So I had a new name forced on me.
<bratsche> DBO had a good suggestion after that, which was libTSA.  But sadly, I had already renamed it to libgrip. :/
<dobey> fwap would have been more awesome
<bratsche> heh
<bcurtiswx> tedg, gtk_window_present was mentioned on gimpnet to use
<dobey> yes of course it was
<dobey> which amounts to "don't apply the patch"
<tedg> Well, it doesn't really work is the problem.
<dobey> it was already doing gtk_window_present
<bcurtiswx> and sjoerd mentioned we should chat with them about moving it all upstream, but i have no idea about policies here so i refrained
<tedg> And gtk_window_present_with_time would be better.
 * tedg would love for all of it to be upstream
<dobey> tedg: i don't see how that would be different
<dobey> _present() and _present_with_time(GDK_CURRENT_TIME) are the same
<dobey> no?
<tedg> dobey, Because I think the only reasonable way to do focus stealing prevention is to match user events to timestamps.  And, they're not as this event is coming through DBus, much delay.
<dobey> void
<dobey> gtk_window_present (GtkWindow *window)
<dobey> { gtk_window_present_with_time (window, GDK_CURRENT_TIME);
<dobey> }
<dobey> tedg: why does dbus matter?
<bcurtiswx> tedg, the change from gtk_window_present to empathy_window_present could potentially be ok, the other hunk is just bad (all according to upstream)
<tedg> dobey, Because the event timestamp from X is getting send to the messaging menu.  It's then pulling that timestamp and passing it along.  So the event that is causing the present is the messaging menu one.
<tedg> dobey, If you do GDK_CURRENT_TIME that'll be the time that the dbus message is processed.
<dobey> tedg: the patch *IS* doing GDK_CURRENT_TIME
<tedg> bcurtiswx, That's fine if it works.  I'd be happy to drop it.
<tedg> dobey, Oh. :-/
<tedg> It shouldn't do that.
<dobey> it's just calling the XSendEvent directly instead of going through gtk+
<dobey> which seems silly
<bcurtiswx> sorry if i seem lost, but what was wrong with removing the patch all together?
<dobey> i think what you really want is to raise the window, but not focus it, right?
<dobey> bcurtiswx: supposedly compiz sucks so the window doesn't get raised properly
<tedg> Yup.  It just won't come forward.  I think even with the patch it won't switch desktops.
<tedg> It's not a compiz thing really.  Metacity does the same stuff.
<dobey> what behavior do you want?
<tedg> Someone clicks on the menu item in the messaging menu and that chat window is shown to them.
<bcurtiswx> and without that patch, what will happen?
<tedg> I don't remember entirely, but I think the Empathy issue was that it'd only call for attention.
<dobey> that's what should be happening without the patch. so if it's not working i think there's some other problem?
<tedg> dobey, Yes, the WM is blocking the present.  It's focus stealing prevention.  You turn it off, the world is a happy place :)
<bcurtiswx> tedg, well for now, i'll remove the patch, build, see if it doesn't crash, and work from there.. i'll keep the patch but remove it from series... that sound OK to you?
<tedg> bcurtiswx, Yup.  If you're up for it, taking the event timestamp from libindicate should improve things some.
<kenvandine> tedg, i had tried doing that when you first added it and it didn't really solve the problem
 * kenvandine shakes fist at window managers
<dobey> no, it wouldn't
<dobey> GDK_CURRENT_TIME would be best
<dobey> tedg: do you have the XID of the indicator's window?
<tedg> dobey, No
<tedg> dobey, In many cases clicking on an indicator will cause a window to be created as well.
<dobey> sure
<tedg> And, I really don't want to be a pager.  That seems broken even more.
<dobey> so the big problem is if it's on another workspace, right?
<tedg> That's one.  I believe they didn't raise at all at one point, but that was less reproducible.  Might have been a mutter issue, I don't remember.
<bcurtiswx> tedg, sjoerd from upstream has mentioned a few times he'd like us to do less workaround patches and work with them to do things right.. just passing with word on tho
<bcurtiswx> well i should quote "right" because i know it's suggestive that we don't .. and i know we do.
<tedg> bcurtiswx, Yes, that's a touchy point on both sides of the coin :)
<bcurtiswx> tedg, yup :)
<dobey> well
<dobey> this patch is clearly not right :)
<dobey> tedg: hrmm, so yeah, it seems to be a larger issue, though i'm not sure it's a WM one yet
<dobey> tedg: i just reproduced the "not raising/focusing the window" issue with ubuntuone-preferences though
<dobey> hrmm, i take that back. it raises, but doesn't focus
<dobey> and it doesn't switch to that workspace, or move the window to current
<tedg> I've heard that GEdit supposedly has some very nice code for this, but I haven't looked for it.
<tedg> Probably should go into GTK as gtk_window_present_no_i_really_mean_it() :)
<bcurtiswx> tedg, a bigger issue and one that I wouldn't know better is that the other patches are mixed gtk2 gtk3 and cause gtk3 aborts.  i think the patches need to be gtk3-ified... who would be able to do that?
<bcurtiswx> well i mean the patches haven't been gtk3-ified while empathy has and empathy complains
<tedg> bcurtiswx, I think that for GTK3 we're going to have to drop it anyway as Empathy is changing a bunch.  Don't we need the approver for Empathy 3, right kenvandine?
<kenvandine> tedg, i think so
<bcurtiswx> darn..
<bcurtiswx> so basically all the libindicate patches for empathy will need to be completely re-written?
<dobey> probably not completely
<dobey> the indicator patch didn't look too invasive in the empathy code itself. it just adds a few new files which are self-contained pretty much, which might need some gtk3-ification
<dobey> anyway, it is time for the weekend. later all :)
<bcurtiswx> dobey, thanks for all the assistance.. :) later
<bcurtiswx> well kenvandine, until the libindicate stuff gets fixed up, do you think it would be against anything to just have a source only empathy built for the GNOME3 PPA ?
<kenvandine> yeah, that would be fine for the gnome3 ppa
<bcurtiswx> it won't be in the messaging menu for those who use the PPA
<kenvandine> :/
<kenvandine> it's fine for the ppa
<bcurtiswx> kenvandine, OK then I will do that.  Who would I request to put on their long-term to-do list ?
<bcurtiswx> i.e. no rush until next cycle
<kenvandine> it's already on mine
<kenvandine> telepathy-approver
<kenvandine> :)
<bcurtiswx> kenvandine, OK, a source empathy will go into the PPA then.  I guess lemme know if I can take some easy tasks with that for empathy when you start on it.
<bcurtiswx> Have a good weekend everyone. CYA!!
<kenvandine> bratsche, hey... so grip_gesture_manager_register_window should actually be the constructor for GestureManager right?
<bratsche> kenvandine: No.
<bratsche> kenvandine: Take a peek in ../rectangle-mover/gesture.c
<bratsche> You acquire a reference to GestureManager, and then you call register_window()
<kenvandine> ok, so GestureManager will be a singleton right?
<bratsche> Yes.
<bratsche> kenvandine: Did you get it to print events by setting the breakpoint and continuing?
<kenvandine> yes
<kenvandine> bratsche, i have some ideas, i'll work on it tonight
#ubuntu-desktop 2011-01-22
<arief1> hello
<arief1> does anyone here facing this problem before "ALSA driver 'snd_hda_intel' failure"
<rsh> hello
<rsh> whre to ask questions on ubuntu probs
<evilvish> !support | rsh
<ubot2> rsh: The official ubuntu support channel is #ubuntu. Also see http://ubuntu.com/support and http://ubuntuforums.org and http://askubuntu.com
<maxb> For no reason I'm aware of, nautilus has started attempting to make svn+ssh connections without my bidding. Any ideas how I could figure out why? (maverick)
#ubuntu-desktop 2011-01-23
<abhijeet> had anyone tried the unity on ubuntu 10.10
<jon8_> if i do 'sudo service gdm stop' .. it stops gnome. how can i easily stop gnome from booting on startup.
<micahg> bratsche: I just realized, we should have a requirement in debian/control for gtk-sharp2 for gnome-do, is it a build time dependency, a run time dependency, or both?
<bratsche> micahg: I think it's both.
<bratsche> Do you have time to add that, or do you want me to?
<micahg> bratsche: I can add that if you want, up to you
<bratsche> I'm actually not entirely sure how to do it off the top of my head. :)
<micahg> bratsche: I have to see, at least a versioned build-depends
<RAOF> micahg: It's a build-time dependency, and if the tools are working correctly it should get a correct runtime dependency.
<micahg> RAOF: that's what I'm hoping for :)
<RAOF> If the tools *aren't* working correctly, tell me; I've hacked on them before.
<bratsche> Awesome
<RAOF> bratsche: Thanks for the patch, incidentally.
<bryceh> RAOF, heya
<micahg> RAOF: can you review gtk-sharp2?
<RAOF> bryceh: Good morning :)
<bryceh> RAOF, quick question...  how do things stand for mesa 7.10 upload to natty?  If it just needs uploading I can take care of that on my morning tomorrow
<RAOF> micahg: While mesa builds? :)  Want to point me at it.
<micahg> RAOF: https://code.launchpad.net/~bratsche/ubuntu/natty/gtk-sharp2/has-resize-grip/+merge/46300, thanks
<RAOF> bryceh: I (think) I've just got it building properly.  It should be ready for you tomorrow.
<bryceh> RAOF, excellent
<RAOF> mklib remains a thing of sorrow.
<bratsche> Thanks RAOF!
<bratsche> I hope I'm mostly done with these resize grip issues now. :)
<bratsche> So much gtk and webkit work to do for multitouch.
<RAOF> I was thinking of picking up a mt touchpad like the apple thingy when we were in Frys.  It'd be fun to play with what you come up with :)
<bratsche> That's a good device to get.
 * micahg is noticing that new customized laptops offer the option of multitouch
<bryceh> RAOF, btw I found mention of a nouveau tool for debugging gpu hangs on nouveau... see tail end of bug #696104 for links
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 696104 in xserver-xorg-video-nouveau "nvidia 320m locks up" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/696104
<bratsche> It's cheap, and it delivers a high sample rate of events.
<bratsche> I have a Dell XT2 with a touchscreen, but the events just aren't delivered nearly as smoothly.
<bryceh> RAOF, looks like we'd need to do some packaging/documenting to make it newb-friendly enough though
<RAOF> bryceh: Interesting.  Could that even be apported?
#ubuntu-desktop 2012-01-16
<pitti> Good morning
<arrrghhh> can i change my username?  or do i have to create a new user...?
<arrrghhh> i know i can change the hostname
<TheMuso> Hey pitti. How was your trip back?
<pitti> TheMuso: rather uneventful; got libgnome-keyring introspection working :)
<pitti> TheMuso: you made it back in one piece?
<TheMuso> pitti: yes thanks, got back this morning Sydney time.
<arrrghhh> anyone?  can i change my username, or is it easier to just create a new account?
<TheMuso> I still feel generally wakeful, but my brain still feels a little like mush. A good night sleep should solve that.
<BigWhale> Morning.
<pitti> arrrghhh: we don't have a GUI tool for it; if you are comfortable with it, you can hand-edit it in /etc/passwd, /etc/shadow, and rename your /home/oldname to /home/newname
<arrrghhh> pitti, i don't mind, i have an ubuntu-server install.  thanks!
<arrrghhh> pitti, uhm... which should i edit first?
<arrrghhh> i edited /etc/passwd first, i think that i'm in trouble now.
<pitti> arrrghhh: doesn't matter; just keep a root shell to do all three steps
<arrrghhh> crap.
<arrrghhh> i changed /etc/passwd with sudo ...
<pitti> arrrghhh: reboot into rescue mode, and finish it up there?
<arrrghhh> heh.  i'll try.  this is a vm.
<pitti> dobey: I have libgnome-keyring introspection patches now, all sent upstream; do you need this RSN (-> can do an ubuntu upload) or ok to wait for a few days to land this upstream?
<arrrghhh> pitti, how do i get to recovery mode?
<pitti> arrrghhh: reboot, press shift during boot to get into the grub menu, select "recovery"
<pitti> you need to grab the keyboard for this (ctrl+alt in KVM)
<didrocks> good morning
<arrrghhh> pitti, ok in recovery now.  thanks, will try to finish thi.
<arrrghhh> this*
<TheMuso> Morning didrocks, hope your travels were uneventful.
<didrocks> Hey TheMuso. Yeah, it was perfect! yourself?
<TheMuso> didrocks: Uneventful as well thanks, flew in this morning Sydney time.
<TheMuso> Still feel very muc awake, but with a brain of mush. Should be back on deck tomorrow after a good sleep tonight.
<didrocks> yeah, a good sleep fixes everything most of the time :)
<pitti> hey didrocks
<didrocks> hey pitti, how was your travel?
<pitti> didrocks: fairly quiet; hacked on libgnome-keyring introspection :)
<didrocks> heh ;)
 * didrocks worked on the nautilus patch, merging the 2 quicklist with a quicklist proxy handler
<tjaalton> is there still no a capplet for default apps or font settings?
<tjaalton> oh, found the default apps one
<didrocks> yeah, in the info capplet :)
<didrocks> nothing for the font though
<tjaalton> hardly discoverable :)
<tjaalton> yeah, ok
<seb128> hey
<didrocks> salut seb128, bien rentré?
<seb128> lut didrocks, nickel oui, et toi ?
<pitti> bonjour seb128
<didrocks> seb128: très bien :)
<seb128> hey pitti, how are you?
<pitti> seb128: I'm great, thanks!
<pitti> had a rather quiet Sunday, I was really tired
<seb128> getting over my ubuflu, I blame it on desrt, starting to be better but I think I had fever for a few days this time
<didrocks> blaming you for feeling the ubuflu there :)
<seb128> :-(
<mvo> didrocks: hi, what package contains the tool that checks if unity is supported on the current machine?
<didrocks> mvo: it's in nux (nux-tools)
<didrocks> hey ;)
<mvo> cool, thanks
<didrocks> yw :)
<pitti> seb128: for bug 912707, do you know anything which modifies /etc/gnome/defaults.list ?
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 912707 in desktop-file-utils "upgrade manager prompts to resolve conflict in /etc/gnome/defaults.list" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/912707
<pitti> seb128: I don't see any maint script on my computer which touches it, but perhaps it's done in some control-center thingy
<seb128> pitti, no, nothing should modify it
<seb128> that file is meant to be the distributor one
<seb128> not the one to edit
<seb128> the mimeapps.list is the one softwares, etc edit
<tkamppeter> pitti, hi
<pitti> seb128: asking for info
<pitti> hey tkamppeter, how are you?
<seb128> pitti, danke
<tkamppeter> pitti, fine.
<seb128> pitti, none of the GNOME tools do system edit btw, only user settings changes
<pitti> seb128: what I thought; thanks!
<seb128> yw!
<tkamppeter> pitti, I have committed a change to the CUPS package: I migrated the "usb" backend to libusb 1.0.x as 0.1.x is deprecated and unmaintained (we should do that with all packages to not let it go into the LTS) and also did a fix for USB->Parallel adapter support (bug 910272). Can you upload CUPS to Debian and Precise so that the changes get tested? Thanks.
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 910272 in cups "USB->Parallel adapter produces crappy device URI and CUPS "usb" backend cannot cope with it" [Undecided,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/910272
<tkamppeter> pitti, s/to not let it go into the LTS/to not let the old libusb go into the LTS/
<pitti> tkamppeter: nice, thanks! sure, can do
<pitti> tkamppeter: hm, do you have uncommitted changes? the changelog mentions changing the build dep to libusb-1.0-dev, but you didn't
<nerochiaro> greyback_: good morning. quick question: what do you think about moving the logic related to DashDeclarativeView::updateDashModeDependingOnScreenGeometry and WindowHelperPrivate::updateDashCanResize into DashClient, so that anyone using DashClient can know if the dash can resize at any time from anywhere, instead of duplicating the checks ?
<greyback_> nerochiaro: morning! I agree that those two methods are pretty much the same.
<nerochiaro> greyback_: ok, i'll move merge them then, as part of the shell stuff
<greyback_> nerochiaro: great, thank you
<nerochiaro> yw
<nerochiaro> greyback_: how was budapest btw ?
<tkamppeter> pitti, forgot to overtake that from my PPA package. Done now.
<smspillaz> nerochiaro: holy.... that is a loonnng function name
<greyback_> nerochiaro: it was good. Always great to talk with people IRL, got good decisions & plans made
<greyback_> smspillaz: lol yeah, but it does exactly what the label says :)
<nerochiaro> smspillaz: yeah. gotta think of something shorter :)
<smspillaz> indeed
<nerochiaro> greyback_: and lots of beers drank, i imagine
<greyback_> nerochiaro: just a couple ;)
<nerochiaro> ;)
<nerochiaro> greyback_: when the dash is up the menubar buttons in the panel should be only close and toggle_maximize, right ?
<nerochiaro> no minimize for the dash
<greyback_> nerochiaro: right, minimize button should be disabled/greyed out. We've not got the visuals right yet
<nerochiaro> greyback_: i'll leave what you have for now, but don't do anything on the minimize button if the dash is up. i'll leave it up to you to remove/grey it out, ok ?
<greyback_> nerochiaro: ok
<greyback_> nerochiaro: you're working in unity-2d-shell branch all the time, yeah?
<nerochiaro> greyback_: right now yes. that and feature branches of it where i try to close the gap between it and trunk as quick as possible
<nerochiaro> so we can merge as soon as the two are at the same point
<greyback_> nerochiaro: ok. I skimmed through it last week, were a few things I didn't understand. Will be asking you stuff later :)
<nerochiaro> greyback_: anytime
<greyback_> nerochiaro: cheers
<pitti> tkamppeter: uploaded
<BigWhale> I think I am finished with Gth3 support for Kazam. Yay!
<BigWhale> That's Gtk :>
<nerochiaro> greyback_: also what I don't understand is what  the dash form factor key in DashSettings is supposed to be used for. As I understood it it should be to set the default form factor, but in the current code in WindowHelper it seems to be used as a means to communicate to the dash the current form factor (on maximize/unmaximize), which seems a bit wrong
<nerochiaro> i mean using dconf as IPC basically
<nerochiaro> i'd rather keep the dconf key for the default/initial value and use DBUS for telling the dash from the panel to change form factor
<greyback_> nerochiaro: yeah I'm wondering the same. I don't see why this was done really
<nerochiaro> probably because it was the simplest thing. but i'll go with dbus, if that's ok with you
<greyback_> nerochiaro: it is, using dbus is a better idea
<nerochiaro> ok
<tkamppeter> pitti, thanks.
<pitti> vuntz: merci for the patch review! will get back to this ASAP
<chrisccoulson_> good morning desktoppers
<chrisccoulson_> bit late for me this morning :/
<seb128> hey chrisccoulson_!
<seb128> how are you?
<chrisccoulson_> hi seb128
<chrisccoulson_> i'm good thanks, how are you?
<seb128> did you manage to go back to boring uk? ;-)
<seb128> I'm fine, getting over my ubufly
<seb128> ubuflu
<chrisccoulson_> yeah, i was pretty glad to get back
<seb128> it's better since yesterday
<chrisccoulson_> it's amazing that i spend nearly as much time getting home from europe as i do getting home from the US
<chrisccoulson_> Sweetshark!
<chrisccoulson_> did you wake up in the end?
<chrisccoulson_> i got you a wake up call when i checked out ;)
<seb128> chrisccoulson, did you do anything fancy on saturday?
<chrisccoulson> seb128, we just walked around to do some sightseeing and had lunch in a nice italian restaurant
<seb128> chrisccoulson, ok, sounds nice ;-)
<tkamppeter> pitti, can you have a look at bug 911371? It is a bug in p11-kit (PolicyKit?) which causes many crashes in the components of CUPS and system-config-printer.
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 911371 in p11-kit "applet.py crashed with SIGSEGV in lookup_or_create_bucket()" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/911371
<pitti> tkamppeter: do you know how to reproduce this by any chance?
<tkamppeter> pitti, no, I never encountered the problem by myself.
<pitti> there's a new upstream version which we might want to try
<tkamppeter> pitti, perhaps this could help. The problem seems to be only in Precise, so fix by new upstream version is no problem.
<pitti> there's not a lot of commits
<pitti> http://cgit.freedesktop.org/p11-glue/p11-kit/commit/?id=2da833b0ca9539c12745d2f9fef1e7be7c7792dc is the only one interesting
 * pitti checks if our version was built with gcc 4.6.1
<pitti> hm, it wasn't
<pitti> tkamppeter: duping to bug 911436, this has more info
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 911436 in p11-kit "https crashed with SIGSEGV in lookup_or_create_bucket()" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/911436
<tkamppeter> pitti, thanks.
<tkamppeter> pitti, if I run any utility of CUPS (like "lpstat -r") I get a warning "WARNING: gnome-keyring:: no socket to connect to" before I get the answer of the utility. Can this have to do with this p11-kit bug?
<seb128> pitti, one reason for the bug "could" be upgrades
<pitti> yes, above bug shows that it happens during upgrades
<seb128> pitti, it seems like similar issue were due to nonmulti to multiarch transitions breaking running instances
<pitti> tkamppeter: maybe, but it's not that likely
<seb128> like the paths change under the running code
<pitti> tkamppeter: do you have gnome-keyring-daemon running?
<tkamppeter> pitti: till@till-precise:~$ ps auxwww | grep keyring
<tkamppeter> till      1548  0.0  0.1 106564  3732 ?        Sl   Jan15   0:00 /usr/bin/gnome-keyring-daemon --daemonize --login
<chrisccoulson> urgh: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mozilla-daily/+archive/ppa/+build/3094579
<chrisccoulson> good job that maverick will be EOL before these builds are released
<chrisccoulson> ../../../dist/include/nsCOMPtr.h:316: internal compiler error: in tree_nrv, at tree-nrv.c:143
<chrisccoulson> nice
<chrisccoulson> i guess i should just kill these builds on maverick now
<chrisccoulson> actually
<chrisccoulson> when is maverick EOL?
<micahg> Apr 10
<chrisccoulson> cool
 * chrisccoulson kills maverick nightlies
<micahg> chrisccoulson: any idea about https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/webdeveloper/+bug/904594/comments/10, I was going to break it out into a separate bug later today
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 904594 in mozilla-devscripts "Tracking bug for Firefox 9 transition in Lucid/Maverick" [Medium,Fix committed]
<chrisccoulson> ask him to ask on askubuntu or the support tracker. i'd bet money that it turns out to actually not be a bug, but he's done something strange with the launcher or in his profiles.ini ;)
<micahg> well, I'll try to reproduce when I test, I wouldn't block on the remote open case in any event
<ogra_> chrisccoulson, geez !!! what did you do to firefox on arm ???
<chrisccoulson> ogra_, i don't do anything to firefox on arm. how come?
<ogra_> well, it works !
<ogra_> and is fast !
<micahg> which release?
<ogra_> faster than chromium !
<ogra_> recent precise, updated today
<micahg> that rocks
<chrisccoulson> i haven't changed anything at all ;)
<micahg> although Chromium is 2 releases behind stable :)
<ogra_> and it doesnt grind my ac100 to a halt if i have 20 tabs open (in 512M)
<chrisccoulson> cool!
<ogra_> it seriously improved
<micahg> actually, armel is 3 stable releases behind
<micahg> for chromium that is
<ogra_> yeah, i know :(
<ogra_> i thoght viku would go on working on it and we could just pull his fixes in ... but it seems he had other important stuff to do after getting it to cross build
<micahg> ogra_: well, he fixed it, but it uses the system vpx which we don't use in the archive so we don't have to update libvpx post release, but maybe I can pull it in temporarily use that just to get it to build, but at the moment, even i386 won't build on precise
<ogra_> yeah, i heard that
<ogra_> well, i switched to FF today because the chromium binary we have doesnt get along well with the nvidia-tegra binary driver we have
<ogra_> at some point i always get pixmap artefacts all over the desktop and font corruption
<ogra_> seems FF doesnt have that prob ...
<ogra_> might be a general webkit vs tegra driver issue though, i need to test other webkit apps
 * ogra_ doesnt want to blame chromium before he is sure
<chrisccoulson> heh
<chrisccoulson> i don't even have chromium installed anymore
<ogra_> well, it used to eat much less ram and be faster on arm
<chrisccoulson> it eats a lot of ram on my machine ;)
<tjaalton> ugh, compiz takes 3,5g
<chrisccoulson> pitti - what creates the /var/run and /var/lock symlinks when upgrading from something older than oneiric?
<chrisccoulson> i did a natty to oneiric upgrade last night (our home desktop), but those weren't created
<chrisccoulson> and pretty much nothing worked afterwards
<seb128> chrisccoulson, base-files?
<chrisccoulson> seb128, yeah, i just found that out now :)
<pitti> chrisccoulson: /var/lib/dpkg/info/initscripts.postinst
<pitti> it's supposed to set up a few symlinks/bind mouts
<pitti> chrisccoulson: actually no, I think it's /etc/init/mounted-var.conf
<chrisccoulson> ah, thanks
<chrisccoulson> i wonder why that didn't work then :/
<chrisccoulson> i had to boot in recovery mode and create them manually
<tjaalton> chrisccoulson: since upgrade to precise my firefox session crashes, worked on oneiric. is there a way to find which of the 150+ tabs is the culprit?-)
<chrisccoulson> tjaalton, not really. did you submit the crash with the crash reporter?
<tjaalton> chrisccoulson: yeah
<chrisccoulson> i don't think there's an easy way to figure out exactly which tab is the problem
<seb128> isn't firefox supposed to not auto reload tabs on opening?
<tjaalton> seb128: it asks what to do
<tjaalton> I could start a new session, but..
<seb128> no, I meant I though that it was opening the tabs but not loading their content
<seb128> until you select them
<tjaalton> ah
<dobey> tjaalton: for how long has your profile been intact?
<tjaalton> well, yes and no
<dobey> (also, 150+ tabs? really?)
<tjaalton> seb128: seems like it does load tab contents of the current window though
<dobey> seb128: i thought it just loaded them in the background. it always seemed to for me
<tjaalton> dobey: maybe 200+, haven't counted :)
<seb128> dobey, could be an option
<dobey> tjaalton: why do you have so many tabs?
<tjaalton> dobey: because I can? :)
<dobey> tjaalton: do you stab yourself in the leg, every time you pick up a knife?
<tjaalton> hehe
<dobey> because you can :)
<dobey> anyway, if you have a fairly old firefox profile that's been migrated through several firefox verions, you could have a bad piece of data in it causing the crash
<tjaalton> well, I could probably use separate sessions for different stuff (work/personal etc), but that would complicate things
<tjaalton> worked fine with 9.0 on oneiric
<tjaalton> but anyway
<seb128> likely a bug, give the upstream bug report to chrisccoulson, maybe he knows what the issue is ;-)
<tjaalton> does it open an upstream bug report that's public=
<tjaalton> ?
<dobey> tjaalton: or you could use these wonderful features called "bookmarks" and "history" or something
<seb128> tjaalton, there is a way to get the report id and to see the stacktrace
<seb128> tjaalton, their db is public, they just have the function names in their stacktraces I think
<tjaalton> seb128: ok
<seb128> well not sure, I know chrisccoulson asked me for report ids in the past to show where the issue was
<tjaalton> looks like this profile was created march last year
<tjaalton> +in
<chrisccoulson> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam/Bugs#Submitting_Crashes_to_Mozilla ;)
<tjaalton> whoa, thanks
<tjaalton> huh, I'll try disabling icedtea then
<tjaalton> wish there was a javablocker :)
<dobey> i wish there was a good java plug-in in ubuntu again
<dobey> someone needs to package the oracale java 7 stuff
<tjaalton> is it distributable?
<pitti> didrocks: see, one unity upload and you are first on http://reports.qa.ubuntu.com/reports/bug-fixing/precise-fixes-report.html again :)
<dobey> i don't know
<dobey> it's at least as distributable as flash is i guess
<dobey> wget http://oracle.com/blah/blah in postinst is fine by me
<tjaalton> well, if opejdk is supposed to be the reference these days..
<tjaalton> so they share the same bugs :)
<dobey> yes, but iced tea is slow and uses too much cpu/ram, and generally not good :-/
<didrocks> pitti: yeah, I saw that on saturday. No fun, was too easy :)
<seb128> didrocks, stop working on saturdays!
<seb128> ;-)
 * pitti stops fixing bugs then
<didrocks> seb128: well, there was time at the airport, there was this unity quicklist with a non designed dbusmenu quicklist API to have different sources, and there was didrocks who was getting bored :)
<didrocks> seemed a good match at the time! ;)
<seb128> pitti, heh, I still want to play with you, I'm catching back slowly but I'm getting there :p
<pitti> heh, I know the feeling; train rides are an excellent time for getting stuff done
<pitti> https://bugs.launchpad.net/~pitti/+assignedbugs still has 10 "fix committed", hehe
<tjaalton> chrisccoulson: hey, that did it.. purging icedtea-plugin helped, the upstream report is here just for reference https://crash-stats.mozilla.com/report/index/bp-b02b9e9e-2b48-47a2-aeff-eb1ec2120116
<pitti> but I guess by the time I get them in, Didier gets another 50 :)
<dobey> pitti: few days for the keyring introspection is fine i guess. i'm not sure why you think i need it though. :)
<pitti> dobey: ah, I think I meant ken
<didrocks> pitti: I have bugs on my plate (personal ones ;)) I can upload in a few and totally defer every hope you can have! (loud laugh sound) :)
<dobey> pitti: also today is a us holiday. :)
<pitti> seb128: could you do the meeting stuff tomorrow? I'm off (swap day) to lose two teeth
<seb128> pitti, sure
<pitti> seb128: merci
<seb128> yw, I hope it goes well for you!
<pitti> thanks
<didrocks> pitti: good luck for tomorrow then!
 * pitti hugs didrocks
 * didrocks hugs pitti back
<tjaalton> dobey: i lost count, but seems there is closer to 290 tabs :)
<dobey> tjaalton: you need an organizational consultant. Do you have like 64GB of RAM? you're probably just constantly hitting OOM.
<tjaalton> dobey: oh, one window (of 7) was minimized, so it's over 330
<tjaalton> once a few projects are ready, I can close "several"
<dobey> ∎
<tjaalton> the browser takes 2G
<tjaalton> GB
<tjaalton> the feature behind shift+ctrl+e got me spoiled ;)
<Sweetshark_> re
 * Sweetshark_ is at a location where he cant access his normal IRC box. So if you pinged me, please do again (or send me a mail).
<seb128> chrisccoulson, http://git.gnome.org/browse/gnome-desktop/commit/?id=a81bd53c44a0785373ba9fba543556e3c4e12431
<seb128> "gnome_rr_screen_new() now creates a singleton for the specified GdkScreen"
<seb128> chrisccoulson, seems similar to the g-s-d fixes you worked on previous cycle ;-)
<chrisccoulson> heh
<seb128> chrisccoulson, we should probably backport it for precise if we don't update gnome-desktop this cycle
<chrisccoulson> seb128, we still have the patch in gsd which does this though, don't we?
<seb128> chrisccoulson, right we have
<seb128> but it might be better to take the upstream gnome-desktop patch and drop the gsd one?
<chrisccoulson> i guess that we could do
<seb128> well low priority in any case but it makes one less patch to forward for you :p
<pitti> Sweetshark_: hey
<pitti> Sweetshark_: I created a bug about libo's newly grown dependencies and assigned it to you, FYI
<pitti> Sweetshark_: seems some of the remaining delta was still necessary
<Sweetshark_> pitti: bug-id?
<pitti> bug 916726
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 916726 in libreoffice "Drop extra Java dependencies from 3.5.0~beta2-2ubuntu3" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/916726
<Sweetshark_> pitti: thx
<pitti> Sweetshark_: upgrade worked fine :)
<pitti> Sweetshark_: I removed the libo-l10n source package, FYI
<Sweetshark_> pitti: great!
<Sweetshark_> pitti: yes, /me it "git rebase"-ing the changes between ubuntu2 and ubuntu3 to a halfway sensible history ...
<Sweetshark_> pitti: after that I will take a look at the remaining debirs to clean up
<Sweetshark_> once a bug gets a few more comments, people seem to think it is ok to dump random unrelated complains into them: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libreoffice/+bug/915271/comments/58 :/
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 915271 in libreoffice "package libreoffice-core 1:3.4.4-0ubuntu2 failed to install/upgrade: rmdir: failed to remove `usr/lib/libreoffice/basis3.4/program/': Directory not empty" [Critical,Fix released]
<pitti> Sweetshark_: easy enough to ignore :)
<pitti> tkamppeter: hplip recently started to pull in python-reportlab-accell, python-reportlab, python-renderpm; any chance that these can get removed again?
<pitti> tkamppeter: grew by 0.6 MB
<pitti> tkamppeter: it also newly pulls in printer-driver-{hpijs,hpcups}, but I figure these are renames?
<pitti> need to leave now, see you tomorrow!
<pitti> or, rather, on Wednesday; will be off tomorrow
<seb128> ok, version is fixed, the "list sponsoring bug" was buggy
<chrisccoulson> precise is boring. can i break it please?
<chrisccoulson> i don't want to be using a system that works every day
<smspillaz> XD
<Sweetshark_> chrisccoulson: You shouldnt break precise more then once per 200 binary packages.
<seb128> chrisccoulson, run the dx daily ppa?
<chrisccoulson> Sweetshark_, heh ;)
<chrisccoulson> seb128, oh, is that broken?
<chrisccoulson> in any case, anything with "daily" in the title is good
<Sweetshark_> .oO(if that would be the case, I would be allowed to break it again with the next upload)
<seb128> chrisccoulson, I guess it has an higher chance to be broken than precise ;-)
<chrisccoulson> bring it on!
<seb128> lol
<didrocks> phew, finished the nautilus ql implementation in a clean way :)
<seb128> didrocks, congrats ;-)
<didrocks> seb128: thanks ;) making a final build, then, installing it there for the rest of the day (probably will upload later or tomorrow)
<didrocks> it was "fun" with all this "I remove your bookmarks, all of them"
<seb128> didrocks, if you want a second tester push to the vcs, I can do a local build
<didrocks> seb128: oh, with pleasure!
<seb128> ok, so push and I will build it there
<didrocks> bumping the changelog, one minute
<didrocks> seb128: pushed
<seb128> didrocks, ok, building, I will get something to drink while it's working ;-)
<didrocks> seb128: say my code is so bad that you need to booze :-)
<seb128> lol
<didrocks> seb128: basically, you should check the interaction when you copy big files (you have the copy dialog and 2 additional quicklist entries)
<seb128> didrocks, let me try, small comments compared to the bug report summary, you lack a "open a new dialog" as the first entry of the list
<seb128> didrocks, the sorting seems weird as well but the bug is not really clear on how stuff should be sorted, I would at least think xdg locations should be in alphabetic order
<didrocks> seb128: oh, a static quicklist then, easy enough to add :)
<didrocks> seb128: I set the sorting the same than in nautilus, as you can reorder, this makes more sense IMHO
<didrocks> oh, at least for the bookmarks, maybe the places aren't sorted the same way
<seb128> didrocks, no it's not for the xdg places
<seb128> the quicklist is in random order, the nautilus sidepanel is in alphabetic order
<seb128> one of the distro patches I added is to sort in locale alphabetic order rather than english order
<didrocks> not here "Dossier personnel" is the first in nautilus and "bureau" follows
<didrocks> corbeille is the last
<seb128> didrocks, I think neither corbeille nor dossier personnel are xdg dirs
<seb128> didrocks, the xdg dirs are those in .config/user-dirs.dirs
<didrocks> hum, that would be weird to not make everything in alphabetical order in the list, like, you need to know it's a xdg dir or not?
<seb128> well anyway it's a detail but bonus point if the order was the same
<didrocks> I would rather let it that way or put everything alphabetically
<seb128> didrocks, I would do all xdg first in alphabetic order, then all bookmarks as you did
<didrocks> hum, I don't really know what is xdg or not at this point, but I can have a look
<didrocks> (I take the bookmarks order that nautilus is giving me)
<seb128> didrocks, don't bother, it was a small comment, maybe ask design for input on alphabetic or not
<seb128> didrocks, the list is missing "desktop" btw, is that wanted?
<didrocks> seb128: well, I think it's worth a try
<didrocks> seb128: no, doesn't seem to be exposed by the bookmark API, weird
<seb128> didrocks, seems to work great otherwise
<seb128> i.e adding and removing bookmarks, doing that while copies are happening, stopping copies, etc
<didrocks> seb128: nice! So, what I can do easily is order the whole bookmarks alphabetically
<didrocks> (as I don't know if it's a xdg one or not)
<didrocks> then, we can refine later if we want to separate them
<seb128> sounds good
<didrocks> and looking at an easy way to add +desktop
<didrocks> ok, doing that, just a sec :)
<didrocks> seb128: pushed the ordered alphabetically tweak (or bookmarks only, doesn't impact the copy, always after the bookmarks)
<didrocks> adding a statc quicklist to both nautilus and nautilus-home.desktop now
<seb128> didrocks, thanks
<seb128> didrocks, speaking about nautilus-home I was pondering dropping it
<didrocks> seb128: so, making the nautilus icon using the home one?
<seb128> didrocks, we dropped the home icon, or rather sladen did
<seb128> bug #874265
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 874265 in ayatana-design "Launcher - remove the embossed 'home' image from the Nautilus Launcher icon " [Medium,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/874265
<seb128> "Note from User Testing:
<seb128> In user testing, participants use 'home' (Nautilus Launcher) to find or
<seb128> access everything in their computer.  Many thought that the Dash was the
<seb128> equivalent of the start button in Windows whereas 'home' was their
<seb128> computer."
<seb128>  
<didrocks> seb128: oh? I still have it though, should have a local copy for when I tried to add it
<seb128> didrocks, it was confusing users ;-)
<didrocks> hum, it was a design request :-)
<seb128> yeah, well user testing showed it was not so good ;-)
<didrocks> but ok, we can handle that, we have to transition on upgrade then!
<didrocks> maybe we should:
<didrocks> - handle the transition in unity
<didrocks> - then drop the icon
<didrocks> wdyt?
<didrocks> (you mean that all the work I just did supporting multiple icons is vanished? :p)
<seb128> didrocks, yeah, and maybe add a first "check with design that they are fine with the upstream naming and icon"
<didrocks> yep
<didrocks> can you add it somewhere, like on the pad?
<seb128> didrocks, done, added to the pad
<didrocks> seb128: excellent, thanks :) testing the static quicklist there
<BigWhale> Can someone explain why last two code blocks here fail: http://pastebin.com/gBks96nb
<BigWhale> ?
<didrocks> bah thunderbird
<didrocks> it unchecked for all my folder "check new emails in that folder"
<seb128> didrocks, go to about:config and define "mail.server.server1.check_all_folders_for_new" to true
<seb128> didrocks, well assuming that server1 is the one you have all those folders on
<seb128> didrocks, chrisccoulson showed me that during the rally, seems to work great ;-)
<didrocks> seb128: stupid question but where do you put about:config? :)
<seb128> didrocks, edition, preferences, avancé, editeur de configuration
<seb128> (the button at the bottom of the tab)
<didrocks> seb128: ah excellent! Thanks a bunch!
<seb128> didrocks, yw
<didrocks> (should definitively be the default…)
<didrocks> ok, enough for today! See you tomorrow guys :)
<seb128> re
<bschaefer> seb128, hey, are you still up?
#ubuntu-desktop 2012-01-17
<AdvancedGarde> Hello there, I've just done a fresh install of ubuntu on my PC. Ubuntu is automatically mounting my two non OS drives on boot, but they are not present in /etc/fstab - I want to bind my home directory to one of the drives but my entry in fstab is being executed before the drive becomes ready. Where/When might these drives be being mounted?
<BigWhale> Good Morning.
<didrocks> good morning
<didrocks> (half an hour to just get the machine starting, nice! :/)
<tvoss> pitti, ping
<dpm> good morning all
<didrocks> tvoss: pitti is not there today, what do you need,
<didrocks> good morning dpm
<didrocks> dpm: hey, what do you need me in addition to setup my quickly server up again for developer.ubuntu.com ?
<dpm> hey didrocks, good morning
<tvoss> didrocks, smspillaz told me to ping him on my recipe problem :)
<didrocks> dpm: I check my tutorials, they are still meaningful
<dpm> didrocks, if you could copy them to d.u c. too (or point me to which ones we should copy and I can do it myself), that'd be awesome
<dpm> didrocks, also, I've noticed that the .pot template in Unity 5.0 has not been updated, so the new strings such as 'Unlock' and such are not in LP. Perhaps it needs updating in the upstream project or the POT update in the package does not work?
<dpm> argh, got disconnected, let me paste the reply again...
<didrocks> dpm: yeah, I'm delaying the pot update right now as we will have changes in those translations maybe
<dpm> didrocks, if you could copy them to d.u c. too (or point me to which ones we should copy and I can do it myself), that'd be awesome
<didrocks> dpm: pointing you in pm to not polluate there
<dpm> didrocks, ah, ok, thanks
<seb128> hey
<didrocks> salut seb128, ça va ?
<seb128> didrocks, lut, ca va mieux, bien dormis et mon rhume est presque passé ;-)
<seb128> et toi ?
<didrocks> ben, le rhume s'aggrave un peu, mais je récupère le sommeil petit à petit en me couchant tôt (genre 22h ;))
<didrocks> meeting report reminder btw! :)
<seb128> oh right
<seb128> didrocks, changing a merge request which got put on "needs review" by unity-mergeer back to "approved" should be enough to get it retried right?
<didrocks> seb128: exactly
<seb128> didrocks, I did add a workaround to glib for the libgee issue, I want to retry one of the merges
<seb128> didrocks, ok, just retried https://code.launchpad.net/~mhr3/libunity/sources-filtering/+merge/88177
<didrocks> yeah, just do that, it will be triggered on next run
<didrocks> (you have 2min30 ;))
<seb128> didrocks, just did
<seb128> 'ci
<didrocks> de rien :)
<dpm> hi desktoppers. Could someone reupload Tomboy? In demoting it to universe it lost all translations. For extra points, it'd be great to fetch the translations from LP, but as a first step just reuploading not to strip translations would do the trick too
<dpm> thanks!
<seb128> dpm, hey, why does it need to go to main?
<seb128> oh, it's the other way around
<dpm> seb128, it does not need to go to main
<dpm> yeah
<dpm> it was demoted to universe with stripped translations
<seb128> dpm, do you know when it was demoted? I just did an upload yesterday evening...
<seb128> dpm, seems to me that it doesn't need a rebuild
<seb128> dpm, ie https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/tomboy/1.8.0-1ubuntu1.2/+build/3097171
<seb128> $ dpkg -c tomboy_1.8.0-1ubuntu1.2_i386.deb | grep -c locale
<seb128> 229
<dpm> seb128, I noticed it a while ago, let me update to see if your upload fixed it
<seb128> dpm, what is missing?
<seb128> ok
<dpm> if translations are there, then nothing :)
<seb128> seems I pre-emptively fixed your bug then ;-)
<dpm> I wasn't expecting anything less from you :-)
 * dpm hugs seb128
 * seb128 hugs dpm
<chrisccoulson> good morning everyone
<seb128> btw that tomboy upload fixes the timeout of session closing
<seb128> should make didrocks and some others happy
<seb128> chrisccoulson, good morning, how are you?
<didrocks> well, now, if tomboy could start :)
<seb128> didrocks, hum, did I break it while fixing it? ;-)
<didrocks> seb128: yeah, just to make it *very fast* to close :-)
<seb128> tssss
<didrocks> more seriously, I didn't start it for a while, not sure it's this upload though
<didrocks> just tried this morning and see I couldn't start it
<seb128> didrocks, this upload is from yesterday evening, so "no" ;-)
<didrocks> well, I've updated this morning ;)
<seb128> didrocks, do you get any error?
<seb128> if you run it on a command line
<didrocks> some horrible C# stuff
<seb128> pastebin?
<didrocks> http://paste.ubuntu.com/807191/
<seb128> thanks
<didrocks> Could not load file or assembly 'gmime-sharp'
<chrisccoulson> seb128, yeah, good thanks. how are you?
<seb128> chrisccoulson, I'm good thanks
<seb128> didrocks, seems to be missing a depends?
<seb128> didrocks, is libgmime2.4-cil installed?
<didrocks> seb128: that or that mono is totally screwed :)
<didrocks> already checked and I have it
<seb128> try to install --reinstall it?
<didrocks> yeah, let's try
<seb128> otherwise it's a question for Laney and the cli guys
<seb128> I swear I didn't do it! ;-)
<didrocks> oh, that fixed it!
<seb128> ;-)
<didrocks> * Installing 1 assembly from libgmime2.4-cil into Mono
<didrocks> -> this line seems important in the postinst then :)
<didrocks> weird, the config file was there, and it was fine before
<didrocks> just that something didn't get registered on postinst it seems
<didrocks> seb128: thanks for the suggestion :)
<seb128> yw
 * Sweetshark is back from the dentist.
<didrocks> oh, it's dentist day for german it seems :)
<tkamppeter> pitti, hi
<tkamppeter> didrocks, is pitti at the dentist?
<didrocks> tkamppeter: yes, he is off today
<tkamppeter> didrocks, whole day?
<didrocks> yes
<seb128> tkamppeter, he's getting wisdom teeth pulled out
<seb128> tkamppeter, so he's taking the day to recover
<tkamppeter> seb128, OK, I got all the 4 taken out on one day and also needed the whole day to recover.
<tkamppeter> Anyone using BZR repos at Debian?
<seb128> not me
<Laney> alioth is down if that's what you're going to ask :P
<Laney> didrocks: the --reinstall just fixed it? weird
<didrocks> Laney: indeed
<tkamppeter> bzr.debian.org does not work. Is this Alioth.
<Laney> yes
<tkamppeter> Laney, when will it come back?
<Laney> dunno, hardware problem
<Laney> it was on debian-devel-announce
<Laney> at least with dvcs you can push elsewhere if your branch is up-to-date
<tkamppeter> Laney, what does this mean? Is the actual repo on another box and dvcs surrounds Alioth?
<Laney> no, just that a feature of dvcs is that you don't need a central 'hub'
<Laney> i.e. in the meantime if you want to share your branch with someone just push it to launchpad
<tkamppeter> Laney, my intention was simply to keep the central repo of CUPS at Debian up-to-date. So now it looks like that the my fix will come as SRU before it goes into Precise ...
<Laney> you can always just push when it comes back online ...
<tkamppeter> This is what I will do ...
<Laney> no problem then :P
<Laney> just means that people can't see your commits until then
<pitti> tvoss, tkamppeter: hello
<pitti> tvoss, tkamppeter: as seb128 already said, I won't do much today, but I can certainly look into small things; what's up?
<seb128> pitti, hey pitti, how are you?
<seb128> pitti, I did the meeting reminder btw (just you don't dup it)
<pitti> seb128: I saw, merci
<pitti> operation went well, now sitting here with a frozen gel pack, watching some Star Trek episodes to make me not think so much about my hurting jaw :)
<tvoss> pitti, already solved, I had a problem with bzr-builder
<pitti> I need to come up with something better than holding the gel pack all day
<didrocks> pitti: hey! was it the 4 of them?
<tkamppeter> pitti, Alioth is down and so I could not upload my last fix on CUPS, see yuour e-mail. So please apply my fix if you do something on CUPS before Alioth comes back.
<tkamppeter> pitti, I have prepared an SRU for bug 910272 can you approve it? Thanks.
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 910272 in cups "USB->Parallel adapter produces crappy device URI and CUPS "usb" backend cannot cope with it" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/910272
<pitti> didrocks: no, two today, the other two in a couple of weeks
<pitti> tkamppeter: ah, will do, thanks
<pitti> tkamppeter: you can push your branch on launchpad somewhere for the time being, then I call pull from there?
<pitti> tkamppeter: accepted
<pitti> tkamppeter: nevermind, got your mail; will apply it locally
<pitti> tkamppeter: done
<tkamppeter> pitti, thanks.
<ricotz> seb128, hey
<Sweetshark> pitti: discussing LO with micahg in Budapest we came to the point that it likely makes sense to have a microrelease exception for LO. opinion on that?
<seb128> ricotz, hey, how are you?
<ricotz> seb128, i am good, thanks
<ricotz> seb128, how are you?
<seb128> ricotz, I'm good thanks
<ricotz> i was going to merge the glib2.0 packaging to my ppa and i am worried about the diff
<seb128> trying to figure what happening in gtk 3.3.8 which broke themes
<seb128> ricotz, what about it?
<ricotz> this part http://paste.debian.net/plain/152563
<ricotz> i think you need to apply this
<ricotz> (reverse apply)
<seb128> ricotz, thanks
<ricotz> my other difference are oneiric specific
<seb128> ricotz, why do I have to redo things you already did? are you sure you don't want to send your work back to the stock Ubuntu packaging?
<seb128> that's just so ridiculous that we have both to do that work and merge :-(
<ricotz> seb128, the symbols of my packaged werent updated
<seb128> I wish I could just apply your diffs for stuff you already did
<seb128> right
<seb128> but that part was correct and I would have welcomed it to review before the update
<seb128> well, anyway, thanks for pointing it, will do another upload with that fix in
<ricotz> seb128, i know, a short peak at my package would have helped too though
<seb128> there is no "short peak"
<seb128> or do you use a public vcs now?
<seb128> because downloading a full source, filtering out the oneiric bits and other ppa specific stuff, etc is not "short"
<seb128> especially when your version is a git snapshot which means different orig tarballs
<seb128> i.e not even easy to debdiff
<seb128> well anyway, we already had this discussion ;-)
<seb128> ricotz, did you notice any theming issue in gtk?
<ricotz> seb128, sorry, but only looking at the debian.tar.gz is enough
<seb128> ricotz, well it still mean having to pull
<ricotz> seb128, comparing the upstream tarball isnt needed
<seb128> it's like you were asking to gtk upstreams to look at your ppa to get patches
<ricotz> seb128, ok
<seb128> the way opensource usually work is that downstream send fixes back to their upstream
<seb128> which means Ubuntu for the packaging :p
<ricotz> seb128, yes, light-themes having issues with the newer gtk
<ricotz> i am not sure if this a unico probkem
<seb128> ricotz, do you know what specifically in there?
<ricotz> *problem
<ricotz> i am using adwaita which has gone through trouble too and is fine now
<ricotz> seb128, i pinged Cimi about it and was hoping he will take a look
<ricotz> but isnt using the gtk3 git versions
<ricotz> so i guess he will noticed and fix it when it hits precise
<seb128> ricotz, I'm discussing it with him
<seb128> scping debs on a people page so he can have a look
<seb128> he has no clue about the issue, so I'm holding the precise upload
<seb128> ricotz, would be nice if you raised such issues here when you hit them ;-)
<seb128> so next time I can push Cimi before the tarballs
<seb128> rather than to notice the bug when the new version is packaged and getting stucked ;-)
<ricotz> seb128, i see i was hoping he would have a look
<pitti> Sweetshark: if the changes to their microreleases are generally bug fixes only, yes
<ricotz> seb128, ok, you need to update glib anyway before ;)
<ricotz> i was thinking gtk3 would fail while not finding glib-compile-resources though
<ricotz> pitti, hello
<Sweetshark> pitti: bug 917620
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 917620 in libreoffice "[FFE] LibreOffice 3.5.1 for precise, MRE for LibreOffice" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/917620
<seb128> ricotz, seems to work fine without glib-compile-resources, well at least I built and installed it locally with my glib build
<ricotz> seb128, hmm, i guess the generated file are disted and doesnt need to be rebuilt
<seb128> likely, well I will fix glib anyway ;-)
<ricotz> yeah, that is needed ;)
<ogra_> Sweetshark, unless policy changed recently, upstream microreleases dont need FFe's
<ricotz> Sweetshark, hi, does 3.4.5 have a higher priority than 3.5.0b3 for you?
<Sweetshark> ricotz: hard to tell.
<Sweetshark> ricotz: yes, a bit. I am currently working on 3.4.5 for oneiric
<ricotz> Sweetshark, would be nice to see 3.4.5 first ;)
<ricotz> Sweetshark, nice, thanks
<Sweetshark> ricotz: I had a patch update prepared on wednesday/thursday last week already for 3.4.5, but now still have to cut through all the red tape ...
<ricotz> Sweetshark, alright, i was hoping to get it built on lucid soon
<Sweetshark> ricotz: btw, we might skip beta3 as upstream is already wettening the stamp to tag 3.5.0rc1
<ricotz> Sweetshark, oh, i see, shouldnt it get some testing?
<ricotz> meaning if rc1 isnt already coming out to be this week
<Sweetshark> ricotz: http://wiki.documentfoundation.org/ReleasePlan/3.5
<Sweetshark> ricotz: for beta3 the blocker is actually that alioth.debian.org is down and I wanna pull changes from there (before I am on vacation from next week)
<ricotz> Sweetshark, thanks, look at this schedule you could wait every week for the next release :P
<ricotz> Sweetshark, oh, havent noticed this, that is an excuse of course ;)
<Sweetshark> ricotz: and with armel building three days on a LO release, I would own half a buildd alone ;)
<ricotz> Sweetshark, hehe, right
<Sweetshark> ricotz: actinidiaceae is actually building since 4 days on it ...
<ricotz> Sweetshark, yeah, that was the reason to split l10n in a separate package
<ricotz> which makes sru way faster where no language updates are needed
<ricotz> or simple build fixes
<Sweetshark> ricotz: huh? there are no l10ns build on armel (only on i386)
<ricotz> Sweetshark, yes, arch all is build on i386
<Sweetshark> ricotz: I can run the subquesttests and l10n stuff on i386 and amd64 and would still be 3 days faster there ...
<ricotz> right, armel is pretty slow
<nessita> hello all! I updated yesterday my Precise install and now that computer will not start my eth0 interface. dmesg shows, among other things: "init: Failed to spawn network-manager main process: unable to execute: No such file or directory"
<nessita> pitti: hi there! would you know about that? ^
<seb128> hey nessita
<seb128> cyphermox, ^
<nessita> I also tried setting up the eth0 iface manually, and when running ifconfig eth0 up, the iface will come up but the IP address is not configured (even though I set one in the /etc/network/interfaces)
<nessita> hola seb128!
<seb128> nessita, how are you?
<ricotz> seb128, oh, does the scrollbar patch break api? :\
<nessita> seb128: well, I've been better, starting the day with an useless computer (no internet == useless) makes me cranky :-)
<seb128> ricotz, only in ubuntu_ functions which were not used outside of gtk
<seb128> ricotz, i.e shouldn't make any difference
<ricotz> seb128, yes, so this shouldnt break on oneiric?
<nessita> seb128: any idea if there was an update for nm that may have caused this error I'm having?
<seb128> ricotz, should not
<ricotz> seb128, i see
<seb128> ricotz, scrollbars didn't get an update for the gtk change in precise either
<seb128> nessita, dunno that's why I tried to ping cyphermox
<ricotz> seb128, ok, thanks
<seb128> nessita, can you pastebin a dpkg -l | grep network-manager?
<nessita> seb128: so, an apt-cache policy network-manager will say 'Installed: (none)' :-/
<nessita> that would explain the no such file or directory :-P
<seb128> that's likely your issue
<seb128> did you dist-upgrade without reading what it was going to uninstall?
<nessita> seb128: no, this is a clean precise install from weeks
<nessita> seb128: yesterday, I apt-get update and apt-get upgrade
<seb128> nessita, hum, grep network-manager /var/log/dpkg.log?
<nessita> seb128: there is a remove from yesterday, and install and another remove
<nessita> seb128: I will download the .deb, install, and paste the log somewhere for you
<seb128> nessita, you clearly did stuff that were an "upgrade"
<seb128> were *not*
<nessita> seb128: I also installed a couple of indicators... but that shouldn't be the cause, no?
<seb128> nessita, dunno, indicator-network is based on conman, it might conflict with network-manager
<nessita> ah...
<nessita> seb128: yes, confirmed I installed indicator-network. I though that one was the "usual" network indicator... :-(
<seb128> nessita, no, the "usual indicator" is installed, no reason to go and install it ;-)
<seb128> nessita, the one we use is network-manager-applet
<seb128> it has indicator support
<nessita> seb128: ack, thanks for the info. Question: if I remove the indicator-network and connman packages, and install the nm.deb, shall I get my interfaces back?
<seb128> nessita, you should I think yes
<nessita> hum, nothing here, will restart jic
<seb128> kicking u1
<nessita> seb128: it worked, thanks for the help!
<seb128> thanks for syncing my files and working now, it was an hour ago I was trying to share that screenshot, I scped it on my people page for a while :p
<seb128> nessita, yw
<nessita> seb128: yeah, service performance is not good these days, we're working on that
<seb128> nessita, good to know it's beeing worked ;-)
<seb128> I didn't try to use it for a while to share something and that has been pretty frustrating today, I ended having to scp the files on my people page to share it
<seb128> but seems now it decided to sync, it only took it over an hour ;-)
<nessita> :-/
<seb128> it was server side issues anyway, I connected to the website and uploaded the file from there to share it but it returned a "could not locate object" error on the url
<seb128> well anyway, seems it started working again so I guess somebody did something ;-)
<nessita> seb128: our foundations team is working hard to get performance issues solved, the amount of users increased a lot lately (which is good news)
<ricotz> seb128, a short question, is eog running for you?
<ricotz> assuming you have gtk and glib updated already
<seb128> ricotz, seems not
<ricotz> hmm, weird, just noticed it now
<seb128> ricotz, do you use eog 3.2 as well?
<seb128> or is that also an issue on newer versions?
<ricotz> yes, i am using the precise version
<ricotz> seb128, sorry, g2g (i notified you ;) )
<seb128> ricotz, thanks
<cyphermox> nessita: haven't seen this before. Do you have a file /usr/sbin/NetworkManager?
<nessita> cyphermox: hi there! the problem was that I installed indicator-network thinking it was the "regular" net indicator
<nessita> cyphermox: which installed connman, and automaticallt removed nm
<cyphermox> ah, right
<nessita> cyphermox: so, sorry for the false alarm
<cyphermox> okay
<cyphermox> so you've reinstalled network-manager network-manager-gnome and all is well?
<nessita> cyphermox: I downloaded the nm deb and installed that, rebooted and all is good :-)
<cyphermox> ok
<cyphermox> wouldn't you then be missing the indicator?
<Ursinha> pitti, hi :) where can I find weekly meetings and such that I should be attending?
<BigWhale> 18 hours for a build? :'(
<Riddell> libglew1.6-dev provides libglew-dev but is in universe while libglew1.5-dev is in main
<Riddell> who's into libglew?  X people?
<seb128> Riddell, X people I guess yes, but 1.6 makes unity segfault on start on intel which is why we still have 1.5
<Riddell> shouldn't libglew-dev be kept on glew1.5 then?
 * Riddell nudges bryce and RAOF 
<seb128> Riddell, no, I think the idea was that 1.6 should be the default
<seb128> 1.5 is only for unity
<Riddell> seb128: hum then it shouldn't be in universe
<seb128> Riddell, likely not
<seb128> well I guess if it's in universe that's because nothing use it?
<seb128> otherwise it would show on component mismatch?
<Riddell> maybe but calligra is wanting to use it
<Riddell> or will be shortly
<Riddell> bryce, RAOF: are we right and glew1.6 should be promoted?
<seb128> Riddell, well I would say just build-depends on it and promote it when something tries to pull it in
<Riddell> seb128: it duplicates what's already in main, we normally try to avoid that, so I'd like to double check first
<mvo> hey deskopers (and seb128 ;) - is there a gtk3/gir version of gtkspell? or what should I do for spell checking? or am I just blind
<seb128> mvo, hey
<seb128> mvo, gtk3: libgtkspell-3-0
<seb128> but no gir apparently
<toabctl> can some have a look at https://code.launchpad.net/~toabctl/gnome-shell/ubuntu/+merge/88584 please?
<seb128> hey toabctl
<mvo> seb128: who needs gir if ctypes is available!
 * mvo takes out the sledgehammer
<seb128> lol
<seb128> toabctl, I will ask jbicha to have a look when he's around, he's working on gnome-shell
<kenvandine> seb128, i assume the gtk3.3.8 upload is what is causing all the weirdness?
<toabctl> seb128, ok. thx
<seb128> kenvandine, define "weirdness"
<kenvandine> weirdness being menus and labels looking insensitive
<seb128> kenvandine, known issue are: themes being broken, eog not starting
<kenvandine> and eog refusing to launch
<kenvandine> ok
<seb128> kenvandine, actually light-themes is fixed in bzr, if you want to sponsor that
<kenvandine> :)
<kenvandine> sure
<seb128> kenvandine, I'm trying to sort the eog not starting issue with desrt
<seb128> kenvandine, thanks
<agateau> seb128: hi, it seems lightdm packaging branch does not have the latest changes. Can you push it?
<seb128> kenvandine, I confirmed Cimi's patches work and fix the default theme
<seb128> so it just needs packaging
<kenvandine> seb128, great, thx
<seb128> agateau, no
<seb128> agateau, hey
 * agateau is confused
<seb128> agateau, I did a dirty snapshot from a bzr version with hacks for the ppa, I don't want that in the official vcs
<seb128> agateau, I need to rebase on the real tarball and then push
<agateau> seb128: oh ok
<seb128> agateau, I will do that once I'm done dealing with gtk issues ;-)
<agateau> seb128: did you have to work around issues like lightdm-set-defaults and gdmflexiserver getting installed in /usr/lib/lightdm/lightdm?
<seb128> agateau, no, that was changed yesterday or today in trunk
<seb128> agateau, i.e after I did my snapshot
<seb128> agateau, or I'm confusing what you ask with some other commit
<agateau> seb128: mmm, actually the current lightdm package in the archive has the problem
<agateau> dpkg -L lightdm | grep default
<agateau> /usr/lib/lightdm/lightdm/lightdm-set-defaults
<seb128> agateau, yeah, seems so
<agateau> seb128: ok, I am going to look into fixing it upstream, but I am not sure there is an easy answer for gdmflexiserver
<seb128> agateau, what's the issue?
<seb128> agateau, I mean why should it be hard?
<agateau> seb128: the patch from this bug has been applied, https://bugs.launchpad.net/lightdm/+bug/914086 ,
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 914086 in lightdm "ghtdm-1.0.6 automake fails with automake-1.11.2 due to "pkglibexecdir" usage" [Low,Fix released]
<agateau> seb128: so gdmflexiserver is installed in legacydir = $(libexecdir)/lightdm
<agateau> but on Ubuntu we have libexecdir = /usr/lib/lightdm iirc
<seb128> right
<agateau> seb128: so I don't know how to make gdmflexiserver install in /usr/lib/lightdm in the package, but still go in $(libexecdir)/lightdm from an upstream point of view
<agateau> defining libexecdir as /usr/lib is probably not an option :)
<seb128> no it's not ;-)
<seb128> agateau, well I'm not sure it's worth spending time on
<seb128> it's not like the current situation was creating any bug or confusing any normal user ;-)
<agateau> seb128: I am working on a debconf key for lightdm greeters, so I need at least lightdm-set-defaults to be where I expect it to b
<agateau> *be
<seb128> agateau, how,where is lightdm-greeter-session installed?
<agateau> seb128: lightdm-set-defaults is easy to fix though, so I may just fix that one
<seb128> because that's in the correct dir
<agateau> seb128: I guess it uses libexecdir, not pkglibexecdir
<20QAAK923> .
<20QAAK923> yikes, I wonder how I got this nickname
<seb128> lol
<jbicha> there, that's better
<kenvandine> haha
<agateau> seb128: that can be done for lightdm-set-defaults, but not for gdmflexiserver
<seb128> jbicha: hey
<seb128> jbicha, I noticed that you updated libsoup, webkit and gnome-games in the ppa
<seb128> jbicha, we probably can update those in precise, do you want to do the uploads there? do you need some reviews?
<jbicha> seb128: I need help with webkit in the install stage, I'm a little blind working with webkit as I don't have enough free harddrive space to build it locally
<seb128> jbicha, ok, I will have a look
<seb128> jbicha, did you have specific issues?
<agateau> seb128: mmm, actually lightdm-greeter-session comes from the packaging :)
<agateau> seb128: anyway, will figure something out of that, no worry
<seb128> agateau, thanks
<seb128> agateau, I think you can work on it without issue, my changes shouldn't conflict with that
<seb128> I will try to get the update cleaned and pushed in a bit
<agateau> seb128: ok thanks
<jbicha> seb128: well you can look at the logs, http://is.gd/XKqhIn
<jbicha> gnome-games has a few bugs still, I was having trouble getting LPI to work with the games that were ported to vala
<jbicha> https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=666851 https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=666824
<ubot2> Gnome bug 666851 in gnomine "gnomine has ugly gap above menubar" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<jbicha> seb128: do you want new gnome-games in precise now or wait for those things to be worked out?
<seb128> jbicha, can you maybe commit your gnome-games work to the official vcs and note in the changelog what is blocking the update?
<seb128> jbicha, I will email robert_ancell to check out what he thinks and Cc you on the email
<seb128> but I'm leaning toward landing it, though maybe first fix lpi and the majhong not starting issue
<seb128> I can have a look at the lpi patches later on if you want
<seb128> jbicha, btw <toabctl> can some have a look at https://code.launchpad.net/~toabctl/gnome-shell/ubuntu/+merge/88584 please?
<seb128> jbicha, if you are interested by reviewing it
<mvo> pitti: is there a way to get the pointer to the actual gobject from a pygi wrapped gobject? I'm looking at the spell check support (or lack thereof) and was wondering if ctypes or annotating libgtkspell-3 is quicker
<jbicha> seb128 toabctl I might not get to merging the gshell patch until later in the week
<seb128> jbicha, that's fine, thanks for looking at it ;-)
<toabctl> jbicha, ok. thanks
<jbicha> seb128: ok I pushed my gnome-games work to the desktop branch, talk more later!
<seb128> jbicha, thanks, ttyl!
<mvo> pitti: found it http://paste.ubuntu.com/807553/ - but I guess actually adding annotations to gtkspell makes more sense
<kenvandine> mvo, more generally useful for sure
<seb128> chrisccoulson, didrocks, Riddell, kenvandine, cyphermox, Sweetshark, tkamppeter: less than 10 minutes before meeting time if somebody gets an agenda item for it (none so far)
<didrocks> hey
<seb128> didrocks, btw sawing that your did some blogging about the nautilus bookmarks, you get some bugs reported as well ;-)
<mhr3> mvo, synaptic still crashes with P :(
<didrocks> seb128: I commented on the bug report
<didrocks> seb128: tell me what you think
<mhr3> mvo, still the came atk bug
<seb128> didrocks, oh, "Desktop Merger" is you, gotcha
<micahg> ricotz: AIUI microreleases need FFes if they have new features (or don't if they have a standing freeze exception)
<didrocks> argh
 * didrocks unlogs from launchpad
<seb128> lol
<mvo> mhr3: meh
<mvo> mhr3: could you check if lp:~mvo/synaptic/gtk3 works and does not crash
<mhr3> woo, there's gtk3 synaptic?
 * mhr3 branches
<seb128> didrocks, I'm not sure to get your comment, is that reply to the "nautilus doesn't get focussed" issues? the "desktop menu" seems to spawn new dialogs when you open something, the ql use just change the location of the open nautilus
<didrocks> seb128: it depends in fact of the use case
<seb128> chrisccoulson, didrocks, Riddell, kenvandine, cyphermox, Sweetshark, tkamppeter: it's meeting time if anyone has something to discuss
<didrocks> seb128: ok, you're right, I was puzzled when I got multiple windows in fact
<Riddell> hi
<Riddell> how was budapest?
<seb128> hey Riddell, how are you?
<Riddell> oh slowly recovering thanks, not going to be driving for a while I think but I can do most other things
<mvo> mhr3: its looking for help, but it did build/work for me in my short tests
<seb128> Budapest was good though not really cold, seems to be a weird winter for the weather ;-)
<ricotz> micahg, huh, what?
<seb128> Riddell, good to hear that you are getting better
<micahg> ricotz: huh what?
<ricotz> <micahg> ricotz: AIUI microreleases need FFes if they have new features (or don't if they have a standing freeze exception)
<Sweetshark> micahg, ricotz: huh what?
<ricotz> did i miss something?
<micahg> ricotz: not sure, what's the question ;)
<ricotz> micahg, i just got your message
<seb128> chrisccoulson, didrocks, Riddell, kenvandine, cyphermox, Sweetshark, tkamppeter: ok, no meeting needed it seems, everybody can go back to work (for those who stopped at least ;-)
 * Sweetshark goes back to simulate work.
<cyphermox> seb128: blasphemy!
<seb128> lol
<cyphermox> what's this stopping work thing you speak of?
<didrocks> seb128: hum, wondering how to get the quicklist safe. Not really fancy to spawn a new nautilus process for that from without nautilus. I'll need to dig a little bit more in the code to see if: 1. I can get from the accelerator the shortcut and 2. how to open a new window from there
<Sweetshark> cyphermox: its the things you do after death ;)
<cyphermox> Sweetshark: O_O
<mhr3> mvo, yey, it doesn't crash! :)
<mhr3> awesome
<seb128> didrocks, can't you just do the same thing that the menus are doing?
<mvo> mhr3: cool! thanks for testing!
<seb128> cyphermox, speaking about working, bluez and network-manager-applet are showing as outdated on version ;-)
<cyphermox> yeah :/
<cyphermox> bluez I should be able to upload today, nm-applet I'm working on the flickering fix, so it will take a bit
<didrocks> seb128: you mean the desktop menu, right?
<seb128> ok
<seb128> didrocks, yes
<didrocks> seb128: also, ou will notice that it's not alphabetically ordered :)
<didrocks> seb128: I'll have a look there, nice suggestion!
<cyphermox> seb128: this and it all doesn't fix the bluetooth issues on oneiric, the patches on bugs don't seem to help, they just make it crash slower :)
<seb128> didrocks, great ;-)
<didrocks> (and no desktop)
<seb128> cyphermox, hum, ok
<seb128> didrocks, right, the menu seems to be in the same order than your list before sorting
<seb128> so I guess nautilus is inconsistent between its sidebar and menu
<didrocks> seb128: indeed, I'll look at the callback function to see if I can plug to the same
<didrocks> seb128: right
<seb128> will mention it to upstream
<didrocks> thanks
<seb128> but I know that federico was speaking about getting that code in gtk to have gtk and nautilus behaving the same way
<seb128> that would probably help for what you do as well but it's not done,available yet
<didrocks> yeah, let's see if we can get something first :)
<seb128> didrocks, btw there is a chance that bug #917739 is due to your patch as well
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 917739 in nautilus "nautilus crashed with SIGSEGV in g_type_check_instance_is_a()" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/917739
<didrocks> seb128: I'm afraid this is something that need work in unity: if you refresh a quicklist while it's opened, it's not refreshed
<didrocks> seb128: and as nautilus likes a lot refreshing the bookmarks list, if you click afterward, the callback function isn't good
 * didrocks tries to think how to workaround that
<seb128> didrocks, I guess there is work to do on both side, making nautilus robust and making unity refresh the ql correctly
<seb128> didrocks, oh, and "nautilus to refresh the bookmarks" seems like a good bug to put on the performance,power,etc list ;-)
<didrocks> seb128: well, if the ql is opened, and nautilus refreshes the ql meanwhile, not sure how I can tell "this dbusmenuitem" doesn't exist anymore
<didrocks> seb128: yeah
<seb128> ideally it wouldn't refresh that list when nont needed
<didrocks> seb128: it's doing it 30 times at startup, at least
<didrocks> (with the same list)
<seb128> that's crazy
<didrocks> ineed
<didrocks> indeed*
<seb128> can you register a bug about it?
<seb128> I will put it on the list for precise
<didrocks> sure, will do
<seb128> thanks
<seb128> didrocks, try asking kenvandine or tedg maybe, I'm sure they had to deal with such issues for i.e the messaging menu
<didrocks> indeed, kenvandine ? ^
<seb128> the indicators don't refresh when open to avoid the items changing while you click
<didrocks> tedg: ^
 * achiang discovers an annoying bug in xchat-indicator
<tedg> Actually they do refresh while it's open... that's an open bug.  We've got a proposed fix from mpt, but it really needs to be implemented in GTK.
<tedg> It's kinda a tricky thing really, we want to have the most current data given to the user.  But avoid accidental clicks.
<achiang> hm, it's actually an old bug. #587902
<achiang> kenvandine: is there any chance of adding that above bug into your queue?
<didrocks> tedg: so, should I annoy gord or MacSlow about it?
<tedg> didrocks, Uhm, sure, if you'd like :-)
<didrocks> tedg: I would love it even! :)
<kenvandine> achiang, that is a hard one
<kenvandine> i've tried, i can't handle that as a plugin
<achiang> kenvandine: oh. ok, i didn't know if it was bitesized or not; else i would have taken a crack at it
<kenvandine> achiang, the plugin api doesn't expose a way to handle that
<kenvandine> xchat could be modified to expose that, but it wouldn't be trivial
<achiang> kenvandine: i see. it's rather annoying.... is it that xchat keeps sending a notification, or that the messaging indicator won't acknowledged it already got the notification?
<kenvandine> it is just because the nick has changed
<kenvandine> we don't see the change
<kenvandine> i've considered doing some substring matching to handle some cases, but i fear that would cause more problems
<achiang> right, but you can clear the indication in the messaging indicator... until it comes back
<kenvandine> clearing the indicator based on string matching seems icky
<achiang> that's the real issue, imho
<achiang> i clear it, but then my envelope keeps turning blue
<kenvandine> i can't though
<kenvandine> so the channel stays the same, even though the nick changed
<kenvandine> well
<kenvandine> sort of...
<kenvandine> achiang, the clear menu item doesn't help at all in this case
<kenvandine> new messages keep showing up on the existing channel
<achiang> kenvandine: ah
<kenvandine> but i can't get a reference to the channel, just the string
<kenvandine> so that is the best i can map it, unless the channel itself was exposed via the plugin interface
<kenvandine> kind of annoying
<achiang> kenvandine: got it. maybe we list this in the papercuts project and see if someone else wants to take it up? :)
<kenvandine> i would love for someone else to fix that :)
<achiang> me too.
<achiang> oh, a papercut is "trivially fixable" :(
<kenvandine> achiang, i'll try to take a look again when i get some free time
<achiang> kenvandine: it's not a huge deal. i'd be more interested in getting that empathy crasher fixed. :)
<kenvandine> achiang, me too :)
 * kenvandine heads out for a bit, bbl
<didrocks> good night everyone
<bryce> Riddell, if unity is depending on it, then yeah probably does make sense to promote it, and maybe sort out the crash so we only ship one version.
<bryce> Riddell, seb128: glew is actually not part of X.org and since it's been in universe, it's not a package we've maintained or paid much attention to.
<bryce> Riddell, seb128: If you could link me to the bug # for the glew1.6 crash, I can look into getting a fix for it, if you would like to not have glew1.5 in main.
<Sarvatt> it's highly probable the glew 1.6 problems aren't an issue anymore too with newer mesa, i haven't been able to dig up the old bug reports
<seb128> bryce, https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/glew/1.5.7.is.1.5.2-1ubuntu1
<seb128> bryce, you did the revert ;-)
<bryce> did I!
<seb128> oh, yeah, you did ;-)
<seb128> Sarvatt, well I couldn't get the nux test to segfault as it used to on my box during the rally but kamstrup got a bug that seemed like glew1.6 issue
<seb128> it was maybe a different one though
<seb128> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/glew1.5/1.5.7.is.1.5.2-1ubuntu3 suggest didrocks opened a bug but he didn't let the reference
<seb128> bryce, Sarvatt, Riddell: I will coordinate with didrocks to do a test ppa for unity on glew 1.6 so we can get some uptodate testing and infos
<bryce> seb128, that would be great
<bryce> I seem to have blocked out all this glew work from my memory ;-)
<Sarvatt> yeah nux/unity had to be built against 1.6 to have the problem, that would be a big help
<ricotz> seb128, didrocks was obviously missing to bump the soname in rhythmbox
<seb128> ...
<seb128> ricotz, of course you did that update in your ppa or somewhere and bumped the soname? ;-)
<ricotz> seb128, just noticed it while this update came trought :\
<ricotz> yeah i did :(
<seb128> no comment, though I start being really annoyed by the situation
<seb128> thanks for pointing it
<seb128> will tell it to didrocks tomorrow, I guess it will not break anything since nothing uses that lib
<ricotz> seb128, ok, but when i actually did a merge proposal for glib it was ignored
<seb128> yeah, I'm sorry about that, it didn't show up on version due to some bug
<ricotz> seb128, this change isnt in yet though :\
<ricotz> it isnt a problem though
<seb128> it was an update build-depends version right?
<seb128> or libpcre or something?
<ricotz> yes
<seb128> sorry I totally forgot about that during holidays
<seb128> but please don't stop on one badly handled merge request
<seb128> stuff like rb should be trivial to get sponsored
<ricotz> seb128, also the glib 2.30.2 update diff for oneiric
<ricotz> which you said is a bit to invasive for a sru
<seb128> right, true story ;-)
<seb128> well bottom line is that normal unstable update should be no issue
<ricotz> i hope you still have a link
<seb128> see how many stuff jbicha got sponsored
<ricotz> ok
<bryce> seb128, hmm, the last changelog entry in glew says "Orphan package".  Is this no longer being actively maintained in debian?
<seb128> bryce, http://packages.qa.debian.org/g/glew/news/20111227T234736Z.html
<bryce> aha
<seb128> bryce, just changed maintainer it seems
<bryce> hmm, when I reverted the bug  I assigned it to ayatana to look into more, since the crash was something in nux.  However no one looked into it; it just got unassigned.
<bryce> looking again at the stacktrace, the crash definitely is nux, not glew.  the new glew version just triggered it, not sure why.
<seb128> bryce, jay said that glew report of the card,driver capabilities was buggy
<seb128> like that it was claiming supporting power of 2 textures when glxinfo was claiming it doesn't, or the other way around
<seb128> which was leading to nux trying to use features that it shouldn't since the hardware,driver didn't really support them
<bryce> mm yeah that could do it
<ricotz> seb128, did you have a look at what went wrong with eog?
<seb128> ricotz, yes, it's a bug in gtk, desrt reverted the commit that broken it in git, I will upload that revert to precise in a bit
<ricotz> seb128, ah ok, thanks
<seb128> yw
<jbicha> seb128: maybe I kept libsoup in the PPA because I didn't have commit rights https://code.launchpad.net/~jbicha/+junk/libsoup2.4-2.37.4
<jbicha> it's needed for new webkit
<seb128> jbicha, hum, it should be in the desktop set, can you email cjwatson about it?
<seb128> jbicha, can you also do a merge request for it? I will review it tomorrow (I'm about to go for dinner, not sure I will still do a lot tonightà
<nessita> hello! if anyone is free to do a couple of sponsorhips, you can take a look at https://code.launchpad.net/~nataliabidart/ubuntu/precise/ubuntu-sso-client/ubuntu-sso-client-2.99.2/+merge/88926 and https://code.launchpad.net/~nataliabidart/ubuntu/precise/ubuntuone-control-panel/ubuntuone-control-panel-2.99.2/+merge/88925
<seb128> nessita, hey, I can do that
<nessita> seb128: shouldn't you be having dinner instead? :-p
<seb128> nessita, I had dinner! 40 minutes is enough time to eat ;-) I will just upload your stuff, finish reading email and then go watch some tv ;-)
<nessita> seb128: enjoy then :)
<seb128> nessita, thanks ;-)
<seb128> nessita, hey again
<nessita> seb128: hola!
<seb128> nessita, so I sponsoring sso, will do the control panel tomorrow since dobey didn't roll ubuntuone-client 2.99.2 yet
<seb128> which you depends on
<seb128> doh, sponsoring -> sponsored
<nessita> seb128: makes perfect sense, thanks!
<nessita> seb128: enjoy your evening
<seb128> nessita, you're welcome ;-)
<seb128> thanks, you as well!
 * nessita heads to Pilates soon
<seb128> nessita, what is "Pilates"?
<nessita> ah... an activity like yoga
<seb128> nessita, ok, google says some sort of sport ;-)
<TheMuso> Morning folks.
<nessita> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pilates
<jbicha> gnome-games builds in my sbuild but chokes in the PPA, and I don't understand why
<jbicha> https://launchpadlibrarian.net/90299936/buildlog_ubuntu-precise-i386.gnome-games_1%3A3.3.4-0ubuntu0~precise1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<TheMuso> jbicha: Perhaps your chroot has a package already installed that the PPA chroots don't, and its not in build-depends?
<seb128> jbicha, you lack a build-depends on gobject-introspection
<seb128> jbicha, it has the aclocal macros required
<seb128> jbicha, well I would think, not sure if,why it's install in your local build though
<jbicha> seb128: ok thanks for helping me interpret the error
<seb128> jbicha, you're welcome
<seb128> jbicha, can you confirm that the package is install in your local build?
<jbicha> seb128: yes, it was; maybe I need to do a better job cleaning my sbuild
<seb128> jbicha, ok, good, so that's it for pretty sure ;-)
<seb128> jbicha, yeah, or use pbuilder or similar
<jbicha> I have it set for purge_build_deps = 'successful'
<seb128> hum, no idea about that, I never used sbuild ;-)
<TheMuso> jbicha: How was your sbuild chroot built?
<TheMuso> Morning RAOF, how was your trip?
<RAOF> Longer than expected!
<TheMuso> Thats no good.
<dobey> who wants to see a crazy unity rendering bug?
<TheMuso> What happened?
<RAOF> QF 10 got delayed, so we stayed a night in a hotel at Heathrow.  That made me miss the last Melbourne→Hobart flight on Monday, so I spent Monday night in a hotel at Tullamarine.\
<RAOF> dobey: Always!
<dobey> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/917911
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 917911 in unity "Firefox icons are rendered very oddly in dash" [Undecided,New]
<TheMuso> RAOF: Oh man that really sucks!
<dobey> pretty sure it's not a hardware/x/driver issue :)
<TheMuso> I remember hearing about QF10 being delayed when I flew into Singapore on Sunday.
<TheMuso> But didn't know what flight you were on from London...
 * TheMuso is kinda glad he got the flights he did. :)
<RAOF> Yeah.
<RAOF> Lucky.
<RAOF> Oooh, multi-head Unity bug!
<chrisccoulson> RAOF, sounds like you had an eventful trip back ;)
<RAOF> Yes, it was.
<RAOF> I've now been to the UK, though :)
<bryce> RAOF, wb
<chrisccoulson> RAOF, you probably saw the best parts of it already ;)
<bryce> RAOF, did you get a chance to see anything, or just sleep?
<chrisccoulson> j/k :)
<RAOF> I got to see the inside of a hotel 3 minutes drive from the Heathrow arrivals car park :)
#ubuntu-desktop 2012-01-18
<BigWhale> Morning
<pitti> Good morning
<RAOF> Good morning pitti!
<pitti> hey RAOF, how are you? how's the jet lag?
<RAOF> Mitigated by the extreme length of time it took to actually get back :)
<RAOF> (I got back home *yesterday*)
<pitti> !
<pitti> RAOF: how's that? you didn't fly with TheMuso?
<RAOF> No.  I was flying with Kate and William and Ian.
<RAOF> QF 10 to Melbourne, then Melbourne→Hobart
<RAOF> So I spent Saturday night in a hotel outside Heathrow, QF 10 got in to Melbourne at 7pm Monday which was just in time to miss the last plane to Hobart for the day.  So I spent Monday night in a hotel opposite Melbourne airport, and then got back Tuesday morning.
<RAOF> It was *totally awesome*
<pitti> hmm, spending the night in a hotel for a change!
<pitti> we really should do a sprint on a camping site one of these days!
<RAOF> I was saying that on Friday.
<RAOF> We should have an open-air sprint.  Somewhere nice and sunny, but not too sunny.
<pitti> with a forest and a lake, too
<RAOF> Yes.
<RAOF> It would obviously need to be *in* the forest, because working in the direct sunlight sucks.
<TheMuso> Morning pitti.
<TheMuso> RAOF, pitti, yeah I agree, an open air sprint would be nice.
<micahg> wow, LibreOffice on armel, almost 5 days and still going...
<didrocks> good morning
<pitti> bonjour didrocks
<didrocks> hey pitti! how do you feel?
<pitti> didrocks: much better, thanks!
<pitti> almost no pain any more, and I can eat bananas again
<didrocks> pitti: waow, seems you were quick to recover! You are quite lucky :)
<pitti> didrocks: fortunately it was relatively easy indeed; no horizontal teeth or other jaw-breaking actions :)
<didrocks> RAOF: hey, it seems that the nvidia driver is not kind with me from my Monday upload
<didrocks> RAOF: I had to remove my xorg.conf (two monitors), rebooting just display on my external screen, and when I start nvidia-settings: http://paste.ubuntu.com/808272/ which is the laptop screen
<ricotz> didrocks, hello
<ricotz> didrocks, you missed the soname bump of librhythmbox
<didrocks> hey ricotz, how are you?
<ricotz> didrocks, thanks i am fine
<didrocks> ricotz: oh? didn't see it in configure.ac. Should have been already in latest snapshot
<ricotz> hoping you too?
<didrocks> yeah, I'm fine, thanks!
<ricotz> it got bumped on release 4 to 5
<ricotz> *release,
<didrocks> ricotz: indeed, tweaking that. Thanks
<ricotz> yw
<didrocks> pitti: looking for the slow "shutdown" issue, seems that users are mainly pointing network-manager as being guilty
<didrocks> (reported my findings there: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam/Meeting/2012-01-24)
<pitti> didrocks: interesting, thanks!
<didrocks> yw :)
<chrisccoulson> good morning everyone
<pitti> hey chrisccoulson
<didrocks> hey chrisccoulson, how are you?
<chrisccoulson> hi pitti, how are you?
<chrisccoulson> hi didrocks, i'm good thanks. and you?
<didrocks> chrisccoulson: i'm fine, thanks :)
<pitti> chrisccoulson: quite well, thanks! almost no pain any more, and I can eat bananas again :)
<bryce> pitti, pain?  what happened?
<chrisccoulson> ah, that's good :)
<pitti> bryce: got two wisdom teeth pulled yesterday
<bryce> ahh
<chrisccoulson> pitti, was it the lower wisdom teeth?
<pitti> chrisccoulson: both on left side; right side will follow in a few weeks
<bryce> pitti, good to hear you're recovering; I had mine out when I was in high school
<didrocks> same here, got them pulled out almost 10 years from now.
<chrisccoulson> yeah, i had my bottom ones removed a few years ago
<chrisccoulson> i actually quite enjoyed it, because i was given midazolam whilst they were being removed ;)
<pitti> chrisccoulson: that must be a hell of a drug; I didn't particularly enjoy when they crowbared them out, felt like my jar was getting torn off
<chrisccoulson> pitti - yeah, they had to cut my gums and drill the side of the socket out so that they could pull them out sideways (I've still got one of my top wisdom teeth in the way)
<bryce> pitti, ow, sucks :-(
<chrisccoulson> but i didn't really mind whilst they were doing it :)
<pitti> chrisccoulson: *shudder*
<bryce> guess I was lucky.  Doctor said, "Breathe deeply," and next thing I knew I was in my Dad's car being driven home with wads of cotton in my mouth.
<chrisccoulson> oh,you had a general anaesthetic?
<bryce> yup, don't know exactly what it was but it sure did the trick
<smspillaz> chrisccoulson: oh man, prepare for a world of pain
<chrisccoulson> hi smspillaz
<smspillaz> or rather, they injected so much local anaesthetic into my mouth when they did that that I couldn't eat or speak for about 3 days
<chrisccoulson> heh :)
<didrocks> chrisccoulson: ubuntu-fr has a worse blackout FYI: http://www.ubuntu-fr.org/
<didrocks> hey smspillaz
<chrisccoulson> didrocks, nice!
<chrisccoulson> it's a shame we don't officially participate in this ;)
<didrocks> yeah
<didrocks> http://linuxfr.org/ is nice too
<chrisccoulson> lol
<didrocks> a SOPA-compatible image :)
<didrocks> smspillaz: do you know where we are with the "transparency regression" in the SRU? (so that we can upload a new version)
<seb128> hey desktopers ;-)
<didrocks> salut seb128
<pitti> bonjour seb128, ca va?
<seb128> lut didrocks, pitti
<pitti> c'est l'heur de boulot?
<agateau> hey seb128 !
<seb128> how are you?
<seb128> pitti, en effert !
<chrisccoulson> ████████ seb128
<pitti> or "l'hour"?
<smspillaz> didrocks: I had a quick look at the code and it doesn't look like any recent changes would have directly caused it. Looks like a nux state leak, I'll need to talk to jay
<seb128> effet
<seb128> pitti, "l'heure"
<pitti> ah, merci
<seb128> chrisccoulson, can't read that but hey to you ;-)
<seb128> lut agateau
<agateau> chrisccoulson: did you just say something inappropriate to seb128 :)
<seb128> everybody is awake today it seems ;-)
<didrocks> smspillaz: ok, I think we will have to hold on the SRU because of it
<agateau> chrisccoulson: luckily sopa is here to protect us
<smspillaz> guh :/
<chrisccoulson> heh :)
<smspillaz> didrocks: we should just remove that option, though I guess we can't do that in an sru
<seb128> chrisccoulson, wth! you don't respect the coc there!
<smspillaz> didrocks: sucks, because that branch should really boost performance
<chrisccoulson> lol
<didrocks> pitti: there is a regresssion in the unity SRU ^^ (if you change the transparency for the panel in unity, it affects the decoration transparency (and some windows transparency as well)
<seb128> ;-)
<didrocks> smspillaz: not really an option in a stable release
<pitti> didrocks: ah, thanks for the warning; so we'll wait for a followup?
<seb128> didrocks, how do you change that option? is that only ccsm?
<smspillaz> didrocks: yeah I know, thats why it sucks
<smspillaz> seb128: yes
<seb128> "who cares"?
<didrocks> seb128: ccsm only, so not officially supported
<smspillaz> but people will hate on us so ...
<didrocks> but a lot of people seems to do that, even at canonical and I got  pinged a lot
<seb128> like users who are able to shot themself in the feet with ccsm can deal with it
<seb128> ok...
<smspillaz> I can add a workaround in compiz for it, but thats about it
<didrocks> well, nobody made the link with the unity option apparently
<didrocks> they thought something changed into compiz :)
<seb128> well if we stop on any option provided in ccsm that will be sport ;-)
<didrocks> seb128: that options that *we* provide
<didrocks> (for unity)
<seb128> didrocks, I don't count ccsm as "provided"
<didrocks> well, if you take the blame, I'm ok ;)
<seb128> no, that's fine, I just wish we would stop shipping ccsm ;-)
<didrocks> people will use gconf-tools, they are sneaky!
<smspillaz> ccsm is not really the problem problem
<smspillaz> *really the problem
<seb128> didrocks, if they use gconf tools they are really on their own and deserver breakages they get though ;-)
<didrocks> smspillaz: I'm fine with the workaround, if it can be in unity as well :)
<smspillaz> didrocks: yeah its just ... ugh, hang on
<didrocks> (for the SRU only)
<seb128> smspillaz, the problem is the number of untested or not well maintained options we expose to users
<seb128> well, anyway
<seb128> pitti, how do you feel today?
<seb128> pitti, did you manage to sleep normally?
<smspillaz> seb128: indeed
<smspillaz> didrocks: I can't test it directly right now, but unityshell.cpp:449 in trunk can be changed to
<smspillaz>   glPushAttrib(GL_VIEWPORT_BIT | GL_ENABLE_BIT |
<smspillaz>                GL_TEXTURE_BIT | GL_COLOR_BUFFER_BIT | GL_SCISSOR_BIT);
<smspillaz> erm
<smspillaz>   glPushAttrib(GL_VIEWPORT_BIT | GL_ENABLE_BIT | GL_COLOR_BIT |
<smspillaz>                GL_TEXTURE_BIT | GL_COLOR_BUFFER_BIT | GL_SCISSOR_BIT);
<agateau> is there a web page somewhere which describe the changes between each values of debian/compat?
<agateau> *value
<didrocks> smspillaz: ok, thanks, I will try to deal with that and get back to you :)
<seb128> agateau, man debhelper
<seb128> agateau, look for "COMPATABILITY LEVELS"
<seb128> agateau, it has the details of each version
<agateau> seb128: oh thanks, I didn't scroll down enough
<seb128> yw
<agateau> seb128: it is a nice description of the mess I am in :/
<agateau> seb128: I am still working on sorting the installation dir of lightdm tools
<seb128> agateau, ok, sorry but the update is taking time, my bzr skills suck, I need didrocks help
<agateau> seb128: the only way to get libexecdir not to be /usr/lib/lightdm and thus pkglibexecdir not to be /usr/lib/lightdm/lightdm is to set debian/compat to 9...
<agateau> seb128: but then we enter the world of multiarch...
<seb128> agateau, the packaging is derivated from the 1.0 serie and we want to switch to 1.1 but they diverged, I'm not sure how to deal with it
<agateau> seb128: meaning the tools are then installed in /usr/lib/$arch-dir/lightdm
<seb128> hum, "nice"
<agateau> seb128: which makes it painful to call them from postinst
<seb128> agateau, you need a postinst.in generated from the rules or something
<agateau> wow
<didrocks> I'm wondering why it went force and back for pkglibexecdir
<seb128> but yeah, that's non trivial
<didrocks> from /usr/lib/lightdm to /usr/lib and then now back to /usr/lib/lightdm
<seb128> good question
<seb128> drop him an email ;-)
<agateau> seb128: can't we just get the tools to install in /usr/bin or /usr/sbin?
<agateau> that would be much simpler
<didrocks> seb128: it's a tooling issue, not robert's (the patch is mine, after a debian guy told it changed from /usr/lib/lightdm to /usr/lib in the tooling)
<didrocks> which was right at the time :)
<seb128> agateau, what problem do you try to solve?
<seb128> like is there anything not working now?
<agateau> I want to be able to call lightdm-set-defaults from unity-greeter and lightdm-kde-greeter postinst
<seb128> out of the dir being theorically wrong on disk from an unedeed subdir?
<seb128> well you can do that today
<agateau> it does not work right now because the postinst look for the script in /usr/lib/lightdm, not in /usr/lib/lightdm/lightdm
<seb128> just fix the scripts?
<agateau> you mean use "/usr/lib/lightdm/lightdm/lightdm-set-defaults" ?
<agateau> that would be super ugly, no ?
<agateau> especially since it has to be duplicated in all lightdm greeters
<seb128> well, I guess we could install the utility in sbin
<agateau> that's what I think as well
<agateau> this should be done upstream, right?
<seb128> I don't like much putting non-user-commands in the path
<seb128> but you could argue that lightdm-set-defaults is a tool admin could be wanting to run as well
<seb128> upstream> better yes
<agateau> /usr/sbin is not in the path by default, so that won't affect non-root users
<agateau> we already install the greeters in /usr/sbin, which makes even less sense imo
<seb128> ok
<seb128> let's do that then
<agateau> ok, thanks, I am going to make a merge-request for this then
<didrocks> (think you need to change casper, ubiquity and some other sessions postinst IIRC ;))
<agateau> oh fun
<agateau> didrocks: maybe on the packaging side we can ship a transition script in /usr/lib/lightdm?
<agateau> didrocks: on the other hand, they are already broken right now
<agateau> didrocks: so it won't be worse
<didrocks> agateau: well, it's quick enough to fix, just look at the impacted places
<didrocks> I can help you if needed
<agateau> didrocks: I mean: sure I want to fix these, but it may not be worth setting up a transition script
<didrocks> agreed, if it's broken today :)
<agateau> I assume it is, since precise lightdm package does not put the script in the right dir
 * didrocks wonders how daily image starts then
<agateau> that is weird indeed
<seb128> we are not broken
<seb128> only the ppa version has the wrong dir no?
<seb128> the precise version should be ok?
 * didrocks dpkg -L
<agateau> seb128: ah, correct!
<seb128> agateau, didrocks: I will workaround it from the packaging for 1.1.1
<seb128> i.e put it back to /usr/lib/lightdm
<agateau> precise still has 1.0.6
<didrocks> /usr/lib/lightdm/lightdm-set-defaults
<seb128> didrocks, yeah, that's the correct location
<didrocks> yeah, that was my latest patch
<didrocks> something changed meanwhile on the toolchain again
<seb128> ?
<seb128> didrocks, agateau: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~lightdm-team/lightdm/trunk/revision/1358
<seb128> that's your issue right?
<seb128> hum no
<seb128> similar but for the guest session
<agateau> seb128: if you are into "beautiful" fixes, I did that yesterday: http://pastebin.com/bYRx0n6i
<agateau> seb128: as ugly as it is, it works :)
<agateau> but I guess there are better ways to do that
<didrocks> so, we were using libexec_PROGRAMS before
<agateau> I assume passing --libexecdir=/usr/lib to configure would be enough
<seb128> agateau, yes, I was going to say
<seb128> that's a less hackish workaround ;-)
<didrocks> then, we got: https://bugs.launchpad.net/lightdm/+bug/861371
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 861371 in lightdm "use pkglibexecdir instead of libexecdir for lightdm-set-defaults" [Low,Fix released]
<didrocks> ah here we go
<didrocks> so, in fact, it's assuming we are using dh9
<didrocks> but now dh9 move pkglibexecdir to arch-based, isn't it?
<pitti> mvo: good morning! sorry, was offline yesterday
<agateau> I love this part: "(well in fact in now use multi-arch dirs but it's irrelevant here)."
<pitti> mvo: I don't know how to get a real gobject pointer from a pygi wrapper
<seb128> didrocks, we are not on v6 though
<seb128> v9
<agateau> as long as you don't try to call the script, it's indeed irrelevant :)
<didrocks> seb128: indeed, we discussed with robert and he planned to move to it :)
<pitti> mvo: if you need real GI bindings for gtkspell, perhaps you can open a bug for it? or do you get along with the ctypes hack for now?
<seb128> well, let's put it in sbin
<seb128> with a compat symlink to the old location in the packaging
<didrocks> agateau: maybe ask slangasek? there is maybe another autotools variable for installing in /usr/lib/<pkgname> without being arch-linked?
<didrocks> or sbin :)
<agateau> I wonder how other packages handle binaries installed in multi-arch dirs, I looked on my system and there are a few of them. I am afraid the answer will be "generate the scripts which calls those binaries" :/
 * agateau likes the sbin solution :)
<seb128> agateau, well usually stuff in libexecdir are not meant to be called by others
<mvo> pitti: its quite cool, hash(gobject) is the pointer to the gobject (which makes sense). the ctypes hack works, but it seems a much better idea to annotate the gtkspell, I guess thats all thats needed and looks like its not too much work
<mvo> I will try to look into it later today
<didrocks> so, we need to do: the greeters, gnome-session, casper and the xubuntu settings package (maybe some edubuntu ones?) as far as I see
<pitti> mvo: hash(object)> heh
<agateau> didrocks: if we set up a symlink as seb128 suggested we don't have to do them all at once, though
<didrocks> agateau: indeed, but still, better to drop it before the end of the cycle :)
<agateau> didrocks: agreed
<mvo> ctypes really allows for crazy stuff, its fun (and unforgiving, each mistake -> SEGV)
<seb128> didrocks, gnome-session?
<seb128> didrocks, where,why does it set the lightdm greeter?
<agateau> seb128: maybe it calls another bin from /usr/lib/lightdm?
<didrocks> seb128: it sets the lightdm default session
<didrocks> same tool :)
<agateau> ah right
<seb128> oh right
<seb128> well in any case I'm going to do 1.1.1 with the old path still
<seb128> I don't want to mix update and transition
<didrocks> pitti: closed the "focus" nautilus issue as ubuntu10 I uploaded this morning now unconditionnaly opens in a new window (which makes more sense, thinking about it)
<seb128> we can do another revision which moves the bin to sbin and add a symlink
<pitti> didrocks: thanks
<seb128> but I would like robert_ancell to ack the move to sbin first
<didrocks> pitti: for the crash, it's the one I discussed with seb yesterday, quite tricky, and mixing libunity issue and nautilus one
<didrocks> smspillaz: are you sure about GL_COLOR_BIT? got a FTBFS/ error: 'GL_COLOR_BIT' was not declared in this scope
<smspillaz> didrocks: oh, hmm, its a little more involved than that actually
<smspillaz> I'll try it out later today
<didrocks> ok
<smspillaz> I would say GL_CURRENT_BIT but I'm not keen on that since iirc it was broken on nvidia
<seb128> didrocks, agateau: ok, lightdm uploaded and vcs updated, sorry it took a while
<seb128> didrocks, thanks for the help sorting the merge issues
<agateau> seb128: thanks! looking at it right now
<agateau> seb128: gdmflexiserver and lightdm-guest-session-wrapper are still in /usr/lib/lightdm/lightdm, that is going to cause troubles I am afraid
<seb128> agateau, why?
<agateau> seb128: aren't there other packages calling them... mmm, maybe not actually
<seb128> agateau, the first one has its dir injected to the path by lightdm and the second is called by lightdm
<seb128> agateau, well user switching and guest session still work for me
<didrocks> seb128: yw ;)
<agateau> seb128: right, so moving them would actually cause trouble... you are correct
<seb128> ;-)
<seb128> well it wouldn't cause trouble, well at least not trouble over a restart
<seb128> but the currnet path doesn't create issues either
<agateau> seb128: I am currently looking into moving stuff to sbin, but we can't move gdmflexiserver there. I was thinking about adding a --with-gdmflexiserver-dir to ./configure, do you think it makes sense?
<seb128> agateau, well, ideally we would drop that stuff and get a dbus service equivalent
<seb128> it doesn't hurt where it's stored at the moment I would bother trying to change that
<agateau> seb128: I am not exactly sure what gdmflexiserver does, I just know it must not be in $PATH by default :)
<seb128> if I was to invest time on it that would rather be to deprecate the concept, and have a cross dm dbus service rather than a wrapper with gdm in the name ;-)
<agateau> makes sense :)
<seb128> agateau, it's an utility which can be used to give commands to gdm
<seb128> like "switch to this user"
<seb128> lightdm emulates it because that's what gnome-screensaver use to switch user
<seb128> well having it in the path wouldn't be an issue, but it would make lightdm and gdm conflict since they would ship the same file
<agateau> seb128: ok, makes sense
<seb128> one other way to "fix" it would be to have a standalone source,binary with a gdmflexiserver wrapper
<seb128> so gdm, lightdm, etc could depends on that
<seb128> the wrapper would have the path location
<seb128> other dms would rename theirs to i.e gdmflexiserver.gdm
<agateau> and the wrapper would call the appropriate server based on the currently running dm?
<seb128> right
<agateau> would be nicer indeed
<seb128> I don't like much how they did it for lightdm
<seb128> they basically inject /usr/lib/lightdm to PATH
<agateau> indeed
<agateau> interestingly, there is a package named kdm-gdmcompat, which diverts gdmflexiserver, calling kdmctl if kdm is running and the original gdmflexiserver if not
<agateau> that's a bit similar to your solution
<seb128> right
<seb128> we should consolidate all that ;-)
<pitti> didrocks: do you happen to have a way to reproduce bug 901689 ?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 901689 in pygobject "oneconf-service crashed with signal 5 in g_object_newv()" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/901689
<didrocks> pitti: no, that's part of the issue in pygobject, everytime I tried to reproduce them, I don't get anything :/
<pitti> ok
<didrocks> I have no clue how to shake this thing
<pitti> didrocks: might be another "only happens on shutdown" errors then?
<pitti> if it's reproducible and happens to many people, I'm interested in looking into it
<pitti> but not much that I can do without a reproducer :(
<pitti> the stack trace doesn't help there, one needs the python code
<didrocks> pitti: agreed, can totally be a "happens on shutdown"
<pitti> but it doesn't seem to be that important after all?
<didrocks> pitti: if it's the case, no it's not. The thing is that i have various (but different pygobject crashes) and I really would like to help there
 * didrocks needs to find time to look at the code
<Sweetshark> Hi all.
<pitti> hey Sweetshark
<Sweetshark> pitti: bug 917153 is looking fun
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 917153 in libreoffice "failed to upgrade from oneiric to precise: /usr/lib/libreoffice/program/unopkg.bin: error while loading shared libraries: libicule.so.48: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/917153
<pitti> missing dependency?
<Sweetshark> -common postinst needs unopkg (from -core), but -core depends on -common
<seb128> didrocks, interesting comment on the nautilus bug, it does segfault when you try to use the ql but no nautilus dialog is open
<seb128> didrocks, which I can confirm here
<seb128> didrocks, which might be a different issue than the bookmark refresh one you mentioned
<Sweetshark> possible solution: make unopkg an package itself and depend on it from -core and -common. do you have a better idea?
<didrocks> seb128: hum, even with the version I gave to you yesterday?
<seb128> didrocks, yes
<seb128> that's the one I'm running
<seb128> the one which spawns new dialogs
<Sweetshark> pitti: do you have a better idea?
<pitti> Sweetshark: ah, cyclic dependency
<pitti> Sweetshark: either this, or make it work also if the postinst didn't run yet
<seb128> didrocks, it might explain the number of duplicates, I guess people try to use the ql to open nautilus when no dialog is open yet
<didrocks> seb128: oh you're right
 * didrocks run nautilus and attach gdb
<didrocks> seb128: not sure it's the same stack than what we had yesterday though
<didrocks> seb128: is there a duplicate handy with ubuntu10 ?
<Sweetshark> pitti: well, -common cant really do much without -core anyway (an extension to a product that isnt installed yet?!), but at some point in time, the postinst has to run.
<seb128> didrocks, no but the stacktrace seems the same than bug #917821 here
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 917821 in nautilus "nautilus crashed with SIGSEGV in g_file_is_native()" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/917821
<didrocks> hum, that is really weird then :/
<pitti> Sweetshark: does -core really need -common that much then? you might be able to drop that from Depends: to recommends;?
 * didrocks installs dbg there
<Sweetshark> pitti: one could move the registering of extension to the -core postinst though.
<seb128> didrocks, well with activate_bookmark_in_menu_item -> activate_bookmark_by_quicklist
<seb128> didrocks, but the top 3 functions are still the same ones
<didrocks> yeah, that's what is weird, I would expect it to crash when I get the application
<Sweetshark> pitti: I guess -core is half of a metapackage thus I would need to add -common then to all the stuff that depended on -core before
<Sweetshark> s/depended on -core/depended only on -core/
 * Sweetshark loves debtree btw for this ...
<pitti> hehe
 * pitti -> lunch, bbl
<pitti> Sweetshark: if -common is just meant to provide the arch: all data, then moving the registration into -core sounds fine as well
<pitti> Sweetshark: but then you still need to break the dependency loop
<pitti> apt breaks those in an arbitrary position, so you won't know which one will be configured eventually
<Sweetshark> oh, there is no loop as -common doesnt yet depend on -core
<didrocks> seb128: the stack is different there
<didrocks> which makes sense :)
<seb128> didrocks, is it?
<seb128> what do you get?
<didrocks> seb128: http://paste.ubuntu.com/808450/
<didrocks> but this is due to ubuntu10, not ubuntu9 which is the quicklist race I bet
<seb128> didrocks, hum, weird, I guess 10 has both issue and I ran into the other one
<didrocks> seb128: yeah, the other issue isn't fixed
<didrocks> so you totally can have it, but with a window opened or not
<seb128> didrocks, I've tried to valgrind without much luck
<didrocks> I asked kamstrup for an idea on the quicklist failure
<didrocks> as we more or less know why and that there is no magical way to fix it on the nautilus side alone :)
<didrocks> (well, meaning we need a proper fix)
<didrocks> looking at the other issue now
<RAOF> Urgh.  Unity's alt-tab now hates my dual-head setup, it seems.
<didrocks> seb128: confirmed, I can get both issues there
<seb128> didrocks, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/808459/
<seb128> didrocks, there is an invalid unref call somewhere
<didrocks> seb128: hum? it seems quite different from the stacktraces we have
<didrocks> as it doesn't crash on a gobject_unref
<seb128> didrocks, well, valgrind showed that error, it might be yet another issue, or the invalid unref might be what lead to the segfault a bit later
<seb128> btw when running under valgrind and use the ql I get some of those "GLib-GObject-WARNING **: invalid unclassed pointer in cast to `GtkWindow'
<seb128> "
<didrocks> when you have new opened window, isn't it?
<seb128> yes
<didrocks> yeah, I think I can fix this issue quite easily
<seb128> it would help if I didn't get screens and screens of
<seb128> ==6934== Conditional jump or move depends on uninitialised value(s)
<seb128> ==6934==    at 0x521C650: ??? (in /usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/libpixman-1.so.0.24.0)
<seb128> ==6934==    by 0x5208E28: ??? (in /usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/libpixman-1.so.0.24.0)
<seb128> ==6934==    by 0xE3BC743: ???
<seb128> wth libpixman!
<seb128> didrocks, well anyway I think nautilus could use with some fixing and valgrinding out of your issue, but I will do that later
<seb128> didrocks, let me know if I can help you with anything, meanwhile I let you look at the segfault; no need to look at 2 people at the same issue
<didrocks> seb128: yeah, I'm just fixing first the case of "can't open if no windows there"
<didrocks> but that clearly won't fix the second one
<seb128> yeah, we already new about the other one
<seb128> I think the one you fix is the most frequent one
<didrocks> shold be :)
<didrocks> should*
<kamstrup> didrocks: did you try putting a g_signal_handlers_disconnect_matched(child, ...) where you remove the quicklist items?
<didrocks> kamstrup: no, I didn't, good idea!
<vuntz> kenvandine: hey
<vuntz> kenvandine: will gwibber 3.4 require vala 0.14 or 0.16?
<pitti> bonjour vuntz
<vuntz> pitti: hello
<vuntz> pitti: good catch on the XSelectInput stuff; hadn't noticed that :-)
<pitti> vuntz: currently working on a global wnck_shutdown() patch; it seems to me that you'd prefer that instead of just a _stop/_restart(), right?
<pitti> i. e. I now destroy all screens and WnckWindows and xselectinputs
<vuntz> pitti: I do want the shutdown() one, but if it makes a visible difference, I'm welcoming the stop/restart thing too. I don't think it'll matter much in the end, though
<pitti> vuntz: I actually have a global shutdown now, I'm just missing some windows to un-select
<vuntz> (both approaches are expensive)
<pitti> WIP :)
<vuntz> cool!
<GunnarHj> seb128: Hi Sebastien! There is a regression bug from today's lightdm update for those who use the language chooser in lightdm-gtk-greeter. This MP fixes it: https://code.launchpad.net/~gunnarhj/lightdm/language-options/+merge/89032
<pitti> expensive> you bet.. (but so is keeping to listening all events at all times, IMHO)
<pitti> MacSlow|lunch: ^ I wish there was a cheaper way to determine if there is a fullscreen window than having to iterate through al WnckWindows..
<pitti> "all"
<seb128> GunnarHj, hey, shouldn't that be fixed in upstream lightdm rather than in the packaging? why did that break, I didn't change it in the update I think?
<GunnarHj> seb128: No, this effect was expected, since Robert didn't want to have Ubuntu specific stuff upstream.
<seb128> GunnarHj, why was that patch not needed before?
<kenvandine> vuntz, vala 0.14
<GunnarHj> seb128: It's part of a larger patch that was dropped.
<seb128> hey kenvandine
<kenvandine> vuntz, i'll probably make sure it is buildable with either
<kenvandine> hey seb128
<vuntz> kenvandine: ah, I was hoping 0.16, but oh well :-)
<kenvandine> vuntz, any particular reason?
<vuntz> kenvandine: I'd like to avoid shipping vala 0.14 in next openSUSE
<kenvandine> i see
<kenvandine> well making sure it builds with 0.16 is on my todo list, but not high on the priority list
<kenvandine> but i could bump that up a bit :)
<vuntz> :-)
<seb128> GunnarHj, hum, I see, there was quite some changes in 10_available_languages.patch that I dropped, should I restore those as well?
<seb128> GunnarHj, I hate all those locale handling patches, that's too complicated ;-)
<vuntz> I haven't tried to build it; it might just work
<kenvandine> vuntz, it might... :)
<GunnarHj> seb128: No, they were fixed upstream.
<seb128> GunnarHj, so locale -a doesn't work? i.e the upstream code is buggy?
<seb128> kenvandine, wrong way, you are supposed to say "vuntz: patches are welcome if you want to work on it" ;-)
<vuntz> kenvandine: btw, thanks for the NEWS file!
<kenvandine> seb128, vuntz sends patches, so i don't want to give him grief :)
<kenvandine> vuntz, your welcome!
<kenvandine> sorry i neglected that in the past... shame on me
<seb128> GunnarHj, could you open a bug describing what is wrong and why we need this patch?
<seb128> GunnarHj, I'm fine uploading it but I would like some public record of the issue and a space for comments or discussion if needed
<GunnarHj> seb128: No... It depends on how respective distribution deals with languages. As long as people stick with a 'locale -a' list for selecting language, the upstream code is ok.
<GunnarHj> seb128: Ok, I'll do that.
<seb128> GunnarHj, thanks
<seb128> chrisccoulson, hey, did you mention that you fixed bug #917598 in gpm before and want to fix it again in gsd this cycle?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 917598 in gnome-settings-daemon "batterie low warning has cancel button but does not cancel standby" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/917598
<seb128> chrisccoulson, I seem to recall you mentioning something like that but I'm not sure so checking ;-)
<seb128> chrisccoulson, it's basically "it uses notification actions which trigger the notify-osd fallback dialog"
<slangasek> didrocks, agateau: there's --libdir and --libexecdir; the latter should be used for installation of executables, and can be made to point to /usr/lib instead of /usr/lib/$arch.  (dh w/ compat 9 doesn't do this however - that was a thinko on my part when implementing)
<didrocks> slangasek: thanks for the notice
<agateau> slangasek: so your advice would be to explicitly pass --libexecdir at configure step?
<slangasek> agateau: if you're needing a single helper binary installed for all archs, yeah
<agateau> slangasek: we were considering getting them installed in /usr/sbin instead
<slangasek> depends on whether it should be invoked by a user
<slangasek> if it's only internal to the library, /usr/lib/ is better
<agateau> slangasek: they can be invoked by postinst of other packages
<vuntz> seb128, didrocks: since I don't see mterry here... do you happen to know if deja-dup targets vala 0.14 or 0.16 for this cycle?
<seb128> vuntz, no idea
<pitti> it shouldn't be that difficult to make stuff work with 0.16 if it works with 0.14?
<seb128> pitti, it's only code yes ;-)
<vuntz> I don't know, vala is a pain from time to time
<seb128> it's not difficult, it takes some time and sometime when you make it work for the new version it stops working for the old one which annoys other users
<kenvandine> vuntz, ok, it builds with 0.16 with minimal changes
<kenvandine> minimal == 1 line :)
<vuntz> heh
<vuntz> that's cool
<kenvandine> actually 2 lines
<kenvandine> i'll test it a bit and make it build with either
<kenvandine> vuntz, so don't worry about 0.14 :)
<vuntz> kenvandine: thanks!
<kenvandine> vuntz, anytime :)
<chrisccoulson> seb128, yeah, i know what we need to fix there
<pitti> kenvandine: btw, I landed libgnome-keyring introspection upstream, and uploaded to Debian; once it's through binNEW, I'll sync it
<kenvandine> woot!
<kenvandine> pitti, you rock!
<pitti> kenvandine: if you want it now, I can put it into ubuntu-desktop?
<seb128> chrisccoulson, ok, assigned to you
<chrisccoulson> thanks :)
<kenvandine> pitti, no rush, won't have time this week
<pitti> kenvandine: ok; binNEW is fast these days, I figure I can sync it tomorrow
<seb128> pitti, libxlavier upstream rolled a 5.2 tarball with your work btw
<pitti> seb128: right, I noticed; needs one extra patch which is sitting in git now
<pitti> seb128: I already have the stuff backported (didn't get an answer to "when release?"), so it's not that urgent; but I'll update Debian soon
<seb128> pitti, do you know why http://cgit.freedesktop.org/libxklavier/commit/?id=7aac231e369f372cec2a1c030506b6e789907680 ?
<pitti> seb128: it's because I misunderstood how VERSION_INFO works
<seb128> pitti, so it's not a soname change?
<pitti> seb128: it didn't bump soname, no
<kenvandine> seb128, shotwell already requires valac-0.16 right?
<seb128> ok, excellent
<seb128> kenvandine, yes
<pitti> seb128: it's .so.16.2 now
<kenvandine> and i bet fedora won't have a problem with 0.16
<pitti> seb128: apparently the soname == version - age
<kenvandine> maybe instead of hacking around to support both i just move to .16
<seb128> pitti, right
<pitti> kenvandine: yes, 16 is in precise, and I figure we want to build as much as we can with it
 * kenvandine updates the NEWS file :)
<seb128> kenvandine, btw dobey filed a few u1 sponsoring requests
<seb128> kenvandine, just for info, I will have a look at the end of the afternoon if you didn't before
<kenvandine> tedg, any eta on those releases?
<dobey> yep, and a couple more to come still
<kenvandine> seb128, ok... i would appreciate it if you can, i'll be out tomorrow and still playing catchup
<seb128> kenvandine, can do
<kenvandine> seb128, thx!
<seb128> kenvandine, yw ;-)
<seb128> dobey, still no ubuntuone-client though, the new -gnome doesn't require it?
<dobey> no. the new -gnome doesn't have any changes even (aside from version bump and apparently new autotools bits generated some changes in the generated files)
<dobey> the only one i've proposed so far that does have real changes is ubuntuone-dev-tools
<seb128> dobey, what's the point to rolling stuff which have no new code nor translations?
<dobey> seb128: to force us into a habit of releasing on a schedule
<dobey> rather than just when stuff gets in
<dobey> so we aren't pushing for 50 uploads 2 days after feature freeze and such :)
<seb128> ok, I can buy in that ;-)
<seb128> why oh why is launchpad such a piece of crap
<seb128> I had to remove the oneiric line from a bug to be able to reassign it to the current source without timeout
<seb128> to add the oneiric line back
<kenvandine> yuck
<seb128> took me 3 tries to add the oneiric component back without hitting a timeout...
<dobey> seb128: does it have multiple source packages marked as being affected?
<seb128> dobey,  if you count bugzilla.gnome and fedora are "sources" yes
<seb128> it has 2 upstream tracker watches
<dobey> seb128: no, i mean ubuntu source packages
<seb128> no
<dobey> hmm
<dobey> because i noticed there was a recent-ish change (not sure when exactly) where LP will want to add a series for every source package that is listed in the bug, when you try to target a series for one of them
<dobey> even for the ones that are already marked invalid or whatever
<dobey> which is a rather not-so-bright thing to do :-/
<seb128> dobey, that's not recent
<seb128> well at least now you have those delete buttons so you can delete lines ;-)
<dobey> deleting is good yeah, but having the timeouts all the time is crap
<seb128> indeed
<dobey> and i still can't say "this only affects stable-X-Y series"
<dobey> oh well
<seb128> speaking about sponsoring
<seb128> mvo, did you notice you were pilot yesterday? ;-)
<GunnarHj> seb128: Ok, bug 918225 about the lightdm issue filed.
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 918225 in lightdm "List of options in lightdm-gtk-greeter's language chooser not correct in Ubuntu" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/918225
<seb128> GunnarHj, thanks!
<seb128> will look at it once I'm done with dobey's sponsoring requests
<GunnarHj> seb128: Great.
<GunnarHj> seb128: Talking about lightdm, there is a suggested SRU (approved by Robert) in bug 897166. Could you possibly upload it to oneiric-proposed?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 897166 in lightdm "lightdm-gtk-greeter in Xubuntu, has one untranslated item" [Low,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/897166
<mvo> seb128: *COUGH*
<seb128> GunnarHj, I will try a look, you can also try pinging the patch pilot of the day (mdeslaur)
<seb128> or mvo who tried to sneak out from sponsoring :p
<seb128> mvo, ;-)
<mdeslaur> GunnarHj: I'll take a look, give me a mment
<GunnarHj> mdeslaur: Great, that was fast. :)
<mdeslaur> GunnarHj: when seb128 says jump, I jump
<seb128> lol
<seb128> mdeslaur, thanks for looking at it ;-)
<mdeslaur> hehe :)
<GunnarHj> mdeslaur: seb128 must be a tough boss. ;-)
<seb128> GunnarHj, I'm not a boss ;-)
<seb128> but apparently eveybody fear the french :p
<mdeslaur> lol
<GunnarHj> Aha.
<mdeslaur> GunnarHj: could you please use the patch system that's in the oneiric package, instead of inline patching it?
<mdeslaur> GunnarHj: once you do that, ping me, and I'll upload it
<GunnarHj> mdeslaur: I don't understand that.
<GunnarHj> mdeslaur: Do you prefer a separate patch instead of an MP?
<mdeslaur> GunnarHj: no, do you know what a patch system is in a debian package?
<mdeslaur> GunnarHj: take a look at the debian/patches directory
<mdeslaur> GunnarHj: and look at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide/PatchSystems
<GunnarHj> mdeslaur: Ok, now I see. Will make a patch instead.
<mdeslaur> GunnarHj: thanks. Once you do, ping me and I'll sponsor it
<GunnarHj> mdeslaur: Great, will do.
<pitti> vuntz: yay, got it working now
<pitti> vuntz: took a while to track down and clean up all that global state :) (I shyed around from that the first time, and so only disabled/re-enabled the event listeners)
<vuntz> cool
<pitti> vuntz: writing a slightly more elaborate test script now, to ensure that after shutdown and restart stuff really works
<pitti> then I'll update the bug
<pitti> vuntz: there's one thing I had to work around for now, but I'll better discuss in the bug
<hallyn> as of latest update, x brings me to a blank screen.  I'm currently booted from a kde livecd...  known issue?
<hallyn> (thanks to nvidia drivers i can't switch to a text console to be useful as they are always black)
<seb128> hallyn, not known, what did you upgrade?
<seb128> hallyn, do you usually have autologin? do you see the login screen?
<hallyn> i usually have lightdm.  no, it blanked as soon as it was switching to lightdm
<hallyn> i upgraded everything - which i had also done yesteryda, so it's something from the last 24 hrs
<hallyn> lemme chekc if lightdm itself got upgraded.  i know libgtk did
<seb128> hallyn, can you check you /var/log/lightdm/lightdm.log ?
<seb128> your
<seb128> hallyn, yes, lightdm got a new release
<hallyn> lightdm.log *looks* ok...
<hallyn> tbh this looks like an nvidia driver bug, but nvidia didn't get upgraded today
<seb128> hallyn, what about Xorg.0.log?
<pitti> hallyn: dkms status -> does that show that you actually got the driver?
<pitti> hallyn: or lsmod | grep nv ?
<pitti> hallyn: we also got a new kernel recently
<hallyn> pitti: i can't do "dkms status".  I can't get a (*$&(*%&*  console.  I'm on a livecd
<seb128> pitti, wouldn't work to run that from his liveCD
<pitti> why not?
<seb128> hallyn, can you edit xorg.conf and go back to nouveau?
<pitti> mount the installed file system and chroot into it
<hallyn> pitti: new kernel, that would seem likely to blame
<seb128> see if that makes a difference?
<hallyn> seb128: yeah, I was going to look for the instructions for that.  do i need to install the drivers, or are they already there?
<hallyn> uh, not nouveua.
<seb128> pitti, well that will not tell you if nv is loaded on the booted system
<hallyn> but vesa i'd do
<pitti> seb128: no, but dkms status at least
<seb128> right
<hallyn> pitti: i don't understand, is there a log file where i can see what you're looking for?
<pitti> hallyn: if you don't want to chroot, you can also check in /lib/modules/3.2.0-9-generic/ whether you find an nvidia module there
<hallyn> i'm fine chrooting, didn't think that would suffice
<pitti> hallyn: dkms also has a log file somewhere, but I don't know where off-hand (not using it on my machine)
<pitti> hallyn: dkms status should be fine; perhaps it wants /proc/ or so
<hallyn> ok, one min
<hallyn> ZOUNDS
<hallyn> livecd is 32-bit :)
<pitti> hallyn: while you are there, you could also try sudo dpkg-reconfigure nvidia-current
<pitti> ah, bummer
<pitti> hallyn: so, try to find the dkms log file; probably right in /var/log ?
<hallyn> find var/log "*dkms*" shows nothing
<hallyn> and grepping only provides update info for dkms
<pitti> hallyn: in /var/lib/dkms/ somewhere?
<pitti> hallyn: find /lib/modules nvidia* ?
<hallyn> there is a /var/lib/dkms/nvidia-current
<pitti> my last find might show if it is present for an older kernel, but not the current one
<pitti> (also worth trying to boot into the previous kernel)
<hallyn> yeah 3.2.0-9-generic does show up
<hallyn> hm, no wait
<hallyn> yeah
<hallyn> nvidia-current.ko is there
<hallyn> ok, so maybe i'll try vesa.  It's just it takes 20 mins for livecd to boot so i can't take this lightly :)
<pitti> hallyn: hm, try checking /var/log/lightdm.log ?
<pitti> sorry, /var//log/lightdm/lightdm.log
<hallyn> pitti - that file looks ok, is there anything i can look for
<seb128> <seb128> hallyn, can you check you /var/log/lightdm/lightdm.log ?
<hallyn> in particular?
<seb128> <hallyn> lightdm.log *looks* ok...
<pitti> hallyn: that dir also has the X.org looks, which might have a failure
<pitti> s/looks/logs/
<pitti> seb128: ah, sorry
<hallyn> lemme isntall pastebinit and upload those, maybe you'll see something
<seb128> pitti, no worry, seems you just go through the same question I asked a few minutes ago there though ;-)
<seb128> hallyn, pastebin seems a good idea
<hallyn> http://paste.ubuntu.com/808697/   lightdm.conf
<hallyn> well fooi
<hallyn> :0.log in lightdm does show "failed to load nv"
<hallyn> (EE) Failed to load module "nv" (module does not exist, 0)
<seb128> seems likely to be your issue
<hallyn> http://paste.ubuntu.com/808700/   <- /var/log/lightdm/:0.log
<hallyn> <grimace>
<hallyn> that ships with the kernel?
<seb128> no, but that needs to match the kernel version
<hallyn> oh it's an X lib?
<hallyn> trying to find an older version
<seb128> pitti, ^ back to you, you know better how the nvidia driver updates work
<pitti> hallyn: "nv"?
<pitti> hallyn: nv was dropped in oneiric or even earlier
<seb128> oh, nv is the opensource one? I always confuse nv and nvidia :p
<pitti> nv is gone
<hallyn> oh, yeahm, that log file is from september
<pitti> the open source one -> nouveau
<pitti> closed source -> nvidia
<hallyn> well but x-0.log has the same
<hallyn> yeah the open source one would hang twice a day
<hallyn> with no means to facilitate debugging
<hallyn> so i stopped using it...
<seb128> hallyn, do you have an /etc/X11/xorg.conf?
<hallyn> am i supposed to be using it again>
<hallyn> it would seem so, but it's sparse
<seb128> what is in it?
<hallyn> http://paste.ubuntu.com/808711/
<seb128> hum
<hallyn> (sorry, pastebinit wouldt install, it takes me awhile to switch over and copy/paste it)
<seb128> what about /var/log/Xorg.0.log?
<hallyn> http://paste.ubuntu.com/808714/
<pitti> looks fine to me
<pitti> hallyn: perhaps try downgrading to the previous lightdm
<pitti> or did you already try that?
<pitti> you can download the .debs from the live CD, place them into the root fs, reboot into recovery, and dpkg -i them
<pitti> I need to run out now, sorry; see you tomorrow!
<seb128> 'night pitti
<hallyn> http://paste.ubuntu.com/808720/
<hallyn> there is the whole thing
<hallyn> pitti: no, i didn't.  thanks, good night
<hallyn> seb128: waht's the simplest way (preferably doable with sed from rescue boot) to switch between vesa and nvidia or nouveau?
<seb128> hallyn, good question for #ubuntu-x
<seb128> but I guess editing xorg.conf
<hallyn> i thought that file was actualy no long ersupposed to exist...
<seb128> #ubuntu-x will know the syntax better than me though, I didn't do that for years ;-)
<hallyn> ok, thanks
<seb128> well it doesn't by default
<seb128> it's still the way to specify a driver for example
<seb128> if you i.e want to force vesa
<hallyn> i'll google it right quick.  thanks for your help.
<hallyn> (once i can do taht easily, i'll try the older lightdm)
<GunnarHj> mdeslaur: I've change the MP at bug 897166 as requested.
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 897166 in lightdm "lightdm-gtk-greeter in Xubuntu, has one untranslated item" [Low,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/897166
<mdeslaur> GunnarHj: thanks, looking now
<jbicha> seb128: thanks for pushing libsoup2.4, I didn't get around to transforming it into a full merge proposal yet
<seb128> jbicha, you're welcome
<Laney> jbicha: I just realised I forgot your email. ubuntu-desktop is managed automatically so we cannot manually control what goes into (or out of) it.
<micahg> didn't I respond to it?
<Laney> yes, but you didn't say that :-)
<Laney> I meant to but then forgot
<seb128> Laney, what do you mean? what are the automatic criterious?
<Laney> seeds?
<Laney> There's also an override list
<seb128> Laney, so to get something in a sed we are forced to sed it?
<seb128> Laney, it seems a bit suboptimal to have to sed all the libs
<Laney> but it's not controlled by the DMB editing the lists through Launchpad like the other packagesets
<micahg> seb128: I don't know that you have to necessarily do that, I'm guessing it uses germinate in some form, but cjwatson would know better
<mdeslaur> GunnarHj: uploaded, awaiting SRU team processing. Thanks.
<micahg> the issue here is stuff is getting put in core where it doesn't seem to be needed there
<Laney> https://code.launchpad.net/~cjwatson/+junk/packageset
<seb128> Laney, yeah, we usually just end up by "please email cjwatson asking him to add the package to the set"
<seb128> but that seems suboptimal for obvious reasons
<seb128> i.e it spams Colin, and it means we rely,block on one person
<Laney> indeed. but regardless I wanted to inform that telling us that stuff needs to be moved around in core/desktop-core/desktop isn't the way
<micahg> Laney: thanks, I'll have to look at that later so I can understand how these things are generated
<seb128> Laney, thanks, I've to admit I didn't catch the start of the discussion so I'm not sure what the topic is
<seb128> was it about libsoup2.4 not being in the desktop set?
<micahg> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/devel-permissions/2012-January/000320.html
<seb128> oh ok
<seb128> micahg, thanks
<GunnarHj> mdeslaur: Thanks for sponsoring! Please see my latest comment on bug 897166, though.
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 897166 in lightdm "lightdm-gtk-greeter in Xubuntu, has one untranslated item" [Low,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/897166
<Sweetshark> pitti: ok, I have a 3.4.5 release ready (if l10n finishes too). I will upload to chinstrap tonight.
<Sweetshark> pitti: ah, crap need to change series to oneiric-proposed still
<Sweetshark> pitti: anyway -- that should go into oneiric-proposed and can be tested there in the two weeks while i am on vacation
<Sweetshark> and then I will now care about getting beta3 or 3.5.0rc1 into precise (or even the ppa, so that the bhs 2 can work with it).
<Sweetshark> http://blog.documentfoundation.org/2012/01/17/tdf-announces-the-second-bug-hunting-session-to-put-first-release-candidate-of-libreoffice-3-5-on-the-test-bench/
<hallyn> i *do* wonder who thought it would be a good idea to have the "your x is in a bad state, what would you  like to do?" window not have any kbd bindings...
<mdeslaur> GunnarHj: ok, I've set it back to triaged
<GunnarHj> mdeslaur: Ok, good.
 * didrocks waves good evening, time for dancing :)
<chrisccoulson> so, how are people coping without reddit?
<didrocks> never used it, enotenoughtime ;)
<seb128> chrisccoulson, what is reddit?
<smspillaz> seb128: O________________________________O
<smspillaz> you don't know what reddit is ?
<balloons> seb128, reddit is a discussion site, where links/text is posted and people comment
<balloons> I would give you a wikipedia link, but of course, it's blacked out too :-)
<seb128> smspillaz, no
<seb128> balloons, ok
<seb128> well I'm not really into social websites ;-)
<mdeslaur> seb128: reddit is where people bitch and moan about unity
<seb128> mdeslaur, oh, that makes me want to be there :p
<mdeslaur> hehe
<smspillaz> see, SOPA is a good thing, wait
<cyphermox> "PIPA and SOPA, NOPA!"... interesting
<achiang> we should black out facebook, g+, reddit, twitter, irc, and email and call it "world productivity day"
<smspillaz> January 18 - NEVER FORGET
<Ursinha> achiang, lol
<kenvandine> a net gain in LOC on  porting to non-deprecated gtk APIs seems icky to me
<kenvandine>  16 files changed, 141 insertions(+), 96 deletions(-)
<nessita> chrisccoulson: hello there! may I ask you a firefox-related question?
<kenvandine> not as bad as the gdus port of the indicators though :)
<seb128> nessita, poor chris
<chrisccoulson> hah
<nessita> seb128: hey! :-)
<seb128> he got pinged all around during the whole day ;-)
<chrisccoulson> nessita, only if you can provide beer :)
<nessita> chrisccoulson: I certainly can! you coming to .ar?
<seb128> nessita, btw still waiting on dobey's ubuntuone-client update to sponsor yours
<nessita> seb128: yeah, I know. Thanks :-)
<seb128> yw ;-)
<chrisccoulson> nessita, i don't think so ;)
<chrisccoulson> i can wait for beer though :)
<nessita> chrisccoulson: in firefox, I used to double click on the area next to the tabs and I was able to open a new tab doing that.  I'm now running precise with the "default" theme, and the double click is ignored. But if I change the theme, the double clicks work. Any idea what's going on, and what to report?
<nessita> chrisccoulson: actually, it works no when changing the theme, which I can't do (I can't find from where do that), but if the settings manager crash I can double click
<chrisccoulson> nessita, oh, that hasn't worked for a while with tabs on top has it?
<dobey> seb128: not any more :)
<nessita> chrisccoulson: hum, sorry, I'm not following. Tabs on top of what?
<dobey> seb128: it *just* finsiehd in pbuilder, and i just now uploaded it :)
<seb128> dobey, great ;-)
<seb128> dinner time
<seb128> will look at that after dinner
<dobey> seb128: bon apetit
<seb128> dobey, merci ;-)
<seb128> bbl
<chrisccoulson> nessita, what happened is that when tabs were moved on top, upstream made it possible to grab the tab area to drag the window around (as the tab area blends in with the titlebar on our dark theme)
<chrisccoulson> and i think that functionality disappeared
<nessita> chrisccoulson: would you know if I can somehow have it back?
<desrt> hey guys
<nessita> perhaps changing the theme?
<desrt> is reddit down for anyone else?
<chrisccoulson> nessita, not sure about that
<chrisccoulson> but the bug is https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=635397
<ubot2> Mozilla bug 635397 in Theme "when tabbar and menubar have unified appearance, tabbar should be just as draggable as menubar" [Normal,Verified: fixed]
<dobey> nessita: there is an option to have tabs below the url entry again
<dobey> nessita: it might work
<chrisccoulson> desrt, yeah, did you notice a productivity increase?
<chrisccoulson> nessita, yeah, moving tabs below the addressbar will work, as dobey said
<dobey> desrt: nah, it works fine for me
<nessita> dobey: option where? I want to try it!
<desrt> chrisccoulson: productivity increase maybe.  increase in withdrawl symptoms?  definitely.
<dobey> nessita: in the preferences dialog :)
<chrisccoulson> nessita, View -> Toolbars -> Tabs on Top
<nessita> dobey, chrisccoulson: YES IT WORKS
 * nessita hugs everyone!
<dobey> oh right, it's in the toolbar customization, not the prefs
 * chrisccoulson hugs nessita
<dobey> chrisccoulson: did you see my regression report btw?
 * nessita haz doubleclicks again! she's happy!
<chrisccoulson> dobey, not yet. i really need to do some other work first ;)
<dobey> chrisccoulson: bug #917008
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 917008 in firefox "Mouse Interactivity Regression with Global Menu bar" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/917008
<dobey> it's a fun one :)
<dobey> sure, i know fixing isn't easy
<chrisccoulson> dobey, that's a duplicate
<dobey> ah
<chrisccoulson> and is a limitation of dbusmenu, the panel and pretty much every other part of the stack ;)
<dobey> well launchpad sucks at suggesting duplicates then
<chrisccoulson> ie, firefox is the wrong place to report it ;)
<tkamppeter> pitti, Alioth is back, I have pushed my last changes.
<dobey> yes i know why it's broken
<dobey> well firefox is affected
<dobey> even if dbusmenu had API to do it, the extension would have to use it
<dobey> and it obviously doesn't :)
<kenvandine> vuntz, good timing on asking about valac-0.16 and gwibber, spot just pinged me about rawhide build failures
<kenvandine> nice to have a branch ready for him :)
<czajkowski> Riddell: ping
<vuntz> kenvandine: :-)
<vuntz> kenvandine: I already merged your patch
<kenvandine> cool
<BigWhale> changed status to Fix Released on six bugs... yay happy!
<kenvandine> BigWhale, woot
<BigWhale> ken! :) Back home? :)
<kenvandine> yup
<BigWhale> Canonical leaves, Budapest bars go back into recession ...
<kenvandine> indeed
<desrt> czajkowski: there is a good chance that Riddell is still in the hospital
<czajkowski> desrt: still..poked one of the other kubuntu council folks, but thanks
<BigWhale> Hmm, what do do with old bugs that were tied to a functionality that is not supported anymore?
<BigWhale> mark them as invalid?
<micahg> BigWhale: depends if they qualify for SRU or not
<BigWhale> SRU?
<dobey> bugs in ubuntu, or bugs in your app?
<BigWhale> bugs in my app
<BigWhale> :)
<dobey> then whatever you want to do with them
<BigWhale> sorry, forgot to mention. I was asking in a general matter
<dobey> your app, your bugs. make a decision :)
<BigWhale> dobey, I'd like to stick as close to the ubuntu practise
<BigWhale> that's why I am asking
<dobey> then decide what you want to provide support for, and how you want to deal with that support. 5 years is a long time to support something
<dobey> heck, 18 months is a long time to support something
<BigWhale> dobey, indeed. That is why I wanted to get rid of some features that were now present, but not working as they should and start clean. and reimplement those things during this LTS cycle
<dobey> kenvandine: around?
<kenvandine> dobey, for a few minutes :)
<kenvandine> what's up
<dobey> kenvandine: i'm wondering about transitional packages
<dobey> kenvandine: and if i should bother with them, for some changes in libubuntuone
<kenvandine> examples?
<kenvandine> they are often needed
<dobey> so the 2.99.2 release of libubuntuone drops the static python bindings, and the mono bindings. it's still gtk2-only, but it's the start of the move to gtk3 support
<kenvandine> ah
<dobey> should i provide empty packages for those, or just add Breaks: for them to the lib package or something?
<kenvandine> i think breaks
<Laney> no more banshee store then?
<kenvandine> will the static bindings work if the older version of the lib is installed?
<dobey> kenvandine: yes, but you can't both versions of the lib installed. the api and soname are still the same
<kenvandine> ugh
<kenvandine> so actually the static bindings will still work?
<dobey> well in so much as you can't use them for anything useful now, sure
<dobey> well, we removed them from trunk, so there are no more static python bindings in trunk
<kenvandine> dobey, so perhaps the package can just stop producing that binary package
<dobey> (or in 2.99.2)
<kenvandine> is that python-ubuntuone-client ?
<dobey> python-ubuntuone
<kenvandine> nothing seems to depend on it
<dobey> right
<kenvandine> but apps do depend on python-ubuntuone-client
<dobey> yes, which comes from ubuntuone-client
<kenvandine> ok, so that isn't affected?
<dobey> no
<kenvandine> ok, so i think a breaks and replaces will probably be enough
<kenvandine> sometimes you need to throw in a conflicts, but i can never remember the cases where you need that :)
<dobey> actually i guess i should put the breaks/rpelaces for that on the gir package?
<kenvandine> yeah
<kenvandine> maybe the library too, since that is what people will already have installed
<kenvandine> dobey, i'll be out tomorrow, but have seb128 review it
<dobey> ok
<kenvandine> he knows the cases where you need the conflicts too
<kenvandine> s/too/better than i/
<dobey> maybe i'll just go watch BttF 2 for now, and ask him tomorrow :P
 * kenvandine heads out 
<dobey> thanks kenvandine
<kenvandine> anytime
<desrt> mterry: hey
<mterry> desrt, heyo!
<desrt> mterry: having some weird dejadup issues
<desrt> since changing to ubuntu, whenever my backup tries to start i get the dialog asking me my password
<desrt> i enter the password
<desrt> then.... (short pause)... i get the dialog asking me my password
<desrt> repeat
<mterry> desrt, OK.  It's more likely that DD is being bonkers than that you're continually entering the wrong password
<mterry> desrt, if you could run DD in a console with DEJA_DUP_DEBUG=1, then you should be able to see the response we're getting from duplicity
<mterry> Which should give a hint
<desrt> okay
<mterry> run DEJA_DUP_DEBUG=1 deja-dup --backup
<desrt> i'll do that when i get home tonight
<mterry> desrt, cool, thanks
<mterry> desrt, I should still be online
<Riddell> czajkowski: pong
<Riddell> desrt: I'm out of hospital (don't you read my blog!)
<chrisccoulson> lol - https://twitter.com/#!/MCHammer/status/159747504433401857/photo/1
#ubuntu-desktop 2012-01-19
<desrt> mterry: http://paste.ubuntu.com/809211/
<desrt> mterry: that's base64'd xz'd text
<mterry> desrt, got it
<desrt> i did a brief check that there is no key material in there
<desrt> if i'm wrong, please let me know :)
<mterry> desrt, error indeed says "bad key"  (I was expecting a more esoteric gpg error, since we treat them all the same and maybe something weird was going on).  This looks like you're not using the same key
<mterry> desrt, did you enter in the password each time before, or did you have DD remember the password?
<desrt> i entered it each time
<desrt> but i'm rather certain that i'm getting it correct
<desrt> could it be that somehow the key-hashing algorithm changed between versions of DD/duplicity/gpg?
<mterry> desrt, I don't believe so.  Certainly not in DD/duplicity.  gpg's default symmetric algorithm is CAST5 I believe
<desrt> very very odd.
<mterry> I would be surprised if that changed?  Maybe it does between distros?
<desrt> i use the same passphrase as the harddrive encryption password for my laptop
<desrt> so i'm rather certain i haven't forgotten it
<desrt> and it started happening exactly when i switched to ubuntu
<mterry> desrt, one thing you could do is take DD/duplicity out of the loop
<mterry> desrt, and decrypt a file directly
<mterry> let me look up the line
<mterry> gpg --multifile --decrypt duplicity-full.20110127T131352Z.vol1.difftar.gpg (for example)
<mterry> desrt, ^
<desrt> will that leave the original untouched?
<mterry> desrt, yeah it will make a non-.gpg file
<mterry> that's what the --multifile does (as well as allowing multiple arguments)
<desrt> yup.  that worked on the server using what i believe to be my passphrase
<desrt> let me copy it over to an ubuntu machine and try
<desrt> also works on ubuntu
<mterry> OK, so good...
<mterry> So that makes me think that we are trying to decrypt either a corrupted local copy or passing the wrong passphrase to duplicity
<desrt> perhaps i should blow away my .cache?
<mterry> desrt, Sure.  Move it away, and let's see if that helps.
<desrt> no help
<desrt> very odd
<desrt> gonna eat dinner now
<desrt> back in a bit
<mterry> k
<mterry> desrt, next thing to do is to take duplicity out of the equation and run "/usr/bin/duplicity --exclude=/home/desrt/jhbuild --exclude=/home/desrt/.mozilla/firefox/default/Cache --exclude=/home/desrt/.cache --exclude=/home/desrt/Downloads --exclude=/home/desrt/.local/share/Trash --exclude=/home/desrt/.xsession-errors --exclude=/home/desrt/.thumbnails --exclude=/home/desrt/.gvfs --exclude=/home/desrt/.adobe/Flash_Player/AssetCache --exclude=/home/
<mterry> desrt/.cache/deja-dup --exclude=/home/desrt/.cache --include=/home/desrt --exclude=/sys --exclude=/proc --exclude=/tmp '--exclude=**' --dry-run --gio --volsize=25 / sftp://velocity.lan/home/desrt/backup/moonpix --verbosity=9 --gpg-options=--no-use-agent --archive-dir=/home/desrt/.cache/deja-dup"
<desrt> mterry: christ...
<desrt> mterry: so i figure that it may be the case that somehow one of the files in this directory has a different key than the rest
<mterry> desrt, did that command work?
<desrt> mterry: no.
<desrt> gpg: decryption failed: bad key
<desrt> ===== End GnuPG log =====
<mterry> desrt, the most recent manifest file
<mterry> is the one kicking up the error
<desrt> mterry: let me check
<desrt> mterry: indeed
<desrt> mterry: the most recent manifest fails to decrypt
<desrt> mterry: also worth noting that it's a full (not incremental backup)
<desrt> i have a theory: perhaps i fat-fingered the password on the last successful backup and because it was a full backup, it didn't need to decrypt any of the incrementals
<desrt> ie: any password would be allowed
<mterry> desrt, that's a good theory
<desrt> probably should add some extra checks for that
<desrt> meanwhile i'm just gonna blow away my backup dir and start over
<mterry> desrt, yeah, a check would be good.  I think most users just click 'remember password' so it's less of an issue
<desrt> i sort of like the password dialog
<desrt> it gives me a chance to stop the backup if it's a bad time
<desrt> or plugin to wired if i'm on wifi
<mterry> desrt, note that the notification will let you delay/skip the backup too
<mterry> but yeah
<desrt> ya... it doesn't really hang around, though
<mterry> desrt, it doesn't?  i thought gnome shell kept it
<desrt> maybe?
<desrt> i think the backup goes ahead without waiting, though?
<desrt> to be honest, i guess i don't really know
<desrt> i'll see what happens next time :)
<mterry> desrt, it does go ahead.  but it'll take a few minutes before the backup actually start as it begins with a file scan
<mterry> plus, if it does start and you stop it, no big deal
<desrt> good to know
<desrt> mterry: do you want a bug?
<mterry> desrt, sure
<desrt> https://bugs.launchpad.net/deja-dup/+bug/918489
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 918489 in deja-dup "dejadup allows bad passphrase on full backup" [Undecided,New]
<mterry> desrt, thx!
<robert_ancell> RAOF, does this look like an X issue? https://launchpadlibrarian.net/84275438/DSCN0231.JPG  (it's two X servers running on different monitors, see bug 885394)
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 885394 in unity-greeter "Greeter screen resolution too small for USB monitors (multiseat)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/885394
<RAOF> robert_ancell: Possibly?
<robert_ancell> RAOF, well, I'm about to assign it to you guys.  As I don't pick the resolution it's either a misconfigured X or the X server is not reporting the correct values to unity-greeter
<RAOF> Yeah, that seems likely.
<RAOF> The gnome-settings-daemon error message suggests that something's trying to set a resolution of 1x1, so there's *something* broken somewheer :)
<robert_ancell> yeah, it could be g-s-d of course :/
<BigWhale> Good morning.
<pitti> Good morning
<pitti> tkamppeter: thanks, pulled cups
<didrocks> good morning
<didrocks> hey RAOF, I tried to start my kernel with iommu=no, but as before, the nvidia driver is loaded, but I can't access to my second display (got the same error than yesterday when starting nvidia-settings)
<RAOF> Hm.
<RAOF> Log time!  /var/log/Xorg.0.log is the first candidate.
<pitti> hey didrocks
<didrocks> guten morgen pitti
<didrocks> RAOF: the candidate is here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/809403/, I repeat the candidate is here :o)
<RAOF> Hm.  And what does starting nvidia-settings say?
<didrocks> RAOF: it's totally insulting me with http://paste.ubuntu.com/809407/ :)
<RAOF> Aaah.  Hm.
<RAOF> I don't really have much to say.  It looks like the nvidia driver just isn't probing your outputs correctly? /-?
<RAOF> Oooh, time to leave for dinner.
<didrocks> RAOF: enjoy
<didrocks> I should then just restart on older kernel?
<didrocks> (this started with monday's upgrade)
<RAOF> Does it work on an older kernel?
<didrocks> RAOF: I tried on the previous kernel (I think we just had one update recently), and unfortunatly, it didn't
<didrocks> ohoh nvidia-current:i386 (285.05.09-0ubuntu1, 290.10-0ubuntu1)
<RAOF> We may have a winner there :){
<RAOF> (Now *really* dinner)
<didrocks> RAOF: for some sort of "win", indeed :)
<didrocks> RAOF: enjoy, trying to downgrade now
<pitti> didrocks: are you actually running i386?
<didrocks> pitti: yes
<didrocks> shocking, isn't it? ;)
<pitti> yeah, I thought most devs ran 64 bit
<rickspencer3> hi pitti and didrocks, good morning
<pitti> bonjour rickspencer3, ca va?
<rickspencer3> ca va bien, et toi?
 * rickspencer3 turns off French responder bot
<didrocks> bonjour rickspencer3
<rickspencer3> pitti, didrocks easy travels back from BP?
<didrocks> rickspencer3: yeah, was uneventful :)
<didrocks> how was the opera?
<pitti> rickspencer3: je sui bien, merci! still cooling my cheek, but the tooth pulling went pretty well
<rickspencer3> didrocks, the opera was really cool
<rickspencer3> pitti, tooth pulling? did I miss something?
<pitti> rickspencer3: yeah, had a calm train ride; frankly, I think on the two train rides I got more stuff done than in the whole week in between ;)
<pitti> rickspencer3: got two wisdom teeth pulled out, was about time
<pitti> the other two in a few weeks
<rickspencer3> pitti, well, I hope the procedures go without too much pain!
<didrocks> pitti: are you still eating at the banana level or you are able to start eating something more consistent?
<pitti> didrocks: had some potatoes with zucchini yesterday :) (soft cooked, of course)
<didrocks> :)
<didrocks> rickspencer3: did you like Vienna, is it a nice city?
<pitti> still being cautious, but don't worry, I won't starve
<didrocks> heh ;)
<pitti> rickspencer3: ah, you went to Vienna? nice
<rickspencer3> didrocks, from the little that I saw, I thought Vienna was quite nice
<pitti> rickspencer3: we spent a couple of days there in summer 2010, gorgeous city
<rickspencer3> pitti, didrocks well, it was solid meetings early morning to late evening (if you include our dinners)
<didrocks> ok, so you couldn't really enjoy the city…
<pitti> both architecturally, culturally (Hundertwasser, Prater), and of course you just gotta love their cuisine and all those huge deserts they are making
<pitti> rickspencer3: ah, too bad; QBR or so?
<didrocks> pitti: it's on my personal list of city to visit. Thanks for confirming it worths it :)
<rickspencer3> pitti, it was old managers meeting with new managers to try to quickly induct them
<pitti> didrocks: http://piware.de/fotos/Donauradtour-Sep10/, 32 onwards
<pitti> didrocks: it was the end of our bike tour along the Danube, we spent three days there
<ricotz> jbicha, ping
<didrocks> pitti: looks really nice, indeed :)
<pitti> didrocks: we spent a whole day in Schönbrunn alone (the castle), it has a huge garden with a zoo etc.
<smspillaz> didrocks: I fixed the opacity bug
<smspillaz> not sure if someone has approved my merge yet though
<BigWhale> Latest Oneiric updates broke my app ...
<didrocks> pitti: waow, a zoo in a castle?
<BigWhale> I think.
<pitti> didrocks: well, not in the building, just in the area
<didrocks> smspillaz: you proposed a merge against 4.0 and trunk?
<didrocks> pitti: ah ok ;)
<smspillaz> yes
<pitti> didrocks: that's a whole suburb by itself
<didrocks> interesting
<pitti> didrocks: we also went to the castle kitchen where they demoed how they make the famous Apfelstrudel
<didrocks> smspillaz: https://code.launchpad.net/~smspillaz/unity/unity.fix_912682/+merge/89109 and https://code.launchpad.net/~smspillaz/unity/4.0_fix_912682/+merge/89114, isn't it,
<didrocks> pitti: oh, this is not specific to Berlin, there is a Vienna favor?
<pitti> didrocks: Berlin?
<smspillaz> https://code.launchpad.net/~smspillaz/unity/4.0_fix_912682/+merge/89182
<smspillaz> yes
<didrocks> smspillaz: you can merge https://code.launchpad.net/~smspillaz/unity/4.0_fix_912682/+merge/89182 to 4.0? As the trunk version was accepted…
<pitti> didrocks: it origins from Vienna; perhaps you are mixing it up with the "Berliner", which is like more doughnut-like?
<smspillaz> great
<didrocks> pitti: oh, I was not well informed then, I guess agateau told me that Apfelstrudel was typical of Berlin ;)
<pitti> didrocks: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Berliner-Pfannkuchen.jpg is the Berliner
<didrocks> pitti: incoming SRU fix ^
<didrocks> pitti: no, it wasn't that
<pitti> didrocks: ah, please build with -v to include the previous changelog
<didrocks> pitti: with great pleasure!
<didrocks> smspillaz: ping me once merged!
<didrocks> smspillaz: thanks a bunch for the fix :)
<smspillaz> oh, there's another fix for another regression too
<smspillaz> hang on
<smspillaz> or rather, it wasn't really a regression, just weird behaviour exposed by some other code
<smspillaz> but it has a bug report and all
<didrocks> https://code.launchpad.net/~smspillaz/unity/unity.fix_881190_918360/+merge/89181 ?
<smspillaz> yep
<smspillaz> you're sharper than me :)
<didrocks> smspillaz: hum, but that's not a regression, so can be in a further SRU. Let's try to only fix the first one
<didrocks> wdyt?
<smspillaz> I don't think we've gotten any reports on that yet, but I think it can be tripped over
<smspillaz> didrocks: its a regression from the fix to make sure that all windows don't unminimize when closing one of them
<smspillaz> "regression"
<didrocks> smspillaz: yeah, nobody got it from now and as we want to release the SRU soon (and I didn't get this case in trunk as well), I think it's safer to separate them
<smspillaz> ok
<smspillaz> errr
<smspillaz> didrocks: ok. We'll need to revert the fix to make sure that all windows don't unminimize when you close one thats minimized then
<smspillaz> since this crash is definitely easy to reproduce by doing that in this case
<didrocks> smspillaz: it's already reverted in 4.0
<smspillaz> it isn't
<smspillaz> dbarth reverted the wrong thing
<didrocks> dbarth did it
<didrocks> urgh
<smspillaz> yeah, he didn't get the right revision
<didrocks> he reverted 2 commits
<smspillaz> he reverted the one to make it so that opening a window didn't unshowdesktop
<smspillaz> really ?
<smspillaz> hmm
<didrocks> yeah, IIRC
<didrocks> smspillaz: so the crash is easy to reproduce? at the time, you told it was a rare race ;)
<smspillaz> different crash
<smspillaz> which was actually a hang
<smspillaz> and I'm not sure what the status of that is since I still can't reproduce it, but at least with this merge it shouldn't enter those codepaths anymore
<smspillaz> I never got a full trace for that, so I'll never know
<didrocks> anyway, mterry tried the SRU proposed and couldn't reproduce the crash, same with seb
<didrocks> and they got it 100% of the time before
<didrocks> so, let's try to keep the impact minimal
<didrocks> and just have your additional fix
<smspillaz> hang on
<smspillaz> didrocks: ok, so
<smspillaz> didrocks: he didn't revert the one that was causing the bug
<smspillaz> or at least, it says in the logs he did, but I know for a fact that's not the offending commit :)
 * didrocks sigh
<smspillaz> didrocks: so what to do: unrevert the revert and revert the right one, or just revert the right one and leave the other one reverted
<smspillaz> didrocks: that would be 1722
<didrocks> pitti: ok, let's advise for relaunching a 7-day testing period then
<didrocks> smspillaz: unrevert the revert and revert the right one please
<didrocks> smspillaz: then, look if we got the bugs # right
<didrocks> smspillaz: please add a test case too to https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/912682
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 912682 in unity/4.0 "Compiz add transparency to titlebar along with the panel" [High,In progress]
<smspillaz> ok
<smspillaz> didrocks: that would essentially mean that the showdesktop one hasn't received any testing, but I guess with 7 days it will be tested again
<didrocks> smspillaz: do you have the bug #?
<smspillaz> yes, hang on
<smspillaz> Fixes LP #871801 and LP #899932
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 871801 in unity "window management, alt-tab - After using 'show desktop' to minimise all windows, opening any new window also incorrectly restores all the minimised windows " [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/871801
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 899932 in unity "Raising an app from launcher after ctrl+alt+d raise all other apps (dup-of: 871801)" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/899932
<didrocks> yeah, it's not tested yet: http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/pending-sru.html
<smspillaz> fun. leave it reverted then ?
<didrocks> smspillaz: no, as we reset for 7 days, we can keep it
<didrocks> I told dbarth to not do the SRU that particular days…
<smspillaz> didrocks: ok, I'll unrevert that and revert the other one
<didrocks> smrevertaz: thanks
<smrevertaz> didrocks: hmm, I'm rusty on my bzr foo. if I wanted to revert 1722 that would be bzr merge -r1723..1722 right ?
<smrevertaz> it just says that nothing changed if I do that, but the diff suggests otherwise
<didrocks> smrevertaz: I think it's bzr merge -r 1722..1721 rather
<smrevertaz> that reverts a bunch of other stuff
<smrevertaz> then again, this is a merge commit
<didrocks> you want to go from rev 1722 to rev 1721
<smrevertaz> I'll try and find the individual revision
<didrocks> normally I bzr diff to confirm
<smrevertaz> indeed, bzr diff show the right thing, but then actually doing the merge changes other things
<smrevertaz> I miss the ability to do git revert foo
<Sweetshark> moin!
<tjaalton> new lightdm doesn't let me in
<tjaalton> console login is fine
<didrocks> just saw someone else on the french forum blaming the new unity-greeter as well
<tjaalton> another user account is fine
<didrocks> just the guest account worked apparently
<didrocks> you have another account working, just the id=1000 oesn't?
<tjaalton> didrocks: right
 * didrocks takes his netbook and upgrade
<tjaalton> auth.log shows auth error from pam_unix, which is weird
<didrocks> maybe we should raise the revert policy :)
<seb128> hey
<didrocks> salut seb128, ça va?
<seb128> lut didrocks, nickel, et toi?
<tjaalton> how does the account service figure out the background of a user account?
<tjaalton> just thinking how well it works with networked drives
<didrocks> seb128: ça va :)
<didrocks> tjaalton: I think you can disable it
<tjaalton> didrocks: ok good
<seb128> tjaalton, g-c-c write it there when you change your background
<seb128> that's an option as well as didrocks said
<tjaalton> still thinking of those poor admins at the uni :)
<tjaalton> options are good
<seb128> ;-)
<agateau> seb128: hey, my favorite lightdm packager!
<seb128> lut agateau
<seb128> did you find new ways to break lightdm today? ;-)
<agateau> of course!
<didrocks> yeah, seems it's broken :)
<agateau> seb128: I noticed two problems with current lightdm package...
<didrocks> (well, unity-greeter is)
<seb128> didrocks, oh? segfault? I didn't install the new one yet but the ppa version worked for me
<seb128> agateau, hit me!
<agateau> seb128: liblightdm-qt has been renamed upstream from liblightdm-qt-1 to liblightdm-qt-2, I suppose packages should be renamed
<seb128> DOH
<didrocks> seb128: 2 people (one on the french forum and tjaalton) reports that they can't log in with their main acount
 * Sweetshark thanks his inet provider for given him his daily disco right after the "g'morning" on IRC was send out.
<seb128> didrocks, due to the greeter update today? or due to lightdm update yesterday?
<seb128> didrocks, does it work for anyone? /me updates...
<didrocks> seb128: I don't know, on the french forum, they blame unity-greeter
<didrocks> seb128: I'm upgrading my netbook right now
<didrocks> (can't reboot on my laptop)
<seb128> it's a bit weird because the greeter doesn't handle authentification I think
<Sweetshark> Exciting news: LibreOffice 3.4.5 available for oneiric from the PPA!
<seb128> tjaalton, ^
<didrocks> seb128: they may be wrong, can be lightdm :)
<seb128> didrocks, it would be less of a surprise ;-)
<seb128> didrocks, it's only one account they can't log in? i.e other accounts work?
<tjaalton> yep, uid 1001 works
<tjaalton> at least here
<didrocks> seb128: seems t be userid=1000, but need to confirm
<didrocks> to*
<didrocks> on the french forum, the guy has a guest account and can log with it
<tjaalton> guest login works here too
<tjaalton> seb128: also, login from the console works with the "main" account
<seb128> tjaalton, can you add your lightdm.log after a failed login? did it start with the lightdm update from yesterday? or the greeter update today?
<tjaalton> seb128: http://paste.ubuntu.com/809478/
<tjaalton> failing and a successful one after that
<seb128> tjaalton, did you update unity-greeter yet?
<seb128> tjaalton, so failing and working on the same user right?
<seb128> [+1.58s] DEBUG: pam_start("lightdm", "tjaalton") -> (0x24aa120, 0)
<seb128> [+1.58s] DEBUG: pam_set_item(0x24aa120, 3, ":0") -> 0 (Success)
<seb128> [+1.58s] DEBUG: pam_authenticate(0x249f050, 0) -> 7 (Authentication failure)
<seb128> was that autologin?
<tjaalton> this is with the new unity-greeter yes
<tjaalton> no different users
<tjaalton> note how the other one has a failure as well
<tjaalton> auth fail
<seb128> yeah
<tjaalton> no autologin
<seb128> tjaalton, did you have the issue yesterday? i.e with the new lightdm but without unity-greeter?
<tjaalton> didn't login then
<tjaalton> trying the old greeter
<seb128> thanks
<tjaalton> had it on the local mirror :)
<tjaalton> yep, wokrs
<tjaalton> works
<seb128> weird
<seb128> oh
<seb128> tjaalton, didrocks: be careful, by default the new unity-greeter gives you an english keymap
<seb128> which might lead to enter wrong passwords
<didrocks>  seb128: oh, that's maybe the issue there
<seb128> I've to type qwerty
<seb128> or to use the indicator to select a french keymap
<tjaalton> ahah
<seb128> I reported the issue to mterry and robert_ancell at the rally
<didrocks> I bet a lot of people won't be able to log in then
<seb128> didrocks, can you follow up on the forum asking if they use the indicator to set the keyboard back to french if that works?
<didrocks> seb128: yeah, doing that now
<seb128> didrocks, well, the greeter as a keyboard selector
<agateau> hiding the password is not user friendly, we should make it clear text!
<seb128> but yeah, it's confusing
<seb128> agateau, ;-)
<seb128> agateau, what is your second bug? do you want to fix the soname one?
<seb128> agateau, I can review, sponsor your work
<agateau> seb128: I sent you a MR for it already
<agateau> seb128: the second bug is that we have no more source package for lightdm-gtk-greeter
<rickspencer3> chrisccoulson, what should I do with a chromium crash report that someone logged? is there someone to assign it to?
<seb128> lol, poor chrisccoulson ;-)
<agateau> seb128: it has been moved to another project, but there is no packaging branch for it
<seb128> agateau, ok, great, reviewing it in a bit
<seb128> agateau, right, did robert roll a tarball? are you interested to package it?
<agateau> seb128: if you apt-get source lightdm-gtk-greeter, you get lightdm source code, which does not contain the greeter anymore
<rickspencer3> chrisccoulson, oh dang, it's private too :/
<rickspencer3> seb128, I'm not going to assign it to him, I just want to know what to do with it
<rickspencer3> seb128, any ideas?
<seb128> rickspencer3, "nothing", we don't have a chromium maintainer
<agateau> seb128: there is a tarball, I can look into packaging it
<seb128> rickspencer3, recommend the user to run firefox or chrome
<seb128> agateau, \o/ I'm happy to sponsor that for you
<rickspencer3> seb128, okay, I'll just drop in that note
<tjaalton> seb128: changing to fi worked for me
<seb128> tjaalton, excellent
<tjaalton> should use the system default though
<chrisccoulson> rickspencer3, i'm not sure. i don't think anybody is watching chromium bug reports
<rickspencer3> chrisccoulson, ok, thanks
<tjaalton> XKBLAYOUT from /etc/default/keyboard
<chrisccoulson> it's hard enough keeping on top of the 1000's of open firefox and thunderbird bug reports ;)
<seb128> didrocks, tjaalton: https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/915468
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 915468 in lightdm "the unity-greeter keyboard's selection doesn't respect the user config" [Undecided,New]
<chrisccoulson> amyway, good morning desktop team :)
<seb128> hey chrisccoulson, how are you? I hope today is less ping crazy that yesterday for you ;-)
<seb128> though it seems it started before you said hi :p
<chrisccoulson> seb128, yeah, i might sign out of IRC for a bit ;)
<chrisccoulson> or open my IRC client on another machine
<seb128> chrisccoulson, just turn off notify-osd and indicator integration
<seb128> and let it sit on its own workspace
<chrisccoulson> ah, that's quite a good idea
<tjaalton> seb128: confirmed and bumped the priority
<seb128> tjaalton, thanks
<didrocks> pitti: pushed the new SRU with the additional fix + the revert of revert + the real revert of the crash. Done!
<agateau> we put reverts in your revert so you can revert while reverting
<mvo> pitti: is there a way to ask cups if there is a configured printer? I'm working on the HW profile code for s-c currently and it seems (given network printers and such) its more relevant to know if there is a configured printer than a actually attached printer
<didrocks> agateau: I'm just reverting what you are telling :)
<agateau> didrocks: to much recursivity for me, my brain stack is full!
<agateau> *too
 * didrocks flushes
<agateau> :)
<pitti> mvo: yes, libcups has nice APIs for that; simplest is to call lpstat -p
<didrocks> ok, rebooting now that I downgraded nvidia, let's see if I can get back my second monitor :)
<pitti> mvo: there should be some d-bus API these days, too, let me check
<mvo> pitti: oh, sweet
<pitti> mvo: hm, can't find it on d-bus
<mvo> pitti: no worries, lpstat -p if fine
<mvo> pitti: I also found python-cups that I check out now
<pitti> mvo: that'd works, too, of course
<mvo> thanks a bunch!
<didrocks> RAOF: so, downgrading fixed it. How can I help you reporting the issue to nvidia?
<pitti> mvo: btw, is there still a chance to get a new apt by alpha-2, to avoid the multiarch breakage for upgrades?
<pitti> or too many problems in trunk?
<mvo> pitti: its a bit of a hole currently, most stuff is fixed now, but the new handling of dpkg in debian broke it for us
<mvo> pitti: I *think* I can just revert that change and we should be good
<pitti> mvo: new handling of dpkg?
<mvo> pitti: well, the debian dpkg expects different args than the ubuntu one (for multiarch packages)
<pitti> we have the same dpkg version as sid
<mvo> pitti: rather unfortunate
<pitti> oh
<mvo> pitti: right, but sid does not do multiarch at all
<mvo> pitti: but its a good point, we are >< close, so I think I have a look at reverting this one commit for now
<pitti> mvo: thanks so much
<chrisccoulson> hmmm, why do only finnish people need to install a separate extension for spell checking in firefox?
<pitti> chrisccoulson: I think it's because libvoikko does some clever things about picking apart the grammar, presumably Finnish needs that much more than other languages
<chrisccoulson> ah, ok
<pitti> i. e. a mere dictionay comparison would give poor results
<pitti> IANAFS, of course :)
<chrisccoulson> yeah, i was just curious
<chrisccoulson> i wonder how unpopular i would be if we made finnish people install mozvoikko from addons.mozilla.org instead?
<pitti> chrisccoulson: if that happens automatically, it should not have any visible change?
<pitti> chrisccoulson: I thought that's what that bug was all about
<pitti> I certainly think it's the right thing to migrate that plugin, too
<chrisccoulson> pitti - ah, we're only doing that for lucid and maverick though
<pitti>  mozvoikko | 2.0.1-0ubuntu1 |       precise | source, all
<pitti> chrisccoulson: ^ it seems precise is now arch:all (was any until oneiric), a new version, and  still in the archive
<pitti> chrisccoulson: doesn't that work with ffox 9/10 any more?
<pitti> chrisccoulson: but aside from this, if you plan to remove the extension from teh archive, how hard would it be to apply the migration for upgrades to precise and further as well? we might always remove move extensions in teh future, after all
<chrisccoulson> yeah, that's a good point. there isn't really a migration path if we remove an extension from the archive
<chrisccoulson> i'd prefer to not support my addon migration code for 5 years though. it was already a bit of a pain to make it work right ;)
<pitti> chrisccoulson: would it be more robust to only keep it for a whitelisted set of addons? precise might then have mozvoikko only
<pitti> chrisccoulson: so for LTS->LTS upgrades you rely on people installing firefox 10 on lucid first, and doing the migration there? (seems ok to me)
<RAOF> didrocks: You can run nvidia-bug-report.sh and attach it to a bug; then ping Alberto :)
<didrocks> RAOF: should I run the buggy package version for this?
<RAOF> didrocks: Yes
<didrocks> RAOF: ok, will do it later then! Thanks :)
<seb128> RAOF, hey, there is a new colord upstream version showing on version if you feel bored and want to update it in Debian some day ;-)
<RAOF> seb128: Yup, saw it; I'm subscribed to the list.
<seb128> ok, great
<RAOF> I'll get around to it sometime.  Maybe the weekend.
<seb128> RAOF, did you have a nice trip back btw? I think I didn't say hello yet this week
<RAOF> Oh, you've not heard of my awesome trip back?
<seb128> RAOF, no!
<RAOF> As I say, it was *fantastic*
<RAOF> I got upgraded to Business from Singapore to Melbourne, which was very nice.
<seb128> oh, nice, so actually good ;-)
<RAOF> Of course, this was after QF10 was delayed for 13 hours in Heathrow, so we spent the night in a crappy hotel outside the airport, and then because it was late I missed the last plane to Hobart and so spent Monday night in a much nicer hotel in Melbourne.
<ricotz> seb128, hello
<seb128> RAOF, doh, so yeah, they partially made up for what they screwed ;-)
<seb128> hey ricotz
<ricotz> seb128, i think as long no main package needs a newer clutter/cogl we should keep 1.8.x for now
<ricotz> seb128, 1.9.4 was released but has huge issues
<seb128> ricotz, oh why? (it's fine with me but you usually push for the newest crack ;-)
<seb128> ok, good to know
<ricotz> also updating cogl will result in a whole transtion which needs to get every package using clutter to be rebuilt
<seb128> I'm happy to stay on 1.8, I don't think we will have any need to update soon
<ricotz> so if 1.9.x will be an option i would be happy to update it only once
<mvo> heh :) sane-find-scanner thinks my phone is a scanner - fun!
<ricotz> seb128, what i mean libs like libcogl5 and libcogl7 are co-installable but breaking each other
<ricotz> seb128, i guess i will add this flag to the packaging to prevent having two versions
<ricotz> seb128, i am not sure if cheese or gnome-games will need it though
<seb128> ricotz, co-installable but breaking each other -> not nice
<ricotz> (a newer clutter i mean)
<seb128> let's see
<seb128> we can figure it out if,when they do
<ricotz> seb128, yeah, app build against an older cogl running with a newer clutter are seqfaulting
<Sweetshark> ricotz: seen the LO3.4.5 updates? I subscribed you to the bug as you were not on IRC
<ricotz> seb128, so i guess it is better to still wait some time
<ricotz> Sweetshark, yeah, thanks
<ricotz> Sweetshark, btw, why arent you using the debian tarballs?
<Sweetshark> @all: <general note>I will be on vacation for two weeks starting tomorrow evening. So anything urgent should be discussed until then.</general note>
<ricotz> Sweetshark, ... instead of patching it to the new version
<Sweetshark> ricotz: better to debdiff and review for SRU if there is no "hidden" change"
<ricotz> Sweetshark, hmm, i see
<ricotz> seb128, could you take care of https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/clutter-gst/+bug/918574 ?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 918574 in clutter-gst "Sync clutter-gst 1.4.6-1 (main) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,New]
<seb128> ricotz, can do yes
<ricotz> thanks
<seb128> lunch, bbiab
<Sweetshark> pitti: uploading 3.4.5-0ubuntu1 for oneiric-proposed to chinstrap ....
<chrisccoulson> hmmm, another week, another firefox and thunderbird release
<Sweetshark> pitti: done. but I first want to check the identical ppa release for the l10n in calc formulas bug ...
<seb128> chrisccoulson, they like to keep you busy ;-) though I guess it's mostly trivial packaging work between those versions?
<chrisccoulson> seb128, yeah, mostly. the packaging work is done a few weeks in advance ;)
<seb128> Sweetshark, the calc non localized function names bug is still not fixed? be careful, you might get an user riot at your door ;-)
<pitti> Sweetshark: so want me to wait with reviewing/accepting until you are done with that?
<Sweetshark> seb128: it was fixed with the ppa build package and then broke again with the SRUed version but from the exact same source package ...
<Sweetshark> pitti: yes
<pitti> ack
<seb128> Sweetshark, seems like a side effect of pkgbinarymangler or something?
<pitti> that only removes .mo files and some documentation, though; not sdf files
<seb128> Sweetshark, did you try to do a ppa build with a build-depends on pkgbinarymangler and see if that screws it?
<seb128> pitti, what else is different between ppa and archive builders?
<pitti> not that much; pkg-create-dbgsym, different kernel
<Sweetshark> pitti: https://launchpad.net/~libreoffice/+archive/ppa/+build/3103553 <- ppa build, ETA: rsn
<pitti> a binary debdiff might show more?
<seb128> Sweetshark, what binary has those translated function names?
<pitti> i. e. compare the .debs from the PPA and oneiric-propsoed
<seb128> I will try to have a look see if I can figure something
<pitti> seb128: any reason that librsvg was updated in ubuntu only, and not in debian?
<seb128> that bug really sucks, it seems it's a blocker for some schools or public offices deployments in non english countries
<seb128> pitti, I'm still unsure what Debian is doing with GNOME 3.3
<seb128> they are still working in 3.2
<pitti> oh, is 2.35 a GNOME 3.3 thing?
<seb128> but I guess it could go to experimental
<seb128> pitti, yes
<Sweetshark> seb128, pitti: if the ppa l10n build is good, IMHO we should upload the oneiric-proposed one. but we should check it for the error before verification-done.
<pitti> Sweetshark: right, and run debdiff to see whether any files are missing in the ubuntu build
<seb128> Sweetshark, what binary is involved in the calc functions translations? i.e where should I look for errors or differences?
<Sweetshark> seb128: libsc*.so, I guess ..
<seb128> Sweetshark, the translations are in the .so?
<Sweetshark> seb128: ah, no.
<Sweetshark> seb128: its in one of forde.res foruide.res scde.res in /usr/lib/libreoffice/basis3.4/program/resource
<seb128> Sweetshark, ok, I will try to have a look, it's still buggy in precise
<seb128> Sweetshark, it's not a nice bug for Ubuntu since it's basically a stopper for deployments in non english speaking countries
<seb128> Sweetshark, seems we start having some bad press around it for taking months to not fix it :-(
<Sweetshark> seb128: huh? I checked on the last precise upload and didnt see the problem there.
<seb128> Sweetshark, using SOMME(1;2) in my calc returns a #NAME?
<seb128> Sweetshark, using SUM works
<seb128> but I will check my install maybe I'm missing a langpack or something
<Sweetshark> seb128: works here with the build from the ppa for oneiric
<Sweetshark> seb128: works here with on precise ...
<seb128> Sweetshark, ok, probably a local issue, I will try on a clean install ;-)
<Sweetshark> seb128: although maybe I have local packages installed on precise.
<seb128> Sweetshark, let me try with a fresh install and come back to you
<Sweetshark> seb128: k
<Sweetshark> seb128: I would really hope this not to show up in precise anyone as we have no seperate -l10n source package anymore.
<seb128> Sweetshark, it was due to the 10n? the fact that the same build works in a ppa and is buggy in oneiric-proposed makes me think it could be something on the builders...
<Sweetshark> seb128: I havent found the root cause. But doing two builds with different configure flags and hoping stuff copied from one to the other would work was never an supported upstream scenario.
<Sweetshark> pitti: anyway as the 3.4.5 ppa build looks good l10n-wise (and precise is a independant story), pls upload to oneiric-proposed ...
<seb128> hey mterry, had a nice trip back?
<mterry> seb128, yeah, it was fine
<mterry> seb128, how you doing?
<seb128> good, I got over my ubuflu ;-)
 * Sweetshark was ubunflufree this time (and had some real good time on saturday night in Budapest)
<Sweetshark> (well, Sunday morning)
<seb128> lucky you ;-)
 * mvo is almost recovered from ubuflu
<Sweetshark> seb128: completely reinstalled libreoffice on precise, still works
<seb128> Sweetshark, ok, you should probably close bug #873702 then ;-) I will tell you how it works for me once I'm done with my reinstall
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 873702 in libreoffice "some function names in Calc appear in english others in local language (mixed up) " [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/873702
<davidcalle> Hello desktop folks. I'm looking for Alvaro Lopez Ortega (alobbs, I believe), do you know when he will be around?
<pitti> Sweetshark: uploaded
<Sweetshark> seb128: the formula names are in for<lang>.res and are thus used from from libforl<platform>.so
<seb128> Sweetshark, ok, you are right, works fine on precise
<Sweetshark> wtf? LibreOffice 3.5 is still building on armel (for six days now) ...
<pitti> Sweetshark: perhaps it does build all the l10n stuff there?
<Sweetshark> pitti: nope
<Sweetshark> pitti: hmm
<micahg> you have about 550MB of compressed sources...seems to make sense
<seb128> Sweetshark, ok, I can confirm that "libreoffice-l10n 1:3.4.4-0ubuntu1" in oneiric-proposed is buggy
<seb128> but 1:3.4.5-0ubuntu1~ppa1 is fine
<pitti> hey cyphermox, good morning
<cyphermox> pitti:  hey
<cyphermox> good morning
<pitti> cyphermox: I was recently reviewing the pm-utils hooks, and found this gem: /usr/lib/pm-utils/sleep.d/55NetworkManager
<cyphermox> fun
<pitti> cyphermox: it dbus-sends network-manager to sleep and wakeup before suspend/after resuming
<pitti> cyphermox: that looks like an ancient hack to me, do you happen to know if it's still needed?
<cyphermox> I think it is
<pitti> cyphermox: it doesn't even seem to work any more
<seb128> Sweetshark, do you know how are "for<lang>.res" build?
<cyphermox> afaics it' s what would tell NM to not turn the interfaces completely off or something, I'd need to revisit the code though
<pitti> cyphermox: there are no sleep and wake methods, just a Sleep(boolean)
<cyphermox> pitti: no?
<seb128> Sweetshark, the oneiric-proposed version indeed has only english words where the ppa version is correct
<cyphermox> ah, guess you may be right, but it' s not breaking things either so far
<pitti> cyphermox: anyway, I'll run some more thorough tests for this
<cyphermox> shouldn' t we be seeing a failed in the pm-utils logs?
<Sweetshark> http://www.webupd8.org/2012/01/libreoffice-345-available-to-install-in.html <- woha, now that was quick!
<pitti> Having NetworkManager put all interaces to sleep...Failed.
<pitti> cyphermox: ^
<pitti> Having NetworkManager wake interfaces back up...Failed.
<pitti> cyphermox: which made me ask whether we should fix the hook, or just get rid of it, as apparently NM is getting by just fine
<pitti> cyphermox: at least I never had a problem with wifi or eth not reconnecting after suspend; did you see that in bug reports?
<pitti> cyphermox: and running the sudo dbus-send command gives me
<pitti> Error org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.UnknownMethod: Method "sleep" with signature "" on interface "org.freedesktop.NetworkManager" doesn't exist
<pitti> cyphermox: so I wanted to just drop the hook and avoid wasting cycles, unless you say that we should fix it instead?
<cyphermox> pitti:  we should just get rid of it, yes
<pitti> cyphermox: ack, thanks
<cyphermox> was that shipped by pm-utils?
<pitti> it still is
<pitti> fixing it in debian git now
<cyphermox> ok
<pitti> s/fixing/dropping/
<Sweetshark> pitti: for bug 917153 i will try to create a fixed package still, but even if I upload that tomorrow, I wouldnt be around to fix stuff
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 917153 in libreoffice "failed to upgrade from oneiric to precise: /usr/lib/libreoffice/program/unopkg.bin: error while loading shared libraries: libicule.so.48: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/917153
<pitti> Sweetshark: so, tomorrow is your last day, and then 14 days skiing?
<Sweetshark> pitti: hmm, I mean bug 916726 which is likely the same root cause anyway ...
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 916726 in libreoffice "Drop extra Java dependencies from 3.5.0~beta2-2ubuntu3" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/916726
<Sweetshark> pitti: yes
<pitti> Sweetshark: uh, these two don't seem closely related?
<Sweetshark> pitti: so the alpha2 milestone can really hold reasonably.
<seb128> didrocks, ok, https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-desktop/+archive/daily has nux and unity rebuilt with glew1.6
<Sweetshark> pitti: I would propose I do a ppa upload and leave it to your discretion to include that into main
<Sweetshark> (while I am gone)
<didrocks> seb128: unity needed the rebuilt at the end?
<seb128> didrocks, so I upgraded my box, removed libglew1.5, and works fine
<didrocks> seb128: ok, I'm testing on my netbook
<seb128> didrocks, yes, it has a depends on libglew1.5 and I wanted to remove the lib from my system to be sure
<didrocks> (intel)
<didrocks> seb128: you know what, just sent an email, perfect timing!
<seb128> chrisccoulson, pitti, mterry, cyphermox: testing of https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-desktop/+archive/daily would be welcome
<seb128> it's basically precise unity rebuilt with glew1.6
<seb128> it was buggy some cycles ago but we want to try again, seems the issues got fixed since, at least it worked for me with that version
<pitti> seb128: adding/upgrading
<seb128> pitti, danke
<Sweetshark> pitti: and yes, I think they are related: there is a postinst in -common script using unopkg (which is in -common). however unopkg is a wrapper script around unopkg.bin (from -core), so this cant work out because -core depends on -common. Because of the wrong order in executing postinsts various things can go wrong (missing a lib, or missing the infra to determine the language)
<pitti> Sweetshark: right, but that seems unrelated to pulling in extra dependencies like -java-common
<Sweetshark> pitti: doh!
<Sweetshark> pitti: E_TOO_MANY_BUGS
<didrocks> hum, 404 on the ppa, interesting
<mterry> seb128, sure
<seb128> Sweetshark, ok, I stop there, I will wait for the proposed build and diff build logs, the for<lang>.res are buggy confirmed by running "strings" on them, it seems like they didn't import the translations on the builders for some reason
<seb128> didrocks, wfm
<didrocks> weird :/ tried 3 times
<seb128> didrocks, typoed the source?
<Sweetshark> pitti: bug 916291 and 917153 are likely dupes. bug 916726 should be rather quickly fixable indeed.
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 916291 in libreoffice "failed to upgrade from Oneiric to Precise: ERROR: Cannot determine language! - exit status 134" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/916291
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 917153 in libreoffice "failed to upgrade from oneiric to precise: /usr/lib/libreoffice/program/unopkg.bin: error while loading shared libraries: libicule.so.48: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/917153
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 916726 in libreoffice "Drop extra Java dependencies from 3.5.0~beta2-2ubuntu3" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/916726
<didrocks> seb128: I add-apt-repository
<didrocks> seb128: and it gave me the ppa info
<seb128> mterry, btw some user "fail to log in" with the new unity-greeter (turned out they got confused by the wrong keyboard layout)
<didrocks> oh
<didrocks> oneiric
<didrocks> I'm on precise, wth?
<seb128> didrocks, mvo's bug? ;-)
<mterry> seb128, well, it's so pretty now that I'm sure they didn't mind staying in the greeter longer.  :)  hmm, how did it go wrong?
<mterry> bug numbers?
<didrocks> seb128: yeah, maybe :)
<seb128> mterry, well same bug that the one I complained about at the rally, somewhat the greeter keyboard indicator default to "en" rather than the system or user layout
<seb128> mterry, bug #915468
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 915468 in lightdm "the unity-greeter keyboard's selection doesn't respect the user config" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/915468
<mterry> seb128, oh right
<seb128> mterry, it's easy to work around once you notice that your keyboard layout is wrong, it's just that most users type their password and don't look at the screen
<mterry> right
<seb128> so they go "wth, login stopped working"
<didrocks> ok, it seems to be working well ;)
<seb128> didrocks, \o/
<didrocks> and definitively that hardware failed before
<seb128> didrocks, do you want to upload that so we don't mix that change with another transition or compiz,unity updates?
<didrocks> seb128: my netbook has the same card as your netbook, not sure if you tested there or your laptop
<didrocks> seb128: definitively
<seb128> didrocks, I tested on my laptop (i5 integrated video)
<didrocks> let's wait for pitti's result
<didrocks> ok, so we will have at least 3 cards (and one at least, failed before)
<seb128> which had the issue as well in the past
<didrocks> oh 2 then :)
<pitti> restarting my desktop session to test the glew1.6 builds
<nessita> mterry: THANK YOU (I've been waiting on that sponsorship for over a month!)
<didrocks> oh krita is in main and still depends on 1.5
<mterry> nessita, :)
<seb128> didrocks, well I guess it's not for a good reason
<seb128> i.e simple rebuild should do
<didrocks> seb128: no, probably just a rebuild
<didrocks> yep
<seb128> didrocks, I don't like that pitti is not coming back :p
<didrocks> yeah, same here :/
<didrocks> or maybe he just playing fun with us :)
<didrocks> let's say he's hit by the unity-greeter issue and don't think about changing its keyboard :)
<didrocks> his*
<pitti> seb128, didrocks: utter fail here, need some time to crawl out of that
<pitti> seb128: might not be the glew thing, though
<pitti> both lightdm and sessino are totally black
<seb128> pitti, did you update anything else?
<pitti> yes, some things
<pitti> gdk-pixbuf trigger segfaulted
<seb128> if it's happening on lightdm so it's likely not unity
<pitti> and trying to reinstall it, apt says "no filename"
<pitti> on text console now, trying to find my way out of this
<seb128> urg
<seb128> well I guess if the gdx-pixbuf trigger segfaulted you go no image loader working
<seb128> which might lead to lightdm and session to be unhappy
<pitti> yes
<pitti> seb128: when I dpkg -i that binary, it consistently segfautls
<didrocks> doesn't sound pleasing :/
<pitti> do you get this as well?
<seb128> pitti, which one? gdk-pixbuf?
<pitti> seb128: oh, I bet it's due to the new librsvg
<seb128> pitti, try downgrading librsvg2-common? or rm /usr/lib/arch/...svg.so
<didrocks> sounds a possible guilty guy, indeed :)
<pitti> seb128: yes, I'll do that once I'm back
<pitti> I need to go to the dentist again, back later this evening
<pitti> then I'll re-test the PPA
<pitti> seb128: in the meantime, perhaps you can investigate and revert librsvg?
<pitti> it's certainly a "omg total failure" case
 * pitti -> off
<seb128> pitti, see you
<seb128> pitti, well "wfm"
<seb128> so I would like to see if anyone else get the issue
<seb128> could others try the librsvg2 update?
<didrocks> pitti: see you, hope you don't get more hurt
<didrocks> seb128: doing
<seb128> didrocks, thanks
<didrocks> rebooting see you soon (or not!) :)
<seb128> didrocks, \o/
<didrocks> seb128: wfm
<seb128> pfiou
<seb128> i386 or amd64?
<didrocks> indeed, pfiou ;)
<didrocks> i386
<seb128> somebody on amd64? ;-)
<seb128> chrisccoulson, mterry, cyphermox, ?
<didrocks> yo uare on amd64, isnt it?
<seb128> no
<seb128> but pitti is
<didrocks> oh?
<mterry> i386
<chrisccoulson> hi seb128
<didrocks> I was thinking you were only eating amd64 :)
<seb128> chrisccoulson, mterry: could you guys update your librsvg and make sure it doesn't make the gdk-pixbuf trigger segfault?
<seb128> it did for pitti and made his machine un-usable, the "no loader" break the greeter and the desktop it seems
<seb128> just trying to see if that's amd64 specific or pitti specific (he had to run to the dentist)
<chrisccoulson> seb128, you're asking me to deliberately break my machine? ;)
<seb128> chrisccoulson, I'm providing you entertainment! you were complaining about how stable precise is ;-)
<cyphermox> seb128: sure, soon
<chrisccoulson> ok, upgrading now
<cyphermox> seb128: about the update to daily, right?
<seb128> cyphermox, could you guys update your librsvg and make sure it doesn't make the gdk-pixbuf trigger segfault?
<seb128> cyphermox, but I welcome unity testing as well
<ricotz> seb128, oh really, is librsvg breaking things? :\
<seb128> ricotz, <pitti> seb128, didrocks: utter fail here, need some time to crawl out of that ... gdk-pixbuf trigger segfaulted
<seb128> <pitti> seb128: when I dpkg -i that binary, it consistently segfautls
<chrisccoulson> i guess if nautilus restarts fine afterwards, that i'm not getting the same crash?
<seb128> ricotz, it's unsure it's librsvg
<ricotz> :(
<seb128> chrisccoulson, well, if librsvg install fine it's probably ok
<chrisccoulson> yeah, seems to be ok here
<seb128> chrisccoulson, you can try to install --reinstall libgdk-pixbuf I guess
<ricotz> i guess i already updated and i am on amd64
<seb128> ok
<seb128> so only pitti so far
<chrisccoulson> 2.35.0-0ubuntu1 ?
<chrisccoulson> ok, will try that too
<seb128> that's better than breaking everybody ;-)
<seb128> chrisccoulson, yes
<ricotz> i havent logged out yet though
<ricotz> and i am not using lightdm
<ricotz> but applications behaving normally
<chrisccoulson> ok, that seems to still be working ok
<chrisccoulson> although i've only tested by restarting nautilus
<chrisccoulson> but i can browser svg's ;)
<chrisccoulson> *browse
<seb128> chrisccoulson, ricotz: well pitti couldn't run the gdk-pixbuf trigger, it segfaults for him
<seb128> if the debs install file for you, it's likely fine
<seb128> will need to wait for him to be back and provide a stacktrace
<ricotz> alright
<chrisccoulson> seb128, do you fancy fixing a compiler bug for me? https://launchpadlibrarian.net/90342632/buildlog_ubuntu-lucid-amd64.thunderbird-trunk_12.0~a1~hg20120118r9213.84699-0ubuntu1~umd1~lucid_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<chrisccoulson> thanks ;)
<seb128> chrisccoulson, lol, no!
<chrisccoulson> heh
<seb128> chrisccoulson, I tried do you look at libreoffice for Sweetshark today and I've to build webkit next
<seb128> enough slow to build stuff for today :p
<ricotz> seb128, you a like libx11 bug instead?
<seb128> ricotz, I'm fine thanks ;-)
<cyphermox> seb128: ii  librsvg2-2                    2.35.0-0ubuntu1 ?
<seb128> cyphermox, yes
<seb128> well librsvg2-common rather
<cyphermox> I didn't notice breakage when I upgraded
<cyphermox> also rebooted since, not sure if that would trigger doom
<seb128> cyphermox, ok, thanks
<seb128> well seems it's only pitti, which is good
<didrocks> (but if someone wants to test the unity in the ppa as well
<didrocks> cyphermox: chrisccoulson ? ^
<cyphermox> didrocks: yes, soon
<cyphermox> actually, wth, I'll try it now
<chrisccoulson> didrocks, in a bit :)
<didrocks> thanks guys :)
<cyphermox> brb, rebooting
<didrocks> why people are taking time to reboot when installing the new unity? :)
<dobey> chrisccoulson: hey, when an extension or plug-in gets upgraded, shouldn't firefox show the "restart your browser" strip? i just got an upgrade to flash but firefox isn't suggesting a restart
<cyphermox> didrocks: it works great
<cyphermox> sorry, I was fighting a very different problem\
<didrocks> phew, you almost killed me :)
<didrocks> thanks cyphermox!
<seb128> didrocks, want me to do the uploads to precise?
<didrocks> seb128: do you have a branch (if not, no worry, not long to do)
<cyphermox> fwiw, my system is intel, amd64
<didrocks> or do them if you want :)
<seb128> didrocks, well I can do them if you want, I've no vcs ready but it's trivial enough, I'm done with the stuff I was doing so I can do that before starting something else
<didrocks> seb128: sounds good, proceed please! thanks :)
<seb128> didrocks, yes sir ;-)
<seb128> yw
<BigWhale> What happens in LTS, stays in LTS ...
<BigWhale> :>
<mterry> didrocks, I was going to push in a patch to compiz that just fixes some typos.  But I see there's been a change sitting in the packaging branch for over a month about fglrx?  Is that safe to push in with my change?
<desrt> seb128: hey
<didrocks> mterry: no, it's not
<didrocks> mterry: there will be an update next week
<didrocks> mterry: so you can stage your changes there
<desrt> seb128: gnome-settings-daemon was doing 3 dconf writes on startup.  they're gone now.
<mterry> didrocks, is that going to sync from upstream?
<desrt> seb128: gnome-shell still has one outstanding, but obviously that doesn't impact you
<desrt> seb128: so anything left should be in unity&friends
<mterry> didrocks, because I think upstream has the typos fixed in trunk
<seb128> desrt, great, thanks, I will backport that patch
<didrocks> mterry: hum, what do you need, the typo is not on the packaging?
<desrt> seb128: i already stuck it on the gnome-3-2 branch
<seb128> desrt, excellent
<mterry> didrocks, no.  just some "bunding" words instead of "binding".  Not usually worth worrying about, but a user went to the trouble of making a patch
<didrocks> mterry: oh, in that case, poke directly smspillaz about them
<mterry> didrocks, but they are fixed already upstream
<didrocks> upstream integration is better :)
<mterry> didrocks, I'm jsut asking if next update will be an upstream release too
<didrocks> oh, we will get it next week then
<didrocks> yeah :
<didrocks> :)
<mterry> didrocks, cool, will comment in the bug then and reject the branch
<didrocks> thanks mterry :)
<dobey> ricotz: around?
<ricotz> dobey, yes
<dobey> ricotz: hey. are you maintaining the rhythmbox packaging in debian now?
<ricotz> dobey, no
<dobey> ricotz: ah ok. there are some "small" packaging structure changes i'd like to make.
<ricotz> dobey, might be worth to get them into debian too though
<dobey> ricotz: it would i think.
<dobey> i'll make the changes in PPA to test them first
<ricotz> ok
<seb128> dobey, what sort of changes?
<seb128> like new binaries?
<seb128> dobey, but yeah, better to send them to Debian
<dobey> new binaries, and moving a few files within existing binaries; to make life easier for plug-in packages
<seb128> ok
<dobey> and yeah, i want to get them in debian
<seb128> you can start with an Ubuntu merge request if you want a first review before sending to Debian
<dobey> sure. well, i'll start with my PPA, then the merge requests :)
<seb128> Riddell, Sarvatt: ok, unity seems to be fixed with glew1.6, I've uploaded updates to use that version
<seb128> Riddell, so feel free to to promote glew1.6, demote,delete 1.5
<seb128> bryce, ^
<Riddell> just saw it come through on component mismatches
<seb128> Riddell, yeah, I just noticed, that nux was depwaiting when checking if it built yet
<seb128> Riddell, should I promote 1.6 then?
<Riddell> seb128: I guess the MIR question is what does it take to demote 1.5 and who's going to do it
<seb128> Riddell, nothing, we can delete 1.5, we just created that package in ubuntu for unity
<Sweetshark> where do I find the desktop cd seeds?
<Riddell> seb128: more than nothing http://paste.kde.org/189236/
<seb128> Sweetshark, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeedManagement
<seb128> Riddell, source in main using it: avogadro calligra koffice
<seb128> Riddell, so it should be easy to demote
<Riddell> seb128: what about those python things?
<Sweetshark> seb128: tnx
<Riddell> (I'm in a meeting can't investigate much myself)
<seb128> Riddell, those are in universe
<seb128> Riddell, the 3 I listed are the ones in main
<seb128> Riddell, koffice should be a build-depends libglew1.5-dev -> libglew-dev, that's what Debian did
<seb128> Riddell, I guess the other ones are in the same cases
<Riddell> koffice can go once I test calligra upgrades and I'll fix calligra
<seb128> Riddell, thanks
<nessita> hello all! any idea why I can not resize windows in unity 3d (precise installation)?
<seb128> hey nessita
<nessita> hola seb128!
<seb128> nessita, what do you mean? when happens when you try?
<seb128> do you get decorations around those, like the bar at the top with the close etc button?
<nessita> seb128: when I move the cursor close to a window edge, the cursor does not change to "resize" mode
<nessita> seb128: even if I drag the window border, nothing happens
<seb128> nessita, can you move things?
<nessita> seb128: and yes, I have windows decorations with the 3 buttons, and I can move windows
<seb128> nessita, what about the bottom right corner? does resizing there work?
<nessita> seb128: maximize/minimize works
<seb128> nessita, what about alt-middleclick-dnd?
<nessita> seb128: hum... I can resize this window (pidgin chat), but no the gnome-terminal window
<seb128> weird
<nessita> seb128: alt-middleclick-dnd?
<seb128> nessita, that's another way to resize
<nessita> seb128: wanna a screencast of this?
<seb128> i.e you press alt on the keyboard, click with the middle mouse button and while it's pressed move
<seb128> that should resize as well
<seb128> nessita, does it do it all the time or only in this session?
<seb128> you can try to compiz --replace
<seb128> to restart compiz
<nessita>  seb128: all the time in this cmputer which I run unity 3d
<seb128> is that specific to some softwares? like can you resize gedit?
<nessita> seb128: I can resize firefox, trying gedit
<nessita> can resize gedit
<nessita> seb128: hum, I had a custom size set on the terminal. But I always had one... and before I was able to resize
<nessita> I unset the custom size and resizing is allowed
<seb128> dunno then
<seb128> either compiz,unity changed or g-t did
<nessita> seb128: but, for example, with size unset, if I open a fresh terminal, move it to the right so it resizes to the half of the screen, I can no longer resize it
<nessita> and that happens with every windows
<nessita> window*
<seb128> nessita, right, that's a bug with the grid
<nessita> seb128: I see
<nessita> seb128: have the link at hand?
<seb128> nessita, click on the right button in the wm bar to workaround it
<seb128> i.e undo the grid
<nessita> seb128: nice :-)
<seb128> nessita, I don't find the bug number but I'm pretty sure JohnLea reported the issue
<nessita> seb128: good to know. Thanks!
<seb128> yw
<dobey> seb128, ricotz: any idea why rhythmbox packaging in ubuntu has Build-Depends on a bunch of foo-doc packages now?
<seb128> dobey, because debian --enable-gtk-doc I guess
<seb128> we can probably drop that if the html are shipped with the tarball
<dobey> seb128: it needs the gstreamer api docs for --enable-gtk-doc?
<seb128> dobey, I think it needs the api of things it refers to for cross referencing links to be working
<dobey> hmm
<dobey> ok
<seb128> dobey, so I guess some api point to gstreamer apis
<seb128> it wouldn't be the end of the world if you drop those in your ppa
<ricotz> seb128, proper cross referencing is nice, there is no need to drop those build-deps
<dobey> seb128: i was just wondering why they were there now. it seemed odd is all
<seb128> ricotz, well it can be spared for a local build
<seb128> I often drop stuff like documentation build when I work on a package to spend less time rebuilding
<seb128> dobey, ok
<ricotz> seb128, right
<stgraber> mterry: is there a clean way for flavours to override unity-greeter.conf?
<stgraber> mterry: I just noticed the new unity-greeter breaks upgrade for at least Edubuntu because Edubuntu updates unity-greeter.conf with our own config (yeah, I know it's bad)
<mterry> stgraber, I think so...  ?  let me look real quick else robert-ancell would know
<mterry> stgraber, oh, I was thinking of lightdm.  For unity-greeter, no I don't think so.  I think Robert's thinking was that derivatives could have their own greeter?
<stgraber> mterry: ok, I'll look at having edubuntu-artwork divert it or something like that. We use unity-greeter but with a different wallpaper and logo.
<stgraber> mterry: the easy solution out of our problems (at least for Edubuntu) will be for me to push a new edubuntu-artwork restoring unity-greeter.conf to the original, then divert it and put our own in its place
<stgraber> mterry: then add a versioned conflict in unity-greeter to force edubuntu-artwork to upgrade before unity-greeter
<mterry> stgraber, :-/  sorry this is so hard.  I wonder...  Since unity-greeter is gtk-based, why it doesn't use gsettings, which derivatives could override easily
<stgraber> mterry: I agree shipping a .override file would be much easier :)
<stgraber> I still need to cleanup my mess though (I should have done the divert to start with, messing with a conffile from another package is really bad and shouldn't have be done to start with)
<Beret> hey guys
<Beret> qq
<Beret> I'm seeing the same changes in the ubuntu mono font in precise that the guy on the desktop list noted
<Beret> I don't see a bug listed in LP
<Beret> anyone know anything about that?
<Laney> 1
<Laney> oops
<dobey> why would i use foo (>= ${gnome:Version}), foo (<< ${gnome:NextVersion}) ?
<seb128> dobey, because GNOME might break stuff between series and you want to say that's version in the same serie are ok but when the next serie start updates should be in sync
<seb128> it's like "it's ok to get any 3.2 version but 3.4 might break so we will check that and be restrictive by default)
<dobey> but if the dependency is on a binary package, created by the same control file, isn't it better to just use (= ${source:Version}) ?
<dobey> especially in the case of foo depending on foo-data?
<seb128> dobey, well, it has issues for arch all,any mismatch, it makes i.e armel build fail during the time i386 built and armel is building
<seb128> because the -common is usually arch all built on i386
<seb128> when you get the new version the armel binary which is arch any and depends on source:Version stop having a matching common and can't be installed
<dobey> ugh
<desrt> seb128: you're doing it wrong:
<desrt> [org.gnome.desktop.background]
<desrt> show-desktop-icons=true
<desrt> (and i'm not sure how to do it right)
<desrt> seems like this sort of setting is the kind of thing we want to be configured conditional on the session type :/
<desrt> seb128: it's almost like you should have a separate DCONF_PROFILE that patches these changes in for the unity session
<pitti> seb128: back for some mins
<seb128> desrt, yeah, I know I'm doing it wrong, I welcome better ways though
<pitti> seb128: so, this keeps amazing me; I downgraded libxml2, which was a likely candidate
<seb128> pitti, heh, I'm just back from dinner
<desrt> seb128: DCONF_PROFILE=unity is my best suggestion
<pitti> but still segfaulting with downgraded libxml2 and downgraded librsvg
<seb128> pitti, do you have a bt?
<seb128> pitti, nobody else is getting the issue, I asked around when you left
<seb128> pitti, we got i386 and amd64 tester
<seb128> no bug report or user complain on IRC either
<seb128> desrt, yet another Xsession hackish script?
<pitti> ok, if it's just me, I'm relieved
<pitti> will figure this out tomorrow morning then
<desrt> seb128: it's actually a pretty nice setup.. then each desktop gets its own set of defaults, plus if the user sets it explicitly, it gets used
<desrt> seb128: you could add it in to one of the many others :)
<seb128> pitti, well it might not be "only you", it might be "german amd64 users" or something, I would still like to know what's the issue
<seb128> pitti, but it's not "the rest of the world" ;-)
<seb128> desrt, I'm trying to get ride of those hacks
<pitti> seb128: not very useful: http://paste.ubuntu.com/810009/
<seb128> desrt, relying on the session you pick is wrong, it means that people using a custom session starting gnome-shell will get it wrong
<desrt> seb128: i think at the end of the day you should aim to have exactly 1 of them
<desrt> seb128: this is pretty much the XDG_CURRENT_DESKTOP discussion, isn't it?
<seb128> desrt, right
<desrt> seems that battle is long lost
<desrt> GNOME_ME_HARDER, dude
<seb128> lol
<desrt> environment variables are awesome
<seb128> you still need something setting them
<seb128> pitti, not very useful no :-(
<desrt> you're going to find yourself minus some UBUNTU_MENUPROXY and plus some GTK_MODULES soon
<seb128> pitti, you run doko's ppa right? was that a new libc?
<pitti> seb128: yes, but since last week
<seb128> pitti, well maybe something in that librsvg update doesn't like the new libc?
<pitti> seb128: but why would it still crash with librsvg and libxml downgraded?
<seb128> pitti, just trying to think what could be different in your case
<pitti> I checked all dependencies of librsvg2-2 and -common
<seb128> hum, good point
<seb128> what did you upgrade before the issue started?
<seb128> desrt, how would the profile stuff work?
<pitti> everything since this morning, didn't restart my session until 16:16 CEST, at which point I got it
<pitti> (that was when you asked me to try the PPA)
<desrt> seb128: pretty trivially: create /etc/dconf/db/unity.d/somefile with your dconf overrides in it
<desrt> then /etc/dconf/profile/unity with the lines "user\nunity\n"
<desrt> then run 'dconf update'
<desrt> then set DCONF_PROFILE=unity
<seb128> pitti, there were not so many updates today
<seb128> pitti, nothing obvious I can spot
<pitti> http://paste.ubuntu.com/810014/
<pitti> oh, a new GTK
<desrt> any "pure" vendor patch like changing the wallpapers and so on stays a vendor patch
<desrt> and "we're half-forking gnome to use as the basis of the unity desktop" sort of behaviour goes in the dconf database
<seb128> pitti, new gtk is a one liner reverting a properties change on gtkwindows
<seb128> pitti, not likely to make gdk fail on loaders
<pitti> seb128: I guess I'll run through the list and play downgrading bisect until I find the culprit
<seb128> pitti, you might have local corruption as well I guess
<seb128> desrt, not sure it's worth the effort ;-)
<pitti> so, good night everyone!
<desrt> seb128: it's some pretty low effort :p
<desrt> pitti: n8
<seb128> pitti, 'night
<seb128> desrt, btw I'm glad I didn't listen to you, new g-c-c pulls clutter in and new clutter seems a disaster, leading to g-c-c not starting for some people and other fun ;-)
<desrt> seb128: oh.  they fixed that already
<desrt> ebassi figured out the problem this morning
<seb128> right
<seb128> still it was broken for a few days
<seb128> well mostly teasing you but I'm glad I can focus on fixing old bugs rather than fighting such issues
<seb128> it would have take a day of my time for nothing (i.e be back where we were before the issue, just dealing with updates for the sake of updating)
<jono> are Precise users not seeing the date/time indicator?
<jono> it is not displaying on my system
<seb128> jono, works for me and we got no report about it, is indicator-datetime installed?
<jono> seb128, odd, it wasn't
<jono> I wonder what removed it
<seb128> jono, well I guess you don't use debian based distro for long enough to read dist-upgrades output before pressing "y" :p
<jono> seb128, I usually check that, but I wonder what removed it
<jono> odd
<seb128> I wonder if we should make people type "I know I'm screwing my system but I'm so cool I don't care" ;-)
<seb128> jono, well for sure you dist-upgraded and say yes to get it removed
<seb128> jono, we don't remove packages without asking ;-)
<jono> seb128, I understand this, but why would another package remove it?
<jono> I never intentionally removed it, so some package must have requested it's removal
<jono> irrespective of whether I saw that it was going to be removed, I don't get why it was removed in the first place
<seb128> jono, because there were some e-d-s soname changes and during transition if you want the new lib you need to remove stuff not rebuilt yet
<jono> seb128, ahhh gotcha
<seb128> jono, but I'm half joking, we should really make dist-upgrade harder, it keeps bitting people and not only newbies
<seb128> we should make people type something actually like "yes I want to uninstall the stuff listed there and I know what I'm doing"
<jono> seb128, I am not sure that is needed
<jono> but I agree that we should highlight removals more clearly
<seb128> jono, well, I'm open to other suggestions
<jono> I was surprised because I have never seen a package such as that removed
<jono> traditionally, most dist-upgrades add to the system, not remove packages
<seb128> jono, but see you got very confused and we can't call you a new user ;-)
<seb128> jono, you got lucky so far it seems ;-)
<jono> seb128, well, I got confused because my experience stepped outside of my normal experience of doing dist-upgrades
<seb128> some people got unity installed during the rally because they dist-upgraded before unity-2d was built
<jono> anyway, I guess it is what it is
<seb128> installed -> uninstalled
<jono> thanks for the help, seb128
<seb128> jono, yw
<mdeslaur> seb128: the problem is the "packages to be removed" part is listed first, and gets scrolled off the terminal screen
<chrisccoulson> that's the best way isn't it? we all love a surprise :-)
<mdeslaur> chrisccoulson: I call it "dev release roulette"
<chrisccoulson> "which packages will the upgrade remove today? ooooh, xorg. Yippee!!"
<desrt> mterry: hey
<stgraber> mterry: apparently diverting conffile is buggy (http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=363524)...
<ubot2> Debian bug 363524 in dpkg "Problem diverting conffile" [Normal,Open]
<stgraber> mterry: any chance you can switch unity-greeter to gsettings? :)
<stgraber> mterry: to workaround the bug, I'll ship /etc/lightdm/edubuntu-greeter.conf, divert unity-greeter.conf and make it a symlink to edubuntu-greeter.conf, that "should" work but it'd be nice the situation improved a bit soon :)
<mterry> desrt, pong
<mterry> stgraber, hm, I'll ask robert about what derivitives are supposed to do
<seb128> lol
<desrt> mterry: just wondering if you know something about setting per-user lightdm background images
<seb128> mterry, I can reply for him if you want
<mterry> desrt, maybe
<seb128> mterry, he will tell you "if you figure anything that works please just do it"
<seb128> mterry, didrocks asked him during the rally ;-)
<mterry> seb128, heh  :)
<seb128> mterry, seems robert_ancell has no particular interest in packaging alternatives or conffile handling and tried a few things that didn't work well and decide to just let whoever has a clue deal with it
<mterry> I'm pretty sure gsettings is easy, since unity-greeter can rely on it (though doesn't help with lightdm).  stgraber, you confirm that would be easy for you right?
<seb128> mterry, btw who between you two should I nudge until the keyboard stuff get fixed? ;-)
<mterry> seb128, I think that's more in lightdm's court right now?
<mterry> unless there's a bug in how unity-greeter handles layout support from liblightdm-gobject, which is certainly possible
<seb128> mterry, dunno, I've not tried to debug it, I'm just trying to bootstrap the debugging ;-)
<mterry> desrt, specific question?
<seb128> mterry, if you give me debugging hint I can try to have a look tomorrow, I've no clue how the indicator handle layouts right now
<seb128> mterry, like does it try to get the info from lightdm? stored config?
<mterry> seb128, IIRC unity-greeter asks lightdm for the current layout and sets it
<desrt> mterry: "do you know how to do it?  how?"
<mterry> desrt, it's stored in accountsservices (an ubuntu-specific patch, though there's a bug filed upstream asking how they want it done For Realz).  g-s-d syncs the user's gsettings value to accountsservice when it sees it change
<desrt> interesting
<stgraber> mterry: yeah, gsettings would be easy, we can just ship and override file and be done with it
<desrt> i wonder if it fails to work because my homedir is readable only by me
<mterry> desrt, it also doesn't currently have 'upgrade' support in the sense that you have to change the gsettings key for it to kick in right now
<seb128> desrt, did you change your background with the control center?
<desrt> yes
<mterry> desrt, oh, yeah, if your image is not readable by 3rd parties, it won't show the image
<mterry> desrt, did you pick a system image or one in your read-only homedir?
<desrt> one in my homedir :)
<seb128> mterry, ok, I will to debug it tomorrow
<seb128> mterry, I dropped an email to robert_ancell about it as well
<mterry> seb128, I can help too, don't mean to be uncurious.  Just been busy most of today with patch piloting
<robert_ancell> seb128, greeter keyboard issues?
<seb128> mterry, yeah no worry, I'm just trying to make sure it's not one of those bugs sitting there for months ;-)
<mterry> robert_ancell, hi Robert!
<seb128> robert_ancell, hey
<seb128> robert_ancell, "en" being default in the unity-greeter
<seb128> robert_ancell, it leads user who don't look at screen details to just type their password as usual and report that lightdm is broken since login fails
<seb128> tjaalton did that today ;-)
<robert_ancell> hah!
<robert_ancell> I guess there's no text entry anywhere to indicate that
<robert_ancell> (it is wrong)
<seb128> robert_ancell, there is the indicator
<robert_ancell> was that showing en ?
<seb128> yes
<seb128> the bug I showed you during the rally
<robert_ancell> oh, yeah
<seb128> the greeter doesn't respect the system default or user setting
<seb128> it just go "en"
<robert_ancell> well, what other layout would you need?
<robert_ancell> ;)
 * seb128 slaps robert_ancell
<seb128> (hate webkit, my box is slow, building it for over 3 hours and is running out of disk space)
<seb128> if it fails because of disk space I'm going to be unhappy ... making space
<robert_ancell> yeah, i've run out of memory compiling it before.  not fun
<mterry> robert_ancell, I think unity-greeter is just using what lightdm is giving it in this case
 * mterry pushes problem over to robert_ancell
<robert_ancell> mterry, I'll set up a regression test for it, and check it gives good values
<mterry> probably a good idea anyway
<mterry> if it looks like unity-greeter after all, I'll fix it tomorrow
<seb128> robert_ancell, mterry: what is weird is that it's neither using the user keymap nor the system default one
<seb128> so seems a double bug, if it fails getting an user config it should default to the system default
<seb128> or it's simply mterry who behaved as an american an hardcoded "en_US" in the source :p
<mterry> seb128, don't think I wouldn't
<seb128> ;-)
<mterry> "Here's your new keyboard indicator with *SO* many choices.  Pick any one, as long as it's US English!"
<seb128> I knew it!
<seb128> Grrrr
<seb128> ld failed in webkit without error
<seb128> desrt, http://git.gnome.org/browse/gnome-settings-daemon/commit/?id=27fa171efe4179c0a42ec79e0dc501077f042a08 another reason why we will not update g-c-c
<seb128> oh btw there you, hard depends on systemd without public discussion at the GNOME level...
<desrt> fascinating
<seb128> indeed
<seb128> desrt, I guess I can drop gnome-shell support now since Ubuntu is now officially unsupported by GNOME ;-)
<chrisccoulson_> seb128, seems like you need a beefier machine for building webkit ;)
<seb128> chrisccoulson_, yeah, I closed firefox and tb and it's ok now
<chrisccoulson_> lol
<seb128> ls is take 2.9g
<seb128> doh
<seb128> ld is taking 2.9g
<chrisccoulson> that's a crazy amount
<seb128> yeah
<TheMuso> Ouch that is a lot.
<seb128> it's cpp for you
<chrisccoulson> it's more than firefox, and that is cpp ;)
<seb128> the source is take 8mb compressed, the build dir is over 3g now
<seb128> well it's dual building it
<seb128> but still
<seb128> ln: failed to create symbolic link `libwebkitgtk-3.0.so.0': No space left on device
<seb128> Grrrrr
<chrisccoulson> ouch
<seb128> hate hate hate
<chrisccoulson> i'm glad i'm not maintaining that!
<desrt> seb128: okay.  now i do your trolling for you.
<desrt> https://mail.gnome.org/archives/desktop-devel-list/2012-January/msg00015.html
<chrisccoulson> i wish the day-to-day work would just stop for a few days :/
<chrisccoulson> desrt, shouldn't "cannot" be "will not"?
<chrisccoulson> i can do my own trolling too ;)
<desrt> chrisccoulson: i didn't want to troll too hard to start
<chrisccoulson> lol
<desrt> chrisccoulson: you're welcome to pile on :)
<seb128> desrt, thanks ;-)
<chrisccoulson> i think i'll give that a miss ;)
<desrt> seb128: fwiw, i honestly hope this conversation ends up with systemd as a hard dependency of gnome
<desrt> seb128: but this should happen on the lists, properly
<desrt> not just because someone goes ahead and does it
<seb128> desrt, fine with me
<seb128> desrt, I just don't like that previous discussion stopped without consensus and that somebody goes and decide to just do it
<desrt> seb128: same feeling
<seb128> desrt, that just reflects bad on GNOME
<desrt> no kidding
<seb128> it's like "let's avoid behing honest because honesty leads to discussion"
<desrt> well
<desrt> foundation-list is already warmed up for this year
<desrt> time to give d-d-l a go :)
<chrisccoulson> cyphermox, dang, i forgot to fix the eds dependency with the thunderbird upload
 * chrisccoulson commits that to the nightly branch so i remember for the next release
<seb128> waouh
<seb128> webkit built!
<seb128> $ du -ksh webkit-1.7.4
<seb128> 8,4G	webkit-1.7.4
<desrt> i love webkit
<chrisccoulson> chr1s@farnsworth:~/src/firefox$ du -ksh mozilla-central/
<chrisccoulson> 4.4G    mozilla-central/
<chrisccoulson> ;)
<TheMuso> /c/c
#ubuntu-desktop 2012-01-20
<TheMuso> pitti: Good morning.
<BigWhale> is it really morning if it's still dark outside? :>
<pitti> RAOF: https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/desktop-p-color-management-next-steps has some alpha-2 WIs; is that still coming along, or should we postpone that to Q?
<pitti> TheMuso: any progress on the java at-spi2 stuff? alpha-2 gets really close, and this is something we want to roll out early I think
<pitti> well, "early", we are mid-way through the release :)
<TheMuso> pitti: Actually working on it now, just rolling a multi-arch enabled atk wrapper, and will then build a new openjdk with atk wrapper substituted for java-access-bridge. nce built, I'll test it first thing Monday, and if successful, will push openjdk changes next Monday.
<pitti> TheMuso: ah, sweet! thanks
<RAOF> pitti: I'd still like to do the "calibrate" button WI, but that's likely to miss A2.  The rest is much less important.
<pitti> RAOF: but that's done?
<pitti> RAOF: oh, should that be reopened and renamed "fix calibrate button" then?
<RAOF> It's the second work-item - add PackageKit support to the calibrate button.
<pitti> oh, silly me; will change it back
<RAOF> Heh.  Conflicting blueprint changes!
<TheMuso> And now that openjdk-6 is building, I'm done for the day, given that this will take ages to build, and I can't really do unity/ubiquity testing easily while it builds. :)
<pitti> RAOF: so the shared-color-targets and icc-profiles one can/should be postoned?
<pitti> TheMuso: enjoy the weekend!
<RAOF> They can be postponed, yeah.
<pitti> bryce: do you know if inkscape is planning to migrate to lcms2 at some point? lcms1 is dead upstream
<pitti> tkamppeter: is cups conversion to lcms2 still realistic for alpha-2? (bug 885324)
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 885324 in cups "Completely replace lcms1 by lcms2 in Ubuntu" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/885324
<didrocks> goog morning
<bryce> pitti, I don't think so (at least I haven't heard any mention of it) but I'll ask around
<bryce> pitti, no mention of it on http://wiki.inkscape.org/wiki/index.php/Tracking_Dependencies or on Roadmap
<pitti> hey didrocks, ca va?
<pitti> bryce: thanks
<didrocks> pitti: ça va, fighting yesterday evening with the new heater (just installed before the rally) which broke apparently :/
<didrocks> so 18°C in the main room. Will need to send it back to the store tomorrow (35 kgs, will have another "fun trip") :)
<didrocks> pitti: and you, how are you?
<bryce> pitti, if it is changed, it may not make it for Precise though
<pitti> bryce: ok; not a biggie, I think, as long as it works
<pitti> didrocks: quite fine, thanks; my jaw is getting better, and precise works again, too :)
<pitti> apparently doko's test eglibc triggered the SVG loader crash
<didrocks> pitti: heh :) do you have any idea how the indicator-keyboard is picking some keyboard?
<didrocks> as unity-greeter reset to the default, I select the "French one"
<pitti> didrocks: fairly well, yes; how do you mean "pick"? the default value? or changing it?
<didrocks> but the French one is not the one we set by default (which is french (alternative))
<pitti> didrocks: oh, the unity greeter touches keyboard layout? I thought it doesn't any more
 * didrocks looks if something was uploaded since yesterday
<pitti> didrocks: hang on, I'm afraid I don't follow
<didrocks> pitti: ok, so, since yesterday with the new unity-greeter:
<didrocks> when you enter unity-greeter, it discares your keyboard configuration
<didrocks> and reset to "usa"
<pitti> so that's the system-wide default, not the per-user one, I take it?
<pitti> from /etc/default/keyboard ?
<didrocks> which is why some people (on the french forum), can't log in, because they don't see the indicator reset to usa
<didrocks> let me check
<didrocks> no
<pitti> oh, we have a keyboard indicator in lightdm now? checking..
<didrocks> my system one is:
<didrocks> XKBMODEL="pc105"
<didrocks> XKBLAYOUT="fr"
<didrocks> XKBVARIANT="oss"
<didrocks> XKBOPTIONS=""
<didrocks> yeah, the keyboard indicator is there
<pitti> ah, so we do
<pitti> didn't notice
<didrocks> I didn't notice until I saw I couldn't log in :)
<pitti> that doesn't make a lot of sense, though
<didrocks> and a lot of people can't test precise right now because of that
<didrocks> (because it's resetted to usa here)
<pitti> didrocks: so, I indeed don't know what the greeter kb indicator does, or why it's even there
<didrocks> pitti: and the thing is that it presents 3 keyboards for "French"
<pitti> the greeter should use the per-user default layout as in the old gdm 2
<pitti> or not change it at all
<didrocks> and in those choice, there is not the french default which is french (alternatives)
<didrocks> need to go to g-c-c to set it again
<pitti> didrocks: so I suppose that indicator tries to read the gsettings key, which is unset
<pitti> didrocks: erk, the unity greeter changes the user settings, too?
<pitti> that is all wrong
<didrocks> yeah
<didrocks> to usa
<didrocks> which is even worse on an azerty keyboard :)
<pitti> bug 834487, bug 783827
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 834487 in unity-greeter "Add keyboard layout indicator to unity-greeter" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/834487
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 783827 in unity-greeter "Keyboard layout not set in greeter" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/783827
<didrocks> and there is no choice with the french keyboard in the indicator with the french "default"
<didrocks> those are "released"
<pitti> didrocks: yes, those are the bugs which introduced the indicator
<pitti> didrocks: I think you should reopen 783827
<pitti> didrocks: I just tested it, want me to do it and comment?
<didrocks> for the second issue, the french default keyboard not being proposed in the dropdown, I think this is an issue with the indicator-keyboard itself, isn't it?
<pitti> yes, I guess so
<pitti> also, the list is really horrible
<pitti> one level, way too long
<didrocks> indeed, way too long, but not what we use in France :)
<didrocks> we should remove all the other options
<didrocks> and keep what we have in France
<didrocks> maybe usa
<didrocks> and that's it! :-)
<didrocks> hum, can't reopen the upstream task on bug #783827
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 783827 in unity-greeter "Keyboard layout not set in greeter" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/783827
<pitti> didrocks: no, neither can I; I reopened the disto task now wiht a commen
<pitti> t
<pitti> and pointed to that in the other bug and the MP
<tkamppeter> pitti, conversion of CUPS is rather small, it will happen at least for FF. When exactly is a2? I could ask Otani whether he could do it in time.
<didrocks> pitti: you reopened? you didn't get any error? weird :) (as I reopened it before, see the comment before yours ;))
<pitti> tkamppeter: Feb 02; but it's not really an a2 blocker, b1 is fine, too
<tkamppeter> pitti, now where Otanis has ported Poppler (bug 885324).
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 885324 in cups "Completely replace lcms1 by lcms2 in Ubuntu" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/885324
<pitti> didrocks: the distro task, not the upstream one
<didrocks> yeah, I did it for the distro task as well :)
<didrocks> (but seems launchpad is now smart about it, he just added mterry assignment and milestoned, and ignored the status changed as it was already done, it used to error before ;))
<pitti> didrocks: well, that was me :)
<didrocks> pitti: you meant reopen, which is:
<didrocks> Changed in unity-greeter (Ubuntu):
<pitti> oh, I know what you mean
<didrocks> status: Fix Released → Triaged
<pitti> it filtered out the duplicate reopening, yes
<didrocks> yeah ;)
<pitti> didrocks: on https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/desktop-p-unity-quality, who is "amber"?
<pitti> https://launchpad.net/~amber doesn't look like an appropriate assignee
<didrocks> pitti: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AmberGraner
<didrocks> hum, I didn't take the note during uds, let me try to find her
<pitti> didrocks: ah, fixed
<pitti> akgraner
<didrocks> yep
<didrocks> thanks :)
<pitti> didrocks: "Help on the tarmac autopilot integration", is there something missing there?
 * pitti was looking at http://status.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-precise/u/didrocks-precise-alpha-2.html and wonders how we can take some stuff off you
<didrocks> pitti: yeah, I relaunch the subject, I made some stuff, but now that evan is back, I hope he can finish what he started
<didrocks> pitti: I sent an email 2 days ago, no answer, but let's wait for a week :)
<pitti> *nod*
<didrocks> pitti: my overall trend is good: http://status.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-precise/u/didrocks.html
<didrocks> pitti: I think I can reshuffle some stuff from alpha2 to later if you want
<didrocks> the mandatory one is "Put some blessed Unity settings in gnome-control-center in an unity panel
<didrocks> (in my opinion)
<pitti> didrocks: yes, it is; I mainly wanted to ask whether you are comfortable with your remaining items, or would like to drop some
<pitti> didrocks: yes, I agree; that's a2 matter
<pitti> didrocks: I did that with everyone last week, don't worry :)
<didrocks> pitti: I regularly watch them, seems ok, but I can put "implement ubiquity integration" to later :)
<didrocks> it's the only one I'm unsure about for this cycle
<didrocks> especially with the fact that the ISD side is dropped
<didrocks> (yeah, oneconf always get dropped for 3rd part every cycle :()
<pitti> ok, moved
<pitti> (to b1)
<didrocks> ok, the rest should be ok for alpha2 IMHO
<pitti> thanks
<pitti> I guess we won't do much about compiz/unity startup speed after all?
<pitti> I overheard some conversations last week that we can't build in some plugins, and also don't drop some?
<didrocks> pitti: yeah, the gsettings won't give much with the benchmark I did with the ini backend
<didrocks> yeah, I discussed that with sam, we will even add one more plugin to fix a bug :/
<didrocks> (we really started from nothing and add one plugin after another in natty)
<didrocks> and for static linking, it will bring issues
<didrocks> (see my comment on the blueprint)
<pitti> adding tracepoints might help to see whether plugin loading is just generally slow, or whether one takes an inordinate amount of time
<didrocks> so, the last thing I can do is to see which plugins takes time to load
<didrocks> indeed
<didrocks> I need to that manually, nothing is built in right now, I think about doing that during alpha2 freeze
<didrocks> (after this compiz release)
<pitti> meh, editing whiteboards really sucks with the new LP
<tkamppeter> pitti, I want to ask you something about the new cups-filters package on OpenPrinting.
<pitti> the edit field keeps jumping to a mini format
<pitti> tkamppeter: go ahead :)
<tkamppeter> pitti, as this is the upstream home of the PDF filters now, and it even contains some improvements on the filters which are not in the add-on package CUPS is using in debian/local/, I would like to use it in Precise.
<pitti> tkamppeter: right; I thought that was the plan all along
<tkamppeter> pitti, problem is that it is a new package and as CUPS is synced wioth Debian it would need to go through a lot of formalizm to arrive in both distros. What should we do here?
<pitti> tkamppeter: why formalism?
<pitti> tkamppeter: we can just upload it to Debian (the earlier the better), wait until it's through NEW, and then sync
<pitti> tkamppeter: if that takes too long, we have to fork cups for the time being
<pitti> but NEW doesn't take that long in Debian any more, a couple of days usually
<pitti> tkamppeter: it's by and large a splitout of what cups already ships, isn't it?
<tkamppeter> pitti, yes, it does not contain anything totally new. It is waht CUPS contains with only some development, no new concepts.
<pitti> tkamppeter: right; so I don't see any trouble with NEW or MIRs or anythign
<pitti> I'm happy to check the packaging and upload it to Debian
<tkamppeter> pitti, I want to do the first release of the upstream package in the next days, but I am waiting for larsu's bannertopdf filter.
<tkamppeter> pitti, immediately after this first release I would package it and make it available to you.
<pitti> tkamppeter: you can also work on packaging in parallel, and then just add the new filter when it lands
<tkamppeter> pitti, one problem is also coordination with CUPS, together with it, a new CUPS package without the filters now maintained by cups-filters needs to get uploaded, too.
<pitti> tkamppeter: i. e. create the packaging from a "make dist" from git
<pitti> tkamppeter: I propose it gets uploaded to experimental first
<pitti> tkamppeter: then it can Conflicts:/Replaces: cups (<< version_that_drops_filters)
<pitti> tkamppeter: and cups can then Depends: cups-filters
<pitti> tkamppeter: once it's through NEW, we can upload cups and cups-filters to unstable at the same time
<pitti> and sync both into precise
<pitti> tkamppeter: we can also get it into ubuntu earlier, no problem
<pitti> we just need cups-filters packaged
<bryce> pitti, confirmed no plans
<didrocks> pitti: will you have time for a SRU round today? I'm afraid that unity will migrate into -updates (well, there are still some bugs not confirmed) where we should reset the counter with the new version in -proposed
<pitti> didrocks: yep, can do
<didrocks> pitti: thanks a bunch :)
<pitti> didrocks: I was doing 10.04.4 review anyway, so doing now
<didrocks> \o/
<pitti> didrocks: bug 830949 not fixed in precise yet?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 830949 in xserver-xorg-video-intel "[Intel N10 Graphics] Need Compiz' "Copy to Texture" plugin so can display on multi-head layouts bigger than the max GL texture size" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/830949
<pitti> should be, otherwise this can't go to -updates
<didrocks> hum hum, this shouln't be in there
 * didrocks checks
<pitti> didrocks: same for the compiz upload
<pitti> I accepted unity, as it's a regression in -proposed AFAIUI
<didrocks> ah, you are looking the compiz update?
<pitti> but compiz ought to get a precise upload first
<pitti> didrocks: no, that was unity
<didrocks> wait one sec
<pitti> didrocks: http://launchpadlibrarian.net/90423564/unity_4.28.0-0ubuntu2_source.changes
<didrocks> ok, reject :/
<didrocks> wrong copy and paste
<pitti> didrocks: compiz or unity?
<didrocks> (the bug #)
<didrocks> unity
<pitti> didrocks: already accepted unity
<pitti> didrocks: so let's just do the call for testing on the right one
<didrocks> this is what happens when you get ping continuously :/
<didrocks> sorry pitti
<pitti> np
<tkamppeter> pitti, can you upload the current snapshot of the CUPS BZR to Debian and Ubuntu? Then the package release after this one will get the cups-filters switchover.
<pitti> which one is the actual bug?
<didrocks> let me dig into my logs
<pitti> tkamppeter: can do
<didrocks> pitti: for compiz > yeah, I know, it's just that we planned to update compiz during the rally and so the moon should have aligned. However, there was this API break which postponed the precise upload
<didrocks> pitti: bug #912682 is the right one
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 912682 in unity/4.0 "Compiz add transparency to titlebar along with the panel" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/912682
<didrocks> it's in trunk, will be released next week
<pitti> tkamppeter: I want to look into http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=654641 before upload, which is marked as RC
<ubot2> Debian bug 654641 in libcups2 "libcups2: cups-1.4.4-7 package build failed on 'reverting patch manpage-translations'" [Serious,Open]
<didrocks> pitti: sorry again for the mess :/
<pitti> didrocks: no problem at all, *hug*
 * didrocks hugs pitti
<mhr3> no seb?
<mhr3> hmmm
<pitti> not yet
<tkamppeter> seb128, I have uploaded Poppler now, where is the BZR to commit the changes?
<pitti> tkamppeter: no bzr
<pitti> it's in lp:ubuntu/poppler, or just upload
<tkamppeter> pitti, I have done only a dput upload, but I remember that there was also a repo, and once one of my fixes got dropped because it was not in the repo.
<pitti> tkamppeter: well, it doesn't have a Vcs-Bzr: header, so if someone complains, he will have to re-merge and add it
<pitti> ah, https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-desktop/poppler/ubuntu
<pitti> tkamppeter: ^
<pitti> tkamppeter: so you can commit it there
<tkamppeter> pitti, I succeeded to download lp:ubuntu/poppler now, are there 2 independent repos? lp:ubuntu/poppler and https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-desktop/poppler/ubuntu?
<pitti> tkamppeter: you can ignore lp:ubuntu/poppler, it auto-updates from uploads
<pitti> tkamppeter: ~ubuntu-desktop/poppler/ubuntu is the actual bzr branch which we are using
<pitti> just someone dropped the Vcs-Bzr: tag from debian/control..
<pitti> (this desperately needs to be added back, otherwise people will keep not committing first)
<chrisccoulson> good morning everyone
<pitti> hey chrisccoulson
<chrisccoulson> hi pitti, how are you?
<pitti> quite fine, thanks! hardly feel my jaw any more; how about you?
<chrisccoulson> pitti - yeah, i'm good thanks
<chrisccoulson> oh, you've had your tooth extracted now?
<pitti> chrisccoulson: on Tuesday already
<chrisccoulson> good to hear it's not too painful :)
<pitti> chrisccoulson: we even talked about it, you told us about the weird anestheticum you got that made you actually enjoy it
<pitti> wasn't that you?
<chrisccoulson> pitti - yeah. i remember now, although i forgot which day you were having it done ;)
<seb128> hey
<pitti> hey seb128
<seb128> hey pitti, how are you?
<pitti> seb128: quite fine, thanks!
<pitti> seb128: my crash from yesterday was indeed due to the PPA libc
<seb128> \o/
<seb128> pitti, do you know what upgrade or change triggered the issue for you yesterday?
<pitti> seb128: no; I just downgraded libc6, and it was gone
<pitti> I downgraded everything else except libc6, and I still got the crash
<pitti> really a mystery to me
<seb128> ok
<seb128> well at least it was not a buggy update in precise
<didrocks> good morning chrisccoulson
<chrisccoulson> hi didrocks
<chrisccoulson> hi seb128 too!
<seb128> hey chrisccoulson
<seb128> how are you?
<chrisccoulson> yeah, good thanks. and you?
<chrisccoulson> glad that firefox is building on powerpc now........until the next release, anyway!
 * micahg hugs chrisccoulson
<seb128> didrocks, pitti: dude, don't reopen closed bugs ;-)
<seb128> the unity-greeter "en" keyboard issue is bug #915468
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 915468 in lightdm "the unity-greeter keyboard's selection doesn't respect the user config" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/915468
<seb128> no need to reopen a different bug
<pitti> seb128: well, the title was quite matching
<pitti> ok, then we can close the other one again
<seb128> yeah, just did that
<pitti> seb128: assigned to mterry and milestoned to a2
<seb128> didrocks, pitti, I've discussed it with robert_ancell and mterry yesterday
 * pitti in mumble and lagging on irc
<seb128> robert_ancell said he would look at the lightdm side
<didrocks> seb128: is there also a bug to track that in indicator-keyboard, there is only 3 french keyboard and not the "french (alternative)" which is the default ubuntu french one?
<seb128> didrocks, no
<seb128> but imho that design of listing all existing keymaps is ridiculous
<didrocks> agreed, but if we stays on that, we need to ensure at least, we have the default french keyboard :)
 * didrocks hates non oss keyboard
<seb128> didrocks, I didn't even notice there was a difference :p
<didrocks> seb128: you never use … !
<seb128> no, I use ... ;-)
<didrocks> bad bad bad ;-)
<seb128> lol
<didrocks> more seriously, we should align the proposal with what is set by default with ubiquity :)
<seb128> dunno what a good UI would be, keyboard selectors always suck
<seb128> but it should at least by default pick the user session layout
<didrocks> yeah :)
<seb128> didrocks, pitti: reassigned the lightdm part to robert_ancell and added an unity-greeter part for mterry, which is what we discussed here yesterday night
<seb128> but I will try to have a look today to see if it's lightdm which is returning the wrong value of unity-greeter not using the lightdm api as it should
<didrocks> seb128: can you look as well how the indicator select the keyboard display to show? (they are available in g-c-c)
<seb128> didrocks, well do
<seb128> but first I need to finish my fight with webkit
<seb128> or aka. ld taking 3gb or ram and my disk ran out of space after 3 hours build yesterday
<didrocks> fight? :)
<didrocks> waow
 * didrocks is making bug paperwork today and unity process writing…
<seb128> indeed, I hate to close firefox and tb to be able to ld
<seb128> hate -> had
<tkamppeter> pitti, how do I bzr push to ~ubuntu-desktop/poppler/ubuntu?
<tkamppeter> seb128: ^^
<seb128> tkamppeter, bzr push lp:~ubuntu-desktop/poppler/ubuntu?
<tkamppeter> seb128, did
<tkamppeter> bzr launchpad-login till-kamppeter
<seb128> tkamppeter, btw not sure I like that we ship a patch upstream said they disagree with
<tkamppeter> bzr push --remember lp:~ubuntu-desktop/poppler/ubuntu
<seb128> that should work
<tkamppeter> and got
<tkamppeter> bzr: ERROR: Cannot lock LockDir(chroot-89624528:///~ubuntu-desktop/poppler/ubuntu/.bzr/branch/lock): Transport operation not possible: readonly transport
<seb128> you probably don't have the rights to push there
<seb128> do a merge request
<tkamppeter> seb128, I have upload rights to Poppler, can I get, to simplify the workflow in the future, also get push rights for this BZR?
<seb128> tkamppeter, no, I think we discussed it before
<seb128> tkamppeter, ubuntu-desktop membership gives full access to the desktop set
<seb128> tkamppeter, we would need to move poppler out of the team vcs rather
<tkamppeter> seb128, I went to the Launchpad page of this repo and do not find a link or buttonm to request a merge. Hopw do I proceed?
<seb128> tkamppeter, did you file merge requests before? just push to lp:~tkamppeter/poppler/somename
<seb128> then go that page and click on the submit merge request button
<tkamppeter> seb128, I did not use this functionality before, because in all the other cases I had direct push access.
<seb128> yeah, I understand that
<tkamppeter> Poppler is the only team-owned package which is in my dput upload portfolio. I am in the Desktop Team, at least in terms of Canonical organization, but probably not memeber of the LP team due to an oversight or due to not having a full contract.
<tkamppeter> seb128 ^^
<tkamppeter> seb128: bzr push --remember lp:~tkamppeter/poppler/precise
<tkamppeter> seb128: bzr: ERROR: Permission denied: "~tkamppeter/poppler/precise/": : Till Kamppeter cannot create branches owned by Till Kamppeter
<seb128> urg
<seb128> dunno about that one
<seb128> tkamppeter, no, it's not an oversight, ubuntu-desktop has nothing to do with being working in the Canonical Desktop Team, it gives access to the desktop set for uploads
<seb128> tkamppeter, it just happens that we have put the poppler packaging vcs under that team
<tkamppeter> seb128, I will e-mail you the "bzr bundle" of my changed.
<seb128> mterry, hey, waking up at the middle of the night? ;-)
<micahg> tkamppeter: the ubuntu-desktop team is connected with upload rights for the ubuntu-desktop packageset in LP, not the Canonical Desktop team
<seb128> tkamppeter, ok
<mterry> seb128, yup  :)
<chrisccoulson_> Ah, the imposter has gone
<seb128> mterry, is LightDM.UserList something lightdm is building? is that supposed to be a full list of users with all their details set?
<tkamppeter> seb128, you have mail.
<seb128> tkamppeter, thanks
<mterry> seb128, yeah
<tkamppeter> seb128, I have also contacted upstream telling themn that 5-10 % performance loss is no problem when getting a more stable, reliable, less crashy, upstream-maintained library.
<seb128> webkit-1.7.4$ du -ksh .
<seb128> 15G	.
<seb128> out of space build fail
<seb128> chrisccoulson, I take firefox if you take webkit :p
<chrisccoulson> lol
<chrisccoulson> i think i'd prefer to keep firefox ;)
<seb128> hehe
<seb128> one the good side I'm almost there
<seb128> it failed on the -dbg package dh_strip call
<chrisccoulson> i even managed to do a bisect with firefox last night over 947 commits and it only took me around 30 minutes (for bug 918763)
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 918763 in firefox "Firefox 12 fails to build on Lucid x86_64 (../../../dist/include/nsCOMPtr.h:316: internal compiler error: in tree_nrv, at tree-nrv.c:143)" [Critical,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/918763
<chrisccoulson> i wonder what that would be like with webkit ;)
<Sweetshark> seb128, chrisccoulson: I would have another package looking for additional maintainers, if you are interested ...
<chrisccoulson> i'd probably still be building it now!
<chrisccoulson> Sweetshark, lol ;)
<mterry> seb128, did robert-ancell mention any progress on the keyboard thing?  I'll start looking at it
<seb128> mterry, no, I've been looking a bit into it
<seb128> mterry, so in unity-greeter.vala you do:
<Sweetshark> pitti: I just uploaded a 3.5.0~beta2-2ubuntu4 to chinstrap with just the dep fixes
<seb128>                 foreach (var user in users.users)
<seb128>                     user_added_cb (user);
<seb128> mterry, I've added a "                    stderr.printf("user layout: %s\n", user.layout);" there
<seb128> mterry, in test mode the layout for my user is "fr"
<seb128> mterry, (I hacked testmode to use the system list and not the builtin static one)
<seb128> mterry, in real mode it's Null (in x-1-greeter.log)
<pitti> Sweetshark: ah, thanks; note you need to close the bug yourself, as the LP syntax is wrong
<seb128> mterry,
<seb128> user name: seb128
<seb128> user realname: seb128
<seb128> user language: fr_FR.utf8
<seb128> user layout: (null)
<seb128>  
<seb128> mterry, that's in real mode
<mterry> seb128, is there a system layout?
<seb128> mterry, so something is different between test mode and real mode which made the keymap not set
<seb128> mterry, define system layout?
<mterry> seb128, (i.e. do you know what lightdm_get_layout returns?)
<seb128> mterry, let me try
<mterry> seb128, that's the default layout if the user layout is null
<pitti> Sweetshark: uploaded, thanks!
<seb128> mterry, well the user layout shouldn't be null
<mterry> LightDM.get_layout ()
<mterry> seb128, yar, the fact that it's different between 'real' and 'testing' is certainly an issue
<ricotz> hello everyone
<ricotz> seb128, hi, you are playing with webkit?
<mterry> seb128, OK, I thought user layout could be null
<mterry> seb128, but I didn't base that on facts  :)
<seb128> ricotz, updating to 1.7.4
<ricotz> seb128, for precise or ppa?
<seb128> mterry, there are 2 issues, one is that real mode fails to get the user layout for some reason (where test mode does work), the second one is that the default layout is wrong when that happens
<seb128> ricotz, precise, why?
<ricotz> seb128, did you enable webgl?
<ricotz> seb128, ok, just asking
<seb128> ricotz, webwhat?
<seb128> ricotz, no
<mterry> seb128, right
<ricotz> seb128, ok
<seb128> mterry, so get_layout() returns a LightDM.Layout, let me see how I can print that :p
<seb128> lightdm_layout_get_name
<mterry> seb128, ".name"
<seb128> mterry,
<seb128> user language: fr_FR.utf8
<seb128> user layout: (null)
<seb128> system layout: us
<seb128> mterry, so yeah, that returns "us"
<seb128> so I guess that part is a lightdm bug
<mterry> seb128, and it's supposed to be "fr"?
<seb128> mterry,
<seb128> $ grep LAYOUT /etc/default/keyboard
<seb128> XKBLAYOUT="fr"
<seb128> mterry, which is basically what gdm or xorg would use if not told otherwise
<seb128> mterry, btw that might be interesting:
<seb128> :1-greeter.log:[+0,53s] WARNING: Getting layout failed: GDBus.Error:org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.UnknownMethod: L'interface « com.canonical.dbusmenu » n'existe pas pour l'objet à l'emplacement /com/canonical/indicator/users/menu
<mterry> hmm
<seb128> it's french but you can guess the english versions, words are similar
<pitti> I haven't followed the full conversation, but falling back to /etc/default/keyboard can't be the full story here
<pitti> I have created a test user where control-center said "German", while my system keyboard is "US"
<pitti> reading "us" from /e/d/keyboard wouldn't help there
<seb128> pitti, several bugs
<seb128> - getting the user layout is failing
<seb128> - it's fallback wrongly to "us" rather than to the system default
<seb128> fallbacking
<pitti> Sweetshark: http://paste.ubuntu.com/810604/ :(
<mterry> pitti, seb128: so this might be a good instance of the new policy of backing code out that would take more than an hour to fix?
<pitti> seb128: *ack*
<pitti> mterry: yeah, I agree, especially on a Friday afternoon
<seb128> mterry, well, I don't see that as a major issue since you can select your layout with the indicator
<seb128> but seems pitti and didrocks are of a different opinion
<seb128> mterry, but maybe back out the commit which added the indicator (please don't backout the new version totally)
<didrocks> I'm seeing people not being to log in because of that (and nobody notice the indicator), the workaround isn't obvious
<mterry> seb128, sure...
<didrocks> able to*
<didrocks> then, not my decision ;)
<seb128> mterry, your call
 * mterry distro patches out the indicator bits
 * didrocks sees all the pressure on mterry :)
<pitti> mterry: disabling just the indicator is fine; I agree, no need to revert the whole thing
<mterry> Probably should have backed this out yesterday when we first heard of it.
 * seb128 slaps mterry
<seb128> mterry, you first heard of it during the rally when I was sitting next to you and trying to get you or robert to look at it :p
<mterry> seb128, oh yeah.  :)
<mterry> seb128, sorry, I guess I didn't realize the severity
<didrocks> mterry: you weren't hearing from the french man? :)
<seb128> mterry, I see how you zap what I say though :p
<didrocks> seb128: I hope you note for next 380 :p
<seb128> didrocks, he probably though "it's a french issue, who cares" ;-)
<didrocks> 360° even
<didrocks> ;)
<didrocks> totally!
 * pitti pats the One True Keyboard Layout: pc105/us
<seb128> pitti, it's not a bug right, it's user education? ;-)
<didrocks> what a lack of taste!
<pitti> seb128: yeah; who could ever type on azerty? :-)
 * pitti hugs seb128 and didrocks -- Vive la France!
<pitti> ("Viva"?)
<seb128> vive
<pitti> il est difficile
<seb128> le français? oui ;-)
<pitti> yay, I got it right :)
 * seb128 hugs pitti
 * didrocks hugs pitti
<didrocks> mterry: also, if you are aware about this code, it seems that the keyboard menu doesn't list the variants as well (which is annoying as the default french ubuntu keyboard is XKBLAYOUT="fr" XKBVARIANT="oss"
<seb128> didrocks, you should open a new bug about that
<didrocks> of course, some people like seb128 doesn't use … so they don't care, but that's just showing bad practices!
<seb128> seems a bug in lightdm_get_layouts()
<seb128> i.e for robert_ancell
<didrocks> seb128: yeah, finishing my paperwork and will open a bug, then looking at this if mterry has no direct idea :)
<didrocks> ok, robert's side, so will look :)
<seb128> he's using libxklavier in a basic way
<mterry> seb128, so is this bug!  :)
<seb128> mterry, well I think the "WARNING: Getting layout failed" is on unity-greeter
<seb128> or it's in the lightdm session environement
<mterry> seb128, no, it's likely just from liblightdm-gobject
<seb128> bad robert_ancell!
 * mterry guesses (as we only interact with getting/setting keyboard through that lib
<seb128> it's a bit weird that there is a dbusmenu error there though
<seb128> lightdm doesn't use libdbusmenu does it?
 * mterry looks at the error again
<mterry> seb128, that's possibly an error with the other indicators (the ones that actually are dbusmenu objects -- the keyboard one isn't).  Note it just says 'getting layout failed' -- may be talking about the dbusmenu layout call
<mterry> seb128, I'm just saying that unity-greeter itself does no layout code.  All that logic is inside liblightdm.  But you're right that dbusmenu being a part of that interaction would be weird
<seb128> mterry, yeah, dunno, out of the fact that the unity-greeter in test mode run into my session return the correct layout
<seb128> mterry, so the liblightdm-gobject side seems fine
<seb128> something fails for some reason in the greeter session though
<seb128> hum, lunch ready, be back in a bit
<mterry> seb128, I wonder if we're not running some xkb daemon or something that we should be
<seb128> mterry, I will add some printfs on the liblightdm side after lunch
<seb128> but food first!
<seb128> bbiab
<mterry> seb128, didrocks, pitti: OK, uploaded new unity-greeter without the keyboard indicator
<didrocks> mterry: thanks a lot! you will make some people happy
<mterry> sorry for any problems I caused!  /me writes a blog post to let people know
<didrocks> mterry: no worry, just add a "if you are french, here is my photo to print it and play darts" :)
 * didrocks hugs mterry
<nessita> hello all!
<chrisccoulson> wow, i didn't realize that armhf was so much faster at building firefox than armel
<chrisccoulson> 9 hours for a full build compared to 14 hours so far for armel, and it hasn't even started running the tests yet
<seb128> re
<seb128> nessita, hey, how are you?
<seb128> ok, getting ride of my ubuntu vm
<nessita> seb128: fine!
<nessita> you?
<seb128> nessita, quite ok, hating webkit though
<seb128> it made me delete my vms
<nessita> ouch!
<seb128> webkit-1.7.4$ du -ksh .
<seb128> 17G	.
<seb128> nessita, that's my build tree which failed on ENOSPACE again
<nessita> :-(
<nessita> seb128: can' t you use a canonistack instance, or something like that?
<seb128> nessita, but I think I will win this time
<seb128> that's ok, easier to do local builds
<nessita> I need help :-): my keyboard layout is acting up today. When I did the precise fresh install I' m running, I chose " English (international with dead keys") layout, and worked just fine until this morning, where I lost the " internation with dead keys"  support. I tried re-choosing the layout, but it did not fix it, I also try logout and login, and nothing
<seb128> nessita, how are you?
<nessita>  seb128: good, but with a screwed up keyboard layout :-P
<seb128> nessita, try the new unity-greeter mterry uploaded
<seb128> nessita,
<seb128> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/precise/+source/unity-greeter/0.2.0-0ubuntu4
<mterry> But you can log in fine...  might not be the unity-greeter problem
<nessita> seb128: so is "ok"  to have lost the keyboard layout?
<nessita> yes, I can login just fine
<seb128> mterry, no, apparently lightdm apply the layout selected on the greeter to the session or something it seems
<seb128> well that's what didrocks was complaining about
<mterry> k
<nessita> seb128: right, I tried to choose en + dead keys on the greeter and I couldn' t
<seb128> right
<seb128> didrocks said he would open a bug about that
<nessita> nice
 * nessita apt-get upgrades and sees the unity-greeter update
<seb128> nessita, not enough, the newest one didn't build yet
<didrocks> already?
<didrocks> yeah, shouldn't be that one :)
<seb128> nessita, well what arch do you use?
<didrocks> hey nessita!
<nessita> seb128: us.archive
<nessita> hola didrocks!
<seb128> nessita, no, i386 or amd64?
<nessita> amd64
<seb128> ok, not build yet there
<seb128> see the url I gave you
<seb128> nessita, the build should start in 1 min: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity-greeter/0.2.0-0ubuntu4/+build/3107652
<nessita> seb128: ack, will re-update when is done. Thanks!
<seb128> nessita, yw
<mterry> nessita, build done, btw
<nessita> yey!
<tkamppeter> pitti, liblcms2 migration for CUPS (in new package cups-filters) is done upstream.
<mterry> seb128, is your home directory world-readable?
<pitti> tkamppeter: yay
<seb128> re
<seb128> hum
<seb128> mterry, no, it's 700 user:user
<pitti> why do we need the user's home directory?
<seb128> pitti, to read the user keyboard layout config?
<mterry> seb128, pitti: looks like the user's keyboard layout is in ~/.dmrc and not exposed via accountsservice.  Which is why seb128 was seeing a difference between test mode and real mode
<pitti> you can't rely on the users home dir until after you type the password
<pitti> it may be on NFS, ecryptfs, or what not
<seb128> pitti, right, so we likely need to move that info in accountsservice
<pitti> right
<mterry> So that's why per-user keyboard layout wasn't working for everyone (a separate bug is the fact that fallback to system was always "us")
<pitti> old gdm used /var/cache/gdm/<username>/dmrc
<pitti> but if accountsservice caches it, so much the better
<pitti> it doesn't right now, though
<seb128> mterry, ok, I can confirm that copying my .dmrc to my test user which has its dir world readable "fixes" the issue
<pitti> I'm actually quite surprised that Robert added a keyboard indicator again
<seb128> i.e the user get a "fr" keymap when selected
<pitti> I thought he was glad to get rid of all taht complexity
<seb128> pitti, he didn't, mterry did ;-)
<pitti> drwxr-xr-x 22 test test 4096 Jan 20 08:49 /home/test/
<pitti> didn't work for taht one
<seb128> pitti, do you have a keymap in .dmrc?
<pitti> keyboard layout isn't saved in .dmrc
<pitti> it's in gsettings
 * mterry keeps getting blamed for this  :)
<seb128> pitti, I've Layout=fr in my .dmrc
<pitti> org.gnome.libgnomekbd.keyboard layouts
<pitti> seb128: that's still from gdm 2
<seb128> pitti, right, well that's what lightdm reads
<seb128> no wonder it doesn't work ;-)
<pitti> gdm 3 dropped it, so c-c doesn't put it there any more
<pitti> org.gnome.libgnomekbd.keyboard layouts ['us', 'de\tnodeadkeys']
<seb128> pitti, if only we had a clear spec for those things :-(
<pitti> that's e. g. the value for me
<seb128> pitti, that's GNOME specific though?
<seb128> pitti, where lightdm tries to be desktop neutral
<pitti> yes; there is no X.org standard for where to put them :(
<pitti> nor fd.o
<seb128> imho accountsservice seems the right place
<pitti> I don't think KDE or XFCE use that either, thuogh
<pitti> there is a reason why gdm 2 was so utterly complex :)
<seb128> pitti, right, well we don't have any framework yet so we need to figure one
<pitti> seb128: I like the accountsservice idea
<seb128> me too ;-)
<pitti> it's closest to something which all desktops _could_ use and which doesn't come with huge dependencies attached
<pitti> it's just that it isn't being used much outside of gnome yet ..
<mterry> seb128, pitti: OK, using bug 915468  to keep track of that (and percolating that through lightdm)
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 915468 in unity-greeter "the unity-greeter keyboard's selection doesn't respect the user config" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/915468
<seb128> pitti, well, that's not an issue, we are already (ab)using it
 * mterry now looks at system default layout
<seb128> i.e we already store stuff like the language and user background there
<pitti> mterry: system default layout is /etc/default/keyboard, but as you can change it in xorg.conf, I think it's best if you query the _XKB_RULES_NAMES property on the root window
<pitti> and take the first layout/variant there
<pitti> $ xprop -root _XKB_RULES_NAMES
<pitti> _XKB_RULES_NAMES(STRING) = "evdev", "pc105", "us,de", ",nodeadkeys", "terminate:ctrl_alt_bksp,grp:shifts_toggle"
<mterry> pitti, there's not an xkl_* api for that?
<pitti> mterry: if you already use libxklavier, it makes that quite easy to read, too
<pitti> mterry: yes, xkl_config_rec_get_from_server, there you have the "model", "layouts", "variants"
<mterry> pitti, you mean, via xkl_config_rec_get_from_root_window_property ?
<pitti> looks right :)
<mterry> pitti, or via XklConfigRegistry probs...
<pitti> in GI I actually used rec = Xkl.ConfigRec()
<pitti> rec.get_from_server(engine)
<pitti> print rec.layouts
<mterry> pitti, interesting...  I don't see how that maps to the C api
<pitti> told you: xkl_config_rec_get_from_server() :)
<mterry> pitti, http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~lightdm-team/lightdm/trunk/view/head:/liblightdm-gobject/layout.c#L59
<mterry> is the current code
<pitti> I believe that's the right API
<mterry> and we use the first return to be the default
<mterry> pitti, I get that part.  But XklConfigRec doesn't seem to have a layouts property
<pitti> that looks right
<mterry> pitti, well, the first is apparently always "us" for seb and friends
<pitti> seb128: what does this show for you: xprop -root _XKB_RULES_NAMES
<seb128> pitti, guess that I should run that on the greeter right?
<pitti> we are meant to have udev rules which read /etc/default/keyboard and slam them to the evdev devices, and X.org gets the default layouts from there
<pitti> seb128: or a fresh user
<mterry> seb128, maybe.  Do you know if the greeter returns different values for the system layout if you run it in testing or real mode?
<pitti> seb128: at least anything NOT using the keyboard indicator :)
<pitti> as that seems to override it
<pitti> mterry: it isn't possible that you run this when the greeter already set a new default to the X server?
<seb128> pitti, evdev pc105 fr oss
<Sweetshark> pitti: drats, I think I changed the tarballs again by accident. Could you do me the favour of fixing the dsc and resigning it, if it is not too much of a hassle? I would love to get a 3.5.0rc1 ppa upload ready still for http://blog.documentfoundation.org/2012/01/17/tdf-announces-the-second-bug-hunting-session-to-put-first-release-candidate-of-libreoffice-3-5-on-the-test-bench/
<seb128> in my test user session
<mterry> pitti, not in my testing I don't believe
<pitti> mterry: I don't understand that code
<pitti> mterry: where does it actually _use_ xkl_config ?
<mterry> pitti, in layout_cb (it calls foreach_layout)
<pitti> mterry: AFAICS this returns all available layouts, I presume it uses that to fill the indicator menu for switching layouts?
<mterry> pitti, and it saves the names of the layouts
<mterry> pitti, yeah
<pitti> oh, yay global variables
<mterry> pitti, and the first in the list is assumed to be the default
<pitti> yes, that's right
<pitti> seb128: that looks right
<pitti> Sweetshark: I'll try
<pitti> mterry: I still don't see where you use xkl_config
<pitti> mterry: that layout is for the registry iterator, and it only uses item ?
<mterry> pitti, xkl_config_registry_foreach_layout
<pitti> ooh!
<pitti> that's where the problem is
<pitti> mterry: xkl_config_registry_foreach_layout is NOT the list of configured layouts
<pitti> it's the list of available layouts
<pitti> mterry: xkl_config->layouts is the list of configured layouts
<pitti> mterry: use the xkl_config_registry_foreach_layout to fill the available layouts for the indicator
<pitti> xkl_config->layouts[0]/xkl_config->variants[0] is the default layout
<pitti> it's best not to touch it at all unless the user actively selects something different
<didrocks> ah, that would probably fix the "variant" issue :)
<pitti> xkl_config_registry_foreach_layout always starts with "us"
<mterry> pitti, OK, nice.  But http://developer.gnome.org/libxklavier/5.1/XklConfigRec.html never mentions the ->layouts field...  :-/
<mterry> Guess I had to dig into .h files
<mterry> didrocks, no, to fix that, I think we have to use xkl_config_registry_foreach_layout_variant
<seb128> mterry, is there a design somewhere for that indicator?
<mterry> pitti, what do you mean by touch it at all unless user actively selects something different?
<didrocks> mterry: yeah, indeed
<mterry> seb128, I don't think so?
<seb128> mterry, listing hundred of keymaps doesn't seem well thought
<didrocks> mterry: do you want me to assign the bug to you?
<pitti> mterry: xkl_config_rec.h has the struct, FYI
<pitti> mterry: I mean, users could set complicated options or variants you don't cover in the indicator
<mterry> pitti, that'll learn me to rely on documentation :)
<pitti> best not to break it until the user actively goes and changes it
<seb128> pitti, mterry: ok, with the new version mterry uploaded without indicator the greeter XKB_RULES_NAMES is fr oss as well for me
<seb128> so that bit seems fine
<pitti> i. e. only export the GDM_KEYBOARD (or whatever it was, don't remember) if the user changed it
<mterry> seb128, because we avoid touching anything in that version
<seb128> mterry, right, I'm just saying that xorg set it right
<seb128> mterry, so it's back to what pitti and you are discussing
<mterry> pitti, well, we have to keep setting the keyboard to whatever each user has
<seb128> it was just a piece of info ;-)
<pitti> mterry: why?
<pitti> mterry: oh, you mean for the password, yes
<mterry> pitti, when a new user is selected in the carasoul
<mterry> yeah
<pitti> the session will set it up by itself
<mterry> seb128, I asked robert about the design and he indicated there wasn't one
<mterry> whole thing is apparently half baked
<seb128> mterry, well I guess if we fix the "read user config" and the "get correct default" very few users will need to the use the long indicator list
<pitti> frankly, I still think we shouldn't have an indicator at all
<seb128> pitti, do you think we should read the user config?
<pitti> if the user can type the password with his default layout, that addresses the main issue
<seb128> well from accountsservice that's it
<mterry> pitti, seb128: thanks for the pointers.   I'll talk to Rob to see who will code these bits up
<seb128> pitti, having an indicator doesn't hurt, it tells you what layout is active and let you change it if needed
<pitti> yes, we'd need that if we want to allow users to type their passwords on their layout instead of teh system default one
<didrocks> I think what pitti is telling makes sense
<mterry> pitti, well, that's going to be automatic
<pitti> seb128: yes, but changing it involves writing it back to the user config, at which point it gets hairy
<seb128> or not, it could just you overwrite it in a temporary way
<pitti> I guess there's no harm in displaying the current layout, to clarify what you are typing
<seb128> pitti, think "other" login for i.e nfs login
<pitti> seb128: yeah; defining the "write back config" semantics there is pretty hairy
<seb128> there are cases where we will not be able to get the value for the user
<seb128> no need to "write back"
<pitti> if we can, we should use it, otherwise just use the system default layout
<seb128> we can just make the indicator define the current layout to type the password
<pitti> seb128: but if you allow changing the layout in the greeter, but then not use it in the session, that feels like a bug, too
<seb128> users usually have their session fine
<seb128> pitti, no, think rather nfs
<seb128> the layout is probably well configured in the session
<pitti> sure
<seb128> the greeter has just no access to the user config
<pitti> sometimes, yes
<seb128> so it can still be useful to manually select a keymap to be able to enter your password
<seb128> only would it be for the login screen
<pitti> hmm
<seb128> imho the indicator doesn't hurt
<pitti> well
<seb128> it gives you feedback on what is the selected keymap which is good
<pitti> it does if it can't read your config and selects the wrong layout
<seb128> right we all agreed that's a bug and will be fixed
<pitti> but I guess that's fixed with getting the correct system default
<seb128> I think once we get the correct default and read the value for accountsservice for users we will be fine in 99% of the cases
<seb128> having the indicator or not then doesn't matter much, though I like having a visual clue of the active keymap
<seb128> the lock screen does display it as well
<pitti> yes, we agree there -- reading and displaying the current layout sounds fine
<pitti> it just gets more complicated when you allow the user to change it
<seb128> right, well I think we don't need a lot
<seb128> just make the indicator change the layout for the active greeter
<seb128> doesn't bother about config or anything
<seb128> same story as the language selection, users that need to fix their session layout can do it in g-c-c after login
<desrt> good morning
 * pitti tosses some chocolate to desrt
<desrt> pitti: actually, i keep meaning to ask for cookies
<desrt> now that you mention it :)
<pitti> hmm, cookies all gone here :(
<seb128> desrt, hum, cookies, that's something which is missing at european rallies!
<seb128> desrt, hey btw ;-)
<pitti> desrt: actually, we still have a fair number of christmas cookies left over indeed
<desrt> pitti: there is a store in germany, rewe
<desrt> and these sell these 'knusper-gebäck' cookies
<pitti> I know it; I used to buy my stuff there in Dresden
<desrt> (store brand)
<desrt> http://www.richrath-express.de/suesswaren-gebaeck-snacks/rewe-knuspergebaeck-mit-korinthen.html
<desrt> i had a rather intense affair with them when i was in bremen
<desrt> seb128: looks like the thread caught a bit of traction, but most people are dancing around the issue
<pitti> desrt: I used to have numerous of those: http://www.richrath-express.de/suesswaren-gebaeck-snacks/rewe-chocolade-cookies.html :)
<seb128> desrt, yeah, I'm about to reply
<desrt> those look just like plain chocolate chip cookies
<pitti> they are
<desrt> boring :p
<desrt> you can get those anywhere :)
<desrt> although they do look rather tasty...
<desrt> i think i should ask benjamin to bring some of these to the gtk hackfest :)
<pitti> desrt: not the stuff we make ourselves each year, though! https://www.piware.de/fotos/Adventsbacken-2003/2.html
<desrt> pitti: naught ssl certificate!
<desrt> *naughty
<pitti> yeah, I know..
<pitti> erm, https:// ?
<desrt> crikey.
<pitti> http:// is fully sufficient
<desrt> that's pretty intense
<desrt> my mother is a big christmas-time cookie maker but usually not so many different varieties
<desrt> mostly sticking to the gingerbreads and shortbreads... maybe some peanutbrittle on the side
<pitti> desrt: well, back then we used to be about 10 people, so we got lots of stuff and a nice variety
 * didrocks is waiting for cookies, the tea is already ready :)
<pitti> Sweetshark: ok, tried again after some manual .dsc/.changes surgery; let's ssee
<seb128> desrt, ok, replied on the GNOME list
<desrt> party
<dobey> well at least it's not a godaddy cert
<seb128> desrt, basically it would be great if GNOME could define the new interfaces it will rely on in the next cycle with protocol details a cycle in advances imho
<desrt> seb128: hahahah
<desrt> right
<desrt> that would require that we have the ability to take decisions in public
<seb128> desrt, to let integrator the time and the possibility to adapt their schedule to provide those
<desrt> :)
<seb128> desrt, well, how do you want integrators to do a decent job in integrating GNOME if you don't tell them in advance what GNOME will require to be working
<desrt> seb128: no.  i agree.
<desrt> i'm just saying that we're a bit dysfunctional with respect to the ability to do things like this at the moment
<seb128> desrt, "oh, you need to track git commits and then revise track the protocols you need to implement, oh at any time of the cycle of course"
<desrt> i'm wondering what the heck happened to the release team's processes for this, for example
<seb128> revise->reverse
<seb128> desrt, yeah
<seb128> desrt, would really rock as well to have a document describings the apis the system should provide for GNOME to be fully working
<seb128> like what kernel version you should have
<seb128> what dbus services
<seb128> etc
<desrt> dbus?  i need dbus for gnome?
 * desrt refuses
<pitti> *cough* GNOME OS *cough*
<seb128> ;-)
 * chrisccoulson waits for the flamewar to begin
<desrt> pitti: ya.  exactly, actually.
<desrt> if anyone would actually define what that means, all the world's problems would be solved
<pitti> but in GNOME's defense, they actually did broadcast the need for systemd APIs quite early
<pitti> we have known that this was coming
<seb128> pitti, not really
<desrt> pitti: i'm not sure we ever did so in any official capacity
<pitti> desrt: no, certainly not
<desrt> we chatted that we might want to do it
<seb128> there was some list discussions with disagreement
<desrt> but nobody ever said "okay.  this is the plan"
<seb128> no project consensus
<pitti> desrt: it just reminded me of John's presentation at plumber's, that gnome os should be one official set of versions, dependencies, kernel, etc.
<desrt> that's the continuing failure of the gnome project to have any sort of leadership taking hard (as in concrete) decisions
<desrt> pitti: yes.  that's absolutely the right idea.
<desrt> and we should be able to grow that as it suits us
<pitti> for GNOME OS, anyway
<desrt> but we should at least write it down somewhere ffs
<pitti> it's certainly not what integrators want who treat GNOME as a platform, not as an OS
<seb128> desrt, what is "fun", is if GNOME OS decide systemd is part of the system depends and Ubuntu is upstart based, does it mean GNOME would expect Ubuntu to not ship GNOME?
<dobey> i can't help but LOL at "GNOME OS"
<desrt> seb128: i raised that question from another direction in my mail
<pitti> Sweetshark: ok, third time's the charm
<desrt> "what about our own end-users who want to install the latest GNOME on their ubuntu boxes?"
<dobey> if only for all the "GNOME OS" discussions in 2003
<dobey> and then came Ubuntu, the gnome os
<chrisccoulson> i can imagine that the suggestion will probably be "install fedora", won't it?
<desrt> dobey: then you guys went to the dark side :p
<seb128> desrt, I'm really pondering if rather than your gnome_me_harder we should just stop providing GNOME in Ubuntu and saying that Ubuntu doesn't match the requirements to ship GNOME
<desrt> seb128: i'd be okay with that
<seb128> we could stop bothering about breaking the upstream experience then and just deal with our packages
<desrt> seb128: but i'd insist that you stay out of debian's namespace for our packages
<dobey> desrt: or GNOME did ;)
<seb128> desrt, lol
<desrt> i'm serious
<desrt> if you want to fork nautilus, do it properly
<nessita> hey, does anyone know how to "convert" from pygtk to pygobject the function gtk.link_button_set_uri_hook (http://www.pygtk.org/docs/pygtk/class-gtklinkbutton.html#function-gtk--link-button-set-uri-hook)?
<desrt> ditto the rest of them
<seb128> desrt, you want your cake and eat it
<desrt> ubunautilus
<seb128> desrt, what's the point since in that case Ubuntu can't and will not ship GNOME so we don't hijack any namespace that would be useful to others
<dobey> forking nautilus would be a waste
<desrt> seb128: because someone else would
<seb128> desrt, not likely if i.e our init system is incompatible
 * kenvandine doesn't like the sound of this conversation :)
<pitti> nessita: I think that disappeared from GTK #
<desrt> seb128: that's not the case right now and you know it :p
<pitti> nessita: whoops, "GTK 3"
<seb128> desrt, well that's where we are heading to
<seb128> kenvandine, hey
<desrt> seb128: not really
<nessita> pitti: ack, thanks, will workaround that somehow
<kenvandine> hey seb128
<seb128> kenvandine, come on, it's friday, it's trolling day ;-)
<desrt> we're heading to various bits stop working properly on upstart, and they can be fixed
<kenvandine> hehe
<pitti> was just gonna say -- must be Friday afternoon :)
<desrt> i'm not saying that you have any responsibility to fix them
<desrt> but someone may want to do the work
<desrt> maybe debian will
<seb128> desrt, that would work if GNOME was being honest on their requirement, publishing them in advance and letting time to integrator to do their work
<kenvandine> is this sparked by the ddl thread and systemd?
<seb128> desrt, but let's see how that discussion goes
<seb128> kenvandine, yes
<desrt> kenvandine: a codevelopment, recently
<desrt> seb started this last night
<seb128> kenvandine, I was just pushing the logic further on the path for the sake of the discussion
<kenvandine> seb128, makes sense... it is the general direction
<desrt> (that's where the friday part comes in)
<seb128> kenvandine, http://git.gnome.org/browse/gnome-settings-daemon/commit/?id=27fa171efe4179c0a42ec79e0dc501077f042a08
<seb128> kenvandine, that's what started the discussion basically
<desrt> seb128: from a practical standpoint, there will never be a g_assert(systemd_is_running())
<desrt> at most, you could imagine some mandatory library dependency in order to build a particular component
<desrt> and systemd doesn't seem to roll that way, in general
<kenvandine> seb128, saw that... which drives us to fork
<seb128> desrt, right, but sneaking changes that made GNOME not work well on non systemd system the way it's currently done is not giving a fair chance to distributors to do their job well
<desrt> seb128: no argument from me there
<desrt> seb128: i'm just not buying into your slippery slope argument
<seb128> it's a friday troll argument ;-)
<seb128> not sure I'm buying into it either
<desrt> oh.  in that case, i fully believe it :D
<seb128> hehe
 * desrt sends more mails to d-d-dl
<desrt> er.  d-d-l
<pitti> Sweetshark: hah, I convinced Soyuz to take it, accepted now
<smspillaz> desrt: you can download the desktop devel ? (har har har)
<nessita> pitti: would you know about former gtk.STATE_*? (I mean, how that translates to new pygobject stuff)
<pitti> nessita: do you have an example STATE_* value?
<nessita> yes
<pitti> nessita: presumably Gtk.StateFlags.NORMAL
<nessita> an_entry.modify_text(gtk.STATE_NORMAL, some_color)
 * desrt downloads smspillaz's car
<pitti> nessita: FYI, it's rather easy to look up C symbols in /usr/share/gir-1.0/Gtk-3.0.gir and see what the corresponding class/member is
<desrt> smspillaz: btw, as of last night, our dreams of gsettings are really really really dead
<desrt> maybe for a while...
<nessita> pitti: awesome! that looks like it. I will check out that :-)
<smspillaz> desrt: oh ?
<smspillaz> desrt: you wouldn't want to download my car
<smspillaz> desrt: its slow
<smspillaz> and french
<desrt> smspillaz: upstream change to gnome-settings-daemon to require systemd, more or less
 * smspillaz runs from seb128 
<seb128> ok, I wonder if mvo would hate me if I upload a webkit breaking s-c on friday afternoon
<desrt> will require some extra work to get it going on ubuntu again
<smspillaz> desrt: so I heard that ubuntu will be using KDE from now on
<desrt> smspillaz: funny.  i heard compiz. :)
<smspillaz> desrt: I realized that KDE had GNOME name envy yesterday
<smspillaz> The GNUs Not Unix Network Object Model Environment vs
<mvo> seb128: more than already you mean ;) ?
<smspillaz> The Kool Desktop Environment Software Compilation Plasma Workspaces
<mvo> seb128: in what way will it break?
<seb128> mvo, ;-)
<seb128> mvo, segfault on start
<mvo> seb128: actually I wanted to upload a new apt too right before the weekend
<desrt> i prefer to think of the G in gnome as standing for 'gtk'
<desrt> it's a lot more fun that way
<smspillaz> desrt: I was going to say that
 * desrt gotta run
<smspillaz> The GNUs Not Unix Image Manipulation Program Tool Kit Network Object Model Environment
<smspillaz> YES
<seb128> desrt, see you later ;-)
<smspillaz> I vote that this is how we refer to GNOME from now on
<seb128> typical bastienr reply... ;-)
<seb128> "This particular change was mentioned nearly a year ago on this very same
<seb128> list. It's not my fault Ubuntu (in this particular case) didn't take the
<seb128> hint to start packaging the relevant D-Bus services, or rewriting them
<seb128> to fit their use."
<seb128> mvo, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/810740/
<seb128> mvo, s-c segfault
<nessita> pitti: if I method that I used to use on gdk (window_foreign_new) is not in the /usr/share/gir-1.0/Gdk-3.0.gir, it means is not available?
<pitti> nessita: yes, I'm afraid so
<pitti> nessita: at this point it touches the raw X libs, which are poorly introspectable
<nessita> pitti: would you know how can I make a gtk window transient for another from which I have the window xid?
<nessita> (using gi, of course)
<pitti> nessita: no, that doesn't work through GI
<dobey> nessita: even things that you see in the gir may not be available.
<pitti> nessita: we have a few cases like that, we had to disable that functinality
<nessita> ok, disabling it as well in SSO then
<nessita> pitti, dobey: thanks!
<pitti> nessita: sometimes the .gir has a flag "introspectable=0" which means it's not available
<nessita> ack
<mvo> seb128: woah, I have not the slightest idea about this one
<pitti> nessita: oh, hang on
 * nessita hangs
<pitti> nessita: foreign_new_for_display is the Gdk 3.0 API
<pitti> nessita: that's in /usr/share/gir-1.0/GdkX11-3.0.gir
<seb128> mvo, yeah, me neither, I guess I will just put webkit in the desktop ppa for today
<nessita> pitti: let's see... will let you know
<nessita> pitti: and that should be imported as "from gi.repository import GdkX11"?
<nessita> yes! I tried before and did not work, I may have a typo
<pitti> nessita: yes
<pitti> nessita: still, take that with a grain of salt; X11 itself isn't introspectable much, so you might find a lot of low-level things not working
<nessita> right
<Sweetshark> pitti: thanks!
<desrt> you know it's a good thread when you can start reading the mails in realtime
<chrisccoulson> i think i've read enough of that thread now ;)
<pitti> frankly it seems a little wasted to me -- we just need to add the interfaces to ubuntu-system-service, and be done with it?
<pitti> Bastien won't do that for us
<didrocks> phew, all paperwork finished \o/
<pitti> didrocks: ... forever? :)
<didrocks> pitti: ever *ever*
<didrocks> :)
<pitti> I want that, too!
<didrocks> hum no, didn't claim my expenses for the rally :p
<didrocks> but that's nothing to do
<didrocks> pitti: if you want to reread the release process, as you found it a little bit heavy: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Unity/ReleaseProcess
<didrocks> (no hurry though)
<pitti> ah, can do
<pitti> didrocks: speaking of paperwork, I'm currently prep'ing the release meeting
<pitti> need to drive today
<didrocks> good luck :)
<smspillaz> didrocks: seb128 : dpkg-source: info: local changes detected, the modified files are: compiz/.bzr-builddeb/default.conf
<smspillaz> dpkg-source: error: aborting due to unexpected upstream changes, see /tmp/compiz_0.9.6+bzr20120120-1-0ubuntu1~ppa1.diff.ESQcGB
<smspillaz> any way I can make dpkg ignor ethat ?
<smspillaz> or debuild rather ?
<didrocks> smspillaz: just for testing?
<smspillaz> as in when building packages
<didrocks> smspillaz: remove debian/source
<smspillaz> every time I do debuild -S I have to move .bzr-builddeb/default.conf out of the way
<didrocks> smspillaz: yeah, remove that directory
<desrt> pitti: are you volunteering? :)
<smspillaz> ok. will that break if I upload a ppa ?
<didrocks> source 3 is quite annoying for local changes
<didrocks> smspillaz: no no, should be fine, do we have distro patches?
 * desrt gets off streetcar, back in a few mins
<smspillaz> didrocks: don't think so
<didrocks> smspillaz: if we have some, in this case, after removing it, please replace in debian/rules dh $@ by dh $@ --with quilt
<smspillaz> ok
<Kaleo> what's the plan for the music lens in 12.04?
<didrocks> I think dobey is the one carrying the item :)
<dobey> eh?
<didrocks> dobey: I think that we discussed that on the session, isn't it?
<didrocks> that if we drop banshee, it needs:
<didrocks> - a store for rhythmbox
<didrocks> - a scope for the lens
<dobey> davidcalle said he would make the lens work with rb
<didrocks> ok, let's wait for him them :)
<seb128> pitti, <pitti> frankly it seems a little wasted to me -- we just need to add the interfaces to ubuntu-system-service, and be done with it?
<seb128> pitti, the issue is not that specific interface
<didrocks> dobey: and the store for rhythmbox is in good hands ?
<pitti> desrt: it's a Q matter anyway at this point?
<seb128> pitti, it's that GNOME should have a clear platform definition, i.e a list of the interfaces GNOME needs to work properly, and publish that list somewhere official a cycle in advance
<pitti> desrt: frankly, I'd rather volunteer to introduce systemd in Q :)
<dobey> didrocks: yes
<seb128> pitti, or we will need to keep running into those issues
<pitti> but yes, it can't be too hard; I can take implementing that in Q
<pitti> seb128: yes, I don't disagree
<pitti> but we both know that this thread won't convince Bastien to revert it
<seb128> pitti, no, I don't aim at that
<seb128> pitti, I aim at GNOME taking a stance that they will publish their platform requirements
<seb128> pitti, and do it one cycle in advance if possible
<seb128> not one month before feature freeze
<pitti> and we ourselves also didn't do any official statement about systemd in the ubuntu future either
<pitti> yes, that would certainly help
<seb128> pitti, that's orthogonal, it's not only about Ubuntu
<seb128> pitti, Debian will have the same issue, they wanted 3.4 in wheezy
<seb128> but they have neither ubuntu-system-services nor systemd by default
<davmor2> hey guys is it me or is the nautilus bread crumb trail ugly in P
<seb128> davmor2, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/light-themes/+bug/917830
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 917830 in light-themes "Breadcrumbs using light background color unless focused or hovered over with cursor" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<dobey> davmor2: looks like there's maybe a theme issue, but i'd say it's ugly in any version :)
<seb128> talk to Cimi ;-)
<davmor2> seb128: I figured it would be known if it was more than just mine, thanks
<dobey> GtkPathBar is just not a great widget
<pitti> didrocks: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Unity/ReleaseProcess sounds nice
<pitti> didrocks: oh, don't get me wrong -- I wasn't saying that I find the process bloated in any way; just that one full release week every two weeks might unnecessarily slow down upstream development?
<didrocks> pitti: well, it's a freeze period, they can still continue to develop and ack branches
<didrocks> it's just not entering trunk
<davidcalle> dobey, didrocks : branch coming next week.
<didrocks> davidcalle: awesome \o/
<didrocks> pitti: but yeah, maybe we can't maintain a 2 weeks cadence with that
<didrocks> let's see how it goes, at least, we have a block period of 24 hours of test needed
<didrocks> then the first part and the loopback part depends on the quality of trunk
<dobey> didrocks: for major releases, such an exhaustive process might make sense. but for point releases every two weeks, it does seem a bit much
<didrocks> so, can be half a day or 2 days…
<didrocks> dobey: well, with the distro criterias, we need to have such a process right now
<didrocks> (of course, for a one commit post-release fix, this isn't expected to go through this process)
<dobey> i mean if you have releases every 2 weeks, you don't need that much. maybe for every 2 months, sure. but some things should be a constant (testing), and some things should be shorter (freezes)
<seb128> desrt, interesting question related to this dbus services discussions
<desrt> seb128: i encourage you to ask it on-list, then :)
<dobey> for instance, with u1, we do releases every 2 weeks (aligned with the ubuntu schedule), with like 1-2 days freeze, and constant testing with automated tests, and having nightlies PPA
<seb128> desrt, if we want to reimplement some systemd services, does it mean we need to hijack the systemd namespace?
<seb128> desrt, like use systemd namespacing in ubuntu-system-services?
<desrt> seb128: i assume so
<seb128> desrt, does it also mean u-s-s and systemd conflicts?
<pitti> I thought that was the idea
<desrt> seb128: and i think lennart has suggested that, indeed, you're expected to do that
<seb128> desrt, which starts being interesting when they have overlapping but different services setsx
<pitti> well, it wouldn't collide
<pitti> if systemd was already running it wouldn't d-bus activate u-s-s
<seb128> desrt, i.e it meant you can't install systemd and ubuntu-system-service, which means if you want to use systemd you have to break ubuntu specific features
<pitti> of course we need to split u-s-s into two daemons
<pitti> but maybe most of what u-s-s is doing is already covered by systemd APIs
<dobey> didrocks: testing and freezes are good, but putting too much emphasis on them, means you never get any code :)
<seb128> pitti, it wouldn't collide, wouldn't have they to ship the same .service on disk?
<seb128> pitti, i.e same filename in the same dir?
<desrt> seb128: dbus service filenames are ignored
<desrt> seb128: it's the content that is important
<desrt> seb128: and i don't imagine that systemd ships service files... it's just there from the start
<desrt> no need for activation
<pitti> yes
<didrocks> dobey: oh I totally agree, the past didn't show that having that was enough though, well, we'll see :)
<pitti> d-bus activating pid 1 sounds interesting, though!
<seb128> pitti, well systemd != the services around systemd
<desrt> seb128: actually, it is
<pitti> seb128: I think you can have alternative names -- I've seen .service files being prefixed with gnome_ and kde_; I don't know the details unfortunately
<pitti> but still, their names seem to be arbitrary
<pitti> e. g. indicator-application.service activates com.canonical.indicator.application
<pitti> so the file name doesn't need to match the API name, as desrt says
<dobey> didrocks: it's like money. there's never enough. if we could predict everything perfectly, then it wouldn't matter anyway. :)
<pitti> we coudl just call it ubuntu_com.systemd.whatever
<desrt> it's similar to gsettings schema files
<desrt> the name is totally unimportant, but it's generally good practice to keep it related to the content to avoid clashes
<seb128> desrt, pitti: what happen if 2 .service list the same name?
<desrt> seb128: in this case nothing
<desrt> seb128: because the service would already be running, so activation would not happen
<seb128> desrt, well 2 dbus activated services
<pitti> seb128: I don't know; but I figure systemd would run already
<seb128> if none is running
<desrt> seb128: i dunno.  pick one at random? :)
<pitti> presumably :)
<pitti> whichever comes first when it scans the directory?
<seb128> pitti, I don't think they activate the helper on boot
<didrocks> and not in a reliable way to make it more fun :)
<seb128> no need to add boot time for that
<desrt> consult XDG_CURRENT_DESKTOP variable?
<seb128> when you can activate them on demand
<seb128> well anyway it's theoritical questions for now, I was more concerned about stealing systemd namespaces on the bus
<seb128> but if lennart says it's the way to do it that's fine I guess ;-)
<desrt> seb128: i wouldn't be concerned about that
<desrt> don't quote me.  i'm not 100% he said that
<desrt> but i think he did
<seb128> ok
<pitti> yes, he told me as well; not in that level of detail, but in general "write your own daemon which implements teh necessary part of the API"
<pitti> it's a bit like aptdaemon exposing a PackageKit D-BUS API
<rickspencer3> didrocks, I just updated to the latest unity on my netbook
<rickspencer3> noticably faster
<didrocks> rickspencer3: nice! :)
<rickspencer3> didrocks, what did they change?
<rickspencer3> I thought there was no compiz update yet
<didrocks> rickspencer3: nothing changed, it's just a rebuild with the latest glew1.6
<didrocks> we stayed before on a previous version, because nux was failing with it
<didrocks> seems upstream glew fixed it
<rickspencer3> nice
<didrocks> (it's for intel only)
<rickspencer3> I only have intel ;)
<rickspencer3> \o/
<didrocks> heh ;)
<jbicha> seb128: what do you think about evince 3.3? seeing as we're already shipping poppler 0.18?
<seb128> jbicha, did they announce anywhere that there will be no poppler 0.20 and that evince will not depends on that?
<jbicha> seb128: poppler 0.20 looks like it will not be out for a while, but I'll try to find out for sure
<seb128> jbicha, thanks
<seb128> jbicha, btw I uploaded webkit 1.7.4 to the ubuntu-desktop ppa and pushed to the vcs
<seb128> jbicha, not uploaded to the archive because s-c segfault on start with it there, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/810740/
<jbicha> seb128: has it been tested with ubiquity?
<seb128> jbicha, no, but I just upload to the ppa for a reason ;-)
<seb128> jbicha, I tested shotwell, s-c, gwibber
<seb128> s-c segfault on start so it's a no go for today in any case
<desrt> pitti: https://mail.gnome.org/archives/desktop-devel-list/2012-January/msg00066.html
<pitti> desrt: yup, just saw that
<desrt> viable?
<pitti> I don't see why not
<pitti> not sure if it actually is any easier than just slamming the stuff into ubuntu-system-service, though
<pitti> but either way, it's writing a bunch of text files through a d-bus interface, it's not rocket science
<pitti> anyway, meeting is over, and so is my week
<pitti> happy weekend everyone!
<seb128> pitti, have a nice w.e
<seb128> desrt, I don't really like that approch
<didrocks> enjoy your week-end pitti!
<seb128> desrt, it means we get an half baked systemd source package, see how he disabled the journal
<seb128> desrt, which usually leads to lennart blogging a rant about how ubuntu is making a bad job at packaging his softwares ;-)
<desrt> pitti: i wouldn't mind a reply to the list with your thoughts
<desrt> since if anyone, you're the one that will have to do this
<seb128> desrt, the discussion is also drifting
<desrt> it does seem a bit gross, though...
<seb128> desrt, i.e nobody complained about how Ubuntu doesn't has the service, we can deal with our distro thanks
<desrt> seb128: from general bitchiness into solving the specific problem?
<seb128> desrt, well I don't see "how Ubuntu deal with providing services GNOME need" as a problem, it's just integration work we have to deal with
<seb128> desrt, the problem is how and when new depends are announced
<desrt> right.  that's the general bitchiness part
<seb128> desrt, and maybe how it's decided that dropping support for part of the world is ok
<desrt> which is indeed, what i really wanted to talk about
<bryce> pitti, joncruz is going to look into moving inkscape to lcms2 in the coming weeks, given our interest
<jml> qt applications seem to use a bold font for things like, say, button text
<jml> this looks like a bug
<jml> (or is it just that Qt app authors are tasteless?)
<dobey> cp: cannot stat `./usr/share/dbus-1': No such file or directory
<dobey> dh_install: cp -a ./usr/share/dbus-1 debian/rhythmbox-data//usr/share/ returned exit code 1
<dobey> what the heck
<dobey> ricotz, seb128: ^^ any idea why i'd get that?
<dobey> jml: screenshot?
<seb128> dobey, build log?
<dobey> seb128: https://launchpadlibrarian.net/90516912/buildlog_ubuntu-precise-i386.rhythmbox_2.95%2Br7848-17~precise1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<seb128> dobey, where is your source?
<seb128> what ppa is that?
<dobey> the u1 nightlies ppa
<dobey> https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntuone-control-tower/rhythmbox/packaging-dailies is the packaging
<jml> dobey: http://people.canonical.com/~jml/bold-qt-creator.png ; http://people.canonical.com/~jml/bold-qjack.png ; http://people.canonical.com/~jml/bold-calibre.png
<dobey> but my rhythmbox-data.install is the same as in lp:ubuntu/rhythmbox :-/
<dobey> jml: they aren't bold for me
<seb128> dobey, from a glance I would say that you need to bump your compat to 8
<jml> dobey: so there's a bug that's not universal. hooray for progress.
<dobey> seb128: ah ok.
<seb128> dobey, or add debian/tmp/ on each .install lines
<seb128> dobey, they made that optional in > 6
<seb128> dobey, in compat = 5 you need the lines to have debian/tmp/...
<dobey> ok, dh 8 it is then
<dobey> well i was using 7
<seb128> that's probably enough
<seb128> I'm not sure now in which version it changed, it's 7 or 8
<dobey> but i can make it 8.
<seb128> but after 5 for sure
<dobey> must be 8 :)
<dobey> oh, but for some reason the compat file was 5. so i guess i was using 5. doh
<dobey> thanks seb128
<seb128> dobey, yw
<micahg> man debhelper should show major changes between compat versions
<dobey> it should make it more visible that the "compat" file and what you Build-Depends on for debhelper, don't match up
<micahg> dobey: well, there's a paragraph in other notes that says it should, but it's obviously wrong since we don't have a debhelper 9 yet
<GunnarHj> seb128: Do you know when lightdm-gtk-greeter (and lightdm-qt-greeter) 1.1.1 will make it into Precise? Is it a Robert thing to fix?
<seb128> GunnarHj, no, is there any useful change in those version?
<micahg> GunnarHj: lightdm-gtk-greeter will come in through Debian once Bug #916477  is addressed
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 916477 in lightdm "gio-2.0 missing from liblightdm-gobject-1.pc" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/916477
 * micahg thought the QT greeter was dropped
<micahg> oh, not it exists
<GunnarHj> seb128: I'm asking because they were broken out from lightdm, so now they aren't in the repository at all.
<micahg> GunnarHj: the binaries are still there
<GunnarHj> micahg: Looking at that bug...
<GunnarHj> micahg: Sure, but not that easy to build locally, right?
<seb128> GunnarHj, agateau is working on packaging the standalone gtk greeter
<micahg> GunnarHj: right
<GunnarHj> seb128, micahg: Great, then I know that something is happening. :)
<seb128> GunnarHj, bug #918604
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 918604 in ubuntu "[needs-packaging] lightdm-gtk-greeter" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/918604
<GunnarHj> seb128: Excellent, thanks!
<seb128> he got blocked on https://code.launchpad.net/~agateau/lightdm-gtk-greeter/fix-missing-greeter-ui/+merge/89239 though
<GunnarHj> seb128: Hmm... Considering Lubuntu and Xubuntu it's somewhat urgent, right?
<seb128> GunnarHj, why? the current binaries are still in the archive and working
<micahg> nah, not until beta 1 or so when we go removing binaries
<didrocks> ok, time for dinner here. Have a good week-end everyone!
<GunnarHj> seb128, micahg: There are issues (bug 918401) and further development is blocked or at least more difficult.
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 918401 in lubuntu-meta "Unity-greeter installed by default on Lubuntu, crashing on start" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/918401
<seb128> GunnarHj, well it's being working, it's an issue for lubuntu or others they can step up and help maintaining the greeter they use ;-)
<seb128> working -> worked
<micahg> does not affect xubuntu
<seb128> robert_ancell sent an email to ubuntu-devel saying that people who care about those greeter should step up to maintain them
<GunnarHj> seb128: Ok, that's true, of course...
<seb128> GunnarHj, but don't worry the gtk greeter should be uploaded some time next week
<GunnarHj> seb128: Yes, I saw it. I for one would like to help, but I don't think I'm experienced enough to be a maintainer candidate.
<GunnarHj> seb128: Anyway, next week sounds good to me.
<seb128> ;-)
<kenvandine> seb128, do we have a plan for libgee, 0.6 or 0.7?
<seb128> kenvandine, I don't know enough about libgee to say but I would lean toward 0.6
 * kenvandine is happy staying on 0.6 
<seb128> kenvandine, seems even GNOME is unsure what version they will ship this cycle, they might ship 0.6
<seb128> so if we don't have a strong reason to go for the new one I would stay on what we know is working
<kenvandine> yeah, that is why i asked
<desrt> gee/vala is a mess right now
<seb128> desrt, yeah, and vuntz is trying to push us to use vala 0.15 ;-)
<desrt> seb128: it looks like 0.15 is the right choice, actually
<desrt> the good news is that it doesn't strictly matter
<desrt> since the .c goes in the tarball
<seb128> right
<kenvandine> i am not to worried about the vala version
<kenvandine> but bumping gee worries me
<seb128> kenvandine, I will force it to 0.6 serie on version so nobody get ideas ;-)
<kenvandine> excellent :)
<kenvandine> it might not be painful, but we just don't know
<kenvandine> and 0.6 has been solid
<seb128> kenvandine, well by default on a lts cycle avoid wasting work where you don't need to
<seb128> if we are happy with 0.6 let's stick to that
<kenvandine> awesome
 * kenvandine finds something else to worry about :)
<seb128> kenvandine, if you get bored webkit is to worry about :p
 * kenvandine just discovered that Dee is unusable in javascript
<seb128> the 1.7 version makes s-c segfault on start
 * kenvandine won't  be bored anytime soon :)
<kenvandine> ugh
<desrt> RAOF: we're getting the new input side of xserver, right?
<seb128> Sweetshark, “libreoffice-l10n” 1:3.4.5-0ubuntu1 is still buggy in regard of calc formulas translations
<bryce> desrt, yes
<bryce> desrt, xserver 1.11 with the input stack from 1.12
<bryce> desrt, it was a pretty clean port
<desrt> sweet
<desrt> it's already in precise, i guess?
 * desrt notices XITouchEmulatingPointer missing from the headers
<Sweetshark> seb128: /me is officially on vacation now.
<seb128> Sweetshark, enjoy
<seb128> Sweetshark, sorry to spoil your holidays start
<seb128> Sweetshark, I've been trying to diff the ppa and proposed build log without real success
<Sweetshark> seb128: but this time, I am absolutely sure the two build are identical on the source side, so something on the buildds is broken ...
<Sweetshark> seb128: anyway, I gotta go to sleep now -- waking up at 3 am to start to drive to the french alps for skiing.
<seb128> Sweetshark, enjoy your week off!
<kenvandine> seb128, have you seen anything like bug 887850 ?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 887850 in chromium-browser "Assert failures in cairo-surface.c:1287: cairo_surface_set_device_offset: Assertion `status == CAIRO_STATUS_SUCCESS' failed, after upgrading to Oneiric with unity-2d" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/887850
<seb128> kenvandine, no
<kenvandine> it appears to also break gwibber-accounts when run in unity-2d for people that can't run 3d
<kenvandine> and pidgin too
<seb128> weird
<kenvandine> yeah...
<kenvandine> i can't reproduce it in unity-2d, but i am talking to someone who can
<kenvandine> he is using nvidia and unity-2d, always gets the fallback
<kenvandine> seems hardware dependent
<kenvandine> all the more reason to ditch gtk2/webkit in gwibber-accounts
<kenvandine> :)
<dobey> that makes no sense, unless something seriously broke in new updates
<seb128> kenvandine, getting a valgrind log could be useful
#ubuntu-desktop 2012-01-21
<chrisccoulson> hmmmm, is it not possible to have per-window menubars with gtkapplication and gmenumodel?
<chrisccoulson> possibly a question for desrt ;)
#ubuntu-desktop 2012-01-22
<desrt> RAOF: ping
<TheMuso> [B[B/c
#ubuntu-desktop 2013-01-14
<pitti> Good morning
<jibel> good morning
<chrisccoulson> good morning everyone
<Laney> ahoy!
<Laney> a winter wonderland greets
<Satoris> Trying to update q to r is failing for me. Update-manager says that 13/04 is available but trying to update to it or use do-release-upgrade just says "no new release found". Any tips?
<Laney> do-release-upgrade -d
<Laney> -d → development release → 13.04 isn't out, so you have to pass a flag to get it
<Satoris> That seemed to do it. Thanks. Strange that update-manager does not pass the flag even if it is given '-c -d'.
 * Sweetshark test install the libreoffice beta2 package for update smoothness
<notgary_> Hey, I was wondering if anyone on the Desktop team could help me with this question http://askubuntu.com/questions/240402/submit-merged-debian-package-for-inclusion-in-ubuntu
<Laney> notgary_: It's probably easiest (for sponsors) if you submit the output of debdiff <debian .dsc> <your new .dsc> to a new bug with ubuntu-sponsors subscribed
<notgary_> Should I also attach the merged branch as well?
<Laney> sure, that won't hurt
<Laney> IME merges are easier to sponsor with a debdiff, but perhaps some others prefer branches (if you already have it)
<notgary_> Laney: Thanks a lot. I'll get on that tonight :)
<Laney> cool beans. thank you for working on the update!
<cyphermox> good mornign!
<chrisccoulson> hi cyphermox
<cyphermox> hey chrisccoulson
<cyphermox> sup?
<larsu> pitti, hi! Do you have any additional info about https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=686590 ?
<ubot2`> Gnome bug 686590 in libfolks "Folks is unusable through GObject Introspection ( Python )" [Normal,Needinfo]
<larsu> it's described fairly well in the email he linked to
<pitti> larsu: odd, I didn't see that bug before
<pitti> larsu: oh, it's against libfolks, not pygobject
<pitti> looking
<om26er> kenvandine, Hi!
<om26er> kenvandine, seems gwibber got a problem updating facebook, its not working. (bug 1088775)
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1088775 in gwibber (Ubuntu Quantal) "gwibber does not refresh Facebook feeds" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1088775
<om26er> seems webupd8.org found a workaround for that as well. http://www.webupd8.org/2013/01/fix-facebook-not-working-with-gwibber.html
<kenvandine> om26er, interesting
<kenvandine> om26er, i couldn't reproduce that bug... did you reproduce it?
<om26er> kenvandine, I have not tried that, I'll try that now
<kenvandine> is it failing for you?
<kenvandine> i tested the quantal version of gwibber on raring and couldn't reproduce it
<kenvandine> and i can't get virtualbox working anymore, so can't get to quantal or precise VMs :/
<om26er> kengyu, i just tested and its not working for me as well. I added a new account and my stream is black empty, I updated my status and that worked.
<om26er> kenvandine, ^^
<om26er> gwibber showed 'Refreshing' for a while and then... nothing
 * om26er tries the workaround...
<kenvandine> i just dumped the raw json from my feed and I don't have "privacy"
<kenvandine> explains why it isn't blowing up here...
<om26er> now it works
<kenvandine> great
<kenvandine> i'll prepare an SRU :)
<kenvandine> om26er, thanks!
<om26er> kenvandine, yw :)
<om26er> kenvandine, for both precise and quantal, right ?
<kenvandine> yeah
<kenvandine> anyone here have success running virtualbox on raring?
<kenvandine> bug 1088123
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1088123 in virtualbox (Ubuntu) "Previously created VMs hang after a while after updating to raring" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1088123
<kenvandine> i think that is what is happening to me...
<chrisccoulson> i never have success running it because I don't have enough SSD space for a virtual machine ;)
<kenvandine> it started just hanging for me on both my boxes right before i went on vacation
<kenvandine> and no luck since
<davmor2> kenvandine: don't enable 3d I found if I enable 3d raring locks up in vbox
<kenvandine> i tried that
<kenvandine> no joy
<geser> chrisccoulson: I read at a IT news website a report about a 960GB SSD for around 550 € (announced a CES; Curcial M500). That should allow you to run some VMs :)
<chrisccoulson> geser, that's still quite pricey for me ;)
<chrisccoulson> although, i think i'm due a new laptop soon
<meet> what all channels are there where i can ask for help?
<robru> meet, #ubuntu is for support.
<meet> robru: ok.. thanks
<robru> anybody know how to use dbus-test-runner to pipe STDOUT from one task to STDIN of the next task?
<cyphermox> robru: couldn't you pipe two calls to dbus-test-runner?
<cyphermox> or make both run in a script and run the script through dbus-test-runner?
<robru> cyphermox, I don't know, would that work? ;-)
<cyphermox> easiest seems like option 2 to me ;D0
<robru> cyphermox, it's a delicate balance here. we have a testsuite written in vala, testing some stuff written in python, both of which are invoked by dbus-test-runner, which is itself invoked by a shell script that is autogenerated by automake. the whole thing is a mess ;-)
<cyphermox> ok
<robru> kenvandine, ^
<alesage> robru, curious which project you're working on?
<robru> alesage, libfriends at the moment. the code is written in vala, so the testsuite is also vala. but we're trying to incorporate dbusmock to mock out some dbus stuff
<cyphermox> then my suggestion would probably be to make your own dbus bus, export DBUS_SESSION_BUS_ADDRESS and run both tests by piping the results how you'd do it via the command line
<alesage> robru ack
<robru> cyphermox, alesage : so the challenge is that dbusmock spits the method calls out on STDOUT, so we need to capture that in the vala in order to confirm that the correct methods have been called
<robru> pitti, this would be significantly easier if dbusmock provided a dbus method that could be called in order to confirm the call signature has been called correctly ;-)
<pitti> robru: yay recursive errors :)
<pitti> robru: but more seriously, it could certainly keep an internal log which you could query through a D-BUS method, indeed
<robru> pitti, how is it recursive?
<pitti> robru: can you please file a bug about it?
<robru> pitti, ok, will do
<pitti> good night everyone!
<robru> night pitti!
<bcurtiswx> nite pitti
<robru> brb
<tkamppeter_> I got a pandaboard today, I can use it via text console or SSH but cannot start the desktop. X starts but screen stays black.
<tkamppeter_> I am using Raring daily build from today.
<sarnold> tkamppeter_: try the other hdmi?
<tkamppeter_> sarnold, did already: On the left one I did not even get text console and boot splash, on the right I do not get X but text console and boot splash.
<tkamppeter_> By the way, printing works perfectly on the Pandaboard, so as a headless print server it works.
<sarnold> tkamppeter_: oh, dang ":/
<tkamppeter> sarnold, my monitor has a DVI input and I connect the HDMI cable with an adapter.
<tkamppeter> sarnold, do you have a monitor with real HDMI?
<sarnold> tkamppeter: I have real HDMI, but my install was done on precise and upgraded to quantal
<sarnold> tkamppeter: I haven't tried raring yet, sorry
<tkamppeter> sarnold, so you have no experience with raring?
<sarnold> tkamppeter: none :(
<tkamppeter> Anyone has raring on a pandaboard?
<tkamppeter> bryce, mlankhorst, around?
<mlankhorst> yes?
<mlankhorst> I run precise, still
<didrocks> hey hey
<seb128> didrocks, lut
<tkamppeter> mlankhorst, were the pandaboards not intended to follow the current development?
<didrocks> salut seb128 ;)
<mlankhorst> tkamppeter: well i dont think the omap ppa supports raring or qunatal properly
<mlankhorst> https://launchpad.net/~tiomap-dev/+archive/release
<dobey> tedg: is bustle completely different in raring? i don't have the commands you mentioned
<tedg> dobey, Yes
<dobey> tedg: i'm also not sure how useful it is in this case. it just shows i'm doing a lot of indicator menu switching, but doesn't really show where cpu time is spent
<tkamppeter> Anyone knows how much power the Pandaboard needs? I have found out that one can use a 1A USB power supply with a mini-USB cable instead of the supplied 4A power supply.
<tedg> dobey, You have to use command line args on the main binary.
<tedg> dobey, Sure, but it's the quick analogy we have to not setting up cachegrind.
<tedg> dobey, It's a quick check.
<dobey> tedg: right, but if i open the menus 1400 times, and you opened it 78, how do we compare that?
<mlankhorst> 5 w or so?
<mlankhorst> well typical use is 5w when i put it to my watt meter :)
<mlankhorst> so that would explain why 1A was enough
<tedg> dobey, By ratios.
<tedg> dobey, If you're getting some insane number of messages in any one place, we should look into it.  I'm not looking for absolute measures, just looking for ideas of where to look next.
<dobey> tedg: ok, i'll see if i can't get some numbers with that then, on my laptop
<tkamppeter> mlankhorst, I am trying to boot an install image of Precise with another SD card now.
<tkamppeter> mlankhorst, it seems to take very long time. The LEDs on the board are flashing and there is no image on the monitor.
<tkamppeter> mlankhorst, the HDMI cable is plugged to the right connector, the one which gave text mode in Raring.
<stgraber> hey ther, does any of you know where that annoying "An online account needs attention" dialog comes from? it's been popping up on some of my machines for months now and I have no idea what's the problem (as I don't have any online account setup) or even what's the software behind that dialog
<stgraber> *there
<robru> stgraber, are you using quantal or raring? I was getting it for a while too, but then it eventually fixed itself (there was a bug filed). maybe only fixed in raring, not sure.
<stgraber> robru: I'm on raring and I'm also seeing it on quantal
<robru> stgraber, I think you're seeing https://bugs.launchpad.net/account-plugins/+bug/1029289
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1029289 in Online Accounts: Account plugins "Need to authorize my google account each time I boot the computer" [Critical,In progress]
<stgraber> robru: except that as I said:
<stgraber> stgraber@castiana:~$ account-console list
<stgraber> No accounts
<stgraber> the message would vaguely make sense if I was using that feature, but I'm not and I never have :)
<robru> stgraber, then I don't know :-P
<sarnold> stgraber: a quick grep shows /usr/lib/gnome-online-accounts/goa-daemon ...
<stgraber> sarnold: ah, why didn't I think of that? ;) thanks
<seb128> stgraber, do you have any account listed in "XDG_CURRENT_DESKTOP=GNOME gnome-control-center online-accounts
<seb128> "
<stgraber> seb128: good catch! yes, I do, I have an "Enterprise Login" account listed here (kerberos)
<seb128> that's likely it then
<stgraber> seb128: that also explains why all my machines are showing this but only for network accounts
<stgraber> so it's gnome behaving weirdly when you use kerberos authentication then
<seb128> well that's the gnome online account stuff, not the ubuntu one
<seb128> not sure what they are doing
<stgraber> the only kerberos integration I noticed in gnome is gvfs using my domain credentials for shared network drives, but that was already supported before the introduction of the online accounts stuff
<stgraber> ah, someone reported the same problem on the enterprise-ubuntu mailing-list. That dialog shows up when you login with cached credentials and so don't have a valid kerberos ticket after login (not that you could do anything about it in the online accounts dialog)
<mlankhorst> tkamppeter: would help to attach serial :)
<tkamppeter> mlankhorst, I do not have the cable yet. There were a lot of cables in the package but not the serial->USB one.
<stgraber> seb128: would you be fine with a patch discarding the notification for kerberos accounts (as there's absolutely nothing the user can do from the UI in either Ubuntu's version of gnome-control-center or even upstream's)?
<seb128> reporting the bug upstream would be useful, I would prefer avoiding adding yet another distro patch there
<mlankhorst> tkamppeter: yeah I had a serial cable anyway, so it was no big deal for me
<mlankhorst> first time takes a long time, it wants to do some resizing, so just give it some time, dno what happens when you interrupt that
<stgraber> seb128: https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=691737
<ubot2`> Gnome bug 691737 in Kerberos "Getting "An online account needs attention" notifications when logging in with cache credentials" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<seb128> stgraber, thanks
<tkamppeter> mlankhorst, with Raring I even get the login sound and I can log into the desktop, but all blindly, with a black screen (of life).
<mlankhorst> hmz precise should work
<tkamppeter> mlankhorst, under Precise nothing appears on the screen, not even a boot splash screen.
<tkamppeter> mlankhorst, I hope I do not need a new monitor (with HDMI input).
<mlankhorst> doubt it
<qengho> Okay, whoever made the shell autocomplete "tar x_f fooTAB" to only files starting "foo" that match the compression type at the underscore, gets a beer from me next time we meet.
<desrt> qengho: are you aware that you don't need to specify the compression type at all when decompressing?
<desrt> it will autodetect the correct type for you
<qengho> No, I am not aware.
<desrt> just 'xf' is fine
<qengho> Hrm. It will take more brain power to retrain fingers than I have free.
 * desrt finds it takes more brain power to remember the correct letters for gz/bz2/X/xz
<desrt> er.  Z.
<robru> is somebody fucking with devscripts? why are all the devscripts scripts giving me the most ludicrous tracebacks? is somebody pushing packages to raring without even running the scripts?
<tkamppeter> jasoncwarner, hi
<jasoncwarner> hey tkamppeter
<TheMuso> robru: What script(s)/
<robru> pbuilder-dist this time. earlier I had some other traceback in wrap-and-sort. both are devscripts
<robru> TheMuso, I've filed bugs about both tracebacks through apport. let me find the links...
<robru> TheMuso, so here's the latest one: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-dev-tools/+bug/1099606
<ubot2`> robru: Error: launchpad bug 1099606 not found
<robru> ubot2`, it's there
<ubot2`> Factoid "it's there" not found
<robru> TheMuso, ugh, connection issues.
<robru> anyway
<robru> TheMuso, pbuilder-dist: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-dev-tools/+bug/1099606
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1099606 in ubuntu-dev-tools (Ubuntu) "pbuilder-dist crashed with ImportError in __main__: No module named devscripts.logger" [Medium,New]
<robru> TheMuso, and wrap-and-sort: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/devscripts/+bug/1099589
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1099589 in devscripts (Ubuntu) "wrap-and-sort crashed with TypeError in save(): must be str, not bytes" [Medium,New]
<robru> neither of these crashes are obscure corner cases that are even remotely understandable: these crashes happen repeatedly, by a default invocation, on all systems. something is seriously messed up here.
<jbicha> robru: yes, it's bug 1099091
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1099091 in devscripts (Ubuntu) "pull-debian-source crashed with ImportError in __main__: No module named devscripts.logger" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1099091
<jbicha> devscripts apparently was converted to python3 but ubuntu-dev-tools hasn't been yet
<robru> jbicha, thanks for the tip
<robru> jbicha, ah, that makes sense. so who pushed this to raring without testing anything? ;-)
<robru> jbicha, little bit confused... devscripts 2.12.6ubuntu1 is the package I have installed? are you saying you downgraded to make it work?
<jbicha> if you install 2.12.6, things should magically start working again :)
<robru> jbicha, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1532868/ little hint? ;-)
<jbicha> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/devscripts/2.12.6 Click your architecture (amd64?) and then there will be a .deb you can download and install with sudo dpkg -i
 * xnox is grumpy that pull-lp-source is broken on my patch pilot day. Goes to fix it.
<robru> jbicha, thanks again. downgrading packages is always something that has eluded me...
#ubuntu-desktop 2013-01-15
<robru> anybody know of a way to make launchpad recipes include a PPA for build-deps?
<xnox> robru: one usually adds ppa dependencies to the ppa, and I thought recipes pull sources from the target ppa.
<xnox> that should just work, tm. or it's a bug.
<robru> xnox, I *thought* recipes would pull sources from the target PPA, but I just checked on a recipe for the first time in a while and I'm noticing that it hasn't actually built in a long time, because another package from the same PPA is not available
<robru> xnox, https://launchpadlibrarian.net/128483890/buildlog.txt.gz quite strange
<xnox> =( sad
<xnox> yes, odd. file a bug on launchpad against launchpad or look for similar onces.
<xnox> robru: i can see at the top of the log that the ppa is added, but then it's a mistery while the build dep was not satisfied.
<robru> xnox, oh, that is quite strange.
<robru> xnox, I'm confused now... one of them just built successfully, but other than that one just now, it seems it hasn't built at all since November. not sure how I didn't notice this until just now ;-)
<jasoncwarner> hey bryce and RAOF , I'm getting some GPU hangs right now and was wondering if you knew anything about them? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-intel/+bug/1099394
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1099394 in xserver-xorg-video-intel (Ubuntu) "[sandybridge-m-gt2+] GPU lockup IPEHR: 0x0b160001 IPEHR: 0x01000000" [Undecided,New]
<RAOF> jasoncwarner: Whaddaya know? I just got a GPU hang right then.
<RAOF> Also apparently glyph cache corruption, causing all ‘y’s to appear as tiny subscript ‘t’s.
<jasoncwarner> RAOF I had to reboot to get out of the endless GPU hang loop. Rebooted and got it again. Fun times :)
<RAOF> I think I may have had to VT switch to get X back.
<RAOF> Maybe.
<RAOF> Mmm, glyph cache doesn't like ‘M’ either :)
<RAOF> Looks like the same hang as in the bug you linked, though.
<jasoncwarner> RAOF well, I guess I'm glad I got the same bug as an X guy ;)
<didrocks> confirming the random hanging basically, same hw than jasoncwarner
<didrocks> switching to a VT workaround the issue
<jasoncwarner> didrocks did yours just start? mine seemed to just start today (not sure since I didn't have my computer up for three travel days)
 * RAOF switches to SNA to see if that also hits this problem.
<bryce> jasoncwarner, yeah noticed there's been a spate of -intel bugs come in the last few days.  Are you able to reproduce it fairly easily?  If so might try the prior kernel.
<TheMuso> Yeah I was wondering whether 3.8 would bring along fun stuff like this? Had some 3.8 related audio bugs too afaicr.
<bryce> jasoncwarner, hmm, the other -intel bug reports that have come in the last few days have all different error codes, so probably different random issues
<RAOF> I'm not sure, but I don't *think* this was 3.8 related.
<bryce> could be the ddx; new version was uploaded last week
<bryce> ditto xserver, hmm
<pitti> Good morning
<pitti> Laney, desrt: FYI, I uploaded glib2.0 2.35.4 to ubuntu-desktop PPA
<pitti> Laney, desrt: works fine here (boot, guest session, my own regular session, unity, I tried a few programs etc.)
<pitti> I guess I'll wait until it boots in the PPA, then upload it to -proposed and ask the release guys to block migration so that we wait for all the autopkgtests; sounds ok?
<jibel> Good morning
<Laney> pitti: you don't see the segfault-on-quit problems?
<Laney> I saw it e.g. with gedit, epiphany
<Laney> https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=690118
<ubot2`> Gnome bug 690118 in general "Crash when closing last tab of a window using Ctrl-w" [Normal,New]
<pitti> Laney: there was one failed test case in app-info, which I just uploaded a fix for
<pitti> (due to one of our patches)
<pitti> Laney: trying
<Laney> perhaps that is fixed in .4; I just tried .3
<pitti> Laney: I tried in gedit; closing two tabs
<pitti> no crash here
<Laney> let me try
<pitti> the bug report is very unspecific, though
<Laney> hm, not in svn?
<pitti> Laney: no, I thought Debian doesn't want development releases?
<Laney> I committed .3 there and nobody complained :P
<Laney> didn't upload it yet though admittedly
<pitti> oh, ok; then I can add my .4 stuff there, of course
 * Laney builds .4
<pitti> Laney: oh, I see a segfault when quitting gedit
<pitti> not when closing the tabs
<Laney> ah, yes, the bug is confusingly worded in that respect
<pitti> Laney: sorry, I didn't notice that you already packaged .3; let me check my remaining delta
<pitti> Laney: e. g. debian/rules still sets $G_HOME
<Laney> yeah I left that for now for compatibility
<pitti> oh, you mean you left the patch
<pitti> ok
<pitti> I dropped it in the PPA
<Laney> there's a couple of packages that make use of it
<pitti> Laney: mbiebl just pinged me about pre-release in svn, he was a bit surprised
<Laney> oh, I thought he was aware as he saw me committing the other stuff
<Laney> ah, he is here
<Laney> mbiebl: ? (I don't mind uploading it to Ubuntu only if you'd prefer)
<pitti> Laney: ok, I committed my updates to SVN now
<pitti> that reverts my dropping of $G_HOME
<pitti> (i. e. not commit it to SVN)
<Laney> merci
<pitti> that was .4, symbol update, fix broken test by 92_revert_appinfo_command_line.patch, and dropping 08_disable_gapplication_basic_test.patch
<Laney> excellent
<Laney> I think des_rt was looking into that other crasher
<mbiebl> Laney: since exp has become somewhat of a staging ground for 3.6 during freeze,  I guess we'd need another branch for pre-releases
<mbiebl> that said, pitti ist that symbols file breakage fixed by the above?
<pitti> mbiebl: we actually want to run GNOME 3.6 with glib 3.5, FYI
<pitti> (but yes, in general it would be cleaner to have another branch)
<pitti> mbiebl: the removed symbols didn't come back, if you mean that
<mbiebl> hm, ok.
<Laney> the "accidentally exported" ones?
<Laney> (per NEWS)
<mbiebl> g_menu_iter something
<Laney> yeah
<mbiebl> ah, ok. so they were supposed to be private
<Laney> indeed
<mbiebl> http://codesearch.debian.net confirms that they weren't used outside of glib
<chrisccoulson> good morning everyone
<czajkowski> chrisccoulson: top of the morning to you ;)
<chrisccoulson> hi czajkowski :)
 * Laney emerges from the rabbit hole
<czajkowski> Laney: lost in snow and a selection box were you
<Laney> the snow is now terrifying ice, and no selection box just yet :P
<Laney> been attempting to backport gstreamer 1.0 to pidgin
<Laney> muchos upstream commits
<czajkowski> no snow here today :)
<xnox> Laney: the webcam in ubiquity, I can get it to work. With old ubiquity, I just *gasp* install ubiquity-frontend-gtk package on my machine and edit "ubi-webcam.py" to be "AFTER=language" with priority 13.
<xnox> from command line launch "$ ubiquity" (it may or may not ask for sudo)
<xnox> and then click next and get the webcam page.
<xnox> With current ubiquity - it just works & I can take a picture of myself =)))
<Laney> nice
<xnox> with your branch proposal, I cannot.
<Laney> I didn't know you could launch it like that
<Laney> I told you I couldn't test it
<Laney> will take a look
<xnox> well, I tried the demo & the mvo's ubiquity standalone plugin launcher. Until I came up with this "hack" =)
<xnox> Laney: just don't try to reinstall your machine this way it may crash or wipe your data =P
<xnox> Laney: i am guessing that the detection function to check if webcam is .available() might not be working as advertised. Do you have a webcam though to use these hacks? =)))
<Laney> yeah
 * xnox can be remote webcam face =)
<xnox> ah ok.
<Laney> you can work on it if you want though :P
<xnox> nah =) busy patch piloting
<tkamppeter> I got my Pandaboard yesterday, and Raring actually works on it, X works, but with black screen on my Eizo monitor and with actual display on a Sony Bravia 720p TV from 2007.
<mlankhorst> are you using the same connector on the pandaboard for both?
<tkamppeter> mlankhorst, for the TV I used the left one (HDMI), for the monitor I tried both (HDMI and DVI). The input of the monitor is DVI, the input of the TV is HDMI.
<mlankhorst> what's in /proc/cmdline btw
<tkamppeter_> mlankhorst: 'ro quiet splash root=UUID=2f71c452-1e4e-4bc2-bb9e-bfe731459b05'
<tkamppeter_> mlankhorst, I booted now connected to my monitor via the right output (DVI).
<larsu> morning attente, did you see bug #1078694 ?
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1078694 in appmenu-gtk (Ubuntu) "Modal dialog broken on Unity" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1078694
<larsu> I'm wondering if we even should disable the menu when a modal dialog pops up
<larsu> aren't modal dialogs out of fashion anyway?
<attente> morning larsu, i haven't seen that yet
<larsu> mpt, what do you think about this bug^^? (the gist of it is: should the global menu be disabled when a modal dialog pops up)
<mpt> larsu, (1) absolutely, and (2) it's a duplicate, conscioususer can tell you where the original is. :-)
<larsu> mpt, thank you :)
<larsu> attente, I assume we're not doing that right now?
<larsu> shouldn't be too hard from the gtk side, just listen to changes in menubar sensitivity
<attente> i can take a look at it
<larsu> thanks :)O
<larsu> attente, okay, just marked as a dup: bug #674605 is the "real" one
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 674605 in Application Menu Indicator "Transient window wrongly shows menus for its parent" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/674605
<larsu> attente, by the way: did you fix that empathy bug? (that kept me from trying out your ppa long-term)
<attente> larsu, yep :)
<attente> larsu: but now it's a packaging issue
<larsu> haha
 * larsu loves debian
<larsu> surely someone in this channel can help you :)
<attente> i believe seb128 is away today, ha
<mpt> attente, just disable all the menus temporarily, don't hide them altogether
<Sweetshark> huh? no seb? outragious!
<didrocks> Sweetshark: he's sleeping
<didrocks> hey :)
<didrocks> Sweetshark: I can wake him up if you want ;)
<didrocks> (roomie at SFO)
<didrocks> he doesn't believe in jetlag and it works for him :)
<czajkowski> wait he actually sleep
<didrocks> czajkowski: it's kind of 6:15 also :)
<czajkowski> ah should be getting up so, :p
<didrocks> ahah, not sure he would appreciate :)
<czajkowski> ah Toshiba support, please reinstall windows and your machine will be fine *wallop*
<didrocks> ahah
<larsu> attente, hm, this means going through all actions and calling set_enabled... but maybe desrt has a better idea :)
<larsu> desrt, ^^
<czajkowski> didrocks: it's lucky they emailed me that rather than a phone call or I'd be having words with them
<pitti> Laney: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-desktop/+archive/ppa/+packages has built packages, FYI
<pitti> Laney: I needed to kick the amd64 build for a race condition in the tests
<didrocks> czajkowski: heh, I can imagine ;)
<Sweetshark> didrocks: hey, dont make the seb angry and then blame me. no fair!
<didrocks> Sweetshark: ok, I'll tell him that you insisted on me to wake him up, but I'm a good friend and didn't do it :p
<Sweetshark> czajkowski: see how the french are teaming up on me! ^^
<didrocks> heh
<czajkowski> hah
<czajkowski> it's the french way :p
<Sweetshark> didrocks: Be warned that I have a few tricky libreoffice uploads in my sleeve and if you are not careful you will end up sponsoring them. justsaying.
<didrocks> Sweetshark: oh no /o\
<Sweetshark> muhaha!
<didrocks> Sweetshark: I have some names of people who should sponsor your work :p
<czajkowski> Sweetshark: packaged all better are they :p
<didrocks> I think they commented on a meeting :)
<Sweetshark> didrocks: hrhr
 * mlankhorst installs libreoffice on Sweetshark 
 * Sweetshark lists heavily, almost fall from his chair but then regains balance.
<Sweetshark> didrocks: actually that is kinda the topic I wanted to ping seb about. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libreoffice/+bug/1037111 has a list of 20 backported patches for precise (outside of upstream microreleases as 3.5/precise is EOL upstream) and a testbuild and I need victims^Wcareful testers for that SRU.
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1037111 in libreoffice (Ubuntu Precise) "[SRU] LibreOffice 3.5.7 for precise" [High,In progress]
<davmor2> chrisccoulson: https://bugs.launchpad.net/firefox/+bug/1099857 I thought I would cheer you up with this one
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1099857 in ubuntuone-music-store "U1MS Player doesn't work in FF on the Nexus 7" [Medium,Confirmed]
<didrocks> Sweetshark: oh nice! I'll tell him about it if you don't manage to get some time online together :)
<Sweetshark> didrocks: yeah, well. I didnt fill the full SRU form for each bug (would just take too long), but made oneline rationale for each patch.
<desrt> larsu: disagree
<desrt> larsu: if we want not to show menus (or to disable them) when a transient is shown, we ought to do just that
<desrt> on the unity side
<didrocks> Sweetshark: hum, I think they will ask you for the SRU process on each bugs to be followed
<didrocks> Sweetshark: but let's check that with your sponsor :)
<larsu> desrt, how would unity know that a dialog is modal?
<desrt> the dialog isn't exporting any menus
<desrt> it's setting transient-for
<desrt> and unity (or bamf?) is following that back to the parent
<desrt> it should just stop doing that
<larsu> well then the menus would be hidden
<larsu> instead of disabled
<desrt> we want them disabled, not hidden?
<larsu> ya
<larsu> mpt, right? ^^
<desrt> hm.
<desrt> load empty action groups into the widget's muxer
<mpt> right
<desrt> that'll disable them :)
<larsu> that will cause roughly as much dbus traffic as disabling them one by one
<larsu> actually, might even be more, because you need to copy the real actions back
<desrt> larsu: no.  on the unity side.
<desrt> there should be no changes made in the app
<larsu> oh
<larsu> OH!
<desrt> native GMenuModel apps won't be doing this
<larsu> yeah that works
<larsu> desrt, why not?
<desrt> why would they?
<mpt> because their items continue working unless specified otherwise?
<larsu> because dialogs don't have a menu?
<desrt> from their viewpoint the menubar becomes inaccessible because it's part of the window and the modal dialog popped over it
<Sweetshark> didrocks: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libcmis/0.3.0-1~ubuntu2 <- do you see any obvious reason, why this is still in -proposed? It blocks uploading LibreOffice 4.0 to raring.
<mpt> ah
<desrt> we're the ones that pulled it out...
<larsu> right, so it's the same use-case
<didrocks> Sweetshark: http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/update_output.txt
<didrocks> is it a soname change?
<didrocks> I guess you need to rebuild all rdepends
<didrocks> the system won't create rdepends
<pitti> hey desrt
<desrt> pitti: hi
<desrt> pitti: thanks for the gtk-doc catch
<pitti> desrt: no worries; I've just sent a set of patches to Tim to fix the gstreamer failures
<pitti> one of these days we'll have that stuff work! *dream*
<desrt> which ones?
<desrt> were they using GLIB_DEPRECATED or something?
<pitti> https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/view/Raring/view/JHBuild%20Gnome/ :)
<desrt> looks like the last build worked?
<pitti> desrt: you mean for gtk-build? yes, apparently the "extern" thingy appeared in glib after that
<pitti> in my jhbuild it only started a few days ago
<desrt> i have an interesting catch-22 here.  my gtk-doc always builds against my system glib :)
<Sweetshark> didrocks: hmm, am I allowed to install a *.deb on a porterbox? Otherwise I have a chicken-and-egg-problem: I cant testbuild LO on the arm-porterbox because I cant install the libcmis debs there and I cant get the libcmis debs installed from raring/main as it will stick in -proposed until I upload libreoffice.
<didrocks> Sweetshark: hum, that would be a question for jibel or pitti? I'm familiar with porterbox TBH
<pitti> Sweetshark: oui, tu peux
<pitti> Sweetshark: you can run sudo apt-get {update,install} in the schroots
<pitti> ah, no, not dpkg, just apt-get
<pitti> do these things have -proposed apt sources?
<Sweetshark> pitti: thats not what I need, I need dpkg or -proposed
<pitti> Sweetshark: that smells like prodding #is then
<Sweetshark> pitti: I dont think they do. As I did update and still dont have libcmis-0.3.0, which is in proposed.
<Sweetshark> ;)
<pitti> Sweetshark: apt-cache policy libcmis-0.3.0 tells you
<pitti> so yes, c'est l'heure de #is
<Sweetshark> pitti: thanks. already pinged.
<larsu> kenvandine, thanks for looking at the telepathy-indicator MRs. I approved yours, is autolanding set up for it or should I merge manually?
<kenvandine> larsu, it isn't, you can merge it
<kenvandine> larsu, thanks!
<larsu> kenvandine, okay will do. Did you see https://bugs.launchpad.net/telepathy-indicator/+bug/1098549
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1098549 in Telepathy Indicator "Chat windows should always be openend automatically (in the background)" [Medium,Triaged]
<larsu> it's blocking a couple of other patches I have
<larsu> (but it's not super-important)
<kenvandine> ugh
<kenvandine> larsu, empathy sees the channel request at the same time as tp-indicator, if it is running
<larsu> kenvandine, ah, right, because empathy is also an approver. This doesn't fix the mein issue though: we want the chat window to pop up in the background but still have something in the indicator
<larsu> afaics, telepathy doesn't have a way to provide for that
<kenvandine> i don't think it does
<kenvandine> the way we trigger empathy to raise the window is by approving it
<larsu> yep, but that removes the message from the queue
<kenvandine> empathy does know if the message is pending though, if the window/tab isn't focused it doesn't get cleared
<kenvandine> i think
<larsu> right, that works when the window is already open
<larsu> not for the first time though
<larsu> looks like we have to move messagingmenu support into empathy after all, but I'd really like to avoid that
<kenvandine> because the window gets focus
<larsu> no, not when you tell it through telepathy that this wasn't a user action
<larsu> it will then open in the background (90% of the time :( )
<kenvandine> ok, then maybe we can handle that
<kenvandine> right now i think we only manage the pending messages on the observer
<kenvandine> maybe we can wire that up differently in the approver
<larsu> that would work from the indicator side, but empathy doesn't tell us when the window eventually does get focus
<kenvandine> yes it does
<larsu> it does? Cool!
<kenvandine> look at the observer code
<kenvandine> i think :)
<kenvandine> telepathy keeps them in some pending queue
<kenvandine> until the chat gets focus
<larsu> I think it doesn't, because we've already approved it
<larsu> I'll definitely have another look
<kenvandine> please do
<kenvandine> i think we consider it handled when we approve it
<kenvandine> but then we start observing that channel
<kenvandine> and we check for pending messages
<kenvandine> maybe we can make that hand off differently
<kenvandine> i haven't looked at that code in ages, but that feature in tp-glib  was added at my request
<kenvandine> :)
<larsu> oh, neat
 * larsu is a bit annoyed at the complexity of telepathy
<kenvandine> so maybe when we approve it, we don't clear it
<kenvandine> and start checking for pending
<kenvandine> before we clear
<kenvandine> yeah... it is very complex
<kenvandine> but also very cool :)
<larsu> hehe
<kenvandine> love to hate it :)
<Laney> xnox: can you give me some more detail on how ubi failed for you please? seems to wfm: http://ubuntuone.com/4pLqMf5Q68ivybJLyd2C8g :-)
<Laney> thanks for the exciting way to test it btw
<Laney> installing ubiquity in a running system feels naughty
<xnox> it's a .deb so why not =)
<xnox> Laney: looks awesome! for me the viewport had "half of the language selection widget" from the previous page. but looks good =) so good to merge I guess ;-)
<xnox> Laney: haha you use lastpass?!
<Laney> maybe I have some stray gstreamer stuff installed?
<xnox> maybe I didn't have enough installed?
<Laney> should all be deps though
<Laney> but you'd get something in the terminal if that's the case I suppose
<Laney> also yeah, lastpass rules ;-)
<xnox> meh, let's upload and see what happens, there are a few people who have webcams and can test iso images.
 * Laney ph33rs
<Laney> but ok
 * Laney always feels compelled to make stupid faces while testing webcam stuff
<xnox> I am dissapoint that nexus4 doesn't have usb host otg & i can't put yubikey into my phone =(
<ogra_> you are one of the lucky ones ?
 * ogra_ would be happy to be able to complain about nexus4
<xnox> ogra_: haha =) I even got two, and sold one ;-)
<Laney> you need a yubikey neo!
<ogra_> evil!
<xnox> Laney: that would be awesome =)
<xnox> Laney: /me has three yubikeys already....
<Laney> heh
<Laney> $50 ...
<xnox> We have sold out of our initial production runs; we are shipping YubiKey NEO in 5 - 7 weeks.
<xnox> meh
<miha> on ubuntu 10.04, evolution now complains about gmail imap ssl cert being "bad", while  openssl s_client -CApath /etc/ssl/certs -connect imap.gmail.com:993  works fine  <- what am i doing wrong (didn't change anything)
<qengho> Hey, have we a meeting now?
<jpds> miha: Don't use openssl, it doesn't do cert verification.
<jpds> miha: Try gnutls-cli
<Laney> qengho: I was assuming there wouldn't be one since people are away
<qengho> Ah well. My status:
<qengho> [desktop-r-chromiumbrowser-improvements]   6/12 DONE  2/12 deferable
<qengho> - chromium-browser v23 released for all stable Ubuntu.  Fixes lots, but introduces one obvious brown-paper-bag bug.  :(
<qengho> - Preparing v24 right now. Should release after #webapps patches are ported.
<qengho> - Getting ARMv7 working so we can release on raring. NEON assumptions in build cause problems.
<qengho> - Starting beta PPA process to get ahead of releases, so there's no release delay. #webapps on board with patching beta instead of stable.
<qengho> EOF
<kenvandine> yay for getting ahead :)
<qengho> Yeah.
<Laney> ah, you're waiting for armhf to be fixed before updating raring?
<Laney> I noticed yesterday that it was behind Quantal
<qengho> Laney: Yes.  That's a policy requirement.
<Laney> well, it's already being held in raring-proposed because of the failure
<miha> jpds: - The hostname in the certificate matches 'imap.gmail.com'.
<miha> - Peer's certificate issuer is unknown
<miha> - Peer's certificate is NOT trusted
<cyphermox> miha: the ca chain is incomplete. is ca-certificates installed? (in case it wouldn't be for some reason)
<cyphermox> or the new gmail certs are signed with a CA that isn't shipped in 10.04
<miha> installed newest version
<mlankhorst> oh right
<cyphermox> miha: can you pastebin the output of openssl s_client -verify 6 -CApath /etc/ssl/certs -connect imap.gmail.com:993 ?
<cyphermox> (I added -verify 6)
<qengho> miha: and specify what country you're in.
<cyphermox> miha: btw; pastebin -> http://paste.ubuntu.com in case you're not familiar with this
<mlankhorst> trying to get kernel fixes upstreamed, working on bugs related to lts stack for 12.04.2 release, trying to get my reservation changes reviewed again, hopefully for inclusion this time.
<miha> ok
<mlankhorst> EOF
<xnox> Laney: do you use lastpass on your mobile? and how does that work?
<Laney> xnox: I swear that OTG worked before but it doesn't now
<Laney> perhaps a newer cyanogen broke it
<cyphermox> xnox: Laney: is that why you mentioned the yubikey NEO?
<Laney> but I just used it to c+p some passwords when setting up apps
<Laney> yes
<cyphermox> hmm
<cyphermox> I never thought of this
<xnox> Laney: ack.
<miha> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1534747/  so who's hacking me? :)
<cyphermox> hmm
<cyphermox> unless there is something broken in how evo tries to speak TLS?
<miha> http://www.wolfey.si/tmp/gmailssl.jpg here screenshot
<cyphermox> miha: could you open a bug on launchpad and add a screenshot of the exact
<cyphermox> ah!
<miha> cyphermox: which goverment is trying to spy on me? :p
<cyphermox> meh
<cyphermox> I guess evo just doesn't do ssl quite right; it wouldn't be especially surprising
<mlankhorst> NOT THE CORRECT ONE
<mlankhorst> I like how people get angry about chinese spies
<miha> cyphermox: i'm surprised cause it worked up to today
<miha> update? expired cert?
<miha> new cert from google :)
<miha> just when i got home 2 hours ago i got this
<miha> i could add exception, but i'm well paranoid ;)
<mlankhorst> run in chrome, see if it complains
<miha> chrome does imap?
<mlankhorst> oh right
<cyphermox> miha: that's interesting, it's indeed not the same cert
<mlankhorst> miha: oh if you think you're paranodi.. would you rather have the us government or the chinese government spy on you
<miha> mlankhorst: chinese. i dont plan to go there anytime soon. :)
<miha> we in nato, so usa is more dangerous ;)
<cyphermox> mlankhorst: do we really need to have this kind of conversation here?
<mlankhorst> :D
<cyphermox> miha: what about the IP of imap.gmail.com, what do you get from your location?
<cyphermox> dig imap.gmail.com
<miha> cyphermox:
<miha> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1534781/
<Sweetshark> ricotz: If you have a minute, could you have a look at the 3.6.4 backport for precise, that boaz did at: https://launchpad.net/~bdcomp/+archive/backports/+packages ?
<cyphermox> miha: might you be behind a captive portal of some sort?
<miha> cyphermox: well i get same error if i turn my vpn on or off
<miha> they are on different networks, so i doubt it
<miha> hm
<cyphermox> is your vpn encrypted, and actually replacing the default gateway?
<miha> it's my openvpn server, tls, 2048 bit rsa, 128 bit blowfish, after http://wiki.debian.org/OpenVPN#TLS-enabled_VPN
<miha> well, i don't know how secure it is. but i doubt same attacker would set both local wifi and my vpn :p
<miha> guess will try again at work
<miha> thunderbird didn't complain about ssl
<ricotz> Sweetshark, the packaging diff looks reasonable, but i would prefer to use backported dependencies like cmis > 0.2 and a not cluttered changelog
<ricotz> (so i wouldnt want to have a binary copy of it in the libreoffice ppa)
<ricotz> Sweetshark, i am hoping i will find a moment this week to look at it further
<Sweetshark> ricotz: yeah, I had short look at the changelog and would have uncluttered it a bit too. Note though, that I mailed boaz and giving him green light to copy that one over to the libreoffice PPA if he did some testing with it.
<Sweetshark> ricotz: those changes are nice to have, but not critical blockers IMHO. Lets keep boaz motivated, we can need every helping hand ;)
<Sweetshark> ricotz: In case you didnt notice I also backported some 20 patches on top of 3.5.7/precise and uploaded that to the libreoffice-3-5 PPA. This is in preparation of the bug 1037111 SRU.
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1037111 in libreoffice (Ubuntu Precise) "[SRU] LibreOffice 3.5.7 for precise" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1037111
<ricotz> Sweetshark, oh, havent noticed that yet, thanks
<Sweetshark> ricotz: If you want to contribute to the admittedly rather boring task of testing that package and verifying the fixes, you are most welcome of course ;) -- its 20 patches, thus I so far only created a one-line rationale for backporting them on bug 1037111 instead of filling the full SRU-form for all of them.
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1037111 in libreoffice (Ubuntu Precise) "[SRU] LibreOffice 3.5.7 for precise" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1037111
<tkamppeter> jasoncwarner, hi
<qengho> achiang: about that NSS bug, I don't suppose that machine has "strace" installed already?  I want to see what "-e trace=file" says.
<qengho> ...a lot, I'm sure.
<qengho> Ah, nevermind.
<tkamppeter_> jasoncwarner, hi
<dobey> stgraber: hey. can you add ubuntuone-client-data to the ubuntuone package set?
<stgraber> dobey: can you send an e-mail to devel-permissions@lists.ubuntu.com so we have a papertrail for the addition?
<dobey> ah, sure.
<dobey> stgraber: sent
<stgraber> dobey: added
<dobey> stgraber: thanks!
<jbicha> stgraber: hey, would you be able to help with https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/devel-permissions/2013-January/000440.html ?
<stgraber> jbicha: let me confirm that ubuntu-desktop isn't auto-generated, otherwise any change I do to it will be reverted automatically
<Laney> it is
<jbicha> Laney: how do we fix that then?
<jbicha> explicitly seed them in ubuntu-meta?
<Laney> speak to cjwatson is the established procedure
<jbicha> ok
<jbicha> is robert_ancell around?
<stgraber> right, just confirmed that it's one of those auto-generated. http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~cjwatson/+junk/packageset/files is the magic script
<jasoncwarner> hey tkamppeter_
<Danawar3> Hey ubuntu desktop i find my ubuntu keeps freezing and being very unresponsive could there be a reason for this and how would i troubleshoot such an issue?
<bryce> (well, first step is stick around for a response...)
<popey> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jRpxYaQMvcA
<popey> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jRpxYaQMvcA
#ubuntu-desktop 2013-01-16
<gema> hggdh: are you back?
<RAOF> Why are all mail clients so crap?
<TheMuso> Theres always mutt...
<TheMuso> "All mail clients suck, this one just sucks less." :)
<sarnold> :)
<jbicha> is robert_ancell working this week?
<TheMuso> I thought I saw him online yesterday, but not 100% sure, so don't know whats going on.
<RAOF> He was here this morning.
<jbicha> pitti: do you know what needs fixing for bug 1086369 ?
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1086369 in alacarte (Ubuntu) "alacarte crashed with ImportError in /usr/share/alacarte/Alacarte/util.py : cannot import name GError" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1086369
<pitti> Good morning
<pitti> jbicha: yes, I do; I followed up on the bug
<jbicha> thanks
<ricotz> Sweetsha1k, :\
<pitti> Laney: should we upload glib 2.35 to -proposed now? I'll ask the release team to block it from migration until at least all the autopkgtests succeed
<Laney> pitti: Even given the segfault?
<Laney> Do you need that version for some reason?
<Laney> perhaps we could revert the commit in question
<pitti> Laney: it blocks updating gobject-introspection and gvfs, both of which I got signed up for
<pitti> and we agreed to update at least glib, d-conf, and the introspection stuff to GNOME 3.8
<pitti> I'm a bit worried of intorducing glib 2.35.x too late
<Laney> yeah, I agree with updating it
<Laney> but I am very wary given that we know of this bug
<pitti> Laney: reverting the bad commit sounds fine for me
<pitti> yeah, true
<Laney> ok, lets try reverting it
<pitti> I made another commit to svn to drop the 92_revert_appinfo* patch
<pitti> ah, but I forgot another build-dep, will commit now
<pitti> ah no, desktop-file-utils is already there, nevermind
<pitti> Laney: do you know the commit that needs reverting?
<Laney> pitti: not yet, but https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=690118#c7 is the clue
<ubot2`> Gnome bug 690118 in general "Crash when closing last tab of a window using Ctrl-w" [Normal,New]
<Laney> that's on 2012-10-09
<pitti> Laney: oh, in comment 11?
<pitti> Laney: I'll try a build with reverting this one and check
<Laney> comment 7
<Laney> ah, 11 shows it too
<Laney> there are a couple more related commits
<Laney> but maybe they can stay
<pitti> hm, when I run gedit in jhbuild it doesn't even crash; trying again
<Laney> .
<pitti> ah, it does now; race condition
<pitti> in jhbuild it's a lot faster to revert/try/etc; doing now
<ricotz> pitti, Laney, hi, be aware of deadlocks with eglibc 2.16 which should be solved with 2.17
<pitti> ricotz: with glib 2.35?
<ricotz> pitti, yes
<ricotz> due the GTask introduction
<pitti> I didn't get a deadlock yet, but I've only run it since yesterday; do you have some details/bug for this?
<ricotz> might be only hitting its actual consumers
<ricotz> pitti, try to run some gstreamer apps
<pitti> ah, maybe; we still by and large have GNOME 3.6
<pitti> ricotz: oh, I'm getting tons of hangs with totem
<ricotz> yes
<pitti> but they happen with glib 2.34, too
<pitti> ever since we moved to gst 1.0, I think
<pitti> with RB as well
<Laney> I get loads of hangs with pretty much any audio app on my 2.34 system
<pitti> especially when trying to seek
<ricotz> hmm, i see
<ricotz> alright, bbl
<pitti> Laney: reverting a36028f386708bb10d seems to do the trick; I tried 5 times in a row
 * pitti commits that to SVN
<Laney> great
<Laney> feel free to upload to proposed then
<Laney> I can take care of the block
<pitti> great
<pitti> Laney: uploaded
<chrisccoulson> good morning everyone
<Laney> & blocked
<czajkowski> Laney: is a helicopter in your way ?
<mitya57> pitti: hi, I've noticed a small error in one of your recent pygobject commits:
<mitya57> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1537089/
<mitya57> (untested)
<pitti> mitya57: oh, thank you
<Laney> czajkowski: that's quite sad news :-/
<Laney> did it affect you?
<czajkowski> Laney: nope was gonna go to London today, but not after seeing that it will be crazy up there
<pitti> mitya57: pushed
<mitya57> thanks pitti!
<pitti> thanks to you!
<czajkowski> Laney: I live down in Aldershot now moved from London there before Christmas but over at my other halfs place in Guildford.
<Laney> mmm, thought you might have gone into the office
<czajkowski> Laney: usually do once a fortnight but I try and tie it in with my physio and not having it this week
<Sweetsha1k> pitti: do you have a minute maybe?
<pitti> Sweetshark: hey, was gibts?
<chrisccoulson> brrrrrr, i might have to put a jumper on
<czajkowski> chrisccoulson: and stick the kettle on and have a bucket of tea
<pitti> Laney: ah, https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/glib2.0/2.35.4-0ubuntu2 looks good now; crossing fingers
<chrisccoulson> oh, i've got coffee already ;)
<Laney> pitti: yay
<Laney> hm, does anyone happen to know what the 'usb' seed is for?
<pitti> Laney: yes
<pitti> Laney: that was the successor of the "dvd" seed
<Laney> do we build an image for it any more?
<pitti> when we reduced it to an 1 GB (or so) image, while we didn't want to ditch DVDs yet
<pitti> Laney: I don't think so, but perhaps triple-check with the cdimage host's crontab and cjwatson?
<Laney> yeah
<Laney> I was just wondering why pitivi was being kept in main and it seemed like that was the explanation
<pitti> we now just have one image, "the" iso in daily-live/, right?
<Laney> indeed
<pitti> no alternate, no usb, no DVD
<pitti> yeah, I expect quite a bunch of stuff to fall out once we clean up teh seeds
<pitti> Task: ubuntu-usb, edubuntu-usb
<tjaalton> anyone objects removing gpointing-device-settings from raring? it seems abandoned upstream, orphaned in debian and doesn't build (needs porting to work with current g-s-d, I think)
<Laney> is there any point keeping it in debian too, then?
<tjaalton> probably not
<tjaalton> looks like unapplying one patch made it build again, but whatever
<Laney> if it's still useful for people we should keep it
<tjaalton> ok
<jibel> mterry, hey, autopkgtest of deja-dup failed https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/view/Raring/view/AutoPkgTest/job/raring-adt-deja-dup/59/
<jibel> it used to pass until today
<mterry> huh
<mterry> jibel, thanks
<pitti> Laney: rad! https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/glib2.0/2.35.4-0ubuntu2
<Laney> oh, even armhf :-)
<pitti> yeah, that's the one I was waiting for
<pitti> now gobject-introspection needs to build on armhf
<pitti> (it was depwaiting)
<pitti> poppler, gdk-pixbuf etc. autopkgtests are happy again
<pitti> the only remaining fallout is the deja-dup autopkgtest which stumbles over g_type_init
<pitti> that's something for tomorrow, need to run now
<mterry> pitti, is that what the deja-dup failure is?  I hadn't looked at it, but yeah the timing makes sense
<cyphermox> brb, lunch
<pitti> mterry: yes, indeed
<mterry> hmm, that code is generated by valac.  I wonder if the latest valac skips that
<mterry> Oh but this is autopkgtest, so it would be compiling fresh
<mterry> The autopkgtest error log does not look intelligible.  I'm glad you know what "unable to remove uninstalled invalidation notifier" means, pitti.  :)
<pitti> mterry: oh, is it that? I thought it was g_type_init
<desrt> hey...
<desrt> we're starting to get .la files in /usr/lib again
<desrt> anyone know what's up with that?
<pitti> mterry: so, that's fallout from the signal patch we reverted that causes crashes
<pitti> mterry: gnome bug 690118
<ubot2`> Gnome bug 690118 in general "Crash when closing last tab of a window using Ctrl-w" [Normal,New] http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=690118
<pitti> mterry: I reverted http://git.gnome.org/browse/glib/commit/?id=a36028f386708bb until that is fixed, as it's probably the lesser evil
<pitti> really need to run now, good night!
<desrt> seb128: this uimanager crash is the only thing stopping you from taking the new glib, hm?
<seb128> desrt, hey, afaik yes
<desrt> k.
<seb128> Laney, ^ was there any other issue?
<desrt> get a chance to go to jeffrey's yet, btw? :)
<Laney> seb128: no, just that, but note that pitti uploaded it today reverting one commit
<Laney> which might not be enough if you read the ^^^ conversation about deja-dup
<seb128> desrt, not yet, still on my list
<seb128> Laney, oh, cool ... will read the backlog on irclogs.u.c, I don't have a proxy to IRC and just started my client
<Laney> ah, well it's just the jenkins autopkgtest failure
<Laney> https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/raring-adt-deja-dup/ARCH=amd64,label=adt/59/console
<mterry> Yeah, I believe that's the warning it spits out that is causing the gtest to fail
<mterry> Since IIRC, gtest fails when there is stderr output
<desrt> mterry: s/stderr/g_message/
<mterry> desrt, ah
<mterry> for WARNING or CRITICAL I suppose
 * mterry assumes this is not something to be worked around on the deja-dup side, so will let ya'll figure out the best glib-side fix
<desrt> mterry: and error, of course
<desrt> what's the issue?
<desrt> g_type_init() should not be issuing any g_warning() output
<mterry> desrt, it is the the "unable to remove uninstalled invalidation notifier" message failing the deja-dup test suite
<mterry> desrt, in autopkgtest, which is holding up (rightly) the glib landing
<desrt> that's something different, i think
<mterry> desrt, that's something to do with https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=690118 eh?
<ubot2`> Gnome bug 690118 in general "Crash when closing last tab of a window using Ctrl-w" [Normal,New]
<desrt> sort of yes
<desrt> the actual bug is much older.  10+ years
<desrt> it has a 5 digit number.  let me dig it out
<desrt> ah.  6 digit number, but starts with 1... :)  https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=118536
<ubot2`> Gnome bug 118536 in gobject "Make g_signal_connect_object'ed handlers disconnect when the data object is destroyed" [Major,Resolved: fixed]
<mterry> desrt, is deja-dup misusing glib in a way that is just now being exposed, or is this a glib-side bug that is just now being exposed as a warning?
<desrt> mterry: i'm trying to determine that today
<mterry> desrt, ah OK  :)
<Laney> let me find the commit that pitti reverted earlier
<Laney> http://anonscm.debian.org/viewvc/pkg-gnome/desktop/experimental/glib2.0/debian/patches/08_revert_closure_invalidation.patch?view=markup
<desrt> pitti: so gedit does this: $PYTHON -c "import gi; print(gi._overridesdir)"
<desrt> to decide where to install some files
<desrt> this ends up pointing into /usr even if --prefix is given
<desrt> i assume that there is some environment variable that could be used to specify additional override directories.... is there a way to get the full list and/or pick the last one instead of the first?
<robert_ancell> RAOF, any opposition to shipping the latest colord in raring?
<mpt> mterry, for bug 1100405, would it be easier to tell whether updates have ever been installed on the system, than to tell whether any user on the system has run update-manager?
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1100405 in update-manager (Ubuntu) "Always says "...since Ubuntu 12.10 was released" in a guest session" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1100405
<mterry> mpt, probably yeah
<mpt> mterry, ok, spec updated. <https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SoftwareUpdates?action=diff&rev2=99&rev1=98>
<mterry> mpt, cool
#ubuntu-desktop 2013-01-17
<pitti> Good morning
<pitti> desrt: the one commit we reverted that makes the "close last tab" crash go away is now causing the critical that we see in deja-dup's test
<pitti> desrt: pythonpath> really? that seems to work for me, e. g. in jhbuild I get
<pitti> $ PYTHON=python3 jhbuild run python3 -c 'import gi; print(gi._overridesdir)'
<pitti> /home/martin-scratch/gnome/lib/python3.3/site-packages/gi/overrides
<pitti> desrt: there is no "list", there's only one override dir per python version
<robru> pitti, good morning! Thanks for merging my dbusmock stuff. we really needed that ;-)
<pitti> hey robru, good morning
<robru> pitti, just curious, when do you think dbusmock 0.4.0 will be officially released?
<pitti> robru: my pleasure!
<pitti> robru: fun thing, another Canonicalizen pinged me yesterday about the daily packages, and said "they are great, but they would be perfect with logging over D-BUS" :-)
<robru> pitti, haha, great
<pitti> robru: if you just need packages, you can always use the debs from https://code.launchpad.net/~pitti/+archive/daily-builds
<pitti> robru: but if you need it as a build dep, I can release it this week still if it's urgent
<robru> pitti, not urgent; I already backported the package for a PPA that we're using in quantal. just curious how long it will be before I can drop that backport and use an official package ;-)
<pitti> robru: I want to work on some more g-s-d test cases this week, for that I'm probably going to need some more templates
<pitti> so I think I'll release next week
<robru> pitti, cool, no worries.
<robru> pitti, take the time to make it great ;-)
<pitti> heh
<robru> pitti, I mean, it's already great, but you know what I mean ;-)
<robru> don't rush it ;-)
<jibel> good morning
<robru> hey pitti, since I'm now trying to write a vala wrapper around this dbusmock api you just merged... do you have any guesses as to what the vala method signature definition would look like for a method that returns 'a(tsav)'? I'm quite new to Vala so I really don't have a clue here.
<pitti> robru: hm, I'm afraid my Vala exercises have been quite a while ago, and I didn't get beyond a 50 liner :(
<pitti> so not off the top of my head
<robru> pitti, hehe, ok. I'm also much more comfortable with python ;-)
<robru> pitti, but I'm trying to learn and I can't seem to find much documentation here ;-)
<pitti> but for C, a() maps to a normal array, t to guint64, s to a normal string in vala; for av I'm not sure, how Vala maps variants
<pitti> robru: I had expected that you'd use GDBus and that this just gives you a single Variant?
<robru> pitti, not sure...
<robru> pitti, I'm expanding some existing code that was written by kenvandine, and it seems he's made a new object that inherits directly from GLib.Object, and somehow this is able to make dbus calls...
<robru> pitti, http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~super-friends/libfriends/trunk/view/head:/tests/vala/dbusmock.vala
<pitti> wow, that is all? magic
<pitti> seems Vala has GDBus built in then? nice
<robru> pitti, so that I've already successfully expanded to cover ClearCalls, which is nice and easy with void return value, but yeah, I have no idea how to define the return value for this crazy a(tsav) thing
<pitti> robru: I guess once you figured out how Vala represents multiple return values in general, it should be rather easy
<robru> pitti, yes, vala is very magical, and it makes it somewhat difficult to learn :-(
<robru> pitti, are you aware of any documentation for vala, specifically about return values? All I've been able to find is like 'string[]' or 'int[]' and those don't even begin to encompass this object...
<pitti> I guess you can always start with directly calling the GDBus methods, like dbusmock.call_sync()
<robru> pitti, I'm not familiar with call_sync
<pitti> robru: standard glib API: http://developer.gnome.org/gio/2.26/GDBusProxy.html#g-dbus-proxy-call-sync
<pitti> but that requires you to assemble and disassemble the GVariants yourself, so if vala provides some syntactic sugar around it it's certainly interesting to find out how that works
<robru> pitti, I wonder if I could just say GVariant[]
<robru> pitti, https://live.gnome.org/Vala/DBusServerSample comes close to giving a hint:  a(ii) maps to Foo[] where Foo might be defined as
<robru> struct Foo { public int a; public int b };
<pitti> oh, clever
<robru> pitti, so it sounds like I need to make a struct of 'tsav'
<robru> but what does 'av' map to?
<robru> Variant[] I guess
<pitti> right
<pitti> so a struct Call { gint64, string, Variant[] }, and then let it return Call[] ?
<robru> so: struct CallSignature { public int a; public string b; public Variant[] c } or something
<robru> hehe
<robru> pitti, ok, I'll play with this, and if I can get it to work I'll let you know (and also update that wiki...
<pitti> ok, tuples mapping to structs makes perfect sense (that's what they are really)
<robru> pitti, any thoughts on where that struct definition goes in the vala file? should it be in the class level, namespace level, or toplevel?
<pitti> robru: I'd put it right above the d-bus interface definition, i. e. where you define GetCalls()
<pitti> but it shouldn't matter much
<robru> pitti, ok, thanks
<pitti> robru: NB that it's really a guint64, not just int
<pitti> 't', not 'i'
<robru> pitti, valac tells me 'guint64' type name could not be found. maybe vala calls it something different?
<pitti> http://references.valadoc.org/#!api=glib-2.0/uint64
<pitti> robru: uint64
<robru> pitti, ah, thanks
<robru> pitti, ok, I seem to be getting somewhere... it almost compiles ;-)
<robru> pitti, ok, so let's say I got this to compile and I'm able to get this Call struct from dbus... now how do I create a new instance of the struct with the expected values in order to compare it against the returned struct?
<robru> pitti, basically, "how do I instantiate a struct"?
<robru> ;-)
<pitti> robru: the vala tutorial shows that, too
<pitti> https://live.gnome.org/Vala/Tutorial#Structs
<robru> pitti, thanks. Dunno why this isn't showing up on the googles.
<Sweetsha1k> morning all!
<Sweetshark> LibreOffice 4.0 beta1/raring build succeeded on armel \o/
<pitti> hey Sweetshark
<pitti> Sweetshark: niice! after only a week or so? :-)
<Sweetshark> pitti: two days
<chrisccoulson> good morning everyone
<Laney> hey
<Sweetshark> one lib is 64MB alone.
<Laney> mvo: Hey ;-) I was looking at errors.u.c yesterday and it seems that two popular s-c bugs are fixed in the 5.2 branch but it's not released to precise yet
<Laney> are you waiting on some more changes there? I'd be happy to upload it otherwise ...
<mvo> Laney: not waiting for anything else, go ahead with the upload if you want
<Laney> great
<Laney> mvo: university life treating you well?
<chrisccoulson> hi Laney, Sweetshark, pitti
<chrisccoulson> mvo! Hi :)
 * pitti waves to chrisccoulson and mvo
<Laney> ahoy there
<pitti> hey Laney
 * Laney sees snow is forecast all tomorrow and over the weekend
<robru> pitti, ok, so this seems to be working, not just compiling but actually tests passing: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~robru/libfriends/dbusmock/revision/53
<mvo> Laney: takes a bit to get used to it (again) but its a interessting change
<mvo> hey chrisccoulson
<mvo> and hey pitti
<Sweetshark> chrisccoulson: good morning. Now we only need qengho to complete the fat apps crew.
<pitti> robru: that looks beautiful!
<pitti> robru: err, comparing raw hash values?
<robru> pitti, well, it's littered with FIXME's, but other than that it's pretty slick I guess ;-)
<pitti> robru: why not comparing strings?
<robru> pitti, yeah, I dunno why, but if I compared the string value it would just fail. wouldn't say why, but the assertion would just fail
<pitti> or variant types and values?
<pitti> robru: well, it's a Variant, so you need to call .get_string() or .get_int() or whatever the argument type is
<robru> pitti, I tried comparing variants to strings, I tried constructing string variants and comparing those, I tried extracting the string from the variant and comparing strings, just could *not* get it to compare equally. the hash value was all that would work
<pitti> robru: what's the result of myvariant.get_string()? does that assert?
<pitti> about wrong data type or so?
 * Laney sees "use gstreamer1.0
<Laney> " in LO \o/
<pitti> \o/++
<robru> pitti, test-service.vala:137.21-137.51: error: The name `to_string' does not exist in the context of `GLib.Variant'
<robru>             assert (calls[0].call_args[0].to_string() == "twitter");
<pitti> robru: get_string, not to_string :)
<robru> d'oh!
<pitti> http://developer.gnome.org/glib/2.28/glib-GVariant.html
<pitti> devhelp FTW
<robru> pitti, ah, better. other objects in vala use to_string, so I was confused ;-)
<pitti> robru: well, to_string is the Vala API; g_variant_get_string() is GLib
<pitti> Vala is by and large just syntactic sugar around C and GLib
<pitti> a lot of tasty sugar admittedly, but still
<Laney> I think you can also cast to the appropriate type to dereference GVariants in vala too :-)
<robru> pitti, yeah, the trick is that I have no background in C, so Vala is basically indecipherable magic to me. Too many layers of misdirection going on, totally inscrutable ;-)
<robru> I'm sure for C programmers it's like the slickest thing.
<pitti> Laney: oh, so you can do "(string) my_variant" ?
<Laney> yeah
<pitti> robru: oh my, yes
<pitti> more sugar then :)
<robru> pitti, ok, here's the overall diff here, cleaned up, with both GetCalls and ClearCalls in play: https://code.launchpad.net/~robru/libfriends/dbusmock/+merge/143649
<pitti> :)
<pitti> Laney: desrt's patch in https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=690118 works very well
<ubot2`> Gnome bug 690118 in general "Crash when closing last tab of a window using Ctrl-w" [Normal,New]
<pitti> Laney: I guess I'll drop the revert in svn and add that patch instead, and reupload?
<pitti> that ought to fix déja-dup
<Laney> yay
<Laney> revert the revert and apply that sounds good to me
<pitti> having to wait for all the autopkgtest to succeed makes the update take very long, but IMHO it's so worth it
<Laney> yeah I look forward to the day when all the automation works seamlessly
<pitti> it's also a nice system to prevent the temptation of "yeah, we'll fix it later"
<pitti> Laney: pushed to svn, and glib2.0_2.35.4-0ubuntu3 uploaded; crossing fingers
 * Laney wonders how cdimage.u.c manages to be consistently so fast
<Laney> 13009 kBps
<pitti> no release nor milestone these days?
<Laney> zsyncing a precise daily
<pitti> glib/i386 built and succeeded all tests
<Laney> pitti: deja-dup blue again \o/
<pitti> Laney: and all built now: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/glib2.0/2.35.4-0ubuntu3
<Laney> yep
<Laney> good to unblock you think?
<pitti> looks like all the reverse dependency tests succeede
<pitti> d
<pitti> Laney: rumble!
 * Laney fired ze missiles
<desrt> Laney: hey.  did you see https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=690118#c21 ?
<ubot2`> Gnome bug 690118 in general "Crash when closing last tab of a window using Ctrl-w" [Normal,New]
<desrt> Laney: would be fun to give that a run through the autopkgtests before i commit it.  is that possible?
<Laney> desrt: pitti uploaded that this morning and confirmed that the tests pass immediately before your question :-)
<pitti> desrt: many thanks for that fix!
<desrt> oh
<desrt> great :)
<desrt> i'll commit it then.  thanks, guys :)
<Laney> thank you for the fix!
<desrt> i introduced the problem.  i owed it :p
<pitti> desrt: we just gave it green light to make it into raring
<pitti> yay for glib 2.35!
<desrt> sweet!
 * Laney → lunchwards
<Laney> need to go out to the shop to get some food... freezing cold...
 * Laney dreads
<pitti> it has snowed non-stop since yesterday evening here
<pitti> biking to Taekwondo was "fun"
<cyphermox> morning
<Laney> only one dubious sliding incident :-)
<Laney> hey cyphermox
<cyphermox> Hey Laney
<achiang> kenvandine: what are the chances of getting this guy SRU'
<achiang> ed into 12.04 - https://bugs.launchpad.net/xchat-indicator/+bug/587902
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 587902 in XChat Indicator "PM alert remains in indicator if sender changes his nickname" [Undecided,Fix released]
<kenvandine> achiang, i can give it a shot
<kenvandine> achiang, can you test it on precise?
<achiang> kenvandine: i am in fact, tortured daily by that bug since i run precise. :)
<kenvandine> :)
<achiang> kenvandine: i will be the first to test it for you!
<kenvandine> achiang, cool
<kenvandine> i'll give it a shot then
<achiang> hurray!
<kenvandine> achiang, i can't run anything in virtualbox atm, which is killing me!
<achiang> kenvandine: i'll run it on my "actualbox" ;)
<desrt> seb128: will is complaining that you tried to make him do packaging :p
<kenvandine> desrt, packaging is good for the soul
<desrt> like flagellation?
<kenvandine> haha
<attente> hey cyphermox
<attente> i'm not really sure how one would go about writing an automated test for this
<attente> https://code.launchpad.net/~attente/indicator-appmenu/indicator-appmenu/+merge/143531
<attente> maybe pitti can advise
<alesage> attente, possibly I can help :)
<attente> alesage, recommendations welcome :)
<seb128> desrt, heh, packaging is a desktop team skill ;-)
<alesage> attente, I think we can write an autopilot test for this, just trying to grok the MP
<desrt> seb128: what happened to "we have more than enough packagers!"? :)
<seb128> desrt, doing a package once is different from being a full time packager...
<desrt> seb128: i know.  i tease.
<desrt> i'm just jealous... i still haven't learnt packaging yet :p
<seb128> I can give you some packaging work!
<desrt> uh... brb
<chrisccoulson> desrt, you want some packaging work?
<desrt> uh... brb
<chrisccoulson> heh
<chrisccoulson> desrt, i've got this browser here....
<chrisccoulson> ;)
<chrisccoulson> kenvandine, i thought you said virtualbox didn't work?
<kenvandine> chrisccoulson, i can't boot anything in virtualbox on any of my raring machines
<kenvandine> it just hangs
<chrisccoulson> kenvandine, hmmm, it works fine here
<chrisccoulson> it booted the first time i tried it ;)
<kenvandine> :/
 * kenvandine cries
<kenvandine> chrisccoulson, do you have an SSD?
<chrisccoulson> kenvandine, yeah
<desrt> you guys need to get with libvirt
<desrt> that's some _seriously_ awesome stuff
<kenvandine> desrt, will it do unity 3d?
<desrt> oh.  maybe not :)
<kenvandine> not so awesome :)
<desrt> well, it does unity 3d
<desrt> but i think it's llvmpiped
 * desrt has a fedora, win32 and ubuntu-unity box in there
<desrt> the best part is that they just run in the background and i can ssh in
<desrt> you can even set them to boot up when your machine boots up
<chrisccoulson> heh, i wouldn't want that. my machine boots slow enough already ;)
<sarnold> I once discovered that I had five kvm VMs running for a while that I'd forgotten about. I was impressed :)
<chrisccoulson> heh
<kenvandine> virtualbox can run them headless
<chrisccoulson> i don't use vm's that much at all, what with only having a 120GB SSD ;)
<chrisccoulson> space is scarce
<chrisccoulson> like, <100MB scarce most of the time ;)
<chrisccoulson> kenvandine, oh, it hung on shutdown
<kenvandine> nothing will boot for me
<kenvandine> even a new VM
 * desrt has a 120GB SSD, 4 vms and more space than he knows what to do with
<desrt> this is my working laptop, though -- lots of code but no movies, music, etc.
<jbicha_> seb128: do we still need to keep the pcsc-lite diff? http://bugs.debian.org/531592 has been marked fixed for a while
<ubot2> Debian bug 531592 in libpcsclite1 "libpcsclite1: move to /lib" [Normal,Fixed]
<seb128> jbicha_, I don't know, I did the merge because it was an easy one but I'm not familiar with the source, better to ask cjwatson
<bcurtiswx> is anyone doing a PPA build of empathy 3.7.X for raring ?
<bcurtiswx> maybe it's in the GNOME3 PPA i didn't look
<bcurtiswx> I guess that would be where it would go if there was one, sry for the noise :)
<ricotz> bcurtiswx, i was looking into it, not ready though
<bcurtiswx> ricotz, great. I suspect lots of dep issues :) thx!
<ricotz> bcurtiswx, actually not ;)
<ricotz> no dep issues that is
<bcurtiswx> ricotz, sweet
<kenvandine> achiang, lp:~ken-vandine/xchat-indicator/lp_587902
<kenvandine> achiang, can you build that package locally and test it?
<achiang> kenvandine: building
<kenvandine> achiang, thx
<achiang> kenvandine: do you want to try torturing me? :)
<achiang> kenvandine: send me a private /msg
<achiang> kenvandine: then change your /nick
<kenvandine> i would love to :)
<achiang> kenvandine: the old behavior was that if you changed your /nick before i could respond to the old /nick, the indicator got stuck blue
<achiang> ken[torture]: but it's all good now. i am torture free!
<ken[torture]> :)
<ken[torture]> thanks
<ken[torture]> achiang, ok, uploaded
<ken[torture]> now it is up to the SRU team :)
<achiang> w00t!
 * cyphermox goes to get dinner
<achiang> ken[torture]: even if they dont' accept it, i've already installed it on my system and will happily run this until 14.04 is released. :)
<tkamppeter> jasoncwarner, hi
#ubuntu-desktop 2013-01-18
<TheMuso> c
<m4n1sh> can anyone explain me this message?
<m4n1sh> Gtk-CRITICAL **: gtk_calendar_select_month: assertion `month <= 11' failed
<m4n1sh> 2012-12-31 is surely a valid date
<m4n1sh> or does it need between 0 to 11?
<m4n1sh> valadoc doesnt explain much
<RAOF> It's likely 0-based; so 0 is January?
<RAOF> And 11 would be December.
<desrt> month :
<desrt> a month number between 0 and 11.
<desrt> quoth the docs
<desrt> that's some serious silliness there
<m4n1sh> ah. I was looking on valadocs. That hardly has anything
<desrt> use the gtk-doc
<m4n1sh> yeah. The day can be 1-31, but month needs to be 0-11
<desrt> i'm all for 0-based counting, but that's a bit ridiculous
<desrt> i could understand if there wasn't some overwhelming concensus on month numbering
<m4n1sh> but atleast for calendar and datetime based classes, it would be better to follow the general convention
<m4n1sh> python's datetime does not count from 0 but from 1
<desrt> you don't even need to appeal to python
<desrt> freakin' *G*Datetime uses 1 to 12
<m4n1sh> now that is a big inconsistency
<m4n1sh> converting all the time
<pitti> Good morning
<tkamppeter> jasoncwarner, hi
<ritz> mvo ping, wrt https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/software-center/+bug/926763
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 926763 in software-center (Ubuntu) "Cannot install local packages (.deb files) without network connection (offline)" [Medium,Triaged]
<ritz> mvo does one need to attach a debdiff to have this included in O,P,Q ?
<ritz> or use a lp branch ?
<ritz> do let me know, and I would do the needful and attach ubuntu-sposor for SRU
<chrisccoulson> good morning everyone
<chrisccoulson> who's enjoying the snow? ;)
<Laney> none here yet this morning :(
<ritz> morning :)
<chrisccoulson> Laney - we've got a little bit now
<chrisccoulson> my daughter is quite happy http://www.flickr.com/photos/67705534@N06/8390975681/ ;)
<Laney> hah
<Laney> lucky it's still open ;)
<chrisccoulson> Laney, yeah, there are so far only 5 school closures in Solihull
<xnox> it's snowing here in london, but it's not even a layer yet.
<czajkowski> xnox: https://plus.google.com/102921374554385564572/posts/3tSksKANgaW
<xnox> pretty
<czajkowski> eh no
<czajkowski> loath snow
<ogra_> czajkowski, lol, come on, thats not even 1"
<czajkowski> ogra_: it's the UK, it's enough to stop the trains working :)
<ogra_> funny
<Laney> in ogra_'s day they walked 15 miles in 5 mile deep snow
<Laney> UPHILL BOTH WAYS!
<czajkowski> and had no shoes!
<ogra_> upwind too !
<chrisccoulson> i still remember the days when school teachers managed to get to school in more than 1/2" of snow
<xnox> ogra_: well, i wanted to say - i still can see pavement so it's only starting to snow....
<ogra_> yeah
<davmor2> ogra_: you have a folding shovel with you at all times for just such digging emergencies right :D
<ogra_> heh, no, but i usually spend 1-1.5h shoveling per day during winter
<ogra_> i would go out for something like above :)
<ogra_> *wouldn't
<chrisccoulson> ah, crap. i make a 1 line change and my firefox tree decides it's going to rebuild absolutely everything
<pitti> chrisccoulson: you changed the top-level Makefile or so? :-)
<desrt> chrisccoulson: hey... have you been watching https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=259356 ?
<ubot2> Mozilla bug 259356 in General "Support for the Freedesktop.org XDG Base Directory Specification" [Enhancement,Reopened]
<ricotz> pitti, hi :)
<pitti> hey ricotz
<ricotz> pitti, could you sponsor this package? http://people.ubuntu.com/~ricotz/soup/
<ricotz> pitti, i hope you are fine
<pitti> ricotz: I am, thanks! how about yourself?
<pitti> ricotz: I can sponsor it, in some 10 minutes or so
<ricotz> fine, pretty cold though here ;)
<ricotz> pitti, thank you
<pitti> ricotz: thanks, uploaded
<tkamppeter> Someone knows how to get hardware-accelerated graphics on the Pandaboard with Raring (I have a working 1920x1080 desktop now, but very slow).
<ricotz> pitti, :)
 * desrt wonders what the deal with fam is
<desrt> it seems that we build our glib packages without fam support...
<smspillaz> tkamppeter: even if you have a working 1920x1080 desktop with hardware acceleration it will be quite slow
<smspillaz> tkamppeter: currently we use a technique on the desktop to reduce flickering to a minimum, but it effectively constitutes fill-rate abuse
<smspillaz> hardware that is often fill-limited like the sgx does not cope very well with this
<smspillaz> the solution is to wait until those drivers support something like EGL_EXT_buffer_age or something
<smspillaz> sadly, there is not a whole lot of interest in implementing EGL_EXT_buffer_age on X11 because of some finer details about how redirection works
<chrisccoulson> desrt, no, i've not been watching that bug. should i?
<desrt> chrisccoulson: would be nice to finally see that fixed....
<tkamppeter> smspillaz, thanks, so there will be no solution soon? Another things is video play acceleration which does not seem to work, playing a 1080p Youtube video with XBMC is too slow and xbmc.bin takes ~180% CPU, making the impression that the video is handled totally by software.
<desrt> seb128: hey.  can we chat for a second about fam?
<seb128> desrt, hey, sure, what about it?
<desrt> seb128: we have some vague ideas to use fam to monitor files in gio if we detect NFS is in use
<desrt> currently glib in ubuntu is not built against fam...
<desrt> seb128: fwiw, the gio module that links against fam is built as a separate .so
<desrt> seb128: perhaps it would be nice to build glib against fam but then split the fam module off into a separate package as not to pull fam into the base system...
<desrt> then people who want to have reliable monitoring on NFS could install the module
<seb128> desrt, it used to be like that, I need to check why it was turned off
<desrt>   [ Josselin Mouette ]
<desrt>   * Only build the libgio-fam package for hurd and kfreebsd, it is
<desrt>     totally useless under Linux.
<desrt> bad joss
<desrt> seb128: k.  thanks for the pointer.  he said he'd turn it back on.
<seb128> desrt, cool
<jasoncwarner> hey everyone :)
<robru> jasoncwarner, how's it?
<jasoncwarner> hey robru
<robru> jasoncwarner, you in Victoria yet?
<jasoncwarner> robru not yet, going to be in phoenix for a few weeks before heading up. should start the drive up around feb4th and be there maybe feb 7thish
<robru> jasoncwarner, ah yeah. I will be receiving the shipment of all my stuff today, so hopefully this weekend I'll finally be settled ;-)
<jasoncwarner> robru \o/
<tkamppeter> jasoncwarner, hi
<tkamppeter> jasoncwarner, have you seen my last mail about the printer transfer? Is the cost OK?
<cody-somerville> cyphermox: ping
<cyphermox> cody-somerville: pong
<cody-somerville> cyphermox: Should LP #780602 be just about the memory leaks or about the functional issues with nm-applet? It doesn't appear the two are related.
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 780602 in OEM Priority Project precise "nm-applet leaks memory and stops functioning after a while" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/780602
<cody-somerville> cyphermox: The bug has mostly been focused on the memory leak issues but the SRU test case is for the "nm-applet becoming unresponsive to interactions and submenus showing an empty list" issue.
<cyphermox> it's both
<cyphermox> the leak fixes in nm-applet will help, then there needs to be fixes in dbusmenu
<cyphermox> (or whatever similar library can't keep track of the menus when I update them)
<cody-somerville> Cool. There's some confusion by users due to Jame's comment. He says he is marking it fixed release (though it appears he actually changed it from fix committed to confirmed).
<cody-somerville> and then someone started unmarking duplicates because they interpreted that to mean the bug should only be about the memory leaks
#ubuntu-desktop 2013-01-19
<cyphermox> gah
<cyphermox> no
<cyphermox> the bug is about it being broken
<cyphermox> the fix for the leaks is correct and I think it was successfully validated too
<cyphermox> except it's still not fixing the underlying, related dbus issue
<cody-somerville> cyphermox: This is what I see with dbus-monitor: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1529451/
<cody-somerville> cyphermox: The errors are returned by bus_event_group or bus_about_to_show_group in libdbusmenu-glib/server.c.
<cyphermox> yeah
<cyphermox> but NM doesn't do anything magical with the dbusmenu stuff itself, everything goes through libappindicator as a batch
<cyphermox> it's really just calls to app_indicator_set_menu, with the full menu and the old one getting unref'djust prior
<cyphermox> there is no reason why the menu wouldn't be available as far as nm-applet is concerned
<cyphermox> I'd be interested to know if the same kind of behavior happens when nm-applet runs outside the indicator-applet
<cyphermox> it probably doesn't stop responding in that case
<cody-somerville> cyphermox: Do any other indicators that you know of update themselves as much and have event groups?
<cyphermox> sadly no
<cyphermox> no other indicators update as much
<cyphermox> just a second I'm tracking down one weird kernel header thing
<cyphermox> yay broken
<cyphermox> cody-somerville: so I will get back to the libdbusmenu code, I'm pretty convinced the issue is there
<cyphermox> but it's not obvious what goes wrong, it needs more work
<cody-somerville> cyphermox: Agreed.
<cody-somerville> cyphermox: For bus_event_group and bus_about_to_show_group, they both iterate over the events calling bus_event_core on each. If bus_event_core returns TRUE, they set 'gotone' to TRUE. bus_event_core then calls lookup_menuitem_by_id which looks in the dbusmenu server's lookup cache (a hashtable). It would appear that this lookup returns NULL which causes bus_event_core to return FALSE. Thus 'gotone' stays as FALSE and both b
<cody-somerville> us_event_group and bus_about_to_show_group return the error we see.
 * xnox ponders if the system load indicator is similar or not, as it's menu is constantly updated with values if one keeps it open.
<smspillaz> tkamppeter: *shrug* I don't develop drivers
#ubuntu-desktop 2013-01-20
<desrt> attente: home?
<robru> Sweetshark, ping?
<qengho> $ dmesg
<qengho> *** glibc detected *** dmesg: free(): invalid next size (normal): 0x089aa878 ***
<qengho> Rock.
<desrt> qengho: something funky in LD_LIBRARY_PATH or LD_PRELOAD?
<qengho> both empty
<qengho> Or unset, rather.
#ubuntu-desktop 2014-01-13
<ochosi> robert_ancell: hm, i implemented the blanking now and it has exactly the effect i was afraid of.. the session that gets started does indeed inherit the blank settings
<ochosi> (this is the patch, only weighs a few lines and applies against gtk-greeter trunk: http://dpaste.com/1548435/ )
<ochosi> i also added another call to reset the settings to defaults, but somehow that doesn't work :/
<robert_ancell> ochosi, does the session not apply the setting when it starts?
<robert_ancell> This is XFCE right?
<ochosi> yeah
<ochosi> xfce doesn't do anything about these values unfortunately :/
<robert_ancell> so it just uses the X defaults?
<ochosi> so the greeter will have to reset whatever is default
<ochosi> yup
<robert_ancell> yeah, I guess the greeter can read it on startup and clear it
<ochosi> well if you look at the patch, that's what i tried
<ochosi> i added some debug output locally, the values do get read successfully
<robert_ancell> ochosi, did you call an XSync or equivalent?
<ochosi> hm, i didn't
<robert_ancell> Since the greeter is quitting it might not have actually sent the request
<ochosi> oh
<robert_ancell> there's a gdk call for it
<ochosi> since the simple call worked at the beginning, i presumed it would at the end as well...
<ochosi> good catch, i'll see whether that helps
<ochosi> XFlush (display); ?
<ochosi> robert_ancell: somehow that doesn't seem to work either, tried both XSync and XFlush now
<robert_ancell> hmm, X is notoriously hard to diagnose :(
<pitti> Good morning
<Laney> morning
<Laney> happy monday!
<Laney> or something like that
<seb128> good morning desktopers
<seb128> Laney, hey, happy monday! had a good w.e?
<Laney> hey seb128, it was very nice thank you - we went away to the peak district for some hiking
<Laney> you?
<seb128> mine was good as well
<seb128> some tennis, some shopping, some video gaming
<seb128> relaxing in between, and spa yesterday afternoon
<Laney> sounds pleasant indeed
<pitti> hey Laney, bonjour seb128
<seb128> pitti, lut, ça va ? bon w.e ?
<pitti> seb128: oui, merci ! we did some badminton and a nice long walk, and played Wizard with some friends until late night on Saturday :)
<seb128> wizard? I guess that's a board game?
<Laney> sounds a bit like contract whist
<pitti> a card game
<Laney> played some of that over the weekend :-)
<pitti> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wizard_%28card_game%29
<Laney> (hey pitti!)
<pitti> it's a bit similar to Skat, but with simpler rules, and more interesting strategies
<seb128> sounds like fun in any case ;-)
<Laney> hmm, two random reboots this morning
<Laney> suspecting disk issues
<seb128> Laney, so, about those sounds setting in accountsservice ... you think we should make accountsservice replace gsettings as the configuration backend for those settings?
<seb128> Laney, I've to admit it makes me uncomfortable, I've much less trust in accountsservice than gsettings to be a nice API to use and for stability/performance as well
<Laney> It seems like the way to go for user properties which need to be accessed by parts of the 'system'
<seb128> desrt, larsu: do you have an opinion on the topic? the context is the "ringtone" config for example
<seb128> we had it in gsettings
<seb128> but the greeter needs it
<seb128> so we need it to accountsservice
<seb128> I was suggesting "syncing" it there by some way but letting gsettings the primary storage and have user apps still use that
<seb128> Laney suggests replace gsettings by accountsservice and have apps talk to accountsservice instead
<desrt> ...
<desrt> does the phone really have users?
<seb128> the tablet has
<desrt> like what do we do?  ringtone depending on who is selected at the login screen?
<seb128> yes
<desrt> that seems pretty random
<seb128> well, if it's not ringtone you can think wallpaper
<seb128> or locale
<seb128> or keyboard layout
<Laney> It'll look up the 'active' user from logind
<chrisccoulson> hello desktoppers!
<Laney> and play that guy's ringtone
<seb128> chrisccoulson, hey, how are you?
 * desrt makes a face
<chrisccoulson> seb128, yeah, not too bad thanks. how are you?
<desrt> seb128: keep using accountsservice, i guess
<seb128> chrisccoulson, I'm good, thanks
 * mpt imagines scrolling through the user list while the phone is ringing
<Laney> it's not about that really
<desrt> seb128: this is the future... we can shove all kinds of crack in there now
<seb128> desrt, "keep"? we currently use gsettings
<desrt> we can even have keys that have default values which contain '<' characters
<desrt> TECHNOLOGY!!
<seb128> desrt, so you would port desktop apps to talk to accountsservice rather than use gsettings?
<Laney> I would only do it for things that need to be there
<Laney> gsettings is nicer to work with
<desrt> seb128: it seems like there are maybe a half-dozen or dozen examples of these type of settings that need to be available from the login screen
<seb128> Laney, what is the API like for a desktop app to get a value and key changes update with accountsservice? I've the feeling that's a lot less nice that the 1 line with gsettings-qt
<desrt> random apps settings are obviously not this case
<Laney> seb128: well, indeed, we wrote a nice library for gsettings didn't we?
<Laney> it would be more than 1 line without that ...
<seb128> Laney, right ... so we write a nice one for accountsservice? ;-)
<Laney> that'd be good
<desrt> this is spinning wildly out of control
<seb128> that change just feels wrong to me
<desrt> we might have encrypted homedirs on the tablet?
<seb128> I've trust in gsettings to be good (e.g robust and easy to use), I don't have the same trust in accountsservice
<mpt> desrt, seb128: Last week we (charles, ted, and I) deprioritized all the indicator-related work based on who is selected, on the grounds that on Touch it’s pretty hard for an account to be selected without prompting you to log in.
<desrt> seb128: accountsservice doesn't call abort()..... yet ;)
<seb128> desrt, think convergence, we need to design for the desktop usecase, so yes, we mighgt have encrypted userdirs
<seb128> mpt, well, if you use your device as an user and lock the screen that user should probably be the default one you are prompted to unlock if you turn the device back on?
<seb128> "turn back on" being "resume from suspend", not a full power down/up cycle
<Laney> so what would you do?
<mpt> seb128, true.
<desrt> seb128: does my desktop ring when i'm not logged in?
<Laney> you want the telephony service to read accountsservice
<seb128> desrt, if you have a SIM card, I guess so
<Laney> u-s-s to write to gsettings
<Laney> and ??? to mirror it?
<seb128> Laney, is telephony-service a system or user service?
<desrt> Laney: stop right there
<desrt> you're about to violate The Rule
<Laney> desrt: I'm asking seb128 what his design is
<Laney> seb128: It runs as the user currently because multi user isn't worked out yet, I guess
<seb128> well, the design we have on the desktop with the background is
<seb128> - the gsettings key is the canonical config
<desrt> desktop background is a great example of a violation of the rule :(
<seb128> - nautilus/g-s-d monitor the key and write to a-s when it changes
<Laney> I don't think nautilus is a good example
<Laney> it's some weird local hack we did
<seb128> - all the apps/config UI writes to gsettings
<seb128> desrt, what rule?
<desrt> seb128: data lives in one place
<desrt> 'sync' is bad
<Laney> sync 'smells' to me
<desrt> i like sleep
<seb128> desrt, yeah, what do you do up at 6am...
<desrt> seb128: i started writing patches and i couldn't stop
<desrt> now that i stopped to talk on IRC i realise that i'm actually very tired
<desrt> i think i'm going to go grab a few hours :)
<Laney> tata
<seb128> ;-)
<desrt> one comment first:
<desrt> the only sane way to handle the sort of thing that you're proposing, in my opinion, is to do it from inside of dconf itself
<seb128> desrt, Laney: ok, you win, let's drop gsettings and use a-s then, I just fear that a-s is going to suck to use for app writers compared to gsettings
<desrt> the refactoring dconf got a cycle or two ago makes it pretty easy to support some kind of a plugin system inside the writer service that could do this sort of thing
<desrt> ie: have a mapping of dconf paths to account service properties
<seb128> that would be nice
<desrt> then it's not really a 'sync' exactly
<Laney> interesting
<Laney> an AS backend?
<desrt> because when you write it it's actually writing to both places straight away
<desrt> Laney: as a plugin to dconf
<ali1234> and what if the user's desktop doesn't use dconf to store settings?
<desrt> i'm probably not going to think this is a good idea once i've had some sleep :)
<desrt> so there's that....
<seb128> ali1234, what is the user uses iOS?
<ali1234> iOS doesn';t run on ubuntu, stop with the irrelevant comments
<desrt> ta.
<seb128> ali1234, not sure the question makes sense, we are talking about a stack we write and we are using dconf
<ali1234> i'll make this very clear for you: what if the uses uses xubuntu
<seb128> does xubuntu wants a phone edition and reflect session settings on their greeter?
<ali1234> no and yes
<seb128> in which case they should use dconf
<seb128> or figure out another way to do what they want
<ali1234> we already have it btw
<Laney> neither AS nor this dconf idea I don't really understand would be ubuntu specific
<seb128> Laney, they might not want to use dconf apparently
<seb128> or AS
<ali1234> we currently acieve it using AS
<seb128> ali1234, do you use AS as the primary storage? (e.g is your desktop side reading there)
<ali1234> no
<seb128> or do you write to AS in addition to the "normal config"?
<ali1234> yes
<seb128> desrt, night btw ;-)
<ali1234> xfce stores all settings in xfconf
<seb128> ok, so same we do for the background image atm
<ali1234> the background selector thing is patched to also write to AS
<seb128> ok
<seb128> that's a design we don't want
<seb128> because then you need to teach every single app that want to change the background to write to AS
<seb128> and duplicate that code tons of times
<ali1234> well if you replace it with a design that uses dconf, xfce will not be able to use it, and we will have to keep the bad design
<seb128> well, you could patch xfconf to do the same thing
<seb128> whatever our solution is, it's not going to talk to xfconf anyway
<ali1234> true
<ali1234> of course that means the xfconf has to know the meaning of the schema
<ali1234> same goes for dconf
<ali1234> you still have to write a patch for every program that sets the background, but all the patches go into dconf instead of each individual program, and they still have to be kept in sync with the programs, but the developers of the programs won't see the patches
<seb128> Laney, I need some time to think about it, I don't like much having to "sync", but I like less replacing gsettings by a-s, especially for something as important as the ringtone (if something bugs in that stacks it might mean you don't receive calls anymore on your phone, which sucks)
<seb128> ali1234, why would you have to write patch? atm in ubuntu-desktop we just patch nautilus, it already monitors the gsettings config to update the rendering, we just added a "write to a-s" to the function it calls
<Laney> I think you should try and get some evidence for your lack of trust
<Laney> I don't share it and I don't know where it comes from
<Laney> relatedly, I was kind of surprised to see no fallback code in telephony-service
<Laney> don't know what happens if the ringtone gets deleted or something
<ali1234> seb128: yes, that same patch is currently in xfdesktop
<ali1234> point being if somebody changes the way nautilus handles the wallpaper, then the patch won't apply in ubuntu and somebody will fix it. but not if the patch lives in dconf: then nobody will notice until it breaks on an install
<seb128> Laney, ok, fair enough, I guess we should give it a try ... the lack of trust gets from "direct read from a mmap <-> talking to a process over dbus" and from "nice api designed to be nice to app writers <-> raw dbus calls to a service"
<seb128> gets->comes
<seb128> reading from a mmap is as solid as you can get, dbus roundtrip with another process involved seems more likely to hit bugs
<seb128> ali1234, well, configuration keys should never change, but yeah, if that happens somebody will need to update all clients
<seb128> Laney, didrocks' new landing process is going to be nice for those changes btw, when we do a landing ask it's going to give us a ppa with the new telephony-service and u-s-s to test ;-)
<Laney> heh
<seb128> Laney, ok, I made my mind, +1 for using a-s ... if we add fallback code, to play the default sound in telephony-service, in case the config is empty/buggy
<Laney> seb128: righto
 * Laney just built telephony-service for armhf to test that
<Laney> not the default thing, haven't done that yet
<Laney> dear phone, please kindly turn on, no love, iain
<Laney> decent, it works
<seb128> Laney, there is a webkit 2.3.2 -> 2.3.4 update to do, want to do it?
<seb128> Laney, I'm just asking because there is a wishlist bug from adam-yorba about it, wondering if I should assign it ;-)
<Laney> seb128: will do at some point
<Laney> test building on all arches sucks though
<seb128> Laney, ok, so I'm assigning the bug to you
<Laney> sure
<seb128> right, I was pondering just doing a dch -v update and pushing to a ppa just to see what happens
<seb128> ;-)
<mlankhorst> sure, makes sense
<Laney> if you have a ppa which builds for ppc* and arm64 ;-)
<Laney> there will be some patch wrangling
<mlankhorst> hm speaking of which, I'll need ppc64 and arm64 enabled on x-staging at some point
<sil2100> seb128: hi! How do you stand with free time today? You think you'll have a moment for a preNEW review?
<seb128> sil2100, you can assume that every day is busy but it doesn't hurt to ask ... what source this time?
<seb128> we need a queue for preNEW like for sponsoring etc
<sil2100> seb128: it's
<sil2100> lp:account-plugin-evernote this time
<sil2100> (wild newline)
<seb128> sil2100, ok, let me have a look
<sil2100> seb128: thank you! :)
<seb128> you are lucky, I just caught me at a time where I was done with something and looking for the next thing to pick from my todolist ;-)
<sil2100> hah, excellent timing then ;)
<seb128> sil2100, there is a typo in the description
<seb128> " This plugin enables developers to authenticate to their Evernote developer
<seb128>  sanbox account, which allows syncing of Evernote notes across Ubuntu devices."
<seb128> sanbox -> sandbox
<seb128> sil2100, NEWS and README are empty, no need to list them to install (e.g drop debian/docs)
<sil2100> seb128: hah, didn't see that typo - will fix those issues straight away
<seb128> sil2100, do we know where the icon is coming from?
<sil2100> seb128: I will make sure we know exactly, but from what I see it's our creation right now
<sil2100> seb128: it's the Reminders app icon: https://launchpad.net/reminders-app
<sil2100> seb128: should I add copyright for this as well? Since I saw that the reminders-app doesn't have it copyrighted under debian/copyright as well
<sil2100> seb128: so I thought it's a convention
<seb128> sil2100, I'm asking because our artwork is usually CC-BY-SA
<seb128> sil2100, but I'm not picky about it
<seb128> having it under GPL wfm
<seb128> sil2100, otherwise it looks good for NEW, maybe just check with design that the license for the artwork is ok
<sil2100> seb128: will do, thank you! Fixing what was pointed out and asking design in a moment
<seb128> sil2100, great
<sil2100> seb128: https://code.launchpad.net/~sil2100/account-plugin-evernote/more_minor_fixes/+merge/201450 <- in case you want to confirm the fixes ;)
<seb128> sil2100, looks good, thanks
<GunnarHj> bregma: ping?
<bregma> GunnarHj, pong
<GunnarHj> bregma: Hi Stephen! Your remark yesterday on the ubuntu-doc list made me curious. Can you give me a pointer to some info on the planned changes for 14.04 on input method handling?
<bregma> GunnarHj, we have related blueprint https://blueprints.launchpad.net/unity/+spec/client-1404-unity7-hotkey-handling but nothing specific on IM stuff
<bregma> there were problems in 13.10 wih IM and keyboard selection conflicts
<GunnarHj> bregma: Indeed there were, and I hope that most of it has been dealt with by now. But as regards IM there have also been discussions on reverting to how things worked in 13.04, or switch to fcitx. I thought that nothing of that will happen, but your list comment made me wonder. ;-)
<bregma> we do not plan to switch to fcitx in Ubuntu 14.04 LTS
<GunnarHj> bregma: Will the current "Text Entry" UI be just about as it is now?
<bregma> GunnarHj, we have some IM changes in Unity pending upstream
<attente> bregma, GunnarHj, i have a ppa that should fix some of the problems
<attente> https://launchpad.net/~attente/+archive/gnome-key-grabber
<GunnarHj> Thanks, attente!
<GunnarHj> attente: One thing I'm wondering about is the default keyboard shortcuts for switching input source. Currently they involve the "Super" key which does not work.
<attente> GunnarHj, they'll work with the ppa, but the super key still also activates simultaneously
<attente> so you'll see the launcher numbers the same way the super key is held down
<attente> and possibly the shortcut help screen
<GunnarHj> attente: Wouldn't Alt+Shift be a better default?
<GunnarHj> attente: Less confusing...
<attente> GunnarHj, i'm not sure tbh... it seems like a lot of the non-latin guys want something like that, while the cjk guys prefer something like modifier+space
<GunnarHj> attente: Ok... What's most important, of course, is that the default works.
<GunnarHj> attente: Should I install all those four packages to test?
<attente> GunnarHj, right
<attente> GunnarHj, sure, if you're up for testing the ppa, by all means
<GunnarHj> attente: Will do. Somehow I got myself involved in this mess (via ubuntu-docs). ;-)
<attente> GunnarHj, heh
<GunnarHj> attente: I tested your PPA, and can confirm that Super+Space works with those packages.
<attente> GunnarHj, thanks
<xclaesse> dunno who to ask, but what's the plan regarding kdbus in ubuntu ?
<xclaesse> as I understand it needs a bit of userspace in systemd
<xclaesse> will ubuntu implement its own ?
<Delemas> After a 13.04 to 13.10 upgrade my server logs are getting spammed every 6 seconds by systemd-logind as per: http://pastebin.ca/2535595 This happens even when user isn't logged in. Anyone know why?
<Delemas> Nevermind I found the cause... Monitoring service run amok...
#ubuntu-desktop 2014-01-14
<pitti> Good morning
<darkxst> pitti, hi
<larsu> good morning!
<pitti> hey larsu, hello darkxst, how are you?
<darkxst> pitti, way too hot here ;( about 43 today....
<larsu> pitti: great, thanks
<larsu> how are you?
<pitti> darkxst: err, Celsius?
<darkxst> yes
<pitti> larsu: quite fine, thanks! yourself?
<pitti> darkxst: ouch
<larsu> pitti: this is getting circular...
<pitti> larsu: oops, yes :)
<chrisccoulson> good morning
<didrocks> hey chrisccoulson!
<chrisccoulson> hi didrocks, how are you?
<didrocks> chrisccoulson: I'm good, thanks, yourself?
<Laney> morning
<seb128> hey Laney
<seb128> good morning desktopers!
<Laney> hey seb128
<seb128> Laney, happy piloting ;-)
<Laney> I forgot to do it last week :o
<seb128> Laney, I just read the comment from mterry on the ringtone in accountsservice bug, good summary ;-)
<Laney> nod
<Laney> I did do a patch for his (1) :-)
<seb128> great
<seb128> overrides of overrides, isn't that great :p
<tjaalton> what's the status of unity-control-center?
<Laney> I think of them more like schemas
<seb128> tjaalton, it's in universe, testing would be welcome
<seb128> (I need to do that today)
<seb128> it should be ready for promotion/be installed by default
<tjaalton> oh there it is
<tjaalton> so, is it possible to pull stuff from upstream? like new wacom config stuff
<tjaalton> and if so, how
<seb128> tjaalton, well, same way it was possible with g-c-c
<seb128> backport the code, make it apply to that version, make sure it works, commit, upload
<tjaalton> ok
<tjaalton> i'll look into it before ff
<seb128> Laney, hum, do we really need a binary package for gsettings schemas and one of accountsservice ones? seems like they are trivial text files that could be included in 1 binary
<Laney> You obviously don't really need it but they have different dependencies so it made sense to me.
<seb128> hum, why is the schemas depending on the service?
<Laney> You can't do anything with it without AS. I thought it was logically similar to the gsettings package's depends.
<Laney> If you feel strongly then please feel free to change it however you like.
<seb128> Laney, no, no strong opinion, acking it like that
<seb128> I would default to have no depends for text files
<seb128> (we need a depends for gsettings because the schemas is compiled)
<Laney> isn't that done by a trigger?
<Laney> in libglib2.0-bin iirc
<seb128> hum, right, still seems weird to me to have an override depends on the service ;-)
<Laney> thanks for approving :-)
<seb128> yw!
<Laney> seb128: larsu: Know anything about gnome-themes-standard 3.10?
<larsu> Laney: what about it?
<larsu> in other words: probably not :)
<seb128> should work with GTK 3.10?
<Laney> there's a request for it
<Laney> I'm wondering if it's ok
<seb128> should be, it's adwaita + a11y themes
 * Laney tries it
<seb128> we don't care about the first one
<seb128> the a11y themes didn't change much iirc
<Laney> cyphermox: bug #1264360 has your name on it
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1264360 in Cinder "Downgrading cinder schema fails when running 018_add_qos_specs.py" [Undecided,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1264360
<Laney> erm
<Laney> bug #1264630
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1264630 in modemmanager (Ubuntu) "Sync modemmanager 1.0.0-1 (main) from Debian experimental (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1264630
<Laney> literally ;-)
<Laney> could you look?
<cyphermox> Laney: yeah
<cyphermox> planning to do it, indeed
<Laney> neat
<Laney> also, hi!
<cyphermox> it means rebuilding NM and friends though, so it will take me a bit
<cyphermox> hey :D
<cyphermox> good morning!
<Laney> ah, I believe that's witin your abilities :P
<cyphermox> yep
<cyphermox> already tested succesfully
<cyphermox> I've been running it for almost a month now
<Laney> woot
<cyphermox> (ppa:mathieu-tl/nm)
<cyphermox> 5 weeks it seems, cool
<cyphermox> hmm
<cyphermox> noskcaj isn't around?
<Laney> timezoneally challenged
<cyphermox> oh
<cyphermox> alright
<cyphermox> Laney: the only thing that concerns me is https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/modemmanager/+bug/1264630/comments/1
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1264630 in modemmanager (Ubuntu) "Sync modemmanager 1.0.0-1 (main) from Debian experimental (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Laney> why?
<cyphermox> I was kind of hoping people would avoid interfacing to MM directly, and hoping the update is within the updates we had alreday talked about, ie. staying pretty much within the same GNOME version
<cyphermox> I care more about the API part than the versions part :)
<Laney> I'm not sure what dependency he's talking about http://anonscm.debian.org/viewvc/pkg-gnome/desktop/experimental/gnome-shell/debian/control.in?revision=40268&view=markup
 * Laney cogls
<cyphermox> nah, no dep
<cyphermox> gnome-shell, as it should, would be able to detect with interface to use at runtime
<cyphermox> in any case, let me kick the sync nao
<Laney> patch piloting: RESULT
<cyphermox> Laney: actually, it can't be a sync
<cyphermox> that would be dropping changes I forgot to include in debian >.<
<Laney> ._.
<Laney> get those in STAT
<Laney> are you a DM yet?
<cyphermox> no
<cyphermox> but I'll get them in, picking up the diff now
<Laney> seb128: could you NEW cogl when you get a minute please?
<Laney> will do some rebuilds when I get back from lunch
 * Laney waves
<seb128> Laney, can do, enjoy lunch!
<seb128> (waiting for the arm builds to finish first though)
<Laney> seems done now
<seb128> Laney, ups, I was away for lunch as well and forgot to look again, NEWed
<Laney> merci
<seb128> de rien ;-)
<cyphermox> Laney: would you sponsor modemmanager for me to experimental ?
<Laney> okay
<cyphermox> Laney: lp:~modemmanager/modemmanager/ubuntu/
<cyphermox> (yeah, we share the code anyway)
<Laney> diff would be handier ;-)
<Laney> cyphermox: if I were you I wouldn't bother including Ubuntu changelog stuff in Debian
<seb128> giving credit where it's due?
<Laney> adding old ubuntuN changelog versions
<seb128> well, if they have the context of the changes why not
<seb128> but for sure summarizing in the current entry with a "changes from Ubuntu, <list>" works as well
<seb128> I never understood why people want old ubuntu changelogs kept when merging with debian as well
<seb128> I just usually summarize in the most recent entry, launchpad has the full history for past uploads
<cyphermox> Laney: I guess so, but sometimes I might want to upload directly to Ubuntu before debian is ready to accept my upload
<cyphermox> like, for instance, during freeze
<Laney> it's fine if it makes it easier for you
<Laney> I'd probably branch off in that situation
<Laney> oh noes, is it meeting in 1 minute?
 * Laney status
<seb128> yep
<seb128> hey hey hey
<seb128> it's meeting time!
<seb128> qengho, Sweetshark, mlankhorst, Laney, tkamppeter, desrt, attente, larsu: hey
<seb128> how is everyone today?
<desrt> awful!
<mlankhorst> hey
 * desrt dons brown paper bag
<seb128> desrt, because glib bogs?
<desrt> gtk, in fact
<seb128> k
<seb128> nothing wrong with the new glib tarball from yesterday? (e.g we shouldn't stay away from it)
<desrt> should be fine... was a pretty boring release, in fact
<Laney> did you disable that test?
<desrt> no...
<desrt> probably i should have
<Laney> mmkay, I'll probably do that then
<seb128> ok, let's get started
<seb128> qengho, hey
<seb128> no qengho I guess...
<seb128> Sweetshark, hey
<seb128> hum
<seb128> qengho, Sweetshark: please try to be there for the meetings (not the first time you are not around)
<seb128> mlankhorst, hey
<mlankhorst> hey
<mlankhorst> working on upstreaming fence stuff to the kernel, xorg 1.15 in ppa
<mlankhorst> lts-saucy in updates
<mlankhorst> eod :P
<seb128> how is xorg 1.15 going?
<seb128> still missing some drivers? fglrx?
<seb128> mlankhorst, ^
<mlankhorst> yeah fglrx is missing
<mlankhorst> nvidia is being updated but should support it
<seb128> ok
<mlankhorst> dri3 is a WIP it seems, I think we could enable it for nouveau, maybe for intel, don't know about ati yet
<seb128> let's be conservative for the LTS
<mlankhorst> dri3 is a very minor change
<seb128> e.g if we don't have a strong reason to enable new things, let's delay those to next cycle
<mlankhorst> pass objects as dma-buf instead of using flink
<mlankhorst> which we already do with mir ;-)
<seb128> doing something with mir doesn't mean a lot for the LTS ;-)
<seb128> mlankhorst, thanks
<seb128> Laney, hey
<Laney> hullo
<Laney> • Help with some patches and rebuilds for the mono & dbus-sharp 2 transitions
<Laney> • Update GStreamer to 1.2.2, join pkg-gstreamer & merge some of our patches there
<Laney> • Make session-migration use an upstart user session job
<Laney> • One or two Debian merges
<Laney> • Backport a glib fix (thanks desrt) to escape stuff in introspection XML
<Laney> • Patch pilot
<Laney> • Push some DMB email applications a bit, hard work ...
<Laney> • Work on moving some u-s-s settings to AS so they can be shared by the greeter, create a package for these in the same vain as gsettings-desktop-schemas, patch telephony-service (currently testing the 'fallback' for when the selected ringtone isn't available).
<Laney> ☀
<seb128> Laney, thanks
<seb128> tkamppeter, hey
<tkamppeter> - cups-filters: More for PPD-less printing: PCL-XL and PDF printer support
<tkamppeter> - system-config-printer: Saucy SRU for driver download bug
<tkamppeter> - Bugs
<seb128> no tkamppeter?
<seb128> ah
<larsu> seb128: nice timing :)
<seb128> tkamppeter, thanks
<seb128> larsu, ;-)
<seb128> desrt, your turn
<desrt> investigated and proposed large changeset to address inconsistent handling of commandline argument encoding issues inside GLib
<desrt> following gedit guys with their rework, fixing issues: gtkapplication, gtkmenutracker, hidden-when='', --gapplication-service mode, option context vs. gapplication (easier not to leak)
<desrt> started working on a large changeset to make gtkapplication commandline parsing more flexible
<desrt> started discussion about 'traditional menu layout'
<desrt> fix introspection xml escaping in glib for Laney
<desrt> lots of other small glib fixes
<desrt> dconf: merged new file-db support, 'dconf compile' feature and XDG_DATA_DIR searching for dconf profiles for the phone guys
<desrt> releases: glib, dconf
<larsu> desrt hasn't been sleeping...
 * desrt had a nice full sleep last night :)
<seb128> good ;-)
<seb128> nice to see the new dconf
<desrt> it still has one minor issue i forgot to fix
<seb128> Laney, did you say you wanted to update it or should I have a look to 0.19?
<desrt> people are going to be adding dconf databases to /usr/share based on 'dconf compile' soon
<seb128> desrt, which one? something that would impact users?
<desrt> but 'dconf compile' currently outputs the data in machine-specific endianness
<seb128> ah
<desrt> i want to make it only do little endian so that the files in /usr/share all end up being the same
<seb128> ok
<desrt> this will hit the way rpm does multiarch for example -- they check to see that all archs install exactly the same file
<Laney> as does dpkg
<seb128> right
<desrt> ah... i though we just arbitrarily picked one machine to build the 'all' package
<seb128> we do
<desrt> so it's different in rpm, then
<desrt> in rpm the file ends up in all of the packages
<desrt> and rpm checks at install time...
<Laney> fair
<seb128> but they we flag the all package as usable on all archs on not with a multiarch flag
<Laney> for us, it's for arch-specific packages that you want to install multiple copies of
<Laney> they can have the same file if it's identical
<desrt> neat!
<desrt> so the only difference here, really, is the policy
<Laney> not all stuff in /usr/share comes from arch:all packages
<desrt> ie: we tend to do more -common/-data/etc packages
<Laney> ya
<desrt> thanks for the info.  TIL.
<seb128> desrt, thanks
<seb128> attente, hey
<attente> fixed issues with key binding re-assignment in the key grabber ppa, but merging is blocked by failing tests on the compiz branch
<attente> did some experimenting with using the key grabber to fix the global menu bar mnemonics, to be continued
<attente> (eof)
<desrt> he also started work with upstream on unblacklisting emacs from the global menubar :)
<seb128> were those tests failing already before your changes?
<seb128> attente, trying to fix emacs? that's something I would stay away from if I were you... ;-)
<attente> seb128, i'm not sure
<Laney> M-x dont-be-broken
<desrt> seb128: upstream realises that they're abusing gtk
<desrt> so they're working with attente to come up with a less insane solution on their end
<seb128> well, we can't fix every crazy app out there
<desrt> that we can hopefully support
<seb128> oh, that's good
<seb128> let's see what comes out of that then ;-)
<attente> desrt, i only tried some stuff for quotemstr
<attente> the result turned out to look bad
<seb128> attente, let me know if you need help testing the ppa or talking to the compiz guys
<attente> seb128, sure, i'll try to get it merged, as i've been using it without issues so far
<seb128> attente, I think I saw you discuss ims settings with mpt (e.g the specific options we don't list atm), is there work ongoing for that?
<attente> seb128, i haven't started any work on that yet
<seb128> ok
<seb128> I was mostly curious
<seb128> attente, thanks
<seb128> larsu, hey
<larsu> whee!
<larsu> last week I fixed some theming issues
<larsu> namely the nautilus column jumping (and something else with the same patch)
<larsu> the fix is a bit ugly on the unico-side, but Cimi was fine with it so ... meh
<larsu> also fixed gedit's sidebar toolbars upstream and radio/check marks in radiance
<seb128> works fine here
<larsu> seb128: have a look at that please when you get some time: https://code.launchpad.net/~larsu/ubuntu-themes/radiance-dark-checks
<seb128> larsu, yeah, it's on my list
<larsu> yesterday and today I've continued on evince (which is taking way too long due to all the distractions)
<seb128> Cimi, ^ btw, if you have some easy review cycles
<larsu> oh, I reviewed desrt's traditional menu bar patches
<desrt> that's going to be fun
<larsu> ya
<desrt> mclasen loves patch A but hates patch B
<desrt> jessevdk loves patch B but hates patch A
<seb128> larsu, I was going to ask about that, I start wondering if that's important enough to justify the time spent on it (but I guess we spent enough effort that it would be a waste to stop now)
<larsu> desrt: I figured he would, which is why I wanted to review them quickly :)
<desrt> ...and desrt hates everybody
<seb128> :-(
<desrt> it's not true.  i don't hate seb128
<larsu> seb128: I'm almost done. I was just being distracted like crazy
<larsu> eow
<seb128> larsu, ok, thanks
<seb128> desrt, ;-)
<seb128> ok, my turn
<seb128>  * backlog handling after holidays
<seb128>  * helped didrocks to test the new CI landing workflow
<seb128>  * some desktop updates and merges with Debian
<seb128>  * bugs triage, worked on some fixes, backported some upstream commits
<seb128>  * reviews (u-s-s mostly, nautilus 3.10 proposed update, libreoffice) and some sponsoring
<seb128>  * next: working on u-s-s, some extra reviews (need to land wizard and click updates in u-s-s)
<desrt> btw; big shoutout to attente for helping settle macos menubar issues (outside of work time) so that i could get a good handle on this traditional menubar stuff in the first place
<seb128> </week>
<desrt> seb128: any more of a detailed update on u-s-s?
<seb128> attente, well done!
<desrt> does it look like it's going to make it this cycle, etc?
<seb128> desrt, u-s-s is the touch settings
<desrt> oh..
<desrt> thanks :)
<seb128> ubuntu-system-settings
<seb128> lol
<desrt> you know what i was confused about :)
<seb128> sorry about that
<seb128> yeah
<desrt> well, i was just wrong
 * desrt was thinking u-s-d
<seb128> so on that front, robert_ancell landing unity-control-center in universe
<desrt> seems like a weird way to go about it
<seb128> that's actually on my "next" list
<desrt> i guess that's just to improve testability?
<seb128> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity-control-center
<seb128> well, it's the first step to get it on the image
<seb128> have it available
<seb128> then test
<seb128> then promote
<seb128> btw, testing welcome
<seb128> it would be good to make the switch this week or next
<seb128> it's supposed to be ready
<desrt> i guess some components in main will have to change in order for this to work
<mitya57> LP thinks it's already in main
<desrt> at least in terms of dependencies
<seb128> mitya57, I guess robert_ancell already got it promoted
 * desrt installs it on his tasty box
<seb128> desrt, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-control-center/+bug/1257505
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1257505 in webaccounts-browser-extension (Ubuntu) "Create Unity Control Center so can remain on old GNOME Control Center version" [Medium,In progress]
<desrt> seb128: i think you accidentally a word ;)
<seb128> desrt, I think robert_ancell covered the components to change
<desrt> i wish he was awake right now so that i could hug him
<seb128> hehe
<desrt> that boy is doing god's work
<seb128> you can buy him a drink in London
<seb128> btw he made gnome-control-center a wrapper (after discussion)
<seb128> that runs u-c-c under Unity sessions
<desrt> weird
<seb128> or the g-c-c.real otherwise
<seb128> that's to easy transition
<desrt> but probably the best way to avoid touching ALL the things
<seb128> ease
<seb128> we can revert once things settle down
<desrt> when you say 'gnome-control-center'
<seb128> the binary
<desrt> do you mean /usr/bin/gnome... okay :)
<seb128> yeah
<desrt> no weird almost-empty package
<seb128> no
<desrt> makes sense
 * desrt installing now for testing
<seb128> so u-c-c is almost done
<seb128> then he said he would handle u-s-d
<seb128> that should be easier (less rdepends to change)
<desrt> a lot of patches in g-c-c are tied to patches in g-s-d
<seb128> I hope we get the transition done at the desktop week
<seb128> well done by the end of that week
<desrt> how's gs-d-s looking?
<desrt> did we talk about our own version of those as well?
<seb128> yes
<desrt> or do we not have much patching these days?
<seb128> he has packages as well
<seb128> but those get less testing
<desrt> do they completely move away from the org.gnome namespace?
<seb128> it's not so much patching that having g-s-d/g-c-c versions in sync
<desrt> or is it just an addon for gs-d-s?
<qengho> seb128: I had car trouble. I'm here now.  Not much to report. Still working on high-DPI chromium. Injured a vi movement key, too.
<seb128> I don't think they are moving away from the namespace (yet)
<desrt> seb128: this one is going to be very very tricky to manage well....
<seb128> yes
<desrt> since those schemas are meant to be very widely used by apps
<desrt> maybe it's time to start talking about specifying a freedesktop set
<desrt> for things like proxies, etc.
<seb128> right
 * desrt can just imagine how well that discussion will go
<seb128> that's a good topic for the desktop week
<seb128> see about the specific of that transition
<seb128> anyway, that's all I have on the topic ;-)
<desrt> ya... that one is by far the most interesting, as far as i am concerned :)
<seb128> other questions/comments/...
<Laney> do we need to do anything special in packaging for new dconf?
<desrt> no
<desrt> but next gdm release will have some changes
 * desrt is working on a couple of patches right now
<seb128> did you describe the new stuff and how they work/how to use them, somewhere?
<Laney> NMP. NEXT!
<desrt> seb128: no.  still TODO.
<seb128> ok
<desrt> it really depends on who wants to use it
<desrt> btw: we could start talking about using dconf for overrides now
<desrt> so we can have default values for some keys depending on the desktop
<seb128> nice
<desrt> maybe another desktop week discussion
<desrt> are you keeping an agenda anywhere?
<seb128> not yet, but we probably should
<desrt> if you make one, add those items ;)
 * seb128 notes to create a wikipage
<seb128> sure
<seb128> thanks for the suggestion ;-)
<seb128> other comment/question?
<Sweetshark> seb128: shall I shoot my week quickly?
<desrt> never-ending meeting!
<seb128> Sweetshark, hey ;-) sure
 * Sweetshark wakes up.
<Sweetshark> - finished local pbuilder/jenkins builder reinstall
<Sweetshark> - bumping to 4.2.0~rc2
<Sweetshark> - grinding through launchpad bugs (again)
<Sweetshark> - upstreaming some l10n bits and fixes
<Sweetshark> - bits and pieces: german community foo, upstream gerrit administration foo, upstream QA coordination, new board of directors onboarding/media training etc.
<Sweetshark> - next: recheck that armhf is happy too ;), revitalize autopkgtests, going to the archive with LibreOffice 4.2
<Sweetshark> EOF
<seb128> 4.2 to trusty next, good, I was about to ask about that one ;-)
<seb128> Sweetshark, thanks
<seb128> and on that note, that's a wrap I think
<seb128> thanks everyone ;-)
<desrt> (not meeting talk) seb128: u-c-c looks pretty empty... seems a lot of packages that install 3rd party panels will have to change where they install them
<desrt> either that or u-c-c could just change back to using the old g-c-c path for plugins (since upstream g-c-c actually doesn't use that anymore)
<seb128> desrt, which ones are missing?
<desrt> gimme a sec
<Sweetshark> seb128: wrt 4.2 to trusty - will put it with the new l10n in the ppa first for a few days. havent heard any feedback from _rene_ but TBH, I dont think I should block on that any longer.
<desrt> seb128: background gets replaced with 'apperance', which is fine... but then (both) online accounts are gone, and 'language' and 'region' are gone, with only 'text entry' there
<desrt> printing is missing
<desrt> date and time is missing, landscape is missing
<desrt> he changed the path from $(libdir)/control-center-1/panels to $(libdir)/unity-control-center-1/panels
<seb128> hum, right
<seb128> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/deja-dup/29.4-0ubuntu1 has been updated
<desrt> ya... was surprised to see backup properly included
<desrt> we're definitely not ready to just throw the switch just yet
<desrt> but it's also not safe to just load the plugins at the old path either
<desrt> since g-c-c installs all of its "built in" components there as well
<desrt> so u-c-c would end up with two copies of those
<desrt> so i guess the only way is to patch each of the 3rd party installers separately
<desrt> like indicator-datetime...
<desrt> it's going to be a pain for them to install to both places
<attente> ChrisTownsend, hi
<ChrisTownsend> attente: Hey
<desrt> particularly since their package for doing so has 'gnome-control-center' in the name :(
<attente> ChrisTownsend, i'm wondering what the proper way of running compiz tests is
<attente> ChrisTownsend, basically to replicate as is done on the c-i
<ChrisTownsend> attente: Once you have built Compiz, run make test
<attente> ChrisTownsend, oh, thanks!
<ChrisTownsend> attente: Sure, no problem
<attente> ChrisTownsend, sorry, i seem to be doing it wrong i guess...
<attente> "No tests were found!!!
<attente> "
<ChrisTownsend> attente: Are you in the build directory?
<attente> ChrisTownsend, yes
<ChrisTownsend> attente: Ok, what original cmake command did you use?
<attente> ChrisTownsend, so i'm not sure exactly, but to do the build, i did 'debian/rules build -j4'
<attente> then moving into the obj-x86_64-linux-gnu, tried that command
<ChrisTownsend> attente: Ah, ok, I don't think that creates the tests.
<ChrisTownsend> attente: Try this:
<ChrisTownsend> In build, do cmake ..
<ChrisTownsend> Then make -j4
<ChrisTownsend> then make test
<attente> so no cmake args?
<ChrisTownsend> attente: Only if you want to install it to a staging dir.
<ChrisTownsend> attente: I do this "cmake .. -DCMAKE_INSTALL_PREFIX="/home/townsend/staging/"
<ChrisTownsend> That's if you want to run compiz from there without overwriting the Compiz from main.
<attente> ChrisTownsend, i think i need to export some qt environment for it to work
<attente> QT_QT_INCLUDE_DIR
<attente> hmm, ok, one sec
<ChrisTownsend> attente: Hmm, not familiar with that one.
<attente> ChrisTownsend, have you tried it from trunk?
<ChrisTownsend> attente: Yep, did it a few hours ago to debug why some tests are seg faulting.
<attente> huh. weird...
<attente> ChrisTownsend, do you apply the quilt patches before running cmake?
<ChrisTownsend> attente: Umm, no I didn't for what I was doing.
<ChrisTownsend> I can try that and see what happens.
<attente> ChrisTownsend, i'm not actually sure how to do that, when i try i just get a series file not found
<attente> but when i'm just trying to plain cmake trunk, i'm getting the QT_QT_INCLUDE_DIR problem
<ChrisTownsend> attente: Is this on a clean branch?
<attente> ChrisTownsend, yep, totally clean trunk from bzr+ssh://bazaar.launchpad.net/+branch/compiz/
<ChrisTownsend> attente: Hmmm...
<attente> there might be a dependency missing?
<ChrisTownsend> attente: It's possible, but cmake is pretty good about pointing out missing libraries.
<ChrisTownsend> attente: I'm not sure why it's giving you issues with the QT_QT_INCLUDE_DIR.  I don't believe compiz uses that.
<ChrisTownsend> attente: Do you happen to have KDE stuff on your machine?
<attente> ChrisTownsend, i do have some of the qt5 libraries on my machine
<ChrisTownsend> attente: Could you pastebin the error please?
<attente> ChrisTownsend, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6751384/
<attente> ChrisTownsend, should i uninstall the library before doing cmake?
<ChrisTownsend> attente: We should be able to pass a cmake var to disable building for KDE support.  Give me a bit to find that.
<attente> ChrisTownsend, ah.
<attente> ChrisTownsend, sorry, it's -DCOMPIZ_DISABLE_PLUGIN_KDE=ON
<attente> i think at least
<ChrisTownsend> attente: Yeah, I think that's it.
<attente> possibly -DUSE_KDE4=OFF too
<attente> i'll try with both
<ChrisTownsend> attente: Ok, sounds good.
<attente> ChrisTownsend, thanks, that seems to have worked!
<ChrisTownsend> attente: Great!
<seb128> Laney, btw, the #sdk guys just told me about a possible reason for the u-s-s autopilot issues on the device
<Laney> ooh
<seb128> the tests look for what is on screen
<seb128> if e.g about is offscreen/needs scrolling, it's going to be not seen
<seb128> we might need to add hooks to scroll in the view to have the elements reachable
<Laney> ah I tried to copy some code from mardy to do that but didn't get it to work
<Laney> I think I said what went wrong in my mail
<seb128> oh, right
<Laney> I was going to try shrinking it on desktop and see if it starts doing it there
<Laney> let me try that
<seb128> https://code.launchpad.net/~laney/ubuntu-system-settings/ap-fixes right?
<Laney> yes but that code probably isn't in there
<Laney> since it didn't work
<seb128> ok
<Laney> that is only some fixes that did  help things
<seb128> Laney, vvruiz says "move_to_object or drag http://unity.ubuntu.com/autopilot/api/input.html"
<Laney> https://bazaar.launchpad.net/~online-accounts/ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts/trunk/view/head:/tests/autopilot/online_accounts_ui/tests/test_online_accounts_ui.py#L304
<Laney> that is what I tried to copy
<seb128> Laney, yeah, same error on my desktop with the reduced height
<seb128> let me have a look if I can get that to work
<Laney> indeed
<Laney> that'd be good, thanks
<Laney> it's funny that it 'knows' where to click
<Laney> where it would be if the window was big enough
<seb128> yeah
<Laney> built in scrolling would be good
#ubuntu-desktop 2014-01-15
<duflu> ping robert_ancell
<robert_ancell> duflu, hi
<duflu> robert_ancell: Hi...
<duflu> robert_ancell: I noticed on a couple of Ubuntu systems that if I set it up to use UEFI, there is a very long period of black screen between grub and plymouth. Is that right?
<duflu> I'm seeing it consistently on all UEFI configs
<duflu> In fact, most of the boot process is black screen. So that's very disconcerting
<robert_ancell> duflu, I don't know enough about the early boot sequence to know why that would be
<duflu> robert_ancell: OK, no problem. When I have time I will have to experiment further
<desrt> robert_ancell: hey... i was testing out u-c-c today
<desrt> nice work getting that into main already
<robert_ancell> desrt, thanks. Landing the patches to other packages now, then hopefully the transition will be seamless
<desrt> robert_ancell: ah.  good.
<desrt> i noticed that dejadup is installing two panels now, but not some others (like indicator-datetime).  was wondering what your plans were there :)
<robert_ancell> desrt, I've posted the patches upstream, I hope people are happy to take them
<desrt> robert_ancell: i guess they'll need to take another patch again soon
<desrt> since g-c-c is going to stop supporting 3rd party panels entirely once we drop our patchset
<desrt> i almost wonder if it's worthwhile to do it in two steps...
<desrt> or just change it straight over
<robert_ancell> desrt, actually darkxst said he wanted to keep 3rd party panels
<desrt> ah.  interesting.
<desrt> well, there you go :)
<robert_ancell> desrt, I'm doing it like this because I can't batch up all the changes and sync them into the archive
<robert_ancell> then you'd have two control centers that weren't quite right :)
<desrt> ya... sometimes i wish we could look the other way for a few days on small issues like this...
<desrt> it's pre-alpha, after all...
<robert_ancell> I almost did, but then I though it is an LTS and we are focussing on quality :)
<desrt> it's not an LTS yet :)
<robert_ancell> I'm not sure the right way to uninstall gnome-control-center at the end though. I hope update-manager has some sort of hook to try and apt-get autoremove it
<desrt> if i've learnt anything it's this: it's possible to use the right combination of breaks: replaces: recommends: and conflicts: to accomplish anything at all
<robert_ancell> desrt, then you just end up with a packaging mess that's unreadable for the next maintainer :(
<robert_ancell> we have enough of those
<desrt> robert_ancell: i'm told it's all very logical :)
<pitti> Good morning
<desrt> pitti: hi!!
<pitti> hey desrt, how are you?
<desrt> getting a bit tired, i guess
<Laney> g'morning
<seb128> hey Laney
<seb128> good morning desktopers!
<mlankhorst> Hello, world!\n
<seb128> larsu, hey
<seb128> larsu, you like gedit theming issues right? ;-)
 * larsu runs
<seb128> hum, in fact I wonder if I created that problem
 * seb128 test
<seb128> if you search for something which has a match
<seb128> the "x of y results" has a grey background
<seb128> which makes it difficult to read/not look nice
<larsu> ya, I see that as well
<seb128> larsu, I was wondering if that was due to https://code.launchpad.net/~seb128/ubuntu-themes/gedit-background-color/+merge/196310 but it seems not
<larsu> that patch _is_ setting the background to theme_base, though
<larsu> when it should be transparent
<larsu> ah, that's the slider itself though
<seb128> right
<seb128> that doesn't impact it
<seb128> I changed to error_bg_color to see
<seb128> that impacts on the border around the entry
<seb128> larsu, https://git.gnome.org/browse/gnome-themes-standard/tree/themes/Adwaita/gtk-3.0/gnome-applications.css#n245 ?
 * seb128 tries that
<seb128> ok, that makes the grey not goes over the border but doesn't fix the color issue
<larsu> he, I just tried the same :)
<larsu> I think the problem is that we're still setting a background color on every widget
<larsu> if I unset it, I get the right behaviour
<larsu> well, except that the text is white on white now
<larsu> so I have a fix, but I don't like it.
<larsu> it seems like we should be doing the right thing: https://code.launchpad.net/~larsu/ubuntu-themes/dont-set-all-bgs/+merge/197234
 * larsu needs to test that patch again, though
<seb128> larsu, that works
<seb128> .gedit-search-entry-occurrences-tag {
<seb128> 	background-color: @theme_bg_color;
<seb128>     color: @selected_bg_color;
<seb128> but yeah
<seb128> we need to get Cimi to review the bgs change again
<seb128> larsu, ok, I've applied your no bg changes again, I'm going to keep an eye for rendering issues
<seb128> larsu, but yeah, with it the gedit "n on n" hints is not visible at all
<larsu> seb128: right, because we need to set the foreground color as well
<seb128> larsu, right,
<larsu> seb128: do you want me to have a look into that or wait until Cimi acks the bg thing?
<seb128> larsu, seems those are orthogonal
<seb128> we need something around the line of
<seb128>  .gedit-search-entry-occurrences-tag {
<seb128>   background-color: @theme_bg_color;
<seb128>      color: @selected_bg_color;
<seb128>      }
<larsu> no, background color must be set to transparent
<seb128> well, that works nicely here
<larsu> (or apply my no-bg patch)
<larsu> but I'd be fine with merging that for now
 * larsu cooks up a patch
<seb128> well, we need at least the
<seb128>      color: @selected_bg_color;
<seb128> for the text
<larsu> @selected_bg_color is a bad choice for the forground as well
<meetingology> larsu: Error: "selected_bg_color" is not a valid command.
<seb128> even with your patch
<larsu>  @selected_bg_color is a bad choice for the forground as well
<seb128> right?
<seb128> what do you suggest?
<larsu> yep
<seb128> I sort of like the hint in orange
<seb128> (just tried that)
<larsu> I wonder why we don't have the @theme_unfocused_fg_color
<larsu> that fits best semantically
<larsu> I don't like the orange, it draws too much attention
<seb128> well, just add it to gtk-main.css if needed
<larsu> the problem with just adding it is that I wouldn't know which color it'd have to be
<seb128> we should ask Cimi
<seb128> Cimi, ^^
<seb128> Cimi, can you help us with some theme question/issues?
<seb128> Cimi, can you also review https://code.launchpad.net/~larsu/ubuntu-themes/dont-set-all-bgs/+merge/197234 again when you have some cycles?
<seb128> larsu, I'm booting a raring image to see what color the hints had before :p
<seb128> hum
<seb128> raring didn't have the hint
<larsu> hehe
<larsu> seb128: I think @backdrop_text_color makes most sense
<larsu> that's the color that entries and textviews get when they're in an unfocussed window
<larsu> the text in them, of course
<Cimi> seb128, ok
<seb128> seems it's standard black?
<larsu> no, a bit lighter
<seb128> Cimi, hey, how are you?
<seb128> Cimi, thanks ;-)
<Cimi> seb128, in bed sick :)
<seb128> :-(
<larsu> Cimi: :( get better soon!
<seb128> Cimi, take some rest and get better!
<seb128> larsu, my non designer eyes don't see the difference :p
<larsu> :D
<Cimi> was sick monday, yesterday I went to the office for a meeting... sick again :)
<seb128> Cimi, seems like a good time to do some easy theme reviews and fixes :p
 * larsu has to run for a bit. Will be back in ~20 min
<Laney> don't run too fast
<larsu> lol
 * Laney sees mlankhorst on a totem merge changelog
<Laney> quelle surprise
<mlankhorst> Laney: without love, untested, and directly to the archive. :p
<Laney> directly instead of?
<Laney> you didn't commit it to the VCS which is how I happened to notice it
<mlankhorst> actually testing if it did more than build locally
<Laney> uh
<Laney> you're proud of that?
<Laney> that's a default application ...
<mlankhorst> hey I didn't upload it. :P
<mlankhorst> besides after I heard it was uploaded without further testing I did test it, because I'd feel guilty if I broke video playing for everyone ;-)
<Laney> mmm
<mlankhorst> but it was easy to import the debian/ into an empty git tree, and then use git merge to resolve the conflicts
<darkxst> seb128, hi
<seb128> darkxst, hey
<darkxst> seb128, so I have setup a ppa to test gnome-desktop 3.10 transition,
<darkxst> the actualy daemon I made from mutter seems to be working well
<darkxst> g-s-d took about half a dozen backported patches
<darkxst>  ppa:darkxst/gnome-desktop
<darkxst> one more patch I need to push for auto-starting d-bus service but right now lp keeps rejecting me ;(
<seb128> darkxst, shrug, gnome-desktop transition ... how much do you want that one this cycle? We already have quite some transition ongoing and I don't like the sound of the half a dozen patches to add, nor the fact that it's quite some changes for a LTS cycles
<darkxst> seb128, its really the last one
<darkxst> and mostly just code moving around causing minor api changes
<darkxst> I
<darkxst>  also working with upsteam to break out gnome-desktop deps for apps
<darkxst> but that won't happen for trusty
<seb128> I wouldn't call the addition of a new dbus service to handle resolutions as "minor api change"
<darkxst> seb128, outside of gnome-desktop its just minor changes
<seb128> right
<seb128> it's gnome-desktop that makes me nervous though :p
<seb128> btw did you look at the issues with the nautilus update?
<darkxst> seb128, not yet, running at limited capacity due to heat-wave here
<darkxst> been 40+C everyday this week ;(
<seb128> yeah, I saw that in the news
<seb128> quite some heat :/
<darkxst> yeh! painful heat
<seb128> desrt, larsu: want to review https://code.launchpad.net/~mitya57/ubuntu-themes/headerbar-fixes/+merge/200477 ?
<larsu> seb128: will do after I finish my lunch
<seb128> larsu, enjoy lunch ;-)
<pitti> seb128: do you have an opinion about https://code.launchpad.net/~noskcaj/ubuntu/trusty/libgweather/3.10.1/+merge/200210 ?
<pitti> seb128: i. e. ok to update libgweather to 3.10, or should we stay at 3.8?
<seb128> pitti, I don't know enough about it to have an opinion, I've a quick look, they did some provider changes it seems
<pitti> it'll require an e-d-s, gnome-clocks, gnome-panel etc. rebuilds
<seb128> pitti, I don't think we use it anywhere important so it should be fine to update
<seb128> (e.g it's not going to create issues for ubuntu touch or unity)
<pitti> seb128: ok; it'll stay in -proposed for a bit anyway until the transition is done
<seb128> ok
<pitti> seb128: but I wasn't sure whether we have a general "stay on 3.8" for trusty
<seb128> pitti, don't bother rebuilding e-d-s, I plan to do the minor point update today
<pitti> seb128: merci
<seb128> pitti, no, the rule is "don't take on updates which have potential to create issues" (e.g new GNOME style UIs, refactoring that don't bring us anything useful for the LTS)
<pitti> *nod*
 * pitti ← too far away from desktop business these days :/
<seb128> e.g just good common sense in a conservative cycle
 * seb128 hugs pitti
 * pitti te donne une accolade en retour
<seb128> ;-)
<larsu> mitya57: what happens when you include minimize and maximize in GtkWindow-decoration-button-layout?
<larsu> you write on that MR that we'll need to revisit it, but can't we just include them now?
<larsu> gtk's default is icon:minimize,maximize,close and it doesn't seem to hurt us right now
<mitya57> larsu: minimize and maximize didn't work for me, no effect
<mitya57> I think 3.10 only supports clos
<mitya57> *close
<larsu> mitya57: right. My point was that we could include them so that we don't have to look at that again once they work (since they're also included in gtk's default css)
<mitya57> In 3.12 we'll need a completely different approach (via gsettings), see my comment
<larsu> mitya57: also, it doesn't work for me. gnome-calculator's close button is still on the right
<larsu> which version have you tested with
<mitya57> I've built gnome-calculator from git, but that shouldn't matter
<larsu> me too
<larsu> jhbuild to be precise
<larsu> I guess I shouldn't link it against gtk master`
<larsu> I'll try that in a bit
<mitya57> Right, of course it should be using 3.10
<larsu> because 3.12 doesn't use that css property anymore?
<seb128> GTK compatibility story between series is great isn't it? ;-)
<larsu> ya
<larsu> I do like that its development has picked up again, though
<larsu> before, everyone was complaining that it moved to slowly and didn't have enough modern features
<larsu> now it moves to fast...
<larsu> seb128: let's do the search occurences fix locally for now. Who knows when cimi has time to review the no-bg thing. https://code.launchpad.net/~larsu/ubuntu-themes/gedit-search-occurences/+merge/201775
<seb128> larsu, we need to land a change for the text color in any case, having an extra line to workaround the bg doesn't hurt
<larsu> that was my thinking as well
<larsu> and it won't break when we merge the other branch, because that sets all bgs to transparent
 * seb128 waits for the launchpad diff to be generated
<larsu> mitya57: cool. works. Thanks for the patch!°
<seb128> right
<larsu> mitya57: we won't need the transparent fixes after Cimi acks the no-bg branch
<larsu> but same reasoning as with my patch just now: it won't hurt, so meh
<mitya57> larsu: Ok, let's drop the transparency fix later (or drop it when merging)
<seb128> larsu, just as a fyi, I'm SRUing https://code.launchpad.net/~larsu/notify-osd/update-sync/+merge/194364 to precise (ara emailed me about it saying you didn't get back to her)
<seb128> I guess we just overlooked that with all the GTK crazyness and holidays
<Laney> New d-conf at deb http://people.canonical.com/~laney/package-junkyard ./ if anyone wants to try it
<seb128> Laney, waouh, you even did i386 builds (for me?) ;-)
<larsu> seb128: ok :)
<Laney> some people are stuck in the past :P
<seb128> going to try that once I'm done with notify-osd
<kenvandine> seb128, you got a smart phone... next it'll be time to switch to amd64 :-p
<seb128> Laney, rly? coming from the guy using xmonad and gnome-panel? ;-)
<seb128> kenvandine, lol
<Laney> ahem
<pitti> Laney: hm, glib 2.39.1??
<Laney> haha
<seb128> pitti, welcome to trusty
<Laney> DON'T LOOK INSIDE THE REPOSITORY
<Laney> OH GOD
<seb128> lol
<pitti> seb128: well, trusty has 2.39.2
<pitti> oh, sorry, these are old packages
<pitti> seb128: I meant in Laney's link above
<Laney> yeah I should delete those
<seb128> pitti, oh, ok, ignore me then ;-)
<seb128> one day Laney will discover ppas
<seb128> :p
<pitti> Laney: do you need testing for those?
<Laney> pitti: for dconf
<seb128> (I should stop trolling...)
<Laney> I'll do glib after lunch
<Laney> haha
<Laney> It took me about 1 minute to build and upload that package
<Laney> try doing that with a PPA
<seb128> well, it takes one minutes less for you to build
<seb128> it just takes 12 hours more waiting for launchpad to do it :p
<pitti> ok, installed; rebooting anyway as I want to test new xkeyboard-config
<Laney> good luck
<seb128> Laney, seems to work fine for me (didn't restart my session but I did restart the service and tried the editor/setting some keys)
<Laney> neat
<Laney> not sure if I should upload things after didrocks' email
<Laney> will look again after lunch if pitti didn't catch on fire
<pitti> Laney: seems quite alright after a reboot (reading); I didn't try changing my config
<pitti> although dconf-service is running, i. e. we still write config at boot
<seb128> pitti, don't angry desrt like that
<seb128> what was the kernel flag to enable dconf blame again?
<desrt> >:|
<Laney> DCONF_BLAME
<desrt> DCONF_ASSERT_IF_STARTED_TOO_SOON
<seb128> I just put that on the grub kernel option?
<desrt> new option, enabled by default
<desrt> and when i say 'option' i mean mandatory, of course
<seb128> lol
 * seb128 googles for "dconf blame", 3 results is "http://aseigo.blogspot.fr/2005/04/stupidity-of-dconf.html"
<ogra_> heh
<ogra_> usual suspects ?
<desrt> i like aseigo
<desrt> he's a really nice guy
<seb128> hehe
<desrt> always says reasonable things
<desrt> never overtly racist or sexist or unreasonable in any way
<mlankhorst> whew
<seb128> desrt, where is dconf_blame outputing?
<desrt> seb128: run the 'dconf blame' command from the commandline
<desrt> it will contact the service to fetch the log
<seb128> desrt, thanks
<seb128> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6756502/
<seb128> indicator-sound
<seb128> larsu, hide from desrt :p
<desrt> larsu: hey.  how are things?
<desrt> i hear you're writing to dconf on startup
<desrt> let's talk.... out back for uh.... privacy
 * larsu would never do such a thing!
<desrt> i should check the monotonic time and if it's <~20s automatically blame
<desrt> since it's probably unlikely that the user changes a setting within 20s of machine boot
<larsu> that's very arbitrary
<desrt> ya.... that's why i don't like it, which is ultimately why i won't do it
<larsu> and probably fails in many cases
<desrt> but requiring a reboot is kind annoying too
<larsu> what exactly is blame doing?
<desrt> it logs all requests that the service processes along with the output of 'ps f' at the time of the request
<larsu> the man page doesn't even mention it :-/
<desrt> so you can find out who is responsible
<desrt> larsu: it's a bit of an easter-egg feature
<larsu> and it does so indefintely?
<desrt> yes
<desrt> you have to enable it with a kernel commandline argument...
<larsu> right
<larsu> what's in "parameters", the params to the dbus call?
<desrt> junk
<desrt> i should fix that
<desrt> it used to show what the call was
<larsu> so it won't contain useful information to me?
<desrt> but then i switched to sending the change request as a gvariant blob
 * larsu wonders why sound would write on startup
<desrt> to avoid hacks to deal with things like () and 'm' that dbus rejects
<larsu> ah, right
<larsu> but I can't find out from this which key is affected?
<desrt> you can
<desrt> but you have to deserialise it :)
<desrt> gimme a sec
<seb128> larsu, btw no need to reboot, you can add DCONF_BLAME=1 in /etc/environment and start e.g a guest session
<larsu> seb128: ah cool thanks
<larsu> desrt: I need g_variant_new_from_python_data_structure!
<seb128> well, guest session is probably not the best one
<desrt> >>> GLib.Variant.new_from_bytes(GLib.VariantType.new('a{smv}'), GLib.Bytes.new([0x2f, 0x63, 0x6f, 0x6d, 0x2f, 0x63, 0x61, 0x6e, 0x6f, 0x6e, 0x69, 0x63, 0x61, 0x6c, 0x2f, 0x69, 0x6e, 0x64, 0x69, 0x63, 0x61, 0x74, 0x6f, 0x72, 0x2f, 0x73, 0x6f, 0x75, 0x6e, 0x64, 0x2f, 0x69, 0x6e, 0x74, 0x65, 0x72, 0x65, 0x73, 0x74, 0x65, 0x64, 0x2d, 0x6d, 0x65, 0x64, 0x69, 0x61, 0x2d, 0x70, 0x6c, 0x61, 0x79, 0x65, 0x72, 0x73, 0x00, 0x74, 0x6f, 0x74, 0x65, 0x6d, 0x2e, 0x
<desrt> GLib.Variant('a{smv}', {'/com/canonical/indicator/sound/interested-media-players': <['totem.desktop']>})
<seb128> I get a log long there
<seb128> long
<seb128> it's first login and some stuff like migrations and compiz profile init happen
<larsu> desrt: thanks! It only writes to this key when an app contacts it...
<larsu> at least, it should
<desrt> larsu: no.
<larsu> no?!
<seb128> I didn't start totem for ages
<desrt> you only write to gsettings in response to user interaction
<desrt> not some app contacting you on an API
<larsu> "please remove a feature because this is not how I designed this library"
<desrt> "because you're slowing down login"
<seb128> larsu, I didn't start any player in that session, so there is probably a bug
<larsu> desrt: user interaction in this case is "user starts totem"
<larsu> well, it might simply be a bug
<larsu> seb128: right
<seb128> larsu, it's followed by
<seb128> GLib.Variant('a{smv}', {'/com/canonical/indicator/sound/interested-media-players': <['totem.desktop', 'rhythmbox.desktop']>})
 * desrt is glad he shared the recipe :)
 * desrt guesses that a gobject 'notify' signal is involved here somehow
<larsu> bah!
<larsu> desrt: no... but a signal
<seb128> hum
<seb128> next one is g-s-d
<seb128> GLib.Variant('a{smv}', {'/org/gnome/desktop/interface/enable-animations': <true>})
<seb128> I guess that's an upstream bug
<desrt> ya
<desrt> i think that's already fixed
<desrt> https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=694692
<ubot2> Gnome bug 694692 in plugins "disable animations shouldn't be toggled with gsettings" [Normal,Resolved: fixed]
<larsu> desrt: it's the typical round trip: read from a key into a collection which notifies that it has changed...
<desrt> larsu: oops.
<larsu> which writes back the key
<larsu> who wrote this shit and what was I thinking!
<desrt> if you're using bindings then it should protect against that...
<larsu> it's even in a separate commit :/
<larsu> desrt: it's not a property
<seb128> larsu, want a bug report about it?
<desrt> larsu: ought to be :)
<desrt> anything that changes and has a getter is prime property-making material
<larsu> desrt: it will be if you make having a list of things as a property simple
<larsu> seb128: nah, I'm on it already
<seb128> larsu, thanks ;-)
<larsu> unless it's easier for you to track later on
<desrt> larsu: ah... not a strv, then
<desrt> but rather a glist of objects?
<larsu> ya, it's a pain
<larsu> esp from vala
<desrt> vala would make that easier, i think?
<larsu> how does the binding stuff protect against that btw?
<desrt> when it's changing the property it sets a flag and ignores property change notifications during that time
<larsu> there's a race if you check against the previous value, no
<larsu> ah, that makes sense
<desrt> it's kinda ugly, but surprisingly effective
<larsu> ya
<larsu> and probably the only way?!
<desrt> you could do the compare
<desrt> but i consider it evil
<desrt> after all, people only write to settings on user interaction, right?
<desrt> also: until last cycle it was not strictly possible to do the compare
<seb128> ok, so the login list is small, it's indicator-sound*2, compiz*2 (settings the active-profile to "default" then "unity") and g-s-d for the enable-animation key
<desrt> because the value that you read may have been the default value and the user may have wanted to _explicitly_ set the key in their own database
<seb128> then in my log is gedit that I ran manually, which writes a bunch of keys on start
<desrt> with the get_user_value() stuff of last cycle, a compare is more viable without breaking semantics
<seb128> e.g
<seb128> GLib.Variant('a{smv}', {'/org/gnome/gedit/preferences/ui/notebook-show-tabs-mode': <'always'>})
<desrt> seb128: let me see if the new gedit has this problem
<desrt> because i love nagging those guys lately :)
<seb128> ;-)
<larsu> desrt: you still have a race when the user interacts quickly...
<desrt> bah... i erased my jhbuild to make room for a git checkout of webkit
<desrt> ...and i don't feel like rebuilding it
<desrt> larsu: not really......
<desrt> if the user submits a request that says "i want the key to have value 'X' now"
<desrt> and i see that it already has value X...
<desrt> request over...
<desrt> there's another case that i already do this for, in fact: if an in-flight change is the same as the one just requested
<desrt> i just drop the new one
<desrt> er... not in-flight sorry... pending
<desrt> (dconf's request management system is a bit complicated)
<larsu> this is in dconf though, I was talking about in the app
<desrt> same deal there, no?
<desrt> the only thing you would have to worry about contending with is other people setting the key at the same time
<desrt> and you'd have to worry about that anyway -- if their request came second then you'd lose your desired value anyway
<larsu> which we don't have to worry about??
<larsu> it's not about the desired value, it's when you read the value and then make a decision whether to write the new one based on that
 * desrt appears confused
 * larsu fixes the bug instead and lets desrt do the thinking about dconf races
<desrt> i understand what you're saying... but i'm saying that the only situation in which this approach would present a problem for you is one in which you already have the problem anyway
<desrt> which is that a second process may be writing at the same time
<desrt> you can still lose, even if you always explicitly queue your write
<larsu> but that's allowed, no?
<desrt> the other guy's write just needs to come after
<desrt> yes.  it's allowed.
<desrt> but you're already losing
<desrt> with or without the equal-value check
<desrt> it makes absolutely no difference...
<larsu> hm, makes sense
<ochosi> larsu: ping
<larsu> ochosi: hey
<ochosi> larsu: hi there :) i quickly wanted to ask you about indicator merge-requests
<larsu> go ahead :)
<ochosi> i submitted a merge-request a while ago (quite simple) to add support for xfce4-powermanager to indicator-power
<ochosi> i just saw that robert_ancell proposed this branch: https://code.launchpad.net/~robert-ancell/indicator-power/unity-control-center2
<ochosi> i presume that is *very* likely to get merged
<larsu> and yours didn't get merged?
<ochosi> at least not yet: https://code.launchpad.net/~ochosi/indicator-power/xfce4-powermanager-settings
<ochosi> they're overlapping functionally, though the code-style isn't the same
<ochosi> i guess after merging robert's branch, my patch would become a 2-liner or so
<ochosi> the main difference is that i added checking for the running session
<ochosi> (same code is already used in indicator-sound btw)
<larsu> ochosi: right. Sorry that we didn't approve that earlier. Since robert's seems to be on the way in, do you mind rebasing yours once it landed?
<larsu> feel free to ping me to approve it then
<ochosi> no, i can totally do that
<ochosi> no worries
<ochosi> thanks larsu
<larsu> ochosi: ya, no problem :)
<larsu> seb128: want to give this a whirl? https://code.launchpad.net/~larsu/indicator-sound/dont-write-settings-on-startup/+merge/201804
<filosofixit> Suddenly all the menu items in the context menus are greyed out. A restart does not help. Anyone know a solution?
<filosofixit> awfully quiet here.. :/
<mitya57> filosofixit: see the topic ("For support please join #ubuntu" part)
<filosofixit> mitya : my bad , sorry :/
<seb128> larsu, I was out for some errands, sure I can give that a try ;-)
<larsu> seb128: no worries, it's not urgent (but don't tell desrt ;) )
<seb128> larsu, ;-)
 * Laney blurgs in webkit land
<seb128> Laney, good luck!
<Laney> 2 days to build on arm64/qemu :(
<desrt> ...something is not quite right there
<desrt> webkit just massively pushes every reasonable metric of what it is to be a project
<desrt> its git repository is 5GB and takes longer to unpack than it does to download (which is still quite long)
<desrt> it takes 10GB to build it without debugging on freebsd
<desrt> ...and a good deal of time
<desrt> just madness
<larsu> desrt: the web is a "platform" now. I don't think any other platform is in a single git repo...
<Laney> I remember having to patch make to deal with the number of files it was specifying
<Laney> that was great
<larsu> imagine all of gnome in one git repo
<desrt> larsu: until webkit starts shipping its own drivers and bootloader....
<larsu> desrt: I didn't say operating system and put plaform in quotes so that you couldn't make that point. sigh.
<Laney> I guess libreoffice has a lot of the same problems
<desrt> larsu: i'd argue that firefox is more complete in every way
<desrt> and although it's big, it's not webkit-epic-level
<larsu> fair enough. What is webkit doing wrong then?
<desrt> probably has a lot to do with the dialect of c++ that they speak
 * didrocks waves good evening
<ChrisTownsend> attente: Thanks for that Compiz fix!
<attente> ChrisTownsend, thanks for approving :)
<ChrisTownsend> attente: My pleasure
<attente> ChrisTownsend, hmm. the tests pass, but the c-i is still failing :/
<ChrisTownsend> attente: Looks like it could be some Jenkins issue.  I'll try pinging someone in a bit.
<attente> ChrisTownsend, ok, thanks :)
#ubuntu-desktop 2014-01-16
<pitti> Good morning
<desrt> pitti: hello!
<pitti> hey desrt, how are you?
<desrt> good :)
<darkxst> larsu, any chance you could look at some theming issues with nautilus 3.10?
<darkxst> larsu, there are two issues, 1. the buttons in the header bar are too small, 2. even though I disabled CSD, the GtkHeaderBar still gets rounded top corners
<darkxst> lp:~darkxst/ubuntu/trusty/nautilus/310
<Laney> g'morning
<pitti> hey Laney
<Laney> howdy pitti
<Laney> how's it going?
<pitti> quite fine indeed, thanks! how about your?
<pitti> "you"
<seb128> hey Laney, pitti, wie gehts?
<seb128> good morning desktopers!
<Laney> hey
<pitti> bonjour seb128
<pitti> seb128: I'm preparing gvfs 1.19.4 FYI
<Laney> I'm good, nice climbing session last night
<pitti> have it running here, but I need to update its tests for the new libgphoto2 version
<seb128> pitti, oh, nice, I was pondering doing that today
<seb128> pitti, thanks
<Laney> looking forward to canonical-desktop-team climbing in london ;-)
<seb128> Laney, do you know a nice place to go climbing in London?
<didrocks> climbing? we'll be tortured on top of that? :)
<Laney> not somewhere I know, but I found a place that's about 10 minutes from blue fin
<larsu> darkxst: I'm afraid I won't have time for this in the next couple of days. But I'll try to get to it
<seb128> larsu, hey, good morning, how are you?
<seb128> larsu, your indicator-sound patch fixes the dconf write on login, no need to keep avoiding desrt anymore ;-)
<larsu> phew!
<larsu> seb128: I'm good thanks. How are you?
<darkxst> larsu, thanks, I did try look at it, but gtk theming not really my speciality!
<seb128> I'm good as well, thanks
<darkxst> hi seb128
<darkxst> hi Laney, pitti
<larsu> darkxst: mine neither :)
<seb128> hey darkxst
<Laney> hi darkxst
<seb128> darkxst, you got that polling bug wrong, the retries are not from fontconfig, they are from g_file_monitor which can't put a monitor on a non existing directory and needs to keep retrying in that case
<seb128> darkxst, in any case I'm going to fix it so no need to bother about it
<chrisccoulson> yoyoyo
<darkxst> seb128, I blame the heat, 44C again today ;(
<seb128> oh, a chrisccoulson!
<chrisccoulson> hi :)
<seb128> darkxst, that doesn't sound nice indeed
<seb128> chrisccoulson, how are you?
<seb128> chrisccoulson, we don't see you much nowadays, we miss you!
<chrisccoulson> seb128, quite tired. but otherwise, not too bad. how are you?
<chrisccoulson> heh :)
<seb128> I'm good thanks
<seb128> how is the oxide work going?
<seb128> do you enjoy working on it?
<chrisccoulson> seb128, yeah, it's great fun!
<chrisccoulson> it certainly keeps me busy ;)
<seb128> ;-)
<seb128> good that you have fun at least!
<dpm> morning seb128 - quick question: while looking at translations relevant for the phone, I've come across a bunch of packages that are in universe and thus can only be translated in the upstream project (e.g. indicator-location, click-update-manager). That's not a problem for translators, but to point them to the right locations, I'd like to better understand what generally happens with these universe packages and if I should be looking at approving tem
<dpm> plates if they're promoted to main. Is the general practice to file a MIR for all of them before the release is out? Or are they ok in universe and there is no push to get them promoted?
<seb128> dpm, hey
<dpm> heya, morning
<seb128> dpm, ideally we should have everything used in the touch image promoted
<seb128> that didn't happen in saucy but we plan to the promotions for the LTS
<seb128> meanwhile not sure what's the best way
<seb128> it feels like that translating trunk with the autocommit is a better solution than translating on the Ubuntu side
<seb128> we should maybe just do that for all the stuff we are upstream for?
<dpm> seb128, I agree, we should do that, but there is no reason not to keep having the templates on the Ubuntu side in addition. Thanks to message sharing, when people translate on the Ubuntu side, translations are automatically shared with the upstream project, and if autocommits are enabled, the .po files are autocommitted there. The benefit of the Ubuntu side is basically more visibility and having all translatable templates in one place
<Laney> there's a way to have any package in langpacks i think
<seb128> dpm, sounds like a good solution
<seb128> Laney, we enabled that a few cycles ago for e.g gnome-panel and then reverted because of some launchpad issues, not sure those have been fixed since
<seb128> Laney, https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-panel/1:3.6.0-0ubuntu2
<seb128> https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/1048556
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1048556 in Ubuntu Translations "Language pack translations export needs to add universe packages to domain map" [High,Triaged]
<Laney> why did it get invalidated?
<seb128> wgrant says it's working
<seb128> so not sure if it got fixed
<seb128> or if that's still an issue/more debugging is needed
<dpm> yeah, we've never tried since
<dpm> I'd like to see it working, but if the packages are going to be MIR'ed in any case, we might as well wait until they are in main
<dpm> so that there is no extra effort to import their templates into LP
<seb128> dpm, works for me
<pitti> larsu, seb128, Laney, didrocks, desrt: is any of you going to FOSDEM by chance?
 * pitti ponders going there to meet some people
<seb128> pitti, https://wiki.canonical.com/UbuntuEngineering/2014/FOSDEM
<seb128> pitti, Laney didrocks desrt larsu are going
<Laney> & mlankhor1t
<seb128> & Sweetshark
<seb128> looking at the list there
<seb128> & doko
<pitti> ah
<Laney> loadsa people
<pitti> wow, I didn't know it was *that* official
<pitti> I'd go there on my own dime again and stay with a friend in Leuven
<larsu> pitti: clearly you *have to* come now :)
<pitti> yeah, already talking to Michael :)
<larsu> \o/
<Laney> that place they've got us staying looks odd
<pitti> wow, it's right in the city center
<Laney> hahaha
<Laney> I was grepping in the old webkit source for the arm64 failure
<Laney> tearing my hair out as to where it could come from
<czajkowski> Sweetshark: are you alive ?
<czajkowski> Laney: mind your pretty hair please
<Laney> needs a cut anyway
<Laney> ok
<Laney> probably dconf time!
<seb128> wouhouh
<Laney> /nick CrackPu$ha
<Laney> hmm
<Laney> should we hide webbrowser-app's desktop file on !unity8?
<ochosi> speaking from a xubuntu pov, that would be a +1
<Laney> if you type 'browser' into the dash it comes first
<Laney> but it's not really a browser you want to use yet on non-touch
<ochosi> may i quickly ask who's in charge of unity-greeter atm? is it robert or somebdy else?
<Laney> yeah, mterry also works on it a bit I think
<ochosi> ok, thanks
<ochosi> (i'm currently working on a few things for lightdm-gtk-greeter that might also be interesting for unity-greeter)
<seb128> Laney, do we install it by default?
<Laney> yep
<Laney> for webapps
<ritz> Sweetshark, hi, wrt https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libreoffice/+bug/1200277
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1200277 in libreoffice (Ubuntu) "[LibreOffice] - libreoffice-writer.desktop when drag/drop to desktop, 100% broken. " [Low,Fix released]
<ritz> which fix was pushed in ?
<dpm> Laney, the licenses shown under "About this phone" on the system settings app. Are they supposed to be parsed for preinstalled click packages, or does it only work for showing licenses shipped in software packaged as .deb?
<Laney> It currently does deb package licenses, but I guess should do both eventually
<Laney> how can you get it for clicks?
 * Laney paws at desrt 
<Laney> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/glib2.0/2.39.3-0ubuntu1
<Laney> I'm falling out of love with this testsuite :P
<larsu> Laney: sometimes I wonder if tests save more time than we spend on fixing them...
<Laney> mmm...
<Laney> I don't doubt their utility, but running them seems to be Hard
<seb128> larsu, the main goal is not efficiency for us, it's to protect the archive/users from bugs
 * walters notes that Continuous has executed the glib tests, the json-glib tests, etc. (all InstalledTests) 20 times today so far alone
<Laney> haha
<seb128> walters, without issues? seems like you run only part of the tests ;-)
<larsu> seb128: yeah, of course. I'm not saying we should get rid of them.
<Laney> do you set up the environment somehow?
<seb128> walters, desrt confirmed earlier in the week that some of the tests are flaky
 * larsu was just thinking out loud
<walters> Laney: yes - InstalledTests *run inside the system I ship*
<Laney> nod
<walters> the process is:  build -> deploy -> test -> more testing
<walters> not build -> test in lame chroot -> ship
<Laney> make check ought to work too :-)
<seb128> walters, those are different tests... we also have integration tests
<walters> seb128: no they're not different
<walters> glib's InstalledTests is probably 90% of "make check"
<seb128> walters, so you get lucky with your setup and land on the right side of a race bug, since some people hit sometime those tests on their normal desktop installation
<walters> seb128: oh the tests are *full* of race conditions
<walters> but i don't blow up the build just because a few tests are racy
<walters> that's just a recipe for pain
<seb128> how do you know if the tests fail because of a bug in the lib or a bug in the test?
<walters> that requires human intervention
<walters> Continuous' status board reminds me all the time that ostree is a bit racy
<walters> and that the gtk+ reftest is failing consistently
<walters> it would obviously be great if glib's tests were race free
<walters> i worked on fixing some of the most egregious ones myself
<walters> but not shipping because of a subset of racy tests is just adding pain, IMO
<walters> really, software is not either "tested" or "not tested"
<walters> there's a continuum
<Laney> so you would not run make check during a package build then?
<walters> Continuous does not run make check
<Laney> I'm talking about for distros
<walters> it also doesn't ship packages, but fully assembled atomically upgradable filesystem trees
<Laney> what does fedora do?
<walters> fedora does the same thing you guys do because rpm and dpkg are exactly the same architecturally and lead to the same design decisions
<walters> really the key ingredient is fast and easy rollback
<walters> whereas dpkg/rpm are slaves to ever increasing version numbers
<walters> with Continuous i have the ability to choose any git commit to build *and ship* at any time
<walters> so if a glib commit blew up, I could just choose to ship an earlier one
<Laney> it's an interesting facility for sure
<Laney> you need to be able to tell if anything was relying on the behaviour you reverted
<Laney> I guess a SONAME bump would be the worst case there
<walters> i have an "epoch" facility that allows me to force a rebuild arbitrarily even if the git commit didn't change
<walters> e.g.: https://git.gnome.org/browse/gnome-continuous/commit/manifest.json?id=2ff148922c5a4fe209026eaa6d94e0735c3ac828
<walters> there's also no reason the system couldn't say "hey the soname of this library changed, let me determine its consumers and rebuild them" automatically, it's just code to write
<Laney> assuming the rebuild works
<Laney> and it can only work for things which are inside the system
<Laney> anyway, it is true that reverts are painful for us
<Laney> a lot software isn't really designed to go backwards even if the packaging system allowed it
<Laney> like if configuration format migration is supported, it'll usually be forwards only
<walters> yes, but it shouldn't be hard for the software to keep a version number, and just ignore/delete too new data
<walters> if you're talking about caches
<walters> for custom binary data like the systemd journal, ignore + append only aspect should work
<Laney> it's all solvable if software is designed with forethought
<walters> for /home, yes, it is an issue
<walters> but basically i've never so far reverted back across a format transition to my knowledge
<walters> really it's more "hey this commit is full of garbage and the author is offline for the rest of the day" type of thing
<walters> anyways the ulterior motive I have here is I'd love for you guys to investigate OSTree instead of https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ImageBasedUpgrades
<walters> that said, back to code
<Laney> enjoy
<Laney> ta for the discussion
<didrocks> Laney: I hope that glib isn't going to regress the Touch image :/
<didrocks> and d-conf as well :)
<Laney> um
<Laney> me too
<asac> Laney: did you not see the mail?
<seb128> we can't stop working every time a touch test is failing...
<asac> we only send the mail after a few days of regression dancing
<Laney> If you want to block them then feel free
<asac> Laney: you suggest that we do a technical block? We feel that such a hard block is pretty black and white ... we can be smarter and keep more folks moving by just being a bit more conciousness and careful and coordinate and maye do some extra testing while we resurrect the touch image
<Sweetshark> czajkowski: sorta, kinda: frantically doing builds ....
<pitti> Laney: btw, do you happen to know what's up with https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/trusty-adt-glib-networking/ ? close-during-handshake is pretty persistently failing (most of the time on i386, but I've seen it succeed on i386 and fail on amd64, too)
<Laney> pitti: I'm writing a report about it, but in short: no :(
<pitti> Laney: ack, thanks
<pitti> http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/component-mismatches.svg -> hah, rhythmbox recommends epiphany-browser now? fun
<Laney> it's because of arm64
<Laney> been there for a while
<pitti> (I was looking for information about libtest-strict-perl : Depends: libdevel-cover-perl but it is not going to be installed)
<pitti> ah, new perl in -proposed that makes stuff uninstallable
<Laney> there's no better provider of x-www-browser IIRC
<pitti> there's always elinks :)
<pitti> yeah, except for the "x-" bit..
<desrt> walters: try going into gio/tests/ and doing 'while true; do ./gdbus-names; done'
<desrt> walters: it'll fail eventually...
<hikiko> hi :)
<czajkowski> Sweetshark: just wondered if you knew of a way to make exporting of a .odp into a .powerpoint madness actually behave
<seb128> hikiko, hey
<hikiko> a quick question: I've read that gsettings/gtk/gnome etc use the xft to scale the fonts yesterday, but I'd like to see exactly what happens when the text-scaling-factor gsetting is modified, do you know where I could find the code?
<Sweetshark> czajkowski: hmmm, no magic tricks on my mind there sorry :/
<czajkowski> boggles
<czajkowski> all my  formatting is going out the window
<czajkowski> time to go stab it
<seb128> hikiko, not sure, it might be in pango if it's fonts
<seb128> desrt, larsu: ^ do you know about what hikiko asked there?
<desrt> hikiko: gnome-settings-daemon uses it to publish xsettings which the toolkit picks up via GtkSettings
<desrt> hikiko: that is what results in the scaling
<desrt> if you want to see code look at gnome-settings-daemon/plugins/xsettings
<hikiko> desrt, thank you very much, I got a look, but it seems to use the gsettings too :) I'd like to see what happens at a lower level, I mean to see which xft function is called! but anyway, I'll check the .h to find which library's source I need to check out :D thanks!
 * Sweetshark runs htop on his 32 core machine.
<desrt> hikiko: so gtk picks up the setting and uses it to tell pango what font size to use for its layouts
<desrt> hikiko: pango renders via cairo which has freetype as a backend
<desrt> (pango is mostly just for laying out text)
 * Sweetshark decides he needs to buy a bigger screen. Only seeing cores, no processes.
<desrt> Sweetshark: you have a 32 core machine?
<desrt> 32 cores or 32 threads?
 * desrt reminds himself "oh ya... libreoffice maintainer... makes sense..."
<Sweetshark> desrt: two opteron 6272 ...
<desrt> Sweetshark: why not 64?
<desrt> ah... iirc amd counts cores differently than intel
<Sweetshark> desrt: building libreoffice in 18 minutes flat from scratch was considered reasonable, and more cores would have been much more expansive.
<desrt> Sweetshark: did you attempt to measure how much each build costs?
<desrt> (in terms of electricity consumed)
<Sweetshark> desrt: <3minutes with a warm ccache -- in tmpfs obviously.
<desrt> obviously
<Sweetshark> desrt: well, its cheaper on that machine than on smaller machines as it is faster. For me in europe with green energy (which means at least three times the US price), a build costs some 3-4cents.
<desrt> Sweetshark: we pay ~10¢/kWh in ontario... but it depends on the time of day
<Sweetshark> desrt: 470watts when compiling hard, 18 minutes, 0.25 cent/KWH
<desrt> and year...
<desrt> 0.25cent? :)
<Sweetshark> desrt: yep. and that is eurocent.
 * desrt remembers that thing about the guy and his phonebill
<desrt> i think you mean 0.25€ or 25 cent
<desrt> not 0.25 cent
<desrt> otherwise your rates are very good :)
<Sweetshark> desrt: whoops, right.
<desrt> that is indeed almost 3x higher than what we pay
<ogra_> a european  quater
<desrt> TIL
<ogra_> :)
<Sweetshark> desrt: might be only germany. as you know we move away from nucular towards renewable. and to create the infra for that (net capacity), only endusers are paying an extra tax (regard if you use nuclear or green energy), not the industry (like aluminium production, which uses huge amount. Endusers cant opt-out of that. And THEN, you can opt-in to only draw green energy from that infra -- for which you pay extra.
<desrt> it's weird how opinions differ on these topics
<desrt> ontario is spinning up new renewables *and* more nuclear in order to move away from coal
<desrt> our last coal plant is going offline this year (and is already operating at half capacity)
<Sweetshark> desrt: depends on the market I guess -- nuclear and renewables dont really work well together for germany as renewable has fluctuation in output and nuclear has too much latency to fill the gaps (while coal/gas is quicker to adjust). Which is why we need better infra: pump storage plants in the mountains in the south and net capacity to get the wind energy from the coast there.
<desrt> Sweetshark: we also have a small army of gas plants... we try not to use those, but they fill in the gaps nicely
<desrt> we also have a fair amount of hydroelectric with large resevoirs
<desrt> Sweetshark: did you see this concept btw?  http://www.gizmag.com/ares-rail-energy-storage/28395/
 * desrt loves it
<Sweetshark> desrt: yep, germanys depletable ressources are pretty much ... depleted, so gas means buying it from russia. And hydroelectric, we somehow skipped that, without good reasons mostly (well, dense population was obviously a contributing factor).
<Sweetshark> desrt: that pretty awesome. Here is its nemesis: http://oilprice.com/Latest-Energy-News/World-News/Why-did-a-Train-Carrying-Biofuel-Cross-the-Border-24-Times-and-Never-Unload.html -- a train that rode the same cargo (biofuel) from US to Canada and back 24 times purely to collect subsidies ...
<Sweetshark> (never loading or unloading inbetween)
<desrt> Sweetshark: that was big news here, understandably :)
<Sweetshark> ;)
<desrt> i think i'd like to live somewhere with a view of that train yard
<seb128> Laney, kenvandine, attente: settings meeting time, no mpt or ted around it seems ... do you have any update?
<desrt> watching the trains go up and downhill all day with bins full of rocks would be really calming
<desrt> and you'd get a really interesting visual representation of power use/consumption patterns throughout the day
<desrt> use/generation i mean
<Laney> seb128: umm, not unless you want to talk about the AS stuff
<Laney> and I want to ask you if you worked on the scrolling test thing
<Laney> nothing other than that :-)
<attente> seb128, not much besides the dynamic translation bug
<seb128> Laney, ken is there, let's have a quick one
<Laney> too busy retrying glib builds
 * Laney sniggers
<seb128> attente, ^ feel free to join or not, your call
<Laney> seb128: want to get <person who I forgot> to join?
<Laney> Wellark?
<seb128> Laney, it's a bit late notice, we should for the next one though
<attente> this is the branch: https://code.launchpad.net/~attente/ubuntu-system-settings/language-autopilot
<attente> but the select_single call doesn't work
<Sweetshark> seb128: fwiw, selfassigned the 'general error' bug and will look into it (esp. if it still is around with 4.2)
<seb128> Sweetshark, thanks
<seb128> attente, ok, added to my todolist to have a look
<attente> seb128, thanks
<seb128> yw!
<seb128> mdeslaur, hey
<mdeslaur> seb128: hey
<seb128> mdeslaur, thanks for the nautilus fix! do you plan to upload? if so please wait (I've another fix I want to include)
<mdeslaur> yeah, was planning to
<seb128> mdeslaur, if you didn't start I can just sneak your patch in my upload
<mdeslaur> seb128: can I just give you my debdiff?
<seb128> mdeslaur, feel free to commit to the vcs
<seb128> or debdiff works
<mdeslaur> ok, I'll commit, one sec
<seb128> lp:~ubuntu-desktop/nautilus/ubuntu
<seb128> debian only style, so easy to checkout ;-)
<seb128> thanks
<Sweetshark> ugh, does anyone know if xz is somehow broken on armhf? my attempt to build in a trusty pbuilder created today, bail out with some weird error before even starting to build (while the package is fine on amd64) ...
<ochosi> mterry: ping
<mdeslaur> seb128: commited, thanks
<mterry> ochosi, hello?
<seb128> Sweetshark, not that I know, we have quite some sources with an orig.tar.xz, we would have noticed if armhf was unable to untar those
<ochosi> hi mterry, i heard you're one of those working on unity-greeter
<seb128> mdeslaur, thank you ;-)
<ochosi> mterry: i just added session_badge support to lightdm-gtk-greeter and wanted to check whether you were interested to make the badge-system compatible between the two greeters
<mterry> ochosi, OK...  what are the current incompatibilities?
<mterry> Oh, I use a unity-greeter path?
<ochosi> mterry: yeah, it's not very "friendly" :)
<ochosi> i've implemented a very simple version in gtk-greeter now, it looks in hicolor/scalable/places
<ochosi> so ppl can actually very easily add their own badges to their icon-theme and it'll be found
<ochosi> i haven't looked into unity-greeter very deeply (i.e. in how far you even [can] use gtk)
<ochosi> but i'm using symbolic badges now
<ochosi> as opposed to the all-white pngs that unity-greeter uses
<Sweetshark> seb128: dpkg-deb: building package `pbuilder-satisfydepends-dummy' in `/tmp/satisfydepends-aptitude/pbuilder-satisfydepends-dummy.deb'. \n dpkg-deb (subprocess): compressing data member: lzma error: Cannot allocate memory
<ochosi> mterry: if you think this is all mumbo-jumbo and don't actually have time to work on this, it's also fine. i just wanted to point this out (as it seemed that gtk-greeter has an edge over unity-greeter in some respect for the first time)
<ochosi> mterry: well, and i like if things/people cooperate :)
<seb128> Sweetshark, seems rather than your archive is enough to make xz hits the machine limits
<Sweetshark> seb128: looks like it fails when trying to create the dummy package?
<seb128> dunno then
<mterry> ochosi, well.  The badges used by the unity-greeter are very much in the 'unity' icon style
<mterry> ochosi, so I'm not sure how portable they are
<seb128> try maybe #ubuntu-devel that's not really desktopish and more people might know there
<mterry> ochosi, sorry, you may have to repeat something
<ochosi> mterry: no problem, just so you see how it looks here: http://www.zimagez.com/zimage/screenshot-01162014-013359pm.php
<ochosi> mterry: as we allow theming (and transparency), the symbolic icons are quite important for us. they look quite similar to the unity-greeter style, they're just 16px instead of 22 (because of -symbolic)
<mterry> ochosi, OK.  Do you actually use the icon theme now or do you point at unity-greeter's path?
<ochosi> mterry: i decided to go for icon-theme, anyway, i can't rely on unity-greeter to be installed ;)
<mterry> ochosi, right.   So you install these icons where / what names?
<ochosi> mterry: my loading mechanism is also different. i just use "$session_name"_badge-symbolic.svg, and the location is hicolor/scalable/places
<ochosi> the commit is very readable, if you wanna take a look: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~lightdm-gtk-greeter-team/lightdm-gtk-greeter/trunk/revision/188
<Laney> desrt: can you see anything wrong with https://git.gnome.org/browse/glib/commit/glib/tests/asyncqueue.c?id=6d3b83a8c131e190da5db10d81c0d3cc0e3c6768 ?
<Laney> this test is seriously shitty with .3
<mterry> ochosi, hm.  I think there is a "unity-icon-theme" icon theme that may make more sense.  Since in addition to being symbolic, they have the circle and such.  Very much unity-style icons
<mterry> then we could just install $session_name_badge names
<ochosi> i think the advantage is not having to check in the code for all alternatives
<ochosi> simply symlink files
<ochosi> and have a very lean code for loading icons from_icon_name
<ochosi> mterry: can you actually make use of the recoloring effect of symbolic svgs in unity-greeter like in gtk3?
<mterry> ochosi, what do you mean check in the code for all alternatives?
<mterry> ochosi, and what would we want to recolor?
<ochosi> mterry: well in the gtk-greeter's case, the icons are recolored automatically according to the gtk-theme (they're basically like font)
<ochosi> mterry: and the other thing i meant is checking for all kinds of session names with gnome* and force them to use the gnome-badge
<mterry> ochosi, oh, sure.  That's a thing we could do regardless of where we put the icons
<ochosi> mterry: yup
<ochosi> mterry: actually i've become less sure (while talking to you) whether we can really share the icons in the true sense, cause we can never rely on both greeters being available. so the only thing i can do is offer you the svgs i created
<ochosi> mterry: but i suppose those won't make you very happy, cause they're 16px and not all of them are circular (as you mentioned)
<mterry> ochosi, we'd have to move the files to unity-icon-theme or some such which the two greeters could depend on
<mterry> ochosi, 16px wouldn't matter so much if they are svg
<mterry> ochosi, but circle would matter for unity-greeter's purposes
<ochosi> mterry: yeah, but i dunno if we can force all desktops to depend on unity-icon-theme
<ochosi> redrawing them to be circular could be doable
<ochosi> (apart from kde and gnome, they all are already circular)
<ochosi> (well, and recovery console)
<pitti> seb128: so gnome-clocks will need a sourceful update for new libgweather, I'll look into that (probably just updating to 3.10)
<pitti> seb128: you'll still do e-d-s?
<seb128> pitti, yes, I didn't do it yet because of the "stop the line" from the touch guys, I don't want to risk creating another issue and having didrocks & co on my back ;-)
<pitti> ack
 * didrocks has his sniper gun around
<pitti> seb128: gnome-panel was already uploaded, gnome-clocks doesn't affect mobile, so I'll start there
 * pitti raises shields to maximum
<didrocks> ahah ;)
<seb128> pitti, danke, hopefully the block is lifted tomorrow and I can upload e-d-s
<mterry> ochosi, well, my point is that it wouldn't be all desktops.  Only ones that want the unity-style icons for sessions.  Actual high color versions could be installed in hicolor.  Or kde-styled ones in the kde theme.  Etc
<desrt> Laney: ya... i see a couple of things wrong indeed
<pitti> seb128: evolution itself is safe, right? (but probably requires e-d-s first)
<pitti> why does that need libgweather in the first place..
<pitti> err, evolution's Vcs-Bzr: points to evolution-data-server
 * pitti adjusts that to https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-desktop/evolution/ubuntu
<seb128> pitti, evolution is safe, not sure if it requires new e-d-s, those are only point releases
<pitti> trying..
<pitti> committed the Vcs-* fix
<seb128> pitti, doing the point update? or just a no change rebuild?
<pitti> seb128: as you wish
<pitti> can do the point update, too
<seb128> bonus point for the update? ;-)
<seb128> danke!
<pitti> doing
<pitti> seb128: what was your magic URL again for "give me the Launchpad bug for gnome bug #XXXX"?
<seb128> mdeslaur, ok, so the commit I wanted to backport for nautilus has a segfault issue, feel free to upload nautilus with your change ;-)
<pitti> my firefox lost my shortcut for that
<mdeslaur> seb128: ok, uploading
<seb128> pitti, https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/bugtrackers/gnome-bugs/<nnn>
<seb128> mdeslaur, thanks
<pitti> seb128: merci
<seb128> pitti, de rien
<pitti> +m4_define([geocode_glib_minimum_version], [3.10])
<pitti> seb128: meh, that's in universe
<seb128> pitti, evolution as well
<seb128> oh, no
<seb128> still in main
<pitti> seb128: that is evolution
<seb128> hum
<pitti> ah, you mean evolution is in universe
<seb128> I though it was demoted yes
<pitti> I'll file an MIR
<seb128> danke
<seb128> they added that depends in a point update?
<Laney> srsly
<Laney> mclasen did some testsuite changes
<Laney> and now life is bad
<pitti>         Bug 689055 - Port contact map to geocode-glib 3.10
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 689055 in Baltix "Shotwell doesn't respect system locale time format" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/689055
<pitti>                      (Canek Peláez Valdés)
<pitti> gnome bug 689055
<ubot2> Gnome bug 689055 in general "Port contact map to geocode-glib 3.10" [Normal,Resolved: fixed] http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=689055
<pitti> probably that?
<pitti> hm, no, it was there before; so maybe introduced in 3.10.2 already
<seb128> how did it build?
<pitti> we have 3.10.1
<seb128> ah
<pitti> hm, wait
<pitti> perhaps it was optional or so; but now it seems required
<seb128> https://git.gnome.org/browse/evolution/commit/?h=gnome-3-10&id=7e05000fe5e763681272f1e88960a4ee61fa4b1c
<pitti> Requested 'camel-1.2 >= 3.10.3' but version of camel is 3.10.1
<pitti> Requested 'libebook-1.2 >= 3.10.3' but version of libebook is 3.10.1
<pitti> Requested 'libecal-1.2 >= 3.10.3' but version of libecal is 3.10.1
<pitti> Requested 'libedataserver-1.2 >= 3.10.3' but version of libedataserver is 3.10.1
<pitti> Requested 'libebackend-1.2 >= 3.10.3' but version of libebackend is 3.10.1
<pitti> seb128: ok, sorry, needs e-d-s first
<seb128> pitti, no worry, I can have  a look tomorrow when I update e-d-s
<pitti>         --disable-contact-maps \
<pitti> ah, we have that, so we don't need geoclue-glib; sorry for the noise
<seb128> pitti, it also mean I don't drag you into those geocode MIR issues
<seb128> ah
<seb128> that makes more sense
<Sweetshark> seb128: xz is really broken somehow on armhf. Installing fonts-dejavu-core fails too in the pbuilder.
<seb128> Sweetshark, or your pbuilder is screwed?
<pitti> seb128: ok, I pushed the necessary build dep updates to the packaging bzr
<Laney> desrt: I did a build with VERBOSE=1 and got http://paste.ubuntu.com/6763014/
<Sweetshark> seb128: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6763028/
<Sweetshark> seb128: well, pbuilder was created today from scratch.
<desrt> Laney: try mclasen... all of these new tests are his :(
<desrt> 11:41 <@mclasen> desrt: I didn't pay any attention to such fine details when writing that test...
<desrt> 11:43 <@mclasen> but... it got my coverage up by a few percentiles - who cares about robustness when they can have  green in lcov !
<Laney> that's reassuring
<Laney> the asyncqueue one isn't what I was expecting ...
<desrt> there are two obvious problems with that test
<desrt> one is the mixing of realtime and monotonic clicks
<desrt> *clocks
<desrt> the other is placing an upper limit on how long the test takes to run
<Laney> the whole "surely it's going to finish in this long" smells
<desrt> too many times we've been burnt by that by getting swapped out on a busy builder box
<larsu> 10 minutes ought to be enough for every builder box!
<desrt> we need to get a rapberri pi with a swap partition on an SD card running the glib testsuite in a loop while building webkit
<desrt> larsu: in this case 1 second...
<Laney> but yeah, I was expecting it to be an assertion failure there
<Laney> GLib (gthread-posix.c): Unexpected error from C library during 'pthread_cond_timedwait': Invalid argument.  Aborting.
<Laney> not that
<desrt> OH
<desrt> nice ;)
<desrt> how old is the kernel on that box?
<Laney> umm
<Laney> http://people.canonical.com/~laney/weird-things/buildlog_ubuntu-trusty-i386.glib2.0_2.39.3-0ubuntu2+laney1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
 * Laney feeds gedit more hamsters
<desrt> uh
<desrt> gedit just opened a pile of junk for me
<Laney> same
<Laney> wtf
<desrt> anyway
<desrt> Kernel version: Linux tipua 3.2.0-54-generic #82-Ubuntu SMP Tue Sep 10 20:08:42 UTC 2013 x86_64
<desrt> not old enough for my theory
<desrt> that kernel definitely has full support for monotonic clocks
<desrt> so invalid argument could come if we give a bad timeval
<Laney> not sure why he used a deprecated function there
<desrt> we need to test deprecated code to make sure it still works
<desrt> seb128 gets upset if we deprecate something and break it in the same cycle :)
<Laney> I'd expect to see a test for the real one as well though ;-)
<desrt> there is
<desrt> it's in the same test, further up
<desrt> mclasen expanded the test to also cover the deprecated versions
<Laney> not timeout_pop_unlocked
<desrt> right.  only timeout_pop
<Laney> ya
<Laney> anyway, let me go throw this link at him
<desrt> i have a theory
<Laney> may want to move over there now
<Laney> ah, you did
<Sweetshark> seb128: hmm, xz has a point. its kind hard to get memory on a pandaboard if there is a irqbalance process eating 863MB RES ...
<Sweetshark> i would consider that not exactly optimal or 'works as expected' though too.
<Sweetshark> "hey, im perfectly balancing the load of the threads that you cant start because there is no memory left over all the cores!"
<ogra_> Sweetshark, uncompressing should be fine ...
<ogra_> compressing is a pain
<Sweetshark> ogra_: both ran OOMed here. and when I tried building libreoffice it OOMed when generating the fake dep-package. But even if that would have succeeded, I assume I would not have gone far with that memory ;)
<ogra_> is that new ?
<ogra_> i mean libO used to build on pandas in the past
<Sweetshark> ogra_: the problem was the irqbalance process (outside the pbuilder) gone wild. I just killed it, problem ~solved.
<ogra_> i dont get why thats running at all ... we never did that at my times
<Sweetshark> ... well, except the mistery of why that process grew to use >800MB
<Laney> omg
<Laney> seb128: I made it scroll and click
<seb128> Laney, nice, did you use click_element()?
<Laney> what is that?
<Laney> guess not ¬_¬
<seb128> (that's what the SDK guys recommended me to use)
<Laney> do you mean click_object?
<seb128> it's an API that knows to scroll in a listview if needed
<seb128> Laney, http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-sdk-team/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/trunk/view/head:/tests/autopilot/ubuntuuitoolkit/tests/test_emulators.py#L660
<seb128> Laney, rather than move() and click()
<Laney> no I didn't know about that, only click_object
<seb128> k
<Laney> let me see if that works
<seb128> sorry, that's what I meant when I said "I've things to try on my todolist"
<seb128> I would have given you the specific if I understood you were going to look at it again
<seb128> that works for lists
<Laney> oh it's not a listview
<seb128> right, that's what I was going to say
<seb128> not sure if there are similar api for other layouts
<seb128> that should work in e.g the storage panel (that's a list iirc)
<Laney> yup
<Laney> can look at that tomorrow
<Laney> I just got bored of building glib so wanted to do something that was a bit different
<seb128> thanks for looking at that ;-)
<seb128> I've it on my list for some days but I keep getting distracted/have too many other things on my todolist
<Laney> it's going to take absolutely ages to scroll to each page like this
<seb128> how so?
<Laney> load u-s-s
<seb128> writing the code? or is autopilot slow?
<Laney> scroll to about ...
<Laney> scroll down to storage
<Laney> times the number of tests
<seb128> do we need to close/restart between each test?
<Laney> I'll probably make them just launch to the about panel straight away
<seb128> we could maybe pop/push the page?
<Laney> ap wants to do that
<seb128> mterry, hey, are robert_ancell or you looking at the unity-greeter ftbfs in trusty? (just pointing it out in case it's not a known issue)
<Laney> yay, all of the 'about' tests passed
<Laney> including storage
<seb128> mterry, it was failing on ppc64el which I assumed was an issue on the arch, but the test rebuild from doko shows the same issue on other archs
<seb128> Laney, \o/
<mterry> seb128, I think I just fixed that yesterday.  Failed in tests?
<seb128> yes
<Laney> will mp that tomorrow
<Laney> killzone time ;-)
<seb128> mterry, https://launchpadlibrarian.net/162156570/buildlog_ubuntu-trusty-i386.unity-greeter_14.04.1-0ubuntu2_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<seb128> (./unity-greeter-test:5239): Gdk-WARNING **: losing last reference to undestroyed window
<mterry> seb128, yup.  Fixed in trunk...
<seb128> mterry, upload! ;-)
<mterry> seb128, I should get a new 14.04 logo too though...
<mterry> seb128, is it urgent?
<seb128> mterry, no
<seb128> mterry, I mostly noticed because the build failure on ppc64el makes the gtk greeter shows on component mismatch
<Laney> build failures should be fixed in the archive really imo
<Laney> doko will ping you before long anyway :P
<seb128> yeah
<seb128> they should
<seb128> but that can wait a few days
<seb128> attente, indicator-keyboard fails to build in trusty, could you have a look?
<czajkowski> Sweetshark: https://joinup.ec.europa.eu/community/osor/news/advocacy-governments-should-choose-odf
<seb128> attente, one fails and there is an output "Source ID 16 was not found when attempting to remove it" (which is a new glib warning on invalid g_source_remove() use)
<seb128> attente, one *test* fails
<seb128> I guess that's the issue
<Sweetshark> czajkowski: thx, im somewhat following Gijs. Will you be at fosdem btw?
<czajkowski> Sweetshark: hell yeah :D
<czajkowski> I really like Gijs articles
<czajkowski> some good ones recently
<czajkowski> wil be in the NoSQL room on sunday
<czajkowski> will have cupcakes :)
<attente> seb128, ok
<Sweetshark> czajkowski: hmm, cupcakes!1!one!eleven
<Sweetshark> czajkowski: will consider to drop by ;)
<davmor2> chrisccoulson: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-keyboard/+bug/1269912 possible use case for oxide :)
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1269912 in webbrowser-app "maliit not triggered in maps.google.com" [Undecided,New]
#ubuntu-desktop 2014-01-17
<TheMuso> darkxst: How much testing have GNOME shell/mutter/gdm 3.10 had from PPA use?
<TheMuso> darkxst: I'm looking at your upload requests now.
<darkxst> TheMuso, quite a bit
<darkxst> have been there for atleast a month
<TheMuso> Ok.
<TheMuso> Starting to test build everything here.
<pitti> Good morning
<Wellark> Laney: hi, what meeting should I have had attended?
<Wellark> I missed your "Wellark?" here
<seb128> good morning and happy friday desktopers!
<seb128> yeah for archive unblocked
<seb128> didrocks, thanks for landing u-s-s, indicator-messages, g-c-c-unity ;-)
<didrocks> seb128: yw! :)
<didrocks> seb128: btw, I rerun merge and clean to check my -proposed detection
<didrocks> (which works :p)
<didrocks> not sure if it's published in the release pocket yet, but you can give it a try ;)
<seb128> it moved to release yes
<seb128> let me try to merge/clean
<didrocks> great!
<didrocks> and normally, the silo *should* free and unassign itself in the spreadsheet
<didrocks> first time running that code, let's see ;)
<seb128> ok, merge worked, it's cleaning the ppa
<seb128> didrocks, is that normal that the status is red on the first tab?
<didrocks> let's see if once cleaned, the information is reflected
<didrocks> is it rsynced?
 * didrocks checked
 * didrocks sees green
<didrocks> with "Landed. Cleaning silo"
<seb128> oh yeah, it just updated
<didrocks> yeah, you need to wait for a minute :p
<didrocks> so, it should move from "In silo … . Landed… Cleaning…" to "Landed" when the job finishes
<didrocks> and remove the association in landing-001 tab
<seb128> didrocks, so, the job is done but the tab is not cleaned
<didrocks> seb128: wait for a minute
<seb128> oh, now it is
<didrocks> ah, it updated, but there is a small error :)
<seb128> you are waiting for me to write something to let the action go? :p
<didrocks> let's see if it's only a ref one
<didrocks> ahah :)
<didrocks> no, the rsync is every minute
<seb128> the testing is "yes", should be "no" by default as well?
<didrocks> oh, (row, column) != (column, row)
<didrocks> ;)
<didrocks> (I inversed the 2)
<seb128> k
<seb128> didrocks, do you know if there is an unity7 landing planned?
<didrocks> seb128: nothing was requested, they are still working on it to be releasable AFAIK
<didrocks> also, QA wants to block landing if there is any test failure
<seb128> ok, I need to ping bregma
<didrocks> but they don't want to help fixing the AP tests
<didrocks> …
<seb128> shrug
<seb128> the issue is that the current version ftbfs
<seb128> which blocks some of the ppc64el builds
<seb128> it also makes indicator-applet and gnome-panel and stuff show on component mismatch
<seb128> current version -> trusty version
<didrocks> yeah, I followed the discussion
<didrocks> ppc64el ftbfs seems easy to fix?
<didrocks> if so, I would say just upload
<seb128> it's not ppc64el specific
<didrocks> ah…
<didrocks> ok, general ftbfs
<seb128> it fails on all arch and it's fixed in trunk unity by their most recent commit
<didrocks> deprecations?
<didrocks> ok
<seb128> they had a copy of a zg header
<seb128> not sure why it starts creating issue now
<seb128> but anyway they cleaned that and trunk should build fine
<seb128> which is why I'm asking about the landing
<seb128> I'm going to check with bregma what's the status I guess
<didrocks> ok, let's see with him
<didrocks> thanks!
<Laney> heeeey happy friday
<didrocks> seb128: I want to fix the spreadsheet to have the link for your future testing plan
<didrocks> hey Laney!
<Laney> Wellark: settings meeting every thurs
<didrocks> seb128: so that we don't give wrong examples :)
<seb128> Laney, hey, happy friday!
<didrocks> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Process/Merges/TestPlan/COMPONENT is the template
<didrocks> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Process/Merges/TestPlan/system-settings ?
<didrocks> (even if the page doesn't exist?)
<didrocks> or ubuntu-system-settings even?
<seb128> didrocks, basically you say that I need to file a wikipage? ;-)
<seb128> ubuntu-system-settings
<seb128> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Process/Merges/TestPlan/ubuntu-system-settings
<didrocks> seb128: ok, copying with the link, thanks ;)
<seb128> yw
<didrocks> seb128: I just prefer we don't mislead people in the first landing and cheat ;)
<seb128> your template page is empty, is that normal?
<didrocks> argh, I guess asac renamed it
 * didrocks checks
<didrocks> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Process/Merges/TestPlans/Common
<didrocks> (updated)
<seb128> thanks, I'm going to put some content in the u-s-s one today
<didrocks> thanks!
<seb128> yw ;-)
<seb128> is anyone interested looking at the folks ftbfs? doko is nagging about it because it blocks other component to be worked on for ppc64el
<seb128> if not I think I'm going to ping kenvandine about it later, he's the closer from a maintainer we had for that source
<Wellark> Laney: could someone add me to the list of participants? I will be dealing with networking settings in the near future.
<seb128> Wellark, Laney: I can do that
<Laney> I think I did it
<seb128> Laney, indeed you did, thanks ;-)
<Laney> hum
<Laney> ibus-pinyin is breaking image builds
<seb128> how so?
<Laney> The following packages have unmet dependencies: ibus-pinyin : Depends: python-ibus but it is not installable
<seb128> Laney, want me to have a look?
<seb128> in fact
<asac> didrocks: i didnt rename anything, or did I?
<seb128> happyaron, ^ do you know about that?
<asac> didrocks: maybe you didnt hit the save button?
<didrocks> asac: I based on the incoming rename to templates that we didn't do in fact
<didrocks> asac: I'll do the renaming + redirect and see if it works
<seb128> Laney, you got the autopilots to work on the device yesterday then?
<Laney> didn't try on device yet
<Laney> just with the reduced height
<Wellark> Laney, seb128: thanks!
<seb128> Wellark, thanks for joining ;-)
<seb128> Laney, ok, should be the same hopefully
<Laney> ya, will try in a minute
<Wellark> I have a bi-weekly network and telephony meeting overlapping, but I'm sure I can manage
<seb128> Wellark, let's see how it goes, if we need we can look at shifting it
<Laney> seb128: shall I do one 'ap fixes' branch or split it up a bit?
<seb128> Laney, I'm fine with one branch, since that's one "topic"
<Laney> okay, cool, ta
<seb128> TheMuso, could you update at-spi2-core? we are one minor version behind upstream/debian (which makes it being red on our version tracking table)
<seb128> Laney, happyaron: ok, seems like python-ibus' binary was in universe, I promoted it (since it comes from ibus)
<Laney> cool, thanks for looking into it
<Laney> I forgot how to use phablet-test-run to run locally modified tests
<Laney> or do I have to build and install the debs?
<seb128> Laney, if you go to the tests dir it should pick the local version before the system one (just autopilot run)
<seb128> I never used phablet-test-run so I can't comment about that
<Laney> ok
<seb128> sil2100, Mirv or didrocks can probably help though
<Laney> I think that's how they run them so I want to use that
<Laney> it's arch:all so I'm just going to install it
<didrocks> seb128: we are in a meeting to explain the new process, looking at it after that ;)
<Laney> don't worry about it
<seb128> didrocks, ok
<Laney> bah, still fails
<Laney> the scrolling doesn't work there
<seb128> :-(
<Laney> and mardy's code that we copied this from doesn't run on the phone ...
<Laney> yah boo
<seb128> tjaalton, mlankhorst, can the new libxfont be synced from Debian? it seems to include the fix for the CVE fix we have as a diff in the current version
<mlankhorst> sure
<tjaalton> yep
<seb128> thanks
<seb128> tjaalton, mlankhorst: libxi could be merged as well
<Laney> oh
<Laney> maybe it's hidden by the toolbar ...
<ritz> Sweetshark, hi, wrt https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libreoffice/+bug/1200277
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1200277 in libreoffice (Ubuntu) "[LibreOffice] - libreoffice-writer.desktop when drag/drop to desktop, 100% broken. " [Low,Fix released]
<ritz> I dont see this fixed, is this fix committed or released ?
<Sweetshark> ritz: its not an issue on saucy anymore AFAICS, so would need a precise series target.
<ritz> I do see this in trusty
 * ritz checks saucy 
<tjaalton> playing a radio stream on rhythmbox disables the screensaver, should I file a bug against rb or something else?
<tjaalton> on trusty, but guess this is what caused my issues in saucy
<tjaalton> "disables the screensaver" means that the screen doesn't blank
<tjaalton> stopping the playback fixes it again
<ritz> Sweetshark, nope, I still see the same issue. lo creates symlink rather then copying the desktop entries
<ritz> ahttps://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libreoffice/+bug/1200277/comments/17
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1200277 in libreoffice (Ubuntu) "[LibreOffice] - libreoffice-writer.desktop when drag/drop to desktop, 100% broken. " [Low,Fix released]
<Laney> rvr: hey, how did you get the tree of visible objects out of autopilot?
<rvr> Laney: introspector.py
<Laney> I can't get a working MainView or Toolbar object to close the toolbar ...
<rvr> Laney: lp:~veebers/+junk/introspector
<rvr> To use it, just pass the PID as the argument
<rvr> And remember to execute the program with -testability
<Laney> just running u-s-s normally?
<Laney> k
<Laney> this is large!
<rvr> hehe
<rvr> It is :)
<rvr> I usually grep by objectName
<Laney> rvr: Is an objectName needed to select by class too?
<Laney> I'm trying to do select_single(toolkit_emulators.MainView) but it can't find it
<rvr> Hmm
<Laney> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6767535/
<rvr> Laney: No, object name is not required
<Laney> hmm
<Laney> I don't see a MainView in that output
<Laney> and selecting by toolkit_emulators.Toolbar gives me autopilot.emulators.dbus.Toolbar instead of toolkit_emulators.Toolbar (class names may be slightly different) so I can't call close() on that
 * Laney fails
 * Laney also flails
<rvr> objectName: MainView_Header
<Laney> is that the right thing?
<rvr> Is the only thing I find in your paste that begins with MainView
<Laney> yes
<Laney> I don't think it's what we want though
<rvr> In line 16006 seems you have a Toolbar object
<Laney> yep
<Laney> I can't get that to select properly though :(
<rvr> Try with select_single('Toolbar')
<rvr> if not, give the toolbar an objectName in the QML file
<Laney> it's an automatic thing
<rvr> and retrieve it by objectName='blahblahblah'
<Laney> don't know how to do that
<rvr> Hmm
<Laney> class 'Toolbar' has no attribute 'close'
<Laney> so it is selecting it ...
<rvr> It has childrens
<rvr> Laney: What do you want to do?
<Laney> close the toolbar
<Laney> the button I want to click is underneath it
<seb128> Laney, put a sleep(1)?
<seb128> though that's going to make run even slower :/
<seb128> (the toolbar is open only for 1 second or so)
<rvr> "MainView is the root Item that should be used for all applications. It automatically adds a header and toolbar for its contents ..."
<Laney> seb128: hahaha
<Laney> that seems grim
<Laney> wait
 * Laney finds an 'emulator_base' argument
<Laney> yay!
<rvr> Laney: main_window.close_toolbar()
<rvr> and main_window.open_toolbar()
<Laney> yeah - but it doesn't work if you can't select the main window properly ;-)
<Laney> anyway, setting emulator_base lets me select the toolbar
<ritz> Sweetshark, hi, marking this as confirmed -  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libreoffice/+bug/1200277
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1200277 in libreoffice (Ubuntu) "[LibreOffice] - libreoffice-writer.desktop when drag/drop to desktop, 100% broken. " [Low,Fix released]
<seb128> ok, after some grub testing, time for some exercice
<seb128> be back in an hour or so
<Sweetshark> ritz: k, will recheck.
<ritz> thanks :)
<rvr> seb128: I think I fixed the problem
<Laney> which problem?
<rvr> Laney: The problem with ubuntu system settings "aboutPage"
<Laney> scrolling? I made that work yesterday
<rvr> Clicking on it
<rvr> on the phone
<Laney> rvr: howso?
<Laney> Actually I just checked my fix and it errors with "Cannot release finger: it's not pressed."
<Laney> rvr: so I'm interested in seeing what you did ...
<Laney> press() followed immediately by release() gives this error which doesn't make much sense ot me
<rvr> Magic!
<seb128> back
<seb128> rvr, enough teasing, what did you do to get it work?
<rvr> storagePage tests are still failing
<rvr> Trying to fix it too
<Laney> I have those working
<seb128> rvr, still, please share you diff for the first fix!
<Laney> don't duplicate
<seb128> and what Laney said
<seb128> rvr, can you push your current work somewhere? Laney has the other half, so together you might have it all working ;-)
<rvr> lp:~vrruiz/ubuntu-system-settings/fix-aboutpage-tests
<seb128> thanks
<Laney> merci!
<Laney> rvr: does test_license_page work for you?
<rvr> Laney: Let me check
<hikiko> hello :) just a quick question: I need to add a custom gsetting in org.compiz.unityshell.gschema.xml to check something and for the moment I am changing my local version... which is the package where I should apply my change if I want to make the change permanent at a later point? apt-file search didn't help me locate it :/
<Laney> dpkg -S /path/to/file
<hikiko> thanks Laney :D
<rvr> Laney: Yes, it pass
<seb128> rvr, on the device?
<rvr> seb128: Right
<seb128> kenvandine, hey
<rvr> Ran 1 test in 11.730s OK phablet@ubuntu-phablet:/tmp$
<seb128> kenvandine, could you have a look to the folks ftbfs? (doko pinged about it, it's blocking other components to build on new archs in trusty)
<kenvandine> seb128, sure
<seb128> kenvandine, thanks
<kenvandine> seb128, ugh... the ppc64el build?
<seb128> kenvandine, it's not ppc64el specific, it fails on all arches in the arch rebuild test from doko
<kenvandine> oh
<kenvandine> good :)
<seb128> kenvandine, could be a new vala issue or something
<kenvandine> most likely
<kenvandine> is there a bug?
<seb128> not that I know
<seb128> kenvandine, http://people.ubuntuwire.org/~wgrant/rebuild-ftbfs-test/test-rebuild-20140108-trusty.html basically
<kenvandine> ok, thx
<didrocks> seb128: the 3 requests you filed are ready?
<seb128> didrocks, yes
<didrocks> thx
<seb128> yw, thanks for looking at those ;-)
<seb128> desrt, larsu: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6769102/ ... what value is "proxy" supposed to have if there is no  "org.gnome.DisplayManager" on the bus?
<larsu> seb128: NULL
<seb128> shrug
<seb128> doesn't seem to happen
<larsu> hm, let me check
<larsu> seb128: ah, well-known names are tracked
<larsu> so you get an object that is filled in once a service with that name appears
<seb128> larsu, is that new behaviour?
<larsu> no...
<larsu> it's documented like that
<seb128> ok, so I guess that code never worked :/
<larsu> ha
<larsu> what exactly are your trying to do?
<seb128> that's accountsservice's way to check if gdm or lightdm is in use
<seb128> it checks if gdm's is on the bus
<seb128> if it's not it assumes it's lightdm
<larsu> that's a really bad (and inefficient) way of doing this
<larsu> it should simply call GetNameOwner(org.gnomeDisplayManager)
<seb128> (that's a distro patch)
<seb128> I'm not the one who wrote that code (and I'm not going to point finger)
<seb128> k
<larsu> want me to fix it?
<seb128> larsu, I've code built with debugging, if you tell me what call/function to use I can do the change
<seb128> g_dbus_proxy_get_name_owner on the proxy?
<seb128> well you said that getting the proxy was inefficient right?
<larsu> you're only using the proxy to find out which one is running, right?
<seb128> larsu, just g_dbus_proxy_new() g_dbus_proxy_get_name_owner()?
<seb128> yes
<larsu> okay, then just get the bus with g_bus_get_sync (G_BUS_TYPE_SESSION)
<didrocks> Laney and glib, with love :)
<larsu> and call g_dbus_connection_call_sync() on the resulting connection
<larsu> watch out, that has quite some parameters. Let me paste something for you :)
<larsu> seb128: http://paste.debian.net/76902/
<larsu> seb128: I didn't try compiling this....
<seb128> larsu, that's fine, that's enough info to avoid me reading through google and api docs for half an hour, danke!
<larsu> yw!
<didrocks> have a nice week-end everyone!
<seb128> larsu, wooot, works fine (just add to drop a "DO_" from the flag ;-)
<larsu> \o/
<seb128> larsu, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6769269/ if you want to sanity check?
<larsu> seb128: looks good!
<seb128> larsu, great, danke
<seb128> larsu, I was fixing another bug there (not putting a g_file_monitor on /etc/gdm/custom.conf if that file doesn't exist because it causes polling) and hit that one while checking if my change worked
<seb128> (well, polling when the directory doesn't exists, same result)
<larsu> it's always nice to find additional bugs when fixing one :)
<seb128> yeah
<seb128> shrug
 * seb128 looks at darkxst and Laney
<seb128> why do I keep hitting bugs while trying to fix that simple thing
<seb128> $ LANG= LANGUAGE= LC_ALL=C gnome-control-center.real
<seb128> libwayland-egl.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<seb128> Failed to load module: /usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/control-center-1/panels/libuser-accounts.so
<seb128> I bet money it's due to the new cogl/clutter
<seb128> grrrrrr
<Laney> remove libhybris
<Laney> there's some weird system going on in ld.so.conf.d
<seb128> Laney, thanks (why did I still have this one installed?)
<Laney> I have no idea
<Laney> I had it too
<seb128> some touch probably pulled it in at some point
<Laney> I think gst-bad depended on it for a bit
<Laney> ok, off to the climbing centre
<Laney> bye bye, have a good weekend!
<seb128> not that for me, I don't have it installed
<seb128> Laney, have fun at climbing
<seb128> have a good w.e as well ;-)
<seb128> you are right, time to call it a day
 * seb128 is done with accountsservice fixes/upload, cleaning emails backlog and calling a week as well
#ubuntu-desktop 2014-01-19
<Unit193> Howdy.  Would be nice if someone could re-open and review/edit the bug/patch here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/software-properties/+bug/1060543/comments/9
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1060543 in software-properties (Ubuntu) "Additional Drivers is not discoverable in Quantal" [Critical,Fix released]
#ubuntu-desktop 2015-01-12
<pitti> Good morning
<larsu> good morning!
<didrocks> morning
<larsu> bonjour didrocks!
<darkxst> hey didrocks larsu
<didrocks> morning larsu, hey darkxst!
<larsu> hi darkxst
<larsu> Monday \o/
<darkxst> Monday night here!
<larsu> you're lucky!
<larsu> looks like night here as well, so I could pretend
<larsu> and just go to bed now
<darkxst> seb128, Laney, didrocks pitti: curious if was to apply for -desktop team would I have your support now?
<didrocks> darkxst: I didn't sponsor a lot of your work, so would let other voting, but I guess you mostly shall apply :)
<darkxst> didrocks, true, you probably spend more time reviewing our MIR
<darkxst> s
<didrocks> yep ;)
<SURESH> Can any one tell me how to start contribute to Ubuntu
<didrocks> SURESH: hey, I would start reading this: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ContributeToUbuntu
<didrocks> there are many ways of contributing to ubuntu and I guess most of them are listed there
<larsu> ochosi: just attached a patch to https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=742181
<ubot5> Gnome bug 742181 in Theme ""show images in menus" causes weird padding outside GNOME" [Minor,Unconfirmed]
<ochosi> morning larsu
<larsu> morning :)
<ochosi> nice monday morning surprise :)
<LocutusOfBorg1> hi desktopperz!
<didrocks> hey ochosi, LocutusOfBorg1
<ochosi> hey didrocks
<ochosi> (and everyone else)
<didrocks> happyaron: hey! do you mind changing the status of the bugs on the fcitx MIR? Most of them are still incomplete, while you assigned them to me, so it's not clear if those are ready or still needs work
<happyaron> didrocks: how should I change them?
<didrocks> happyaron: NEW or Confirmed are fine, just avoid Incomplete and Fix committed :)
<ochosi> seb128: whenever you're around and have a minute for xdg-utils, lemme know
<happyaron> didrocks: IIRC the only fix committed was set by you, but I'm not sure what does it mean
<happyaron> I can change other ones
<ochosi> seb128: basically i wanna check whether you're ok with pulling the latest version from upstream and whether i can be of any help with that
<ochosi> seb128: xdg-screensaver, to be exact
<didrocks> happyaron: right, that one is fine, I validated it. I'm just speaking about the "incomplete" ones that needs to be changed
<happyaron> ok
<didrocks> thx!
<happyaron> didrocks: done, :)
<didrocks> thanks!
<happyaron> I should thank you, :)
<mlankhorst> ok transfer functions fixed hopefully
<mlankhorst> willcooke: I should have a less corrupt Xmir for arm soon hopefully
<willcooke> mlankhorst, nice!  Thanks!
<willcooke> good morning all
<mlankhorst> morning
<larsu> hi!
<didrocks> good morning willcooke
<Laney> hey hey
<darkxst> hey Laney
<didrocks> hey Laney!
<Laney> darkxst: I think so, some time ago I would have been worried that you would forget Ubuntu specific stuff, but seems better now
<Laney> hey darkxst & didrocks ;-)
<Laney> good weekends?
<darkxst> Laney, no bad weekend, dug 12m of trenches some of that in the rain ;(
<darkxst> next weekend will be better! off to the mountains
<Laney> sounds like punishment for a crime
<darkxst> Laney, no, but need to get power, water and sewer into shed
<darkxst> and cheaper for me to dig, than the plumber doing it
<didrocks> Laney: was good, yeah
<didrocks> yourself?
<Laney> not bad thanks
<Laney> lunch at the cafe down the road (in a converted shipping container, cool!), painted the kitchen again, climbing, friends for dinner
 * darkxst thinks Laney should come to Arapiles ;) 
 * Laney looks it up
<darkxst> Laney, it is basically the climbing mecca for trad atleast, in austrailia
<darkxst> and perhaps the world?
<darkxst> 2000 climbs withing 10mins walk from camp ;)
<Laney> nice
<Laney> I've only done trad a couple of times
<Laney> sport a few more, but usually bouldering
<mlankhorst> bah another reason for the transfer functions to fail..
<mlankhorst> Mesa: User error: GL_INVALID_OPERATION in glReadPixels(invalid format GL_ALPHA and/or type GL_UNSIGNED_BYTE)
<seb128> ochosi, yeah, getting the most recent version/merging with debian would be useful, if you want to do it please feel free
<ochosi> seb128: right, my packaging/syncing skills are next to 0, i could probably pull in the script from debian and propose that as a merge-request
<ochosi> if that would be helpful
<seb128> ochosi, well if you don't feel like doing the merge you can submit the change you need only and let the merge to somebody else
<ochosi> right, i thought that maybe it's easier to get the change once the sync is done
<larsu> Laney: morning!
<larsu> Laney: what's the gtk situation? The one in vivid seems different from the one in ~ubuntu-desktop
 * larsu wants to MR some patches
<ochosi> seb128: we could start with dropping this superfluous patch that duplicates code: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-branches/ubuntu/vivid/xdg-utils/vivid/view/head:/debian/patches/xserver-blanking.diff
<ochosi> that was seemingly merged already but is still carried as a patch
<Laney> larsu: looks the same to me
<Laney> laney@vivid:~/dev/canonical/packaging/desktop/gtk+3.0/build-area/archive$ debdiff ../gtk+3.0_3.14.6-0ubuntu1.dsc gtk+3.0_3.14.6-0ubuntu1.dsc dpkg-source: warning: extracting unsigned source package (/home/laney/dev/canonical/packaging/desktop/gtk+3.0/build-area/gtk+3.0_3.14.6-0ubuntu1.dsc)
<Laney> laney@vivid:~/dev/canonical/packaging/desktop/gtk+3.0/build-area/archive$
<Laney> oho, maybe I didn't push
<Laney> try that
<seb128> ochosi, does that create any issue?
<ochosi> seb128: no, it just removes code that is in the bash script twice. i'll send you the MR in a minute then you'll see...
<seb128> ochosi, yeah, I saw it when we discussed it previous cycle
<seb128> it just that it was not important enough to justify an upload by itself
<seb128> which is probably still the case
<ochosi> yeah
<seb128> we should clean that out if we upload for any other reason though
<seb128> and yes please mp it, so it's tracked
<ochosi> but it's important enough to merge it in imo
<ochosi> and i'll have at least one more MR for xdg-screensaver this cycle
<ochosi> (light-locker gained fd.org screensaver dbus support)
<seb128> right
<ochosi> seb128: i hope it's ok that i directly put you down as a reviewer
<seb128> sure you can, but ubuntu-sponsors would be better
<seb128> well, I can approv that one, not sure if I've slots for merging xdg-utils this week
<seb128> so sure, I can approve, I'm maybe not going to upload though
<ochosi> ok, that'd be fine
<ochosi> i'll take a look whether there's more in upstream
<seb128> thanks
<larsu> *giggle* "Since there are no words, ..."
<larsu> Laney: probably this is what he meant (saves a compare and is more consistent with the rest of the function)
<Laney> I guess so
<Laney> took a few minutes to work it out
<larsu> ya, he could have been a bit more verbose on that...
<Laney> ah well
<Laney> grr
<Laney> chromium keeps falsely (I think) claiming that tabs have gone unresponsive
<Laney> it pops up a dialog to tell you this
<Laney> anyone else seeing something like that?
<Cimi> Wellark, hey! hello :)
<willcooke> Laney, hmm, I saw a couple of those over the weekend
<Laney> happens all the time
<Laney> if I pick 'wait' and go to the tab it always seems fine
<willcooke> oh, no it's not that bad for me
<willcooke> Version 39.0.2171.65 Ubuntu 14.04 (64-bit)
<Laney> but it's annoying enough that I just kill it and then refresh when I want to actually use it again
<Laney> Version 39.0.2171.65 Ubuntu 15.04 (64-bit)
<Laney> which is fine because I use firefox for real browsing. :P
<willcooke> :)
<Laney> "STOP SLACKING ON TWEETDECK"
<willcooke> ;)
<Laney> but it doesn't seem to happen when the tab is focused
<Laney> so actually it's telling me to look more
<Laney> i am confuse
<willcooke> Do you have any extensions installed?  (Grasping at straws here)
<larsu> Trevinho: I don't understand your comment. What's a "list of applications for each app id"? App ids are supposed to be unique
<Laney> yeah, some
<larsu> Trevinho: good catch on the missing free, thanks!
<Laney> I'll see if there is some way to get debugging info out next time it happens
<Trevinho> larsu: yes, but keeping track of the relation app-id -> desktop file
<Trevinho> larsu: you can baiscally rematch the new windows quickly
<larsu> Trevinho: it's supposed to be the same
<Trevinho> indeed, so we don't need to do all the checks to figure out what 's their partent app
<Trevinho> parent*
<larsu> not sure I understand...
 * larsu doesn't know a lot about bamf ;)
<Trevinho> well, if we save the app-id for each application (if present), then when a new window gets opened, we can do as a first check: let's see if we already know this window app id, and if we do, let's just set it as a child of an already known app
<Trevinho> however, this is just optimization, probably
<larsu> ah, right
<Trevinho> so we can skip it if we don't have matching issues
<larsu> I'll leave that to you ;)
<Trevinho> :)
<larsu> Trevinho: pushed a fix for the leak. Thanks!
<Trevinho> np
<Trevinho> and thank you for the branch
<larsu> yw
<Trevinho> larsu: ah, can you also apply http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/9717822/ or ci-train won't love it
<larsu> Trevinho: uh not this again
<larsu> Trevinho: pushed. Thanks for reminding me.
<Laney> I always mess up quilt and git when working with full source packages
<Laney> raargh
<Laney> quilt buildpackage -S # no thanks
<mlankhorst> willcooke: can you test https://mblankhorst.nl/etc/Xmir on your phone? I *think* i fixed all corruption..
<mlankhorst> I know, a bold claim..
<willcooke> mlankhorst, :)
<willcooke> mlankhorst, looks good so far :)
<mlankhorst> goodie
<mlankhorst> all corruption etc gone?
<willcooke> mlankhorst, certainly the issues I saw in LO
<willcooke> haven't tried any gnome apps yet...
<mlankhorst> oke
<willcooke> Kerblamo!  Crashed Mir :D
<mlankhorst> yeah I get that too, might be from having a buggy mir snapshot..
<mlankhorst> looks like there's a new mir release in vivid though, so it might no longer be needed
<willcooke> ack
<willcooke> food time
<mlankhorst> good :) I'll test with mir 0.10
<didrocks> happyaron: did you check the packages you turned back from incomplete to confirmed? There has been no fix released in ubuntu
<didrocks> happyaron: it's already the second that I find in that state, will turn then back, and readd the same comment has no upload was done :/
<willcooke> qengho, anyone, does Chrome exist for ARM?
<Laney> laney@iota> rmadison -s vivid chromium-browser                                                                                             ~ chromium-browser | 39.0.2171.65-0ubuntu1.1108 | vivid/universe | source, amd64, armhf, i386
<Laney> looks like it is built at least ...
 * Laney spots a typo in rmadison's manpage
 * Laney assumes nobody will mind if he fixes it directly in git (H)
<willcooke> ah, I need specifically Chrome
<willcooke> I am assuming it doesnt exist publically
<Laney> https://dl.google.com/linux/chrome/deb/dists/stable/main/binary-armhf/Packages doesn't exist
<willcooke> thx Laney
<mlankhorst> willcooke: good news is that the updates to mir should obsolete my hacky version, just flash a new version and re-enable ppa again.. I'm testing if theory matches reality
<mlankhorst> looks like a small test confirms it
<willcooke> mlankhorst, nice work!  Ok, I will get another video out this afternoon, and then I will upgrade and test
<mlankhorst> ok upgrade seems to work as it should
<qengho> willcooke: There is no discrete Google Chrome for ARM, but we build chromium-browser for armhf. That is a reason we don't have a flash player for ARM. There IS a ChromeOS for ARM, of course. There's a Chrome in that!
<Sweet5hark> willcooke: since screenshots btw ;)
<desrt> hi humans
<didrocks> hey desrtmachina!
<pitti> killallhumans! killallhumans!
<desrt> woh woh woh
<pitti> err, I mean, hello desrt, how are you? :-)
 * desrt isn't that kind of machine
<Sweet5hark> seb128: I just bumped 4.4.0~rc2 for vivid to the prereleases ppa, now wading through the MIR and debian sync galore for packages where I still use internal versions. I will likely come around with a list of candidates in the next days. prepare for impact ;)
<desrt> actually, wait
 * desrt isn't a machine!
<pitti> desrt: more like a Dalek one?
<didrocks> exterminate!
<desrt> pitti: not good, but things are about to get better
<pitti> desrt: ugh -- the plague struck?
 * desrt just poured coffee
<pitti> aaah
 * didrocks is happy to see pitti starting to get DW references ;)
<willcooke> Sweet5hark, it is a screen shot, sort of.
<willcooke> ;p
<pitti> didrocks: I'm through the first season now
<didrocks> pitti: the best is yet to come! ;)
<didrocks> enjoy particularly season 2 to <…> (no spoiler :p)
<Sweet5hark> desrt: one does have to be a machine to be a misanthrop ;)
<desrt> Sweet5hark: does or does not?
<Sweet5hark> whops, s/does/does not/
 * desrt is an anthropophile!
<desrt> (is that a thing?)
<Sweet5hark> desrt: only in esperanto
<desrt> definitely not an esperanto word :)
<desrt> would probably be 'homemulo' or something
<Sweet5hark> desrt: make it one! didnt everyone squeeze something of their language into it? why shouldnt you?
<desrt> Sweet5hark: in practice, yes, but that tends to happen at a different level -- and it also tends to effect everyone who is a second-speaker of any language
<desrt> little bits of grammar or sentence-formation logic or even figure of expression creep in
<willcooke> Anyone know a reason why Ubuntu might not work on a 4k display?  (Just asking, some people are going to be trying it out, and they have my mobile number if it doesnt work :) )
<ochosi> graphic cards/drivers? (just a guess)
<qengho> willcooke: bandwidth of cables? That's a lot of data. The cable that works for Other Display might not be good enough.
<willcooke> thx ochosi qengho
<qengho> I'm booting to fresh Vivid. No SSH or IRC client creds over there. Back in a bit.
<mlankhorst> willcooke: I've also uploaded the changes to ppa, and proposed my glamor fixes to upstream
<willcooke> mlankhorst, great stuff, thank you
<seb128> Sweet5hark, hey, ok, noted ;-)
<Sweet5hark> seb128: ;)
<seb128> desrt, speaking of esperanto, have you seen that duolingo is adding support for learning it?
<desrt> yup
<desrt> a friend of mine is one of those working on it
<seb128> nice
<desrt> they're having the most ridiculous arguments right now
<desrt> in true esperanto style :)
<desrt> like whether the months should have capitals
<didrocks> have a good evening! have to go early today to see the doctor
<Laney> good luck!
<mlankhorst> good luck
<mhall119> willcooke: is there any specific hardware that is being targeted for the Unity 8 desktop images?
<willcooke> mhall119, no, not really
<willcooke> mhall119, but
<willcooke> AIUI, Mir needs Intel gfx atm
<willcooke> plus a touch screen
<willcooke> you can manage without the touch screen actually
<mhall119> willcooke: thanks, I'm really intersted in showing it off with a touch screen
<mhall119> FWIW, my wife's Asus X202E ran it perfectly
<Laney> larsu: Just uploaded gtk 3.14.7, please pull your branch again
<mhall119> willcooke: I love the XMir videos, is that someting that's going to be working out-of-the-both in the Ubuntu Next images?
<willcooke> mhall119, I'm throwing some ideas around in my head about that atm
<willcooke> I'm not sure it's ready for the big time yet
<willcooke> but also, it would be *reallllly* nice to have it there
<mhall119> yeah, but the point of Ubuntu Next is to land things "not ready for the big time" isn't it?
<willcooke> true dat
<willcooke> seb128, mlankhorst, any thoughts?  ^^
<seb128> willcooke, though on?
<seb128> the next image is built from the archive atm
<seb128> so we don't include non-merged code
<seb128> mhall119, ^
<willcooke> seb128, right, so should we move xmir out of ppa?
<seb128> correct
<seb128> or discuss making next more experimental and use ppas and such
<willcooke> seb128, interesting idea.  Make Desktop Next truly bleeding edge.  We risk ending up with stable/unstable versions and the hell therein
<willcooke> or we just say "Desktop next is perma-testing, you want to play then go for it, but it will probably break"
<willcooke> which is kinda where we are now
<willcooke> (just thinking out loud)
<willcooke> Well, I'm up for it
<desrt> must... resist... urge... to .... kill..... self.....
<desrt> the combined contents of the 'notes' 'limitations and caveats' 'dealing with rename events' and 'bugs' sections of the manpage for inotify are enough to send the reader into a deep depression
<popey> willcooke: your guys work hit phoronix ㋛
<popey> (again)
<Laney> IMHO it'd be good to put stuff in the Ubuntu archive often as long as it mostly works
<Laney> PPAs for really experimental stuff
 * Laney → EOD though, ttylé
<willcooke> cheers Laney
<willcooke> popey, cool, thanks.
 * willcooke checks
<willcooke> woot
<mlankhorst> willcooke: I think xmir is too experimental right now
<willcooke> fair enough I reckon
<mlankhorst> I mean it will work with mesa, probably even kms_swrast
<mlankhorst> but it's not at a point where it's usable for everyone :P
<willcooke> I think that's a good call
<ChrisTownsend> Besides, Xmir windows on the Unity8 desktop are nearly useless because 1) They don't resize and 2) Mouse input is busted.
<mlankhorst> well that was the main reason ;-)
<ChrisTownsend> Yep
<mlankhorst> I think I will still add rotation/reflection support and leave it there, without input I can't do much more
<ChrisTownsend> Just thought I'd add my 2 cents for the record.:)
<willcooke> :)
<mlankhorst> ChrisTownsend: oh and lack of arbitrary cursors
<ChrisTownsend> mlankhorst: Yeah, and that too.
<willcooke> jeez, you guys are picky
<willcooke> ;p
<ChrisTownsend> lol
<mlankhorst> but I think the glamor backend is pretty solid now :P
 * willcooke -> eod
#ubuntu-desktop 2015-01-13
<pitti> Good morning
<larsu> bonjour!
<didrocks> good morning
<larsu> hi didrocks!
<didrocks> hey larsu, how goes?
<larsu> good thanks! And you?
<didrocks> I'm good, neck mostly fixed (but still will need a visit next month)
<didrocks> and I'll try to book to the sport doctor for my knees today…
<didrocks> seems that this week then I can't run and I can't cycle :/
<larsu> :(
<larsu> good to hear you're taking care of it though
<didrocks> yeah, I hope to get that fixed at some point…
<pitti> bonjour larsu et didrocks !
<pitti> didrocks: ouch!
<didrocks> bonjour pitti !
<seb128> good morning desktopers
<didrocks> salut seb128
<seb128> lut didrocks ;-)
<willcooke> le yawn
<seb128> hey willcooke
<didrocks> morning willcooke
<larsu> morning!
<seb128> hey larsu ;-)
<Laney> howdy!
<pitti> bonjour seb128, comment vas-tu ?
<pitti> hey willcooke
<seb128> hey Laney pitti, wie gehts?
<willcooke> morning pitti Laney
<seb128> pitti, ça va bien, merci ;-)
<pitti> seb128: gut, danke! wir haben sehr schoene Sonne gerade!
<seb128> pitti, lucky you, it's strong wind and some rain here
<Laney> doing good!
<Laney> it's also sunny here :-)
<Laney> blue skies
 * pitti ^5s Laney
<didrocks> hey Laney!
<seb128> great, enjoy it guys ;-)
 * seb128 hopes sun comes to say hey here as well
 * pitti pushes some northwestwards
<seb128> danke :-)
<Laney> hey didrocks
<willcooke> ahhh, the comments section on Phoronix makes me chuckle
<seb128> summary? ;-)
<darkxst> willcooke, Phoronix is a troll-hive of people who have no idea what they are talking about (mostly)
<Laney> didrocks: can we promote adwaita-icon-theme or do you want a proper MIR?
<Laney> it's needed for gtk's testsuite atm
<Laney> so build-time only for Ubuntu
<darkxst> Laney, did you still want to split that?
<Laney> yeah
<Laney> not now though
<darkxst> Laney, https://launchpad.net/~gnome3-team/+archive/ubuntu/gnome3-staging/+files/adwaita-icon-theme_3.14.0-0ubuntu1%7Eutopic2.dsc
<Laney> what is it?
<darkxst> a package that ricotz split some time ago
<willcooke> darkxst, :)
<didrocks> Laney: is it a split or part of something that was in main already?
<willcooke> seb128, the conversation immediately degraded in to an argument about why Mir was called Mir
<Laney> didrocks: it's the successor to gnome-icon-theme
<didrocks> Laney: but it's new "code/icons"?
<darkxst> didrocks, some new icons, not many
<didrocks> I guess a MIR would still be needed, at least, to ensure that everyone got the questions of deps and size
<darkxst> though it merged a few other packages, like gnome-icon-theme-symbolic
<didrocks> even if it's just a build-dep, as then, something may accidently starts depending on it
<darkxst> Laney, speaking of which transitioning to a-i-t will be a bit of work, why do so many apps depend on gnome-icon-theme?
<Laney> because they want to ensure the icons are there in any random environment I guess
<Laney> if they are compatible we can provide a transitional package
<didrocks> willcooke: well, this one is even more depressing: http://www.phoronix.com/forums/showthread.php?111986-Ubuntu-Make-Adds-Google-Go-Support-Game-Category
<didrocks> they are trolling about phoronix headline
<Laney> hahaha, Game Category
<mlankhorst> phoronix sometimes has a run in with reality, but it usually tries to avoid it..
<darkxst> didrocks, Michael seems to have a good business selling ads to trolls!
<didrocks> yeah ;)
<mlankhorst> phoronix forums are unmoderated and usually pure bile..
<darkxst> Laney, should be compatible, not aware of any icons removed, but there seem to be a lot of new icons not included in the 'not-in-humanity' list
<Laney> I don't think it's been updated really
<darkxst> or ever?
<Laney> the pan- icons need to be in -i-t not -full
<Laney> should probably make a script when doing the split this time
<Laney> I'll try to do this before Feature Freeze if nobody else does
<Laney> writing the MIR currently
<darkxst> Laney, ok, I will probably focus on patching the remaing 3.14 apps (once I am done porting gjs to exact-rooting and building my shed)
<Laney> didrocks: bug #1410174 if you have a minute
<ubot5> bug 1410174 in adwaita-icon-theme (Ubuntu) "[MIR] adwaita-icon-theme" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1410174
<Laney> seb128: could you subscribe desktop-bugs please?
<seb128> Laney, done
<Laney> merci!
<Laney> the previous version had this b-d too, but managed to go in
<didrocks> Laney: probably later today or tomorrow morning, I have exploded my MIR time for the week :)
<Laney> I bet it used the silo backdoor
<seb128> Laney, there is a new evo stack (3.12.10), if you do the update can you backport the fix for https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/evolution-data-server/+bug/1406164 as well (I added the git commit url to the bug)
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1406164 in evolution-data-server (Ubuntu) "evolution-calendar-factory crashed with SIGABRT in g_mutex_clear()" [High,Fix committed]
<Laney> seb128: if it's the one in the stable branch then I already have that picked locally, but thanks for the pointer
<Laney> think I'll SRU .10 too
<seb128> Laney, yw, it's likely it, I noticed it looking at e.u.c
<Laney> looks like it
<seb128> Laney, danke ;-)
<Laney> I started to work on that yesterday
<Laney> then got distracted by this a-i-t stuff
<Laney> back to that in a minute ;-)
 * Laney puts the kettle on first
<Laney> oh god we've run out of tea!
 * didrocks knows map tea to father ted soap opera
<didrocks> now*
<willcooke> Laney, don't joke about that sort of thing man
<Laney> this is no joke
<willcooke> Get to the shop, stat
<Laney> I found some dregs of vanilla tea and poured it all into the pot on top of the stuff we used this morning
<Laney> this might get me to lunch
<Laney> hand to mouth living
<willcooke> :)
<willcooke> larsu, I'm running metacity on my phone and the font size is waaay to big, can I change that?
<willcooke> for example, the title bar on a window is about 1/4 of the screen
<willcooke> and I installed gconf-editor, but I cant use it because the font size means I can only see the first half of one word
<willcooke> any ideas?
<larsu> willcooke: you can change gsettings from the command line as well
<larsu> willcooke: `gsettings set org.gnome.desktop.interface font-name "Ubuntu 10"`
<willcooke> thanks larsu
<Cimi> Wellark, ping
<larsu> willcooke: I hope that's the font size you're looking for ;)
<willcooke> I'll give it a go
<Laney> larsu: fancy pushing gnome bug #741653 for me?
<ubot5> Gnome bug 741653 in gio "gnetworkmonitornm: Check if network-manager is running" [Normal,Unconfirmed] http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=741653
<larsu> Laney: can do
<larsu> status is not accept-commit_now
<larsu> but I guess hadess' comment is enough
<Laney> looks like it is to me?
<larsu> ah. /me is blind
<larsu> (and has one too many bugzilla windows open)
<Laney> :)
 * larsu builds, just in case ;)
<Laney> haha
<Laney> like a true sponsor
<ricotz> Laney, having fun with hadess ;)
<larsu> Laney: done
<Laney> there's worse maintainers :P
<Laney> thanks!
<larsu> ya
 * ricotz pointed him to the bug after this partial commit
<Laney> ricotz: well spotted to you then
<ricotz> Sweet5hark, hi, did you got my email?
<Sweet5hark> ricotz: about?
<Sweet5hark> 4.4 ppa?
<ricotz> Sweet5hark, yes
<Sweet5hark> will do that when we are near 4.4 final
<desrt> moin, ubuntanoj
<ricotz> Sweet5hark, just create it, no need to fill right now
<willcooke> hey desrt
<willcooke> desrt, space news!  http://www.theregister.co.uk/2015/01/13/lost_beagle_found_mars_nasa/
<desrt> wow.  old news.
<desrt> pretty amazing that we have sats around mars that can pick up something that small :)
<larsu> morning desrt!
<desrt> larsu: 'lo
<desrt> willcooke: too bad about the poor conditions for video on saturday, eh?
<willcooke> yeah, thats a shame
<desrt> that's almost a bigger shame than the failed landing
<desrt> it would have almost been 'too good' if they nailed that one on the first try :)
<willcooke> heh, where's the fun in that :)
<willcooke> I'm confident that they will get it to work
 * desrt wonders how many sats are in mars orbit these days
<willcooke> desrt, 13
<desrt> i kinda like thinking about the rovers as having cellphones
<desrt> and the sats as being a cell network on mars
<desrt> it's not so far from the truth
<willcooke> :)
<desrt> we got cellphones there
<desrt> we got google *cough*earth there
<desrt> we just need humans now
<willcooke> I think they use X band which is ~ 9 Ghz
<desrt> i'd have figured they would use something lower-frequency
<desrt> but i guess when you don't have an atmosphere to worry about....
<mitya57> Is there at least one Ubuntu installation on Mars?
<desrt> probably not
 * desrt wouldn't trust linux up there :)
<mitya57> I know that ISS has Debian 6
<desrt> ISS is another story
<desrt> there are humans there to press ctrl-alt-del if things go wrong :)
<jpds> mitya57: More likely Red Hat.
<mitya57> Because mars is red?
<willcooke> Because of the on-site support package
 * desrt digs into inotify, again
<seb128> bah, there is something wrong sometimes after updates in vivid
<seb128> like I get regular polkit prompting for standard action like adding user datas to accountsservice, or if I try to reboot
<seb128> seems like also things like suspend inhibit stop working (my laptop suspended on lid close during lunch which it's not supposed to do)
<seb128> I wonder if that's a systemd thing, I didn't notice it before using it
<seb128> or it's a vivid issue that started around the time I switched init
<seb128> didrocks, pitti, ^ did you read about/see such issues?
<pitti> seb128: when I switch users I sometimes see a polkit dialog about "changing user properties" when I switch back to my user; that might be related?
<seb128> pitti, not sure, I've not switched user and that was after upgrade
<pitti> seb128: I haven't seen that one yet; the above is closest to what you describe that I've seen before
<pitti> seb128: that sounds like logind is crashing or doesn't survive the restart
<seb128> yeah
<pitti> seb128: if you can reproduce it with "sudo systemctl restart systemd-logind.service", that would confirm this
<seb128> pitti, ok, trying that in a bit and letting you know
<seb128> do we restart logind on upgrade with upstart as well?
<seb128> or is that when systemd is updated?
<pitti> seb128: no, I don't think we did that
<pitti> in general it's better to restart daemons on package upgrades to apply bug fixes, and it should work for logind
<pitti> we don't restart journald because that does cause breakage
<pitti> but I restart logind all the time; it keeps its state in /run, so restarting it should be fine
<pitti> "should": how it's meant to work -- not "bugs like the above" don't happen :)
<seb128> right
<seb128> pitti, restarting logind is not what creates the issue
<pitti> seb128: ack; I do that quite often and haven't seen those effects
<pitti> seb128: if you are able to recreate such a situation, "loginctl show-session $XDG_SESSION_ID" might be interesting -- i. e. not active or no Display or whatever
<seb128> pitti, ok, going to do that next time I see the issue
<seb128> I don't have it atm, I tried to restart logind or to dpkg -i the deb from today's systemd update, no luck
<willcooke> nearly meeting time already
<willcooke> qengho has no IRC
<willcooke> #startmeeting Desktop Weekly Meeting - 2015-01-13
<meetingology> Meeting started Tue Jan 13 15:30:24 2015 UTC.  The chair is willcooke. Information about MeetBot at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/meetingology.
<meetingology> Available commands: action commands idea info link nick
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Welcome to the Desktop Team | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For support please join #ubuntu | Issues with GTK 3.14? Check here: http://pad.ubuntu.com/gtk-update-v | Desktop Weekly Meeting - 2015-01-13 | Current topic:
<willcooke> Roll call:  attente_, desrt, dgadomski, didrocks, FJkong, happyaron, Laney, larsu, mlankhorst, qengho, seb128, sweet5hark
<didrocks> hey
<willcooke> I have updates from TheMuso, tkamppeter.  Robert_ancell is out at linuxconf.
<larsu> g'day
<dgadomski> hello everyone, happy new year
<Sweet5hark> heya
<willcooke> qengho is having IRC issues right now, so we will probably need to skip him
<seb128> _o/
<willcooke> We have a few announcements today
<FJKong> hello
<willcooke> First of all, dgadomski is going to be sitting in our meetings so we can keep in touch with him better.  Welcome to the gang (again) :)
<happyaron> hi
<dgadomski> thanks willcooke :)
<seb128> hey dgadomski ;-)
<dgadomski> seb128 o/
<FJKong> oh welcome again XD
<willcooke> Secondly, we have a slight re-jig of work focus for seb128, Laney and larsu.  We can talk about that as we get to each of them in turn.
<willcooke> So let's start the ball rolling with attente_
<willcooke> #topic attente_
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Welcome to the Desktop Team | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For support please join #ubuntu | Issues with GTK 3.14? Check here: http://pad.ubuntu.com/gtk-update-v | Desktop Weekly Meeting - 2015-01-13 | Current topic: attente_
<happyaron> wow, :)
<willcooke> I think I saw a merge for relative positioning inside Mir?
<desrt> i saw a branch...
<willcooke> ah, kk - so some progress in the right direction at least
<willcooke> When I spoke to attente_ last week he said he'd solved a few of the tool bar issues he was having too
<willcooke> or maybe it was yesterday
<willcooke> meh
<attente_> fixed the hover-over-parent-menu issue, waiting for merge https://code.launchpad.net/~attente/gtk/mir-fix-menubar-mouseover/+merge/245874
<attente_> mostly got blocked on https://bugs.launchpad.net/mir/+bug/1409133 and https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg/+bug/1408593
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1409133 in mir (Ubuntu) "Heavy black flickering in mir_demo_server" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1408593 in xorg (Ubuntu) "X server disables acceleartion or turns off output (makes screen black) after kernel upgrade to v3.18 (Ubuntu Vivid)" [High,Confirmed]
<willcooke> congrats on the fix :)
<willcooke> attente_, can someone help unblock you on those others?
<Laney> bleh
<Laney> I never find out about ubuntu-desktop MPs
<Laney> want to get those on the sponsoring queue
<attente_> duflu was helping with https://bugs.launchpad.net/mir/+bug/1409133, but still not sure where the problem lies
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1409133 in mir (Ubuntu) "Heavy black flickering in mir_demo_server" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<seb128> attente_, that xorg issue, did you try the 3.19 kernel from the kernel team ppa?
<attente_> 1408593 is ok now. just had to boot a newer kernel
<attente_> seb128: yeah
<attente_> seems to be fixed upstream
<seb128> attente_, k, I see a similar issue, apw asked me to try the ppa
<seb128> 3.18 shows plymouth and then no vt/greeter
<seb128> booting 3.16 works
<attente_> yeah, same problem
<attente_> i'm using 3.19.0-031900rc3-generic
<seb128> cool
<willcooke> oki, thanks attente_
<desrt> pick me! pick me!
<willcooke> next up its................
 * desrt waves hand
<willcooke> #topic desrt
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Welcome to the Desktop Team | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For support please join #ubuntu | Issues with GTK 3.14? Check here: http://pad.ubuntu.com/gtk-update-v | Desktop Weekly Meeting - 2015-01-13 | Current topic: desrt
<willcooke> you win
<desrt> awesome
<desrt> not much to report
<desrt> got finished with a huge round of changes to mount monitors last week (ongoing thread safety battle), waiting for reviews
<desrt> working on file monitors now -- have already accomplished quite some nice improvements in the inotify code and progressing onto the frontend GFileMonitor code
<willcooke> nice
<desrt> we already lost the 1 second delay on any reported event
<desrt> so now events are reported immediately when they happen (but we still ratelimit further reports after the first to once every 800ms, by default)
<desrt> i guess that will be wrapped up by the end of this week
<desrt> everyone seems pretty keen on ripping some of that ancient crap out, so i guess i won't have trouble finding reviewers -- alex already volunteered to do some tomorrow
<willcooke> excellent
<desrt> that's all for me
<willcooke> thanks desrt
<willcooke> *cough* travel booking *cough*
<desrt> it's done
<willcooke> O_o
<desrt> or at least it should be
<mlankhorst> what about the hotel? :P
<desrt> there was a wrinkle where the travel agent didn't understand that 1982-05-03 means may 3
<desrt> but that's sorted now
<willcooke> HA!
<desrt> didn't do the hotel, though.  thanks for reminding :)
<seb128> 1982?
<desrt> also didn't get the train done yet
<larsu> desrt: let me know when you do that, so that we can go together
<desrt> since i just got told today that it would be better if i did that myself
<willcooke> hotel for FOSDEM & Mir sprint is being sorted by msm
<larsu> Laney might come as well?!
<desrt> larsu: i'm going on thursday evening on account of the systemd hackfest on friday
<larsu> desrt: same
<desrt> larsu: laney is going on friday
<willcooke> this is Cambridge right?
<larsu> ah, okay
<Sweet5hark> yep, msm has a spreadsheet for fosdem
<desrt> yes
<desrt> we're actually supposed to sort cambridge for ourselves
<willcooke> ah, yeah
<larsu> right, I was about to ask you :)
<desrt> the hotel there doesn't do 3rd party bookings, apparently
<willcooke> you should be able to do it online
<Laney> who else is going to CBG?
<larsu> \o
<Laney> interesting
<desrt> small crowd
<Laney> get an airbnb and I'll come say hi? :-)
<larsu> good idea!
<desrt> Laney: you should definitely pop up for a few days and say hi
<willcooke> I might rock up and spoil lunchtime for you guys one day
<larsu> party \o/
<seb128> Laney, CBG?
<desrt> willcooke: also absolutely welcome
<desrt> seb128: cambridge
<larsu> seb128: cambridge
<seb128> what is in cambridge?
<larsu> desrt: youowemeabeer
<desrt> larsu: beer, yada yada
<seb128> the hackfest?
<desrt> yes
<larsu> desrt: we spend too much time together.
<seb128> oh ok, I though it was at fosdem
<Laney> there's this weird tradition amongst some geeks of referring to places by their train station's code
<desrt> larsu: i actually hate this beer thing.  we should stop that.
<Laney> kind of like portland = PDX
<desrt> Laney: that's the airport...
<larsu> desrt: agreed. Walked by a museum last night that you might like
<mlankhorst> oh right need to check up on the spreadsheet
<Laney> yes that's why it's kind of like it and not exactly
<mlankhorst> but I'm going to drive anyway :P
<desrt> larsu: took a picture last night that you might like :)
<willcooke> oki, let's move on
<willcooke> #topic dgadomski
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Welcome to the Desktop Team | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For support please join #ubuntu | Issues with GTK 3.14? Check here: http://pad.ubuntu.com/gtk-update-v | Desktop Weekly Meeting - 2015-01-13 | Current topic: dgadomski
<larsu> desrt: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/German_Museum_of_Technology
<dgadomski> In the 'desktop-related department' it was only:
<dgadomski> - debugging power-management issues related to bug #1104230
<dgadomski> - there is also a bluetooth problem (no lp yet), I would appreciate a bluetooth expert's help with analyzing some logs after putting them to the lp bug. Is there a bluetooth-focused person in the team I could talk to?
<dgadomski> EOF
<ubot5> bug 1104230 in xserver-xorg-video-intel (Ubuntu) "DisplayPort 1.2 MST support is missing in the Intel driver" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1104230
<willcooke> @bluetooth - hrm, maybe didrocks ?
<meetingology> willcooke: Error: "bluetooth" is not a valid command.
<didrocks> hum, not really an expert :p
<willcooke> shut up meetingology
<didrocks> especially with pre-bluez5
<Laney> cyphermox is the man
<didrocks> yeah, definitively
<willcooke> nicely done
<desrt> larsu: https://imgur.com/5vtMpEW
<dgadomski> thanks guys, I will talk to him
<cyphermox> hello
<Laney> as if by magic
<larsu> desrt: hahaha! best part is "chemtrail girls"
<seb128> didrocks, speaking of pre-bluez5, what's the new version status?
<willcooke> #topic didrocks
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Welcome to the Desktop Team | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For support please join #ubuntu | Issues with GTK 3.14? Check here: http://pad.ubuntu.com/gtk-update-v | Desktop Weekly Meeting - 2015-01-13 | Current topic: didrocks
<seb128> dgadomski, he's not in our team anymore but maybe try cyphermox
<didrocks> seb128: nothing changed since, but wait my turn :)
<didrocks> which is now!
<didrocks> Ubuntu Make:
<willcooke> \o/
<didrocks> * Shape and opened MIR for default package inclusion of jayatana (java appmenu integration). Waiting for a review.
<dgadomski> thanks seb128, I will
<didrocks> * Get Ubuntu Make to install it for older release and in the Ubuntu Make ppa.
<seb128> didrocks, it's your turn ! :p
<didrocks> * Get back creds and will inspect the vm state next wekk.
<didrocks> Systemd:
<didrocks> * Converted a bunch of package to systemd: bootmail, daemontools, pollen, radosgw-agent, mcollective-server-provisioner, auto-upgrade-testing, zram-config, mythbuntu-bare, ceilometer,
<didrocks> * Modification to invoke-rc.d: enable successfull upgrading of upstart-only package under systemd. Ensure as well that disabled services are not started after upgrade (systemd only or systemd + upstart packages).
<didrocks> * Reread and update the systemd transition wiki page (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SystemdForUpstartUsers) for Thursday and Friday's sprint.
<didrocks> Misc:
<didrocks> * Helped FJkong on the unity kylin dash file search.
<didrocks> * Reviewed fcitx MIR. Still some work needed.
<didrocks> seb128: it wasn't technically when you pinged me ;)
<didrocks> seb128: so, robert started to work on the indicator and u-c-c before the EOY holidays
<seb128> those are the only remaining blockers?
<didrocks> he put that in a state and I don't think he wants to go on
<didrocks> so quite unsure
<FJKong> thanks didrocks so much :)
<didrocks> FJKong: yw ;)
<didrocks> apparently, it's way more work than he thinks it was about
<seb128> k
<seb128> do we have anyone in the team with spare cycle to work on that?
<didrocks> I don't know those code, I can dive into it, but that will be in replacement of other stuffs
<seb128> larsu, not interested to hack on gnome/indicator bluetooth client code? ;-)
<desrt> seb128: he's too busy facilitating other bluetooth hackers by adding a 'wait' mode to the gdbus commandline tool
<didrocks> larsu: no CSS involved!
<larsu> seb128: sure
<seb128> g-c-c migrated to bluez5 so I guess u-c-c work is mostly backporting work they did
<seb128> the indicator is vala
<seb128> which should be fine for you
<larsu> who's the original author? Charles?
<seb128> desrt, ;-)
<seb128> no, Robert
<didrocks> larsu: I can give you pointers to robert's initial work on the porting
<larsu> seb128: ok, cool
<larsu> didrocks: yes please
<seb128> larsu, didrocks, thanks
<didrocks> will do after meeting :)
<didrocks> thanks seb128 :)
<larsu> desrt: just thought about that for 2 minutes after reading that bug report
<desrt> larsu: you know you want to...
<larsu> desrt: I definitely don't want to dive into that code :P
<desrt> larsu: but seriously, one thought on that topic: i'd rather you mutate the existing gdbus tool into something nice rather than start from scratch and have yet another tool
<desrt> the existing one isn't going anywhere -- too many people are using it in scripts and such
<larsu> desrt: right, I was thinking this as well which is why I stopped my thing after the prototype
<desrt> and you can tell apart the two usecases fairly easily: just count the number of '--' on the commandline.  if you see more than 12 instances of it, assume it's using the old syntax :)
<larsu> haha
<willcooke> shall we move on to FJKong ?
<willcooke> yes
<willcooke> we shall
<willcooke> #topic FJKong
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Welcome to the Desktop Team | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For support please join #ubuntu | Issues with GTK 3.14? Check here: http://pad.ubuntu.com/gtk-update-v | Desktop Weekly Meeting - 2015-01-13 | Current topic: FJKong
<FJKong> ok my turn
<FJKong> fix bug: when switch between window input method will apply more memory
<FJKong> fix bug: change strategy of loading skin from memory, reduce memory using
<FJKong> fix error output when init sogou im first time.
<FJKong> tesing stability of candidate version
<FJKong> in processing: ubuntukylin new feature discussing and researching, advice to integrate all to one powerful planform,
<FJKong> oh I need mention dash searching thing also, thanks to didrocks
<FJKong> eof
<willcooke> thanks FJKong
<willcooke> #topic happyaron
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Welcome to the Desktop Team | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For support please join #ubuntu | Issues with GTK 3.14? Check here: http://pad.ubuntu.com/gtk-update-v | Desktop Weekly Meeting - 2015-01-13 | Current topic: happyaron
<willcooke> he was here a moment ago
<willcooke> skipping on to Laney in 30.....
<happyaron> back..
<willcooke> ha!
<happyaron> 1. Continued work on sogoupinyin QA integration: first-choice hit ratio test
<happyaron> 2. Tried to bring up fcitx MIR again (updated some packages), but sorry there's remaining problems
<happyaron> 3. Prepare for new release of sogoupinyin
<happyaron> over
<willcooke> thanks happyaron
<happyaron> :)
<willcooke> #topic Laney
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Welcome to the Desktop Team | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For support please join #ubuntu | Issues with GTK 3.14? Check here: http://pad.ubuntu.com/gtk-update-v | Desktop Weekly Meeting - 2015-01-13 | Current topic: Laney
<willcooke> So news then....
<willcooke> Laney will be driving more of the Gnome work, taking over from seb128
<willcooke> at least partially to start with, and more and more as we go forwards
<willcooke> seb128 will be working a bit more on the U8 desktop
<seb128> "taking over" is a bit strong, the work has been team handled for a long time ;-)
<willcooke> fair point :)
<seb128> I intend to still help/look at what is going on there, just spend less time on it and focus more on the unity8 side
<Laney> "laney will be looking at the error tracker from time to time"
<willcooke> :)
<seb128> lol
<seb128> Laney, thanks ;-)
<Laney> :P
<Laney> actually I tried to use it today and couldn't get results
<Laney> so yeah
<seb128> wfm, listing weekly top issues by serie at least
<Laney> that bit works, it's when you want to change the view
<Laney> especially searching by package
<Laney> anwyay
<didrocks> Laney: and bugs!
<Laney> status report?
<seb128> ah, k, mention it to bdmurray I guess
<didrocks> Laney: look at all the desktop bugs!
<Laney> bah, those things
<Sweet5hark> some wants to grids through a large set of bug reports?
<willcooke> (door, brb)
 * Sweet5hark lurks out from under his stone
<Laney> we should hire a bug master again
<Laney> right, you guys, I'm pasting this thing now
<Laney> so we can continue with our lives sooner
<Laney> • New gtk3.0 in vivid, in dep wait on adwaita-icon-theme MIR, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/adwaita-icon-theme/+bug/1410174
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1410174 in adwaita-icon-theme (Ubuntu) "[MIR] adwaita-icon-theme" [Undecided,New]
<Laney> • New releases of evolution (e-d-s, -mapi, -ews), webkitgtk (building atm), gstreamer (including package split in ugly for phone peeps), file-roller (finish up dialogs-no-header patches & upload to vivid)
<Laney> • SRU gvfs to utopic for some crash fixes
<Laney> • Upstream patches for gtk (showing an empty combo in file choosers), glib (crash in the network-manager network monitor)
<Laney> • DMB elections coming up, send around a draft timetable
<Laney> • finish up libical transition
<Laney> • sysvinit typo fix (not complete, sorry & thanks pitti for following up), discover floodlight autopkgtest failure due to that, looked like a bug in dpkg (depends not being configured before dependee), bisect dpkg, file https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=774873, after analysis from Guillem (thanks!) it turned out to actually be a circular dep chain in java stuff. Hoping java dudes can figure out the best place to break that.
<ubot5> Debian bug 774873 in openjdk-7-jre-headless "Circular dependency in java-headless packages" [Serious,Open]
<Laney> 😻
<Laney> my emoji didn't work here :(
 * didrocks looks at his MIR list to review and cry…
<Sweet5hark> Laney: it did here!
<didrocks> shaking first at Laney to add one more :p
<Laney> \o/
<willcooke> (back)
<willcooke> I see
<willcooke> I go away for 30 seconds and cats appear
<Sweet5hark> willcooke: you were declare the bug master in absense IIRC ...
 * willcooke marks all as invalid. Done.
 * didrocks gives a script to willcooke to do that
<willcooke> another one to add to my collection.
<willcooke> :D
<seb128> Laney, emoji worked in my xchat-gnome
<willcooke> oki, thanks Laney
<Laney> well good, glad you all got to appreciate it :)
<willcooke> #topic larsu
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Welcome to the Desktop Team | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For support please join #ubuntu | Issues with GTK 3.14? Check here: http://pad.ubuntu.com/gtk-update-v | Desktop Weekly Meeting - 2015-01-13 | Current topic: larsu
<willcooke> MOAR NEWS
<didrocks> Laney: not here, give me my money back!
 * larsu waits for willcooke
<willcooke> Larsu has finished the (vast majority) of the theme work, and so has paid his debt to society
<willcooke> so good news is that he'll be spending more time with the Gtk Mir work
<larsu> ya
<larsu> still on some theming stuff
<larsu> trying to get rid of unico (the focus ring is the only missing part, which is solvable but tricky, because we only want it on some widgets)
<larsu> otherwise bamf now detects apps by looking at _GTK_APPLICATION_ID as well
<seb128> nice!
<didrocks> \o/ g-t \o/
<larsu> (thanks to Trevinho for helping me a bit there)
<seb128> does that fix the firefox loosing icon issue?
<Sweet5hark> cool
<larsu> seb128: no. I briefly looked into that but didn't know enough about bamf
<larsu> seb128: I can have another look if marco doesn't find the time (he said it's next on his list)
<larsu> didrocks: ya, that's the main reason ;)
<willcooke> thanks larsu, would be great to see that fixed
<seb128> larsu, let it to Trevinho, I was just curious if that was the same issue
<larsu> ok
<larsu> it's a different one
<Laney> there's still a handful of 3.14 issues to fix too
<larsu> ya
 * larsu knows :(
<Trevinho> larsu: I'll check it not too shortly btw, as the item biefore is quite big
 * Laney hugs larsu 
<Trevinho> larsu: have you find anything useful about that firefox thing btw?
<larsu> there was also a bug with my icon-resizing patch which I MR'd
<larsu> some apps that use GtkUIManager for menus had empty images next to menu bar items
<larsu> if show-icons was set, which apparently some desktops (and some people on unity) do
<larsu> Trevinho: no, sorry. It was just a brief look. I have the same problem for my gnome-terminal profile fwiw
<Laney> oh ya, you should get someone to review that upstream
<larsu> desrt: ^^
<larsu> ;)
<desrt> terminal profile creation?
<larsu> I think that's the important points from me this week
<Laney> https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=742181
<ubot5> Gnome bug 742181 in Theme ""show images in menus" causes weird padding outside GNOME" [Minor,Unconfirmed]
<larsu> desrt: can you review the patch on that ^ bug please?
<larsu> didrocks: thanks ;)
<larsu> willcooke: done.
<willcooke> thx larsu
<willcooke> #topic mlankhorst
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Welcome to the Desktop Team | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For support please join #ubuntu | Issues with GTK 3.14? Check here: http://pad.ubuntu.com/gtk-update-v | Desktop Weekly Meeting - 2015-01-13 | Current topic: mlankhorst
<mlankhorst> fixing rotation with optimus configs, bug 1410238 and bug 1405325 - uploaded to vivid.
<mlankhorst> skipping vt switch on suspend with the nouveau and radeon drivers
<ubot5> bug 1410238 in xserver-xorg-video-intel (Ubuntu Utopic) "Rotating external display with optimus results in corruption" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1410238
<ubot5> bug 1405325 in xserver-xorg-video-intel (Ubuntu Trusty) "[I+N] Split screen after setting the monitors configuration to extended" [High,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1405325
<mlankhorst> finally fixing a ton of bugs with xmir and egl, input suport unavailable for now. Finally works correctly with the android drivers.
<mlankhorst> repeatedly pinging #ubuntu-release about lts-utopic without much success. :/
<mlankhorst> ^D
<didrocks> mlankhorst: you should start pinging individual people from the SRU team
<mlankhorst> yeah..
<willcooke> how about Laney ? ;)
<Laney> NOPE
<Laney> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-sru/+members
<mlankhorst> it needs to be sru admins too..
<willcooke> ahh
<pitti> Laney: oh, thanks for analyzing the floodlight problem!
<Laney> np
<willcooke> mlankhorst, enjoy your days off!
<Laney> it pricked my suspicious spidy sense
<willcooke> #topic qengho
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Welcome to the Desktop Team | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For support please join #ubuntu | Issues with GTK 3.14? Check here: http://pad.ubuntu.com/gtk-update-v | Desktop Weekly Meeting - 2015-01-13 | Current topic: qengho
<willcooke> qengho is having IRC issues, so is probably not around
<willcooke> his update is:
<willcooke> * had some luck with attaching chromium to mir. Needs more work.
<willcooke> so moving in the right direction
<willcooke> #topic seb128
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Welcome to the Desktop Team | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For support please join #ubuntu | Issues with GTK 3.14? Check here: http://pad.ubuntu.com/gtk-update-v | Desktop Weekly Meeting - 2015-01-13 | Current topic: seb128
<seb128> hey
<seb128> • spent some times watching the news while working...
<seb128> • backported cairo segfault fix to trusty
<seb128> • handled gpg key replacement in the Debian keyring (a bit more complicated because I didn't do it before holidays and they expired my old key so I needed somebody else to sign the request)
<seb128> • reviewed e.u.c current top issues, spotted some upstream fixes worth backporting, commented on bugs/pinged some people about those/uploaded some others
<seb128> • tested/backported some translation fixes to rtm
<seb128> • landed unity-settings-daemon oem fix for mic mute key (SRU still to do)
<seb128> • helped a bit on the sponsoring queue
<seb128> • usual share of desktop related bugs triages and discussions
<seb128> </week>
<willcooke> thx seb128
<willcooke> #topic Sweet5hark
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Welcome to the Desktop Team | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For support please join #ubuntu | Issues with GTK 3.14? Check here: http://pad.ubuntu.com/gtk-update-v | Desktop Weekly Meeting - 2015-01-13 | Current topic: Sweet5hark
<Sweet5hark> not much beyond the usual stuff:
<Sweet5hark> - bumped LibreOffice 4.4 to rc2 in -prereleases
<Sweet5hark> - walked through all the internal libreoffice deps, where we are currently
<Sweet5hark>   using an internal copy for MIRs and sync galore (seb128 knows details, ongoing)
<Sweet5hark> - prepared 4.2.8 SRU for trusty
<Sweet5hark> - (4.3.4 SRU for utopic still in queue unapproved)
<Sweet5hark> - travel stuff, board stuff ...
<Sweet5hark> - excited to see LibreOffice running from the Ubuntu Phone ;)
<Sweet5hark> EOF
<willcooke> thx Sweet5hark
<willcooke> #topic tkamppeter
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Welcome to the Desktop Team | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For support please join #ubuntu | Issues with GTK 3.14? Check here: http://pad.ubuntu.com/gtk-update-v | Desktop Weekly Meeting - 2015-01-13 | Current topic: tkamppeter
<willcooke> tkamppeter is out, so update is:
<willcooke> - system-config-printer: Fixed SRU package for Trusty to remove wrong
<willcooke> dependency.
<willcooke> - Contacted HP and Brother for continuation of IPP-over-USB testing.
<willcooke> Brother waiting for fix by hardware development and has also a different
<willcooke> printer on which they are testing now, HP will continue soon.
<willcooke> - Bugs.
<willcooke> #topic themuso
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Welcome to the Desktop Team | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For support please join #ubuntu | Issues with GTK 3.14? Check here: http://pad.ubuntu.com/gtk-update-v | Desktop Weekly Meeting - 2015-01-13 | Current topic: themuso
<willcooke> * Started looking into testing Gtk on Mir with a11y stack, still working out what I need to get things going.
<willcooke> * Started looking at bug # again, due to OEM reasons, and think I may have a better idea of what is going on this time around.
<willcooke> * Discussion with HWE about some backports relating to pulseaudio, newer kernels, and trusty.
<willcooke> #topic Any other business
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Welcome to the Desktop Team | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For support please join #ubuntu | Issues with GTK 3.14? Check here: http://pad.ubuntu.com/gtk-update-v | Desktop Weekly Meeting - 2015-01-13 | Current topic: Any other business
<willcooke> $USUAL_REMINDER_ABOUT_TRAVEL_BOOKINGS
<willcooke> Oh, fun seasonal update:  it's not dark yet.
<willcooke> this is good
<seb128> it is here
<seb128> well, almost
<seb128> it's not really day anymore at least
<willcooke> soon it will be summer again :D
<willcooke> and we can take our meetings outside
<Laney> I think I'll be closing the blind in about 12 minutes
<Laney> given rate of endarkening
<Sweet5hark> dark here :(
<desrt> super-bright, eurosuckers!
<didrocks> seb128: go to a nice city!
<willcooke> haha
<seb128> my ubuntu phone says "sunset: 16:57"
<Sweet5hark> desrt: ha1
<desrt> you guys waste all of your sunlight while i'll still sleeping
<willcooke> okay, thanks everyone.
<willcooke> #endmeeting
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Welcome to the Desktop Team | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For support please join #ubuntu | Issues with GTK 3.14? Check here: http://pad.ubuntu.com/gtk-update-v
<meetingology> Meeting ended Tue Jan 13 16:27:56 2015 UTC.
<meetingology> Minutes:        http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/ubuntu-desktop/2015/ubuntu-desktop.2015-01-13-15.30.moin.txt
<seb128> thanks
<willcooke> desrt, please email me some sunshine
<Laney> the other day someone was talking to me about a nice meal they had outside last summer
<willcooke> actually, fax it
<Laney> "holy shit I remember now, that can happen and will happen again"
<willcooke> Keep the faith Laney
<Sweet5hark> desrt: dont let larsu to talk into some Berlin tech museum: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Deutsches_Museum is the place to go.
<larsu> Sweet5hark: doesn't have the hands-on / experiments area that I was alluding to
<Sweet5hark> larsu: hmm, IIRC they have something like that too ...
<desrt> willcooke: take 1 minute ago, for you: http://i.imgur.com/4SjIGMw.jpg
<larsu> Sweet5hark: oh reall? Cool. Then the only problem left is that it is in Munich
<Sweet5hark> larsu: admittedly that is a problem.
<larsu> desrt, willcooke: took that a minute ago: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Black
 * didrocks had the same photo, but without the snow
<larsu> desrt: don't make me miss TO
<desrt> lots of nice things in that photo -- you're looking at humber bay west, for the most part
<desrt> you can see the humber river pedestrian bridge at about 1/4 to 1/3 away across the image from the left
<desrt> CN tower is visible pretty close on the right
<desrt> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Humber_Bay_Arch_Bridge <-- love this bridge
<desrt> larsu: i hear we're having a canadian sprint soon -- you can come back :)
<larsu> desrt: we are?
<desrt> ya.  i uh.. *cough*heard a rumour
<didrocks> or is it like a light pressure you are trying? :)
<willcooke> :D
<seb128> hum, the kernel from proposed fixes my "no display" issue, but gives a wrong screen resolution
<seb128> back on the old kernel meanwhile then
<sil2100> mitya57: so I'm almost done with the review of the systray branch, looks good so far
<sil2100> mitya57: in one version of appmenu-qt5 I also implemented similar AppMenuPlatformMenuItem's amd AppMenuPlatformMenu's, but then dropped that for a more hacky but optimal solution
<willcooke> qengho, did you get connectivity sorted?
<willcooke> qengho, when you do get back online please see email and reply when you can.  Cheers!
 * willcooke -> EOD
<cyphermox> kenvandine: hey!
<kenvandine> hey cyphermox
<cyphermox> how are you?
<kenvandine> good, and you?
<cyphermox> pretty good
<kenvandine> i saw you proposed a branch
<cyphermox> I got you another bluetooth system-settings fix ;)
<cyphermox> hehe
<cyphermox> it mimicks other things gnome-bluetooth does, the applet has its own agent, and the wizard registers one too, one of the two is adapter-wide
<cyphermox> so it's pretty much the same thing; until we possibly more the adapter-wide agent to the indicator in the future
<kenvandine> sounds like a good move
<kenvandine> cyphermox, any bug it fixes?
<kenvandine> or just a general improvement
<cyphermox> general improvement more than a bug it fixes
<cyphermox> there are some bugs, that's why I'd prefer if seb could test it too with his car
<cyphermox> but it does generally improve pairing
<kenvandine> any idea why the CI test failed?
<cyphermox> commit message
<cyphermox> ;)
<kenvandine> oh... right :)
<kenvandine> cool
<cyphermox> I had set it up early to have mandel have a first quick look before I'd propose it for merging to trunk
<kenvandine> no... it's more than that
<kenvandine> 18:50:32.791 ERROR testresult:44 - ERROR: ubuntu_system_settings.tests.test_reset.ResetTestCase.test_reset_launcher
<kenvandine> sounds unrelated though
<cyphermox> oh, I missed it then, sorry
 * kenvandine crosses fingers and clicks rebuild
<xclaesse> seb128, ubuntu vivid still has gedit 3.10, what's blocking the new UI to be integrated in ubuntu? Never tried it, so I don't know if it's full of regressions, or something.
<xclaesse> I see gnome-terminal got upgraded finally, cool :)
<seb128> xclaesse, new gtk was needed to update it, that landed not long ago, so I guess gedit is going to be looked at next
<xclaesse> seb128, ok thx
 * desrt sinks one notch deeper into the rabbit hole
<desrt> seb128: i'm at the point where i'm wondering why a certain piece of code exists and finding bugs that you opened in 2008
<seb128> desrt, nice, which ones? ;-)
<desrt> https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=520484
<ubot5> Gnome bug 520484 in trash backend "gvfsd-trash crashed with SIGSEGV in g_path_is_absolute()" [Critical,Resolved: fixed]
<desrt> nevermind that i rewrote the trash backend since then since it was a crashing leaking disaster all around anyway
<desrt> that's when we were hanging out in mountain view... rickspencer3 time :)
<seb128> hehe
 * desrt is pretty sure this is no longer an issue *cough*
 * desrt deletes code with fingers crossed
<seb128> yeah, that's probably resolved since
#ubuntu-desktop 2015-01-14
<TheMuso> I'm wanting to add some debug output to unity 7. Where is the best place I should direct my debug output to such that it is picked up in a log file somewhere?
<TheMuso> Hrm ok, think I found what I need.
<duflu> Wow. Almost 200 new duplicates to a single bug in one night. Can we fix it now? :)
<TheMuso> duflu: What bug?
<duflu> TheMuse: Only the hottest bug in town: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nvidia-graphics-drivers-331-updates/+bug/1268257
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1268257 in nvidia-graphics-drivers-331-updates (Ubuntu) "nvidia-331-updates 331.38-0ubuntu3: nvidia-331-updates kernel module failed to build, with only error: "objdump: '... .tmp_nv.o': No such file"" [High,Triaged]
<sarnold> duflu: I've wondered before, is the problem actually related to the warnings about signed vs unsigned integer expressions? or is that just noise?
<TheMuso> Oh wow.
<duflu> sarnold: Don't know. With this many duplicates its almost infeasible to mark them all as such.
<sarnold> duflu: indeed, I see the ones that were filed as private security problems and dup the ones that are easy/obvious, but .. wow :)
<duflu> pitti: Morning...(?)
<duflu> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nvidia-graphics-drivers-331-updates/+bug/1268257
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1268257 in nvidia-graphics-drivers-331-updates (Ubuntu) "nvidia-331-updates 331.38-0ubuntu3: nvidia-331-updates kernel module failed to build, with only error: "objdump: '... .tmp_nv.o': No such file"" [High,Triaged]
<duflu> Enough said.
<sarnold> "This bug affects 2139 people"
<sarnold> zounds
<pitti> duflu: that sounds like somethign for tseliot
<pitti> GOod morning
<duflu> pitty: Good morning. Yeah he's not doing much on it. I've been asking him for months
<duflu> Or rather I think he expected Nvidia to fix it. Not sure
<duflu> It's a year old now. And has been the hottest bug in the Ubuntu project for over a month too
<duflu> I hoped to work on it over Xmas, but didn't find enough time
<didrocks> morning
<pitti> duflu: yes, we can avoid filing even more dupes, I'll write an apport pattern for it
<pitti> bonjour didrocks
<didrocks> good morning pitti, how are you?
<duflu> pitti: Cool, thanks. I don't need a fix, just more automation
<pitti> didrocks: quite ok, thanks; and you?
<didrocks> pitti: trapped as can't do any exercise safely for some period of time, otherwise good
<pitti> didrocks: I symphatize; out of the blue my foot started hurting like mad last night, I can hardly walk; NFC yet :/
 * pitti files another bug against lp:human/body
<sarnold> morning pitti; "can hardly walk" reminded me when I had this: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Plantar_fasciitis
<pitti> hey sarnold, how are you?
<didrocks> pitti: urgh, you should see the doctor I guess :/
<sarnold> pitti: well, thanks, just trying to finish this update tonight :)
<pitti> didrocks: yeah, I suppose
<willcooke> morning
<didrocks> hey willcooke
<willcooke> Laney, what's the tea status?
<Laney> hey
<Laney> willcooke: we picked up a bag from Lee Rosy's to keep us going for now
<Laney> 999 were understanding and didn't mind at all delivering it
<willcooke> :)
<willcooke> *that* is why we pay taxes
<willcooke> @mailing list post about Evolution
<meetingology> willcooke: Error: "mailing" is not a valid command.
<willcooke> meh
<willcooke> Do we have an Evolution maintainer on the team?
<didrocks> hello Laney
<didrocks> last who touched is Laney
 * didrocks got that off his plate 4 years ago \o/
<willcooke> how are things under that bus Laney?
<willcooke> ;)
<didrocks> he can't even use the "I don't have any tea" card today! ah :)
<willcooke> I'm wondering why this bogo filter is disabled at compile time, I expect there is a very good reason
<Laney> before my time I think there was some kind of evalution which came up with this recommendation
<willcooke> ack
<didrocks> bug #1247366
<ubot5> bug 1247366 in evolution (Ubuntu) "Evolution is missing bogofilter integration" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1247366
<didrocks> seems it's sine 13.10?
<didrocks> since*
<Laney>   * debian/control: flip the alternative Recommends for spamassassin and
<Laney>     bogofilter to prefer spamassassin, since bogofilter got demoted.
<Laney>  -- Mathieu Trudel-Lapierre <mathieu-tl@ubuntu.com>  Fri, 28 Sep 2012 13:23:53 -0400
<willcooke> what does demoted mean in this context?  That it's gone end of life?
<didrocks> yep
<Laney> to universe
<didrocks> willcooke: going from main to universe
<didrocks> so not supported
<willcooke> gotya
<didrocks> hum, no comment from the demotion?
<didrocks> Laney: do you see anything on https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/bogofilter/+publishinghistory ?
<didrocks> on Oneiric, I see nothing attached to 2011-08-19 09:03:54 CEST
<Laney> you don't get comments when doing that
<didrocks> you can provide some comments
<didrocks> I thought this was required as per process
<didrocks> maybe it's just launchpad not reflecting it
<didrocks> sorry no, it's only on removal
<ochosi> larsu: does the gtk3 spinner from the theme work anywhere for you? e.g. in system-config-printers when searching for a new one, there is a spinner in the left bottom. with Ambiance and Greybird, the first frame is stuck there, Adwaita just displays nothing at all
<ochosi> larsu: so i was wondering whether that was somehow dropped upstream..?
<larsu> yes, it's broken
<larsu> works in adwaita
<larsu> not sure what's going on, it's on my list
<ochosi> ah ok
<ochosi> if you figure it out, lemme know! ;)
<ochosi> strange though that it works for you in adwaita, there was just a blank spot for me
<ochosi> or did you also use the adwaita icons?
<larsu> no
<ochosi> ok
<Laney> didrocks: mterry is a great guy and acked https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/adwaita-icon-theme/+bug/1410174 - could you promote it for me pretty please?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1410174 in adwaita-icon-theme (Ubuntu) "[MIR] adwaita-icon-theme" [Undecided,Fix committed]
<didrocks> Laney: I saw that, so just closed the tab
<didrocks> Laney: ok, promoting ;)
<Laney> ♥
 * Laney stares at yelp
<Laney> y u segfault
<didrocks> is there that much changes in yelp? or is it due to new gtk/glib?
 * larsu can reproduce. uh oh.
<Laney> yelp itself didn't change
<Laney> disturbing
<didrocks> yeah, can reproduce as well
<didrocks> Laney: done
<Laney> thanks!
<didrocks> yw :)
<didrocks> ok, fsck now just need plymouth integration
<didrocks> Laney: oh btw, did you know that since wheezy, new partitions created with mkfs.ext4 doesn't set the counter to be fsck after X mounts?
 * didrocks wonders about the rationale
<Laney> I don't have any idea, sorry
<Laney> I'd find the package which controls that and read its changelog / mail the maintainer
<Laney> did we inherit that in ubuntu?
<didrocks> Laney: unsure if we inherited that, I didn't try yet
<willcooke> Laney, thank you for replying to that email
<didrocks> Laney: yeah, tried to check e2fsprogs's changelog…
<Laney> no worries
<didrocks> was just curious if you heard about it, I read that on a systemd bug about the lack of fsck integration
<ochosi> Laney: so will gnome-icon-theme be renamed/replaced by adwaita-icon-theme for 15.04? (just so i know what inherits to set in xubuntu's icon theme)
<Laney> didrocks: http://git.whamcloud.com/?p=tools/e2fsprogs.git;a=commit;h=3daf592646b668133079e2200c1e776085f2ffaf ?
<Laney> ochosi: I think we'll replicate the split for Ubuntu and replace the gnome one there, but I'm not going to take it away or anything
<didrocks> Laney: interesting, seems the commit message was way better than the changelog to find it :)
<ochosi> Laney: ok, good to know. for now i guess i'll just add "adwaita, gnome, hicolor" to our inherits to be save
<didrocks> Laney: thanks for looking! It makes sense
<ochosi> err, s/save/safe/
<didrocks> pitti: FYI, Laney pointed at http://git.whamcloud.com/?p=tools/e2fsprogs.git;a=commit;h=3daf592646b668133079e2200c1e776085f2ffaf for the fsck interval disablement that we discussed about
<pitti> didrocks: oh, good to know; thanks
<pitti> didrocks: that still means that calling e2fstune should work to trigger the fsck at boot, right?
<pitti> the parameters just default to "off"
<didrocks> pitti: indeed!
<Laney> ha, there's the yelp issue
<Laney> missing chain up
<Laney> wonder why that worked on utopic
<Laney> ah
<Laney> gtk moved stuff from constructor to constructed
<didrocks> hum, that's a behavior breakage :/
<didrocks> that's why we have this yelp segfault now?
<Laney> yelp should have chained up
<Laney> https://developer.gnome.org/gobject/stable/gobject-The-Base-Object-Type.html#GObjectClass.constructed
<larsu> Laney: hm, what moved?
<Laney> https://git.gnome.org/browse/gtk+/commit/?id=9c37b3de7466a22d4c784657a86c522e2a4f118a
<larsu> oh, cool
<Laney> didrocks: any idea why the adwaita-icon-theme binary package might have seemingly disappeared?
<didrocks> Laney: will have a look after my 1o1
<Laney> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/vivid/amd64/adwaita-icon-theme
<Laney> but I don't really gain any knowledge from that
<Laney> other than there is no current published version
<mitya57> charles, hi, can you please look at https://code.launchpad.net/~mitya57/indicator-session/multiple-names-in-current-desktop/+merge/243234 ?
<charles> mitya57, sure
<mitya57> thanks
<charles> mitya57, this has been sitting here awhile... thanks for the ping :) :)
<seb128> Laney, wdym disapparead?
<seb128> disappeared even
<Laney> I mean this:
<Laney> E: Package 'adwaita-icon-theme' has no installation candidate
<seb128> Laney, seems like a launchpad bug, I would ask on #ubuntu-devel to cjwatson
<seb128> we had binaries eaten in the past when things were promoted twice, dunno if that's what happened there
<Laney> I asked in #launchpad
<Laney> seem to recall some trick where you can copy it back or something
<didrocks> yeah, it's the promoted it twice bug
<Laney> cjwatson says he copied it back, so let's see
<didrocks> ok, good, keep me posted
<Sweet5hark> seb128:  could you upload libcmis from debian experimental to vivid? http://ftp.de.debian.org/debian/pool/main/libc/libcmis/libcmis_0.5.0-1.dsc
<Sweet5hark> seb128: I just testbuild it locally and it looks fine (on amd64 at least).
<mitya57> charles, thanks for approving it. Can I go ahead and land it, or do you have other pending indicator-session changes?
<seb128> Sweet5hark, sync?
<Sweet5hark> seb128: well, upload (w/o modification).
<charles> mitya57, I think tedg and I are going to do some housekeeping wrt pending MPs and releases, I'll make sure this one picked up in that task
<seb128> Sweet5hark, that's a sync no? copy from the debian source?
<mitya57> charles, ok, no problem
<Sweet5hark> seb128: pretty much -- I just was not sure if "sync" also covers stuff from experimental ;)
<seb128> Sweet5hark, it does ;-)
<desrt> i'm searching my brain (and google) for a pair of words that i can't seem to remember
<desrt> one of them is the word for the part of a work that describes the details about how the work was printed: what type of paper was used, what the font face was, etc.
<desrt> another of them is the word for the origin information of a particular work.  i've seen this particular word used a couple of times on websites of late that want to tell you about who is responsible for publishing them.
<desrt> the first word may be 'colophon'
<sarnold> desrt: "Impressum"?
<desrt> sarnold: i think that's precisely what i was looking for.  thanks.
#ubuntu-desktop 2015-01-15
<pitti> Good morning
<desrt> pitti: moin
<pitti> hey desrt, how are you?
<desrt> pitti: bad.
<desrt> the inotify manpage lists lots of limitations, caveats, inherent races and downright bugs that will ruin your day
<desrt> and it's incomplete :(
 * desrt has been finding a few other issues....
 * desrt is finding that inotify has an unfortunate interaction with O_TMPFILE
<pitti> desrt: hm, I have a similar feeling about wetware :/
<desrt> inotify is nice enough to tell you about 'write close' after you close() a writable file descriptor on a file
<desrt> which is great... because open() writable of a new file gets reported as a create
<desrt> so you can know not to look at the file as soon as you see a CREATED event
<desrt> since the process still have to write() write() write() close() it before there is interesting content there for you
<desrt> and this even deals nicely with the usual 'safe' paradigm of creating files by writing to a temp file, calling fsync() and then renaming it into place
<desrt> since you get a MOVE_TO event, which is distinct from the CREATE event
<desrt> so you know that you don't need to wake for CLOSE_WRITE
<desrt> when using O_TMPFILE, though, you get a CREATE event when you link the final result into place
<desrt> and since the original file was created anonymously, it doesn't have a dentry pointing back at the directory
<desrt> so you get no CLOSE_WRITE when it closes
<desrt> same problem applies to link() in general as well as mkdir(), symlink(), bind(), ...
<desrt> at least with mkdir(), bind(), mknod(), etc. you can inspect the file to see that it is special... link() is trouble, though
<didrocks> good morning
<darkxst> hey didrocks
<didrocks> evening darkxst
<darkxst> yes! a nice one for once, finally stopped raining ;)
<pitti> bonjour didrocks, ça va ?
<pitti> hey darkxst
<pitti> didrocks: happy systemd day!
<darkxst> hey pitti, how is it systemd day?
<pitti> darkxst: today and tomorrow is a virtual systemd porting sprint
<pitti> http://pad.ubuntu.com/systemd-porting-sprint
<pitti> darkxst: see https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2015-January/038635.html
<darkxst> pitti, oh I see, I have a rather large backlog of emails atm, so must have missed that
<darkxst> although I think most of gnome is in pretty good shape, except maybe gdm, but that is fixed in debian already I believe
<darkxst> (and in no way critical, it mostly works as is)
<didrocks> pitti: happy systemd day as well! :)
<pitti> didrocks: I've got ubiquity and oem-config working \o/
<didrocks> pitti: oh nice! was it hard or it was just complex to test?
<pitti> didrocks: writing the units was relatively simple; it's just uber-hard to test
<didrocks> pitti: yeah, I guessed so :) it reminds me when i had to fix casper and test it live during christmas 2009 :p
<pitti> didrocks: i. e. break=casper-bottom,  chroot, manually call dhclient, use netcat to transfer your .debs, etc.
<didrocks> I learned more than I wanted on casper-bottom scripts that I always wanted to :p
<pitti> didrocks: I noticed that the machine-id-commit job fails on the live system
<didrocks> waow netcat!
<didrocks> fun :)
<didrocks> oh?
<pitti> didrocks: yeah, scp doesn't work on the crappy initramfs term
<pitti> didrocks: it's apparently not fatal, but a bit of a wart
<didrocks> pitti: ok, did you open a bug on machine-id-commit?
<pitti> no, not yet
<pitti> brb
<didrocks> please do and assign me, I'll have a look after this systemd days
<seb128> hey didrocks pitti desktopers
<didrocks> morning seb128 :)
<pitti> bonjour seb128, ça va ?
<pitti> seb128: nous avons essayé ton schnaps à week-end avec nos voisins -- c'est delicieux !
<pitti> seb128: j'aime les marons, avec beaucoup des herbes
<pitti> "herbs"
<seb128> lut pitti, ça va bien !
<seb128> super ;-)
<seb128> pitti, "herbes" ;-)
<seb128> but you say "d'herbes"
<pitti> seb128: ah right, the old trap
<pitti> didrocks: bug 1411140
<ubot5> bug 1411140 in systemd (Ubuntu) "systemd-machine-id-commit.service fails on live system" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1411140
<didrocks> thanks! :)
<willcooke> morning all
<didrocks> hey willcooke!
<seb128> hey willcooke
<larsu> morning willcooke!
<larsu> hi seb128!
<willcooke> OT:  Is Digital Ocean any good?
<willcooke> Are*
<Laney> hullo
<willcooke> what up Laney
<willcooke> There are some men at the end of the road installing a new phone cabinet
<willcooke> I think our village might be about to enter the 21st century
<seb128> hey lane
<seb128> hey Laney
<seb128> grrrr
<seb128> there is a crumbs under my tab key
<seb128> -s
<willcooke> :D
<didrocks> willcooke: it's a sponsor of LAS, that's all I can say about them :)
<didrocks> morning Laney!
<Laney> village life eh
<Laney> being in Alconbury over Christmas was like the dark ages internet wise ...
<willcooke> ha!  I had to get an ISDN2 installed when we lived in Alconbury
<Laney> the WRT54G that I gave them 10 years ago is still working fine, which is amazing
<Laney> hey seb128 & didrocks
<willcooke> Solid router that
<larsu> morning Laney!
<Laney> yo larsu
<Laney> how's it going?
<larsu> great! How about you?
<Laney> pretty good
<Laney> climbing's been in the news this morning ;)
<darkxst> Laney, only time climbing gets in the news here is when bush walkers fall off a cliff
<Laney> http://www.climbing.com/news/the-dawn-wall-goes-free/
<seb128> nice unity SRU to trusty ;-)
<seb128> Trevinho, ^ nice work! :-)
<willcooke> +1 thanks Trevinho
<Trevinho> willcooke: thanks (and to seb too :))
 * Laney gets some mysterious "jayatana" package installed on his system ... :)
<Trevinho> Laney: it's nice, it gets the appmenu on java apps
<Laney> ya
<Trevinho> Laney: I've been using it for some time, it works well
<Laney> need to find something javaish to use
<Trevinho> Laney: well... jdownloader or... any simpler app example like the standard jEdit
<didrocks> Laney: never heard about it :p
<Trevinho> Laney: I guess it would be nice to make possible to trusty users to get it without a ppa also, but... It's not possible to add new packages at this point, right?
<Trevinho> didrocks: the changelog denies you :P
<didrocks> lies!
<didrocks> :)
<Laney> mdeslaur: do you want to handle https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gtk+3.0/+bug/1366790 as a security update?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1366790 in gtk+3.0 (Ubuntu Trusty) "Fix for CVE-2014-1949 (GTK 3.10.x)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Laney> marga: thx for the debdiff
<marga> Laney, yw
<marga> Laney, I wasn't aware until recently that it affected gnome-screensaver as well.
<larsu> is it just me, or are there more compiz/unity crashes recently?
<larsu> hm, I now have a firefox window in the background that I can interact with. But I can't move it to the foreground and it doesn't appear in alt-tab
<mitya57> attente_, hi, do you mind if I land lp:~mitya57/unity-gtk-module/lp1383382, or do you have other pending unity-gtk-module changes?
<larsu> mitya57: is this still an issue for you (the transparent stacks part)? http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-art-pkg/ubuntu-themes/trunk/revision/343
<larsu> I can't reproduce it...
<larsu> also, I got a messaging menu entry for new sms and new phone call after connecting to an irc server in polari. yay telepathy!
<mitya57> larsu, oh, no, that is not needed with new Gtk+
<mlankhorst> noon
<mitya57> That property existed only in 3.10 AFAIK
<larsu> mitya57: which property?
<mitya57> -GtkWindow-decoration-button-layout
<mitya57> oh, you were asking about another part
<larsu> mitya57: ah okay I can remove that as well. I was talking about making the stack in header bars transparent
<larsu> right. Weirdly in the same commit :P
<mitya57> let me try
<larsu> thanks
<larsu> widgets are transparent by default
<larsu> and I can't find a place that overrides the background for stacks
<mitya57> larsu, I can't reproduce that issue with polari anymore
<larsu> mitya57: ok, I'll remove the rule for now. Thanks for testing!
<mitya57> larsu, btw, what do you think about lp:~l3on/ubuntu-themes/gnome-shell-fixes ?
<larsu> mitya57: hm, lots of unrelated commits
<larsu> some of which are already merged (like the gtk-icon-source stuff)
<larsu> we definitly need the shadows
<larsu> I haven't added them yet because I want to keep these windows look as broken as possible
<larsu> so that more people complain to Trevinho  ;)
<mitya57> Some parts of that branch are quite important for GNOME Shell/Flashback, but I can't say anything about other parts
<larsu> there's also some changes for gedit?
<larsu> would be nice if those were separate merge requests
<larsu> also, the branch doesn't cleanly merge into trunk anymore
<mitya57> For gedit, nautilus, gnome-terminal and unity-greeter...
<mitya57> Probably I need to cherry-pick the stuff I need (i.e. gnome-panel.css) and create a separate MP for that
<Trevinho> larsu: eheh
<larsu> Trevinho: just messing with you ;)
<larsu> (still want that patch, though)
<Trevinho> larsu: i know... once I'll make my hands dirty with compiz soon
<mdeslaur> Laney: yeah, I'll handle it as a security update
<Laney> great
<mdeslaur> Laney: thanks
<Laney> mdeslaur: we have lp:~ubuntu-desktop/gtk/ubuntugtk3trusty btw
<Laney> if you can push there after it's uploaded
<mdeslaur> Laney: sure
<Laney> rock on
<Laney> </dholbach>
<mdeslaur> hehe
<seb128> mdeslaur, Laney, I'm lacking backlog but I guess you are speaking about bug #1366790 ?
<ubot5> bug 1366790 in gtk+3.0 (Ubuntu Trusty) "Fix for CVE-2014-1949 (GTK 3.10.x)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1366790
<mdeslaur> seb128: yes
<seb128> great
 * seb128 cross for his list
<larsu> ochosi, Laney, seb128: I'd very much appreciate some testing on this branch: https://code.launchpad.net/~larsu/ubuntu-themes/stop-using-unico/+merge/246566
 * larsu tried lots of apps, but it's quite a change
<larsu> (even though not that much css changed actually)
<larsu> hm: Launchpad encountered an internal error during the following operation: generating the diff for a merge proposal.  It was logged with id OOPS-3fcd77bfd8f5bd561dee1cdd48f40c79.  Sorry for the inconvenience.
<didrocks> larsu: did you try some swing apps like eclipse which are using a gtk theme?
<larsu> didrocks: no, good point, thanks
<didrocks> larsu: refresh, I can see the diff
<larsu> me too
<didrocks> 1742 lines (+74/-1478) 8 files modified
<larsu> got the email anyway
<larsu> weird
<didrocks> nice!
<larsu> didrocks: most of that is removing a file that wasn't used (but had lots of references to unico)
<seb128> larsu, sure can try, but I'm probably not the best to notice minor stylish changes since I don't usually pay much attention to details
<didrocks> larsu: shut up and take the credit dude! ;)
<larsu> didrocks: HAHA ok :)
<didrocks> :p
<ochosi> larsu: btw, any reason you still use so many pixmaps, e.g. for buttons?
<larsu> seb128: you're the only one I know that uses radiance. Just look out for something that's really off (probably enough if you wait for the merge)
<seb128> larsu, ok
<larsu> ochosi: (a) history (b) performace (c) I don't want to be the one recreating them pixel perfectly with css gradients
<ochosi> larsu: really? pixmaps are faster than css?
<ochosi> the other two are perfectly understandable
<ochosi> i just didn't know about (b)
<larsu> ochosi: yes, quite a lot
<ochosi> that sort of sucks tbh
<ochosi> but still, good to know
<larsu> ochosi: blitting an image is much faster than asking cairo to draw a bunch of gradients and borders and shadows...
<ochosi> anyway, i'll give it a shot!
<larsu> thanks!
<ochosi> anything to look out for specifically or just a general checkup to see whether anything is off
<ochosi> ?
<larsu> ochosi: focus rings
<larsu> you only see them when you keyboard-navigate
<desrt> bonan matenon, ubuntanoj
<ochosi> yeah, just wanted to say the new open-file dialog really sucks big time in that respect
<larsu> hm?
<larsu> oh, just in general - not related to the theme?
<ochosi> adwaita does a slightly better job there
<ochosi> it has that dotted outline inside some widgets
<ochosi> mostly listviews
<larsu> it has them in all widgets
<larsu> it's much better
<ochosi> still, not very visible..
<ochosi> yeah, it has them everywhere, but with buttons i see no issue in Ambiance, that's quite obvious
<ochosi> with listviews, there's just no focus outline whatsoever
<larsu> yeah :/
<ochosi> but as i said, even in adwaita it's too subtle to be really clearly visible
<ochosi> it's a bit inconsistent that menus are dark and popovers are bright
<ochosi> (sorry, i know that's not what you asked me to look at...)
<larsu> I agree. I gave them a bright background because popovers are more like dialogs than they are menus
<ochosi> the other focus outlines i could spot look good!
<larsu> also, dark background on them is fugly
<larsu> also, we do have bright menus as well, because design
<attente_> mitya57: sure, lgtm
<ochosi> larsu: oh, you do? humm... :]
<ochosi> right, so from my brief look around i'd say the only problem i see are listviews
<larsu> but those had the problem before, no?
<ochosi> need to check
<ochosi> indeed
<larsu> ok
<larsu> it's a problem, but not for this MR
<larsu> thanks for testing!
<ochosi> i wonder why shotwell has such a messed up "status corner"...
<ochosi> there, the focus outline looks a bit meh
<ochosi> http://i.imgur.com/CVoe4M5.png
<ochosi> (but again, not a regression)
<ochosi> anyway, summing it up, good work there!
<larsu> ochosi: this is actually not the focus outline, but the fact that the labels are selected by default when you tab to then
<larsu> *them
<larsu> I wonder why, that's really strange
<ochosi> right
<ochosi> yeah, that corner is theme-wise also broken
<ochosi> i mean it has that sunken-in style to it that doesn't really exist anymore in gtk3
<ochosi> it even looks really bad with adwaita
<willcooke> seb128_, is it possible to poke phone settings from the command line?
<willcooke> mlankhorst has a broken screen and so cant get in to the settings app to disable the screen time out
<seb128_> willcooke, what do you want to do exactly?
<mlankhorst> set it to infite :p
<mlankhorst> willcooke: ok I think I have a hack for -2x
<seb128> willcooke, mlankhorst, is that the "lock on idle" you want to change?
<mlankhorst> yeah
<mlankhorst> and screen turning off
<willcooke> mlankhorst, @ hack - cool!
<Laney> you can use powerd-cli somehow to keep the screen on
<mlankhorst> I'm not 100% sure if it completely works since I get some corruption (maybe resize borked?), but probably good enough..
<mlankhorst> willcooke: if you want to test https://mblankhorst.nl/etc/Xmir
<willcooke> thx mlankhorst
<mlankhorst> add -2x to the command line
<willcooke> ah!
<willcooke> I was about to ask :D
 * mlankhorst is telepathic
<willcooke> lol
<willcooke> looks pretty good, a little bit of corruption to start, but thats fine
<willcooke> just need to get metacity to use a reasonable font size
<mlankhorst> oh right..
<mlankhorst> willcooke: yeah looks like I need to do some hacks to fix initial screen size :P
<mlankhorst> that's why you're getting corruption
<willcooke> s'no biggy
<mlankhorst> or I should just clear everything instead..
<mlankhorst> I think I will do that, it will some issues anyway..
<willcooke> qengho, seb128 - can you guys point me at the main LP page for Chromium?    There seem to be quite a few places.  I'm looking for a specific commit
<qengho> willcooke: You probably want  https://code.launchpad.net/~chromium-team/chromium-browser/vivid-working
<willcooke> thx qengho
<qengho> willcooke: That's packaging.
<seb128> willcooke, what in chromium? https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/chromium-browser has the versions/bugslist
<willcooke> seb128, sorted, thanks
<seb128> yw!
<willcooke> larsu, I've still got this huge fonts issue in Xmir:  https://lh4.googleusercontent.com/-0H4Gcl0ogpw/VLfXncNCsvI/AAAAAAAAJDM/bSsvO-dGj7k/w860-h879-no/1.png
<willcooke> any clues?
<willcooke> I'm using metacity as a WM
<willcooke> is it likely to be a metacity thing?
<larsu> err, good question
<larsu> the settings keys are set to something sensible I presume?
<willcooke> yeah, based on our quick conversation the other day I set them to 10 or 8 or something
<larsu> how about org.gnome.desktop.wm.preferences titlebar-font
<larsu> this is about big fonts in title bars, right?
 * larsu has problems parsing that screenshot
<willcooke> larsu, sorry, otp - will check
<mdeslaur> Laney: , seb128: http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2475-1/
<Laney> ty!
<mdeslaur> yw
<xnox> bregma: i would like a shortcut or command to force move all windows to display1
<xnox> bregma: or forexample force remove display
<xnox> cause on display-port screen disconnect i often have windows "stuck" on the external monitor
<xnox> on 14.04 LTS
 * xnox ponders if turning mirror mode on and off would do the trick.
<bregma> xnox, the compiz "put" plugin will do that
<xnox> bregma: aha! that's what I need.
<bregma> assuming it hasn't bitrotted, we don't normally enable it so it doesn't get a lot of testing
<xnox> bregma: any way i can help with fixing the monitor disconnect bug though?
<xnox> bregma: on reconnect it realises that it had windows on dead screen -> moves them to the first screen & initialises the external monitor afresh.
<bregma> xnox, is the problem that X does not realize the monitor is gone?
<xnox> bregma: correct - but i cannot tell you exactly.
<seb128> mdeslaur, thanks
<larsu> Laney: so ... our pure-css spinner doesn't work anymore in 3.14 (see #gtk for details if you're interested)
<bregma> Compiz is relying on xrandr for screen size change events to adjust the window placement, no xrandr events to response
<xnox> e.g. i see the windows in the alt-tab on the app, switching to one window of the app shwos animation switching to it -> by making it fly off the main screen into nothing.
<larsu> Laney: do you know if we have a spinner icon somewhere?
<larsu> Laney: could also use the one from adwaita - or the cool one from the phone
 * larsu wonders if that looks good on desktop
<xnox> bregma: i have openned ccsm but there is no put plugin =(
<Laney> larsu: what's the phone one?
<bregma> xnox, that's odd -- I see it under Window Management
<xnox> bregma: hm, i see in the move plugin that I can do Alt-F7 and move the window to the other screen with keyboard, that would do for me.
<xnox> grid, move, place, resize, scale, snapping
<bregma> huh, well if move works, use it
<larsu> Laney: /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/qt5/qml/Ubuntu/Components/Themes/Ambiance/artwork/spinner@30.png
<Laney> oh this one
<larsu> adwaita's in orange looks neat as well
<mlankhorst> willcooke: I think the current version should handle resize better, I'm clearing the entire buffer before copying the old contents. :P
<willcooke> mlankhorst, sweet
<mlankhorst> willcooke: can you redownload? I should have fixed the transparant corruption at the start
<willcooke> mlankhorst, thx
<mlankhorst> but I can't read the contents, if you want I should be able to add rotation though
<willcooke> mlankhorst, rotation would be super useful
<mlankhorst> lowriter on the screen's too tiny to read now :P
<willcooke> ha
<mlankhorst> working on doubled makes it easier to add rotation, same codepaths are affected. It's just a drawing call I need to fix and messing around with width/height
<mlankhorst> tons of if cases later..
<mlankhorst> yeah, input doesn't rotate but otherwise it works :P
<mlankhorst> I'll try to hook up the full thing later
<mlankhorst> eod!
<willcooke> thanks a lot mlankhorst
 * willcooke -> EOD
<willcooke> ta ta
#ubuntu-desktop 2015-01-16
<duflu_> Does anyone know how errors.ubuntu.com works? It seems to only match stack traces to depth 4. Is that correct?
<pitti> Good morning
<pitti> duflu: should be the topmost 5, if it's using the same algorithm as apport
<duflu> pitti: OK, hmm...
<duflu> I wonder if that's enough
<didrocks> morning
<pitti> bonjour didrocks, ça va ?
<didrocks> pitti: ça va bien, c'est vendredi ! et toi ? :)
<pitti> didrocks: je suis d'accord, merci; j'ai dormi très bien
<seb128> good morning desktopers!
<willcooke> g'morn
<didrocks> hey willcooke
<seb128> hey willcooke
<seb128> how are you?
<willcooke> What is the point of Reddit?
<willcooke> it just seems to be a forum for people to make things up and pass it off as fact.
<seb128> sink your productivity on the internet? ;-)
<willcooke> the Ubuntu things are 99% BS
<willcooke> I want to reply but... no actually, I don't
<willcooke> https://bugs.launchpad.net/mir/+bug/1324101
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1324101 in Mir "need way to position menus and tooltips (relative positioning to parent)" [High,In progress]
<willcooke> \o/
<willcooke> larsu, relevant to your interests I expect ^^
<larsu> indeed :)
<larsu> morning willcooke!
<Laney> ahoy
<didrocks> hey Laney!
<larsu> happy Friday Laney!
<Laney> happy friday!
<seb128> hey Laney, wie gehts?
<Laney> hey seb128
<Laney> feeling good!
<Laney> quality climbing session last night
<seb128> great!
<Laney> what about you?
<seb128> doing good
<seb128> it's friday!
<seb128> that is a weird bug
<seb128> that happens sometime, not sure what to blame, video driver, xorg, toolkits, ...
<seb128> http://people.canonical.com/~seb128/bug.png
<seb128> letters get missing in text, happens in most apps and is random, sometime on refresh they show and then hide again
<willcooke> seb128, ?!?!?!?!?
<seb128> willcooke, exactly...
<willcooke> seb128, are you reading the matrix?
<seb128> lol
 * didrocks lost his ^
<didrocks> they are going to an unfocussed window!
<didrocks> a gnome-terminal one
<willcooke> I'd think it was a tk issue, I think if it was a video driver thing it would be more broken
<didrocks> I wonder if this isn't a gnome-terminal issue
<didrocks> Laney: ^
<didrocks> between 2 g-t
<Laney> lost his what?
<Laney> sorry I don't understand what you are saying
<seb128> Laney, I guess he means the "^" key?
 * seb128 is unsure as well
<didrocks> Laney: so, all keys were going to the current gnome-terminal
<didrocks> as you can expect
<didrocks> but ^ keystrokes were sent to another gnome-terminal window
<didrocks> happened twice since this morning
<Laney> not heard of that
<Laney> how can I make it happen?
<didrocks> yeah, that's the part I'm unsure
<didrocks> if I change the focused windows, then, it resets
<Laney> try using shell for a bit or something to rule in/out the WM
<didrocks> Laney: nice idea, will do that
<didrocks> (not now, getting rules to get Touch booting on systemd)
<darkxst> didrocks, Laney, I've heard of wierd focus issues but it involves non-standard settings
<didrocks> it's still weird it's only one key though
<didrocks> not the others
<darkxst> didrocks, only one key gets sent to the wrong window?
<darkxst> that is incredibly strange
<didrocks> right
<didrocks> it was the same twice
<didrocks> all the other ones worked
<darkxst> didrocks,  no idea then
<darkxst> the reports I have heard all keyboard input goes to the wrong windo, but on;y when diabling window modifier key binding (i thing)
<didrocks> I didn't disable it here, so not that one :/
<darkxst> didrocks, my best guess is the unity key grabber, is messing up somewhere
<didrocks> can be
<didrocks> will see first if I can reproduce it more than twice
<willcooke> desrt, http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/science-environment-30784886
<Chipaca> what can make 'quilt push -a' work, but bzr-buildpackage fail complaining about fuzz and reversed patches?
<didrocks> Chipaca: bzr bd is more restrictive than quilt pushing
<didrocks> Chipaca: so in that can, quilt push <the patch that has fuzz>
<didrocks> quilt refresh
<didrocks> bzr commit, blablabla
<Chipaca> quilt refresh says no changes
<didrocks> the amount of fuzz it accepts it stricter
<didrocks> is*
<didrocks> bzr diff?
<Chipaca> there is no fuzz, no diff, no status
<didrocks> hum, that's weird, do you have the branch?
<Chipaca> i'll pastebin the session because i wouldn't believe it myself
<Chipaca> ah, sure, let me push it
<didrocks> let me see if I reproduce first :)
<didrocks> I remember having spent quite some time due to that
<Laney> if you forget to edit with 'quilt edit' or similar
<didrocks> but generally, it was just because of what I explained above
<Chipaca> didrocks: lp:~chipaca/ubuntu-push/fix-1376282-for-rtm
<Chipaca> Laney: this is a cherry pick, onto a project that didn't have patches before
<Chipaca> it's the first distro-patch
<Chipaca> Laney: so i did 'quilt import' to the patch
<Chipaca> i have no idea if any of that is relevant to the problem :)
<Laney> or if a file is directly edited before you then use quilt on it
<Laney> so quilt and dpkg-source get different ideas about the before state
<Laney> you can probably not use quilt for this branch though and just cherry-pick directly - I think that's usualy for rtm branches
<Laney> s/usualy/usual/
<Laney> kenvandine: confirm/deny ?
 * kenvandine reads
<kenvandine> i'd say just cherry pick for rtm branches
<kenvandine> instead of quilt
<Chipaca> Laney: kenvandine: my perhaps misguided idea was that i could use quilt to make keeping the base tree in sync easier
<Chipaca> ie the tree without the patches is exactly a given revno of upstream
<kenvandine> i think quilt is going to just make it harder
<didrocks> yeah, the workflow with package branch is to be able to bzr merge from upstream
<didrocks> that avoid those quilt issues
<kenvandine> imo quilt makes most things harder :)
<Chipaca> well, it has, but at least now i feel less bad about it :D
 * Chipaca throws away quilt and does what he knows
<didrocks> Chipaca: yeah, I'm getting failures with LC_ALL=C patch -t -F 0 -N -p1 -u -V never -g0 -E -b -B .pc/info-loglevel.diff/ --reject-file=- < debian/patches/info-loglevel.diff
<didrocks> Chipaca: really, the whole "release from branch" is about bzr merge upstream to your branch
<didrocks> Chipaca: so I would really go with this :)
<Chipaca> didrocks: I don't know what “the whole "release from branch"” even *is*, but i know bzr and am not afraid to use it
<didrocks> Chipaca: if your branch has been properly bootstraped, just bzr merge :)
<didrocks> if not, complain to #ubuntu-ci-eng ;)
<Chipaca> also, also, schroot on shm + my little python .deb cache on shm === 5 second bzr-buildpackage
<didrocks> nice!
<willcooke> unlol:  https://github.com/ValveSoftware/steam-for-linux/issues/3671
<seb128> that's a fail indeed
<didrocks>  rm -rf "$STEAMROOT/"*
<didrocks> oh come on!
<didrocks> I thought that would only happen at "professionals", I have names! :p
<andyrock> seb128, do you know who should I ping on #gtk+ to get some info about GtkIconTheme
<andyrock> ?
<didrocks> willcooke: where it happened, it was on the company vcs-like (all very centralize) machines :p
<willcooke> :/
<seb128> andyrock, no, but maybe larsu or desrt can help you
<andyrock> larsu, desrt http://paste.ubuntu.com/9762431/
<seb128> larsu, thanks
<seb128> andyrock, he replied on gtk
<larsu> andyrock: you're not very patient ;)
<andyrock> :D
<andyrock> seb128, larsu that's what is causing the '?' icon bug in vivid
<seb128> k
<seb128> why are icons queried differently on first start and later?
<andyrock> seb128, not sure
<andyrock> seb128, Trevinho should know more
<andyrock> larsu, thanks using lookup_icon should work just fine in bamf
<larsu> andyrock: ya. Seems to me that has_icon() is pointless anyway
<larsu> especially for bamf's use-case
<xnox> pitti: i look how upstart handles -1 from fork() call -
<xnox>         /* Goodbye, cruel world. */
<xnox>         exit (signum);
<pitti> xnox: heh
<pitti> xnox: well, at that poitn pretty much everything is lost, I figure :)
<xnox> pitti: well documentation is EAGAIN, spawning jobs it does loop until fork >= 0
 * xnox needs lunch
<didrocks> xnox: EAGAIN had_lunch >=0 :p
<didrocks> xnox: sounds weird to not fail in that case though and looping retrying forking
<pitti> xnox: well, when it happens in a generator, I think it's safe to abort -- if you can't fork during boot, you are busted anyway
<didrocks> EOW! have a nice week-end guys :)
<willcooke> EOW - party hearty
<willcooke> toodles
 * Laney relocates downstairs to finish watching The Tunnel :O
#ubuntu-desktop 2015-01-18
<tobias47n9e_> Is there any chance we will still see a fix for this issue in 14.10? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-themes/+bug/1297302
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1297302 in ubuntu-themes (Ubuntu) "Orange squares around checkboxes and radio buttons" [Medium,Triaged]
<tobias47n9e_> I am developing a GTK program on Ubuntu and not being able to see a clean TreeView makes testing the UI really annoying.
#ubuntu-desktop 2016-01-18
<didrocks> good morning!
<hikiko> hello :)
<hikiko> hi didrocks
<hikiko> it's snowing here! :)  (finally we have winter!!)
<didrocks> hey hikiko! we had some snowing here, but nothing which remains on ground :)
<hikiko> yeah we had that too but today we have real snow (on the ground) for the 1st time this winter :)
 * flocculant had normal snow for southern england - melted in the sky before it landed
<Mirv> hikiko: great! we had to wait for a long time but finally during the last two weeks it's been a real winter too :)
<pitti> Good morning
<hikiko> :D
<hikiko> good morning Mirv pitti flocculant :)
<hikiko> lol @normal southern england snow :p
<flocculant> :)
<larsu> happy Monday!
<larsu> and good morning :)
<didrocks> happy Monday larsu!
<larsu> bonjour didrocks! Thanks, you too!
<seb128> good morning desktopers
<Trevinho> Morning!
<didrocks> good morning Trevinho!
<pitti> hey larsu and Trevinho !
<pitti> bonjour didrocks et seb128, comment allez-vous ?
<seb128> hey Trevinho pitti!
<seb128> bien, et toi ?
<larsu> guten morgen pitti!
<pitti> seb128: bien aussi; j'ai travaillé beaucoup ce week-end pour préparer le "virtual sprint" cette semaine
<seb128> oh :-(
<didrocks> hey pitti! really well, and you ?
<pitti> mais on a beacoup de neige ! \o/
<seb128> le w.e c'est fait pour se reposer !
<pitti> seb128: c'était d'accord, pas de problème :)
<Trevinho> Hi pitti didrocks and seb128 :-)
<pitti> enfin l'hiver est arrivé
<Trevinho> Oui... Here as well
<Trevinho> -4.6° right now...
<pitti> vendredi nous avons vu le film "The Revenant", j'ai l'aimé ! le connaisez-vous ?
<pitti> didrocks: did you already add a workaround for the chown issue? I just realized that this chown is almost surely not from your tests, but from adt-run itself
<didrocks> pitti: no, I didn't add anything
<pitti> didrocks: and as it fails on that, it never actually gets to the point where it starts the tee for -stdout, and thus wets its pants like that
<pitti> didrocks: so, don't for now
<didrocks> pitti: no worry, keep me posted!
<pitti> didrocks: do you have "rw-build-tree" in your Restrictions:?
<didrocks> pitti: yeah
<pitti> didrocks: ah, so that's where the chmod comes from
<pitti> err, chown
<pitti> didrocks: ok, so I know what's going on -- this runs as user (as the test doesn't have needs-root), so it can't work
<pitti> didrocks: I'll write a small test for that and fix
<pitti> didrocks: rw-build-tree is very rare, so not tested well :(
 * didrocks feels rate in essence :)
<willcooke> morning all
<pitti> didrocks: bug 1535234
<ubot5> bug 1535234 in autopkgtest (Ubuntu) "chown fails on root-owned files with "rw-build-tree"" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1535234
<pitti> didrocks: "rate in essence"?
<didrocks> rare*
<didrocks> thanks pitti!
<didrocks> hey willcooke
<Laney> HI!
<didrocks> morning Laney
<willcooke> didrocks, when are you leaving for the airport?  today?
<didrocks> willcooke: tomorrow (leaving from home at 5am)
<willcooke> didrocks, oooof
<didrocks> yeah, will be challenging ;)
<larsu> morning Laney, willcooke!
<seb128> hey willcooke
<willcooke> hey larsu, larsu
<seb128> hey Laney
<willcooke> Laney,
<larsu> double-hey for me!
<willcooke> morning seb128, are you up early tomorrow as well?
<willcooke> larsu, :D
<pitti> didrocks: oh, où vas-tu ?
<didrocks> pitti: UbuCon (LA)
<seb128> willcooke, tomorrow? less than didrocks, likely around 6:30
<seb128> still early though
<didrocks> seb128: and you arrive before me! :p
<pitti> didrocks: ah, bon vol !
<seb128> direct flight \o/
<didrocks> pitti: merci :)
<seb128> and airport 40 min train away
<pitti> seb128: from Amsterdam?
<seb128> yes
<Laney> hey didrocks larsu seb128 willcooke1
<Laney> how's it going?
<didrocks> Laney: good! putting some $$$ in my wallet!
<seb128> Laney, good! had a relaxing w.e!
<larsu> Laney: good thanks! Had a nice snowy weekend. How about you?
<seb128> and very nice weather
<seb128> sunny
 * Laney is good
<Laney> we went out to watch a friend do a touring performance in some nearby pubs
<seb128> no tennis though, I was still not 100% back from being sick this week and didn't want to risk having it again before travelling
<Laney> the last one turned out to be in a singing club
<seb128> video or it didn't happen! :p
<Laney> which was unexpected but turned out to be funny
<pitti> morning Laney!
<Laney> THEN on saturday we went to a cat place
<seb128> NICE!
<Laney> and the man wouldn't let us in and said they had no cats
<seb128> ?!
<Laney> but we checked on facebook later
<Laney> and they were posting about new cats
<Laney> so...
<Laney> that was weird
<seb128> are you sure you had the right address?
<Laney> yeah it had a sign
<Laney> seemed to be run out of someone's house
<seb128> somebody who was not from the place played a joke on you?
<seb128> well, bad luck
<Laney> maybe
<Laney> i'll try a more professional place
<seb128> yeah, don't give up :-)
<seb128> maaoooww
<Laney> or the cat cafe does rehoming and my mum wants to go when she visits for my birthday on saturday
<Laney> so i can ask them then
<davmor2> Laney, seb128, willcooke: are any of you having network manager not come up at any time?
<seb128> never happened to me
<willcooke> davmor2, negative
<davmor2> Booted up this morning and no wifi the icon was there showing that ethernet was connected which is interesting as I'm on the xps 13 with no ethernet :)
<davmor2> I'll do some testing on it later and see if I can reproduce
<seb128> so the icon was there
<seb128> which is different from "not coming up"
<seb128> wifi missing happens sometime after suspend/resume here
<davmor2> seb128: Yeah sorry not specific enough
<seb128> which I think is more a kernel issue
<davmor2> seb128: yeah I wasn't sure if it was nm being flakey or the kernel or if it was just this machine hence asking if anyone else had seen it first
<Laney> davmor2: I have had some problem
<Laney> with it getting confused with an interface which lxc creates
<Laney> but actually I didn't have that for a few weeks so maybe it got fixed
<Laney> it used to think that was a connected wired interface
<Laney> and so not automatically connect the wifi
<seb128> when I get the issue the menu list no APs
<Laney> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/vivid/+source/network-manager/+bug/1445134 and https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager/+bug/1422096
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1445134 in network-manager (Ubuntu Vivid) "Network manager never scanning for new access points" [High,Confirmed]
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1422096 in network-manager (Ubuntu) "Occasionally no network on resume" [Undecided,New]
<Laney> Trevinho: Trevinho Trevinho Trevinho Trevinho
<Laney> trevinhooooooOOOOoooOOOoooOOOooOOOOooOOOooOOOooooo
<larsu> Laney: looking for someone?
<seb128> some italian?
<Laney> the last form of that name feels good to say
<Laney> might just start shouting it whenever something surprising happens
<Laney> try it
<Laney> you need some big arm gestures too
 * larsu just did that aloud
<larsu> feel funny now
 * seb128 ponders taking a flight seat in the middle after the kitchen (= no seat in front) an outside view one
<seb128> I though the row after the kitchen would have more leg room as well but seatguru suggests it might have less...
<ogra_> wow, you are early with your checkin :)
<Laney> pay for the business upgrade
<seb128> I got an email with a clicky thing :p
<seb128> they didn't propose me that one
<seb128> they suggest eco comfort for 90€ though
<seb128> unsure if that's worth it
<ogra_> 10cm legspace :P
<Laney> is that economy plus?
<ogra_> united ?
<seb128> klm
<ogra_> ah, havent flown them since 10 years :)
<Laney> gotta be loyal to your country
<seb128> lol
<ogra_> Laney, "north"-france you mean ?
<seb128> I took the "next to the kitchen"
<seb128> let's see how that goes
<ogra_> at least you wont starve :)
<Laney> take earplugs and an eye mask if you want to sleep
<seb128> I don't think I want to sleep this way
<seb128> maybe just nap for an hour
<seb128> goal is to stay awake and crash down at 10pm or something
<pitti> seb128: don't say "crash" if it involves plane rides!
<seb128> ups
<seb128> anyway no full night this way
<seb128> so I prefer having some laptop space
<seb128> though I might end up watching movies
<willcooke> drink all the gin
<seb128> haha
<seb128> 'all the gin' they serve for free is probably not much though
<willcooke> hah
<Laney> "just leave the bottle"
<seb128> you brits ;-)
<willcooke> I'll fight you!
 * Laney actually doesn't really like gin
 * seb128 neither
 * willcooke puts laney and seb128 on The List
<seb128> :-(
<Laney> should be happy
<Laney> more gin for you
<willcooke> ha
<Laney> larsu: https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=760683#c8 go tell smcv that he can do it :P
<ubot5> Gnome bug 760683 in gregex "regex test: Check the expected PCRE exceptions at runtime" [Normal,New]
<larsu> Laney: I don't feel comfortable acking that, either... sorry
<larsu> Laney: who maintains that part of glib?
<Laney> no idea, everyone's changed it
<Laney> was hoping for someone to tell him that it's okay to say okay
<Laney> MOVE FAST AND BREAK THINGS
 * Laney is agile
<larsu> I'm definitely not that person
<larsu> but mclasen should be on in a bit, he'll ack it
<Laney> hopefully before the release
<larsu> ping him
<Laney> will do if I notice
<Laney> weird people who quit irc
<larsu> Laney: like seb128? *cough*
<Laney> weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeird
<Laney> there's a mobile tree shredding machine going to town out the front
<Laney> exciting
<willcooke> Chuck the Christmas tree in
<Laney> should do
<Laney> the half is still there
<Laney> tempted to fly tip it at the council building
<willcooke> :D
<Trevinho> Laney: oh sorry... I was washing stuff and packing.
<Laney> hi Trevinho
<Laney> I wanted to ask you about the webkit scrollbar stuff
 * Laney forgot everything
 * xnox really should take down my christmas tree
<Trevinho> Laney: well I didn't do anything on that yet...
<Laney> Trevinho: I'm trying to get rid of old webkit
<Laney> this an obvious bug with wk2
<Laney> can you work on it or no time?
<Trevinho> Laney: not much time, but... I might look at it.
<Laney> Trevinho: well it's going to be visible in the software-center, control-center, release upgrader, shotwell
<Trevinho> Looks like it needs some love...
<Laney> yes, that's why I'm talking to you
<desrt> good morning, partners in crime
<seb128> hey desrt!
<desrt> hello seb
<desrt> good weekend?
<seb128> yes! relaxing, we have cold and sunny weather, which was a nice change from the mild&wet
<seb128> what about you?
<didrocks> good morning desrt
<desrt> was okay... went to hamilton for a day to catch a hockey game.  over too fast :)
<desrt> hello didrocks.  glad to see you're still doing the good-morning protocol ;)
<Laney> what up desrt
<didrocks> desrt: hehe, I will stay around anyway :p
<didrocks> snow \o/
<desrt> Laney: playing with my yubikey
<desrt> i think i have the 'ultimate gpg setup' situation now, with only one small problem remaining
<desrt> the small problem: can't figure out how to turn off the led on the yubikey when it's idle :)
<Laney> using it as smartcard?
<desrt> ya
<Laney> neat
<desrt> with three separate subkeys for encrypt/sign/authenticate
<desrt> the master key was generated on a machine that has never touched the internet (and never will) and stored on an sdcard in a safety deposit box
<desrt> i also used that machine to program the yubikey
<desrt> some extra coolness: i have to physically touch the yubikey before it will perform a sign/encrypt/auth operation
<desrt> and also: it is now functioning as my ssh-agent... so i also have to touch it in order to ssh somewhere now
<desrt> that's sort of always what i wanted... an out-of-band "yes, i allow this" step for ssh-agent... makes me feel better about using agent forwarding, for example
<willcooke> neat!
<davmor2> willcooke: http://people.canonical.com/~davmor2/desktop-screenshots/14.04.4-daily.png
<davmor2> willcooke: http://people.canonical.com/~davmor2/desktop-screenshots/16.04-daily.png
<davmor2> willcooke: both amd64 against a secureboot kvm setup :)
<willcooke> Nice, thanks davmor2
<willcooke> assuming I'm looking at a working system and not a bug ;)
<davmor2> willcooke: live desktop at least :)
<willcooke> \o/
<davmor2> willcooke: Talking of which I still need to run it on real hardware to test for a thing that I saw popup for the first time on 16.04 if you enable the 3rd party drivers it asks for a password to disable secureboot
<davmor2> I wanta ensure that works on real hardware
 * didrocks waves good evening and good night
<willcooke> see didrocks
<didrocks> see you willcooke :)
<seb128> didrocks, safe travel!
<didrocks> thanks, you too seb128
<alexarnaud> Hi everyone !
<alexarnaud> hikiko: hi !
<george4n> anyone here?
<robert_ancell> attente, hi
<attente> robert_ancell: hey
<robert_ancell> attente, was wondering if you had a look at GNOME Software stuff. It's probably easier now to find some good tasks to work on.
<willcooke> morning robert_ancell
<robert_ancell> willcooke, hi, can meeting whenever you are ready
<willcooke> robert_ancell, if now works lets do it
<attente> robert_ancell: yeah... really sorry i haven't had a chance, and this week isn't a good one for me (at a sprint)
<robert_ancell> attente, ok cool. Let's do a hangout when you are ready and I can run you through the options
<attente> sure
<willcooke> gnith all
<willcooke> gnight
#ubuntu-desktop 2016-01-19
<hikiko> Hello!
<pitti> Good morning
<pitti> hey hikiko, how are you?
<hikiko> hello pitti :)
<hikiko> I am fine thanks, and you?
<pitti> hikiko: I'm great, thanks
<george4n> Hey guys, I'm currently looking for way to change the audio device from terminal. eg. from HDMI out to headphones out. This is needs to be in a startup script. Is there any way to make stipulate that a device must be the default sound device? Or an order of devices at least?
<george4n> basically, HDMI out always defaults for me, I would like it that if in other devices are present, they should be default and never HDMI out
<darkxst> george4n, probably with pacmd
<darkxst> hey pitti, hikiko
<pitti> hey darkxst, how are you?
<darkxst> pitti, its too damn hot again! but otherwise good
 * pitti tosses darkxst some snow
<pitti> we've got plenty now :)
<darkxst> I need more like shipping container full ;)
<hikiko> hi darkxst
<larsu> good morning!
<pitti> hey larsu
<didrocks> good morning!
<larsu> morgen pitti!
 * didrocks at CDG
<larsu> bonjour didrocks!
<didrocks> hey larsu, pitti!
<larsu> didrocks: have a good flight!
<didrocks> thx ;)
<didrocks> as good as first one, I hope :p
<didrocks> (and CDG starts to be really awesome for connecting, 10 minutes door to door)
<larsu> wow
<pitti> bonjour didrocks, ça va ?
<pitti> didrocks: ah, you're at the airport ATM?
<pitti> didrocks: if you can, please kick off a xenial u-make run, I fixed that bug
<didrocks> pitti: already did
<didrocks> (before connected to IRC)
<pitti> didrocks: \o/
<didrocks> let's cross fingers this will work :)
<didrocks> thanks pitti!
<didrocks> pitti: large tests just started
<pitti> didrocks: and has two dots now, looking good!
<didrocks> pitti: yeah :-)
<didrocks> ok, boarding starts soon, see you later guys!
<larsu> enjoy!
<didrocks> thx!
<willcooke> morning all.  -4 out there today
<larsu> willcooke: morning! -8 :P
<willcooke> Ohhh!  Wow!
<Laney> yo
<larsu> morning Laney!
<Laney> heeeey larsu!
<Laney> what's up
<larsu> sun :)
<larsu> really nice actually
<larsu> just very cold
<larsu> how are you>
<Laney> good
<Laney> I broke continuous last night for the first time
<Laney> happy days
<larsu> \o/
<larsu> the pcre patch?
<Laney> yeah /o\
<larsu> what did it break>
<Laney> like 3 people reviewed it too
<Laney> lolz
 * larsu cannot type '?' this morning
<larsu> haha nice
<Laney> build with --with-pcre=internal
<larsu> I know, but where did continous break?
<Laney> that was the break
<Laney> linking with the internal one
<larsu> ah
<Laney> the default changed to =system and i forgot to check the other I guess
<pitti> hey Laney!
<larsu> Laney: ah well. If people reviewed that but noone caught it......
<Laney> larsu: all good fun, and not too hard to fix
<Laney> maybe smcv will win and get that internal copy reviewed some time anyway
<Laney> hey pitti!
<Laney> how are you?
<pitti> Laney: quite well, thanks! I think I'm sufficiently prepared for the talk and sprint today
<pitti> how about yourself?
<Laney> oh yeah, this starts today!
<Laney> trying to gear up to do a bit of patch piloting
<andyrock> morning all
<willcooke> hey andyrock
<larsu> hey andyrock
<andyrock> hey willcooke larsu
<alexarnaud> hi everybody !
<alexarnaud> how do you do this morning ?
<willcooke> morning alexarnaud
<cyphermox> willcooke: morning!
<willcooke> hey cyphermox, how goes?
<cyphermox> willcooke: I've been looking at the airplane mode switch in gnome-control-center/unity-control-center, but looks like I might need help
<willcooke> oki, no worries.
<cyphermox> I can't find the switch's code in that codebase :P
<willcooke> ha, that'll be why it doesn't work ;)
<willcooke> cyphermox, I think seb is most familiar with that code, but's he's on a plane atm
<willcooke> mind dropping him an email?
<cyphermox> admittedly so far I have only grepped, but nothing came up under [Ff]light or [Aa]irplane, any ideas of something else I could look for?
<cyphermox> sure
<cyphermox> willcooke: or maybe I found it just now
<willcooke> cyphermox, :)
<willcooke> cyphermox, what was the magic keyword?
<Laney> panels/network
<Laney> rfkill_switch
<cyphermox> exactly
<cyphermox> (sorry, it's real early here, lots happening ;)
<cyphermox> Laney: you can review my code branch?
<Laney> it's possible
<Laney> cyphermox: gimme a linky when you have one
<cyphermox> yep
<cyphermox> Laney: https://code.launchpad.net/~mathieu-tl/unity-control-center/rfkill-switch/+merge/283107
<Laney> You're going to need a bug for that
<Laney> or at least a better rationale
<Laney> happyaron: you here?
<Laney> happyaron: this https://launchpadlibrarian.net/234407517/ibus_1.5.5-1ubuntu3.1_1.5.5-1ubuntu4.diff.gz looks bad
<alexarnaud> How to contact Jorge Castro ?
<alexarnaud> Is Canonical member ?
<alexarnaud> I see lot of thing on launhpad but nothing on IRC
 * desrt yawns
<desrt> happy tuesday, all
<Laney> alexarnaud: https://launchpad.net/~jorge says his IRC nick
<Laney> ahoy desrt
<Laney> what is the word
<desrt> good morning Laney
<desrt> the word is as follows: bird.
<desrt> how do you find yourself today?
<Laney> i've heard that too
<Laney> ummmmmm I'm good
<Laney> it's a bit cold so I lit a candle and put it underneath my face
<Laney> not sure that this is the smartest plan
<davmor2> willcooke: last current 16.04 cd was from 17th
<willcooke> davmor2, oki.  Probably nothing to worry about.  Laney, if you get a sec ^
<davmor2> willcooke: Laney I assume just something stuck in proposed but thought it worth mentioning
<Laney> I can't get on the jenkins
<Laney> jibel usually knows more
<Laney> oh there, just reaaaaaaaaaaaaaalllllllllllllllllyyyyyyyyyy sllllllloooooooooooooooooOOOOOOoooOOoooOOOOoooOOOOOooowwwwwwwwwWWWwwwWWWw
<Laney> looks like the tests haven't run
<hikiko> hey question to everyone :)
<Laney> there is in fact no image newer
<Laney> so that is why
<Laney> because they failed to build
<Laney> component-mismatch
<hikiko> I get a message that some unity components cannot connect to dbus, is there a way to restart dbus?
<alexarnaud> hikiko: is it about AT-SPI2 daemon?
<alexarnaud> it's possible maybe to restart dbus as I know
<hikiko> systemctl restart dbus.service doesn't seem to solve my connection problems
<alexarnaud> willcooke: which one decide to add Ubuntu-specific things on a package ? Is there discussions or it's tha responsability of the maintainer ?
<hikiko> alexarnaud, you just do a merge proposal with your changes on launchpad, then the developers will review it, if it works well and doesn't cause any problems they ll approve it and then it will be merged and then it will appear in next release
<willcooke> alexarnaud, "it depends" - if it's something the desktop team maintain then there is usually a discussion on here
<alexarnaud> willcooke: it's the gnome-settings-daemon package
<alexarnaud> I expect it's possible to split it in two source package
<alexarnaud> one for the upstream
<alexarnaud> the otherfor the specific ubuntu change
<alexarnaud> because we want to backport Compiz into Debian
<alexarnaud> and we think debien doesn't approuv specific change for one package in gnome-settings-daemon
<willcooke> humm, maybe larsu or Laney can advise? ^
<alexarnaud> willcooke: the package maintainer as I see is seb128
<willcooke> alexarnaud, he's travelling this week, might be around a bit tomorrow, but I expect he will be out all week
<desrt> Laney: did your face melt?
<alexarnaud> willcooke: OK, thanks
<davmor2> Laney: awesome I figured it would be something magical like that :)
<Laney> desrt: it smelt weird so i got scared that my lungs were going to fill up with wax
<Laney> the temperature was actually great
<desrt> lol
<desrt> i have a feeling that your lungs have some system to avoid that
<willcooke> <rumble>
<willcooke> #startmeeting Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2016-01-19
<meetingology> Meeting started Tue Jan 19 15:30:12 2016 UTC.  The chair is willcooke. Information about MeetBot at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/meetingology.
<meetingology> Available commands: action commands idea info link nick
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | Tag "gtk318" for gtk 3.18 bugs please and thanks | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2016-01-19 | Current topic:
<willcooke> Roll call: andyrock, attente (out), desrt,  dgadomski, didrocks (out), fjkong, happyaron (out), hikiko, laney, larsu, qengho, seb128 (out), sweet5hark, themuso (out), tkamppeter, trevinho (out), robert_ancell (out)
<andyrock> o/
<Laney> hi
<Laney> I'm watching pi_tti's presentation
<Laney> but still here
<willcooke> Lots of people out
<willcooke> lets get moveing
<willcooke> *moving
<willcooke> #topic andyrock
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | Tag "gtk318" for gtk 3.18 bugs please and thanks | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2016-01-19 | Current topic: andyrock
<andyrock> I'm rebasing my branches for startup notification on Marco's branches for launcher-devices integration
<andyrock> I've already started to push some branches
<andyrock> should be finished by the end of the day
<andyrock> I'll later take a look to the branch proposed by didier/contributor
<andyrock> and to the lockscreen suspend regression
<andyrock> \eof
<willcooke> cool, thanks andyrock
<willcooke> #topic desrt
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | Tag "gtk318" for gtk 3.18 bugs please and thanks | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2016-01-19 | Current topic: desrt
<desrt> hello
<desrt> looking through bug backlog
<desrt> did a release yesterday
<desrt> also figured out a good way to generate a new gpg key completely offline with yubikey for subkeys :)
<willcooke> :D
<desrt> did a bit more work on the gsettingschangeset branch too
<desrt> eof
<willcooke> thanks desrt
<willcooke> #topic dgadomski
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | Tag "gtk318" for gtk 3.18 bugs please and thanks | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2016-01-19 | Current topic: dgadomski
<willcooke> Anything for us this week dgadomski?
<dgadomski> hey, unfortunately nothing to share in the desktop area this week
<willcooke> nw, cheers!
<dgadomski> thanks
<willcooke> #topic FJKong
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | Tag "gtk318" for gtk 3.18 bugs please and thanks | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2016-01-19 | Current topic: FJKong
<FJKong> hi
<FJKong> 1 duplicate icon show in status bar after login out and in.
<FJKong> 2 adjust candidate words and support deleting words which user don't want to keep.
<FJKong> 3 feature request: add dict defined by user.
<FJKong> eof
<willcooke> thanks FJKong, good stuff
<willcooke> FJKong, OEM customers are interested in getting Pinyin search in the dash too.  So that might get bumped up the priority list in a few weeks time. I'll keep you posted
<willcooke> nothing to worry about for now
<willcooke> #topic happyaron
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | Tag "gtk318" for gtk 3.18 bugs please and thanks | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2016-01-19 | Current topic: happyaron
<willcooke> 1. Work on fontconfig configuration for fonts-noto-cjk
<willcooke> 2. Start to clear my SRU backlog.
<willcooke> #topic hikiko
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | Tag "gtk318" for gtk 3.18 bugs please and thanks | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2016-01-19 | Current topic: hikiko
<hikiko> hey
<hikiko> I am re-writing the part of the shadow code that creates a texture from the shape of the window applies it to a quad and shows it on the screen because I realized that debugging the window/quads ordering/clipping in compiz and unity (that has a few bugs and makes my shadows appear on top of the window in some cases or in wrong size/position in some others) might take ages and it's faster to create one quad in the existing decoration window
<hikiko> and use one pixmap texture (unity specific textures) with the shape on it.
<hikiko> This will solve the issue because
<hikiko> even if unity windows are given to compiz in wrong order
<hikiko> compiz has a mechanism to draw them correctly
<hikiko> also this change
<hikiko>  only affects how shadows are displayed,  I still use the same algorithm (that is tested) to calculate them, so I hope it works soon.
<hikiko> eof
<willcooke> thanks hikiko
<willcooke> good work!
<willcooke> #topic Laney
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | Tag "gtk318" for gtk 3.18 bugs please and thanks | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2016-01-19 | Current topic: Laney
<Laney> • Expose appstream files over rsync, per a request from LP
<Laney> ∘ also write a script to fetch this from the server and extract it into place manually, since the automatic stuff won't work until we get it into the mirrors
<Laney> • New glib to D + U
<Laney> ∘ We had a mismatched pcre between build + runtime, since it got stuck in xenial-proposed. This broke some of the new tests - propose a test upstream to fix that.
<Laney> ∘ poke at autopkgtests (pcre made intltool-update spit warnings, fix that in Debian + Ubuntu)
<Laney> • fonts-tlwg upgrade fix which tons of people had noticed but nobody actually uploaded a fix for... also NMU that to Debian
<Laney> • Final set of webkit2 porting for things in main. Try to ping Trevinho about a scrollbar bug which he looked at before, but not much luck there
<Laney> • patch pilot (should be able to empty the ubuntu-desktop queue)
<Laney> • DMB
<Laney> • look at desktop isos not building, it's because of checkbox
<Laney> • poke the last few things for libqca2 that was holding a load of stuff in proposed (gst parts), that cleared out
<Laney> ⋙
<willcooke> awesome!  thanks Laney
<willcooke> well done on the desktop queue too
<willcooke> #topic larsu
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | Tag "gtk318" for gtk 3.18 bugs please and thanks | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2016-01-19 | Current topic: larsu
<willcooke> hrm
<willcooke> #topic qengho
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | Tag "gtk318" for gtk 3.18 bugs please and thanks | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2016-01-19 | Current topic: qengho
<willcooke> I think maybe it's a public holiday in the US today as well?
<qengho> Hi hi.
<qengho> * working on crashing bugs in Unity or Chromium. LP: #1535358, #1535390
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1535390 in chromium-browser (Ubuntu) "Chromium's built-in PDF renderer crashes when rendering some files, takes unity down" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1535390
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1535358 in chromium-browser (Ubuntu) "Clicking a URL crashes xorg" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1535358
<qengho> * merging xdg-utils still. fedback from seb, thanks.
<qengho> EOF
<willcooke> woo - fun bugs!
<willcooke> thanks qengho
<willcooke> is it a holiday today?  Internet says it's MLK day
<willcooke> #topic Sweet5hark
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | Tag "gtk318" for gtk 3.18 bugs please and thanks | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2016-01-19 | Current topic: Sweet5hark
<Sweet5hark> - fixing l10n/split build issue on LibreOffice xenial rc1 still
<Sweet5hark> - rest of the week: finish that and bump to rc2, then look into snap
<Sweet5hark> EOF
<willcooke> thanks Sweet5hark
<willcooke> hope the internet connection improves
<willcooke> #topic TheMuso
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | Tag "gtk318" for gtk 3.18 bugs please and thanks | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2016-01-19 | Current topic: TheMuso
<qengho> willcooke: It is, but most places celebrate it on the Monday. I did too.
<willcooke> qengho, ah yes, makes sense
<willcooke> thanks
<willcooke> * Almost got the library part of liba11y-profile-manager finished, got to write a command-line utility to work with it for testing and general usage, and then its onto the integration with the installer and desktop.
<willcooke> * Uploaded pulseaudio 7.99.2 to the Ubuntu Audio Dev pulse testing PPA, pulse 8 due any day now. http://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-audio-dev/+archive/pulse-testing
<willcooke> * Upstrea have responded about orca gsettings patch, so started working on some suggested changes.
<desrt> willcooke: orca gsettings patch?  link?
<willcooke> #topic tk
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | Tag "gtk318" for gtk 3.18 bugs please and thanks | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2016-01-19 | Current topic: tk
<willcooke> no Till
<willcooke> will come back
<willcooke> #topic robert_ancell
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | Tag "gtk318" for gtk 3.18 bugs please and thanks | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2016-01-19 | Current topic: robert_ancell
<willcooke> - GNOME Software Ubuntu support work
<willcooke> - Set up PPA with current GNOME Software support
<willcooke> - Released simple-scan 3.19.4
<willcooke> #topic any other business
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | Tag "gtk318" for gtk 3.18 bugs please and thanks | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2016-01-19 | Current topic: any other business
<willcooke> While we're waiting to see if Till or larsu put in an appearance, any other business?
<larsu> willcooke: oops sorry my errand took longer than I thought (in related news, /me has glasses now)
<willcooke> :)
<willcooke> #topic larsu
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | Tag "gtk318" for gtk 3.18 bugs please and thanks | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2016-01-19 | Current topic: larsu
<larsu> I don't have much to report anyway
<Laney> pix
<desrt> larsu: pics or it didn't happen!
<larsu> after we decided to use nautilus 3.14 instead of 18, I stopped working on that
<larsu> and am working on geonames i18n now
<larsu> that's all
<larsu> Laney, desrt: give me a minute!
 * larsu just hurried in
<willcooke> thanks larsu
<willcooke> in which case let's #endmeeting
<willcooke> #endmeeting
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | Tag "gtk318" for gtk 3.18 bugs please and thanks
<meetingology> Meeting ended Tue Jan 19 15:51:01 2016 UTC.
<meetingology> Minutes:        http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/ubuntu-desktop/2016/ubuntu-desktop.2016-01-19-15.30.moin.txt
<willcooke> thanks all
<desrt> :D
<desrt> willcooke: do you have that link about the gsettings bug?
<Laney> probably ask TheMuso
<willcooke> oh, sorry desrt - missed your comment before
<willcooke> I don't have a link, hit up TheMuso
<desrt> i think i know where the bug is, in fact
<desrt> i found it before along with an old dup
 * desrt just remembering last time this was mentioned and she got curious
<alexarnaud> hikiko: how to choose which profiles uses in Compiz ?
<alexarnaud> hikiko: http://paste.ubuntu.com/14575900/
<alexarnaud> I use this config file and defaut profile name but all settings are stored in gsettings in the unity profile
<alexarnaud> hikiko: In CCSM, when I have the right profile selected (here mate-accessibility). In DCONF I see all the settings on the profiles Unity.
<alexarnaud> Always in CCSM when I switch from one profile to another (in this case mate-accessibility to Unity or Default) nothing changes.
<alexarnaud> Everything is on version 0.9.12.0
<Sweet5hark> hmmm, my bank just invalidated/exchanged a credit card, I never ever used because of "possible fraud".
<Sweet5hark> Either the karsten nohl talk at 32c3 was seen by somebody from a bank and that person went "omgwtfbbq exchange all the cards!!!11!oneone!1!eleven" or "the" are having movement profiles suggesting I was close to the 32c3 premises and thus at risk.
<Sweet5hark> dunno what scenario is scarier THB.
<desrt> Sweet5hark: my money is on a blip in some weird heuristic algorithm
 * willcooke keeps it all under the mattress 
 * desrt is reminded of negative interest rates
<Sweet5hark> willcooke: right next to the second amendment, the gold and the guns?
<willcooke> :D
<willcooke> I mean I invested it all in mattresses
<desrt> Sweet5hark: you forgot his bible
<willcooke> lol
<willcooke> related news:  anyone want to buy a mattress?
<desrt> lol
<Sweet5hark> desrt: negative interest rates are yesterdays news, today we have negative oil prices http://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2016-01-18/the-north-dakota-crude-oil-that-s-worth-less-than-nothing
<Sweet5hark> bibles. indeed!
<desrt> lemme guess: "we'll take this off your hands for a price, in order to free up your tanks to hold the good stuff"?
<desrt> ah.  apparently the negative was just a mistake.
<Sweet5hark> desrt: well, it says "due to the lack of pipeline capacity" aka "not even worth to transport that crap to a refinery"
<desrt> worrying
<desrt> when oil is approximately 'free', people have less incentive to switch to actually-free energy...
<Sweet5hark> ... and now additional iranian oil will further dump prices.
<Sweet5hark> desrt: well, it sure will not stay free forever: either shale oil well will get closed/bankrupt or saudi-arabia will go bankrupt because of their price dumping. somethings gotta give, this not sustainable.
<Sweet5hark> "we live in interesting times."
<desrt> i recently found out that canada uses approximately no saudi oil... that surprised me
<willcooke> dinner time.  g'night all
<alexarnaud> I have nice ivening !
<alexarnaud> See you tomorrow :)!
#ubuntu-desktop 2016-01-20
<hikiko> hello
<larsu> good morning!
<pitti> larsu: hey Lars!
<pitti> hello hikiko, too!
<pitti> pretty lonely here with folks travelling..
<larsu> indeed. Morgen pitti!
<alexarnaud> Good morning all
<alexarnaud> hikiko: Hi
<willcooke> morning gang
<larsu> hi alexarnaud and willcooke!
<ksamak> hoy all
<Laney> hey!
<Laney> sorry for being late
<larsu> g'day Laney!
<Laney> got a friend over to paint in our living room
<Laney> had to show her where all the stuff is
<Laney> hey larsu
<larsu> what's she painting?
<Laney> starting with the skirting
<Laney> then window frames
<Laney> then walls
<Laney> then if that goes really well, part of the outside wall!
<Laney> basically we/I could have done it, but we didn't over 15 months or however long we have been here now
<Laney> and she was looking for jobs to do
<Laney> seemed fair
<larsu> cool :)
<alexarnaud> Laney: it's a good deal yeah
<pitti> hey Laney!
<Laney> hi there pitti!
<Laney> what's up?
<Laney> are you having a good sprint?
<pitti> Laney: guess what -- handholding LXC workers and making adt-run more robust against more errors :)
<pitti> Laney: I do, yes! (but in the afternoon/night)
<pitti> the three guys kept me full-time busy with questions, MPs, setup, etcl
<pitti> but they all managed to set up the infra in juju-local, and start hacking on it
<Laney> great
<Laney> I thought that it was going to cover errors, CI train and other related bits too
<Laney> seems not?
<pitti> Laney: not this sprint, this is for p-m
<pitti> Laney: we'll have 3 more sprints for the other pieces of infra
<pitti> Laney: today we want to look into a web/SSO based test retry button
<Laney> nice!
<Laney> I guess that will be the first dynamic piece on the server
<pitti> yeah, scary
<pitti> so far everythign is nice and read-only
<pitti> Laney: btw, do you know why http://autopkgtest.ubuntu.com/packages/g/glib2.0/xenial/s390x/ is so flappy?
<pitti> Laney: is that a matter of running against more triggers in -proposed, or just a flaky test and I'll retry until it sticks?
<Laney> pitti: I didn't really look yet
<Laney> is it always the same failure?
<pitti> Laney: I'm still trying to find the failure; it's not "FAIL:", it's not "ERROR:", goddammit world, agree to some common string to search for
<pitti> it's not "not ok" either
<Laney> pitti: "killed by signal"
<pitti> GLib-GIO:ERROR:/build/glib2.0-dQLvhN/glib2.0-2.47.4/./gio/tests/gdbus-proxy.c:826:fail_test: code should not be reached
<pitti> # GLib-GIO:ERROR:/build/glib2.0-dQLvhN/glib2.0-2.47.4/./gio/tests/gdbus-proxy.c:826:fail_test: code should not be reached
<pitti> cleaning up pid 6856
<pitti> Test glib/gdbus-proxy.test failed: Child process killed by signal 6
<pitti> I think that's the one
<Laney> oh man, gdbus tests
<pitti> failure in https://objectstorage.prodstack4-5.canonical.com/v1/AUTH_77e2ada1e7a84929a74ba3b87153c0ac/autopkgtest-xenial/xenial/s390x/g/glib2.0/20160119_151405@/log.gz looks different
<pitti> (/usr/lib/glib2.0/installed-tests/glib/gdbus-threading:6884): GLib-GIO-ERROR **: connection had too many refs
<pitti> cleaning up pid 6886
<pitti> Test glib/gdbus-threading.test failed: Child process killed by signal 5
<Laney> still gdbus though
<Laney> so at least the same area
<pitti> same on the next failure
<Laney> I think we know someone who speaks dbus quite well
 * Laney looks west
<Laney> could try to get it in an accessible instance
<pitti> https://objectstorage.prodstack4-5.canonical.com/v1/AUTH_77e2ada1e7a84929a74ba3b87153c0ac/autopkgtest-xenial/xenial/s390x/g/glib2.0/20160118_105206@/log.gz is pcre, but I think that was due to pinning
<Laney> pcre broke every arch
<Laney> and is fixed
<pitti> Laney: can you ssh ubuntu@10.100.0.12 ?
<pitti> Laney: I mean firewall-wise (I didn't import your key yet)
<Laney> pitti: yeah
<Laney> I know the password :)
 * Laney h4x0r
<pitti> Laney: ah, ok -- I just did ssh-import-id lp:laney
<Laney> I've stolen this before to test stuff
<pitti> "12345, the same combination that I use on my luggage!"
<pitti> Laney: so I guess I'll just retry some more, and if I get bored I force it?
<pitti> not really libselinux' fault anyway
<Laney> well... I'm going to upload a new upstream release to experimental today
<Laney> and sync that later or tomorrow
<pitti> but nice, glib2.0 is the last s390x specific regression, I managed to fix all the other ones
<pitti> all other regrssions happen on all arches
<Laney> adt-xenial-rva0ksiq  RUNNING  10.0.3.231  -     -       NO
<Laney> ubuntu@aupkg01:~$ lxc-console -n adt-xenial-rva0ksiq
<Laney> adt-xenial-rva0ksiq is not running
<Laney> thanks lxc!
<pitti> Laney: is that s390x?
<pitti> ah yeah, that
<pitti> $ sudo lxc-attach -n adt-xenial-rva0ksiq systemctl  status
<pitti> Laney: ^ that clearly works
<pitti> Laney: but I've never used lxc-console
<Laney> pitti: ah right
<Laney> lxc-start-ephemeral printed out that command for me to use
<Laney> oh right, sudo, /me fails
<pitti> ah, I finally know how to fix these eternal armhf hangs
 * Laney runs one of the tests in a loop
<pitti> Laney: hah! lucky day! http://autopkgtest.ubuntu.com/packages/g/glib2.0/xenial/s390x/
<pitti> http://autopkgtest.ubuntu.com/packages/g/glib2.0/ -> IMPECCABLE!
<Laney> perfect package, no problems here
 * Laney coughs
<Laney> GLib-GIO:ERROR:/build/glib2.0-dQLvhN/glib2.0-2.47.4/./gio/tests/gdbus-proxy.c:826:fail_test: code should not be reached
<Laney> # GLib-GIO:ERROR:/build/glib2.0-dQLvhN/glib2.0-2.47.4/./gio/tests/gdbus-proxy.c:826:fail_test: code should not be reached
<Laney> woot
 * Laney saves this state for a certain ARL
<pitti> ARL?
<pitti> oh, ARL!
 * pitti hugs desrt
<Laney> larsu: heeeeeeeeeeeey larsu
<Laney> gtk css help required
<Laney> larsu: I was looking at webkit scrollbars (see devhelp on xenial for example)
<Laney> as far as I can tell it is drawing them itself instead of using gtk's ones
<Laney> https://sources.debian.net/src/webkit2gtk/2.10.4+dfsg1-1/Source/WebCore/platform/gtk/ScrollbarThemeGtk.cpp/ <- this is the file in question
<Laney> but there is some bug with drawing the background, it gets glitchy after you scroll
<Laney> https://paste.ubuntu.com/14581466/ adding those two rules makes it look somewhat normal (probably acceptable)
<Laney> wondering if you can help suggest the right way to do it
<andyrock> monring
<andyrock> *morning
<willcooke> hey andyrock
<larsu> Laney: hm no clue. Let me check
<larsu> does it work with Adwaita?
<Laney> umm didn't actuallyt ry
<larsu> it does
<Laney> yeah sort of
<larsu> sort of? Works fine for me
<Laney> they are obviously still custom scrollbars there though
<larsu> ah, true
<larsu> maybe they just don't draw them in that case, but let ebkit handle them?
<Laney> yeah but still themed
<Laney> so I guess we can find out which rules are needed and put those in
<larsu> hm but I can't find anything :/
<larsu> Laney: they're not doing anything webkit specific, but setting backgrounds (like your patch)
<larsu> your patch makes it work for webkit windows, but breaks the style of other windows
<Laney> I know, it applies to too much
<Laney> just wanted to see if it was fixable by styling at all
<Laney> I also don't know why you have to have the .scrollbar.slider rule since the same thing is in the theme already
<Laney> but there's no slider without it
<larsu> I see it without it
<larsu> or I misunderstand what I mean :)
<Laney> weird, I need both rules
<Laney> larsu: do you think you could look at this please? if you have time
<larsu> yep, already doing it :)
<Laney> I have a load of stuff ready to move to webkit2
<Laney> and kick the shitty old one out
<larsu> \o/
<Laney> thanks!
<Laney> keep bumping into mcatanzaro on bugs too
<Laney> seems he is also doing this for fedora
<larsu> hehe
<Sweet5hark> libreoffice 5.1.0~rc2 finished building locally. now lets see about libreoffice-l10n
<larsu> Laney: could you try it out please? https://code.launchpad.net/~larsu/ubuntu-themes/webkit-scrollbar
<Laney> okay!
<Laney> larsu: is it less rounded than the regular scrollbars?
<Laney> otherwise it looks good to me
<Sweet5hark> question: how do you get gcc to commit an internal compiler error?
<Sweet5hark> (gcc6 that is)
<Sweet5hark> answer: LibreOffice, based on technology breaking your toolchain since 1985 ...
<larsu> Laney: no change in the roundedness
<larsu> but appears like it to me as well
<Laney> might be because they are wider
<Laney> so look more square
<larsu> I wonder why
<larsu> should be the same as expanded overlay scrollbars
<larsu> Laney: ah, webkit seems to calculate slider width slightly differently. Good enough to keep like this?
<Laney> larsu: yeah if it's not fixable in the theme
<Laney> jdstrand: hi, would it be possible for someone to get to bug #1475021 quite soon please?
<ubot5> bug 1475021 in gcab (Ubuntu) "[MIR] gcab" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1475021
<Laney> we have appstream-glib in depwait for some time on this
 * Laney back soon
<willcooke> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity-control-center/+bug/1534085
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1534085 in unity-control-center (Ubuntu) "System Settings legal text contains a 404 link and some inaccurate wording about online searches" [High,Fix released]
<willcooke> \o/
<willcooke> thanks Laney
<Laney> willcooke: woot
<desrt> Laney, pitti: good morning
<desrt> everyone else, good morning as well :)
<Laney> hi desrt!!!!
<desrt> Laney: what's going on here?
<Laney> EVERYTHING (not much) is BROKEN (sometimes doesn't work)
<Laney> some gdbus tests seem not very good on s390x
<desrt> i noticed that assert is tied to a timeout...
<desrt> i don't suppose the test machine is super-slow...
<Laney> i think that it is the opposite
<Laney> do you have VPN?
<desrt> yes
<Laney> ssh -o UserKnownHostsFile=/dev/null -o StrictHostKeyChecking=no ubuntu@10.100.0.12
 * desrt clicks a couple of buttons and lets NM do the work
<Laney> then screen -r
<desrt> does ubuntu@ have a password? :)
<Laney> I imported your key
<Laney> allegedly
<desrt> okay.
<Laney> but you could try to guess the password
<desrt> i'm in
<desrt> my yubikey seems to have trouble resuming from suspend...
<Laney> screen window 0 and 1 show the two which have failed on the real instances lately
<Laney> and FYI you are inside an lxc container there
<jdstrand> Laney: re 1475021 - I'll talk to tyhicks about it
<Laney> thanks jdstrand, we'd like to get the ground prepared for uploading gnome-software quite soon
<Laney> so that the universe can explode with enough time for us to glue it back together
<larsu> morning desrt!
<larsu> how goes?
<desrt> good
<desrt> wishing i had glasses
<larsu> come to Berlin. Took them 1 day
<desrt> i went to a place here.  they did the test and sent me away.
<Laney> i showed rosie the picture of larsu with specs
<Laney> she approved
<jdstrand> Laney: ack
<larsu> Laney: :)
<Laney> "they look like mine"
<larsu> Laney: say hi to her!
<Laney> will do!
 * Laney wonders how/what the ubucon people are doing
<Laney> guess it's still kind of early there
<jdstrand> Laney: question for you-- just otoh, can you think of a reason why dlna wouldn't work on xenial in rhythmbox any more when it has the same upstream version as wily (and the Ubuntu delta didn't have any relevant changes), grilo is the same as wily and grilo-plugins only has one irrelevant change over wily?
<jdstrand> (it the dleyna code in grilo that handles this afaik)
<desrt> Laney: how do i get other screens into the container?
<Laney> jdstrand: hmm, nope, I tried this out a couple of weeks ago
<jdstrand> Laney: the dlna server just doesn't show up any more (but daap still does)
<Laney> desrt: ctrl-a, <n>
<desrt> i know the screen part :p
<jdstrand> Laney: it worked for you a couple of weeks ago?
<desrt> i'm missing the 'not in the container' part
<Laney> oh right, SSH to its IP
<Laney> thought you might be a tmuxer or something
<Laney> jdstrand: well I could be confused about the difference between dlna and daap to be honest
<Laney> I shared my library between two rhythmboxen
<jdstrand> I see
<jdstrand> I think rhythmbox exports as daap, iirc
<jdstrand> exports/shares, whatever the terminology is
<Laney> does it work with another client?
<jdstrand> well, yes, wily rhythmbox :)
<jdstrand> the minidlna server didn't change
<tjaalton> codec search seems broken on xenial
<jdstrand> I only upgraded to wily
<jdstrand> I have both forked-daapd and minidlna exporting at home
<jdstrand> and rhythmbox used to see both on wily. on xenial, it only sees daapd
<jdstrand> tjaalton: it doesn't even see the server at all
<jdstrand> (and it can play all the files from daapd)
<jdstrand> so I don't think it is codec related
<Laney> ok, I'll try to look
<Laney> is there a bug that you can assign to me?
<tjaalton> this was just an observation on my local machine with totem trying to play bbb :)
<tjaalton> fresh install, can't find codecs to install
<jdstrand> Laney: minidlna is really easy to setup. apt-get it, then adjust the config file for a dir of music
<tjaalton> though I guess it's due to the software manager migration
<jdstrand> Laney: I can. I'll work up a reproducer too. thanks
<Laney> thanks!
<Laney> I just want to be assigned something so I have less chance of forgetting :)
<desrt> uhh
<desrt> gdbus-proxy is failing on my machine this morning
<desrt> dispite discheck having worked only two days ago
<desrt> that's neat.
<Laney> tjaalton: looks like something happened to break sessioninstaller
<tjaalton> yeah
<tjaalton> just saw the trace
<desrt> okay.  back to not failing.  great.
 * desrt made a mistake
<Laney> tjaalton: https://paste.debian.net/366793/ ?
<tjaalton> Laney: hang on
 * Laney grips tight
<desrt> Laney: gdb on this machine seems to be ... not great
<Laney> oh?
<desrt> even with debug symbols installed there are fairly big gaps in the backtraces
<tjaalton> Laney: nope :/
<Laney> tjaalton: did you kill the daemon?
<Laney> it fixed it for me
<tjaalton> ah
<Laney> xnox: is gdb on s390x supposed to be working properly?
<tjaalton> Laney: correct, works
<xnox> Laney, yes....
<xnox> Laney, do you have bugs =)
<Laney> meet desrt
<Laney> tjaalton: cool!
<Laney> I'll upload that then, thanks for reporting
<Laney> just kicked a stair and now my toe is bleeding
<Laney> probably should have kept the nail shorter :/
 * Laney goes to clean that up
<desrt> xnox: hi.  seeing weird backtraces on a x390 machine :)
<xnox> desrt, x390 ssl cert? or s390x machine?
<desrt> uh.  the other one :)
<desrt> isn't the ssl thing x509? :)
<tjaalton> Laney: thanks :)
<pitti> Laney: ok, I think I should have finally stopped the worker log spam, sorry
<Laney> pitti: pinning fun I assume
<pitti> Laney: that, and unclear to me why it happened; but I built a new wily base image, it only happened for wily ..
<Laney> :/
<pitti> Laney: and then I screwed up a fix from this morning which was supposed to fix the s390 tmpfails
<pitti> (which didn't show in local testing)
<pitti> but should be all good now
<pitti> well, I still need to fix the eternal armhf hangs, but at least I now know how
<pitti> (and what happens)
<pitti> i. e. I can't fix the hung containers, but at least have adt-run ignore them insted of waiting forever
<desrt> Laney: cannot reproduce on a fresh build >:|
<desrt> Laney: can you tell me a bit more about the setup here?  these are installed tests running against a new library version, or what?
<Laney> desrt: build/install versions should be the same
<Laney> https://objectstorage.prodstack4-5.canonical.com/v1/AUTH_77e2ada1e7a84929a74ba3b87153c0ac/autopkgtest-xenial/xenial/s390x/g/glib2.0/20160120_091557@/log.gz
<Laney> they are both 2.47.4-1 there
<desrt> nod.
<andyrock> if i do
<andyrock> g_signal_emit (...., g_strdup(...))
<andyrock> I'm supposed to g_free the string in the callback right?
<andyrock> desrt: ^^^
<desrt> uh
<desrt> don't do that :)
<andyrock> or it's automatic?
<desrt> g_signal_emit will fire the signal directly in place
<desrt> so as long as the string in question will survive until g_signal_emit() returns, you don't need to dup it
<andyrock> so I can free after g_signal_emit
<andyrock> right?
<desrt> in fact, depending on the signal, it may also dup the string for itself (and free it)
<desrt> yes.  definitely.
<desrt> but maybe you don't need to dup it at all, is what i'm saying...
<desrt> but in any case: absolutely do not g_strdup() something you pass to g_signal_emit() and free() inside a handler.  that is absolutely broken.
<desrt> and not just 'in theory' -- there is no guarantee that the string passed to the handler will have the same pointer value as the string passed to g_signal_emit() -- only that it will have the same value (as a string)
<andyrock> ok thanks! :)
<qengho> If I'm merging a package from Debian, and I quote the patches that will remain in the package, should I also reference the Debian bugs with "closes: #nnnn"? That seems weird.
<Laney> You don't have to, but it's nice to have them referred to somewhere
<Laney> the patch header is fine for that
<qengho> Thx
<desrt> Laney: got a working theory
<desrt> it's a stretch, though
<qengho> dpm: Hi. Some translations team didn't respond to join requests. I advised a would-be contributor to message admins individually, wait, and then open a Question against Launchpad. Was that right?
<dpm> qengho, it used to be, but nowadays no one really looks at those questions. The best thing might be to send an e-mail to ubuntu-translators@ubuntu(dot)com
<Laney> desrt: real bug or test bug?
<desrt> test bug
<desrt> like usual
<desrt> still investigating...
<Laney> fun
<Laney> no need to waste all day on it if you have better things to be doing
<desrt> Laney: actually, i've binned that first theory and am now tending toward 'actual bug'
<desrt> the proxy does a sequence of things in order to get the service to start up... first it tries to StartServiceByName... and if that fails then it does GetNameOwner in order to figure out if it already exists
<desrt> the problem is that maybe for some random reason (like a well-placed exec()) the service might pop into existence in between those two and the process may receive a NameOwnerChanged
<desrt> in both cases, gdbus will try to GetAll properties on the service... which it seems to be doing twice
<desrt> that much, at least, is a bug in the proxy
<desrt> so ya... one of those this-timing-issue-would-never-happen-in-the-real-world issues
<desrt> but it's a legit issue
<Laney> and I guess the test is making a new proxy async then execing the service
<desrt> the weird thing is that it should result in the async call finishing twice, as far as i can tell
<desrt> and instead, it's finishing zero times
<desrt> very odd
 * desrt curses the gigantic ugly asyncinit state machine in here
<desrt> hilariously, this could just be an entirely unrelated bug because it also happens in the case where the test runs properly
 * desrt sighs
 * Laney hugs desrt 
<Laney> it's going to be okay
 * Laney goes off to roast a chicken
<Mirv> is there a bug for "lightdm doesn't show user background anymore and theme seems a bit resetted (domain name has grey background and date is black font etc)"
<Mirv> I have had it before 14.04 out of the blue and it happened again. I can't figure out how I fixed it last time, but I remember it was not straight-forward.
<Mirv> like uninstalling / resetting config files for lightdm + unity-greeter not enough
<Mirv> I meant, before on 14.04 and now again on 14.04. well, I'll eventually have time to find out the fix and at least document that somewhere.
<willcooke> night night all
<attente> robert_ancell: hey, which branches of gnome-software should i be looking at?
<robert_ancell> attente, wip/rancell/ubuntu-reviews-3-18
<attente> ubuntu-ratings?
<robert_ancell> attente, that's been merged into ubuntu-reviews
<attente> robert_ancell: ok
<attente> robert_ancell: i can't see ubuntu-ratings on the remote though
<robert_ancell> attente, https://git.gnome.org/browse/gnome-software?h=wip%2Francell%2Freviews-3-18
<robert_ancell> I'll delete the other branches
#ubuntu-desktop 2016-01-21
<hikiko> hi
<larsu> good morning!
<robert_ancell> larsu, o/
<larsu> hi robert_ancell! How are you?
<robert_ancell> larsu, doing good
<larsu> :)
<pitti> Good morning
<larsu> morgen pitti!
<pitti> hey larsu, wie gehts?
<larsu> gut gut, und dir?
<pitti> sehr muede, aber okay
<larsu> hehe :)
<hikiko> hello pitti larsu robert_ancell
<robert_ancell> hikiko, good morning
<hikiko> good morning
<pitti> hey hikiko
<pitti> hey robert_ancell, long time no see! How are you these days?
<robert_ancell> pitti, doing good. Was a nice day so took the kids to the pool and working tonight instead
 * pitti tosses a snowball to robert_ancell
<robert_ancell> :P
<hikiko> did you ever get this error: "Failed opening dbus connection: org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.FileNotFound: Failed to connect to socket /sys/fs/cgroup/cmanager/sock: No such file or directory." ?
<willcooke> morning ganf
<willcooke> gang
<larsu> morning willcooke!
<alexarnaud> morning all !
<alexarnaud> morning larsu willcooke :)!
<larsu> hi alexarnaud
<jibel> lan3y, willcooke is anyone looking at the build failure of the desktop rootfs?
<jibel> good morning :)
<Guest80303> hi
<Guest80303> might keep this nick
<sarnold> it's a good nick
<sarnold> nice feng shui
<Laney> jibel: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pyotherside/+bug/1534067
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1534067 in pyotherside (Ubuntu) "[MIR] pyotherside" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Laney> so "yes"
<larsu> hi Laney!
<Laney> hi larsu!
<Laney> how are you?
<jibel> Laney, thanks
<larsu> Laney: good thanks. hacking an index into that local geonames database
<Laney> nice
<Laney> larsu: can you jhbuild the glib-2.46 branch?
<Laney> it breaks for me
<Laney> or is there some smart way of doing it that I don't know
<larsu> let me try
<larsu> how did you tell jhbuild to build that branch?
<Laney> m4macros/glib-gettext.m4:39: error: m4_copy: won't overwrite defined macro: glib_DEFUN
<Laney> buildone -n
<Laney> after switching to it
<larsu> are you sure that doesn't switch back? (I think you need `jhbuild make` for that)
<Laney> unless it does it behind my back
<Laney> anyway, cool command! but it fails in the same way :(
<larsu> works fine for me. Did you run on a clean checkout?
<larsu> git clean -dxf is your friend
<Laney> yeah
 * larsu figured, just making sure
<larsu> Laney: ah got it now!
<larsu> works on master
<Laney> yeah
<Laney> and if you cherry-pick 6b577196eed0754d2805fd48caa64f58f9bb8ee4
<larsu> yeah I just stumbled over that as well
<larsu> maybe we should backport that?
<larsu> but deprecating a marco on a relase branch is awkward
<Laney> don't understand why it fixes it really
<Laney> is it lazy or something?
<Laney> the error is on an unchanged line
<larsu> unchanged since 2002 :)
<Laney> I meant unchanged by that patch, but unchanged itself for ages too(!)
<Laney> another cool thing is if you run the autogen.sh invocation manually then it works
<Laney> so I guess jhbuild is setting ACLOCAL_CFLAGS?
<Laney> ACLOCAL_PATH=/home/laney/dev/gnome/install/share/aclocal:/usr/share/aclocal
<Laney> intriguing
<larsu> oh - maybe the macro is defined through an old glib installation in the jhbuild install dir?
<Laney> ja
<larsu> Laney: right, this works. Probably we had a newer version of glib installed
<larsu> pruning the install dir fixes the issue for me
<Laney> wonder how I never had this before
<larsu> dunno
<pitti> good morning Laney
<larsu> I didn't becasue I never build older glibs from jhbuild
<Laney> but glib_DEFUN should still have been there
<Laney> clearly don't understand this properly
<andyrock> morning
<Laney> maybe it's doing some deduplication
<Laney> because the files were previously identical
<Laney> hey pitti, hey andyrock
<Laney> pitti: late night last night?
<andyrock> just back from the dentist. it was not a good start of the day
<pitti> Laney: oh yes -- basketball, and then another 3 hours of p-m sprint
<andyrock> :(
<larsu> Laney: hm indeed
 * Laney tests this theory
<Laney> mmm
<Laney> so I guess it has some protection against scanning the same file twice
<larsu> #pragma once
<Laney> well that was a good learning experience
<Laney> now I wonder why all keyboard shortcuts broke in terminator
<Sweet5hark> hmmm, seems I can hardlock/crash my machine by building libreoffice-l10n in a pbuilder ...
<Laney> uh oh
<Laney> I have a suspicioooooooooooooooonnnnnnnnnnnnnn
<Laney> it points to a person from canada who likes to go climbing
<willcooke> ruh roh
<willcooke> davmor2, can you make this happen?  https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/1536590
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1536590 in unity (Ubuntu) "Default text is inconsistent dash search box" [Medium,Confirmed]
<willcooke> no hurry
<cyphermox> willcooke: Laney: if you land the unity-control-center merge, it might be a good idea to do the same change on gnome-control-center
<willcooke> cyphermox, ack, good plan
<willcooke> just waiting to see if seb128 has a strong feeling one way or the other
<cyphermox> yeah
<cyphermox> I don't mind either way. I don't especially like removing the switch from there, but in my defense it's also very poorly done
<cyphermox> rfkill is all very ugly and painful
<willcooke> from my POV, there is almost always a hardware switch anyway
<cyphermox> no
<cyphermox> that's a very bad lie ;)
<willcooke> ?!
<cyphermox> many switches are software-only
<willcooke> oooh
<willcooke> interesting
<cyphermox> and a quite a few break in fun ways
<Laney> What is wrong with using urfkill other than it is some work to do it?
 * willcooke retracts his last assertion 
<willcooke> ;)
<cyphermox> Laney: not much
<Laney> thought so
<willcooke> yeah nothing other than work
<cyphermox> Laney: it should work just fine, it's just the incertainty of doing the work of testing it some more on the desktop
<cyphermox> we already unbroke quite a few things when it was tested for the phone
<cyphermox> (and I suspect it's pulled in if you were to install desktop-next or something)
<davmor2> willcooke: mine just always says search computer and online but let me update and see if it still says it
<willcooke> thanks davmor2
<willcooke> cyphermox, Laney - thinking about this a little more, missing airplane mode from an LTS is probably a bad idea
<cyphermox> the problem right now is that the switch lies, since it's not saved across reboots
<Laney> I don't really like "it's a bit broken, so let's remove it" instead of "it's a bit broken, we should fix that" to be honest
<Laney> but it's not going to be me doing the work so you shouldn't count my opinion very much
<cyphermox> Laney: both options do fix the problem, they just take vastly different steps to do it
<willcooke> :D
<cyphermox> all of the network panel is evil IMHO :)
<davmor2> willcooke: confirmed there are issues there
<davmor2> willcooke: when I open from the dash button it said search computer, after turning on then off the search online, However when I hit the meta key it then showed search computer and online still,  then when I open from the dash it then says computer and online again
<Laney> BUGGY CRAP!
<davmor2> willcooke: also xapian seems to be broken on upgrade I assume that is just a deb issue that might not of uploaded so I'll try that again after Lunch
<Laney> fixed
<jibel> davmor2, bug 1536093
<ubot5> bug 1536093 in xapian1.3-core (Ubuntu) "package libxapian-1.3-5 (not installed) failed to install/upgrade: trying to overwrite '/usr/share/xapian-core/stopwords/dutch.list', which is also in package libxapian-1.3-4 1.3.3-0ubuntu2" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1536093
<davmor2> jibel: ah thanks dude :)
<willcooke> thanks chaps
<Laney> doko borked the fix and had to do it twice
<Laney> good times
 * Laney was irritating him about it yesterday
<Sweet5hark> so, I had GNU make on xenial getting struck when building libreoffice-l10n twice, yet when I abort and restart it gets unstruck ....
<Sweet5hark> (regression in make 4.1? fun!)
<willcooke> fun indeed
<Sweet5hark> OTOH: various [ 8976.073014] "CPU3: Package temperature above threshold, cpu clock throttled (total events = 29018)" and now I even weirder error from make (possibly because of overheating?)
<Sweet5hark> ETOOMANYPOSSIBLEROOTCAUSES, reducing build to two l10ns and disabling parallelism ...
<willcooke> when I initialise an array in C/C++ can I be sure that all the elements are set to 0?
<pitti> willcooke: yes for global variables, no for stack (i. e. function local) vars
<willcooke> ah ha
<willcooke> thanks pitti
<pitti> and most certainly not for malloc()/new'ed vars
<pitti> willcooke: calloc() is quite convenient (in C)
<pitti> both for safe array size allocation and for clearing
 * willcooke reads
<willcooke> thx
<Laney> g_new0!
 * pitti ^5s Laney
<pitti> willcooke: right, with more context (C or C++, glib or not, static or dynamically sized, etc.) we can become more specific
<Sweet5hark> willcooke: if you are in C++(11)  and use a std::array (which isnt a bad idea) the elements will be default constructed ...
<Sweet5hark> Laney: glib: OOP like its 1989!
<pitti> Sweet5hark: c'mon, for C is really quite nice OOP
<Sweet5hark> pitti: dont feed the troll. ;)
<pitti> and with attribute ((__cleanup__)) (when wrapped in some nice macros) it feels outright comfy :)
 * Sweet5hark wises up on the fact that his "will be default constructed" statement is only true when providing an initializer.
<willcooke> It's my lunchtime learn some C session.  I'm using Arduino's C++ which I understand is not "normal" but close enough to C
<willcooke> even though it's C++
<Sweet5hark> otherwise, C++ will stick to its principle of most surprise and do what the coder least expects.
<Sweet5hark> (the latter got a little bit better with C++11 though. A little bit.)
<ricotz> Sweet5hark, hi, see pm
<Sweet5hark> ricotz: I uploaded rc2, didnt copy to libreoffice ppa as -l10n ftbfs in interesting ways.
<pitti> willcooke: C and C++ are really quite different; you shouldn't think of them as basically one language with a few differences
<ricotz> Sweet5hark, on local builds? the ppa build succeeded though
<pitti> yeah, C++ is 'orrible :-( If you stick to a "safe subset" and modern C++, like with Qt, it's okay
<willcooke> ha
<ricotz> Sweet5hark, if you suspect a problem make 4.1 it wouldn't concern the backports
<ricotz> I really like to push those builds to get something recent
<Sweet5hark> ricotz: arrrgh, it did see the old build still on my private ppa.
<Sweet5hark> ricotz: thus local breakers are likely due to overheating only.
<ricotz> Sweet5hark, you should really give your builds some useful version strings!
<ricotz> suffixed with ~xenialX
<ricotz> to avoid those version clashes
<ricotz> Sweet5hark, hehe, don't blame make if your memory/cpu gets too hot ;)
<Sweet5hark> ricotz: curiously its fine with the non-l10n stuff. for whatever weird reason, l10n stuff really heats (my) hardware ...
<ricotz> Sweet5hark, too clarify those https://launchpad.net/~bjoern-michaelsen/+archive/ubuntu/libreoffice-staging/+packages
<Sweet5hark> ricotz: yes, those are the latest.
<ricotz> Sweet5hark, I guess I asked you several times, but please to ppa specific versions
<Sweet5hark> pitti: the hard part is to know what the 'safe subset' of C++ is. And everyone is using a different 'safe subset' of C++.
<Sweet5hark> pitti: I was quite enthusiastic about C++11 cleaning things up ... and then I read effective modern C++ and learn about the old pitfalls that remained and the new ones that were added.
<Sweet5hark> ... still C++11 is an improvement by leaps and bounds over C++03, but it still has lots of weird corners.
 * Sweet5hark makes note to self to really do a pet project in rust to see if it is as good as he hopes.
<anpok> there is C++14 btw...
<Sweet5hark> anpok:  two quotes from https://bugs.documentfoundation.org/quips.cgi?action=show on that: "mst_: thorsten: the problem with C++14 is that it's still C++" and ...
<Sweet5hark> anpok: "Well, except that: std::vector<int>(3, 0) is doing something  different from: std::vector<int>{3, 0} just to make things more  interesting. But hey, that's C++ for you."
<anpok> yeah different code means different things.. just get over it.
<Sweet5hark> anpok: the whole '{}' initializer thing was introduced to clear things up, but it didnt really in the end. For 99% of the cases ctor(2,0) and ctor{2,0} do the same, but in some corner cases they do different things. That is bound to cause subtile and hard to triage bugs.
<Sweet5hark> anyway: true to the principle of most surprise.
<anpok> It is backward compatible.. so the possible improvements were very limited.
<anpok> c++ developers that enjoy the language are a flock of people enjoying complex things..
<Sweet5hark> anpok: there are only two kinds of programming languages: those that suck, and those that nobody uses.
<willcooke> and Python
<willcooke> ;p
<Sweet5hark> willcooke:
<Sweet5hark> willcooke: ^^^ does that code run for you? its entirely whitespace
<Sweet5hark> is it friday yet?
<willcooke> soon!
 * Sweet5hark tries to hold his guns then.
<desrt> hi team!!
<pitti> hey desrt!
 * desrt hugs pitti
<desrt> good morning :)
 * pitti hugs desrt back, how are you?
<pitti> looking forward to FOSDEM, I hope I see some of you there!
<desrt> you will see me.
<pitti> with Ubucon I guess didrocks and seb128 won't come?
<pitti> desrt: ah, nice!
<desrt> assuming my travel documents are in order
<pitti> Laney: you as well?
<pitti> Sweet5hark: and you?
<willcooke> pitti, they're still going :)
<pitti> willcooke: great
<willcooke> pitti, correction, didrocks is going.  Seb not
 * desrt has an ingress date with didrocks
<willcooke> :D
<Laney> pitti: yup
<Laney> pitti: what are your plans?
<Laney> ahoy desrt
<pitti> Laney: I'll go to Leuven next Wednesday, to visit Michael again
<pitti> Laney: and on Sat/Sun we come to FOSDEM in the morning; I'll stay at his place Sat night, though
<pitti> Laney: and I take the 18:20 ICE back to Augsburg Sun evening
<pitti> Laney: I might pop up at the systemd hackfest on Friday (was just announced yesterday)
<desrt> michael?
<desrt> oo.  systemd hackfest.
<desrt> i never miss a chance to hug lennart
<Laney> pitti: ah nice, see you around then!
<jdstrand_> Laney, desrt: hey, curious on your opinion here. I have some users that plan to upgrade to xenial and they use evolution. webkit/main-ness aside, what are your thoughts on evolution in terms of stability, usability, etc these days?
<jdstrand_> Laney, desrt: I'm going to use it (under appamor, /me shakes fist at webkit) until the release. I have to say-- it so far seems to be maintained quite well
<desrt> jdstrand: i switched to webmail ages ago :(
<Laney> hi jdstrand
<Laney> I don't worry too much when I have to file bugs on evolution because it has a nice responsive upstream
<Laney> I think it pretty much works well although it's always been a bit of a big beast
<Laney> some operations aren't the quickest
<Laney> sort of reminds me of Outlook last time I used that but I guess that they aim for similar things
<jdstrand> yeah
<Laney> so that's not surprising
<Laney> probably going to punt it to universe soon
<jdstrand> I used to use it all the time, then switched to tbird personally when Canonical switched to supporting it
<Laney> because webkit1
<jdstrand> I always liked evolution
<jdstrand> it is still in main?
<Laney> yeah
<jdstrand> oh, probably for support
<jdstrand> (UA)
<Laney> guess so
<jdstrand> the security team has a note on not providing updates to webkit
<Laney> just read that webkitgtk is going to start publishing CVEs
<jdstrand> I'd love for someone to get excited about oxide and create gtk3 bindings for it
<Laney> that's webkit2gtk for us
<jdstrand> they tried that before iirc (being responsive to CVEs). the problem was resources-- they couldn't backport easily so they needed new versions and they couldn't maintain that for the duration of one of our stable releases (even non-LTS)
<jdstrand> classic webkit support problem
<jdstrand> anyhoo, I hope they figure out how to do it this time :)
<jdstrand> Laney: thanks for the feedback. with it still being in main, that gives me a little more to think about
<Laney> not for long
<Laney> larsu fixed a bug in the theme that was blocking the switch
<Laney> so it's more or less ready to go after I test my port of software center a bit more
<mdeslaur> Laney: to go to universe?
<Laney> sorry I don't know what the other half of that question is
<mdeslaur> Laney: you said it's "more or less ready to go", to go what?
<mdeslaur> Laney: to get punted to universe?
<Laney> ah yes
<jdstrand> Laney: you might want to talk to the UA folks
<Laney> swap for the new one which removes the webkit api
<Laney> webkit1
<Laney> sure I will but it's not really an option to stay on the ancient version any more
<Laney> so it's going to happen one way or another
<jdstrand> oh, I think I didn't understand what you were talking about
<Laney> if that's keep two webkits in main then you get to get angry
<jdstrand> Laney: so there is an evolution that is webkit1 and one that is webkit2?
<Laney> no
<jdstrand> there is only webkit1
<Laney> tpopela at redhat is working on it
<jdstrand> one for webkit1
<Laney> indeed
<jdstrand> I see
<Laney> they are adding API to webkit itself to support evolution's usecases
<Laney> wysiwyg editing stuff
<desrt> that's pretty cool
<Laney> :|
<Laney> time to play whack a mole on more failing tests
<Laney> pitti: can you add testing of reverse test-deps to your sprint? :)
<pitti> Laney: won't be able to do that today, but it's on my WI list for Jan/Feb indeed
<pitti> needs some prerequisite work in dpkg
<Laney> pitti: https://objectstorage.prodstack4-5.canonical.com/v1/AUTH_77e2ada1e7a84929a74ba3b87153c0ac/autopkgtest-xenial/xenial/amd64/a/autopilot-gtk/20160121_135055@/log.gz like this
<Laney> python-psutil broke autopilot yet migrated
<Laney> actually wouldn't that have been a runtime dep even?
<Laney> yes
<Laney> but no recorded test for this upload
<Laney> oh I see, autopilot-gtk -> python{,3}-autopilot -> python-psutil
<Laney> so this is a recursive case
<Mirv> ah, wow, it's a feature not a bug. sort of. if one accidentally enables High Contrast mode in lightdm, it starts looking ugly, not really high contrast and loses user backgrounds.
<Laney> FFS
<Laney> mitya57: I don't suppose you know about https://launchpadlibrarian.net/232311658/buildlog_ubuntu-xenial-s390x.autopilot-legacy_1.4.1+15.10.20150911-0ubuntu1_BUILDING.txt.gz do you?
<Laney> it happens on all arches, just s390x tried to build later on
<Mirv> now if I forget it again in a year or two, I may find my own questio and answer at http://askubuntu.com/questions/723902/lightdm-doesnt-show-wallpaper-background-and-colors-are-wrong/723903 :)
<mitya57> Laney, looks like a bug in Sphinx :)  Unfortunately I don't have time to look at it today, will do tomorrow.
<Laney> okay!
<Laney> night night
<seb128> kenvandine, hey
<seb128> kenvandine, "with new LE devices we never know the type before they are connected." ... does it mean we can't display device icons anymore? seems like an user regression, it seems weird that new protocols have such limitations
<willcooke> hey seb128!
<willcooke> How goes?
<seb128> hey willcooke!
<willcooke> seb128, sorry for the spam :)
<seb128> good, watching Mark's keynote atm
<seb128> no worry
<seb128> I didn't read the airplane mode thing yet
<seb128> but GNOME got that working I think, even the hotkey
<seb128> we should maybe look at backporting what they did?
<willcooke> night all
<willcooke> bah video streams not working for ubucon
 * willcooke hits mhall119 and runs
<kenvandine> seb128, i'm not sure, morphis could explain better
<kenvandine> he convinced me it would be better to remove the isSupportedType all together
<kenvandine> i think pat and bill are convinced too
<kenvandine> seb128, he said even if a device isn't something we claim to support, pairing would usually succeed
<kenvandine> the issue is we don't have an app that utilizes them all
<seb128> well, fine, but get the design updated then ;-)
<kenvandine> i'll bring it up in tomorrow's meeting
#ubuntu-desktop 2016-01-22
<attente> robert_ancell: i pushed a branch to wip/williamhua/ubuntu-sso
<attente> robert_ancell: it basically just hooks into ubuntu-sso-client's dbus service to get the oauth tokens
<attente> robert_ancell: oh. btw, i've only tested the token retrieval... i didn't want to test sending the actual review to the production server so i inserted a 'return TRUE' locally
<robert_ancell> attente, awesome!
<robert_ancell> attente, you need to replace all your spaces with tabs. Silly tabs.
<robert_ancell> attente, oh, my bad
<robert_ancell> they already are. I was just confused by the output of git diff
<TheMuso> I'll take tabs over spaces any day. :)
<robert_ancell> attente, do I need to install anything? It didn't prompt me for anything
<attente> robert_ancell: it shouldn't need anything besides ubuntu-sso-client i think
<attente> but even that i think should be optional since it queries it over d-bus
<attente> i mean from a "won't crash if it isn't installed" perspective
<robert_ancell> Yeah, it didn't crash, but it didn't post the review either
<attente> did it at least get the tokens for you?
<attente> i didn't test the posting the review yet because i didn't want to test aginst the production server
<robert_ancell> attente, I don't think so
<robert_ancell> attente, there were some build issues, but that branch should now be merged and in the PPA
<attente> robert_ancell: gdbus call --session --dest com.ubuntu.sso --object-path /com/ubuntu/sso/credentials --method com.ubuntu.sso.CredentialsManagement.find_credentials_sync 'Ubuntu One' '{}'
<robert_ancell> attente, that seems to get them
<attente> can you add a printf in the plugin to see if it also still gets them?
<robert_ancell> attente, I'm about to sign off - I'll check next week
<attente> robert_ancell: sure, i'll test it again tomorrow
<attente> have a good w.e.
<robert_ancell> attente, feel free to update the PPA
<attente> sure, not sure if i have rights though
<attente> actually, one last question: there isn't a development server to test on is there?
<robert_ancell> attente, I think there is https://reviews.staging.ubuntu.com
<robert_ancell> I never tried it though
<robert_ancell> attente, one of the issues is you have a 30min window to re-review and then you can't change them. This was changed for phone apps, I have a MP to the reviews server to change the behaviour there too.
<attente> does that also mean that reviews aren't published during that window? that might make testing a bit slow...
<robert_ancell> attente, I think they are - you just get 30min to change your mind
<robert_ancell> bye all
<pitti> good morning
<larsu> happy Friday!
<hikiko> happy friday larsu
<larsu> morning hikiko!
<hikiko> and pitti :)
<hikiko> good morning :)
<pitti> hey hikiko and larsu, guten Morgen!
<larsu> hallo pitti!
<willcooke> morning all
<willcooke> stupid Google now asks me which account I would like to use every time I open my calendar.
<willcooke> I've only got one account
<willcooke> sigh
<willcooke> true story
<Laney> heeeeeeeeeey
<alexarnaud> good morning all!
<hikiko> maybe it counts both the gmail and the canonical account?
<hikiko> hi alexarnaud
<hikiko> and willcooke
<willcooke> hey Laney alexarnaud
<Laney> hi willcooke, happy friday
<willcooke> \o/
<Laney> I have https://www.google.com/calendar/b/1/render?pli=1#main_7 for calendar
<larsu> morning Laney and willcooke!
<Laney> always goes to the right account
<willcooke> morning larsu
<Laney> I think "1" is the account id
<willcooke> ah, nice one - thanks Laney
<Laney> heeeeeeeeeeey larsu!
<pitti> good morning Laney!
<pitti> hey willcooke
<Laney> hi hi pitti
<willcooke> what up pitti
<willcooke> so I solved my array issues last night
<willcooke> took me faaaar to long
<willcooke> the array was indeed being initialised with zeros
<willcooke> but
<willcooke> I'd #define ARRAY_LENGTH 4
<willcooke> thinking 0,1,2,3,4 = 5
<pitti> ah, statically sized?
<pitti> hah
<pitti> willcooke: #define? I thought you write C++?
<willcooke> Is this hybrid Arduino C/C++
<willcooke> probably not the best thing to learn on
<willcooke> but flashing leds make me hapy
<willcooke> happy
<pitti> willcooke: for a statically sized array, it's much safer to do something like char* myarray[] = {"first", "second", "third", NULL};
<willcooke> I know how big the array can be, but not what will be in it at compile time
<davmor2> Laney: did you say you fixed the issue with the text in the scope for online and offline?
<hikiko> why?
<Laney> no
<alexarnaud> hikiko: did you reveive my mail ?
<hikiko> alexarnaud, let me check I wasn't here yesterday
<willcooke> pitti, so I was running off the end of the array and that was making for for loop count to 46 instead of 4.
<davmor2> Laney: ah so it was a fix for something else then that just happened to coinside with me confirming the issue for willcooke then \o/
<Laney> I fix EVERYTHING all the time!
<pitti> willcooke: if you know the array size, you can iterate over it using that, and not depend on a NULL  terminator
<willcooke> pitti, I was just using a simple for (int x=0; x <=sizeof(array); x++)
<willcooke> note the " <= " :)
<pitti> willcooke: <
<alexarnaud> hikiko: OK, take your time. We haven't had problem with our mail serveur it's why I ask to you ^^.
<pitti> willcooke: ah :)
<pitti> willcooke: but that shoudl be off-by-one, not off-by-42
<Laney> mitya57: was it you that fixed ap-gtk?
<willcooke> yeah, that's what totally confused me.  How running off the end of the array made it count to 46.  Probably an MCU thing.  Maybe I just got unlucky and poke the wrong byte in memory
<willcooke> it was good fun though.
<hikiko> alexarnaud, I can't find it
<willcooke> Sat here until 10pm last night.  Shouting at the thing
<pitti> willcooke: shouting with gdb usually helps :)
<willcooke> :D
<willcooke> The debugging on Arduino is, as far as I can tell, limited to Serial.println
<willcooke> \o/
<pitti> willcooke: expletives OTOH .. one should not anthropomorphize computers too much .. they don't like that!
<willcooke> lol
<willcooke> wfm ;)
<Laney> physical violence works better
<pitti> willcooke: ah, yay, good old printf debugging
 * Laney remembers our boiler mallet back in student days
<Laney> good times
<pitti> "screw this, I use python" :)
<pitti> Laney: "boiler" + "mallet"? that awfully sounds like "oops, I flooded the appartment"
<willcooke> :D
<Laney> it soudned like an explosion waiting to happen anyway :)
<Laney> hitting it actually improved matters
<pitti> *nnng* I don't want to know. I don't, no, no
<pitti> in other news: I just submitted my first autopkgtest retry request over the web UI
<Laney> oh!
<Laney> web ui?
<pitti> http://10.0.3.78:5000/?release=trusty&package=coreutils&arch=amd64&trigger=glib2.0/2.40.0-2
<Laney> ha
<pitti> (don't bother, this is a local LXC)
<pitti> Laney: adding a "retry this test" button to excuses.html which devs can use
<pitti> now, back to cranking test coverage back up to 100%
<Laney> yeah I know the feature
<Laney> not kept up with what you achieved at the sprint
<pitti> Laney: I'll blog about that today, just wanted to finish this up
 * Laney eyes glib/ppc64el
<alexarnaud> hikiko: I re-send it to you now
<Laney> mitya57: oh, it was autopilot-legacy, disregard
<hikiko> oh alexarnaud I just saw both they were in spam folder and I hadn't sync it let me read it
<hikiko> ok alexarnaud so the problem is that you change something and the gsettings are not stored right?
<hikiko> or they are stored but you see no difference?
<alexarnaud> hikiko: there are stored in Unity profile instead of mate-accessibility profile
<hikiko> alexarnaud, 1st of all are you running unity+mate or ubuntu+mate?
<hikiko> sorry
<alexarnaud> and in CCSM the profile swiching produce no effect
<hikiko> unity+compiz
<hikiko> or mate+compiz
<alexarnaud> Debian+Mate+Compiz
<hikiko> the mate accessibility is only useful when you are on mate desktop
<hikiko> oh so you set something for mate
<hikiko> and is set for unity?
<alexarnaud> It is set on the general section of the config file
<alexarnaud> do you want the configuration file maybe ?
<hikiko> is it the xml file?
<alexarnaud> I use two files :
<alexarnaud> 1) /etc/compiz*/config (I don't remember the exact name)
<alexarnaud> and I use an override file with our (hypra.fr) parameters
<hikiko> oh maybe compiz doesn't look at this file :)
<alexarnaud> the first define gsettig backend and mate-accessibility as default profile
<alexarnaud> hikiko: oh, really?
<hikiko> so the problem is
<hikiko> that you dont see the custom settings you wrote in the file
<hikiko> right?
<alexarnaud> The config file produce effect I want
<alexarnaud> but gsettings DB doesn't match it
<alexarnaud> so all configuration are stored in the wrong profile
<alexarnaud> settings are stored in profile Unity instead of mate-accessibility. CSSM shows the default profile is mate-accessibility but no configuration in it.
<hikiko> ok probably dconf and compiz look at different files
<hikiko> alexarnaud, because I don't know how you configured compiz and dconf (paths etc) what I would do to be sure
<alexarnaud> hikiko: is profile switching work on your computer when you used gsettings?
<hikiko> is to add the configuration options in the xml files of compiz
<alexarnaud> what is the xml file of compiz?
<hikiko> give me a second (I don't have mate I think) let me check
<alexarnaud> The gsettings schema maybe?
<hikiko> alexarnaud, which settings did you change?
<hikiko> what I would do is to add my files to compiz before installation and then install it
<alexarnaud> hikiko: lets me alse a minute to give you all configuration and defails
<hikiko> sure
<alexarnaud> hikiko: the override file http://paste.ubuntu.com/14596794/
<alexarnaud> hikiko: the config file http://paste.ubuntu.com/14575900/
<alexarnaud> (in /etc/compiz*)
<hikiko> /etc/compizconfig maybe?
<hikiko> alexarnaud, and in dconf-editor
<hikiko> which are the settings you look at?
<hikiko> atm I dont have mate I only see org.profiles.unity
<hikiko> .plugins and list
<hikiko> alexarnaud, if you run gsettings set org.compiz.pluginname:variable value do you still have the same problem?
<alexarnaud> hikiko: I will make you a dump of gsettings
<alexarnaud> sorry someone come to meet me
<Amoz> heh. This is funny. Starting synapse from "inside" desktop leads to a crash ( sigsegv in libgdk-3) everytime. Starting it in a tty (ctrl+alt+f4) makes it work.
<Amoz> okay, so I found the culprit. unsetting GTK_IM_MODULE=xim makes it work "inside" again. Is this a bug or not?
<Amoz> or is my install/conffiles incorrect somewhere?
<Amoz> this happens in 15.10 btw ^
<alexarnaud> hikiko: http://paste.ubuntu.com/14596877/
<alexarnaud> hikiko: this is the dump of dconf org.compiz
<alexarnaud> I hope you have all informations you want
<alexarnaud> :)
<hikiko> alexarnaud, I am not sure what's wrong it might be a bug I will look at it but maybe not today because I have to finish something else first before I install mate to experiment
<Laney> mitya57: also it looks like the new kwallet backend for python-keyring is chosen too aggressively?
<Laney> it's breaking the ubuntu-sso-client build at least it seems
<alexarnaud> hikiko: OK
<mitya57> Laney, one more item to my TODO list :) But a wild guess is that a new upstream release may fix it.
<mitya57> (With upstream's "release several times a day" principle I'm quite lagging behind)
<Laney> mitya57: funny that your name keeps coming up this time :)
<Laney> mitya57: I'm trying to install a config file in the package build to select a different backend
<Laney> maybe that works
<mitya57> If you can test the latest release that will be also nice :)
<Laney> too much red on glib/excuses atm
<mitya57> Laney, do you have a build log link btw?
<Laney> maybe soon
<Laney> can boucne you one
<Laney> done
<Laney> second one is after adding xvfb-run -a dbus-run-session
<mitya57> Laney, yes, 7.3 should fix it
<mitya57> Maybe I'll even upload it today if I have time
<Laney> cool
<ksamak> hikiko: hi
<hikiko> hi ksamak
<ksamak> sorry about the incomplete questions. the actual question is rather like so
<ksamak> we're using mate with compiz, with gsettings backend, and an .override file
<ksamak> at install with our packages
<ksamak> although the gsettings are set up fine, we have trouble identifying if profiles are worth someting with gsettings in compiz.
<ksamak> so, is compiz only recognizing one sole profile when on gsettings backend?
<ksamak> or can we hope to have several profiles configured differently?
<ksamak> note: we are using ccsm to configure/change profiles, maybe it's not up to date
<ksamak> we have doubts because changing profiles in ccsm doesn't change the actual final settings.
<ksamak> and dconf-editor show our modifs hierarchically under the "unity" compiz profile
<ksamak> hikiko:
<hikiko> ksamak, as far as I know (I am not too familiar with the gsettings either) you can have many profiles but one profile per backend
<hikiko> For instance, if you are using the GSettings backend then any new profile you create will be a GSettings profile. If you switch to a different backend then your current profile will not work and you will automatically switch to a profile available for that backend.
<hikiko> just found that on the arch wiki here: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Compiz_configuration#Profiles
<hikiko> so I think what you suspect is correct
<ksamak> yeah but we tried to implement a second gsettings profile.
<ksamak> and the settings don't actually change between profiles.
<ksamak> ok. thx
<hikiko> everytime you create a new profile the settings go to unity?
<hikiko> mmm andyrock Trevinho could you help? ^^
<ksamak> well, it seems that whatever profile is active (all gsettings), doesn't change the actual settings.
<ksamak> so what we override works, but we can't switch to any other. so i was wondering whether out override is correct
<hikiko> when you say doesn't change you mean that you see no changes in compiz or that you cant see them in dconf?
<ksamak> dconf displays settings under the unity profile. compiz behaves with overriden profiles, not changing when switching profiles
<hikiko> if you restart compiz?
<ksamak> reminder: andyrock Trevinho http://paste.ubuntu.com/14596794/
<ksamak> hikiko: shouldn't we have a profile specified in our override by the way?
<ksamak> that's what i was wondering
<ksamak> cause this looks like global settings
<ksamak> as for profile-less settings like for mate or so
<hikiko> yes they look global and to be honest I never switched profiles to change the settings I have to look at it ksamak I don't know because I am not familiar with that part of code, it looks more reasonable that the setting should be per profile we might have a bug I'll ask Trevinho too (he is at a conference this week)
<hikiko> also I'll install mate to reproduce the problem, there might be something with the settings
<ksamak> i don't think this is linked with mate, but ok thanks for your interest
<ksamak> i guess people don't use ccsm so much?
<hikiko> yes probably I can check with a random new profile
<hikiko> ksamak, usually people change the settings from ccsm for the profile that is already selected (either default or unity)
<ksamak> yeah no-one ever changes profiles, right lol
<ksamak> we're the only ones thinking that that might be nice XD
<ksamak> we actually want to setup different profiles for different types of handicaps.
<hikiko> then we should definitely look at this because it sounds like a bug
<ksamak> for more flexibility with handicapped people
<hikiko> yes, I understand
<hikiko> well I ll look at it next week I believe it's a compiz or ccsm bug
<hikiko> you should be able to have settings per profile
<ksamak> thx
<andyrock> morning
<andyrock> hikiko: ksamak do you still need help?
<willcooke> morning andyrock
<hikiko> hi andyrock :)
<hikiko> yes the question is: how could someone in compiz have different gsettings for different profiles
<hikiko> it seems that we have a bug and when you select a profile in ccsm
<hikiko> and you set some gsettings they go global
<hikiko> they apply to all profiles
<hikiko> ksamak, had this configuration file: https://paste.ubuntu.com/14596794/
<hikiko> sorry: this: https://paste.ubuntu.com/14596794/
<hikiko> he uses the existing unity and mate profiles
<hikiko> but when he sets gsettings for mate
<hikiko> they go to the unity section in dconf-editor
<hikiko> and they are global
<hikiko> I am not very familiar with that part of compiz :/
<hikiko> if you could help it would have been nice otherwise I'll look at this problem next week
<hikiko> sorry bbiab
<andyrock> i'm not familiar with this part of compiz neither
<andyrock> hikiko: we can wait for Trevinho or I can try to debug it if it's urgent
<hikiko> when is Trevinho back?
<willcooke> lemme check the spreadsheet..
<hikiko> best case scenario is that marco knows a trick to do it without ccsm :)
<willcooke> Flight is on Monday, so maaaaybe Tuesday PM, most likely weds
<andyrock> it's actually no sleeping
<andyrock> I was speeking with him few minutes ago on the phone
<andyrock> but it's better to don't bother him at this time :D
<andyrock> he needs to sleep too
<hikiko> :)
<hikiko> e ok let's get a look on monday then and when marco is back he helps us I don't know if it's urgent but if it's a bug I guess is important (no?) I don't know
<hikiko|ln> mm ksamak
<hikiko|ln> i have a more recent ccsm and dconf
<hikiko|ln> I created a foobar profile
<hikiko|ln> (new one)
<hikiko|ln> added some settings
<hikiko|ln> restarted dconf-editor
<hikiko|ln> and they appear there
<hikiko|ln> ksamak, Compiz 0.9.12.2 that's my version
<hikiko|ln> dconf-editor 3.18.2
<hikiko|ln> but I set the settings through ccsm
<hikiko|ln> not manually
<hikiko|ln> so I believe that it's just something in the settings
<hikiko|ln> let me try to import your settings now
<hikiko|ln> ksamak, when I select the ccsm profile and set the settings for it in ccsm they are applied to the profile only
<hikiko|ln> when I import your .profile
<hikiko|ln> they are globally applied
<hikiko|ln> bbiab
<hikiko|ln> ksamak, i think the syntax is not correct
<hikiko|ln> ksamak try something like that: https://paste.ubuntu.com/14597543/ imported when your custom profile is selected and check dconf editor again I think it will work
<hikiko|ln> it seems to work for me
<hikiko|ln> basically try it with 2 settings only because that's huge :)
<hikiko|ln> bbiab lunch break :)
<ksamak> re
<ksamak> hikiko|ln: ok, thanks for taking the time to test, it's kind of what we needed!
<ksamak> although your file is the same syntax as ours, right?
<ksamak> we can't really rely on that for an installation from .deb package though.
<ksamak> if you're right
<ksamak> i'll try and think again about that
<hikiko|ln> no the difference is the []
<hikiko|ln> basically ksamak I exported your settings from 1 profile
<ksamak> oh, ok.
<hikiko|ln> ksamak, when Trevinho is back he will help more
<hikiko|ln> I am just experimenting I am not familiar with gsettings
<ksamak> indeed
<ksamak> there's a difference indeed.
<ksamak> so this makes it relative to a profile.
<ksamak> which is good. now we need to try and find a way to specify the profile applied.
<hikiko|ln> there are some profile.ini files in my system
<hikiko|ln> unity.ini
<hikiko|ln> for example
<hikiko|ln> but I don't have much time to look at this today
<hikiko|ln> next week :)
<hikiko|ln> I think they are relevant
<hikiko|ln> if you want to get a look yourself
<ksamak> yeah these are the ini backend files.
<ksamak> we tested that, it works. but we need to migrate to gsettings.
<ksamak> hikiko|ln: thanks again for all your help
<hikiko|ln> np :)
<hikiko|ln> hope it helps
<ksamak> already does.
<Sweet5hark1> oh, its Friday! Lets continue the discussion on C++.
<willcooke> So
<Sweet5hark1> http://45.media.tumblr.com/e545c444e8e28687ce9363e84017e7d5/tumblr_nz3134g9dT1rn7bzro1_500.gif might be a starting point.
<willcooke> If I want to pass a 2 dimensional array as a pointer to a function....
<willcooke> Sweet5hark1, love that gif :)
<larsu> haha nice one
<alexarnaud> hikiko: thanks again
<alexarnaud> I've read the discusession
<alexarnaud> It seems that maybe I need to make another test also
<attente> Laney: hey, do you know if there are any docs for the software center rest api?
<Laney> attente: short answer is no
<Laney> attente: long answer is which API do you mean?
<Laney> (that's not much longer!)
<attente> which ever one we need for gnome-software to submit reviews
<attente> i'm trying to add support for that there, but can't figure out why i keep getting a 401 error
<Laney> ah, sorry, I thought robert_ancell had already done that though
<Laney> but if I were to pick someone it would be m v o
<attente> is someone writing a new server with new api or something?
<Laney> I thought he was just interfacing with the same thing software-center uses currently
<attente> yeah, i was just hoping there'd be an easier way than reverse engineering the old code
<Laney> I bet not, but check with reverse(ovm) to be sure
<attente> lol
<Laney> is that part not done in robert's branch(es) already?
<attente> it was missing the ubuntu sso which i added yesterday
<Laney> ah
<attente> but i guess it wasn't testable because of the lack of sso at the time
<Laney> yeah sorry, I've not worked on the client at all
<Laney> just the server bit
<Laney> if you're after another task then you could see why the metadata doesn't load up properly (email from me and matthias to ubuntu-desktop last week)
<Laney> otherwise will look at that first half of next week
<attente> sure
<attente> is that server bit you have include a staging server for testing?
<attente> oh. just read it...
<attente> mvo: hey, do you know if there are any docs for the software center rest api?
<Laney> yeah but not integrated
<Laney> so you get to use that shitty script I wrote to wangle the files into place
<alexarnaud> It's friday :)! If you want to try your linux history knowledge you can deal with this quizz : http://fossforce.com/2016/01/how-well-do-you-know-your-linux-history/
<willcooke> 15 / 18 - 2 of which were silly mistakes
<alexarnaud> willcooke: it's the same for me
<alexarnaud> I don't know anything about crises about legal rights
<Laney> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/daily-live/pending/
<Laney> haz images
<seb128> Laney, hey!
<Laney> hi seb128!
<willcooke> good stuff, thanks Laney
<willcooke> hey seb128
<Laney> what is up?
<seb128> hey willcooke
<seb128> smelling like w.e for you guys? ;-)
<willcooke> :D
<seb128> willcooke, just had a chat with alecu, +1 for the "keep click but drop the packagekit interface"
<willcooke> seb128, awesome, thanks!  Good news indeed
<willcooke> Laney, ^^ :D
<Laney> cool
<Laney> happy weekend!
<Laney> bleh
<Laney> can someone retry autopilot and autopilot-legacy once sphinx gets published please?
<Laney> byeee
<seb128> Laney, enjoy!
<seb128> Laney, retry what? builds?
<seb128> kenvandine, thanks for the reply on that bluetooth bug
<seb128> go technologie, it's 2016 and you could expect that things get better
<seb128>  not that new protocol suck so much that you can't even know what type of device you are listing
<kenvandine> yeah
<kenvandine> case #1 is the pressing issue we have now
<kenvandine> but... i'm more interested in case #2
<kenvandine> i've had to add several device types to our filter over the past 6 months or so
<kenvandine> seb128, not sure about iOS, but android seems to let you pair anything too
<seb128> well, android let you do things with devices
<seb128> like send fles over obex
<seb128> or use mouse pointers
<seb128> which we don't
<kenvandine> yeah, hopefully we will too :)
<seb128> I find it a bit confusing that you can't pair a device that then does nothing
<kenvandine> you mean can?
<seb128> it feels like we have bugs
<seb128> yes, sorry
<kenvandine> i felt that way too :)
<kenvandine> but simon convinced me i was wrong :)
<kenvandine> hopefully someday we'll have uses for all of these :)
<seb128> we can't have a dev convincing every user that they are wrong to feel like they do
<seb128> well, we were always going to whitelist things that have an use
<seb128> anyway if design is happy about it
<seb128> let's see what's the user feedback
<willcooke> night all.  Have a great time a SCALE, and safe travels for those of you on the way to FOSDEM and related activities.
<willcooke> Everyone else, happy weekend!
<Sweet5hark1> seb128: around?
<seb128> Sweet5hark1, yes
<Sweet5hark1> seb128: heya, on a sprint or something?
<seb128> Sweet5hark1, at UbuCon yes ;-)
<Sweet5hark1> seb128: anyway, 5.1.0~rc2 is build and in the ppa -- if there is no big complaints in the next days, i'd suggest to sponsor that into xenial.
<Sweet5hark1> seb128: ah, cool, have fun!
<seb128> Sweet5hark1, sounds good to me, let me know if you need sponsoring
<seb128> I'm travelling on monday and should be back on tuesday
<Sweet5hark1> seb128: rationale for going with rc2 already instead of final: winter releases are always a bit more tight and this release seems less risky than other major releases.
<seb128> I'm all for not being overconservative and land the rc
<Sweet5hark1> seb128: this release also still has libmwaw libw{d,g,s} and lpolve bundled, but Istill think we should upload it as-is, we can than still fix that afterwards without doing everything in one step.
<Sweet5hark1> yeah, tuesday/wednesday sounds good. Ill be travelling to FOSDEM on Friday early morning.
<Sweet5hark1> seb128: alright, tuning out for the weekend. have fun at UbuCon!
<seb128> Sweet5hark1, thanks, have a good w.e!
#ubuntu-desktop 2016-01-23
<t3ddy> Serious errors were found while checking the disk for / ??? Any help?
<shookees> Hey, is there a developer intro for contributing to unity8?
<DanChapman> shookees, is this what your after? http://unity.ubuntu.com/getinvolved/development/unity8
<shookees> I think so, thank you!
#ubuntu-desktop 2017-01-16
<TheMuso> jbicha: yes thats the plan, thanks, I need to file an MIR.
<jbicha> TheMuso: it should be an easy mir since it's just switching one for the other
<TheMuso> jbicha: I know, I have been working in Debian to get things set up such that this would be easy.
<duflu> robert_ancell: Is is correct to assume graphical login bugs are unity-greeter and never lightdm?
<robert_ancell> duflu, broadly speaking, yes
<duflu> OK, ta
<robert_ancell> duflu, since lightdm doesn't do anything except launch the X process, i.e. it doesn't attempt to configure anything X related
<duflu> robert_ancell: So is that also you, or a designer person?
<duflu> Cimi?
<robert_ancell> duflu, u-g is fairly unmaintained, but most officially it's owned by ~ubuntu-desktop
<duflu> Hurray. More projects than maintainers agao
<duflu> again
<robert_ancell> duflu, yeah :( When U8 greeter comes along it will fade away though
<hikiko>  hi
<TheMuso> Hey hikiko.
<hikiko> hi TheMuso
<happyaron> morning EU guys
<flocculant> I hope that includes UK people :)
<duflu> happyaron: Asia says good afternoon
<happyaron> ah yea :)
<happyaron> flocculant: sure, lol
<flocculant> \o/
<flocculant> :)
<willcooke> good morning all
<Sweet5hark> moin
<seb128> good morning desktopers
<seb128> hey Sweet5hark willcooke
<seb128> had a good w.e?
<flexiondotorg> Morning seb128 willcooke happyaron
<seb128> hey flexiondotorg
<flexiondotorg> Yes good weekend here seb128. Took my daughter to the Winchester Science Centre :-)
<flexiondotorg> Which is absolutely ace.
<Laney> morning
<didrocks> hey flexiondotorg, Laney! re seb128 :)
<flexiondotorg> Morning didrocks Laney
<flexiondotorg> didrocks Sleeping much? :-)
<didrocks> flexiondotorg: my side, yeah as I'm back home at night, my wife, at the clinic less :)
<didrocks> (working from the clinic today)
<flexiondotorg> didrocks When will everyone be home?
<seb128> hey Laney
<seb128> flexiondotorg, that sounds nice :-)
<didrocks> flexiondotorg: unsure yet, maybe tomorrow, depending on how much weight/fast he will take
<willcooke> didrocks, working?!
<didrocks> willcooke: yep, that way, I keep my official 3 days off when we'll all be at home
<Laney> hey didrocks flexiondotorg seb128 willcooke
<seb128> Laney, had a good w.e?
<didrocks> which will be the most difficult part it seems :)
<willcooke> 3 days, is that all you get?
<didrocks> willcooke: and 4G, working from clinic, FTW!
<didrocks> yeah
<willcooke> wow
<willcooke> that sucks
<didrocks> I have saved 5 days from my 2015 holidays
<didrocks> so, we'll add that up
<didrocks> but yeah, not that good for father in France
<seb128> you can take 15 days out of work as well no?
<didrocks> sure, unpaid though
<seb128> which are paid by the state and less that your normal pay though...
<didrocks> or way less
<seb128> right
<didrocks> I don't remember, we looked at it, as working from home, I guess that's going to be manageable
<didrocks> between 2 deep sleep :)
<seb128> :-)
<Laney> seb128: not bad - family visit (cousin), hanging out @ library, pub with friends, baking bread and making soup!
<Laney> that's even the right order
<Laney> no climbing because I did something weird to my finger nail on thursday
<Laney> think it's better now though
<Laney> you?
<davmor2> Morning all
<seb128> w.e was mostly non eventfull, I was supposed to have a tennis afternoon yesterday but the courts were frozen so we couldn't play, otherwise did some shopping and did some house cleaning (got the holidays tree out) and we had dinner with friends yesterday
<davmor2> seb128: but you could of put skates on and combine the tennis and skating what's wrong with you ;)
<Laney> probably likes his legs unbroken :P
<Sweet5hark> my weekend was fine, but mostly boring. Some window shopping on Saturday, some biking on Sunday (twas cold but dry and sunny). I dont know much about american football but watched Green Bay vs. Dallas Cowboys yesterday -- dammit, if those games are always such nailbiters, I had missed a lot so far ... ;)
<flexiondotorg> Morning Sweet5hark davmor2
<flexiondotorg> Laney I have a question about update excuses
<flexiondotorg> I uploaded MATE 1.17 dev snapshots over the weekend after first testing in a PPA>
<flexiondotorg> caja and eom are in update excuses
<flexiondotorg> Depends: caja exempi (not considered)
<flexiondotorg> exempi is not a version B-D.
<flexiondotorg> So I don't understand why caja and eom are not be promoted out of proposed.
<flexiondotorg> exempi has update excuses but the version in zesty universe is suitable.
<Laney> flexiondotorg: https://launchpadlibrarian.net/302363945/buildlog_ubuntu-zesty-amd64.caja_1.17.2-0ubuntu1_BUILDING.txt.gz
<Laney> Depends: [...] libexempi3 (>= 2.4.0) [...]
<flexiondotorg> debian/control:               libexempi-dev,
<flexiondotorg> That is the same in caja and eom.
<Laney> Doesn't matter
<Laney> You got a versioned runtime dependency
<Laney> That's what matters
<flexiondotorg> Is that implied?
<flexiondotorg> Because exempi is not versioned in the debian/control.
<Laney> It's calculated using shlibs / symbols
<Laney> laney@nightingale> cat libexempi3.shlibs                                                                                                                                   ~/temp/exempi-2.4.0/debian
<Laney> libexempi 3 libexempi3 (>= 2.4.0)
<flexiondotorg> But is exempi 2.4.0 has not been promoted yet, how to caja and eom build against it?
<flexiondotorg> *how did
<Laney> Builds always happen against all of proposed
<flexiondotorg> Aha.
<flexiondotorg> OK, thanks.
<flexiondotorg> TIL.
<Laney> Looks like maybe those tests really do want fixing too
<Laney> i.e. real failures
<hikiko> hey
<hikiko> Trevinho,
<hikiko> http://pastebin.com/61jdjiTw
<Trevinho> hey hikiko
<hikiko> apparently I was asking in the wrong channel :/
<hikiko> pastebin with questions for you
<Trevinho> np, let me check
<hikiko> btw almost fixed the U7 part
<hikiko> but I think the design for ucc wont switch to lowgfx instantly
<Trevinho> hikiko: well, in the video I see, there's no actual instant change... Only unity settings are updated instantly (and that would happen anyway) like the dash blurring. But for example shadows and other compiz settings doesn't look like they're updated instantly with the change you suggested, but would rather will be used at next reboot anyway
<hikiko> no, they are
<hikiko> checked that
<hikiko> every time you modify the Default.ini
<hikiko> u7 is reloaded with the new settings
<hikiko> that's why I copy the settings from lowgfx.ini
<hikiko> you can run it and see yourself
<hikiko> but you have a good point about the tool
<hikiko> so I am going to do that as well
<hikiko> but I think we should keep the copy
<Trevinho> hikiko: wasn't you successifully by using ccsSetProfile() instead?
<hikiko> ccsSetProfile => dependency on compizconfig
<Trevinho> hikiko: mh, I'm fine to do that if for you it's the only way to update these settings... .But the in the startup script, delete that default.ini if any...
<Trevinho> hikiko: we already have it and it's fine to add it.
<hikiko> if you delete it
<hikiko> compiz crashes :)
<Trevinho> hikiko: before runing unity.
<Trevinho> hikiko: in the startup script..
<hikiko> the python script?
<Trevinho> like... you do as you do right now (which, I personally don't love, as I'd prefer to avoid such duplication of .ini files), but... If it's the fastest way to get the settings changed is fine (although, that won't change profile... Then if an user changes settings in ccsm in that moment, they won't be applied to the "lowgfx" profile but to the "unity" one.
<Trevinho> But assuming, you're doing that... At startup in the compiz-profile-checker script, you firstly check what proflie to use, set the env variable and then remove the default.ini..
<Trevinho> then compiz is started (with the proper env)
<hikiko> right
<hikiko> I'll check this out
<Trevinho> Like.... I think this scenario won't work with the current setup:
<Trevinho> 1) Enable launcher autohide
<Trevinho> 2) switch to lowgfx
<Trevinho> 3) reload the user session
<Trevinho> 4) the launcher won't be in auto hide...
<Trevinho> 1) and 2) can be in different order
<hikiko> I could backup the default.ini every time
<hikiko> and then when you switch back overwrite it with the backup
<hikiko> like:
<hikiko> 1) Enable autohide
<hikiko> switch to lowgfx
<Trevinho> no, no... get rid of it. It can be fine as a temporary file to be there, but it has not to be the reference for our settings
<hikiko> so if I delete it
<Trevinho> we've gsettings for that, and we can't rely on that as a primary source
<hikiko> 1-4 will work?
<hikiko> I didn't understand that step :|
<Trevinho> ohhhhh... maybe my scenario is wrong... since I'm covering both the profiles in unity-control-settings, but... if you use ccsm for something else, then it will be that.
<hikiko> yep
<hikiko> I asked willcooke about that
<hikiko> I had 3 suggestions:
<Trevinho> hikiko: what I mean is that if you then run unity using that default.ini as source, then all the profiles settings won't work as expected, since unity will still be in the unity profile, while you try to change the lowgfx... or the other way around
<hikiko> I kno
<hikiko> you ll have the defaults always
<hikiko> we could either 1- backup the settings, 2- ignore ccsm and suppose that the user that uses ccsm will know how to export a profile and load it again if he wants to experiment with lowgfx, 3- warn the user he might lose custom settings 4- add a 3rd option Full Effects () Limited Effects () Previously Used Effects () (with better wording) and load a backup if the 3rd option is selected
<hikiko> willcooke, said 2 is fine
<hikiko> 3 is also very easy to implement
<Trevinho> No, I'm fine with ignoring ccsm, I just don't want to use a default.ini file to be there... If adding that temporary and then cleaning it up works... I can accept it, but since we've a CCSContextSetProfile that does exactly what we need, I don't see a reason why not to use it...
<Trevinho> hikiko: if you don't want to add a new dependency to ucc, I don't see the reason, but in case unity depends on it thus you can just add a tool to unity package and call it from ucc...
<hikiko> because when we last discussed that we agreed that it's not a good idea to add a compizconfig dependency
<hikiko> I am fine to add a dependency
<Trevinho> We probably said that in previous cycle since we were in freezes
<hikiko> but you had your obkections :)
<Trevinho> but we've still some days before FF to do it
<Trevinho> So, go for that instead of messing with files... It's just the solution to use. More maintalable and that will work properly
<hikiko> alright I can do this today, but we have to review that until wednesday because I have to start working on mir-something afterwards
<hikiko> is this fine by you?
<Trevinho> As you prefer, doing it should be matter of few hours.... MP it as soon as you can
<hikiko> yeah
<hikiko> so, I'll ping you later :)
<Trevinho> hikiko: in case, if the default.ini file doesn't exist when compiz starts, and you add it... Does compiz will read from that on creation?
<hikiko> if Default.ini doesn't exist compiz creates it
<hikiko> and puts there the default plugins
<hikiko> with the default settings
<hikiko> in our case it has the unity.ini contents
<hikiko> Trevinho, ^
<Trevinho> hikiko: no, I mean... Without our tools. By default there's never a default.ini
<Trevinho> without the *new tools*
<hikiko> mmm Trevinho I don't know
<hikiko> does xenial have the new tools?
<Trevinho> "by new tools" I mean the ones you're adding...
<hikiko> lol
<hikiko> before I add the tools I checked this manually
<Trevinho> mh, i see
<hikiko> compiz crashed if I was deleting Default.ini and when I forced a restart it used to recreate it. Then if I overwrite it
<hikiko> it instantly loads the new settings
<Trevinho> ok
<Trevinho> hikiko: otherwise I've just checked that modifying by hand .config/compiz-1/compizconfig/config is enough to change the profile... If you don't want to use the ccs function...
<Trevinho> it's just about adding/removing a
<Trevinho> [general_ubuntu]
<Trevinho> profile = unity-lowgfx
<Trevinho> part
<hikiko> that sounds better Trevinho :)
<hikiko> thanks
<hikiko> I am going to try this
<Trevinho> hikiko: you should use https://developer.gnome.org/glib/stable/glib-Key-value-file-parser.html to edit it...
<hikiko> I am finishing the u7 changes now, I ll ping you in a few hrs when I ll have both ready for review, thanks
<hikiko> !
<hikiko> so, there's a parser already
<hikiko> cooooooool :)
<willcooke> sorry, was in a meeting - hikiko|ln, Trevinho  do I need to do anything?
<Trevinho> willcooke: no, no... We were just discussing how to implement that lowgfx switch
<willcooke> I'll read scrollback in a bit
<Trevinho> sure
<andyrock> hey guys
<willcooke> hey andyrock
<ksamak> hikiko: hi, i have a trick question. that might also need Trevinho's opinion
<hikiko> ksamak, go on
<ksamak> as you might remember, we've made a focus tracking for ezoom module in compiz, that uses AT-SPI for backend.
<ksamak> we've just finished a version, and i'd like to push whatever is possible in compiz upstream (all would be great)
<ksamak> previously, ezoom used mousepoll to poll the mouse and know it's position changes
<ksamak> i've added the logic to mousepoll, so it manages caret (keyboard) focus as well
<ksamak> i've tried to make another copycat of mousepoll, calling it focuspoll, but it freeze the whole thing, so i did it whithin mousepoll.
<ksamak> i'll push the modif soon, and you can give me your opinions on that
<ksamak> secondly
<ksamak> there's a slight modification that has been made to the zoom centering algorythm, to include the possibility of legacy mouse behaviour, or an "always centered mouse" as requested by visually disabled people
<ksamak> Trevinho: so this option breaks the algorythm for the showmouse plugin, introducing the need to communicate between ezoom and showmouse. would that be acceptable?
<hikiko> lol
<ksamak> btw, you can test our repo at debian.hypra.fr/debian
<hikiko> ksamak, the process goes like that:
<hikiko> you create an lp account
<hikiko> you upload your branch
<ksamak> i've already pushed a couple minor things into compiz
<hikiko> and you propose for merge
<hikiko> then we ll review it
<ksamak> but it's just about asking your opinion
<hikiko> if it breaks stuff
<hikiko> you ll have to fix it
<hikiko> or
<hikiko> add some code that doesnt allow you to enable ezoom + showmouse together
<hikiko> that is not desirable i think
<hikiko> willcooke, is the desktop team manager btw
<ksamak> some people actually need both
<hikiko> so Trevinho and I can only advise you for the code
<hikiko> when it comes to the design
<hikiko> you better ask willcooke
<ksamak> ok
<andyrock> ksamak: do you have some code already? for focuspoll
<andyrock> we can take a look and see if it crash
<andyrock> otherwise post the diff of mousepoll and I can tell you if it's ok or not
<ksamak> andyrock: i have an old branch that uses a focuspoll plugin
<ksamak> andyrock: i'll do that push, first i'll try to push an option for switcher.
<ksamak> andyrock: if you want to have a look already => https://git.hypra.fr/hypra/compiz
<andyrock> where should I look? :D
<andyrock> ah found it
<andyrock> btw better give me a diff
<ksamak> andyrock: yeah, i'm working on that
<ksamak> andyrock: it's ok, i'll make a push, then i guess you'll see all i did wrong XD
<andyrock> ok i see you don't touch mousePos
<andyrock> should be ok
<andyrock> ksamak: ^^^
<andyrock> so for me (and I guess for Trevinho as well) it should be ok to do that inside the mousePoll plugin
<andyrock> maybe just add a11ywatcher->check_and_process_queue(); inside the if
<andyrock> so we don't wase cpu cycles
<ksamak> andyrock: ok, kewl
<ksamak> andyrock: u know if there's any way of checking another module's gsettings, when the other's not loaded in memory?
<ksamak> eg: showmouse checking some gsetting from ezoom, when ezoom's not active?
<andyrock> just use gsettings directly but it's a bit tricky
<andyrock> mmm not a good design btw
<ksamak> yeah i know, but it would prevent putting a dependancy to ezoom in showmouse
<ksamak> although i wonder if it's a problem at all
<ksamak> since these modules are kinda linked to a11y
<andyrock> if showmouse requires ezoom is a good idea to do that
<andyrock> what's the problem you're trying to solve
<ksamak> the mouse centering algorythms of ezoom and showmouse, which have to be in sync
<ksamak> and since we introduce a new one in ezoom..
<andyrock> mmm not sure tbh
<hikiko> Trevinho,
<hikiko> editing .config/compiz-1/compizconfig/config just crashes compiz in my case
<hikiko> it doesn't make any real-time changes
<seb128> seems like a bug worth debugging/fixing?
<hikiko> the only thing that works ok so far is overwriting the default.ini
<hikiko> mmm this time it didn't crash but it didn't make any change at all
<hikiko> Trevinho, it only works after reboot
<hikiko> restart*
<hikiko> the only thing that works for me is overwriting the Default.ini :/
<seb128> hikiko, did you look if your segfault issue is reported?
<hikiko> which segfault?
<hikiko> seb128, did you run u-c-c without the unity branch?
<seb128> hikiko, <hikiko>  editing .config/compiz-1/compizconfig/config just crashes compiz in my case
<seb128> compiz shouldn't crash because you edit a config
<seb128> seems worth debugging
<hikiko> seb128, it just crashed once, now it's completely ignored unless I restart unity
<hikiko> seb128, maybe the first crash was just a result of a meshed up desktop, in a clean system editing the config file is just ignored
<hikiko> messed*
<seb128> k
<seb128> and you didn't try to get a backtrace or an apport report when you had it?
<hikiko> no :/
<hikiko> it wasn't running on gdb to get a bt
<hikiko> seb128, here we are:
<hikiko> http://pastebin.com/Um9DxYy0
<hikiko> I got another crash
<hikiko> but it seems totally irrelevant to lowgfx
<hikiko> I received it while I was recording my desktop
<hikiko> something at session GnomeManager
<hikiko> :S
<seb128> seems you don't have the glib debug symbols and maybe not the libunity-core ones either?
<hikiko> (gdb) f 5
<hikiko> #5  unity::session::GnomeManager::Impl::SetupLogin1Proxy (this=0x56222b0e8a90,
<hikiko>     session_path="/org/freedesktop/login1/session/c87")
<hikiko>     at ./UnityCore/GnomeSessionManager.cpp:235
<hikiko> 235     ./UnityCore/GnomeSessionManager.cpp: No such file or directory.
<hikiko> wtf
<hikiko> seb128, I installed them, repeated the process
<hikiko> and got this
<hikiko> but I can't make sense
<seb128> Trevinho or andyrock should be able to help you there I guess
<hikiko> yeah
<hikiko> or someone who works on gnome?
<hikiko> or it's not related?
<hikiko> Trevinho, ping :p
<Trevinho> let me check
<Trevinho> I was about to push something on Qt's gerrit and that made me mad :-D
<hikiko> Trevinho, also check what I wrote about editing the config
<hikiko> it doesn't switch to lowgfx instantly
<hikiko> only after restart
<hikiko> :/
<Trevinho> hikiko: well, it does if the file's here in a manual check
<hikiko> only way to do it so far is either like I did it or by adding a dependency to compizconfig
<Trevinho> hikiko: but maybe if the file wasn't there it won't wor
<Trevinho> hikiko: but maybe if the file wasn't there it won't work*
<hikiko> I had the file
<hikiko> :s
<Trevinho> ~/.config/compiz-1/compizconfig/config ?
<hikiko> yes
<Trevinho> let me try in a guest
<hikiko> and I edited it to be profile = unity-lowgfx
<hikiko> it works only after reboot
<hikiko> restart
<hikiko> 10th time I say reboot instead of restart in a day :p
<hikiko> Trevinho, so far only overwriting it works ok for me
<hikiko> s:it/default
<Trevinho> So...... hikiko about the crashes, if switching profile causes something like that, I really think we should fix it properly... So gdb is your friend in that case. Crashes are probably due to the fact that all the plugins are unloaded/reloaded. And probably one of them (very likely unity) has something that needs to be fixed.... Now... We without stack
<Trevinho> traces we can't fix them. So make sure you're using also a compiled verison of unity
<Trevinho> install debug symbols
<Trevinho> as for the problem itself, just try to use ccsSetProfile then...
<Trevinho> I also had some crashes when try to change the profile with ccsm, so first debug those issues frist
<hikiko>  Trevinho seb128 andyrock http://pastebin.com/qfzyX5Nj
<hikiko> it's clearly non-related to lowgfx
<hikiko> and to plugins loading
<hikiko> the bug is somewhere in gnome session manager
<hikiko> but that's not a code I am familiar to...
<hikiko> do you understand what might be wrong here? or do you know who knows that part better?
<Trevinho> hikiko gnome session manager is part of unity...
<andyrock> hikiko: likely something like that
<andyrock> https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/UvUHrnVT/
<andyrock> should fix the issue
<andyrock> not shure why that part of code is being called at unity unload
<hikiko> andyrock, sorry :p I dont understand the issue
<andyrock> in GnomeSessionManager
<hikiko> what does this code do?
<andyrock> https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/x6qhKoYX/
<hikiko> basically, what's the gnome session manager?
<andyrock> just trying adding the if
<Trevinho> hikiko: it's the unity module to manage session using gnome..
<andyrock> it's a "wrapper" between unity and the session manager
<hikiko> oh
<hikiko> so the paste was the fix
<Trevinho> might be
<hikiko> so andyrock the problem is that the login_proxy doesnt exist
<Trevinho> anyyway, it seems that the crash happens when a gdbus return value is sent...
<hikiko> and we are querying its properties?
<Trevinho> it could be that it gets deleted in different order....
<hikiko> yup
<hikiko> let's see if that fixes it
<Trevinho> I'm not entirely sure, but it could be
<hikiko> yeah
<hikiko> looks probable
<Trevinho> mh, not sure, since the return actually happens...
<Trevinho> it could be like a race... the lambda we passed as callback, has been actually destroyed...
<Trevinho> so when we get the reply
<Trevinho> the call in glibdbusproxy ...(*callback)(value);
<Trevinho> fails
<Trevinho> hikiko: please put some void DBusProxy::GetProperty to understand what property is fetching... and thus to see what's failing to get back
<andyrock> from the bt the problem happens inside SetGetterFunction not inside the callback
<hikiko> I still get segfault
<hikiko> give me a few minutes to see if I can find something more relevamt
<Trevinho> andyrock: the problem is in the call at proxy->GetProperty("Display", [this, proxy] (GVariant *variant) {
<andyrock> yep
<Trevinho> so, the problem is that probably when we get the reply, the session manager has already been destroyed
<andyrock> but would be nice to add a GCancellable flag
<andyrock> to GerProperty
<andyrock> and block the call in the dtor
<Trevinho> andyrock: that's the thing I was going to look at
<Trevinho> andyrock: but we already have a gcancellable there, and that should be invalidated since also the proxy should  be destroyed at that levle
<Trevinho> level*
<andyrock> that's true too
<Trevinho> in fact g_cancellable_is_cancelled(canc) probably returns true, and it that case we can just return
<Trevinho> but..... in that case error should be set as cancelled, that's why I'm not understanding why it's failing this way
<Trevinho> in fact... as per docs `If cancellable is canceled, the operation will fail with G_IO_ERROR_CANCELLED.`
<Trevinho> buttttttttttttttttt..... Ok, that's clear
<Trevinho> proxy isn't deleted since it waits for the reply (being passed as a copy to the lambda), thus there's no cancellation
<Trevinho> andyrock: ^
<andyrock> yep
<andyrock> so proxy should be a member of the class
<Trevinho> or... we pass a cancellable
<andyrock> and we need to change a lot of stuff inside DbusProxy
<andyrock> not a lot but still
<andyrock> ok it's few lines of code
<andyrock> I can prepare a branch
<andyrock> Trevinho: hikiko ^^^
<Trevinho> andyrock: I think we could just instead use sigc::track_obj
<Trevinho> since it's a trackable, it will do all for free
<andyrock> hikiko: can you try it?
<andyrock> https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/MKOaAu8N/
<andyrock> here just wrap the lambda in sigc::track_obj
<andyrock> something like
<andyrock> https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/HZi54O8t/
<seb128> k, I'm going for a tennis match now, will read backlog after sport&dinner
<Trevinho> mhmhmh, it doens't compile here
<Trevinho> seb128: enjoy!
<seb128> Trevinho, thanks!
<Trevinho> andyrock: ah.... we both forgot  the *this thing :-=)
<Trevinho> hikiko: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23811089/
<hikiko> Trevinho, sorry I had swich DE
<hikiko> I am trying
<hikiko> thank you
<hikiko> Trevinho, andyrock unfortunately it's not that but I have some ideas, I'll check it
<hikiko> thank you :)
<Trevinho> hikiko: still same backtrace?
<hikiko> it must be something related
<andyrock> hikiko: still the same crash?
<hikiko> yep
<Trevinho> hikiko: so..... try with this other possibility
<hikiko> I am checking other possible invalid memory access
 * Trevinho codes...
<Trevinho> naaaa, I think it's probably not that far
<Trevinho> hikiko: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23811174/
<Trevinho> try that
<hikiko> Trevinho, give me a minute
<Trevinho> ksamak: sorry I read things later..
<Trevinho> ksamak: instead of mouse polling, also using xinput2 might help... as it allows to monitor the position in any case... Also when the ptr is grabbed
<Trevinho> ksamak: something like I did in https://code.launchpad.net/~3v1n0/unity/xi2-input-monitor/+merge/303122
<Trevinho> there is some overcomplication there to keep compatibility with XInput, but the simplest method is quite easy... Check xinput (tool) code in case
<ksamak> Trevinho: ok. but the question was more about general architecture than for the actual mouse polling. i pretty much didn't change the method that was used for that.
<Trevinho> ksamak: in general what I read is fine... I'm looking at the implementation
<hikiko> Trevinho, I was almost sure your fix was the one this time
<hikiko> but after several repeated switches
<hikiko> it crashed again :/
<hikiko> oh no wait
<hikiko> that's a different crash
<Trevinho> hikiko: it has to be different :-P
<hikiko> Trevinho, I think it works :)
<hikiko> well,
<hikiko> now I have to fix the other
<hikiko> GRRR :)
<hikiko> thank you!
<hikiko> Trevinho,
<hikiko> will you submit the fix?
<hikiko> or you want me to do add it in my branch and give you credits
<hikiko> to save time?
<hikiko> :s/do//
<hikiko> btw if the final decision is that we have to add the compizconfig dependency and try to change the profile on the fly
<hikiko> maybe I shouldn't spend time to fix phantom bugs that occur when you switch from one mode to the other 50 times
<hikiko> but are we sure this is going to work?
<hikiko> Trevinho, you think I should go for the compizconfig solution? currently the only thing that works ok on the fly is what I've already done with the copy
<Laney> night!
<hikiko> Trevinho, ?
<Trevinho> hikiko: I'm going to propose the script...
<Trevinho> hikiko: however when you encounter bugs... It's better if you try to fix them or nobody else will do it. A part from us, but... There's also something else to do. So...
<Trevinho> hikiko: changing profile with compizconfig lib should work on the fly
<Trevinho> using default.ini to override stuff, is something I wouldn't do for various reasons as I said
<hikiko> yes Trevinho I agree but the deadline is tomorrow :)
<hikiko> ok
<hikiko> I am gonna do the compizconfig dependency
<hikiko> final decision
<Trevinho> hikiko: ok, then fix bugs later... finish the impl first
<attente> jbicha: hi, since https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/bubblewrap/+bug/1643734 is fix released in yakkety, could you also help with sru'ing it to xenial?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1643734 in bubblewrap (Ubuntu) "privilege escalation via ptrace (CVE-2016-8659)" [Medium,Fix committed]
<jbicha> yes
<willcooke> hey robert_ancell
<robert_ancell> willcooke, hi
<flocculant> robert_ancell: hi there (and you'll now be facepalming I guess :D ) to cut a long story short - we appear to have lost lock/unlock from desktop and suspend too - spent a bit of time today trying to see when it last worked, best I can find is a change in lightdm in November - if I grab an old package - lock works as expected - reported on bug 1656399
<ubot5> bug 1656399 in light-locker (Ubuntu) "Unable to unlock Xubuntu XFCE session after suspend." [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1656399
<flocculant> not sure if you're the person to talk to (still) about that
<flocculant> hi willcooke too :)
<willcooke> hi flocculant
<robert_ancell> flocculant, hey, will have a look. This is through light-locker right?
<flocculant> robert_ancell: yup that's right
<flocculant> thanks :)
<flocculant> at least it's not the month before release this time - hopefully we'll catch these things sooner in future - added specific lock testing to one of our iso.tracker suites
<robert_ancell> flocculant, do you have a lightdm.log after a failed lock?
<flocculant> I can certainly do the lock locally and add one to the bug - will do that shortly
<flocculant> robert_ancell: ok - attached lightdm.log to bug
<robert_ancell> flocculant, thanks
<flocculant> appear to have got a xorg crash too now after forcing a reboot
<robert_ancell> flocculant, we have regression tests for the locking functionality, hopefully whatever is broken can be added to those to stop it regressing
<flocculant> which is a duplicate
<flocculant> robert_ancell: awesome :)
<flocculant> though we will still test it as part of our post installation tests
<robert_ancell> the more tests the better!
<flocculant> unfortunately - locking isn't something that *I* do normally
<flocculant> yea for sure :)
<willcooke> night all
<flocculant> night wi
<flocculant> llcooke
<flocculant> he goes quickly :p
<robert_ancell> I reckon he has a script that writes "night all" when he quits
<flocculant> :)
<flocculant> robert_ancell: thanks for looking - if you need anything ask me or bluesabre or ochosi
<robert_ancell> will do
<flexiondotorg> robert_ancell Evening :-)
<robert_ancell> flexiondotorg, hiya
#ubuntu-desktop 2017-01-17
<willcooke> morning all
<Laney> ahoy
<seb128> hey willcooke Laney
<willcooke> hey seb128 Laney
<seb128> Laney, what did you change in your routine? you are consistently one or two minutes earlier on IRC this year :-)
<Laney> hi seb128 and willcooke
<Laney> seb128: errrrrrrrrrrrrrr nothing
<Laney> you should do an analysis
<seb128> lol
<flexiondotorg> Morning desktopers
<seb128> hey flexiondotorg
<didrocks> hey flexiondotorg, Laney, willcooke!
<didrocks> "Laney analytics, a new product by seb128"
<didrocks> ©
<chrisccoulson> hi desktop team
<davmor2> Morning all
<Laney> https://www.theguardian.com/uk-news/2017/jan/17/donald-trump-mistakes-ivanka-from-brighton-for-his-daughter
<Laney> hey chrisccoulson davmor2 and didrocks!
<seb128> for once space :-)
<davmor2> didrocks: that's just a silly ideal you don't want Laney being analytical you'd never shut him up or get any work done ;)
<didrocks> ahah
<willcooke> off to London, bbl
<desrt> word up peeps
<seb128> hey desrt, how are you?
<desrt> pretty good
<desrt> need coffee :p
<desrt> how is your tuesday?
<seb128> quite good so far, it's nice and sunny here, I'm a bit tired though ... might need some more coffee in a bit :-)
<desrt> we have only lots of fog.
<desrt> beh
<seb128> :-/
<seb128> hum, seems like the pounds is getting some love after the brexit speech from today
<desrt> what was in the speech?
<seb128> want to leave the single market/restrict migration from EU workers/no commitment to give the current expats a right to stay in the U.K/not bound to the european court of justive
<desrt> sounds like a reasonably full Brexit
<seb128> yeah :-/
<desrt> so why is the pound getting love?
<desrt> i thought prevailing wisdom is that full brexit would kill the UK's economy
<desrt> or is it a case of uncertainty being the worst thing?
<xclaesse> they must leave shengen first!!! https://twitter.com/RogerHelmerMEP/status/820745142520922115 (ahahahahahhhh)
<desrt> schengen has been such a disaster for the uk!
<desrt> forcing them to have the same rectangular passport stamps as everyone else!
<desrt> . o O ( uh.. wait... )
<desrt> turns out "freedom of movement" has more than one meaning within the EU :p
<seb128> desrt, yeah, I don't understand how markets react ...
<desrt> it's sunny: the market for rain jackets is going to dive!  SELL!  → recession
<desrt> it's rainy: the market for solar panels is going to dive!  SELL! → recession
<desrt> the sun doesn't rise in the morning: what's going on ?!? SELL! → recession
<seb128> desrt, also she stated that they are going to use their freedom to "set a competitive tax rate” if needed
<desrt> as in, raise or lower?
<xclaesse> market is under perfusion of free money like a junky is on coke for so long, they don't have reasonable reactions
<seb128> desrt, lower
<seb128> just cut on taxes so business move there
<seb128> if I understood that correctly
<desrt> great!
 * desrt ♥ race to bottom
<seb128> "great" indeed
<seb128> :-/
<desrt> woh.. X added (compose)<3 as unicode heart
<seb128> lol
<desrt> (buy!  → pound goes up)
<chrisccoulson> oh, I'm so embarrassed to share the same nationality as roger helmer
<desrt> you should never be ashamed because you were randomly assigned the same nationality as an idiot
<desrt> you should rather be ashamed that you were part of a group that voted to put him in power
<andyrock> hey guys
<desrt> morning!
<willcooke> sorry for late notice, my first meeting over ran a lot, so knock on effect I'm in another meeting now
<willcooke> so seb128 is going to chair the weekly meeting
<willcooke> when he gets back on line
<seb128> hey
<seb128> sorry moved placed and just managed to reconnect to IRC
<FJKong> hi
 * qengho considers using his status update to complain about keybinding or general session settings being all broken on his machine again.
<seb128> I'm going to lead the meeting this week since will_cooke busy in London
<seb128> #startmeeting
<meetingology> Meeting started Tue Jan 17 15:30:57 2017 UTC.  The chair is seb128. Information about MeetBot at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/meetingology.
<meetingology> Available commands: action commands idea info link nick
<seb128> Roll call:  andyrock, attente, desrt,  dgadomski, fjkong (out), flexiondotorg (other meeting), happyaron (out, hikiko, laney, qengho, seb128, sweet5hark, themuso (out), tkamppeter (out), trevinho, robert_ancell (out)
<flexiondotorg> o/
<andyrock> o/
 * Sweet5hark reporting
<seb128> shrug, was editing the outs and comments and hit enter
<Sweet5hark> in
<seb128> don't pay attention about those status it's a copy from previous week :p
 * FJKong feel sleepy
<seb128> hope everybody is doing fine!
<hikiko> hello
<seb128> let's get started
<seb128> #topic andyrock
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: andyrock
<seb128> andyrock, hey
<andyrock> hey i've been working on unity8 to resgister the test failures, I already have a branch but I'm trying to make the recording better
<andyrock> some help debugging compiz/unity issues
<andyrock> eow
<seb128> thanks andyrock
<seb128> #topic attente
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: attente
<seb128> attente, hey
<attente> hey seb128
<attente> can you come back to me after?
<seb128> sure
<seb128> #topic desrt
<seb128> desrt, hey
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: desrt
<seb128> no desrt?
<seb128> #topid dgadomski
<seb128> dgadomski, hey
<dgadomski> hey
<dgadomski> * submitted a patch to Debian as a possible fix to bug #1550983
<ubot5> bug 1550983 in gtk+3.0 (Ubuntu) "Fails to start with "Couldn't open libGL.so.1" (missing dependency?)" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1550983
<dgadomski> eof
<seb128> thanks dgadomski
<dgadomski> thanks
<seb128> #topic FJKong
<seb128> hey FJKong
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: FJKong
<FJKong> hi
<FJKong> #1638345 avahi-daemon crashes multiple times an hour
<FJKong> discuss this bug with upstream developer, wait for update of fixing.
<FJKong> #1640317 FTBFS in zesty
<FJKong> more information requested
<FJKong> #850675 [wsjtx] Too old version, does not have WSPR,
<FJKong> packaging and upgrade to upstream version
<FJKong> #1657069 Fcitx ram leak
<FJKong> give a quick response reply.
<FJKong> eof
<seb128> FJKong, I tried to ping a few people and added some comments on the avahi bug, let's see how that works out
<seb128> thanks FJKong
<seb128> #topic flexiondotorg
<seb128> flexiondotorg, hey
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: flexiondotorg
<flexiondotorg> Hi
<flexiondotorg> Time appropriate greetings!
<flexiondotorg> · Researched this weeks candidates for the Snap Upstream Blitz and updated Trello
<flexiondotorg> · About a dozen upstreams and ISVs on the go.
<flexiondotorg>   · Been helping IBM with Node-RED *a lot*.
<flexiondotorg>   · Currently working on a usb-serial interface for snapd.
<flexiondotorg>   · Talking to Raspberry Pi Foundation to try and get AppArmor in snapd in Raspbian.
<flexiondotorg>   · Writing some snapcraft/snap docs for snapcraft.io.
<flexiondotorg> · Some bug triage, mostly GTK3+ regressions. SRUs in progress.
<flexiondotorg> 🎬
<seb128> thanks flexiondotorg
<seb128> regressions in what serie?
<seb128> SRU ones?
<flexiondotorg> GTK2+ and GTK3+ for some memory leaks.
<flexiondotorg> Unreleased patches upstream.
<flexiondotorg> SRUs for Yakkey.
<seb128> k
<seb128> thanks flexiondotorg
<flexiondotorg> And Xenial.
<seb128> #topic happyaron
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: happyaron
<seb128> happyaron, hey, around? (if not I've your summary)
<seb128> seems not so
<seb128> 1. n-m and applet SRUs (again)
<seb128> 2. spl-linux's Linux 4.9 compatibility fix
<seb128> 3. work on root zpool
<seb128> 4. some work on manpages-zh
<seb128> 5. translation reviews for zh_CN
<seb128> #topic hikiko
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: hikiko
<seb128> hikiko, hey
<hikiko> hey :)
<hikiko> writing the final lowgfx bits :) eof
<hikiko> quite short report this week :)
<seb128> thanks hikiko
<seb128> #topic Laney
<seb128> Laney, hey
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Laney
<Laney> HIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII
<seb128> :-)
<Laney> what
<hikiko> haha
<Laney> my SSH is lagging
<Laney> anyway
<Laney> • autopkgtest:
<Laney> ∘ gave access to apw, trained him a bit in the infrastructure
<Laney> ∘ watched things, requeued some stuff etc
<Laney> ∘ started setting up local instance to do some development (e.g. want to fix https://bugs.launchpad.net/auto-package-testing/+bug/1630578 next, then https://bugs.launchpad.net/auto-package-testing/+bug/1649525)
<Laney> ∘ got pinged about the ssl cert expiring, so figured out how that works & renewed it
<Laney> • britney:
<seb128> meeting!
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1630578 in Auto Package Testing "broken kernel causes eternal test retry loop" [Medium,Triaged]
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1649525 in Auto Package Testing "Run tests for all arches in lxd" [Undecided,New]
<Laney> ∘ fix proposed to not block on dropped tests in -proposed, waiting for review  (https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-release/britney/+git/britney2-ubuntu/+ref/dropped-tests/)
<Laney> • gnome-software:
<Laney> ∘ rebased, updated, helped fix a couple of bugs and did some refactoring
<Laney> ∘ had some chats upstream about implementation issues
<Laney> ∘ rebased onto master, going to try to get stuff upstream
<Laney> • archive:
<Laney> ∘ rebased gst-good SRU
<Laney> ∘ stabbed tests for glib2.0 SRUs, should be ok to go
<Laney> ∘ some random fixes (e.g. cowsay breaks/replaces bug)
<Laney> ➲
<Laney> think debmirror must have kicked in
<seb128> good busy week
<seb128> oh and good job being part of the new p_itti :-)
<seb128> thanks Laney
<seb128> #topic qengho
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: qengho
<seb128> qengho, hey
<qengho> Howdy!
<qengho> - working on chromium beta tree
<qengho>  + aura x11 paste bug
<qengho>  + display-density regression
<qengho> - updated Web Browser testng snap in edge channel, promoting to beta channel soon
<qengho> - SAML login bug because of API key change last year? I don't grok at all.
<qengho> - Moved to Gnome3 for the month on 16.10 laptop. keybindings, touchpad click, settings are set, but some not active. No idea why. It's maddening.
<qengho> - One national holiday.
<qengho> EOF :unicodeything:
<seb128> qengho, thanks (and no idea bout your GNOME3 issues, maybe worth a bug report on gnome-shell or something)
<seb128> #topic seb128
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: seb128
<seb128> • verified some xenial SRUs
<seb128> • cleaned a bit the sponsoring queue
<seb128> • launchpad bugs triage and debugged a bit some issues on the way
<seb128> • reviewed n-m SRUs for Aron
<seb128> • discussed with Didier the snappy desktop launcher changes for the gtk framework and tested new iterations
<seb128> • tested tweaks to the gtk-runtime-snaps examples
<seb128> </week>
<seb128> #topic Sweet5hark
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Sweet5hark
<seb128> Sweet5hark, hey
<Sweet5hark> - got LibreOffice 5.3 snap to build in basic fashion on launchpad even
<Sweet5hark> - still missing the usual things vs. dpkg: e.g. full l10n, debug symbols etc.
<Sweet5hark> - working on getting the 5.3 dpkg on zesty now
<Sweet5hark> -- unfortunately, more fun than expected there :/ -- e.g, debian moved to that newfangled dh9 dbgsyms-foo and I need to figure out if we want to follow (and if so, when) or not
<Sweet5hark> -- still some MIRs dances/dep bumps expected
<Sweet5hark> - usual TDF work: foundation budgets/approval, staff leadership
<Sweet5hark> EOF
<Laney> you can follow that change
<seb128> thanks Sweet5hark
<Laney> ubuntu has had automatic dbgs for ages
<Laney> ddebs
<seb128> Sweet5hark, btw any news about applying for libreoffice ppu again? ;-)
<Sweet5hark> seb128: mhmhm
<seb128> and what Laney says about ddebs
<seb128> thanks Sweet5hark :-)
<seb128> #topic themuso
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: themuso
<seb128> * Had a meeting with Konrad Zapalowicz to sort out matters with regards to bluetooth, pulseaudio patches, and pulseaudio and bluez in Xenial. His team have a desire to push a new bluez version to Xenial. I'm not sure whether it will be a bug fix only release.
<seb128> * Started testing pulseaudio 10 RC with the bluetooth hardware I have, due to having had to port a patch or 2. Things seem working, need to check logs and make sure my procedure in all cases is correct.
<seb128> * Filed main inclusion reports for espeak-ng and pcaudiolib, since Jeremy synced Speech Dispatcher from Debian. Once these are in, I'll move BrlTTY over to using espeak-ng as well, at which point the original espeak will drop from main.
<Laney> I think that we did something to make rules files coming from Debian work properly
<Laney> oops
<seb128> Laney, don't worry, I guess we can sort if you with Sweet5hark just after the meeting if he needed
<seb128> #topic Trevinho
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Trevinho
<seb128> Trevinho, hey
<seb128> I didn't see him today I think so let's move on
<seb128> #topic attente
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: attente
<seb128> attente, back to you!
<attente> ok :)
<attente> committed window focus fix to gtk-mir upstream https://bugs.launchpad.net/gtk/+bug/1625397
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1625397 in MirAL "[gtk] Focus is stuck on the save as window vs the main window" [Medium,Triaged]
<attente> tried to reproduce https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/bubblewrap/+bug/1643734, no luck
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1643734 in bubblewrap (Ubuntu Yakkety) "privilege escalation via ptrace (CVE-2016-8659)" [Medium,Fix released]
<attente> backported clipboard patches to gtk3 upstream, need to backport more to reduce the delta
<attente> reviewing apparmor dconf patches
<attente> (eof)
<seb128> who is writing the patches for apparmor? did somebody from the security team pick that up from you?
<Trevinho> seb128: sorrryyyyyyyyyyyyy...... Give me a sec to compile the list.... Call me again :-P. I was lost in pushing a fix :-P
<attente> seb128: jjohansen added some changes to the old ones i sent to the mailing list last summer
<seb128> good morning Trevinho :-)
<seb128> attente, k, good to see that somebody is picking that work up!
<seb128> thanks attente
<seb128> #topic Trevinho
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Trevinho
<attente> thanks seb128
<seb128> Trevinho, k, let's try again :-)
<Trevinho> well, i'm actually here since the real morning :-P
<seb128> I'm teasing you don't worry :-)
<seb128> that said your update would be welcome
<seb128> the team is waiting for you :p
<Trevinho> - Prepared a couple of patches for upstream Qt (under review now) for better support of indicators when using upstream qt (with no appmenu-qt) and XDG_CURRENT_DESTKOP.
<Trevinho> - Found a snapd security issue, some debugging related to that
<Trevinho> - Using XDG_RUNTIME_DIR for temporary indicators icons in appmenu-qt and sni-qt
<Trevinho> - Fixed a GTest dependency in Nux and compile errors
<Trevinho> - More snappying work (telegram, remmina...)
<Trevinho>  /eof
<Trevinho> ah...
<Trevinho> just now
<Trevinho> - Fixed some unity7 crashes by properly using cancellable in dbus proxy
<seb128> was that the one hikiko was getting?
<Trevinho> yeah
<seb128> good :-)
<seb128> thanks Trevinho
<seb128> #topic aob
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: aob
<seb128> other topics?
<seb128> seems not?
<seb128> let's wrap then, thanks everyone!
<seb128> #endmeeting
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | requests paired with a pink killer will be given preferential treatment
<meetingology> Meeting ended Tue Jan 17 16:00:34 2017 UTC.
<meetingology> Minutes:        http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/ubuntu-desktop/2017/ubuntu-desktop.2017-01-17-15.30.moin.txt
<Laney> good meeting
<seb128> well done team
<seb128> just half an hour!
<ricotz> Sweet5hark, hi, just some thoughts, *completely* rebase the packaging on debian and only apply needed bits, re-validate the need for a separate l10n source package
<ricotz> hey desktopers!
<Trevinho> hey
<Laney> anyone know WTF this means https://paste.ubuntu.com/23816887/ ?
<Trevinho> BadValue..
<seb128> Laney, buggy driver?
<seb128> is that nvidia?
<Laney> dunno
<Laney> yeah
<seb128> I would bet on that
<Laney> It's a laptop what we have here
<Trevinho> Laney: why is it trying to use lowgfx? Did you force it?
<Laney> no
<seb128> seems like the glx code are hitting errors
<Trevinho> Laney: what you get on/usr/lib/nux/unity_support_test -pf ?
<Laney> hmm
<Laney> how can I run that?
<Laney> maybe I can steal the environment from the greeter
<Sweet5hark> Laney, seb128: yeah, ddebs should work, but last time launchpad wasnt happy with how they were build in launchpad (worked fine for local builds IIRC). Because I punted on this last time (lack of ressources due to snaps), there is some more merge-work now. Anyway: Will try to get ddebs to work and be as close to debian as possible as first goal. if that doesnt work somehow, falling back to other options.
<Trevinho> Laney: oh, yeah....
<Trevinho> but.... well, journalctl should give you those infos
<Laney> Trevinho: ok, I haxed into lightdm, same glx error
<Trevinho> as it runs the same script
<Trevinho> yeah, it's your driver missing something... wondering what
<Trevinho> and why it doesn't fallback to llvmpipe in case
<Trevinho> or if it does it...
<Laney> https://paste.ubuntu.com/23816928/
<seb128> ricotz, I'm not sure what the main reason was for the l10n split but it was either buildd disk space usage or build time I think and those are likely still valid
<Laney> it looks to me like xorg is using nvidia ok
<Trevinho> Laney: no reference on journalctl about the unity-support-test run?
<Laney> oh, sec
<Laney> Trevinho: this is xenial fwiw
<Trevinho> Laney: ah... Then........... Mhmhmh I don't remember, but I think we should run it... It still should be in the upstart logs somewhere
<ricotz> seb128, yes, that was the reason, in the past the builder has different sizes, did this changed? I think having like 40GB space would suffice
<Trevinho> or maybe it's in a prestart, so you might want to redirect the logging by hand
<seb128> Laney, it's similar to http://askubuntu.com/questions/801440/login-loop-badvalue-integer-parameter-out-of-range-for-operation-16-04 ... I sometime see some of those bugs reported on launchpad or forums and they usually are nvidia bugs and fixes are downgrades/reinstall/waiting for new version of the driver
<Laney> Trevinho: It's the BadValue at the top of the log
<Laney> seb128: ah man
<Laney> seems bad that this happens on stable update
<Laney> well, let me check proposed isn't on
<Trevinho> Laney: wow, right... thus the lowgfx....
<Trevinho> Laney: try to force to llvmpipe
<seb128> Laney, 1639180 sounds similar
<Laney> seb128: it does indeed, thanks
<seb128> yw
<seb128> ricotz, I don't know about the builder disk space, it's probably a question to ask on #launchpad or to Colin
<Laney> tseliot: ^--- any progress to report there?
<tseliot> Laney: do we have a bug report about that?
<Laney> tseliot: seb just gave it
<Laney> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nvidia-graphics-drivers-304/+bug/1639180
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1639180 in nvidia-graphics-drivers-304 (Ubuntu Xenial) "no login possible after update to nvidia 304.132" [Critical,Triaged]
<tseliot> Laney: oh, that one. I am waiting for the security team to upload the package.
<tseliot> the sources are available, and they passed the QA tests
<Laney> can you hassle them please?
<Laney> not good to be borking desktops
<ricotz> tseliot, I guess 304.134 is waiting?
<ricotz> seb128, I see
<tseliot> Laney: I sent them another email this morning
<tseliot> ricotz: yep
<ricotz> tseliot, good
<tseliot> the driver has been in zesty for a while
<ricotz> and in the ppa
<tseliot> of course
<seb128> so we have a regression in the LTS that makes user not able to log in since novembre§?
<seb128> some users*
<seb128> how come that's not a top priority and taking ages to get sorted out? :-(
<tseliot> seb128: well, the previous security update introduced the regression, so we set up a new process to at least try to prevent that. Updates now involve both the security team and the QA team. So the process is a bit longer. Add the fact that mdeslaur and I were on holiday, and that Sarvatt and tyhicks had to fill in for us, + their holidays, and you get more delays.
<mdeslaur> seb128: we had to wait to get a whole new driver first
<seb128> tseliot, yeah, I understand how those things happen, it's just not something we can justify to users "yeah it's normal that you are without an usable OS for ages"
<tyhicks> I was also sprinting last week and didn't understand that you guys were wanting us to release the updates last week
<seb128> we should perhaps have blocked/deleted the previous update?
<tyhicks> I see the email ping from several hours ago and we'll act on it shortly
<mdeslaur> it wasn't broken on all hardware
<seb128> still
<mdeslaur> it was a hardware-specific regression
<tseliot> tyhicks: thanks
<seb128> tyhicks, thanks
<tseliot> and true, it was hardware specific
<seb128> mdeslaur, well, still letting some users down
<seb128> but I don't know how important the security issue was/is
<mdeslaur> seb128: I agree, it's unacceptable...but not an easy fix when it's in the binary blob
<seb128> so hard to argue for one option
<mdeslaur> we definitely will be testing better going forward
<tseliot> hopefully that won't happen again, thanks to the new process we have in place
<seb128> good to read
<seb128> thanks for the hard work mdeslaur tseliot tyhicks!
<tseliot> ;)
<tseliot> oh, and cwayne and his team did a great job taking care of the QA side
<seb128> brb, moving back from the coffee place
<seb128> FJKong, where did you report upstream the avahi issue?
<Laney> night night
<seb128> night Laney!
<jbicha> attente: should we cherry-pick your gtk-3-22 mir commits to zesty's gtk3?
<attente> jbicha: i'd still like to backport some more patches before we do that
<attente> jbicha: and maybe it would be better to wait for the next upstream release
<jbicha> ok, I'll just go ahead and upload 3.22.7 now then without them
<attente> jbicha: thanks
<Blu2> from a design perspective wouldn't it make sense to remove the top bar, when an app is not in fullscreen?
<Blu2> on desktop
<dmj_s76> jbicha: Which branch should I base changes to the Humanity icons from?
#ubuntu-desktop 2017-01-18
<FJKong> morning everyone
<happyaron> jbicha: thanks for sponsoring!
<ycheng> happyaron, ping
<happyaron> ycheng: pong
<ycheng> happyaron, got sometime to audio talk ?
<happyaron> sure
<jbicha> happyaron: please merge https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager/1.4.2-3ubuntu2 into your branch
<jbicha> or maybe that wasn't even in your branch to begin with
<happyaron> I think they are in my branch already
<jbicha> oh I see, never mind
<happyaron> :)
<flexiondotorg> Morning happyaron jbicha
<flexiondotorg> seb128 I'm just off to the dentist, back a bit later.
<flexiondotorg> And Bonjour :-)
<willcooke> morning all
<Laney> ello
<willcooke> morning Laney. C c c cold today
<Laney> hey willcooke
<Laney> not so bad here, like 5 I think
<Laney> pretty grey and misty though
<willcooke> Oh, -2 here
<willcooke> but sunny
<willcooke> #weather
<Laney> w@w
<seb128> good morning Laney willcooke flexiondotorg
<flexiondotorg> Morning seb128 willcooke
<seb128> willcooke, how was London? ;-)
<flexiondotorg> Just heading to dentist.
<willcooke> good luck flexiondotorg
<willcooke> Tv news... this was good:  http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b08bcc18
<willcooke> Sweet5hark, might be interesting to you ^
 * Sweet5hark clicks
<davmor2> Morning all
<willcooke> howdy davmor2
<seb128> hey Sweet5hark
<seb128> hey davmor2
<Sweet5hark> moin seb128, willcooke, all.
<Sweet5hark> willcooke: thanks, bbc says its only available in the UK. Cunning me will try looking at it with canonical VPN in the evening ....
<willcooke> :D
<Laney> hey seb128
<Laney> hey flexiondotorg hey Sweet5hark
<Laney> what's new?
<Sweet5hark> Laney: got a dpkg build to run for 2.5 hours yesterday ;). Its a start.
<seb128> Laney, cold & grey today!
<seb128> seems like it's the same for you
<seb128> did you manage to go back climbing?
<seb128> or is your finger(?) still injured?
<Laney> yeah I went last night
<seb128> nice
<davmor2> hey guys Software update still only shows one line of text in the description of what is happening http://people.canonical.com/~davmor2/personal-screenshots/single-line-still.png
<seb128> davmor2, distro serie?
<davmor2> seb128: zesty
<davmor2> amd64
<seb128> that has not been fixed in zesty yet
<seb128> not sure why
<davmor2> seb128: yeah I think flexiondotorg fixed a similar issue in deja-dup so had assumed it was done at the same time and not really paid it much attention till I noticed it this morning :)
<seb128> somebody needs to land https://code.launchpad.net/~flexiondotorg/aptdaemon/aptdaemon-lp1623856/+merge/309871
<seb128> barry reviewed it but didn't sponsor the change not sure why
<seb128> can you maybe nag barry about it?
<davmor2> seb128: I can sure
<seb128> thanks
<FJKong> seb128: seb I talked the guy (lathiat, I find his irc from github), he is looking that bug
<seb128> FJKong, great, thanks
<seb128> did he had enough info
<seb128> ?
<FJKong> I think he had
<FJKong> he said he already got bug email in his inbox days ago
<seb128> good
<seb128> thanks FJKong
<happyaron> hey guys, back from dinner...
<seb128> hey happyaron, how are you?
<happyaron> great, and you?
<seb128> I'm good thanks
<seb128> happyaron, looks like your nm uploads get sponsored :-)
<willcooke> \o/
<seb128> happyaron, also I saw your email to the dmb list, would be good if you get ppu for it
<happyaron> yay
<seb128> though the list archive for this month seems to be a bunch of requests and no replies
<happyaron> right
<seb128> so not sure how active the dmb is
<happyaron> don't know what's happening
<happyaron> seb128: dell oem might need this fix to land in xenial, but it's quite large, what do you think? https://git.launchpad.net/network-manager/commit/?h=xenial-1647283&id=3727a844980a677bc66c4549eb38c1a545c3130d
<willcooke> My 2 cents - it's a large patchset - but it's really important for the OEM team to get fixed
<seb128> happyaron, upstream didn't backport to stable series?
<happyaron> seb128: only to 1.4
<seb128> k
<seb128> did you ask if they could so it to 1.2 as well?
<happyaron> not yet, can do it right away with the patches
<seb128> let's get the SRU out first
<seb128> but yeah I think it's worth considering
<happyaron> ok
<happyaron> let's wait their people to verify the patch first, I was told it's at 1/50 reproducing rate on certain dell hardware
<happyaron> can only rely on Taipei guys to test
<seb128> k
<desrt> moin moin
<seb128> hey desrt :-)
<desrt> hi seb!
<willcooke> hey desrt
<desrt> morning willcooke
<desrt> is all well?
<willcooke> it is pretty well, thanks
<willcooke> how about you?
<willcooke> I'm paying Amazon 55 GBP a year for unlimited cloud storage, so I wrote a bash script over lunch to backup my whole home dir to it :)
<willcooke> You can encrypt the files too which is quite nice
<Laney> nice
<Laney> hi desrt!
<desrt> morning laney :)
<Laney> what up
<desrt> not much.  starting to look forward to fosdem =)
<Laney> :3
<Trevinho> hey hikiko, how's the profile thing's going?
<hikiko> works more or less but it doesn't update instantly
<Trevinho> hikiko: did you commit the change at the end?
<Trevinho> hikiko: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity/trunk/view/head:/tools/unity_active_plugins_safety_check.cpp#L78
<hikiko> Trevinho, which change?
<Trevinho> hikiko: once you call setProfile, you've then to commit those changes
<hikiko> to-non-active?
<Trevinho> hikiko: as it's done in the linked tool
<hikiko> GAWD
<Trevinho> I already said to you to look at it some time ago :-)
<hikiko> Trevinho,
<hikiko> where do you commit the changes?
<hikiko> in 76?
<hikiko> and after?
<Trevinho> hikiko: 78 and 79
<hikiko> mmm
<hikiko> should I sync gsettings too?
<hikiko> :/
<hikiko> too good to eb true
<hikiko> it didn't fix my problem :/
<Trevinho> hikiko: mh, gsettings sync shouldn't be neded in your case, but the first call yes
<hikiko> it works better with ImportFromFile but then I can't import from unity.ini or Default.ini for some reason
<hikiko> it's like
<hikiko> some settings are loaded and some not
<hikiko> and it has artifacts
<hikiko> like the dash doesnt have blending but the launcher has
<hikiko> I think I have to find out what was happening compiz-side when I was overwriting the Default.ini. that worked ok, so I l can do the same thing
<hikiko> I mean find out how it was updated
<Trevinho> hikiko: this works here http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/23822790/ (I've tested this in a clean session though)
<Trevinho> hikiko: also cleanup your ~/.config/compizconfig as that is generally clean on users that didn't mess with ccsm
<hikiko> my code is very similar to that, I also load unityshell at the end but it seems not necessary
<hikiko> I didn't iterate
<hikiko> let me see something
<hikiko> I've replaced set with import
<hikiko> let me put it back
<hikiko> oh
<hikiko> and I first write then read :p
<hikiko> \m/
<Trevinho> read then write :-)
<Trevinho> also ccsm does soemthing more, see compiz/compizconfig/ccsm/ccm/Utils.py's Update
<Trevinho> err
<Trevinho> UpdatePlugins
<hikiko> yeah
<Trevinho> hikiko: basically you should call ccsReadPluginSettings on all the loaded plugins
<hikiko> and the thing is
<hikiko> that
<hikiko> this function exists only in python
<Trevinho> no, no...
<hikiko> I have to implement it in c
<hikiko> ?
<Trevinho> no, it's there
<hikiko> ?
<hikiko> http://pastebin.com/PBBh3uF6
<hikiko> this doesn't update it instantly for me :/
<hikiko> but it should
<hikiko> yeah just read you
<hikiko> I am going to try to read the settings
<hikiko> let's see
<Trevinho> hikiko: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/23822856/
<hikiko> Trevinho, I did it for active plugins only
<hikiko> mmm
<hikiko> I should include them all probably
<hikiko> because lowgfx and default have different plugins enabled
<Trevinho> hikiko: in fact that doing it for all the plugins available
<hikiko> I kno
<hikiko> I think I ve seen a func before that does something similar but I diddn't check for which plugins sec
<hikiko> ccsReadSettingsDefault (CCSContext * context)
<hikiko> but it reads the backend settings, sorry
<hikiko> it's not the same
<hikiko> I am fixing it to iterate through all
<hikiko> +fingers crossed :p
<hikiko> Trevinho,
<hikiko> It doesm't fix it
<Trevinho> what do you get?
<hikiko> let me show you a video
<Trevinho> Make sure you test it in a new session... Or see what you're missing from mimicking ccsm....
<Trevinho> using gdb or getting a stacktrace on libccsm calls from it, could help in case
<Trevinho> The tool I pasted seems to work here
<hikiko> Trevinho, how can I make sure it's a new session?
<hikiko> I cleaned up the files and rebuilt u7
<hikiko> what else should I check?
<Trevinho> hikiko: check your ~/.config/compizconfig is clean
<hikiko> yeah
<hikiko> it is when I start
<Trevinho> sorry ~/.config/compiz-1/compizconfig/
<hikiko> yup
<hikiko> it only has the Default.ini
<hikiko> (the one generated)
<hikiko> void ccsEnableFileWatch (unsigned int watchId);
<hikiko> Trevinho, maybe I should watch the config
<hikiko> https://transfer.sh/eGGsT/fail.ogv Trevinho
<hikiko> the desktop is a hybrid
<hikiko> I ll try to do something like
<hikiko> p->isActive ? p->load;
<hikiko> in the loop
<hikiko> to reload the active plugins
<hikiko> or better the profile plugins
<hikiko> if there's a way to get them from the profile
 * hikiko looks
<Trevinho> no, you shouldn't try to reload those... that should happen by default
<hikiko> Trevinho, I am running out of ideas
<hikiko> did you see the video?
<hikiko> it looks ugly :p
<hikiko> If I don't find a way to make it work until tomorrow I think I will use the previous
<hikiko> I ll make a break and look at it again in a while
<Laney> bleep
<Laney> night night
<hikiko> bye Laney
<seb128> good night desktopers
<willcooke> see ya seb128
<willcooke> I'm off too
<willcooke> night all
#ubuntu-desktop 2017-01-19
<TheMuso> Hey willcooke, hey folks.
<willcooke> hey TheMuso
<Laney> muhahaha
<seb128> hey TheMuso willcooke Laney
<davmor2> Morning all
<hikiko> Trevinho, bad news
<hikiko> your fix doesn't fix the segfault :/ or it's another one gnome session related
<hikiko> if I restart u7 40 times :p
<hikiko> there was 1 caused by a tex missing in decorations, I've fixed that
<hikiko> and then I got again the gnome session related
<Laney> hey seb128 hey davmor2 hey hikiko hey TheMuso hey willcooke!!!!!
<hikiko> hi Laney seb128 davmor2 TheMuso willcooke flexiondotorg etc
<hikiko> I am sure I forgot to hi-light someone
<seb128> :-)
<flexiondotorg> Morning hikiko and desktopers
<flexiondotorg> Hello TheMuso
<davmor2> Morning Laney how grim is it up north
<Laney> davmor2: pretty grim actually
<Laney> there's been this mist hanging around for like 4 days now
<ogra_> mist sounds better than -20C
<davmor2> Laney: yeah we got that today
<Laney> ogra_: nice!
<ogra_> well, not anymore but this night was *cold*
<Laney> although, not sure I've ever actually experienced -20
<ogra_> we have that every few years for a day or two
<davmor2> Laney: it's cold you don't want to
<hikiko> mmm no, Trevinho it seems to be a dbus lambda, different :)
<hikiko> heh I've experienced -20!!! once, in Greece :p I kno, you 'll never believe me though :p (but we have some regions that get that low temperatures for a few days every few winters :P)
<happyaron> hey TheMuso willcooke Laney seb128 davmor2 hikiko flexiondotorg ogra_ hikiko
<hikiko> hi happyaron :)
<hikiko> and ogra_
<ogra_> :)
<flexiondotorg> happyaron o/
<happyaron> :)
<Sweet5hark> hmm, hmm
<seb128> good morning Sweet5hark
<xnox> Sweet5hark, i have a clash for the DF advisory board =(
<willcooke> hikiko, Trevinho, seb128 - are you guys free for a quick hangout now?
<willcooke> want to get this low gfx thing sorted asap
<hikiko> yes
<Sweet5hark> xnox: huh?
<xnox> document foundation advisory board
 * Sweet5hark was distracted by a build system bikeshed on #libreoffice.
<Sweet5hark> xnox: ah: clash in the sense of a scheduling conflict?
 * Sweet5hark is utterly underprepped for that call too.
<xnox> yeah
<Sweet5hark> in other news, my local 5.3.0.1 build finished somehow ...
<Sweet5hark> dpkg that is.
<Sweet5hark> while 5.3.0.2 snap looks more curious: success on amd64 \o/ ....
<Sweet5hark> ... but fail on armhf and i386.
<Sweet5hark> both with different test fails :/
<Sweet5hark> eh, retry. the windows administraitors secret weapon.
 * flexiondotorg nips out for early lunch
<ricotz> Sweet5hark, hi, please let me know if there is a deb-source-package up
<seb128> willcooke, sorry was at lunch
<willcooke> seb128, np, i think its ok
<seb128> did you have it? I don't think I'm key in that discussion
<willcooke> ok = in hand
<seb128> k
<seb128> good!
<Trevinho> willcooke: sorry, missed that...
<willcooke> Trevinho, np.  I think hikiko|ln is all set
<Trevinho> hikiko|ln: did you get any valid stack trace?
<hikiko> sorry I was for lunch
<hikiko> Trevinho, this method doesn't work not even for ccsm (see mail)
<hikiko> but I discussed with willcooke and I am going to try to fix/extend libcompizconfig to do what I want
<hikiko> then if I fail we could do a hangout and see next step
<hikiko> check in a guest env yourself
<Trevinho> hikiko: the main problem I see with the ini files, is that we're switching to something that loads settings from some .ini configuration, instead of gsetttings
<Trevinho> and I'm not sure then ccsm how will act, and what profile will really use
<Trevinho> as writing on Default.ini means making ccsm to use it, instead of the unity(-lowgfx) one
<Trevinho> So... To me, if that change doesn't work, it will on reload... Which we might still trigger using upstart/systemd in case...
<hikiko> i kno
<hikiko> I changed that
<hikiko> it still doesnt work
<hikiko> ccsSetBackend fixes that
<hikiko> I ve found something else worth investigating now
<hikiko> basically I am looking at the code that loads the Default.ini
<Trevinho> hikiko: the thing is that if that setProfile doesn't work, it would be worth understanding why it's that...
<hikiko> that's where I have to start i thing
<hikiko> yup
<hikiko> and why only when Default.ini is changed
<hikiko> the change takes place instantly
<Trevinho> Personally I didn't think it was a problem to even say users to logout to get the session properly set, but... Indeed it's better if that's not the case
<hikiko> and the other times it doesnt
<hikiko> this is what I am investigating
<Trevinho> hikiko: I think it could be caused by the gsettings backend making something weird
<hikiko> yeah
<Trevinho> as in that case it's using the .ini one I guess
<Trevinho> and.... We don't want it
<hikiko> I am using gsettings
<hikiko> not ini
<hikiko> noticed that too
<hikiko> that's a good point but not the only problem
<desrt> i love gsettings users!
<desrt> er.. i mean.. good morning!
<desrt> happy thursday
<seb128> hey desrt, happy thursday to you as well
<davmor2> seb128: barry is having a look to the fix for update manager
<davmor2> \o/
<seb128> davmor2, great, thanks for poking him about it
<ximion> Laney: due to the ongoing complaints of people about AppStream downloading too much, I will disable icon-downloads in the AppStream package, and have them enabled by GUI tools explicitly
<ximion> that way, the icons are only downloaded if they are really needed
<ximion> which means that when you switch to AppStream 0.10.6, you'll also need to ship a small apt.conf snippet with GNOME Software
<Laney> hi ximion
<Laney> ongoing by who?
<ximion> Laney: bug reporters, people on IRC, ...
<Laney> riiiiiiiiight
<ximion> this will not stop people complaining, but will make them complain at the right place ;-)
<Laney> well I wouldn't do this in a stable series if I were you
<ximion> also, the real reason why I do this is for server people and others using AppStream to find firmware on non-GUI systems. If there is no GUI, there is no point for downloading icons
<ximion> I also hope this change will make it easier later to enable/disable HiDPI icons
<ximion> the impact on Debian should be zero, since we will upload a new GS for Stretch in time
<Laney> you should do it with a Breaks on broken SCs imho
<Laney> those opinions aside, seems fair enough to me
<seb128> Laney, attente, ximion, did you see any report/discussions about fd leaks in g-s?
<Laney> no
<seb128> hum, k
<seb128> bug #1648534 is the most reported issue on e.u.c
<ubot5> bug 1648534 in gnome-software (Ubuntu) "/usr/bin/gnome-software:5:g_wakeup_new:g_main_context_new:g_dbus_connection_send_message_with_reply_sync:g_dbus_connection_call_sync_internal:g_dbus_connection_call_sync" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1648534
<ximion> Laney: jup, I am thinking about that, but I might accidentially break Ubuntu's gnome-software that way
<Laney> don't follow upstream bugs though, so there could be one there
<seb128> but doesn't seems to do it for robert_ancell or me
<attente> haven't seen any either
<seb128> there is over 1.8M reports
<seb128> https://errors.ubuntu.com/problem/70c23d0f4e2be24b26672427d4218dc8f0823597
<seb128> wonder what's going on
<Laney> why are almost all the incoming requests for an old version?
<seb128> good question
<seb128> could be a liveCD issue
<seb128> is that the version on the iso?
<Laney> it is
<Laney> but if you click on the reports some of them are from installed systems
<seb128> users don't do updates...
<Laney> is it being stopped by phased updates?
 * Laney tries to remember how to check
<seb128> Laney, http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/phased-updates.html
<Laney> http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/phased-updates.html
<Laney> hmm nope
<seb128> it's not on there so I guess not
<Laney> wtf
<seb128> I would just say that users don't do updates
<seb128> we have issues with update-manager not auto-opening often in xenial
<Laney> meh
<Laney> well the numbers look good for it being better
<Laney> but hard to know
<seb128> and the gnome-software/notify-osd non interactive notifications are probably not very sucessful on getting them to open the upgrade tools
<seb128> yeah :-/
<Laney> hope someone's looking at those update problems ;-)
<seb128> we fixed some, unsure what's the situation today
 * Laney posted a quick summary on the bug, maybe robert_ancell can confirm that if he tries
<Laney> nighty night
<seb128> night Laney & desktopers!
<willcooke> night all
<dmj_s76> cyphermox: merge proposal for Humanity to add @2x icon support: https://code.launchpad.net/~dmj726/humanity/hidpi-2x/+merge/315166
<dmj_s76> Fixes a couple hidpi bugs:
<dmj_s76> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/humanity-icon-theme/+bug/1657863
<dmj_s76> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/1622686
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1657863 in humanity-icon-theme (Ubuntu) "Icons are too big or the wrong icon is shown on hidpi screens" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1622686 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "double header in 16.10" [Medium,In progress]
<cyphermox> dmj_s76: we should get input from the desktop team, because this won't only affect the installer.
<dmj_s76> certainly
<dmj_s76> This will affect how icons look on hidpi systems (making them look the same as on lowdpi systems)
<dmj_s76> Right now the Humanity icons look noticeably different on hidpi systems.
<dmj_s76> Icon size issues, icons in buttons using different metaphors on a hidpi vs lowdpi screen, icons generally having much thinner strokes on hidpi than low.
<dmj_s76> Adding @2x support fixes those issues while keeping lines and curves nice and sharp on hidpi screens.
#ubuntu-desktop 2017-01-20
<jbicha> xnox: oh I guess bug 1657909 was intentional, is that still wanted in zesty? in xenial? https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-keyring/3.10.1-1ubuntu4.2
<ubot5> bug 1657909 in gnome-keyring (Ubuntu Yakkety) "SSH service should be hidden from Startup Applications too" [Low,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1657909
<Sweet5hark> moin
 * Sweet5hark sees no willcooke yet
<Sweet5hark> seb128: heya, Im calling in sick for today with an ear infection that knocked me out, could you forward that?
<seb128> Sweet5hark, hey, sure, get better!
<Sweet5hark> seb128: thx. (also send a mail now). And with that: have fun guys, Im of for my bed again.
<seb128> k
<Laney> ayeyeye
<willcooke> ahoy
<Laney> sup
<seb128> hey Laney willcooke
<seb128> happy friday!
<seb128> how are you guys?
<seb128> willcooke, relaying msg from earlier, Bjoern is off sick (ear infection)
<willcooke> c c c c col
<willcooke> d
<seb128> :-)
<willcooke> seb128, thx.
<willcooke> -3 this morning
<seb128> real winter!
<Laney> there was some frost this morning
<Laney> and the sky is blue
<Laney> much better
<seb128> same here, I like it!
<Laney> I hurt my neck at climbing last night though :(
<Laney> must have landed weird when jumping off
<davmor2> Laney: you are a walking accident aren't you?
<davmor2> Morning all
<flexiondotorg> Morning seb128 Laney willcooke davmor2
<seb128> hey flexiondotorg, how are you?
<willcooke> howdy flexiondotorg davmor2
<seb128> Laney, :-(
<davmor2> morning willcooke
<seb128> Laney, enough to have your back or neck blocked today?
<Laney> seb128: a bit, got some ibuprofen gel which helps
<davmor2> Laney: do you sit to work or have one of those standing desk things
<Blu2> Ever took in consideration to make the top bar transparent and only fill it only when in fullscreen mode in Unity 8?
<seb128> Blu2, hey, you might want to ask on #ubuntu-unity but I don't think that was discussed no
<seb128> dear launchpad, please stop timeouting
<Blu2> ok thanks
<Laney> davmor2: sitting
<davmor2> Laney recline the seat slightly and sit back in it full, between the headrest and the lumbar support it should take most of the pressure off your back and neck and help with alignment
<seb128> happyaron, hey, did you see the SRU team comment on bug #1652591?
<ubot5> bug 1652591 in fcitx (Ubuntu Yakkety) "[SRU] fcitx 100% CPU usage on rare case" [Undecided,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1652591
<happyaron> seb128: yes, I pushed the SRU of opencc this week
<happyaron> seb128: it's bug 1657677
<ubot5> bug 1657677 in opencc (Ubuntu Yakkety) "[SRU]fix versioned Breaks/Replaces" [Undecided,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1657677
<seb128> happyaron, oh right, I remember this one ... what about the xenial version? which one did you test?
<happyaron> I tested xenial one
<happyaron> the xenial version is correct, we didn't upgrade opencc in xenial
<seb128> k, because you tagged -yakkety
<seb128> see the comment from Brian
<seb128> " I guess you tested xenial but I wonder why you marked this verification-done-yakkety. How exactly are you doing your testing?"
<seb128> can you reply/comment on the bug?
<happyaron> yep... I saw it. ok
<seb128> thanks
<happyaron> who should I ask to approve SRU uploads from queue?
<seb128> happyaron, https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-sru/+members#active
<happyaron> ok
<seb128> happyaron, they are active nowadays but there is some backlog, I would wait a few days and then try to nag slangasek or timo or lukasz
<seb128> or brian or robie :-)
<seb128> I think they are the most actives
<happyaron> I was unsure why nm was accepted in yakkety but not xenial
<seb128> good question, you can ask whoever approved the yakkety version
<seb128> which the launchpad comments asking to test the update should tell you who it was
<happyaron> I see
<happyaron> ty!
<GunnarHj> Hi seb128! Hope all is well. Time for a couple of questions?
<seb128> hey GunnarHj, I'm doing well thanks, how are you? @questions? sure! :-)
<GunnarHj> seb128: I'm fine too, thanks. Here we go:
<GunnarHj> 1. Can you please sponsor bug #1655782?
<ubot5> bug 1655782 in xkeyboard-config (Ubuntu) "Elfdalian layout + merge with Debian 2.18-1" [Wishlist,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1655782
<GunnarHj> 2. Also (somewhat related), can you please take a look at the image attached to the latest comment at bug #1009995. Thoughts on adding such a feature?
<ubot5> bug 1009995 in unity-control-center (Ubuntu) "Option to enable extra keyboard layout is lost" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1009995
<seb128> happyaron, yw, thanks for the work on those updates and well done, I'm looking forwarding seeing things in proposed so we can start testing them, should improve the experience for quite some users
<happyaron> yep
<happyaron> should solve quite some problems
 * happyaron dinner time
<seb128> happyaron, enjoy, and have a good w.e if you call it a week!
<happyaron> thank you!
<seb128> happyaron, on that fcitx SRU you probably want to re-tag it verification-done-xenial since you tested on that serie
<GunnarHj> seb128: Did you miss my questions above, or did other stuff come between?
<seb128> GunnarHj, oh sorry, I read it and started to look and got sidetracked
<GunnarHj> seb128: ;)
<seb128> GunnarHj, I can sponsor xkeyboard-config sure
<GunnarHj> seb128: Great (that's the easy one).
<seb128> GunnarHj, the other bugs I don't really understand the situations and what layouts are filtered out by default and why
<GunnarHj> seb128: By default the layouts in evdev.xml are shown. There are some not so frequently used layouts in evdev.extras.xml too, and to make them accessible you currently need to set a gsettings value.
<GunnarHj> seb128: I think this distinction is driven by the GNOME folks.
<GunnarHj> seb128: So one idea is a GUI option along those lines. Another idea is to simply show all layouts always. (People reasonably use the search field anyway.)
<seb128> do they have an UI in GNOME for it?
<GunnarHj> seb128: Nope. And they don't plan to either. But other distros have (it's mentioned in the bug description.)
<seb128> I would try to convince GNOME if you think it's important
<seb128> if they don't agree we can think on maybe doing it as a distro specific way
<GunnarHj> seb128: I'm pretty sure they won't do it. See for instance https://bugzilla.gnome.org/682240, comment #3.
<ubot5> Gnome bug 682240 in libgnome-desktop "Option to enable extra keyboard layout is missing" [Major,Resolved: fixed]
<seb128> GunnarHj, that was 5 years ago they went a bit back on some of their design and added more options I think, would be worth opening a new bug and making a case/giving example of some users it's useful for
<GunnarHj> seb128: Well, maybe, but relatively few people are still affected. This reminds me of the integration between IBus and the keyboard layouts, when GNOME started to use some whitelist (or blacklist) to prevent some options from being shown. If I remember correctly, we didn't follow them then.
<seb128> could be, we don't need to strictly follow them
<seb128> especially on unity-control-center since that's our codebase/don't rebase on upstream so don't need to keep the diff low
<seb128> but still we shouldn't add an UI if there is not a good reason for it
<seb128> corner cases might be more for tweaks tools
<seb128> I'm not sure to understand if we exclude some parts of the world there or just some people who like a specific config
<seb128> the former would justify and UI the later is rather tweak tool material
<GunnarHj> seb128: Hopefully we rather exclude some people who want a special config. The Elfdalian layout (which is part of the xkeyboard-config upload) is a minority language in Sweden with a few thousand speakers. That's what called my attention to it.
<seb128> GunnarHj, k
<GunnarHj> seb128: The size of evdev.xml is 207 kb and of evdev.extras.xml 26 kb, so showing everything by default, i.e. without a special UI, wouldn't make a huge difference.
<seb128> can include that when trying to convince GNOME :-)
<GunnarHj> seb128: I'm pretty sure they will say no. This is a rather fresh example of a move from evdev.xml to evdev.extrax.xml at a request by GNOME:
<GunnarHj> https://cgit.freedesktop.org/xkeyboard-config/commit/?id=913af7dafaab8ff4a9ae0d1e4c4097caf4a8022d
<GunnarHj> seb128: So they don't care much about small minority user groups.
<seb128> I see
<desrt> morning!
<seb128> hey desrt, early morning today?
<desrt> yup.  already been up a while, in fact
<seb128> shifting friday to have an extended w.e? ;-)
<desrt> not by much.  probably will finish at 4 or 4:30 today
<desrt> going to hamilton to visit my family with mascha and introduce them to mascha's mom
<GunnarHj> seb128: Should I take it that the only change you can think of (unless GNOME would reconsider) is a new option in unity-tweak-tool? A one liner gsettings command is probably less inconvenient to get the layout you want than installing that tool.
<seb128> nice
<seb128> GunnarHj, I don't know, it's always tricky, as said I don't know how many users are impacted ... also your checkbox suggestion could be fine but I'm not a designer and I don't know if it would be best to have an option changing the current list or rather another dialog to list the extra ones
<seb128> do you know what other platforms do?
<GunnarHj> seb128: According to the Ubuntu bug KDE4 showed them all, and GNOME2 had an option. But I could investigate what they do today.
<seb128> GunnarHj, what about windows/macOS?
<seb128> android
<GunnarHj> seb128: No idea. But they aren't using xkb, are they?
<seb128> no but they must have keyboard layouts and similar concepts?
<GunnarHj> seb128: True. Ok, I'll try to find out.
<seb128> thanks!
<GunnarHj> seb128: Thanks for listening! ( And don't forget that xkeyboard-config bug. ;) )
<seb128> yw, and yeah don't worry :-)
<desrt> internet is having a bad day here >:\
 * ogra_ hands desrt a bag full of internet he has spare
<qengho> desrt: Mouse-over the network indicator icon and scroll-wheel upward. Fixed!
<willcooke> dinner time, so quittin' time.
<willcooke> night all
<dmj_s76> Would someone on the desktop team mind looking at: https://code.launchpad.net/~dmj726/humanity/hidpi-2x/+merge/315166
<dmj_s76> andyrock: So I've found a fix for some more hidpi issues resulting from missing support in the icon theme.
<dmj_s76> Trevinho: ^^
<dmj_s76> Significant improvements on the desktop and Ubiquity by adding @2x support to Humanity.
<dmj_s76> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/humanity-icon-theme/+bug/1657863
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1657863 in humanity-icon-theme (Ubuntu) "Icons are too big or the wrong icon is shown on hidpi screens" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<dmj_s76> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/1622686
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1622686 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "double header in 16.10" [Medium,In progress]
#ubuntu-desktop 2017-01-21
<cmiller> Huh. https://arxiv.org/abs/1701.02528
<cmiller> There may be a network-manager or kernel bug to file.
#ubuntu-desktop 2018-01-15
<didrocks> good morning
<Nafallo> morn'
<Trevinho> morning
<duflu> Morning didrocks, Nafallo, Trevinho, willcooke
<duflu> , all
<seb128> good morning desktopers
<didrocks> jeu Nafallo, Trevinho, duflu & seb128
<duflu> And good morning seb128
<seb128> game didrocks
<seb128> hey duflu
<seb128> flexiondotorg, hey, is bug #1742687 an issue with the new Ubuntu serie or with the new snapd 2.30?
<ubot5> bug 1742687 in snapd (Ubuntu) "Launching URLs in snapped applications no longer works in 18.04" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1742687
<seb128> mvo, hey, maybe do you know about ^?
<mvo> seb128, flexiondotorg hm, slightly confusing as snapd should use io.snapcraft.Launcher - the SafeLauncher is the old snapd-xdg-open package which should have been taken over by snapd. I will investigate
<seb128> mvo, thanks, I mvoed to #snappy meanwhile since you were discussing there and I though it was maybe more on topic
<mvo> seb128: +1
<oSoMoN> good morning desktoppers
<duflu> Hi oSoMoN
<duflu> and hi alan_g
<oSoMoN> hey duflu
<alan_g> o/
<oSoMoN> hey alan_g
<Laney> moin
<oSoMoN> morning Laney
<Laney> hey oSoMoN, you well?
<oSoMoN> Laney, I'm good, how are you?
<didrocks> hey Laney, oSoMoN!
<oSoMoN> salut didrocks
<oSoMoN> you guys had a good week-end?
<didrocks> was good, yes! yourself?
<oSoMoN> yeah, I did some DIY with my daughter and a long walk in the woods (we called it an adventure), it was nice and relaxing
 * Laney is good also
<Laney> the train station re-opened after the fire http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-nottinghamshire-42681048
<Laney> so we made it to manchester and had lots of coffee / food / beer
<flexiondotorg> Morning desktopers.
<duflu> Morning flexiondotorg
<xnox> Does anybody use hexchat with bionic? is it me, or notification integration & systray icon functions.... are a bit broken?
<duflu> xnox, (hi again) IIRC it was broken with xchat-gnome too
<duflu> Possibly related
<xnox> right, searching github i found "consider it a hexchat wayland compatibility issue"
<xnox> let me re-login with Ubuntu X session.
<Nafallo> xnox: both unifi and cisco ise hotspots tested and I couldn't reproduce the bug we talked about on thursday :-P
<xnox> ack
<xnox> polari -> theming is lacking =( cannot read the channel topic at all.
<xnox> smuxi -> too much mono for me
 * xnox found the best IRC chat client ever =)
<Laney> telnet
<xnox> step 1) enable native desktop notifications in google-chrome
<xnox> step 2) install circ chrome browser app
<xnox> it has integration with native gnome shell notifications et.al. and looks decent!
<Nafallo> bah. I remember when I was young and scripted desktop notifications from a remote irssi server :-P
 * xnox is old and grumpy and needs a poop-up to click on to respond on irc
<Nafallo> you literally just responded without a hilight ;-)
<andyrock> hey Laney
<andyrock> there are several systemd .path units in update-notifier still using
<andyrock> PartOf=graphical-session.target
<andyrock> seb128 told me this target was/is used by unity7
<andyrock> to complete the question: update-notifier deb is manually creating the links in the .wants directory
<andyrock> and in bionic these .path units do not work anymore
<andyrock> any suggestion?
<seb128> (likely in artful as well)
<Laney> hi andyrock
<Laney> yeh, those aren't going to work until graphical-session.target is actie
<Laney> v
<andyrock> so which target should we use
<andyrock> default.target?
<andyrock> or both (if possible)?
<Laney> don't think so, you only want this running if there is a graphical sesison
<Laney> maybe start these from XDG autostart or something
<Laney> mmm what's going to stop it then
<andyrock> why bionic is using default.target for the user session?
<Laney> ah no that's not a concern, these are Type=oneshot
<Laney> hm?
<Laney> you get user sessions for any type of login
<andyrock> if a login using the GUI and I do "systemctl --user get-defaults"
<Laney> like when you SSH in
<andyrock> I get default.target
<Laney> I'm not saying that default.target isn't started for GUI logins, I'm saying it is also started for non-GUI logins.
<andyrock> got it but how can I distinguish a GUI login fro a non-GUI login?
<Laney> Can't be done until the work to start sessions using systemd is in Ubunt
<Laney> u
<andyrock> ah ok
<Laney> it's my current project but it's probably going to be a bit longer, need to get it all posted for review, then reviewed
<andyrock> nice
<andyrock> before B is released right?
<Laney> that's the idea, but I don't think I should promise that
<Laney> like I say you could probably start these path units using a script called from /etc/xdg/autostart/
<seb128> andyrock, easier is probably to do what Laney suggests with the autostart script for now, sorry you got bitten by those session changes and thanks for taking the time to figure out why things were not working anymore
<Laney> yeah it's one thing that fell into the cracks when we went to GNOME unfortunately
<Laney> sorry about that, trying to make it better
<andyrock> kk
<Laney> hey seb128
<Laney> good travels?
<seb128> hey, had better
<seb128> I started being sick on wednesday, turned out to be the flu (first time for me!)
<seb128> I had fever&co from thursday until yesterday
<seb128> that made for a fun long flight :-/
<Laney> :(
<Laney> still sick now?
<seb128> I'm starting feeling better today
<seb128> like if I had a start cold
<seb128> start->standard
<seb128> good timing :)
<willcooke> That didn't stop him necking 10 beers and a massive pizza last night
<didrocks> facts!
<Laney> show that virus who's boss
<didrocks> I'm sure it's because all the vegetables on top of the pizza
<didrocks> of*
<willcooke> ;DDDD
<willcooke> I am joking of course, he was very sad looking yesterday
<seb128> :-(
<seb128> tonight I can drink a better I think!
<willcooke> \o/
<seb128> :)
<Laney> I assume it's reasonably nice weather there
<seb128> bah, a beer even
<Laney> that should help :P
<seb128> then maybe I can start typing correctly again
<seb128> yeah, it seems nice outside
<seb128> not that I have been there yet :/
<Laney> https://youtu.be/Dj-5JVDnvBA?t=1m50s
<seb128> :)
<ricotz> oSoMoN, hi, time for another lo 6.0 rc :) https://launchpad.net/~ricotz/+archive/ubuntu/ppa/+sourcepub/8721286/+listing-archive-extra
<oSoMoN> nice
<Laney> anyone know how to get patch to ignore a missing file?
<Laney> like if I'm applying an old patch and one of the files has been deleted
<ricotz> Laney, -f ?
<Laney> ricotz: ah yeah probably
<Laney> I just ended up editing the patch file
 * Laney has some super tedious conflicts to resolve
<tkamppeter> seb128, hi
<seb128> hey tkamppeter
<tkamppeter> seb128, did you have a look at the cups-pk-helper bug?
<seb128> tkamppeter, yes, but it has packaging changes I'm not familiar with and I'm travelling this week so I don't have time to properly review why they are needed
<tkamppeter> seb128, so don't mind, I will ask Ken on Thursday.
<seb128> k
<seb128> or subscribe sponsors maybe somebody review it
<tkamppeter> seb128, sponsors is already subscribed for months.
<seb128> k
<Nafallo> ex-seb128 :-O
<zyga> jbicha: hello
<zyga> jbicha: I'm debuggin a bug in latest dbus in bionic
<zyga> jbicha: since you made the last upload I was thinking you could give me some pointers
<zyga> jbicha: it seems to be related to the way apparmor labeling patch
<zyga> jbicha: I've been documenting my progress here https://forum.snapcraft.io/t/spotify-cannot-open-url/3341/10
<zyga> jbicha: the symptomps are that dbus doesn't populate any peer labels anymore
<zyga> jbicha: does this ring any bells?
#ubuntu-desktop 2018-01-16
<RAOF> duflu: Are you looking at the pulseaudio autopkgtest failure?
<duflu> RAOF: I did not see a failure when the first email arrived today...
<duflu> RAOF: And now I do.
<duflu> Will get it sorted today
<RAOF> duflu: http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/bionic/update_excuses.html#pulseaudio suggests a regression in gsequencer?
<RAOF> Ah. Heh.
<willcooke> jibel, morning!  Could you run the weekly meeting today?  Ken is still on hols and me & Seb are sprinting
<flocculant> willcooke: up early :)
<willcooke> morning flocculant, travelling this week, UTC-2
<willcooke> flocculant, whats your excuse?
<flocculant> willcooke: leave for work at 6:45 every day :(
<flocculant> in the rain on a motorbike - on our roads - awesome :p
<flocculant> and with that - have a good day :)
<jibel> willcooke, okay, I'll do it
<jibel> and good morning everyone
<duflu> Morning willcooke, thumper, seb128, flocculant, jibel
<duflu> And welcome to summer for some
<seb128> hey duflu
<jibel> summer ...
<jibel> hi duflu
<jibel> and seb128
<seb128> hey
<duflu> RAOF (or anyone), the gsequencer build failure looks like its own fault. It uses fakeroot without having a build dependency on it.
<duflu> Not pulseaudio's fault
<RAOF> duflu: care to fix gsequencer, then? 😉
<duflu> RAOF: It has a whole new version waiting in proposed
<duflu> Might not need to
<duflu> Hmm looks like proposed has the same mistake
<oSoMoN> good morning desktoppers
<didrocks> good morning
<duflu> Morning oSoMoN
<oSoMoN> salut didrocks, ça va?
<oSoMoN> hey duflu
<duflu> Hey didrocks
<didrocks> oSoMoN: ça va, et toi ?
<didrocks> hey duflu
<oSoMoN> didrocks, bien!
<duflu> RAOF: I think a fix in Debian would be preferable to us forking it just for this. So... https://bugs.launchpad.net/debian/+source/gsequencer/+bug/1743511
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1743511 in gsequencer (Ubuntu) "ags-integration-test fails with "dpkg-buildpackage: error: fakeroot not found, either install the fakeroot package, specify a command with the -r option, or run this as root"" [Undecided,New]
<Nafallo> morning
<seb128> hey Nafallo
<RAOF> duflu: you'll need to find someone to mark gsequencer as badtest. I can do that for SRUs, but not bionic.
<duflu> seb128, ^ ?
<seb128> duflu, I don't know how to do that offhand, I'm in meetings this morning but I can try to have a look later
<seb128> maybe Laney can help you when he gets online though
<duflu> seb128, no worries. Maybe didrocks?
<seb128> could be
<duflu> P.S. Go have dinner RAOF
<duflu> it's probably time
<RAOF> duflu: I've had dinner 😛
<zyga> o/
<duflu>         \o
<RAOF> duflu: needs an archive admin to tweak the Britney hints.
<RAOF> I think that requires AA
<duflu> OK, ta
<didrocks> duflu: the branch for the hints are in ~ubuntu-release
<didrocks> so, not an AA, but a release team member
<didrocks> sil2100, Laney and others ;)
 * duflu smiles and rolls eyes
<andyrock> hey all
<Laney> hi
<duflu> Hey hi andyrock, Laney
<didrocks> hey andyrock, Laney
<duflu> Laney, do you know how to mark packages as "badtest"?
<Laney> sure
<Laney> moin didrocks
<duflu> Laney, could you help please? gsequencer from bug 1743511
<ubot5> bug 1743511 in gsequencer (Ubuntu) "ags-integration-test fails with "dpkg-buildpackage: error: fakeroot not found, either install the fakeroot package, specify a command with the -r option, or run this as root"" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1743511
<oSoMoN> hey andyrock, Laney
<Laney> ahoy oSoMoN!
<Laney> duflu: this is broken in some way that is not force-badtest
<Laney> build-deps should get you dpkg-dev which depends on fakeroot
 * didrocks added ubuntu support to travis.debian.net (derivatives support in general ;))
<duflu> Laney: That's a recommends
<duflu> Not depends
<seb128> hey Laney oSoMoN didrocks
<Laney> oh yeah
<Laney> ok, so why did it work on the previous run?
<oSoMoN> salut seb128, ça va?
<duflu> Laney, can't be sure but it appears likely previous runs had fakeroot already installed, for other reasons
<seb128> oSoMoN, ouais, et toi?
<Laney> you can see https://objectstorage.prodstack4-5.canonical.com/v1/AUTH_77e2ada1e7a84929a74ba3b87153c0ac/autopkgtest-bionic/bionic/amd64/g/gsequencer/20180102_123735_6177c@/log.gz installing fakeroot
<Laney> hey duflu
<Laney> hey seb128!
<Laney> erm
<oSoMoN> seb128, bien!
<ricotz> good morning desktopers
<duflu> Laney, oh, because it's not a build, maybe. Just a re-test: http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/bionic/update_excuses.html#pulseaudio
<duflu> Argh. Or maybe because "Maximum number of ports exceeded (HTTP 403)"
<oSoMoN> good morning ricotz
<duflu> Long overdue for cooking something healthy
<duflu> later
<Laney> dang it
<Laney> I found out what his problem was
<Laney> new version of gsequencer has the depends, old doesn't
<GunnarHj> seb128: Hi Sebastien! I'd need some help to make ibus-libpinyin ready to be MIR'ed (bug #1738582). One thing is bugsubscriber to ibus-libpinyin and libpinyin (comment #4). Then the dependency on lua5.1 should be replaced with lua5.3. To achieve that, and at the same time upgrade to a more recent version, I put my suggestions in comment #16 and #17 of bug #1735362.
<ubot5> bug 1738582 in libpinyin (Ubuntu) "[MIR] ibus-libpinyin and dependencies" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1738582
<ubot5> bug 1735362 in ibus-libpinyin (Ubuntu) "Replace ibus-sunpinyin with ibus-libpinyin" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1735362
<seb128> GunnarHj, hey, I'm travelling and in meetings this week, I can do the bug subscription but I can't look at the lua problem atm
<seb128> GunnarHj, desktop-bugs subscribed
<GunnarHj> seb128: Thanks! Is the rest of the team traveling too? (It's a bit quiet here today.)
<seb128> no, only will_cooke & me, others are probably just busy with work
<didrocks> correct :)
<seb128> or slacking away while we are not watching? :p
<GunnarHj> seb128: ;)
<didrocks> corre…oh wait!
<seb128> :p
<fossfreedom_> hi all - anybody got a bit of spare bandwidth to have a look at my patch update to gnome-screensaver please? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-screensaver/+bug/1740150
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1740150 in gnome-screensaver (Ubuntu) "Allow GTK theming for Ubuntu Budgie" [Undecided,In progress]
<GunnarHj> jbicha: Hi Jeremy! Do you have time to help with the ibus-libpinyin MIR? You find my ideas of what to do next in comment #16 and #17 of bug #1735362.
<ubot5> bug 1735362 in ibus-libpinyin (Ubuntu) "Replace ibus-sunpinyin with ibus-libpinyin" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1735362
<GunnarHj> Hi Laney! When we discussed bug #1720250, you indicated that systemd might recognize graphical-session-pre.target services in 18.04. Can you tell if that will happen? Asking because it would be desirable to get rid of the /etc/profile.d hack.
<ubot5> bug 1720250 in im-config (Ubuntu) "im-config configuration ignored with gdm3" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1720250
<Laney> GunnarHj: I'm working on it.
<GunnarHj> Laney: Ok, thanks for letting me know.
<Laney> It's a bit of a delicate task
<GunnarHj> Laney: Don't try to explain to me - I wouldn't understand anyway. ;)
<jibel> desktop meeting in 3min
<didrocks> waow, countdown! That's the efficient french way :p
<jibel> not a countdown, a reminder ;)
<oSoMoN> SUBTLE REMINDER: 1 MINUTE
<jibel> #startmeeting Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2018-01-16
<meetingology> Meeting started Tue Jan 16 14:30:21 2018 UTC.  The chair is jibel. Information about MeetBot at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/meetingology.
<meetingology> Available commands: action commands idea info link nick
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/lsBmkzPY/ubuntu-desktop-1804-cycle | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | pink killer → lots of help | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2018-01-16 | Current topic:
<oSoMoN> 🐵/
<didrocks> hey
<jibel> Roll call: andyrock, dgadomski, didrocks, duflu (out), jbicha, jamesh (out), jibel/heber, kenvandine (out), laney, oSoMoN, seb128 (out), tkamppeter, trevinho, robert_ancell (out)
<andyrock> o/
<heber> o/
<Trevinho> \o
<jibel> #topic andyrock
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/lsBmkzPY/ubuntu-desktop-1804-cycle | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | pink killer → lots of help | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2018-01-16 | Current topic: andyrock
<andyrock> 1. Updated udisks patch to hide snap squashFS in gnome-disk-utilities
<andyrock> 2. Debugging a update-notifier issue with systemd path units
<andyrock> 3. working on Ubiquity to enable canonical-livepath from the installer
<andyrock> 4. eof
<jibel> thanks andyrock
<jibel> #topic dgadomski
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/lsBmkzPY/ubuntu-desktop-1804-cycle | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | pink killer → lots of help | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2018-01-16 | Current topic: dgadomski
<dgadomski> hey
<dgadomski> one issue has be brought to my attention: bug #1743422, is that something already known?
<ubot5> bug 1743422 in unity (Ubuntu) "The launcher reveal doesn't always work when moving the pointer to the defined hot spot" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1743422
<jibel> Trevinho, ^ do you know?
<Trevinho> mh, no... I didn't notice that
<Trevinho> let me see it
<jibel> thanks dgadomski , anything else?
<dgadomski> jibel: nope, that's it, thanks
<jibel> #topic didrocks
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/lsBmkzPY/ubuntu-desktop-1804-cycle | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | pink killer → lots of help | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2018-01-16 | Current topic: didrocks
<didrocks> * Worked and commited in our branch date centering relative to workarea on the Shell (bug #1716432) and sent the patch upstream (no answer yet).
<ubot5> bug 1716432 in GNOME Shell "With dash to dock enabled, title in window is not centred aligned to clock when the window is maximised" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1716432
<didrocks> * Implemented new sound option in Gnome Control Center (will be a minimal ubuntu patch) following Allan's design and GNOME Tweaks.
<didrocks> * Mentored GCI. We got 2 large contributions: new getting started blender videos adapted to our patch. Needs packaging (video generation when building) though. The second one is notifications on Terminal. Not fully working yet but vte & g-t Fedora's patches are applied. Helped the students with pointers, tutoring, packaging 1o1…
<didrocks> * Caught up on every PR/issues for the communitheme, did some comments, proposed some fixes.
<didrocks> * Integrated some CI on both communitheme repos, ensuring that package is building via Travis on every PR (and no typo on the sass syntax thus!).
<didrocks> * Follow up discussions about our ambiance theme refresh with Trevhino & Will
<didrocks> * Some sponsoring and reviews
<didrocks> .
<jibel> didrocks, does this dot mean your done ?
<jibel> you're*
<didrocks> jibel: yes, as always :)
<jibel> thanks didrocks
<jibel> #topic duflu
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/lsBmkzPY/ubuntu-desktop-1804-cycle | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | pink killer → lots of help | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2018-01-16 | Current topic: duflu
<jibel> * Pure Wayland apps (including mpv) not responding to the mouse (https://launchpad.net/bugs/1739625)
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1739625 in mutter (Ubuntu) "Mouse events pass through pure Wayland windows (that use wl_shell)" [High,In progress]
<jibel>   - This week the fix landed in both upstream master and 3.26 branches.
<jibel>   - Now definitely scheduled for release in mutter 3.36.3.
<jibel> * Unresponsive touchpads (https://launchpad.net/bugs/1696929)
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1696929 in libinput (Ubuntu Bionic) "Touchpads are unresponsive and laggy for small finger movements" [High,In progress]
<jibel>   - Conducted more hardware testing of the current and proposed patches: https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=98839#c85
<jibel>   - Looking at the upstream bug list, this seems to be the most reported/duplicated complaint against libinput, accounting for over 11% of open libinput bugs. So it's not just me
<ubot5> Freedesktop bug 98839 in libinput "Somehow conditionalize hysteresis (hardware black/whitelist, device property introspection, user-exposed setting, etc)" [Normal,Resolved: fixed]
<jibel> * PulseAudio: Revised 11.1 for bionic, with additional fixes:
<jibel>   - https://launchpad.net/bugs/1718824
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1718824 in HWE Next "The analogue audio does not work on the Dell USB Dock" [Critical,In progress]
<jibel>   - https://launchpad.net/bugs/1732629
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1732629 in pulseaudio (Ubuntu) "Selecting USB Amp/Dac audio output in gnome sound does nothing" [Medium,In progress]
<jibel>   - HELP: pulseaudio 1:11.1-1ubuntu4 stuck in proposed for no fault of its own, but: https://bugs.launchpad.net/debian/+source/gsequencer/+bug/1743511
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1743511 in gsequencer (Ubuntu) "ags-integration-test fails with "dpkg-buildpackage: error: fakeroot not found, either install the fakeroot package, specify a command with the -r option, or run this as root"" [High,New]
<jibel> * BlueZ 5.48: The testing PPA is finally built now:
<jibel>   - https://launchpad.net/~bluetooth/+archive/ubuntu/bluez
<jibel> * Gnome Shell performance work:
<jibel>   - Good news: Found that clutter's frame clock logic needs the same kind of fixes as have recently landed in GTK.
<jibel>   - Bad news: Not that much other than some shell animations rely on the precision of the clutter frame clock so experimental fixes to its precision so far don't yield any major visual improvement to everyday usage. I might propose changes to upstream clutter later. Not a shell priority any more, probably.
<jibel>   - Presently: I am now working on generating some real-time profiles of gnome-shell to see where it blocks (or wastes CPU).
<jibel> * Daily bug management across gnome-shell, mutter, gdm3, ubuntu-themes, bluez, pulseaudio, dkms, mir, wayland, totem, mpv, libinput.
<jibel> * HELP: Fixes still awaiting sponsorship:
<jibel>   - https://code.launchpad.net/~vanvugt/gtk/fix-1698270/+merge/331846
<jibel>   - https://code.launchpad.net/~vanvugt/totem/fix-1502476/+merge/333195
<jibel> thanks duflu
<jibel> #topic jbicha
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/lsBmkzPY/ubuntu-desktop-1804-cycle | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | pink killer → lots of help | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2018-01-16 | Current topic: jbicha
<jibel> no jbicha, next
<jibel> #topic jibel / heber
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/lsBmkzPY/ubuntu-desktop-1804-cycle | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | pink killer → lots of help | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2018-01-16 | Current topic: jibel / heber
<jibel> 17.10.1 tested and released
<jibel> Continued the work on bootspeed and fixed bug 1742403
<ubot5> bug 1742403 in network-manager (Ubuntu) "package network-manager-config-connectivity-ubuntu 1.8.4-1ubuntu3 failed to install/upgrade: installed network-manager-config-connectivity-ubuntu package post-installation script subprocess returned error exit status 1" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1742403
<jibel> Added new KPI to the desktop dashboard.
<jibel> Update grafana dashboards with correct releases
<jibel> Continue adding gnome-software automated tests
<jibel> ..
<jibel> #topic kenvandine
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/lsBmkzPY/ubuntu-desktop-1804-cycle | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | pink killer → lots of help | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2018-01-16 | Current topic: kenvandine
<jibel> on holidays
<jibel> #topic Laney
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/lsBmkzPY/ubuntu-desktop-1804-cycle | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | pink killer → lots of help | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2018-01-16 | Current topic: Laney
<jibel> Laney, around?
<Laney> yeah I was commenting on a bug
<Laney> here I am
<Laney> o Reviews / fixes / testing / sponsoring for andyrock's SRUs
<Laney> o GLib updates in Debian, debugged & fixed a GDateTime problem on i386
<Laney> o More work on systemd user session stuff, copying my local setup in the VM to the actual trees including autotools work :(
<Laney> ?
<Laney> oh I helped a GCI guy a bit too
<Laney> thanks to didrocks for pointing him at me
<jibel> thanks Laney
<jibel> #topic oSoMoN
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/lsBmkzPY/ubuntu-desktop-1804-cycle | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | pink killer → lots of help | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2018-01-16 | Current topic: oSoMoN
<oSoMoN> hey
<oSoMoN> • firefox
<oSoMoN>   ∘ helped with snap issues, and asked if upstream would be interested in patches to use xdg-open and xdg-settings
<oSoMoN>   ∘ started https://forum.snapcraft.io/t/opening-a-local-file-with-its-default-application/3493
<oSoMoN>   ∘ tested the patch attached to https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=1430073 and provided feedback
<ubot5> Mozilla bug 1430073 in Release Automation "Snap: Move executable outside of $WORKSPACE/source/opt/firefox" [Normal,New]
<oSoMoN> • chromium
<oSoMoN>   ∘ moved ownership of my chromium-snap branches and packages to ~chromium-team
<oSoMoN>   ∘ working on a patch to allow searching for the widevine CDM libs in $HOME/.local/lib, to make this mechanism snap-friendly
<oSoMoN>   ∘ working on bug #1742653
<ubot5> bug 1742653 in chromium-browser (Ubuntu) "chromium-browser 63+ packages 50+ MB of binaries only needed at build time" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1742653
<oSoMoN> • libreoffice
<oSoMoN>   ∘ successfully built and tested 5.4.4 snap, issued call for testing (https://forum.snapcraft.io/t/call-for-testing-libreoffice-5-4-4/3542)
<oSoMoN>   ∘ excluded third-party fonts from the snap (used only at build time to run unit tests), saved 16MB
<oSoMoN>   ∘ updating bionic to 5.4.4
<oSoMoN> that's it from me
<jibel> thanks oSoMoN
<jibel> #topic seb128
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/lsBmkzPY/ubuntu-desktop-1804-cycle | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | pink killer → lots of help | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2018-01-16 | Current topic: seb128
<jibel> seb128, is sprinting
<jibel> #topic tkamppeter
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/lsBmkzPY/ubuntu-desktop-1804-cycle | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | pink killer → lots of help | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2018-01-16 | Current topic: tkamppeter
<tkamppeter> Did not prepare the list yet, if we are not yet at the end of the line, will post it at the end.
<jibel> tkamppeter, that's fine, we'll come back to you in 5 min
<jibel> #topic Trevinho
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/lsBmkzPY/ubuntu-desktop-1804-cycle | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | pink killer → lots of help | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2018-01-16 | Current topic: Trevinho
<Trevinho> · Some more digging into fprintd and pam finger print
<Trevinho> · Some improvements to the gnome-shell / mutter patches for scaling
<Trevinho> · Even more JS fixes to gnome-shell and updates to old patches
<Trevinho> · Review of some CSS changes to Ambiance, and some look at Ambiance-RW
<Trevinho>  ...
<jibel> thanks Trevinho
<jibel> #topic robert_ancell
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/lsBmkzPY/ubuntu-desktop-1804-cycle | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | pink killer → lots of help | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2018-01-16 | Current topic: robert_ancell
<jibel> - Guest session work
<jibel> - Working on upstreaming gnome-software channel selection
<jibel> - LightDM XDMCP fixes
<jibel> thanks robert_ancell
<jibel> #topic AOB
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/lsBmkzPY/ubuntu-desktop-1804-cycle | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | pink killer → lots of help | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2018-01-16 | Current topic: AOB
<jibel> anyone wants the mic?
<didrocks> nothing for me
<jibel> okay then
<jibel> #topic tkamppeter
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/lsBmkzPY/ubuntu-desktop-1804-cycle | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | pink killer → lots of help | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2018-01-16 | Current topic: tkamppeter
<tkamppeter> - cups-filters: Released 1.19.0: Overtaken all new functionality from the driverless PPD generator of CUPS to the one in cups-filters, fixed color space/color depth determination in PPD generator, improved human-readable strings in the PPDs.
<tkamppeter> - cups: Fixed bug of 16-bit high color depth not working in Apple Raster (AirPrint printers, most common driverless printing type).
<tkamppeter> - Hardware: Searching for a new printer to purchase, investigated models.
<tkamppeter> - Google Summer of Code 2018:
<tkamppeter> Interviewed first group of students
<tkamppeter> Put up application for Linux Foundation
<tkamppeter> Put up web pages with project ideas.
<tkamppeter> - Bugs.
<jibel> thanks tkamppeter, anything else?
<jibel> I take your silence as a no.
<tkamppeter> OK, that's all.
<jibel> Thanks everyone and see you next week!
<jibel> #endmeeting
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/lsBmkzPY/ubuntu-desktop-1804-cycle | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | pink killer → lots of help
<meetingology> Meeting ended Tue Jan 16 14:48:11 2018 UTC.
<meetingology> Minutes:        http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/ubuntu-desktop/2018/ubuntu-desktop.2018-01-16-14.30.moin.txt
<didrocks> thanks!
<tkamppeter> One problem: Need xnox to check the systemd problem.
<didrocks> Trevinho: a question, I'm curious about your js GNOME Shell changes, do you have pointers?
<tkamppeter> And need someone to sponsor my NEW packages.
<oSoMoN> thanks jibel
<Trevinho> didrocks: they're related to https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=791233 but I didn't push the final patches yet
<ubot5> Gnome bug 791233 in general "Various Javascript errors in accessing deleted object properties" [Normal,New]
<Trevinho> didrocks: as I've been discussing about the best design for them
<seb128> tkamppeter, we talked about systemd with Steve, it would help if you could figure out a way to reproduce easily the bug that doesn't involve owning a specific printer or such ... do you think it's possible?
<seb128> tkamppeter, foundations is going to look at it but it would make easier to debug if they could reproduce easily
<didrocks> Trevinho: lucky you, you get reviews! :)
<Trevinho> didrocks: well, after pinging people a lot.....
<Trevinho> didrocks: and even after that not many really, well not specific as Jonas does
<didrocks> Trevinho: btw, if you have an idea to replace the idle_add, I'm all ears
<tkamppeter> seb128, probably any USB printer would serve, not only the concrete model I am using.
<Trevinho> I don't think a "I don't like it" is enough for a review :)
<didrocks> Trevinho: yeah, it's really hard to get Shell reviews for the js part :/
<Trevinho> didrocks: I've been trying to think another way, let me go back to that
<didrocks> Trevinho: would love to :)
<seb128> tkamppeter, right, I'm not sure they own a printer, Steve doesn't travek with one for sure at least so having a script or something to simulate it would be nice
<seb128> tkamppeter, could umockdev allows to do that?
<tkamppeter> seb128, I think this is difficult, to have some software emulating the appearance of a USB device.
<tkamppeter> seb128, where is Steve currently? In the Bluefin office?
<seb128> tkamppeter, no, in south africa for the same sprint will and I are at
<tkamppeter> In South Africa, interesting.
<seb128> tkamppeter, umockdev could do what you need to record/replay the event maybe?
<seb128> tkamppeter, well I'm going to ask them if they can access an usb printer to debug
<seb128> tkamppeter, did you try if the bug happens on Debian as well?
<tkamppeter> What one can do is, right after the Sprint, buy a cheapo HP, like the DeskJet 2540, expensed to Canonical.
<seb128> I wonder if other distributions are having the same issue and if not why they don't
<tkamppeter> What is the venue in South Africa? A hotel?
<seb128> yes
<tkamppeter> Any printer which is around has a USB connector, you could reproduce the bug even if there is no working Linux driver for the printer.
<tkamppeter> So some printer in the hotel's business center or office could even help.
<tkamppeter> Simply go with a laptop and a USB cable into the business center turn on and connect the printer and see what the computer does.
<seb128> k
<seb128> tkamppeter, umockdev allows you to record udev events and reply them to simulate devices like that
<seb128> tkamppeter, https://github.com/martinpitt/umockdev
<seb128> tkamppeter, but that's maybe not required in that case, should be easy enough to access a printer
<tkamppeter> pitti has the solution for everything ...
<seb128> indeed
<tkamppeter> I want to have pitt back at Canonical ...
<seb128> please do :)
<tkamppeter> But probably Canonical would have to big very high, like for a great socker player.
<tkamppeter> s/big/bid/
<pitti> tkamppeter: indeed, mocking the *presence* of a USB printer is fairly straightforward with umockdev
<pitti> mocking its *behaviour* is another topic, and that's currently rather brittle
<pitti> I did some R&R on this a few years ago, and it kind of works, but maybe don't bet on it
<pitti> but udev doesn't care about that, so the "static" udev properties are fine
<Laney> yeah it's just adding it
<Nafallo> hey! pitti didn't leave. he's here!
<pitti> sure! I can't leave my old desktop friends! :-)
<pitti> tkamppeter: I did a demo of this at this part: https://media.ccc.de/v/ASG2017-121-simulate_hardware_for_integration_testing#t=697
<seb128> salut pitti
<pitti> tkamppeter: (< 10 minutes)
<pitti> ça va seb128 !
<seb128> pitti, ça va, j'ai suis en Afrique du Sud mais j'avais la grippe, ça va mieux maintenant !
<seb128> pitti, tkamppeter just needs the usb printer detection, it's for https://github.com/systemd/systemd/issues/7109
<pitti> seb128: ouch à nouveau ? quel dommage !
<seb128> " Services asked for by UDEV do not get triggered #7109"
<seb128> seems an escaping issue with paths or something like that
<seb128> lennart added patches to that bug but they don't seem to work and it stalled since
<seb128> pitti, et toi, comment ça va ?
<seb128> pitti, oh et bonne année au fait :)
<pitti> seb128: bonne année à toi aussi ! (mais je crois que nous à parlè déjà cette année :) )
<seb128> c'est bien possible, je ne me rappelle de plus rien à cause de la grippe :p
<tkamppeter> ubot5 is not answering to GitHub bugs and GitHub is so common now.
<tkamppeter> pitti, por favor, fale alemão, português, ou Inglês.
<Laney> ????
<Laney> neu Gymraeg?
<tkamppeter> Laney, was sagst Du da?
<Nafallo> hohum. ska vi byta till svenska istället kanske? :-)
<tkamppeter> Laney, which language is that?
<xnox> tkamppeter, i'm not sure how i can help you. The upstream bug report looks valid, and it is correct that you do not get the expected units started.
<Laney> tkamppeter: japanese then welsh
<tkamppeter> Laney, then Japanese is easy: ??? ?? ?????? ??? ??  ???? ...
<seb128> xnox, we have been told you maintain systemd and such are the right person for looking at getting such issues resolved?
<xnox> tkamppeter, the only solution i can offer you is as follows - make all usb-printers trigger "setup-usb-printer.service" which correctly scans all printers and effectively does `systemctl start usb-printer@the-correct-path.service`
<Laney> tkamppeter: you know that if you have ENV{SYSTEMD_WANTS}="foo@" then the path is added automatically?
<Laney> +=
<xnox> Laney, the issue here, is that tkamppeter is adding SYSTEMD_WANTS... but the systemd escaping sysfs-path and unescaping it is not round trip save, and in the end the unit is triggered with a non-existant sysfs.
<xnox> due to loss of too many or not enough backslashes.
<Laney> xnox: yeah, but you can remove some manual handling of the path by using this facility
<Laney> 70-printers.rules computes the path using a PROGRAM thing
<Laney> but AIUI that shouldn't be necessary
<xnox> hm, true.
<Laney> if you just want to start a template unit with the path
<Laney> https://www.freedesktop.org/software/systemd/man/systemd.device.html -> SYSTEMD_WANTS section
<tkamppeter> xnox, Laney, and there are two types of USB printers affected: Conventional ones which need to have the auto-setup tool of system-config-printer started and IPP-over-USB ones which need to have ippusbxd started.
<Laney> I just made that change
<Laney> and it resulted in https://paste.ubuntu.com/26398450/
<Laney> tkamppeter: the sysfs path there looks correct?
<xnox> Laney, i wanted to try to want an "ls" unit which would /bin/ls the whatever was passed to it
<xnox> unable to access /sys/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1a.0/usb1/1-1/1-1.1 -> is the path right?
<tkamppeter> Laney, you get /sys/sys/devices/...
<xnox> actually I guess i can do that on _all_ devices, to see where the paths break
<Laney> it's got an extra /sys
<Laney> but line 2 doesn't have that
<xnox> tkamppeter, does udev-configure-printer adds on?
<xnox> Jan 16 15:34:09 raleigh.local udev-configure-printer[18659]: add /sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1a.0/usb1/1-1/1-1.1
<xnox> Jan 16 15:34:09 raleigh.local udev-configure-printer[18659]: unable to access /sys/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1a.0/usb1/1-1/1-1.1
<Laney> and that is a print of argv[n]
<Laney> so I'm guessing u-c-p is adding it
<xnox> cause yeah, it is called with /sys, and then it changes to /sys/sys?
<tkamppeter> Laney, originally, the s-c-p tool was called with /devices/...., your new method seemas to have called it with /sys/devices/...
<Laney> yeah that must be a difference
<Laney> so I guess this is a fix/workaround, if you remove that prepending?
<tkamppeter> Laney, looks like so.
<xnox> maybe the tool should check if starts with /sys do not add an extra /sys -> to keep it compatible with both old and new world orders
<tkamppeter> Laney, what exactly did you change?
<Laney> tkamppeter: ACTION=="add", SUBSYSTEM=="usb", ENV{DEVTYPE}=="usb_device", ENV{ID_USB_INTERFACES}=="*:0701??:*", TAG+="udev-configure-printer", TAG+="systemd", ENV{SYSTEMD_WANTS}+="udev-configure-printer@"
<Laney> I would guess the old way has some delicate problems with quoting
<tkamppeter> Laney, will this still use the file /lib/systemd/system/udev-configure-printer@.service?
<tkamppeter> Laney, or does it call the udev-configure-printer utility directly?
<Laney> it's starting that service
<tkamppeter> OK. The systemd service is needed that the tool can spawn a daemon without systemd killing it.
<Laney> it should be equivalent to what you had
<Laney> except apparently you were getting the sysfs path without /sys before
<tkamppeter> Laney, can you also check whether something similar is possible with /lib/systemd/system/ippusbxd@.service
<tkamppeter> Laney, and the ippusbxd UDEV rule:
<tkamppeter> ACTION=="add", SUBSYSTEM=="usb", ENV{DEVTYPE}=="usb_device" ENV{ID_USB_INTERFACES}=="*:070104:*", OWNER="root", GROUP="lp", MODE="0664", TAG+="systemd", PROGRAM="/bin/systemd-escape --template=ippusbxd@.service $env{BUSNUM}:$env{DEVNUM}", ENV{SYSTEMD_WANTS}+="%c"
<gQuigs> if you need a real printer tester - I have a USB printer -  epson stylus cx 7450 if that helps...
<Laney> tkamppeter: is that broken?
<Laney> seems okay to me
<tkamppeter> Laney, checking now.
<tkamppeter> Laney, I have the folowin in /lib/systemd/system/ippusbxd@.service:
<tkamppeter> [Unit]
<tkamppeter> Description=Daemon to make IPP-over-USB printers available as network printers (%i)
<tkamppeter> [Service]
<tkamppeter> Type=forking
<tkamppeter> GuessMainPID=true
<tkamppeter> ExecStart=/usr/sbin/ippusbxd --bus-device %i --from-port 60000 --logging
<tkamppeter> # ExecStop= Not needed, ippusbxd stops by itself on shutdown of the printer
<tkamppeter> and above-mentioned rule.
<Laney> does it work?
<tkamppeter> I have started "udevadm monitor --environment" and plugged in the printer.
<tkamppeter> I get a lot of output with
<tkamppeter> SYSTEMD_WANTS=ippusbxd@002:008.service 'udev-configure-printer@devices-pci0000:00-0000:00:14.0-usb2-2\x2d1.service' printer.target
<tkamppeter> in it, but ippusbxd does not get started.
<Laney> well that service name looks right to me
<tkamppeter> But if I enter "sudo systemctl start ippusbxd@002:008.service" ippusbxd gets correctly started. This should usually go automatically.
<Laney> take a look in the journal
<tkamppeter> Laney, Which command do I use for that?
<Laney> journalctl -e
<Laney> look for stuff that happened when you plugged it in
<Laney> probably Starting Daemon to make IPP-...
<tkamppeter> It says "Jan 16 14:06:02 till-x1carbon kernel: usb 2-1: usbfs: process 16465 (ippusbxd) did not claim interface 0 before use"
<tkamppeter> Laney, ^^ but ippusbxd can be started normally from the command line or when manually starting the systemd service.
<Laney> don't know what that means but it looks like systemd did start the service for you
<Laney> is that a race condition?
<tkamppeter> Laney, perhaps. I will remove the 70-.. UDEV rule and see whether this sokves it.
<Laney> try adding ExecStartPre=/bin/sleep 5 or something?
<Laney> don't forget to systemctl daemon-reload after editing units
<tkamppeter> Laney, now it works, but strangely I get again
<tkamppeter> Jan 16 14:19:44 till-x1carbon kernel: usb 2-1: usbfs: process 16931 (ippusbxd) did not claim interface 0 before use
<tkamppeter> and this time the daemon is running though, but as PID 16938.
<tkamppeter> Will try the  ExecStartPre=/bin/sleep 5
<Laney> do you see that when you start it yourself?
<Laney> sounds to me like it is not on systemd's side anyway (i.e. if you see that message, systemd has started the service for you)
<tkamppeter> Laney, there is some hidden race condition.
<tkamppeter> I have removed 70-printers.udev, so there is only 55-ippusbxd.udev.
<tkamppeter> Laney, without the sleep the ippusbxd starts sometimes sometimes not, also for sleep 1 or sleep 2.
<tkamppeter> Laney, With spleep 3 it never starts.
<tkamppeter> In any case when ippusbxd starts, there is this "usbfs: process 16931 (ippusbxd) did not claim interface 0 before use" and ippusbxd starts with another process number.
<Laney> Sounds like ippusbxd is using libusb wrong
<tkamppeter> Laney, ippusbxd directly started from the command line starts reliably, also when starting the service manually, ippusbxd starts reliably.
<tkamppeter> Laney, also, in the cases when ippusbxd does not start after plugging the printer, journalctl -e shows no hint that the service gets started. The "Starting Daemon to make IPP-over-USB printers available as network printers (001:001)" line does not appear.
<Laney> ????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????
<Laney> why are you telling me about this random message if it's not starting?
<Laney> how can it be printing a message in that case :/
<tkamppeter> Laney, no I have confused you. Let us start over:
<tkamppeter> 1. Starting ippusbxd from the command line with the printer plugged always works.
<tkamppeter> 2. Plugging the printer gives "SYSTEMD_WANTS=ippusbxd@002:031.service printer.target" in the output of "udevadm monitor --environment", see full output in https://paste.ubuntu.com/26398883/
<tkamppeter> 2a. In most cases usbippxd does not start. Then in journalctl -e there is no message of the ippusbxd unit, not even "Starting Daemon to make IPP-over-USB printers available as network printers (001:001)".
<tkamppeter> 2b. In some cases ippusbxd actually gets started. Then journalctl -e actually shows "Starting Daemon to make IPP-over-USB printers available as network printers (001:001)" and even "Started Daemon to make IPP-over-USB printers available as network printers (001:001)", but it also shows "usbfs: process 16931 (ippusbxd) did not claim interface 0 before use" and ippusbxd starts with another process number. Looks like that ippusbxd got started twice (
<tkamppeter> and only one of the two stays running).
<tkamppeter> Laney, I hope it is easier to understand now for you.
<ogra> did you try 8for laughs) to set Type=simple in your systemd unit ?
<Laney> Sure, but now I'm afraid I have no idea why the unit isn't getting started when it's in SYSTEMD_WANTS
<Laney> What does systemctl status <that service> show after it fails to start?
<tkamppeter> ogra, tried it and no change.
<ogra> well, was worth a try :)
<tkamppeter> Laney, udo systemctl status ippusbxd@002:033.service
<tkamppeter> ● ippusbxd@002:033.service - Daemon to make IPP-over-USB printers available as n
<tkamppeter>    Loaded: loaded (/lib/systemd/system/ippusbxd@.service; static; vendor preset:
<tkamppeter>    Active: inactive (dead)
<Laney> no log output?
<Laney> ok, I'm out of ideas, sorry
<Laney> if it's in WANTS and it's not being started and it's not failed or anything, I have no idea
<tkamppeter> Laney, is there another log than only  journalctl -e
<tkamppeter> xnox, pitti, are you still here?
<tkamppeter> Laney, and I still can start the service manually and get
<tkamppeter> till@till-x1carbon:~$ sudo systemctl start ippusbxd@002:033.service
<tkamppeter> till@till-x1carbon:~$ sudo systemctl status ippusbxd@002:033.service
<tkamppeter> ● ippusbxd@002:033.service - Daemon to make IPP-over-USB printers available as network printers (002:033)
<tkamppeter>    Loaded: loaded (/lib/systemd/system/ippusbxd@.service; static; vendor preset: enabled)
<tkamppeter>    Active: inactive (dead) since Tue 2018-01-16 15:14:54 -02; 2s ago
<tkamppeter>   Process: 19766 ExecStart=/usr/sbin/ippusbxd --bus-device 002:033 --from-port 60000 --logging (code=exited, status=0/SUCCESS)
<tkamppeter>  Main PID: 19766 (code=exited, status=0/SUCCESS)
<tkamppeter> Jan 16 15:14:54 till-x1carbon systemd[1]: Started Daemon to make IPP-over-USB printers available as network printers (002:033).
<tkamppeter> Jan 16 15:14:54 till-x1carbon ippusbxd[19766]: 60000|19768|
<tkamppeter> till@till-x1carbon:~$
<Laney> Did the process exit?
<Laney> or did it get the PID wrong?
<tkamppeter> Laney, sorry, this was of ogra's suggestion with "Type=simple", which does not work.
<tkamppeter> Laney, here is the correct one:
<tkamppeter> till@till-x1carbon:~$ sudo systemctl start ippusbxd@002:034.service
<tkamppeter> till@till-x1carbon:~$ sudo systemctl status ippusbxd@002:034.service
<tkamppeter> ● ippusbxd@002:034.service - Daemon to make IPP-over-USB printers available as network printers (002:034)
<tkamppeter>    Loaded: loaded (/lib/systemd/system/ippusbxd@.service; static; vendor preset: enabled)
<tkamppeter>    Active: active (running) since Tue 2018-01-16 15:17:22 -02; 9s ago
<tkamppeter>   Process: 19892 ExecStart=/usr/sbin/ippusbxd --bus-device 002:034 --from-port 60000 --logging (code=exited, status=0/SUCCESS)
<tkamppeter>  Main PID: 19894 (ippusbxd)
<tkamppeter>     Tasks: 3 (limit: 4915)
<tkamppeter>    CGroup: /system.slice/system-ippusbxd.slice/ippusbxd@002:034.service
<tkamppeter>            └─19894 /usr/sbin/ippusbxd --bus-device 002:034 --from-port 60000 --logging
<tkamppeter> Jan 16 15:17:22 till-x1carbon systemd[1]: Starting Daemon to make IPP-over-USB printers available as network printers (002:034)...
<tkamppeter> Jan 16 15:17:22 till-x1carbon systemd[1]: Started Daemon to make IPP-over-USB printers available as network printers (002:034).
<tkamppeter> till@till-x1carbon:~$
<Laney> seems ok then
<xnox> tkamppeter, why is the number different? it got incremented due to plugging in / unplugging? 002:031 vs 002:034?
<tkamppeter> Laney, journalctl -e still shows "kernel: usb 2-1: usbfs: process 19892 (ippusbxd) did not claim interface 0 before use", but the process number in there is of the ExecStart call and ippusbxd has actually another one, compare the status output.
<tkamppeter> Laney problem is still that the service does not start automatically, when I plug in the printer, but starting manually works perfectly.
<tkamppeter> xnox, yes. after each plugging the printer gets a new number, increased by 1.
<tkamppeter> Laney, seems that we can ignore the "kernel: usb 2-1: usbfs: process 19892 (ippusbxd) did not claim interface 0 before use" message. It seems not to affect the problem.
<Laney> so it did something before forking
<Laney> I don't think that matters
<Laney> What is more interesting is why systemd doesn't start it *sometimes*
<Laney> no ideas on that though
<tkamppeter> Laney, xnox, the problem is that the service appears in SYSTEMD_WANTS but does not get started.
<xnox> tkamppeter, i'd ratehr use --no-fork int he ExecStart and remove both Type=forking and GuessMainPID
<Laney> maybe show us the whole journal from before you plug it in
<tkamppeter> Laney, xnox, and here in the ippusbxd case there seems also not to be any quoting/unquoting problem.
<Laney> yes
<xnox> tkamppeter, not sure why there is need to invoke systemd-escape in this case either.
<tkamppeter> xnox, Laney: --no-fork (with Type=simple) behaves the same:
<tkamppeter> till@till-x1carbon:~$ sudo systemctl status ippusbxd@002:035.service
<tkamppeter> ● ippusbxd@002:035.service - Daemon to make IPP-over-USB printers available as network printers (002:035)
<tkamppeter>    Loaded: loaded (/lib/systemd/system/ippusbxd@.service; static; vendor preset: enabled)
<tkamppeter>    Active: inactive (dead)
<tkamppeter> till@till-x1carbon:~$ sudo systemctl start ippusbxd@002:035.service
<tkamppeter> till@till-x1carbon:~$ sudo systemctl status ippusbxd@002:035.service
<tkamppeter> ● ippusbxd@002:035.service - Daemon to make IPP-over-USB printers available as network printers (002:035)
<tkamppeter>    Loaded: loaded (/lib/systemd/system/ippusbxd@.service; static; vendor preset: enabled)
<tkamppeter>    Active: active (running) since Tue 2018-01-16 15:28:25 -02; 2s ago
<tkamppeter>  Main PID: 20221 (ippusbxd)
<tkamppeter>     Tasks: 4 (limit: 4915)
<tkamppeter>    CGroup: /system.slice/system-ippusbxd.slice/ippusbxd@002:035.service
<tkamppeter>            └─20221 /usr/sbin/ippusbxd --no-fork --bus-device 002:035 --from-port 60000 --logging
<tkamppeter> Jan 16 15:28:25 till-x1carbon systemd[1]: Started Daemon to make IPP-over-USB printers available as network printers (002:035).
<tkamppeter> till@till-x1carbon:~$ ps auxwww | grep ippusbxd
<tkamppeter> root     20116  0.0  0.0  80192  4804 pts/1    S    15:26   0:00 sudo emacs /lib/systemd/system/ippusbxd@.service
<tkamppeter> root     20117  0.7  0.6 395956 55380 pts/1    Sl   15:26   0:00 emacs /lib/systemd/system/ippusbxd@.service
<tkamppeter> root     20221  0.2  0.0 270272  3180 ?        Ssl  15:28   0:00 /usr/sbin/ippusbxd --no-fork --bus-device 002:035 --from-port 60000 --logging
<tkamppeter> till     20234  0.0  0.0  14356  1044 pts/1    S+   15:28   0:00 grep --color=auto ippusbxd
<tkamppeter> till@till-x1carbon:~$
<tkamppeter> Laney, xnox, the problem seems not to be affected by what the service unit does but by the service not started automatically.
<Laney> yeah that's the bit I don't understand
<Laney> please just share the whole journal from just before you plug it in when it doesn't work
<Laney> maybe we can see something
<tkamppeter> xnox, the /bin/systemd-escape call does not seem to cause any problem, as the SYSTEMD_WANTS shows the correct service name, the one which I can manually start.
<tkamppeter> Laney, how to obtain the full journal in its maximum verbosity?
<Laney> journalctl | tee till.log
<Laney> journalctl -f sorry
<tkamppeter> Laney, xnox, here is the full log without "-f": https://paste.ubuntu.com/26399230/
<tkamppeter> Laney, xnox, here is the journalctl -f of only plugging the printer:
<tkamppeter> Jan 16 15:40:13 till-x1carbon kernel: usb 2-1: new high-speed USB device number 37 using xhci_hcd
<tkamppeter> Jan 16 15:40:13 till-x1carbon kernel: usb 2-1: New USB device found, idVendor=03f0, idProduct=c211
<tkamppeter> Jan 16 15:40:13 till-x1carbon kernel: usb 2-1: New USB device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=3
<tkamppeter> Jan 16 15:40:13 till-x1carbon kernel: usb 2-1: Product: Deskjet 2540 series
<tkamppeter> Jan 16 15:40:13 till-x1carbon kernel: usb 2-1: Manufacturer: HP
<tkamppeter> Jan 16 15:40:13 till-x1carbon kernel: usb 2-1: SerialNumber: BR54BFB02C05XK
<tkamppeter> Jan 16 15:40:13 till-x1carbon kernel: usblp 2-1:1.1: usblp1: USB Bidirectional printer dev 37 if 1 alt 0 proto 2 vid 0x03F0 pid 0xC211
<tkamppeter> Jan 16 15:40:13 till-x1carbon mtp-probe[20729]: checking bus 2, device 37: "/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:14.0/usb2/2-1"
<tkamppeter> Jan 16 15:40:13 till-x1carbon mtp-probe[20729]: bus: 2, device: 37 was not an MTP device
<tkamppeter> Jan 16 15:40:18 till-x1carbon colord-sane[20731]: io/hpmud/musb.c 2101: Invalid usb_open: Permission denied
<tkamppeter> Jan 16 15:40:18 till-x1carbon colord-sane[20731]: io/hpmud/musb.c 2101: Invalid usb_open: Permission denied
<tkamppeter> Jan 16 15:40:18 till-x1carbon colord-sane[20731]: io/hpmud/musb.c 2101: Invalid usb_open: Permission denied
<tkamppeter> Jan 16 15:40:18 till-x1carbon colord-sane[20731]: io/hpmud/musb.c 2101: Invalid usb_open: Permission denied
<tkamppeter> Jan 16 15:40:18 till-x1carbon colord-sane[20731]: io/hpmud/musb.c 2101: Invalid usb_open: Permission denied
<tkamppeter> Jan 16 15:40:18 till-x1carbon colord-sane[20731]: io/hpmud/musb.c 2101: Invalid usb_open: Permission denied
<tkamppeter> Laney, xnox, this is the log of manually starting the service:
<tkamppeter> Jan 16 15:42:24 till-x1carbon systemd[1]: Started Daemon to make IPP-over-USB printers available as network printers (002:037).
<tkamppeter> Jan 16 15:42:24 till-x1carbon sudo[20876]: pam_unix(sudo:session): session closed for user root
<tkamppeter> Jan 16 15:42:24 till-x1carbon kernel: usb 2-1: usbfs: process 20879 (ippusbxd) did not claim interface 0 before use
<tkamppeter> Jan 16 15:42:25 till-x1carbon kernel: TCP: request_sock_TCP: Possible SYN flooding on port 60000. Sending cookies.  Check SNMP counters.
<tkamppeter> Jan 16 15:42:26 till-x1carbon colord[1598]: failed to get session [pid 6984]: No data available
<xnox> tkamppeter, i need the status of the device
<xnox> unit
<xnox> tkamppeter, cause if device unit is not "considered plugged" the wants are not started, as far as i understand....
<tkamppeter> Laney, xnox: The manual start was successful.
<Laney> Manually starting things isn't really interesting for this problem
<tkamppeter> xnox, how do I get the log of the device unit?
<xnox> tkamppeter, can you plugin the thing; and find it in $ systemctl list-units ? and check if it is there or not?
<xnox> and then check status, if it is "loaded active plugged"?
<tkamppeter> xnox, Laney: It contains
<tkamppeter>   sys-devices-pci0000:00-0000:00:14.0-usb2-2\x2d1.device                                     loaded active plugged   Deskjet_2540_series
<tkamppeter> regardless of whether the printer is plugged or not.
<tkamppeter> So it seems that the printer is not correctly unregistered from systemd on unplug, and so it does not get considered newly plugged.
<tkamppeter> xnox, Laney: ^^
<tkamppeter> xnox, Laney: First step would be to somehow manually reset it and see whether the service gets started automatically when plugging right after the reset.
<Laney> did you experiment with umockdev or something?
<xnox> tkamppeter, reboot? =)
<tkamppeter> xnox, Laney, next step is to find a way that the status of the device gets reset/removed on unplug automatically.
<xnox> tkamppeter, run udevadm monitor to figure things out. but it usually monitors only things it knows about pre-plug. possibly a kernel driver bug.
<tkamppeter> xnox, Laney: sudo systemctl daemon-reload removes the status.
<xnox> good
<Laney> for me it goes active / inactive corresponding to whether the printer is plugged in or not
<tkamppeter> xnox, Laney: And plugging right after that starts the service automatically!!
<tkamppeter> xnox, Laney: I have never "inactive".
<Laney> suggest restarting
<xnox> tkamppeter, maybe your printer is broken; or something else starts that holds up the device; i see other things starting e.g. colord-sane? what is up with that?
<tkamppeter> Laney, xnox: turning off the printer has the same problem, no reset of loaded active plugged.
<Laney> I mean restarting your computer :P
<Laney> but now I'm off, can carry this on tomorrow if required
<Laney> happy evening o/
<tkamppeter> Laney, thanks, see you tomorrow.
<seb128> Laney, have a nice evening
<tkamppeter> xnox, do not know how colord-sane is working. It does not come fro me, but it seems to react on the presence of the printer, too.
<tkamppeter> xnox, how can I stop that.
<tkamppeter> xnox, in "udevadm monitor --environment" is nothing output at all during unplug of the printer. Is this correct?
<tkamppeter> xnox, is there some way to see whether a device like sys-devices-pci0000:00-0000:00:14.0-usb2-2\x2d1.device in systemd is held up by something else?
<xnox> tkamppeter, no idea. Laney's printer unplugs just fine....
<xnox> most devices do too....
<tkamppeter> xnox, I have reduced the ippusbxd problem onto the unplug problem now. If I plug the printer after a daemon-reload, it reliably starts the ippusbxd service, even without ExecStartPre delay, independent of forking or non-forking ippusbxd and also with presence of the 70-printers.udev rule.
<tkamppeter> xnox, perhaps it has to do with the fact that it is an MF device with scanner.
<tkamppeter> xnox, or a device supported by HPLIP.
<tkamppeter> xnox, is there actually some way to see whether a device like sys-devices-pci0000:00-0000:00:14.0-usb2-2\x2d1.device in systemd is held up by something else?
<xnox> tkamppeter, it's not a systemd question. it's a kernel question. try #ubuntu-kernel
<tkamppeter> xnox, the removal of the device also does not take place when removing HPLIP, so HPLIP is also not the cause.
<tkamppeter> xnox, sorry, I had some problems to get into the #ubuntu-kernel channel, but now I am in and asking there.
#ubuntu-desktop 2018-01-17
<Nafallo> morning
<duflu> Morning Nafallo, willcooke
<duflu> Hmm, I think I just eliminated 40% of gnome-shell's CPU usage
<duflu> Let's see if we can do better than that
<oSoMoN> good morning desktoppers
<Nafallo> salut oSoMoN
<didrocks> good morning
<seb128> good morning desktopers
<Nafallo> salut didrocks seb128
<seb128> hey Nafallo
<didrocks> hello seb128, Nafallo
<koza> duflu, i need to cancel today, sorry
<duflu> koza, no problem - seb and will are away anyway
<duflu> So that just leaves jibel ^
<jibel> duflu, koza okay to skip. QA didnt start testing 5.48 for information
<koza> jibel, dufly, thanks and see you next week
<koza> duflu ^^
<Laney> hey
<seb128> hey Laney! how are you?
<didrocks> hey Laney
<Laney> hey seb128 didrocks
<Laney> yeah I'm alright, bit tired though
<Laney> you?
<seb128> hey Laney, I'm fine, a bit tired as well
<seb128> flu is over but my nose has been an issue and prevented me sleeping well yesterday
<andyrock> hey all
<duflu> Hi andyrock
 * duflu EOD's
<_amano> duflu, w00t. 40% is a massive gain 🆒
<seb128> didrocks, do you feel like adding bug #1713171 to your backlog for when you have a hour slow where you feel like doing an easy MIR?
<ubot5> bug 1713171 in gnome-todo (Ubuntu) "[MIR] gnome-todo" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1713171
<didrocks> seb128: sure!
<seb128> didrocks, thanks
<seb128> didrocks, want to be added to the trello card? or just keep it as an unofficial "if you have a slot and feel like doing that"?
<didrocks> seb128: hum, as you prefer, I have a tab opened which is enough for me, if you prefer to have MIR as trello cards, this is doable
<seb128> didrocks, they are in the board, that card is in the blocked items column
<seb128> just wondering if we keep it like that
<seb128> or if you prefer to have you added and the card moved back to the backlog
<didrocks> seb128: ah, no, just assign it to me in that case
<seb128> k
<seb128> thanks
<didrocks> and move it to backlog
<didrocks> thanks
<seb128> didrocks, Trevinho, https://trello.com/c/yRe9PoQC/4-shortcut-help-dialog-on-long-super-press is a wontfix for this cycle right? or do you still hope to get design/work/reviews|distro patch on that?
<didrocks> seb128: it's something that upstream is currently doing for 3.28
<didrocks> I think we'll need to tweak it a little bit, hence I kept the card
<seb128> oh ok, I didn't know that
<seb128> do you have any reference to the work we could add to the card?
<didrocks> seb128: I can find some, will do, but want to finish my current task while I'm at it
<seb128> didrocks, yeah, sorry, I stop bothering you :)
<seb128> hey kenvandine, wb; had nice holidays?
<kenvandine> hey seb128
<kenvandine> indeed, i had a great vacation
<kenvandine> seb128, how have you been?
<kenvandine> hey willcooke
<seb128> kenvandine, had been better, got the flu, was feverish and shivering for several days, including while sitting 11hours in a plane
<kenvandine> oh no
<seb128> kenvandine, I spent sunday in bed here and got back on shape for monday morning so somewhat good timing
<kenvandine> for some definition of good :)
<seb128> yeah :)
<tkamppeter> Laney, hi
<tkamppeter> Laney, is there a way with a "remove" UDEV rule to get rid of the "loaded active plugged" state of the printer device on systemd?
<tkamppeter> xnox: ^^
<tkamppeter> kenvandine, can you have a look at bug 934291? I need cups-pk-helper sponsored.
<ubot5> bug 934291 in cups-pk-helper (Ubuntu) "Deleting or stopping print jobs does not work" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/934291
<Laney> tkamppeter: that's supposed to happen automatically, I think you have some kind of bug if it's not
<tkamppeter> Laney, bug in UDEV or bug in systemd?
<Laney> did you reboot your computer / try on a different one?
<Laney> dunno
<tkamppeter> Laney, yes, I already rebooted, but do not have another computer to try.
<tkamppeter> Laney, so by unplugging or turning off the USB printer the "loaded active plugged" unit list entry should go away. without any "remove" UDEV rule?
<kenvandine> tkamppeter, do you need that sponsored?
<Laney> tkamppeter: yes, and like I say it works for the USB printer that I have
<seb128> kenvandine, tkamppeter, adding a new user for that helper feels a bit weird, shouldn't use the same user than cups is or something which already exists?
<tkamppeter> kenvandine, yes, with the last patch, I think it was comment #53.
<kenvandine> tkamppeter, this debdiff includes multiple patches
<kenvandine> seb128, yeah, i'd hate to add a new user if we don't want to
<kenvandine> s/want/need/
<kenvandine> tkamppeter, ^^
<tkamppeter> kenvandine, I have only tested the debdiff whether it makes things work (and it does). I did not check whether it is introducing any security problem.
<kenvandine> tedg, latest inkscape in edge starts now... woot!  the openclipart search doesn't work though, perhaps you need to add the network plug
<tkamppeter> kenvandine, alternative solutions are welcome.
<tkamppeter> Laney, I am upgrading to Bionic now, probably all new, kernel, udev, and systemd, could already solve it.
<tkamppeter> kenvandine, if you think the solution with cups-pk-helper is wrong, please comment on the bug.
<seb128> kenvandine, tkamppeter, I'm not saying it's wrong, but it doesn't feel optimal, I don't know enough about the cups stack to judge of the other options though (like changing the cups groups to add root) or use an existing user
<kenvandine> yeah, i think we should ask the question
<tkamppeter> seb128, adding root would be the simplest, but Debian folks (OdyX, see comments in bug report) did not like it. Then the other guy came up with changing cups-pk-helper several time, I tested, told him that it did not work, he did more chenges, and after some cycles it worked, and now I am asking you to sponsor this version.
<tkamppeter> seb128, I personally would go the add-root way, but I do not want to add a Debian delta.
<kenvandine> tkamppeter, so this is more likely to make it to debian?
<seb128> also it seems to lower security by increasing priviledges for no good reason
<seb128> how is system-config-printer doing to talk to cups?
<seb128> can't cups-pk-helper do the same?
<tedg> kenvandine: Woot! K, will do.
<kenvandine> brb
<Trevinho> didrocks: where did you find that the keybinding panel is going to be done upstream?
<didrocks> Trevinho: I need to find back the reference, but I swear I didn't dream of it
<seb128> there is a bug about the feature but it has no recent activity
<seb128> so that was not there
<didrocks> I'll dig when I have time for it (probably tomorrow morning)
<tedg> kenvandine: I also seem to be missing the default GTK icons, not sure why that is. If you have a clue there it'd be helpful. I haven't investigated much.
<tkamppeter> kenvandine, concerning the cups-pk-helper, at least OdyX did not complain about that.
<tkamppeter> Laney, updated to Bionic, not even rebooted into the new kernel, and unplugging problem solved, has either been udev or systemd.
<Laney> cool
<Laney> is that worth trying to fix in artful?
<tkamppeter> seb128, kenvandine, can you have a look at avahi, the version 0.7-3ubuntu2 which one of you had sponsored seems to be stuck in -proposed for a week already, infinitely waiting for the builds on the minor architectures (all but amd64 and i386).
<kenvandine> tkamppeter, lots of things are still stuck in proposed
<tkamppeter> kenvandine, what is happening here? Don't we have build servers for these architectures any more?
<kenvandine> tkamppeter, they are still offline, maybe they were virtual?  I'm not really sure why... but last i heard they hadn't been brought back up yet.
<Laney> they're off due to Spectre
<kenvandine> we just need to be patient
<Laney> afraid so, spare a thought for the kernel team ?
<kenvandine> maybe send beer and snacks their way :)
<kenvandine> at least amd64 is building now, so we can get some testing in
<didrocks> hey, stupid question, but is there any way to know if a dconf key is locked down?
 * didrocks doesn't find an API
<didrocks> g_settings_is_writable
<didrocks> ofc, no "lock" term when it's advertized everywhere with that term
<didrocks> (in the official doc)
<didrocks> however, unsure if there is a signal for writable state
<didrocks> writable-change-event
<didrocks> ok, all set!
<Laney> night!
<oSoMoN> night all
<jbicha> jamesh: did you see the feedback at https://bugzilla.gnome.org/737362 ?
<ubot5> Gnome bug 737362 in Privacy "Privacy panel is missing switch to disable captive portal detection" [Normal,New]
#ubuntu-desktop 2018-01-18
<willcooke> seb128, thinking about discoverability of update "Software and updates"...  you think we should have a panel in settings for it, or at least a way to launch it?
<seb128> willcooke, maybe, if we find a clean design / way to present it there?
<duflu> willcooke, +1. I think I logged a bug for that?...
<willcooke> afternoon duflu
<duflu> Morning? willcooke
<willcooke> :)
<duflu> willcooke, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-control-center/+bug/1690964
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1690964 in gnome-control-center (Ubuntu) "All Settings in Gnome Shell is missing 'Software & Updates' icon" [Low,Confirmed]
<willcooke> thanks duflu, I think we need this fixed for 18.04
<duflu> willcooke, yeah I thought so. Although that bug is against the old Settings design. Same problem still
<willcooke> The new settings app is also.... odd. The order of the settings seems random-ish
<seb128> imho there is no easy fix
<seb128> we are not going again the road of adding an entry that acts as a launcher of external program being different from everything else?
<duflu> Maybe we'd need to. It's not a trivial dialog to rewrite and replace
<willcooke> The sound panel has a tabbed interface, I think we should just port the old panel in there
<seb128> I don't understand the issue
<willcooke> We need to make updates more discoverable
<oSoMoN> good morning desktoppers
<willcooke> Normal users aren't going to search for updates
<duflu> Morning oSoMoN
<seb128> software-properties doesn't make updates discoverable
<oSoMoN> hey duflu, willcooke, seb128
<seb128> it just let you set up the sources & co
<seb128> salut oSoMoN
<willcooke> and it will let you switch on live patch in 18.04
<duflu> Fair point. It's not a normal user thing. But it is a Settings thing. It should be there eventually, but doesn't have to right now
<willcooke> I think it needs to be there for LP to be found
<seb128> that's another topic
<willcooke> kk
<willcooke> agreed
<seb128> and still isn't solving your issue of users not finding updates imho
<willcooke> that LP and discoverability of updates are different
<seb128> (lp=livepatch, not launchpad, for those confused)
<willcooke> Looking at Software & Updates...Ubuntu Software = less important, other software = less important, updates = more important, auth = less, additonal drivers = less, dev options = less
<willcooke> So I think "Updates" from that app is the only thing we need to make easily discoverable
<willcooke> everything else is "advanced" enough to live in a different app and for users to have to go there
<willcooke> to make changes
<willcooke> So I would propose that panel gets ported to Settings
<willcooke> and a Live Patch one too
<willcooke> or rather, add a LiveP. option to a new Updates option in serttings
<seb128> it's a bit tricky/non trivial work, but you are the one deciding
<seb128> I think that's going to be a month work for somebody in the team and distro patches to carry that can't be upstreamed
<seb128> we probably need to find another feature to drop from the list if that's we want
<willcooke> Is the settings app not plugin driven?  Thats surprising
<seb128> no
<seb128> they removed support for external panels
<seb128> which is why we forked g-c-c to u-c-c at the time
<willcooke> So it's "their settings" or the highway?
<seb128> typical GNOME "we set up the design, it's not an open bar"
<willcooke> ?!
<seb128> yes
<willcooke> wow
<flexiondotorg> Morning desktopers
<seb128> hey flexiondotorg, how are you today?
<duflu> Morning flexiondotorg
<flexiondotorg> seb128: Good thanks. I'm looking forward to getting a project finished today 😉
<flexiondotorg> Actually found time to work on Ubuntu MATE 18.04 last night too.
<didrocks> good morning
<flexiondotorg> Shaping up nicely. Finally getting to the point where I'm really happy with Ubuntu MATE. Only took 3 and half years!
<flexiondotorg> didrocks: o/
<didrocks> hey flexiondotorg
<flexiondotorg> I see IRC is the new mailing list for news coverage didrocks 😉
<seb128> lut didrocks
<didrocks> salut seb128
<didrocks> flexiondotorg: looks like it, where there is a hub post as well as main source
<didrocks> I'll blog about it on planet ubuntu/gnome on Tuesday, putting a proper announcement that people can reference
<flexiondotorg> Brilliant
<seb128> what's the fancy news?
<didrocks> icons on desktop/nautilus version
<flexiondotorg> See OMG seb128
<didrocks> you probably didn't hear of it :p
<seb128> flexiondotorg, I don't contribute to give audience to low standards press :)
<didrocks> jibel: hey, in case I forget, can you remind that it's the last day for heber to review the GNOME software test (https://codein.withgoogle.com/dashboard/task-instances/5766612135182336/)?
<didrocks> this is the last GCI task on the list before closing it for this year
<jibel> didrocks, np
<didrocks> thanks!
<jibel> seb128, update-notifier in xenial-proposed works as expected. I faked update-manager.launch-time, tried after a reboot and a refresh of the package cache. Any other case to verify ?
<seb128> jibel, not that I think of atm, thanks for testing
<jibel> verification-done then
<Laney> hey ho
<didrocks> ho hey
<seb128> hey Laney
<oSoMoN> hi Laney
<flexiondotorg> Laney: o/
<Laney> hey didrocks seb128 oSoMoN flexiondotorg
<Laney> \o_° D R E A M  T E A M °_o/
<flexiondotorg> Team, team, team, team, team.
<didrocks> TEAM! :)
<flexiondotorg> https://youtu.be/XRPUoz1TYro
<Laney> :D
<duflu> Hmm, hi Laney
<duflu> and TEAM
<oSoMoN> ricotz, hey, I'm preparing 5.4.4 for bionic and I'm seeing autopkgtest failures, does that ring a bell? https://paste.ubuntu.com/26410322/
<ricotz> oSoMoN, hi, look somehow familiar, I assume you based on the wip branch?
<ricotz> oSoMoN, pushing 5.4.4 to bionic makes the sru to artful easier?
<ricotz> (otherwise 6.0.0~rc2 would not be a bad idea)
<oSoMoN> ricotz, yes, pushing 5.4.4 to bionic is a prerequisite for the SRU
<ricotz> alright
<oSoMoN> ricotz, yes, based on your wip branch + apparmor fixes
<ricotz> good
<ricotz> sorry, no idea about the failure atm
 * ricotz is bound at another project currently
<oSoMoN> no worries, it was worth asking :)
<ricotz> oSoMoN, was firefox already handed to you?
<oSoMoN> no
<xnox> Laney, didrocks, hidpi plymouth on my laptop, now, I repeat hidpi plymouth on my laptop now =)
<didrocks> xnox: I'll be happy to review your patch! :)
<xnox> didrocks, it's just a merge =)
<xnox> didrocks, i'll throw it into bionic-proposed soon, and you can test it from there.
<didrocks> xnox: waowwww, I thought it was a request!
<xnox> as in.... I have hidpi plymouth on my laptop, right now =)
<didrocks> I don't have hidpi screen, but I'm sure Trevinho will test it and duflu as well with his bionic eyes :p
<didrocks> excellent news!
<didrocks> not too many chances to our splash screen?
<xnox> didrocks, i didn't have to change anything, but i'm not sure if it is broken or not. This is the first time i can look at it in years, without a magnifying glass
<didrocks> xnox: the logo is becoming small I guess?
<willcooke> nice, thanks xnox
<xnox> didrocks, well now, on my laptop the logo is of normal size. previously it was teeny winny tiny
 * xnox has 4k laptop screen
<xnox> didrocks, do you get plymouth on shutdown?
<xnox> normally
 * xnox doesn't seem to have it on shutdown.
<didrocks> xnox: hum, I need to watch for it tonight, when I'll shut it down. I'll keep you posted (can reboot right now, too many windows and hacking the Shell :p)
<xnox> didrocks, well, we could change the theme, or the gdm, such that e.g. unlock LUKS field matches where the login intput will be.
<xnox> didrocks, or e.g. move the boot splash logo down to where the gdm logo will be
<xnox> argh
<xnox> why am I not getting flicker free boot
<xnox> =(
<Laney> xnox: nice
<xnox> how does gdm supposed to integrate with plymouth in the latest greatest?
<xnox> ouch =/ i see plymouth dumping core after gdm starts
<didrocks> xnox: hum, unsure if moving the logo down will look great on plymouth though
<didrocks> ah, exit with segfault? :)
<xnox> possibly
<xnox> oh, it might be plymouth from initramfs crashing, somehow.
<xnox> cause the pid is different.
<xnox> also not sure, if this is due to wayland.
<xnox> that i can (a) see messages on the screen (b) do not get smooth gdm transition
<seb128> mdeslaur, hey, thanks for handling the update-notifier update in security
<czajkowski> anyone in here going to FOSDEM in 2 weeks time?
<willcooke> hey czajkowski
<seb128> hey czajkowski, yes quite some people
<mdeslaur> seb128: yw!
<czajkowski> yay :D
<czajkowski> willcooke: ola!
<czajkowski> was going to suggest an Ubuntu hour/catch up with that many people in one city surely it's possible
<seb128> should be indeed
<xnox> ok, i had failing jobs, hence systemd would start printing messages on the console.
<xnox> i still get flickers though..... from grub to plymouth; from plymouth to gdm
<xnox> and i still have plymouth coredumping
<xnox> i think i got flickerfree transition from plymouth to gdm, with X now, but not from grub -> plymouth
<xnox> didrocks, can we please use blur instead of radial gradient shadow in shell?
<didrocks> xnox: no blur support in the css
<xnox> (╯°□°）╯︵ ┻━┻
<didrocks> I'm always surprised by the new UTF8 characters you are using :)
<xnox> didrocks, there is blur in css.... https://www.w3schools.com/cssref/css3_pr_filter.asp
<xnox> see Blur Example... or you mean not in shell-css?
<didrocks> xnox: I meant the shell css ofc
<xnox> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2017/07/blyr-gnome-shell-blur-extension
<xnox> there seems to be an extension that does it.
<didrocks> intereing, I wonder how
<didrocks> because this is one of the reason they didn't go all transparent on top panel
<didrocks> no good enough blur support for the date & other text
<xnox> For one, this extension does not (currently) add blur effects to other parts of the GNOME Shell UI, like popovers, panels, and switchers. That means you don’t get nicely blurred backgrounds in menus when using the United GNOME theme or when using the Dynamic Panel Transparency add-on.
<xnox> ..
<xnox> not sure if "can't do" or "didn't want to do"
<xnox> didrocks, it's just when you get  the "enter password" dialogs, the whole radial black to white spot light looks like poor desktop design from the 90x
<xnox> didrocks, it's just when you get  the "enter password" dialogs, the whole radial black to white spot light looks like poor desktop design from the 90s
<didrocks> xnox: you should discuss that on the communitheme thread btw, as they are redesigning the theme
<xnox> didrocks, meh
<jibel> mdeslaur, I verified update-notifier 3.168.7 from xenial-proposed. it works as  expected.
<mdeslaur> jibel: cool, thanks
<pitti> hey folks!
<pitti> does ubuntu have a package with the appstream metadata? fedora calls it "appstream-data", but Debian doesn't seem to have that at least
<pitti> there is https://packages.debian.org/sid/appstream-index but it's transitional and pointing to "appstream" which has the tools, but not the data
<pitti> is that somehow already shipped in apt's metadata?
<pitti> Laney: ^
<Laney> hey pitti
<Laney> yeh, it comes with the repo
<Laney> dists/suite/component/dep11/
<pitti> Laney: so does one still need to install the "appstream" package, to get /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/50appstream and actually activate that?
<Laney> yeah
<pitti> great, thank you!
<Laney> gnome-software depends on it
<pitti> see you at FOSDEM?
<Laney> you bet!
<pitti> Get:4 http://deb.debian.org/debian testing/main amd64 DEP-11 Metadata [3,004 kB]
<pitti> \o/
<Laney> btw
<Laney> http://appstream.ubuntu.com/bionic/universe/issues/cockpit.html
<Laney> might want to fix the screenshots :P
<pitti> heh
<Laney> time... to... SWIM!
<Laney> boring though
<Laney> i'm going to crack and go climbing again soon, can feel it
<Laney> o/
<oSoMoN> climbing >> swimming, definitely
#ubuntu-desktop 2018-01-19
<seb128> good morning desktopers
<willcooke> o/
<duflu> Morning seb128, willcooke,
<seb128> hey duflu, happy friday! how are you?
<duflu> seb128, going well. My birth-week continues this weekend. And I'm making good progress in reducing gnome-shell's CPU usage etc
<duflu> How are you seb128?
<seb128> duflu, oh, happy birthday then! And nice to see you have success with shell CPU usage
<seb128> duflu, I'm better, almost fully recovered for the flu and the planning week went fine, we didn't get too much new crazyness dumped on us
<duflu> seb128, good to hear, although no doubt resting instead would have helped you sooner
<seb128> probably yes
<willcooke> happy birthweek duflu!
<duflu> heh, thanks willcooke.
<duflu> tjaalton, Peter says he's going to try and go a libinput 1.10-rc1 around Monday. Shall we just try for that one instead of backports?
<tjaalton> duflu: works for me
<tjaalton> either way really
<tjaalton> we'll get 1.10 later anyway
<duflu> Well, his Monday will probably be over before yours starts. So let's see
<seb128> duflu, you are happy with the state of what is landing now?
<duflu> seb128, last time I checked, yes. Although there were other commits I haven't tested
<seb128> k
<duflu> It's easy to build libinput master and drop the binary into bionic
<oSoMoN> good morning desktoppers, happy Friday!
<seb128> salut oSoMoN, happy Friday!
<oSoMoN> salut seb128, are you flying home today?
<seb128> yes, "today"
<seb128> flight is at 00:30
<seb128> :)
<oSoMoN> in a nearby timezone that's still today :)
<seb128> right
<seb128> let's see if that "night in the plane" works out
<oSoMoN> good luck!
<seb128> thx
<didrocks> good morning
<andyrock> hey hey
<duflu> Morning oSoMoN, didrocks, andyrock
<oSoMoN> hey didrocks, andyrock, duflu
<didrocks> hey andyrock, duflu, oSoMoN
<Laney> moin
<oSoMoN> hi Laney
<Laney> hey oSoMoN, happy (...checks...) friday!
<amano> I wonder why Debian hasn't updated libarchive for sid. 3.3.1 was released in March and 3.3.2 in July. Still no updates yet :/
<duflu> Morning Laney
<Laney> hey duflu
<Laney> what's the news
<seb128> hey andyrock didrocks
<didrocks> morning seb128
<Trevinho> andyrock: when you've some time please get rid of those from the dock extension
<Trevinho> https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/ahew5ngG/
<andyrock> kk
<bigon> seb128: hey, I see that you are looking at the resolvconf/NM integration issue
<seb128> hey bigon, not so much looking that pushing to make sure it gets looked at
<bigon> ok
<Trevinho> didrocks: hey, what you think about also shifting the workspace thumbnails when having struts (launcher)?
<Trevinho> didrocks: i.e.
<Trevinho> here  https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/1qiuTXc2/image.png
<didrocks> ah
<didrocks> hum
<Trevinho> In this case the window is just in this way
<Trevinho> https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/mSqCDPT0/image.png
<didrocks> yeah, I see what you mean
<didrocks> unsure about it, because it means you always have a space in every workspaces
<didrocks> ah
<didrocks> just put the STRUT on
<didrocks> ok, it's to remove the space taken by the dock
<didrocks> I would be in favor of this, indeed
<didrocks> focus on the content different between workspace
<didrocks> and the previous is basically the workarea
<didrocks> preview*
<didrocks> also, that would remove the discrepancy that a maximized application is seen, despite the STRUT, taking the whole space in the preview
<didrocks> and not a positioned window
<didrocks> Trevinho: so yeah, +1 from my side (but we need to ensure first that upstream is accepting to take the STRUT into account, like in the date panel shifting)
<kenvandine> andyrock, did you do the appindicator work in the gnome-shell extension?
<kenvandine> there's a snap that has a missing icon in the appindicator
 * kenvandine is wondering if we are having the same issue with desktop file matching that Trevinho fixed in gnome-shell
<Trevinho> kenvandine: nope I maintain that
<kenvandine> Trevinho, oh, cool :)
<kenvandine> https://imgur.com/a/r22Kv
<Trevinho> kenvandine: I've actually to pusth some stuff I've done in the past weeks still...
<Trevinho> So, for that there are various causes I think
<kenvandine> the slack snap has a missing icon in the appindicator
<Trevinho> is that electron then....
<kenvandine> yeah
<Trevinho> mh, wehere is it saving the icon? As it it does in /tmp, then we can't do it
<kenvandine> no idea
<Trevinho> I guess there's the same issue in unity, there was a workaround for electron apps
<Trevinho> TMPDIR=$XDG_RUNTIME_DIR might work
<kenvandine> flexiondotorg, ^^ do you have access to the yaml for slack?
<didrocks> yeah, there is an issue with icon being saved in /tmp (we discussed it extensively in the Heidelberg sprint)
<didrocks> affecting all Qt apps IIRC
<didrocks> the issue was basically the application saving the icon in its /tmp + sending the location over dbus
<kenvandine> i see
<didrocks> unsure if that's the case here or if that one was fixed ^ ;)
<didrocks> just a lead/idea :p
<mdeslaur> didrocks: I miss scroll wheel on launcher icon to switch between windows of the same app
<didrocks> mdeslaur: it's an option in DtD
<didrocks> you can enable the gsettings key
<didrocks> the issue is that DtD isn't as smart as unity for scrolling when having too many icons
<didrocks> like, the dock will start scrolling by shifting icons
<didrocks> as long as number of instance == 1 -> whole dock icons scroll
<didrocks> then you end up on an icon where number of instances > 1
<mdeslaur> with the mouse wheel?
<didrocks> and it scrolls the window list
<didrocks> yes
<didrocks> that's the reason why I didn't enable that option
<mdeslaur> didrocks: do you remember what the option is called? /me is looking
<didrocks> let me have a look
<didrocks> mdeslaur: org.gnome.shell.extensions.dash-to-dock scroll-action
<didrocks> you want 'cycle-windows'
<mdeslaur> oh, but activating that then breaks switching workspaces on the applications button
<didrocks> that and a lot more
<mdeslaur> :(
<didrocks> as told, if not enough space to keep all your icons in the dock, you have a lot of puzzling interactions for the user
<didrocks> lack more smartness in the code for handling this
<mdeslaur> I see
<didrocks> (also, a bug report would be good, maybe they would fix it)
<mdeslaur> ok, let me try it with a bunch of icons in the dock when I get a minute
<didrocks> I guess intended behaviors, and a video of the current issues (the too many icons case and applications button scrolling)
<mdeslaur> so I understand what the behaviour is
<didrocks> mdeslaur: small hint: you can increase the dock size for this ;)
<mdeslaur> thanks didrocks
<mdeslaur> oh, hehe :)
<didrocks> mdeslaur: keep me posted if you file a bug report!
<mdeslaur> sure
<mdeslaur> probably not today, I'm a bit swamped, but I will
<didrocks> sure no hurry :-) Thanks!
<ejat> hi ..
<ejat> anyone can help look into the bug 1728354
<ubot5> bug 1728354 in ntfs-3g (Ubuntu) "ntfs: unsupported reparse point" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1728354
<Trevinho> didrocks: FYI it was already like that, just bugged (https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=792687)
<ubot5> Gnome bug 792687 in general "workspaceThumbnail: only update _porthole if the overview is visible" [Normal,Assigned]
<didrocks> Trevinho: oh, funny
#ubuntu-desktop 2019-01-14
<willcooke> morning all
<jibel> Hi willcooke, how was your trip?
<willcooke> morning jibel.  Fine; boring, uncomfortable, tiring, etc :D
<jibel> Great, enjoy your stay ;)
<didrocks> good morning
<oSoMoN> good morning desktoppers
<Trevinho> Good morning!
<Trevinho> Hi oSoMoN
<didrocks> salut oSoMoN, hey Trevinho
<oSoMoN> hey Trevinho, didrocks
<Trevinho> Salut à vous!
<willcooke> morning didrocks
<Laney> hi hi
<didrocks> hey willcooke, Laney
<didrocks> willcooke: how was your flight?
<willcooke> didrocks, boring :)
<Laney> hey didrocks, good weekend?
<Laney> willcooke: shorts and sunglasses weather?
<didrocks> willcooke: boring is good :)
<didrocks> Laney: was good, but rainy. Yourself?
<Laney> pretty good!
<Laney> did a lot of digging to get some brambles out
<didrocks> how are your arms? :)
<Laney> it's mostly the back :( #oldman
<Laney> but actually ok!
<didrocks> heh
<seb128> Back, good morning desktopers
<willcooke> Laney, it is!  It's really nice outside.  Inside it's about 4 degress :(  Also I forgot my sunglasses
<Laney> disaster
<Laney> hey seb128
<oSoMoN> good morning willcooke, Laney, seb128
<seb128> hey Laney oSoMoN
<Laney> and oSoMoN!
<Laney> #party #time
<didrocks> hey seb128
<seb128> lut didrocks
<andyrock> morning all
<seb128> hey andyrock! had a good w.e?
<andyrock> hey seb128! yeah a relaxing one! what about you?
<seb128> same, didn't do much but that was nice.
<seb128> we had friends over for a cheese fondue on friday evening and relaxed mostly during the rest of the W.E
<jibel> didrocks, salut. Q on ubuntu-report: any idea how the CPU information can be empty, only the name is recorded?
 * didrocks thinks… can you pastebin somewhere what this part of the json looks like?
<didrocks> hum, so it's definitively running with a recent ubuntu-report, so not that…
<didrocks> maybe translated lscpu -J ?
<didrocks> or patched version ?
<didrocks> which is weird, but that's one plausible explanation why some fields are missing… (I do a string match)
<didrocks> the only one present is: "name" corresponding to "Model name:"
<didrocks> but yeah, the other are empty (and still present because I didn't "omitempty" on purpose for those, only the VM related ones)
<didrocks> scratch the translation idea, I run the command with LANG=C ofc
<didrocks> so apart from a patch lscpu, but it sounds weird… :/
<didrocks> do you have only one of those reports?
<jibel> yes only one
<didrocks> puzzled then… apart from local tweak, I don't really have any other idea off hand
<jibel> k, I'll add an exception for this case
<willcooke> andyrock, I was talking to apw last night about the dock over the lockscreen issue.  He said he suffers from it, and I was trying to work out what he's doing differently to most other people.  Something which /might/ be relevent was that he has his monitors arranged vertically rather than horizontally.
<willcooke> Dunno if that's of any use, but I thought I'd pass it along in case it helps
<andyrock> mmm you're saying that this does not happen on a single monitor setup?
<andyrock> willcooke: I saw it on single monitor setups too
<willcooke> ha
<andyrock> maybe it is easier to trigger/reproduce on a multi-head setup
<willcooke> andyrock, no saying it doesn't happen on a single monitor, rather perhaps the positions of the monitors matter.  but sounds likenot
<andyrock> willcooke: let me finish the ppa than I'll take another look to the lockscreen problem
<andyrock> waiting for the package to be published
<willcooke> andyrock, np, thx
<apw> andyrock, and my external is above ie at 0
<Laney> bloomin resolved
<Laney> it's got this clever thing where it doesn't return AAAA records if it thinks you don't have ipv6 connectivity
<Laney> well it's getting that decision wrong
<Laney> :<
<seb128> what issue was that?
<Laney> it's probably https://github.com/systemd/systemd/issues/5782
<gitbot> systemd issue 5782 in systemd "resolved does not honor v6 and v4 gateways on different interfaces" [Needs-Reporter-Feedback ❓, Resolve, Open]
 * Laney is just complaining
<seb128> ah
<andyrock> Trevinho: was I supposed to review one of yours branches?
<andyrock> I forgot which one
<seb128> andyrock, https://gitlab.gnome.org/GNOME/libnotify/merge_requests/5
<gitbot> GNOME issue (Merge request) 5 in libnotify "notification: use snap namespace and prefix whent launched inside snap" [Opened]
<Trevinho> andyrock: yes..
<Trevinho> the one seb posted
<andyrock> thx seb128
<seb128> np :)
<andyrock> i'll take a look right now
<Trevinho> maybe also having one with git push bit would be nice
<seb128> thx
<seb128> you mean?
<Trevinho> like if Ken or Robert have time...
<Trevinho> so they can also merge
<seb128> ah ok
<seb128> well, feel free to drop them an email
<seb128> or ping Robert at night
<k_alam> Trevinho: Hi, you told me to ping you...to review those bugs
<k_alam> Trevinho: Also please check ftbfs for hud, some sort of gtk-doc error on amd64, i386 compiles fine.....not sure how to fix that....
<k_alam> https://launchpadlibrarian.net/405435798/buildlog_ubuntu-disco-amd64.hud_14.10+17.10.20170619-0ubuntu2_BUILDING.txt.gz
<seb128> k_alam, where is that ftbfs?
<k_alam> seb128:  I haven't filed a bug.....jbicha said it could be a bug in gtk-doc.....but it gives errors like dh_install: Cannot find (any matches for) "usr/share/gtk-doc/*
<seb128> k_alam, well, on what serie/machine/ppa do you try to build?
<marcustomlinson> That's a bug in gobject-introspection-1.58.1 (btw)
<marcustomlinson> /usr/include/glib-2.0/gobject/gobject.h:725: syntax error, unexpected ')' in '    ((__typeof__(new_object)) (g_object_ref) (new_object));' at ')'
<k_alam> seb128: disco/lcy01-amd64-026/
<seb128> marcustomlinson, is that the hud/gtk-doc issue?
<marcustomlinson> seb128: I'm just referring to what I see in the log: https://launchpadlibrarian.net/405435798/buildlog_ubuntu-disco-amd64.hud_14.10+17.10.20170619-0ubuntu2_BUILDING.txt.gz
<seb128> jbicha, ricotz, ^ is that a known problem?
<seb128> marcustomlinson, right
<seb128> k_alam, I would say that the documentation issue is that gtkdoc-mktmpl got removed in 1.26 and hud still try to use that command
<marcustomlinson> right, but the build is not failing from that right
<k_alam> seb128: For gtkdoc-mktmpl, it should give errors like gtkdoc-mktmpl: command not found, but it doesn't....also i386 should also fail
<seb128> k_alam, the documentation is only built on the arch all arch which is amd64?
<seb128> k_alam, and the log has
<seb128> '-- gtkdoc-mktmpl not found
<seb128> -- gtkdoc was not found.
<seb128> -- Configuring done'
<seb128> it just doesn't error out on it
<marcustomlinson> That gobject-introspection issue is fixed in 1.58.2 btw. Alternatively hud should link against 1.58.0
<k_alam> seb128:  Yes, hud-doc on amd64......any idea how to fix that?
<k_alam> marcustomlinson: So build-depend on gobject-introspection >= 1.58.0 will do the trick ?
<marcustomlinson> I'd say gobject-introspection >= 1.58.2
<k_alam> Ok, thanks
<seb128> k_alam, marcustomlinson, we have now 1.58.3 in disco so a retry should fix that without having to change anything
<seb128> k_alam, well, someone needs to find the cmake/gtk-doc integration to stop using those not available commands
<seb128> or workaround would be to stop building the documentation until it's resolved
<k_alam> right, I will try fixing cmake/gtk-doc first
<seb128> thx
<seb128> maybe open a bug for discussing/tracking the work?
<k_alam> Yes, I am filing one now
<seb128> Trevinho, I was looking at https://code.launchpad.net/~3v1n0/dbus-test-runner/new-priv-gobject-abi/+merge/361260 and was tempted to try to sync with Debian, seems they included a similar fix in https://packages.qa.debian.org/d/dbus-test-runner/news/20181102T220415Z.html and that our delta is not big so maybe we don't need to maintain Ubuntu changes there anymore, wdyt?
<seb128> Trevinho, https://salsa.debian.org/debian/dbus-test-runner/blob/master/debian/patches/1002_new-gobject-private-api.patch
 * jbicha grumbles at autotools
 * Laney autos at grumbletools
<Trevinho> seb128: my fix was based on what in debian
<Trevinho> plus the control change IIRC
<Trevinho> so wanted to upstream it and then release a new upstream version
#ubuntu-desktop 2019-01-15
<willcooke> morning all
<jibel> Morning willcooke
<willcooke> bonjour jibel
<willcooke> ca va?
<jibel> willcooke, ça va bien et toi?
<willcooke> bien!
<oSoMoN> good morning desktoppers
<willcooke> hi oSoMoN!  Thanks for the screenshot
<oSoMoN> hey willcooke! you're welcome
<willcooke> oSoMoN, so far, so good :)
<oSoMoN> good :)
<duflu> Morning willcooke, jibel, oSoMoN
<duflu> (Europe for now)
<jibel> hi duflu
<willcooke> hi duflu, good afternoon
<willcooke> battery low, bbiab
<didrocks> good morning
<duflu> Hi didrocks
<didrocks> hey duflu
<oSoMoN> hey duflu, salut jibel & didrocks
<didrocks> salut oSoMoN
<jibel> Hello oSoMoN
<seb128> good morning desktopers
<didrocks> salut seb128
<seb128> lut didrocks, en forme ?
<didrocks> ça va, et toi ?
<seb128> nickel
<willcooke> seb128, you still OK to run the meeting today?
<willcooke> I will send out the reminder
<seb128> willcooke, hey, sure, thx for sending the reminder :)
<Trevinho> Morning
<seb128> hey trevinho, how are you?
<seb128> what are you doing on european time? ;)
<Trevinho> seb128: hey I'm good ;)
<didrocks> morning willcooke, Trevinho
<Trevinho> well, as the weekend I've been skiing I had to get up early and so I got used 😅
<Trevinho> didrocks: hi, morning you too
<Trevinho> seb128: ah the bileto with dbus test runner including Laney's change is ready for your final approval
<seb128> trevinho, url?
<seb128> trevinho, https://code.launchpad.net/~laney/dbus-test-runner/no-werror/+merge/352238 didn't get reviewed/approved, we need that before landing
<Trevinho> seb128: https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3574
<seb128> I understand the removed reference to Werror but it's not clear to me if the new dbus_test_task_prepare() symbol and the code changes are part of the "no Werror"
<seb128> sorry, https://code.launchpad.net/~indicator-applet-developers/dbus-test-runner/no-werror/+merge/361756 now
<Trevinho> seb128: I did review Laney's one on the fly of adapting it, no mayor change since that... but by reviewing I meant that too
<seb128> well, you didn't comment, landing is going to fail if the MP is not approved
<Trevinho> seb128: having an extra commit could be better though
<seb128> also as said I don't understand if the code changes are part of that, it feels like they should be a separate commit/explained
<seb128> let me comment on the mp saying that
<Laney> i'm innocent
<Trevinho> yes... I mean I just prepared the code...
<Laney> stop pinging me about this old MP
<Trevinho> Laney: never!
<Trevinho> good morning
<Trevinho> but no prescription exists here :-D
<didrocks> Laney never looked that innocent, it's suspicious
<seb128> hey Laney :)
<Laney> MUHAHAH
<Laney> what's up
<Trevinho> you've to split that diff 😘
<Laney> not going to do that
<Laney> I don't even know what it is
<Laney> delete it
<Trevinho> :'(
<Laney> I would at least remove/improve all those g_debug()
<Laney> did I really write this?
<Laney> very confusing
<Trevinho> Laney: you were young...
<seb128> Laney, trevinho, in we don't remember/understand the side changes let's drop those and just do the Werror thing?
<Laney> that's what I jus said
<Trevinho> I was about to say the same
<Laney> :>
<seb128> so we all agree, good :)
<seb128> Trevinho, I can press the landing button once it's ready, just give me a ping
<Trevinho> seb128: thanks, it's building right now
<andyrock> morning all!
<seb128> hey andyrock! how are you?
<andyrock> hey seb128, in the office \o/
<andyrock> came here in case I need a multi-head setup to reproduce the lockscreen issue on cosmic
<andyrock> seb128: you?
<seb128> oh, nice, enjoy the cookies :-)
<seb128> I'm good, did some reviews/sponsoring this morning to start the day!
<andyrock> I also came here for the free coffee 😂
<willcooke> :D
<Trevinho> seb128: https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3574 ready for your publish button press
<seb128> trevinho, done
<duflu> Trevinho, I'm noticing GC runs are still using 20-70% of my CPU during short profiling intervals. Do you think bumping the GC interval from 10s to 5m would hurt?
<duflu> It should yield 30x lower CPU overhead assuming there's not much to collect
<duflu> Correction: "20-70%" of gnome-shell's total usage, which isn't large
<willcooke> lunch, l8r
<Trevinho> duflu: mh... Maybe a bit less, but should not too much
<duflu> Trevinho, I want at least one order of magnitude improvement and ideally two. So that means 100s - 1000s
<duflu> But not today. I am done for today
<duflu> So the long term power usage will be lower, AND it won't cloud performance profiles
<duflu> Oh well. Night...
<andyrock> I think I found the issue with the lockscreen
<andyrock> \o/
<Laney> :D
<seb128> andyrock, well done!
<Nafallo> o/
<Nafallo> meeting?
<Laney> 1 hour
<Nafallo> hmmmm
<Nafallo> yes.
<Nafallo> hrmpf. my calendar on my phone set the meeting to 14:30. on the computer it's 15:30
<Nafallo> how annoying...
<seb128> Nafallo, Ubuntu on the computer?
<seb128> it's meeting time!
<seb128> #startmeeting Desktop Team Weekly Meeting 2019-01-15
<meetingology> Meeting started Tue Jan 15 14:30:29 2019 UTC.  The chair is seb128. Information about MeetBot at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/meetingology.
<meetingology> Available commands: action commands idea info link nick
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/RHiGQXZJ/ubuntu-desktop-1904-cycle | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting 2019-01-15 | Current topic:
<Nafallo> seb128: ... do you even need to ask? ;-)
<Nafallo> o/
<seb128> Nafallo, it means Ubuntu 1 - 0 you-phone-OS
<Nafallo> I blame Office 365 :-p
<seb128> Roll call: andyrock, dgadomski, didrocks, duflu (out), jbicha, jamesh (out), jibel, kenvandine (out), laney, oSoMoN, seb128, tkamppeter, trevinho, robert_ancell (out)
<didrocks> éhey
<Laney> áhi
<jbicha> hey
<Trevinho> o/
<oSoMoN> o/
<andyrock> o/
<seb128> sorry, was reading the late updates from the hub :)
<seb128> k, so bugs reviews
<seb128> 18.04.2 is getting close so now is time to focus on issues that need to land in that version
<seb128> #topic rls bugs review
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/RHiGQXZJ/ubuntu-desktop-1904-cycle | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting 2019-01-15 | Current topic: rls bugs review
<Nafallo> seb128: do we have a date yet? :-)
<seb128> * disco, http://reqorts.qa.ubuntu.com/reports/rls-mgr/rls-dd-incoming-bug-tasks.html / http://reqorts.qa.ubuntu.com/reports/rls-mgr/rls-dd-tracking-bug-tasks.html
<seb128> Nafallo, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BionicBeaver/ReleaseSchedule
<seb128> feb 7th according to that
<Nafallo> thanks
<seb128> the disco list has no incoming and the tracking list are either assigned or fix commited
<seb128> * cosmic, http://reqorts.qa.ubuntu.com/reports/rls-mgr/rls-cc-incoming-bug-tasks.html / http://reqorts.qa.ubuntu.com/reports/rls-mgr/rls-cc-tracking-bug-tasks.html
<seb128> no incoming
<seb128> tracking seems on shape
<seb128> * bionic
<seb128> http://reqorts.qa.ubuntu.com/reports/rls-mgr/rls-bb-incoming-bug-tasks.html is empty
<seb128> http://reqorts.qa.ubuntu.com/reports/rls-mgr/rls-bb-tracking-bug-tasks.html
<seb128> bug #1745032 is unassigned, I'm going to take it
<ubot5> bug 1745032 in upower (Ubuntu) "AC adapter status not detected on Asus ZenBook UX410UAK" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1745032
<seb128> (it's an OEM request so I think it's fair it's targetted)
<Trevinho> foundation?
<seb128> Trevinho, you mean?
<seb128> we look at the desktop section
<Trevinho> I mean doesn't seem something related to our packages, more something lowlevel no?
<seb128> upower is owned by us and there are gnome-control-center/gnome-shell changes
<seb128> no, I think it's fine that desktop own this one
<seb128> it's basically adding a new status to upower (which we own) and using that status in the GNOME UI
<Trevinho> ah, ok... I saw now the comment
<seb128> other one is bug #1811225 which I guess is for tjaalton
<ubot5> bug 1811225 in mesa (Ubuntu Bionic) "Mesa 18.2.8 stable release" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1811225
<Trevinho> I can include it in the g-s landing I was preparing if you want
<seb128> tjaalton, you aim at having that in 18.04.2?
<seb128> Trevinho, yes please, also Daniel had some fixes he wanted included that he commented about on the hub weekly post, but I guess you are aware of those/are looking at them?
<seb128> k, so I think that was it for the reviews
<Trevinho> yep, not sure we wanted to have the landing with the XUbuntuCancel thing + more things.
<seb128> I'm going to chase status update for some of the rls-bb-tracking bugs but after the meeting, I don't think we need to do that with everyone blocked
<Trevinho> that was also targetted for .2
<seb128> Trevinho, my gut feeling is that it's not important enough/too late for .2
<seb128> we got 0 user reports about it
<seb128> so not the most important thing probably
<seb128> wdyt?
<Trevinho> well it was bb tracking since ever xD, so you see why it wasn't higher prio for me too :D
<Trevinho> but well, since it's there it's a bit annoying to rebase everytime
<Trevinho> but I can do it if you prefer to keep it separated
<seb128> right, well let's do a landing for .2 targetted fix
<seb128> and then land that directly after
<Trevinho> as per the g-s landing, I've asked again upstream a new release, but again... nothing.
<seb128> :(
<seb128> gnome-shell upstream is a bit of a frustation still :/
<seb128> unsure how we can resolve that though
<Trevinho> ok, I'll prepare a silo with everything then, then you'll reupload.
<seb128> anyway, not a topic for that meeting, maybe one for fosdem over beer
<seb128> thx
<Trevinho> *much beer
<tjaalton> seb128: yes
<Laney> or never
<seb128> anyway
<seb128> #topic AOB
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/RHiGQXZJ/ubuntu-desktop-1904-cycle | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting 2019-01-15 | Current topic: AOB
<seb128> other topics?
<seb128> I use that section to say it again, 18.04.2 is getting close, if you have fixes that need to be in there/you think should be in there, now is time to get them uploaded
<didrocks> nothing for me
<Laney> yeah, wanted to start thinking about updating to gnome 3.32 at some point
<tkamppeter> The Bionic SRU bug 1804576 is stuck on openjdk-8, perhaps this should get an exception.
<ubot5> bug 1804576 in cups (Ubuntu Cosmic) "MaxJobTime=0 results in jobs being cancelled immediately instead of never" [Medium,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1804576
<seb128> tkamppeter, is openjdk-8 creating problem for cups? or just for the test? (in which case we can probably convince the SRU team to unblock cups)
<seb128> Laney, on 3.32 my opinion would be "those who are doing active work on a component and want to update it, feel free"
<seb128> I don't think we need to fear gtk4 depends at this point, I doubt it's a think for 3.32 now
<Laney> you mean having a random mix of versions?
<seb128> I would stay away from updating things nobody is actively looking at until .90
<seb128> well
<seb128> I wouldn't bother updating e.g games
<seb128> but if you/trevinho wants to jump on 3.31 for shell/nautilus/etc it sounds good to me
<seb128> I'm happy to look at g-c-c/g-s-d (also maybe Robert is interested by that one as well since he has been quite active upstream recently)
<seb128> well, just my 2 cents
<Trevinho> not that I've plenty of time, but I can
<tkamppeter> seb128, there is no complaint/bug report of someone having problems with openjdk and CUPS, it is just the test.
<seb128> everyone know what they have on their plates, if you want to do 3.31 updates feel free
<Trevinho> I'd give prio to the SRU first, then we see
<seb128> just don't do mass updates to an intermediate version to not look at bugs/keep up with fixes and/or updates then
<jbicha> we'll need to get libhandy MIR'd for at least gnome-control-center (it's a library from Purism for responsive UI)
<seb128> tkamppeter, k, let me talk to the SRU team
<seb128> jbicha, I though it was bundled and the copy used by default if the dep is not available?
<seb128> which was the recommended way atm
<jbicha> oh yeah, we can do that for 3.32
<jbicha> whether that is recommended is controversial :)
<seb128> my understanding from recent #gnome-hackers discussions was that it was the suggested approach atm
<didrocks> I bet libhandy doesn't have a stable API right now, so sounds curious to use it externally
<seb128> well, in any case I don't think that MIR blocks us
<seb128> k
<seb128> Laney, did you want more input on the topic/does that sound fine to you?
<Laney> no, I was mainly looking for any unknown reason why not to do it
<Laney> thx
<seb128> np
<seb128> other topic?
<seb128> seems not
<seb128> it's a wrap then!
<seb128> thank everyone
<seb128> #endmeeting
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/RHiGQXZJ/ubuntu-desktop-1904-cycle | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently
<meetingology> Meeting ended Tue Jan 15 14:58:26 2019 UTC.
<meetingology> Minutes:        http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/ubuntu-desktop/2019/ubuntu-desktop.2019-01-15-14.30.moin.txt
<oSoMoN> thanks!
<Laney> oh, we forgot the disco-proposed report
<Laney> can we get rid of emacs off our list?
<Nafallo> emacs the desktop package? *cries*
 * Laney drops gedit
 * jbicha drops glib
<seb128> oh, ups
<seb128> sorry about that!
<seb128> I don't remember what is pulling emacs in
<seb128> could have to do with tex
<seb128> which is ours
<Laney> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/78CXKjsSWW/ would do it
<seb128> ah :)
<seb128> I though emacs-common was also one thing needed/pulled it in
<seb128> willcooke, ^ do you have an opinion about dropping emacs for the supported desktop seed?
<willcooke> I do
<didrocks> "finally"
<willcooke> :)
<willcooke> It's a tricky one
<willcooke> lemme ponder it for a bit
<seb128> k
<didrocks> (I guess he's joking, isn't he?)
<willcooke> what's the package name for tex?
<willcooke> or more specifically, what's the size impact of having emacs?
<willcooke> I assume this isn't really a size issue though
<andyrock> Trevinho: https://github.com/micheleg/dash-to-dock/pull/868 do you mind taking a look?
<gitbot> micheleg issue (Pull request) 868 in dash-to-dock "theming: Ensure _trackingWindows contains valid windows" [Open]
<Trevinho> k
<andyrock> I you give a +1 I'll propose/push to ubuntu-dock too
<andyrock> *if
<andyrock> if you got cosmic you can try to reproduce the issue using firefox
<seb128> andyrock, you finally found the problem then?
<andyrock> seb128: yep, something that explains why trackingWindow contains invalid windows
<seb128> willcooke, no, it's the supported seed, we don't ship it on the iso. It's just that it ends up on our list of owned component, so like when autopkgtests fail it's for us to resolve
<seb128> andyrock, nice job!
<andyrock> seb128: basically we populate it using a list of windows but we listen for added and removed events on another list
<seb128> I see
<andyrock> usually the two list contains the same window
<seb128> and they happen to be similar most of the time so it usually works? ;)
<jbicha> willcooke: no size issue. It's just whether Canonical wants emacs to have main support
<andyrock> when dragging firefox tab arounds these two lists are not the same anymore
<seb128> ah, nice way to trigger it :)
<andyrock> I guess there are other ways to reproduce
<andyrock> it's not always the case, but the fix should be the corrent one
<andyrock> not a work-around
<jbicha> GNOME 3.32 should be a pretty nice update: Terminal will finally offer a headerbar and the GNOME3 appmenu is gone (hamburger menus for everyone)
<seb128> sounds like a bit boring if that's all there is to it :p
<jbicha> lol
<willcooke> seb128, ah I see.  Well yeah, I dont think it should be outs
<willcooke> *ours
<seb128> but do you think it should be in main/official supported by Canonical?
<seb128> unsure who makes those calls
<Laney> when we dropped evolution we asked support if any customers require it
<Laney> they said no, and then I did it
<seb128> willcooke, ^ can do you do that for emacs?
<willcooke> good call Laney, I will do that
<willcooke> yeah
<willcooke> sure thing
<seb128> thx
<seb128> want a trello card for it?
<Laney> might want to mention to Steve or someone as well in case they want to rescue it for some reason
<Laney> thx
<willcooke> yeah I will speak to Steve today too
<willcooke> today/tonight/soon
<willcooke> this week anyway
<Laney> high five
<andyrock> Trevinho: plase consider https://gitlab.gnome.org/GNOME/mutter/merge_requests/162 for the g-s update
<gitbot> GNOME issue (Merge request) 162 in mutter "clutter/x11: Implement keycode remap to keysyms on virtual key devices" [1. Bug, 5. Input, Merged]
<andyrock> it has been finally merged :)
<Laney> spam128
<jbicha> Trevinho: what new version of gnome-shell were you wanting?
<Trevinho> jbicha: I want a 3.28.4
<jbicha> then we'll probably need to do it ourselves
<jbicha> Trevinho: do you have GNOME commit rights yet?
<Trevinho> jbicha: I do, but I don't think Florian would be happy about
<jbicha> did you ask him to do 3.28.4 or did you offer to do it? :)
<Trevinho> nor I'd like to do it if maintainers don't want leave us the control
<jbicha> are you interesting in doing the release if the maintainers don't object?
<jbicha> https://gitlab.gnome.org/GNOME/gnome-shell/issues/910
<gitbot> GNOME issue 910 in gnome-shell "3.28.4 release" [Opened]
<jbicha> there's one more thing you'll need: someone with access to master.gnome.org to actually do the tarball upload (as mentioned at the end of https://wiki.gnome.org/MaintainersCorner/Releasing )
<seb128> Laney, sorry, wrong time to subscribe to nautilus bugs... :)
<Trevinho> jbicha: I've master.gnome.org access
<Trevinho> but again..
<jbicha> ok
<Trevinho> jbicha: also florian will do it, but we've no timing for that, so better to go with a snapshot if we've the .2 freeze
<jbicha> yes I see now (he replied on the gitlab issue and I think I can read between the lines)
<jbicha> are you going to use gbp pq to cherry-pick all the commits or are you going to make a snapshot tarball?
<Trevinho> I'd use a tarball...
<Trevinho> not sure what's the best way for that given the fact we're using gbp, but for sure they should not be patches
<Trevinho> or reviewing will be impossible
<Trevinho> so i was thinking to just update the upstream/gnome-3.28 branch and use that
<jbicha> ok
<jbicha> I'm glad it uses meson since I think it's easier to create tarballs for meson
<Trevinho> indeed
<Trevinho> that would imply updating pristine-tar or we can just avoid it for this?
<jbicha> unless you tell debian/gbp.conf otherwise, the pristine-tar branch is required for people to build your branch
<jbicha> I've generally just done the gbp pq thing, but admittedly I haven't done an SRU quite like this one
<jbicha> my closest was https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-builder/3.30.1-6ubuntu1 with 30+ commits but it 1) got accepted just before release and 2) is a universe pkg
<Trevinho> jbicha: would you mind to publish this https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3595 ?
#ubuntu-desktop 2019-01-16
<jbicha> robert_ancell: howdy
<robert_ancell> jbicha, hi
<willcooke> morning all
<duflu> Morning willcooke
<willcooke> afternoon duflu, how goes?
<jibel> Hi willcooke and duflu
<duflu> Oh hi jibel
<willcooke> hi jibel
<duflu> willcooke, goes OK. Except that the more publicity performance work gets, the more time I spend answering questions and not having time to do performance work
<duflu> You, willcooke?
<willcooke> duflu, all good.
<willcooke> Did our public session, was fine
<willcooke> Questions about 1/4 screen tiling
<didrocks> good morning
<duflu> Salut didrocks
<willcooke> hi didrocks
<didrocks> hey duflu, willcooke
<oSoMoN> good morning desktoppers
<duflu> Hi oSoMoN
<oSoMoN> hi duflu
<willcooke> hey oSoMoN
<oSoMoN> hi willcooke
<didrocks> salut oSoMoN
<oSoMoN> salut didrocks
<Laney> goedendag
<didrocks> hey Laney
<seb128> good morning desktopers
<seb128> lut oSoMoN didrocks, hey Laney willcooke
<didrocks> hey seb128
<duflu> Hoi Laney!
<duflu> (accent implied)
<duflu> Hi seb128
<willcooke> ho seb128
<seb128> brb, reboot for testing something
<Laney> hey didrocks sebNOTHERE duflu willcooke
<willcooke> morning Laney
<Laney> what up
<Laney> how's the braai?
<willcooke> MIA
<Laney> UNACCEPTABLE
<oSoMoN> hey Laney
<Laney> moin oSoMoN
<oSoMoN> salut seb128
<seb128> lut oSoMoN, comment ça va aujourd'hui ?
<oSoMoN> pas trop mal, et toi?
<seb128> ça va bien
<Trevinho> morningggs
<seb128> good morning Trevinho!
<Trevinho> hi seb128
<seb128> I'm still amazed to see you on european time :p
<seb128> how are you?
<Trevinho> ahaha, good... :D
<Trevinho> I will switch to somewhere in the atlantic soon maybe, but for now I can survive at this timezone
<seb128> :)
<Trevinho> question, I've proposed the mutter snapshot stuff, is it fine this way?
<Trevinho> we've to fork the pristine-tar ofc, but I guess it's not a big deal
<seb128> hum, I don't know about if that's right for pristine-tar, maybe Laney can help/has input on whether that's the right way to deal with it?
<Trevinho> what I've done is creating basically an upstream 3.28.3+git2018xxxx "fake" release, and then basically just using gbp as it was real.
<oSoMoN> buon giorno Trevinho
<Trevinho> Yeah, I expect some laney's feedback, so I can continue on shell too
<Trevinho> buenos dias oSoMoN!
<Trevinho> anyway it means also that there are a couple of fixed bugs which are not in disco yet, so I guess I should do the 3.31.4 release first :/
<Trevinho> thanks Laney, I wanted to ask about that version, it was wrong anyways in date though (I didn't pick the committed date -_-)
<Trevinho> but the strategy is it ok for you?
<Laney> oh you're commenting here
 * Laney wasn't looking at irc
<Laney> hey Trevinho
<Trevinho> hei dude
<Laney> looks fine, pls base your pristine-tar on salsa though, I'll push both upstream and pristine-tar to there too
<Trevinho> ok, good
<Laney> also where you have LP: #1, #2, #3, #4
<Laney> expand that to say what the bugs actually are please
<Trevinho> ok
<Laney> and make sure they are sru compliant of course, didn't check that :-)
<Trevinho> that will be the last bit in my workflow :)
<Trevinho> once I've all set I fix the bugs
<Laney> and yeh, fixed in disco
<Trevinho> and that's the thing
<Trevinho> for debian mutter you want the 3.31.x to be in experimental?
<Laney> they were behind on 3.32 releases weren't they?
<Laney> dunno
<Laney> maybe not, debian is in freeze, we should check with the team what they want for 3.32 things
<Trevinho> there are two changes that were not in there
<Trevinho> sooooo.... how handle mutter?
<Laney> same way for preparing it
<Trevinho> we do our thing only?
<Laney> just maybe upload to disco depending
<Trevinho> so using ubuntu versioning?
<Laney> would be in that case
<Trevinho> k
<oSoMoN> launchpad timing out when posting bug comments, how annoying…
<seb128> oSoMoN, yeah, that happens often :/
<Trevinho> Laney: I've pushed the pristine-tar and upstream/* changes to salsa for mutter, those can be merged already I think
<Trevinho> duflu: what tag do you use for tracking upstream-fixed bugs?
<duflu> Trevinho, I have changed style a few times and am currently not tracking any. So pick a style :)
<duflu> Either "fixed-in-3.45.6" or "fixed-in-mutter-3.45.6"
 * ogra recommends a bowtie
<Trevinho> duflu: we should start using a team-consistent way for this..
<Trevinho> .let's say that we should both have fixed-upstream (generic, to filter) and fixed-in- version
<Trevinho> so we can easily find them at release
<andyrock> morning all
<Trevinho> as we might skip one, so having the generic can help
<Trevinho> hi andyrock
<duflu> Trevinho, you are right. We need two tags to be able to filter, in two steps
<duflu> Hi andyrock
<duflu> And with that it is now 7pm. Time to organise dinner
<Trevinho> Laney: as per that .pot things, not sure... I've just generated the snapshot with make dist...
<Trevinho> might I miss some pkg?
<Laney> I don't know, ask someone upstream? :(
<Trevinho> wow... I didn't read this poem, ehm, commit before... https://gitlab.gnome.org/GNOME/mutter/commit/763ae36ceecb423dd97a01a543c0b4e11e3e2559
<marcustomlinson> lol
<OerHeks> interesting, https://mesonbuild.com/Quick-guide.html
<marcustomlinson> Billy Boyd – The Last Goodbye lyrics
<marcustomlinson> If you guys remember, Jussi (Meson creator) used to work at Canonical
<willcooke> kenvandine, https://gitlab.freedesktop.org/NetworkManager/NetworkManager/pipelines
<Laney> O_O
<jbicha> ask upstream 😭
<jbicha> if you used 'ninja dist' you should be fine: https://wiki.gnome.org/MaintainersCorner/Releasing
<jbicha> good morning
<seb128> hey jbicha
<seb128> jbicha, re your comment from yesterday, 'make dist' was one command as well and generating tarballs just fine :)
<jbicha> I think it was 3: ./autogen.sh; make; make dist   I've had to do it for gedit :)
<jbicha> I guess meson is 2 then
<seb128> you are right, that was so much more difficult
<jbicha> autotools just feels more icky to me
<seb128> glad that we solved that 1st class issue :)
<seb128> andyrock, thx for the review :)
<oSoMoN> kenvandine, when you have a minute, please review https://github.com/ubuntu/snapcraft-desktop-helpers/pull/174
<gitbot> ubuntu issue (Pull request) 174 in snapcraft-desktop-helpers "Tell libva where to find the drivers." [Open]
<kenvandine> oSoMoN: sure
<oSoMoN> this is a prerequisite to enabling accelerated video decoding in the chromium snap
<oSoMoN> I've got it half-working, trying to figure out the last remaining bits
<kenvandine> oSoMoN: merged
<oSoMoN> kenvandine, thanks!
<kenvandine> Will looks excited :-)
<Trevinho> Laney: if you're still here can you publish https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3596 please? [or copy to sru as the review team might be happier?]
<kenvandine> oSoMoN: chromium is core18 right?
<kenvandine> Wimpress said snapd has an issue with GL drivers
<oSoMoN> kenvandine, yes it is
<oSoMoN> there's also a problem with core18-based snaps on solus and Fedora 29, but I haven't managed to get the relevant people's attention so far
#ubuntu-desktop 2019-01-17
<willcooke> morning all
<willcooke> afternoon duflu
<duflu> Hi willcooke. Just back from physio. First time in 5 years :S
<duflu> As you said, all down hill...
<willcooke> duflu, how did it go?  Feeling stiff or not yet?
<duflu> willcooke, yes and probably more later
<oSoMoN> good morning desktoppers
<willcooke> hi oSoMoN
<duflu> Morning oSoMoN
<duflu> and good morning seb128
<seb128> hey duflu, how are you today?
<duflu> seb128, relatively good. How are you?
<oSoMoN> good afternoon duflu
<oSoMoN> good morning willcooke, seb128
<seb128> lut oSoMoN
<didrocks> good morning
<oSoMoN> salut didrocks
<didrocks> salut oSoMoN
<duflu> Morning didrocks
<didrocks> hey duflu
<willcooke> Hey seb128!  YC pinged about: https://bugs.launchpad.net/oem-priority/+bug/1809788
<ubot5> Error: ubuntu bug 1809788 not found
<willcooke> They said that it's fixed in 18.10
<willcooke> It's fairly minor from what I can see, the text overflows and gets clipped
<willcooke> But maybe its something backportable
<anikras>  /join #raspbian
<Laney> hi there
<duflu> Hi Laney
<duflu> come here often?
 * Laney starts a bar fight
<duflu> There's a bar?!
<seb128> hey Laney willcooke
<seb128> willcooke, yeah, sounds like a fine one to have as a target of opportunity
<Trevinho> goooood mooorniiing
<seb128> hey Trevinho
<Trevinho> seb128: hi!
<duflu> Morning Trevinho
<seb128> shrug, launchpad erroring out
<duflu> Launchpad often does when western Europe is waking up
<duflu> Moreso than other times
<seb128> well I think there is a daily cron job or something around 9am utc
<duflu> Also sometimes in my morning...
<Laney> this time it's that the DC broke
<seb128> they have been having load issues recently
<Laney> VPN died for me too
<seb128> Laney, where do you find those info?
<seb128> ah
<Laney> William also said in #launchpad
<seb128> I should maybe autojoin that channel
<andyrock> morning!
<duflu> Hi hi andyrock
<seb128> hey andyrock! how are you?
<andyrock> seb128: enjoying london blue sky :D
<andyrock> you?
<seb128> andyrock, I'm good thanks!
<seb128> andyrock, did you see my software-properties review yesterday?
<andyrock> seb128: yeah I will update the branch today
<andyrock> thanks for the review!
<seb128> np!
<seb128> I wonder what's going on with the signal
<seb128> did the binding change or something?
<andyrock> not sure tbh
<andyrock> weird that I didn't notice it before
<seb128> could be some gi issue in disco
<tkamppeter> There is another bug which could be resolved for the Bionic update: bug 1763520
<ubot5> bug 1763520 in gtk+3.0 (Ubuntu) "after upgrade to bionic, printing fails without explanation / logs / debuggability" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1763520
<tkamppeter> Here I have attached SRU patches and a someone to sponsor the upload is needed, to kick off the verification process.
<tkamppeter> I am not able to upload gtk+3.0 by myself.
<seb128> tkamppeter, right, I was sort of waiting on an upstream review to sponsor that one but they didn't pick it up yet :-/
<Laney> maybe try pinging ebassi
<Laney> that bug affects upgraders, right? so not .2 critical imho
<seb128> correct for upgraders
<k_alam> jbicha: Hi,
<jbicha> good evening
<seb128> hey k_alam jbicha
<k_alam> Good evening
<k_alam> seb128: hi
<k_alam> jbicha: Regarding the gnote-scope package you uploaded why does it not show in the repo?
<jbicha> it needs to be manually approved by a member of ~ubuntu-archive https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/disco/+queue?queue_state=0
<k_alam> Can we ping someone for that ?
<k_alam> seb128: Can you review the gsd-common transition bug ?
<seb128> k_alam, bug?
<k_alam> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/compiz/+bug/1811118
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1811118 in unity-settings-daemon (Ubuntu) "Transition from gnome-settings-daemon-schemas to gnome-settings-daemon-common (Disco)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<seb128> k_alam, done
<k_alam> Thanks.
<jbicha> k_alam: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-archive/+members :)
<k_alam> seb128:  Can you also sponsor this? The bzr repo is out of sync....so I added a patch....
<k_alam> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/indicator-application-gtk2/+bug/1810742
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1810742 in indicator-application-gtk2 (Ubuntu) "[FTBFS] Don't treat -Wdeprecated-declarations as errors" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<seb128> k_alam, I can have a look a bit later
<k_alam> seb128: Alright, no prob
<k_alam> jbicha: Thanks
<seb128> k_alam, you change description doesn't match the change
<seb128> Subject: Don't treat -Wdeprecated-declarations as errors
<seb128> I would expect the corresponding change to the use of '-Wno-deprecated-declarations'
<seb128> or such
<seb128> but you just plaining drop Werror, not only for deprecated-declarations
<k_alam> seb128: So "Don't use Werror..." would be ok ?
<seb128> yes
<seb128> k_alam, also, do we still need indicator-application-gtk2? it was added for xubuntu/lubuntu at the time because they didn't use gtk3
<seb128> but xfce is gtk3 now no?
<seb128> ah, bug #1811489
<ubot5> bug 1811489 in indicator-application-gtk2 (Ubuntu) "Please remove indicator-application-gtk2 from Ubuntu" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1811489
<seb128> jbicha, ^ usually you are interested by those craft cleaning :)
<seb128> cruft
<k_alam> yes, mostly....but there are other gtk2 apps and xfce gtk3 port is ongoing
<jbicha> k_alam: are you aware that *nothing* in Ubuntu depends or recommends indicator-application-gtk2?
<jbicha> maybe we can talk Seb into removing it :)
<k_alam> the doesn't list the reverse depends....But if nothing recommends it then I have no prob removing it....unity get rid of it long time ago
<k_alam> *got
<jbicha> k_alam: I believe libappindicator1 is what gtk2 apps need but there aren't any gtk2 Panels any more
<k_alam> yes gtk2 apps only needs libappindicator1
<seb128> right, the indicator was only for desktop panels that could load a gtk3 applet
<seb128> I'm fine removing it, let me do it
<k_alam> lxpanel-indicator-applet-plugin is still using it though ?
<k_alam> but that's lubuntu thing
<jbicha> k_alam: you could ask Lubuntu to remove that Ubuntu-specific package since LXDE is no longer supported
<seb128> they don't suggest/recommends it though?
<seb128> I was ready to press Y to delete it but I'm going to wait for that to be sorted out
<k_alam> it only suggests gtk2 panel indicators......
<tsimonq2> I can file the removal bug for that, sure.
<tsimonq2> I assume this is part of the GTK 2 removefest? ;)
<k_alam> tsimonq2: Once it drops from suggests (lxpanel-indicator-applet-plugin), it can be removed...I think
<tsimonq2> k_alam: Reverse-suggests does not dictate removal or non-removal.
<k_alam> tsimonq2: Ok, then I guess it can be removed
#ubuntu-desktop 2019-01-18
<didrocks> good morning
<duflu> Hi didrocks
<didrocks> hey duflu
<jibel> Hi duflu
<duflu> Morning jibel
<willcooke> hi gang
<jibel> hi willcooke
<didrocks> hey willcooke
<duflu> Oops, morning willcooke
<oSoMoN> good morning desktoppers, happy Friday!
<duflu> Morning oSoMoN
<oSoMoN> good afternoon duflu
<seb128> good morning desktopers
<oSoMoN> salut seb128
<seb128> lut oSoMoN! c'est vendredi! en forme? ;)
<oSoMoN> seb128, fatigué, mais c’est vendredi :) et toi?
<seb128> un peu pareil
<Laney> yo
<seb128> hey Laney, how are you?
<Trevinho> Bonjiur!
<seb128> lut trevinho
<Trevinho> hi Laney and seb128
<Laney> hey seb128 Trevinho
<Laney> seb128: good, looking forward to the weekend - got a friend coming to visit tonight
<Laney> party time
<Laney> you? how's france?
<seb128> ah, nice!
<seb128> grey today :p but good to be there for the w.e!
<Laney> :>
<seb128> lol, bug #1771109
<ubot5> bug 1771109 in libidn2-0 (Ubuntu) "Domain names containing emoji characters are not supported in console applications" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1771109
<seb128> emoji in domain names feels a weird thing to do :p
<Trevinho> don't we live in weird times? www.😂.com to get more happiness!
<Laney> :D
<Laney> I registered downthe.pub the other day
<Laney> 🍺.pub would go quite nicely with that
<Laney> unavailable 😢
<seb128> trevinho, does bug #1809788 ring any bell to you? (the reported states it's fixed in 18.10 but I'm not sure it's true either)
<ubot5> bug 1809788 in OEM Priority Project "bionic - TBT authentication message will be cut from the dialog box" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1809788
<jibel> I've a problem with tracker-store that uses 100% cpu, how do I stop it?
<jibel> if I just kill it it restarts automatically
<Trevinho> jibel: wondering why you don't like such features in the winter... it's a warming system!
<Trevinho> anyway I suppose is dbus activated so... remove the service file -_-
<jibel> Trevinho, it's my contribution to climate change, reduce warming
<Trevinho> seb128: can't remember any fix committed for that but I can give a look
<seb128> trevinho, it's not a priority but if/when you have some slot that would be nice since oem asked about it
<jibel> the log is full of failures like https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/nJm48fdCYw/
<seb128> the error looks similar to https://gitlab.gnome.org/GNOME/tracker/issues/40
<gitbot> GNOME issue 40 in tracker "tracker-store restart loop" [Closed]
<seb128> the commit was after 2.1.6 which is the most recent version/what we have in disco
<seb128> so 'tracker reset --hard' for you?
<jibel> seb128, yes, it seems to
<Laney> seb128: that bolt thing, it happens for me in bionic, what about you?
<Laney> you can just run 'boltctl enroll foo', no need for hw
<jamesh> kenvandine: fyi: the inhibit portal support will probably work with GTK 3.24 in the container: there was some changes to the GTK side code there.
<Laney> s/bionic/disco/ oops
<seb128> Laney, ah, yes it happens on bionic. But when I tried on disco yesterday (but that was with another polkit dialog) it didn't seem fixed there
<jamesh> It might be possible to backport just that change to 3.22, but I suspect we'll find more and more cases where we want a newer GTK for core18 based snaps
<Laney> and cosmic
<Laney> basically it doesn't seem fixed :P
<seb128> thx, that confirms what I saw
<seb128> Trevinho, ^
<seb128> the bug submitter probably got confused or did test wrong
<jamesh> while not wanting to do wholesale upgrades of bionic systems
<seb128> Laney, thx for testing (and for the 'boltctl enroll foo' tip)
<seb128> jamesh, don't even think about it, we are not going to SRU gtk 3.24 to bionic :p
<Laney> np!
<jamesh> seb128: I think it would be a bad idea too.  The problem is that snapcraft doesn't make it easy to e.g. build against a PPA, so for simple things pushing things to bionic-updates has been the path of least resistance
<jamesh> seb128: I think we're probably going to end up needing a "bionic-overlay" PPA with corresponding snapcraft support
<seb128> right, well first thing would be to try to backport the commits that look like portal fixes if that seems easy
<Trevinho> ok I'll see to fix it
<seb128> Trevinho, you can probably put it low on the priority list, you are busy enough and it's minor
<seb128> willcooke, ^ do you know how much the oem team cares about bug #1809788? It looks cosmetic to me (and doesn't seem fixed in newer versions)
<ubot5> bug 1809788 in OEM Priority Project "bionic - TBT authentication message will be cut from the dialog box" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1809788
<seb128> Trevinho, in any case that's bug fixing so for after feature freeze I would say
<Laney> nominated for the rls directly, should get an assignee ;-)
<Trevinho> I agree
<Trevinho> I agree
<seb128> tssss willcooke :)
<kenvandine> jamesh: thanks
<seb128> k, enough for this week, have a nice w.e desktopers!
<oSoMoN> seb128, have a good week-end!
<Laney> my friend just arrived, so I'll go entertain him
<Laney> laters!
<oSoMoN> have a good week-end everyone
#ubuntu-desktop 2019-01-19
<OerHeks> awesome list https://imgur.com/gallery/ucrTgi0
<sarnold> pity it's all images and thus not searchable :) heh
<OerHeks> https://mobiviki.com/?s=linux -- https://mobiviki.com/2018/06/23/top-100-most-useful-software-which-you-will-not-believe-to-be-free/
<JanC> those lists seem rather personal to their authors...
<edarfoc> hi guys
<edarfoc> did you notice search is broken in the GTK+3 file chooser?
#ubuntu-desktop 2020-01-13
<duflu> RAOF, does "unapproved" mean waiting on a human? https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/bionic/+queue?queue_state=1&queue_text=
<RAOF> Yes
<duflu> Hmm, Seb said it was done
<duflu> RAOF, what level of human? :)
<RAOF> An SRU team member.
<duflu> Righteo, I'll just add a note in my status report
<oSoMoN> good morning desktoppers
<oSoMoN> and happy Monday!
<duflu> Morning oSoMoN
<jibel> hi everyone
<oSoMoN> hey duflu
<oSoMoN> salut jibel
<jibel> Salut oSoMoN, bon week end?
<duflu> Hi jibel
<didrocks> good morning
<duflu> Hi didrocks
<didrocks> hey duflu!
<seb128> gooood morning desktopers!
<didrocks> salut seb128
<seb128> lut didrocks, en forme ? bien rentré ? bon w.e ?
<didrocks>  bien rentré, oui. Cela faisait du bien d’être en week-end. Et toi ?
<duflu> Morning seb128
<seb128> didrocks, bon w.e tranquille :)
<seb128> hey duflu, how are you?
<seb128> didrocks, new azerty layout? do you know what changed compared to the current one? is that something you consider making default for french?
<didrocks> seb128: I think it's a little too drastic to change the default for us
<didrocks> https://norme-azerty.fr/ is a good summary of what changed
<seb128> k, I've no idea what it changed/where it comes from
<seb128> thx
<didrocks> I bought one this week-end
<didrocks> as the other keyboard is dead
<didrocks> learning to type… Hard to change your habits
<seb128> is that a new 'official' layout?
<clobrano> good morning all 0/
<didrocks> it's the only official one
<didrocks> none were official before
<seb128> I know the government was working on a new standard layout updated
<didrocks> this is the only norm
<didrocks> hey clobrano!
<seb128> k, probably the ongoing work I read about a year ago
<didrocks> seb128: yeah, this is the result
<clobrano> hey didrocks! How are you?
<didrocks> clobrano: good, thanks! How was your flight back?
<seb128> cool, I didn't see any news about them having it 'done', thx for the website
<didrocks> seb128: normalized in April 2019
<didrocks> me neither
<seb128> hey clobrano, how are you?
<didrocks> until I went on LDLC to buy a new keyboard
<didrocks> and saw that option…
<clobrano> didrocks, very relaxing
<clobrano> hey seb128, good, yourself?
<duflu> Oh. No chat notification...
<seb128> didrocks, they have a key for … :-)
<duflu> Yes, good thanks seb128
<didrocks> seb128: YES …
<seb128> didrocks, that alone makes it worth!
<seb128> :)
<didrocks> exactly!
<didrocks> TBH. it seems the special keys makes more sense
<didrocks> just have to get used to it
<seb128> clobrano, I'm good thanks
<didrocks> even { and } are a little bit more accessible
<didrocks> and yeah. you don't have to press shift to get a .
<seb128> didrocks, yeah, easy access to « » … æ œ etc
<didrocks> right
<seb128> I like it
<didrocks> ê is a little bit hard though. far away
<didrocks> but overall. from this 15 minutes typing (you are challenging me), it looks good :p
<seb128> but yeah, not matching what is printed on most keyboard is a problem so not easy to change the default
<didrocks> just that we can't default to it as nobody has such a keyboard and the glyphs won't match
<seb128> exactly
<didrocks> :)
<seb128> anyway, I learnt something, thx :)
<didrocks> yw!
<marcustomlinson> morning seb128 didrocks clobrano and duflu
<marcustomlinson> how is everyone today?
<seb128> hey marcustomlinson! I'm good, how are you? had a good w.e?
<didrocks> hey marcustomlinson, good, and you?
<marcustomlinson> yeah pretty decent thanks, finally finished all the IKEA for the new baby room :) Also drove to down to the border so that I could put one foot in Scotland and one in England
<seb128> :-)
<duflu> Morning marcustomlinson
<Laney> morning
<didrocks> Laney: hey!
<duflu> Hi Laney
<Laney> hey didrocks and duflu, happy monday to you
<duflu> Bon Montag Laney
<seb128> hey Laney! how are you? had a great w.e?
<marcustomlinson> yo Laney
<Wimpress> Morning desktopppers
<Wimpress> Oooh. 3 p's. Bonus.
<Laney> hey duflu seb128 marcustomlinson Wimpress
<Laney> seb128: yeah, nice and relaxing thanks, you?
<marcustomlinson> morning Wimpppress
<Wimpress> Lulz :-ppp
<Laney> pppick up a penguin
<duflu> Morning Wimpress
<seb128> hey Wimpress
<seb128> Laney, similar, we mostly stayed inside it did a bit of work in the appartement, just went outside for a walk yesterday
<Wimpress> I gave the kitchen a spring clean. SLowly working round the rooms :-)
<oSoMoN> hey didrocks, seb128, marcustomlinson, Laney, Wimpress
<seb128> lut oSoMoN, en forme ? bon w.e?
<oSoMoN> ça va, et toi?
<oSoMoN> jibel, sorry I missed your message earlier, I was caught in the morning rush to get the girls ready for school… I had a good week-end, and you?
<didrocks> hey oSoMoN. Wimpress
<seb128> oSoMoN, that va bien :)
<marcustomlinson> morning oSoMoN
<oSoMoN> cosmic was such a cool release that people are still using it and reporting bugs against it…
<oSoMoN> I dist-upgraded to focal yesterday, and all went well except that my desktop wallpaper was lost on the way, it's now plain black. I think this happened during the actual upgrade, before rebooting. Where shall I file a bug?
<seb128> what kind of wallpaper did you use? image? from what source/package, is that still available?
<seb128> get org.gnome.desktop.background picture-uri
<Wimpress> I upgraded with `update-manager` last week, didn't encounter that. I am using the default wallpaper however.
<oSoMoN> osomon@bribon:~$ gsettings get org.gnome.desktop.background picture-uri
<oSoMoN> 'file:///usr/share/backgrounds/Crocus_Wallpaper_by_Roy_Tanck.jpg'
<oSoMoN> osomon@bribon:~$ LANG=C ls /usr/share/backgrounds/Crocus_Wallpaper_by_Roy_Tanck.jpg
<oSoMoN> ls: cannot access '/usr/share/backgrounds/Crocus_Wallpaper_by_Roy_Tanck.jpg': No such file or directory
<oSoMoN> it looks like bzr was finally converted to python3, but qbzr wasn't :/
<oSoMoN> that wallpaper was part of ubuntu-wallpapers-bionic
<seb128> oSoMoN, the question now is why -bionic got removed
<oSoMoN> yeah, I'm trying to find out from the apt logs
<seb128> you upgraded from eoan?
<seb128> or bionic?
<oSoMoN> from eoan
<oSoMoN> mmm, /var/log/apt doesn't contain logs for the dist-upgrade, that's weird
<seb128>  /var/log/dist-upgrade?
<oSoMoN> right, just found it
<oSoMoN> "[…] The following packages are marked for removal: […] ubuntu-wallpapers-bionic […]"
<oSoMoN> that explains it, but it doesn't say why
<oSoMoN> it's list in unused dependencies
<oSoMoN> the only rdepends is actually a suggest in ubuntu-wallpapers, but this hasn't changed in focal, it was already the case in eoan
<oSoMoN> so I'm not sure why that package wasn't removed when I upgraded to eoan (or to disco before it)
<Laney> they're meant to be kept, but I can't remember the precise mechanism we were using to ensure that
<oSoMoN> I'll file a bug against ubuntu-wallpapers
<lool> Hi folks, I've upgraded from 19.10 to focal yesterday; was relatively painless modulo a wifi driver issue with 5.4 and my empathy accounts being gone
<lool> I was using just a VOIP account in empathy (with Canonical SIP); now empathy always prompt me to add a local network account and I can't add a SIP account
<lool> anyone using empathy + SIP account on focal?
<oSoMoN> there we go, bug #1859431
<ubot5> bug 1859431 in ubuntu-wallpapers (Ubuntu) "dist-upgrading to focal removed ubuntu-wallpapers-bionic" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1859431
<lool> hmm I guess empathy is not maintained
<lool> pidgin and ekiga websites seem fairly unmaintained too; any recommendation?
<jibel> Hi lool, happy new year! For voip I use linphone and I'm happy with it.
<lool> happy new year to you too   :-)
<lool> thanks for the recommendation; I had forgotten about linphone, I used it a while back
<lool> this was also promising: https://snapcraft.io/jami
<lool> Hmm I can't add an account into linphone either; I wonder if I have some larger settings db issue
<lool> Grmblb, rebooted, tried adding an account, no error popup but it's not added; no error in terminal either
<seb128> oSoMoN, I'm unsure how to debug why it has been removed, maybe try asking juliank if he has a clue?
<lool> jibel: config UI seems to be broken with linphone, but it worked; thanks for the recommendation! I ended up configuring it by hand in .linphonerc, the CLI client worked for a call, then I used the graphical client ignoring the assistant and the fact it listed no account
<lool> I also tried twinkle which a Qt alternative in the archive; the config UI worked and I was able to make a call, but DTMF was foobared so I couldn't rely on t
<lool> *it
<oSoMoN> seb128, yeah, I'll do that
<hellsworth> good morning everyone!
<oSoMoN> good morning hellsworth
<hellsworth> hi there oSoMoN !
<hellsworth> did you have a nice weekend?
<oSoMoN> nice, relaxing, and too short :) you?
<hellsworth> ha yes i understand!
<hellsworth> it was good. lots of quality baby playtime which is good. she's sooooo close to walking and it's super fun to work with her :)
<didrocks> good morning hellsworth :)
<hellsworth> hi didrocks !
<seb128> bah, what does that mean?
<seb128> $ git checkout -b upstream/latest
<seb128> fatal: cannot lock ref 'refs/heads/upstream/latest': 'refs/heads/upstream' exists; cannot create 'refs/heads/upstream/latest'
<Laney> it sounds like you can't make a branch called foo/bar when you have one called foo already
<seb128> k, I guess I will try to delete 'upstream'
<seb128> then checkout upstream/latest origin/upstream
<seb128> hopefully that works
<seb128> I'm trying to rename the n-m branch
<seb128> (following debian)
<Laney> good goal
<hellsworth> forum.snapcraft.io isn't loading for me (but snapcraft.io is just fine). does anyone else  have issues loading this page?
<hellsworth> i keep getting 503 service unavailable
<marcustomlinson> hellsworth: yeah broken for me
<marcustomlinson> oh just came back
<hellsworth> oh so it itd
<hellsworth> did
<hellsworth> thanks marcustomlinson !
<marcustomlinson> I fix thigs, what can I say
<hellsworth> :)
<seb128> tjaalton, shouldn't mesa-common-dev also depends on libx11-xcb-dev?
<seb128> tjaalton, webkit2gtk ftbfs now with that error
<seb128> /usr/include/gstreamer-1.0/gst/gl/x11/gstgldisplay_x11.h:26:10: fatal error: X11/Xlib-xcb.h: No such file or directory
<seb128> the gstreamer dev depends on libgl1-mesa-dev, libegl1-mesa-dev, libgles2-mesa-dev
<seb128> which used to be enough to bring that header and isn't anymore?
<tjaalton> seb128: I'll check tomorrow
#ubuntu-desktop 2020-01-14
<oSoMoN> good morning desktoppers
<jibel> Bonjour oSoMoN, ça va?
<oSoMoN> salut jibel, ça va, et toi?
<jibel> oSoMoN, bien bien, merci :)
<didrocks> good morning
<seb128> didrocks, salut, comment ça va aujourd'hui ?
<didrocks> salut seb128, ça va, et toi ?
<seb128> didrocks, un peu fatigué mais sinon ça va, faut que je me couche plus tôt :)
<didrocks> héhé
<tjaalton> seb128: if gstreamer dev directly imports Xlib-xcb.h, it should add libx11-xcb-dev to it's deps
<seb128> tjaalton, so it worked by luck before?
<tjaalton> yeah
<tjaalton> the list of libegl1-mesa-dev deps was pretty big, and some of them seemed pointless when I did the migration to new libglvnd
<tjaalton> I could add "convenience deps" back to libegl1-mesa-dev, but would prefer not to
<seb128> tjaalton, k, fair enough, hopefully it doesn't make half of the archive not build anymore :)
<tjaalton> I'd have heard by now ;)
<oSoMoN> bonjour didrocks, seb128
<seb128> lut oSoMoN, en forme ?
<oSoMoN> bien, et toi?
<seb128> un peu fatigué, me suis couché trop tard et reveillé trop tôt
<tjaalton> there were a few reports of mistakes of the migration, I've fixed some deps along the way
<seb128> mais sinon ça va :)
<Laney> yo
<didrocks> salut oSoMoN, hey Laney
<oSoMoN> yo Laney
<oSoMoN> ricotz, good morning! I re-enabled and updated unity-menubar.patch in the firefox-beta.* branches, don't forget to pull before the next beta candidate
<seb128> k, back
<seb128> hey Laney, how are you today?
<ricotz> oSoMoN, hi, thank you
<Laney> hey didrocks oSoMoN seb128
<Laney> seb128: doing alright! had a relaxing night last night
<Laney> you?
<Laney> one second, alarm repair man is here
<ricotz> hey seb128 didrocks Laney tjaalton ;)
<Laney> moin ricotz
<seb128> Laney, I'm good, a bit tired
<seb128> I had a match of 'tennis' for a club friendly competition they do over the winter yesterday evening
<seb128> I won but that was not great, too much wind, unsure you could call what we played tennis anymore, it was more 'chase the ball that got pushed on the other side of the court compared to where it was going' :(
<seb128> ricotz, hey, how are you?
<seb128> ricotz, do you have any clue what component to blame for that build error https://launchpadlibrarian.net/459258716/buildlog_ubuntu-focal-armhf.indicator-keyboard_0.0.0+19.10.20190716-0ubuntu2_BUILDING.txt.gz ?
<Laney> haha
<seb128> PangoFT2-1.0.gir:27.5-32.65: error: The symbol `PangoFc' could not be found
<seb128> it's pango itself I would guess?
<Laney> it's been really windy here too, storm brendan apparently
<ricotz> seb128, hi, I am fine, my flu is on its way out ;)
<ricotz> seb128, I guess what Laney said
<marcustomlinson> morning desktoppers
<Laney> hey marcustomlinson
<Laney> ricotz: not sure I was talking about pango ¬_¬
<ricotz> Laney, opps
<ricotz> oops
<didrocks> hey ricotz!
<ricotz> seb128, I meant you answered your own question then
<ricotz> seb128, explicitly adding "--pkg PangoFc-1.0" is worth a try
<oSoMoN> good morning marcustomlinson
<seb128> ricotz, thx
<didrocks> morning marcustomlinson
<seb128> hey marcustomlinson
<marcustomlinson> hi Laney ricotz oSoMoN didrocks seb128
<Laney> jibel: just pointing out that superm1 replied to you on https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-installer/ubiquity/+git/ubiquity/+merge/376777
<jibel> Laney, yes thanks, I saw his reply but didn't have time to come back to him. I think it's fine to merge but need to do some tests first
<Laney> ok, I just wanted to remind you in case it got lost
<seb128> trello card it :)
<seb128> there is no loosing in trello, just cards being ignored :p
<Laney> sure why not
<Laney> I wish Trello would remember that I closed that 'board is set to public' banner
<Laney> deltas, deltas everywhere
<Laney> update excuses by team is a bloomin mess
<seb128> the way those transitions are handled is not great :/
<seb128> which I keep trying to raise without luck :(
<seb128> Laney, glib2.0 autopkgtest fails with the new python-dbusmock, https://objectstorage.prodstack4-5.canonical.com/v1/AUTH_77e2ada1e7a84929a74ba3b87153c0ac/autopkgtest-focal/focal/amd64/g/glib2.0/20200110_062735_9c008@/log.gz
<seb128> ERROR: test_low_memory_warning_portal_signal (__main__.TestLowMemoryMonitorPortal)
<seb128> FileNotFoundError: [Errno 2] No such file or directory: '/usr/libexec/xdg-desktop-portal': '/usr/libexec/xdg-desktop-portal'
<seb128> Does adding xdg-desktop-portal as a Depends to test looks fine to you?
<seb128> gio/tests/memory-monitor-portal.py.in:            self.wait_for_bus_object('org.freedesktop.portal.Desktop',
<seb128> I guess that was not an issue before because that mock was only added in the newest release
<seb128> (of python-dbusmock)
<Laney> sounds right
<Laney> I think I did a glib commit to make it skip those tests with the old dbusmock
<seb128> thx
<Laney> but breaking with the new one seems likely enough
<Laney> presumably broken in unstable too then
<seb128> I will add the Depends to salsa
<seb128> Laney, no, that API/those tests are new in glib 2.63 and that's only in exp atm
<Laney> mmm
<Laney> exp + unstable dbusmock
<seb128> rght
<seb128> that is buggy indeed
<seb128> do you think it's worth an upload to experimental only for that change?
<seb128> I can do it, I was going to only stack in salsa for now though
<seb128> also I should have used #debian-gnome, sorry
<Laney> np
<Laney> dunno, I probably would but that's just me maybe
<seb128> Laney, jibel, do you guys know what's going on with the bionic iso tests? I keep getting spammed about failing jobs
<Laney> don't know, I did notice that too and thought to say something but then forgot
<pitti> Laney, seb128: bonjour !
<pitti> still trouble with dbusmock? :/
<seb128> pitti, salut!
<seb128> pitti, yes, glib tests are unhappy
<jibel> I don't find it useful to create cards for mp to review, there is already lp for that and it's duplicating the work
<seb128> pitti, I just add my  page on github to open an issue
<seb128> pitti,
<seb128>   File "/usr/libexec/installed-tests/glib/memory-monitor-dbus.py", line 52, in setUp
<seb128>     self.memory_monitor = Gio.MemoryMonitor.dup_default()
<seb128> AttributeError: type object 'MemoryMonitor' has no attribute 'dup_default'
<pitti> seb128: hadess recently added some low-memory-monitor interface, and a dbusmock for it
<seb128> pitti, right, ^
<seb128> unsure what side is out of sync though
<Laney> hey pitti!
<pitti> hmm, is that related to python-dbusmock at all? that rather sounds like glib's own GI bindings?
<jibel> seb128, no, they started failing with the new kernel and gcc in december but couldn't figure out why.
<jibel> seb128, installation works manually
<seb128> jibel, :(
<pitti> seb128: if glib now actually uses dbusmock for its own unit tests, then that would make sense, though
<seb128> pitti, it does
<pitti> however, the mock doesn't have any methods by itself, in particular not a .dup_default()
<pitti> the only thing that it can do is to send a signal
<pitti> honestly I find that pretty pointless
<seb128> pitti, https://gitlab.gnome.org/GNOME/glib/blob/master/gio/tests/memory-monitor-portal.py.in
<pitti> I discussed that a bit in https://github.com/martinpitt/python-dbusmock/pull/54 , it would have been a lot easier to set up the mock dynamically in glib's tests IMHO
<pitti> but hadess insisted that it would be better that way *shrug*
<seb128> right...
<Laney> isn't that rather on the g-i side?
<pitti> right, I was about to ask..
<pitti> .dup_default() sounds a lot like a standard GObject method?
<seb128> yes
<Laney> I think we need a g-i with those annotations
<seb128> I guess we need https://gitlab.gnome.org/GNOME/gobject-introspection/commit/d2b48963
<Laney> looks likely
<pitti> in Debian, dbusmock 0.19 successfully ran (https://ci.debian.net/packages/p/python-dbusmock/unstable/amd64/), and the recent glib 2.62.4 also succeeded against it (https://ci.debian.net/packages/g/glib2.0/unstable/amd64/)
<pitti> but I suppose we are talking about a newer glib here
<Laney> yep, the exp version
<seb128> pitti, yes, those API/tests are new in glib 2.63 which is in experimental
<pitti> ah, and debci doesn't test exp
<Laney> guess a g-i release would be nice
<dholbach> hiya
<Laney> ricotz: are you in contact with creiter or do you fancy tagging a g-i release?
<Laney> heeeeeeeeeeey dholbach
<Laney> long time!
<Laney> pitti: i assume you're coming to fosdem?
<pitti> Laney: yes! assuming that the killer virus doesn't strike me down again :)
 * pitti will try really hard to not pick up something in Brno this time :)
<Laney> 💀💀💀
<ogra> geez ... pitti *and* dholbach in the desktop channel ...
 * ogra feels 5y younger !!
<pitti> itz GTK bug!
<ogra> hahaha
<seb128> :-)
<pitti> we should found a new distro, or something
<seb128> good old times
<Laney> german overload, we aren't prepared for this any more!
<ricotz> hahaha
<seb128> pitti, let's call it "LaDistro" and make french default :p
<pitti> mais on encore parle français ici, n'est ce pas ?
<seb128> tout à fait
<seb128> didrocks, n'est-ce pas ?
<dholbach> I have an issue with some desktop snaps on Ubuntu - not sure if anyone has an idea what it might be: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/wppmS8fN8F/
<pitti> seb128: +1, finally no trouble with pesky langpacks
<pitti> there is didrocks spoiling us having a moment
<seb128> dholbach, no error in the log, is that just that it exits?
<dholbach> yes, it just exits
<seb128> marcustomlinson, kenvandine, ^ any idea about how to debug that snap problem?
<marcustomlinson> dholbach: anything in the journal? apparmor denials perhaps?
<seb128> marcustomlinson, he left for lunch but he said he would reply to backlog once he's back
<ricotz> Laney, creiter did the last releases, so better to contact him
<Laney> don't find him on IRC, thought you might have a way
<Laney> otherwise I can mail I guess
<marcustomlinson> dholbach: there are a number of angles you could debug from: 1. check the journal, 2. snap run --strace <snap>, GTK_DEBUG=all snap run <snap>
<ricotz> Laney, oh, I see, yeah, please mail him
<Laney> okey
<Laney> done
<dholbach> hey marcustomlinson - thanks for the suggestions - nothing interesting in the journal, but the strace ends with https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/5HHF5qwS2f/
<dholbach> I also saw https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/KVmcVyjTxS/ in the journal now - not sure if that's related though?
<marcustomlinson> dholbach: hmm
<marcustomlinson> very odd. could you try `mv ~/snap/signal-desktop ~/snap/signal-desktop-backup` then try launch signal-desktop again
<marcustomlinson> dholbach: ^
<dholbach> marcustomlinson: that made it work - I'll check if the same is true for standard-notes
<dholbach> same
<marcustomlinson> dholbach: so question is how did the user data get into that state (whatever state that is)
<marcustomlinson> are you developing these snaps?
<dholbach> no
<dholbach> standard-notes is maintained by Alan
<dholbach> signal-desktop by "snapcrafters"
<dholbach> [daniel@reef ~ ]$ diff -ruN snap/signal-desktop-backup/ snap/signal-desktop | diffstat | tail -n 1
<dholbach>  3491 files changed, 1241 insertions(+), 252576 deletions(-)
<dholbach> [daniel@reef ~ ]$
<marcustomlinson> no I just meant are you fiddling with them
<marcustomlinson> I guess not
<dholbach> no
<dholbach> all right... it looks like removing all of ~/snap/<app>/<rev>/.{config,themes,local} makes it work again
<marcustomlinson> dholbach: what is dodgy is line 19 of https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/5HHF5qwS2f/
<marcustomlinson> the . in the rmdir call is invalid
<dholbach> yeah... no idea where that's coming from
<marcustomlinson> That's almost certainly coming from the desktop-launch script
<marcustomlinson> dholbach: I _think_ b is set to '.' here: https://github.com/ubuntu/snapcraft-desktop-helpers/blob/master/common/desktop-exports#L198
<marcustomlinson> dholbach: yeah so that was the issue, I've got a fix in the pipeline for this: https://github.com/ubuntu/snapcraft-desktop-helpers/pull/201/commits/548a6e605997b9da5ea3466ddb3a0abaa6b49a40
<dholbach> well done!
<dholbach> what will need to be done? will snap authors need to rebuild their snaps?
<marcustomlinson> dholbach: unfortunately yes :/
<dholbach> popey: ^
<kenvandine> marcustomlinson: are you piling on unrelated fixes to the existing PR?
<marcustomlinson> but fortunately it looks like not many people are seeing this
<popey> dholbach: does the version in the edge channel work for you?
<popey> (of signal-desktop)
<marcustomlinson> kenvandine: busted. It's pretty small though (he looks with puppy eyes)
<dholbach> popey: an issue in the desktop-launch script
<dholbach> popey: so unrelated to upstream source
<popey> dholbach: the version in edge was built today
<popey> when was the desktop launch script fixed?
<dholbach> popey: the fix above hasn't been merged yet
<popey> oh bum
<kenvandine> popey: the breeze cursor theme fix in gtk-common-themes is in stable now
<popey> ok
<kenvandine> marcustomlinson: also, all these fixes will also need to be submitted to snapcraft for the extensions
<seb128> hey hey hey
<kenvandine> hey seb128
<seb128> it's meeting time!
<seb128> (past one minute, sorry for the delay ;-)
<Trevinho> llaaaateeeeeeeee
<Laney> terrible
<seb128> #startmeeting Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2020-01-14
<meetingology> Meeting started Tue Jan 14 14:32:08 2020 UTC.  The chair is seb128. Information about MeetBot at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/meetingology.
<meetingology> Available commands: action commands idea info link nick
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/mxaCZTVc | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2020-01-14 | Current topic:
<marcustomlinson> kenvandine: yeah, https://github.com/snapcore/snapcraft/pull/2874
<seb128> bonjourno Trevinho, glad to see you woke up to join us :)
<kenvandine> marcustomlinson: sweet!
<seb128> Roll call:  didrocks, duflu (off), heather, jamesh, jibel, kenvandine, laney, marcustomlinson, oSoMoN, tkamppeter, trevinho, robert_ancell (out)
<oSoMoN> \o
<Trevinho> seb128: argggggggggg!
<marcustomlinson> \o
<Trevinho> o/
<seb128> sorry my external keyboard just stopped responding for some reason, always when you are in a rush that those things happen!
<hellsworth> good morning folks! sorry i'm a bit late
<seb128> ok, resolved!
<seb128> k, let's get really started
<seb128> sorry again
<seb128> #topic rls-bb-bugs
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/mxaCZTVc | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2020-01-14 | Current topic: rls-bb-bugs
<seb128> http://reqorts.qa.ubuntu.com/reports/rls-mgr/rls-bb-incoming-bug-tasks.html
<seb128> bug #1854363
<ubot5> bug 1854363 in thunderbird (Ubuntu) "[upstream] ReferenceError: processLDAPValues is not defined" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1854363
<seb128> oSoMoN, is that part of 68.4.1?
<seb128> ah you said 0.68.3
<seb128> so I guess it's being handled/should be assigned to you?
<oSoMoN> yes
<seb128> thx
<seb128> bug #1855893
<ubot5> bug 1855893 in pulseaudio (Ubuntu) "Properly let PCM leave suspended state when hardware doesn't support PCM resume" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1855893
<seb128> we discussed about this one previous week seems like I failed to target, maybe launchpad timeouted and I didn't notice
<seb128> will fix it now
<seb128> and that's it
<seb128> http://reqorts.qa.ubuntu.com/reports/rls-mgr/rls-bb-tracking-bug-tasks.html
<seb128> only the nm ones (still) on that list, we can skip that
<seb128> #topic rls-ee-bugs
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/mxaCZTVc | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2020-01-14 | Current topic: rls-ee-bugs
<seb128> http://reqorts.qa.ubuntu.com/reports/rls-mgr/rls-ee-incoming-bug-tasks.html
<seb128> no desktop entry
<seb128> http://reqorts.qa.ubuntu.com/reports/rls-mgr/rls-ee-tracking-bug-tasks.html
<seb128> n-m there as well
<seb128> bug #1762391	
<ubot5> bug 1762391 in systemd (Ubuntu Eoan) "pam_group.so is not evaluated by gnome-terminal" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1762391
<seb128> looks like Daren is handling it from a systemd side
<seb128> dgadomski, ^ right? what is g-t also targetted for eoan and is that something you are handling?
<dgadomski> seb128: that's correct
<dgadomski> there was an regression in CI that needs to be resolved before it gets backported to Ubuntu
<seb128> dgadomski, k, please either assign the g-t line to yourself or close it invalid if it's only to fix in systemd
<seb128> oh ok
<seb128> thx for looking into it
<seb128> that's it for e-serie
<seb128> #topic rls-ff-bugs
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/mxaCZTVc | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2020-01-14 | Current topic: rls-ff-bugs
<seb128> http://reqorts.qa.ubuntu.com/reports/rls-mgr/rls-ff-incoming-bug-tasks.html
<seb128> bug #1857815
<ubot5> bug 1857815 in cups-filters (Ubuntu) "cups-browsed assert failure: corrupted double-linked list" [High,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1857815
<seb128> Till is working on it, I need to provide more debug since he seems to not be able to trigger the problem
<seb128> anyway, it's being handled, I don't think it matters much if it's rls tracked or not
<seb128> I vote to nominate since it's the most report error atm on focal
<hellsworth> sounds good to me
<kenvandine> +1
<seb128> thx
<seb128> http://reqorts.qa.ubuntu.com/reports/rls-mgr/rls-ff-tracking-bug-tasks.html
<seb128> n-m again
<seb128> #topic update_excuses_by_team.html#desktop-packages
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/mxaCZTVc | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2020-01-14 | Current topic: update_excuses_by_team.html#desktop-packages
<seb128> https://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/update_excuses_by_team.html#desktop-packages
<seb128> Laney, yours! (or do you want me to handle it since I've been keeping an eye on that recently?)
<Laney> seb128: you can if you want
<seb128> k, let me do it then, going to be quick :p
<seb128> first is a MIR registered that needs to get reviewed
<seb128> tjaalton, is openscad/s390x something you are working on? it seems real, it has been retried a few times and always fails now
<Laney> just pinged cpaelze_r about that, he took it on (thanks)
<Laney> the mir
<seb128> thx!
<seb128> then the rest is grey whcih we agreed to skip
<seb128> and is mostly going down to libffi/arm64 being busted in proposed
<seb128> which makes python-gi segfault
<seb128> which a stack of tests are relying on
<seb128> d_oko said it's known/being handled so hopefully it sorts out this week and we have a better view next week
<seb128> and that's it for that section
<seb128> #topic AOB
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/mxaCZTVc | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2020-01-14 | Current topic: AOB
<seb128> any other topic?
<hellsworth> will there be a meeting next week since several of you will be in cape town?
<didrocks> I have two MIR related topics
<seb128> @next week, I think there is value in still having it
<seb128> kenvandine, since you are not going maybe you can chair?
<seb128> I will join if there is no conflict
<kenvandine> sure
<didrocks> my turn now :]
<seb128> thx
<seb128> didrocks, yes
<didrocks> 5:30:39      cpaelzer | seb128 isn't here, didrocks could you ask internally if Desktop wants to re-emphasize or drop the efforts on usbguard?
<didrocks> I guess if we are not going to do it, we should mark it as invalid
<seb128> we discussed that this morning with Wimpress, we will follow up on that this week
<Trevinho> seb had that in his whishlist
<seb128> we need a reply from oem first before deciding
<Trevinho> would indeed be nice
<didrocks> can we move it to incomplete and change it back if this is valid?
<tjaalton> seb128: I don't know what's going on there
<didrocks> so that it's off our MIR list
<seb128> didrocks, I will update it after the meeting
<didrocks> thx!
<seb128> np!
<didrocks> second one is…
<didrocks> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gamemode/+bug/1853830
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1853830 in gamemode (Ubuntu) "[MIR] gamemode" [Undecided,New]
<didrocks> is that up for review?
<seb128> yes
<didrocks> thx. I think this will be on my plate
<seb128> did we screw something in the status that created the doubt?
<didrocks> any urgency?
<seb128> I think no, unless Wimpress overrule me on it
<seb128> nice to have, probably not too complex to review
<didrocks> I think as it felt from the crack and not acted by us in a good timeline, we didn't know if someone took it or not
<didrocks> ack. I'll see what I can do
<seb128> would be nice to have by ff if possiblen, but not a strategic goal
<seb128> thx
<didrocks> thatês it for me
<seb128> thx didrocks!
<seb128> other topics?
<didrocks> yw :)
<seb128> I think we should start looking at the new GNOME serie
<didrocks> (ê instead of ' -> still learning typing on this keyboard)
<seb128> but probably a discussion to have in Trevinho here which doesn't need to be during the meeting
<seb128> (for those who didn't see the value of azerty, you should reconsider, they did a new iteration of the layout which is even better ;)
<Trevinho> being at the top of the stack, normally most of things can start earlier if it matters
<Trevinho> but we can discuss alter
<didrocks> (better but OMG I have to learn typing again!)
 * Trevinho would look at something more ergonmic..
<seb128> k, let's wrap the meeting then and discuss that a bit
<Wimpress> didrocks tried to convince me of this last week.
<seb128> thx everyone!
<seb128> #endmeeting
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/mxaCZTVc
<meetingology> Meeting ended Tue Jan 14 14:56:09 2020 UTC.
<meetingology> Minutes:        http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/ubuntu-desktop/2020/ubuntu-desktop.2020-01-14-14.32.moin.txt
<didrocks> thx!
<marcustomlinson> thanks
<oSoMoN> thx
<didrocks> Wimpress: and I'm sure I almost succeeded
<Wimpress> I remain unconvinced about chaging to azerty ;-)
<hellsworth> thanks!
<didrocks> no. don't answer please :p
<Wimpress> Thanks everyone
 * didrocks prefers living in illusion
<seb128> Trevinho, I think we could update the shell&co between now and fosdem, depending mostly how much you are still busy with fingerprint&other things, maybe you want to focus/finish that first
<Trevinho> yeah, well that's done for some parts but I'm in stall waiting for feedback to proceed on the fprintd side
<seb128> Trevinho, right, well if you have free cycle feel free to start on the g-s stack update
<seb128> Laney, how busy are you? I think we probably should look at g-s-d if we decide to update the shell
<seb128> Laney, I can probably have a go to it if you are busy with autopkgtest&other things
<Laney> as you wish, just claim things as you take them
<seb128> Laney, k, well not today for sure, let's see in the next days, I will ping you if I start looking at it
<Laney> ok
<bittin> Hello, i have some spare time today, would it be okay to join your meeting today ?
<bittin> Wimpress etc
<marcustomlinson> bittin, the meeting was at 14:30 UTC today
<bittin> marcustomlinson: ah wrong timezone in my Google Calender then, any log ?
<marcustomlinson> bittin: http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/ubuntu-desktop/2020/ubuntu-desktop.2020-01-14-14.32.moin.txt
<bittin> thanks
<bittin> catched up now thanks :)
#ubuntu-desktop 2020-01-15
<jibel> Morning all
<duflu> Morning jibel
<duflu> jibel, if you're starting work at 5:30am then I hope you're finishing early
<jibel> Hi duflu, not even, I usually end around 5:30PM
<jibel> but do breaks during the day
<pieq> salut jibel !
<pieq> t'es tombé du lit ?
<jibel> Salut pieq
<jibel> non, je me lève en général vers 5h
<jibel> mes nuits sont plutôt courtes :)
<oSoMoN> good morning desktoppers
<pieq> jibel, I woke up at 5AM too, but it's because of jetlag :D Usually it's more 6AM.
<oSoMoN> bonjour pieq, jibel
<jibel> salut oSoMoN
<didrocks> good morning
<jibel> bonjour didrocks
<didrocks> salut jibel
<duflu> Morning oSoMoN, didrocks
<duflu> Afternoon pieq
<didrocks> hey duflu
<oSoMoN> salut didrocks
<oSoMoN> hey duflu
<pieq> hey oSoMoN and duflu !
<pieq> On one of my laptops at home, I'm on 19.10 with -proposed activated. If I'd like to switch to 20.04 dev (without -proposed), what commands do I need to run?
<didrocks> salut oSoMoN et pieq :)
<duflu> Hi seb128
<seb128> hey duflu, how are you today?
<seb128> gooood morning desktopers :)
<duflu> seb128, going well. You?
<seb128> I'm good, I had a better night than the previous one, I feel somewhat recharged this morning :)
<seb128> duflu, the downstream patch is for onboard not xserver though right?
<seb128> (just saw your comment on https://gitlab.freedesktop.org/xorg/xserver/issues/679)
 * duflu looks
<duflu> seb128, yes you are right. I remember now thinking it's not an ideal patch if a broken app can still crash Xorg
<seb128> right, same here
<duflu> But that was a few months ago
<seb128> it's good to fix the app if it's code is incorrect, still xserver should be robust to incomplete calls
<duflu> seb128, yes I wrote that in comment 12 in October. Just forgot
<seb128> duflu, :)
<duflu> Which is why comments are useful
<jibel> pieq, first disable proposed then run update-manager -d . It's possible the the packages installed from proposed will block the upgrade
<jibel> pieq, or from the CLI: do-release-upgrade -d
<pieq> jibel, merci ! I'll try that tonight
<jibel> pieq, if anything goes wrong, the logs are in /var/log/dist-upgrade. You should be able to figure out what broke. Dependency issues can be tricky to troubleshoot, but then start by reverting the packages from proposed to the version in -updates or release
<pieq> jibel, how can I revert packages? I thought apt would always take the latest version of a package...
<duflu> pieq: sudo apt install --reinstall packagename/eoan
<duflu> or eoan-updates
<jibel> pieq, or you can specify the version with apt install package=version
<oSoMoN> jibel, doesn't update-manager disable -proposed entries automatically, like it does for PPAs ?
<Laney> hiya
<pieq> duflu, jibel thanks!
<jibel> oSoMoN, yeah, I think you're right. there is a flag to enable proposed on upgrade IIRC
<oSoMoN> hey Laney
<Laney> what up oSoMoN
<jibel> anyway running proposed permanently without pinning seems dangerous to me
<seb128> hey Laney, oSoMoN, how are you today?
<oSoMoN> yeah, I wouldn't recommend that on a machine that's not used exclusively for testing
<oSoMoN> I'm good, I slept well and am ready for a productive day
<seb128> \o/ :)
<marcustomlinson> good morning jibel oSoMoN pieq didrocks duflu seb128 and Laney :)
<pieq> hery marcustomlinson :)
<duflu> Morning marcustomlinson
<jibel> bonjour marcustomlinson
<Laney> hey seb128, doing alright: won the pub quiz last night 💃💃💃
<Laney> moin marcustomlinson
<seb128> hey marcustomlinson :)
<seb128> Laney, wooot, well done!
<oSoMoN> good morning marcustomlinson
<seb128> hum
<seb128> I don't understand, I created an arm64 bos instance yesterday, ssh to it stopped working in the evening
<seb128> I destroyed it and created a new one this morning, same problem :/
<seb128> I can ssh fine to ones on other archs though
<oSoMoN> seb128, there was a brief moment yesterday in the evening when my canonistack instances became unreachable (and even the web UI was down), but it didn't last long, and it's now working well for me
<seb128> oSoMoN, do you have any arm64 one?
<seb128> my s390x and amd64 ones are fine
<oSoMoN> let me check
<oSoMoN> yes, I have a bionic arm64 instance, and I can ssh into it
<Wimpress> Morning desktoppers o/
<seb128> oSoMoN, ok, thx for checking! I wonder what's going on here then :-/
<seb128> hey Wimpress, how are you?
<Wimpress> Tip top :-D
<Wimpress> You?
<oSoMoN> hey Wimpress
<seb128> I'm good!
<duflu> Morning Laney and Wimpress
<marcustomlinson> morning Wimpress
<Wimpress> Hi duflu. How are you?
<duflu> Wimpress, one year older but OK. You?
<Wimpress> All good here. Just topping up the coffee levels
<marcustomlinson> duflu: happy belated birthday!
<duflu> I was pleased to get this written and done on Monday night, which is satisfying; https://gitlab.gnome.org/GNOME/mutter/merge_requests/1003
<duflu> Thanks marcustomlinson
<seb128> oh, happy birthday duflu!
<duflu> Thanks, but it's done and gone
<duflu> It was a nice day though
<Laney> hey duflu
<seb128> shrug, same on a bionic/arm64 instance, so not the focal issue creating problem :/
<seb128> I get a ' No route to host'
<seb128> weird
<Laney> tried reconnecting the vpn / the other endpoint?
<seb128> I turned the computer off during the night so it's a fresh boot/session and that didn't fix it, but trying again just in case
<seb128> also ssh to other instances (!arm64) works
<Laney> Sure, but it's plausible they take different routes
<seb128> nop, no difference
<seb128> (reconnecting the vpn)
<Laney> instance booted OK? (openstack console log show ID)
<seb128> looks like it
<seb128> but
<seb128> ci-info: no authorized ssh keys fingerprints found for user ubuntu.
<seb128> in the log
<seb128> but that probably doesn't explain the routing issue
<Laney> I got that keypair thing too, and indeed I can't SSH into a new instance but I get a proper refusal
<Laney> [   32.650884] cloud-init[572]: 2020-01-15 09:54:38,481 - util.py[WARNING]: No active metadata service found
<Laney> that is suspicious
<Laney> probably issues to take up with IS I'd say if you have the energy
<seb128> k, will do
<duflu> seb128, are we aiming for Xorg 1.21 in focal?
<didrocks> Trevinho: do you know if there is a ppa for recent GNOME Shell version for the Yaru team to try?
<seb128> duflu, ask tjaalton
<seb128> hey didrocks, how are you?
<didrocks> good. thanks seb128 and you?
<seb128> I'm good!
<tjaalton> duflu: it's called 20.something at this point, but there's no idea when a release is going to happen, so probably not
<duflu> Hmm, I was keen on just one fix. Not sure how patchable it is
<duflu> I shall look
<seb128> tjaalton, I fixed the webkit build with an upstream patch btw, looks like those includes changed somehow, I didn't want to spent too much time to ge to the bottom of it though
<tjaalton> seb128: ok, dunno.. the header was in the same pkg as before
<seb128> tjaalton, but webkit doesn't include that header
<seb128> tjaalton, it does #include <EGL/eglext.h>
<seb128> so I wonder if that was including other things and stopped doing so or what
<seb128> tjaalton, anyway, https://github.com/WebKit/webkit/commit/ade440b1 fixed it
<tjaalton> eglext.h moved to libegl-dev, which libegl1-mesa-dev depends on
<seb128> tjaalton, yeah, it's not a packaging problem, for some reason EGL_WAYLAND_BUFFER_WL isn't being defined when it was before, but at the same time webkit doesn't include the .h which defines it
<Trevinho> didrocks: mh no... Best way is just jhbuild in general though as ppa might be quit a lot work to maintain
<seb128> so I guess it was getting through some other .h before
<tjaalton> right
<seb128> tjaalton, anyway, I just wanted to say that webkit is fixed :)
<tjaalton> cool :)
<tjaalton> duflu: I pushed 1.20.7 yesterday
<seb128> tjaalton, we need to sort out openscad/s390x though, are you actively looking at that one?
<tjaalton> I don't know where to start
<duflu> tjaalton, yeah I know thanks, but I don't think the fix is there. Just creating a launchpad bug now to reflect upstream
<duflu> tjaalton, not a major priority but now exists for the record: bug 1859782
<ubot5> bug 1859782 in xorg-server (Ubuntu) "Xwayland apps like glxgears report 58 FPS on a 60Hz display" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1859782
<seb128> tjaalton, did you try to reproduce on a cloud instance or something? I guess that would be step 1, getting more details about the error?
<didrocks> Trevinho: ack, thx
<tjaalton> seb128: no
<seb128> tjaalton, let me try here, I've an existing s390x instance
<tjaalton> thanks
<popey> kenvandine: tested telegram desktop snap on kde neon with breeze and breeze dark. mouse cursors are working as expected! Thanks!
<xnox> doko:  thank you for making python3.8 tests pass; makes it easier for me to make test_ssl pass properly
<seb128> tjaalton, so it's the libgl1-mesa-dri update from proposed that make openscad unhappy
<tjaalton> seb128: as the test log history shows
<seb128> well I can confirm/reproduce on a cloud instance
<seb128> now to get some debug
<seb128> also it's those specific binary from the update, no libglx or something else
<tjaalton> ah -dri, so swrast_dri since it's using llvmpipe
<tjaalton> my lock screen got stuck after entering the passwd, how to kill that?
<seb128> tjaalton, try to lock again? otherwise kill gnome-shell from a vt I guess?
<tjaalton> ah it's provided by the shell.. killing helped
<tjaalton> though it also kills most apps
<seb128> yeah, known issue :/
<Laney> fixed issue
<Laney> in eoan-proposed, do try it out
<tjaalton> I'm on focal, though I hadn't dist-upgraded in a while
<tjaalton> yep, seems to work
<Laney> :>
 * Laney stares at ubuntu-drivers
<hellsworth> good morning desktopers!
<oSoMoN> good morning hellsworth
<hellsworth> hi oSoMoN !
<marcustomlinson> hey hellsworth
<hellsworth> hi marcustomlinson ! how's life?
<marcustomlinson> hellsworth: pretty good thanks :) yourself?
<hellsworth> yeah pretty good. ventured out to a coffee shop today to see people and the coffee is good :)
<marcustomlinson> good friends and good coffee, what more do you need
<Laney> hey hellsworth
<Laney> it's nice working from a coffee shop but I always wonder how often I should buy something new
<Laney> #awkwardperson
<hellsworth> hi there Laney !
<hellsworth> you know i have the same wonder
<hellsworth> maybe one item every 2 hours
<Laney> like once an hour seems good but who wants that much coffee?????
<Laney> haha
 * hellsworth sets an alarm to buy a new coffee in 2 hours
<Laney> I read about a place that charges by the minute for people working
<Laney> which would absolve me of that worry
<hellsworth> but it would be way more expensive in the long run
<Laney> but it was probably in stupid old London, not awesome cool Nottingham
<hellsworth> lol
<hellsworth> sounds like a co working space, not a coffee shop
<Laney> kind of a mixture of both
<Laney> think the fee was pretty cheap
<hellsworth> i bet the coffee at a pure coffee shop would be better
<Laney> couple of pounds an hour or so
<hellsworth> and overall cheaper
<hellsworth> i bet you could come up with an equation that takes into account the food/coffee quality, number of outlets, comfort of the chairs, etc. to come up with which one is better
<hellsworth> i encourage you to do that :)
<Laney> :D
<Laney> maybe this is the one I read about https://ziferblat.co.uk/#/discover
<marcustomlinson> Laney: you work at the library now and then right?
<Laney> yep, I'm there now in fact
<marcustomlinson> how is it? I think about doing this
<hellsworth> oh man! for 8 hours, it's 38.4 pounds!
<hellsworth> they must have the best coffee, the most outlets, and the comfiest of chairs in all the land!
<hellsworth> oh the library is a great idea
<Laney> it's great
<Laney> but this is not a public library, oh no sir I don't want to mix with the general public
<hellsworth> do you pack everything up and take it with you when you go to the bathroom? or do you hurry and hope nobody steals your stuff?
<hellsworth> lol
<Laney> nah I just leave it
<hellsworth> wait a private library?
<hellsworth> i don't think that's a thing here
<Laney> https://www.bromleyhouse.org/ this place
<hellsworth> what makes a library private? do you pay for a library card or entrance or something?
<marcustomlinson> yeah what is that
<Laney> subscription fee
<Laney> big tables, wifi, coffee area, that kind of stuff
<Laney> books too if you like that kind of thing
<marcustomlinson> haha
<hellsworth> lol
<hellsworth> looks nice
<hellsworth> i've scouted most of the coffee shops in my area and have a few i go in between when i do leave the house.
<hellsworth> i should leave the house more often
<hellsworth> it's just the whole two monitor thing often trumps the need to see other humans
<hellsworth> but not all the time :)
<Laney> looks like there's a few in the US: https://www.nysoclib.org/about/membership-libraries
<hellsworth> none in colorado :(
<Laney> yeah :(
<Laney> university libraries are a good alternative if there's one of those you can use
 * Laney sometimes goes to that one too
 * Laney goes back to staring at ubuntu-drivers
<hellsworth> at any university you'll need the university email/ldap pw to login to their wifi tho
 * hellsworth refocuses too :)
<Laney> this one has guest wifi, but also I have unlimited data so I can tether if necessary
<Laney> YES, WORK
<Laney> it was a good mini break, since I was being confused that a call wasn't just creating infinite recursion, turns out it's calling a fucntion with a very slightly different name
<Laney> looking away and looking back allowed me to see that
<hellsworth> nice!!!!
<hellsworth> i get to add stuff to the build snap while i wait for my snapcraft extension to be re-reviewed
<hellsworth> today will be a fun day :)
<Laney> tseliot: hey, any opinion on moving ubuntu-drivers-common under the ubuntu organisation on github? also, 1:0.7.6-1 seems to be missing
<tseliot> Laney, I forgot to push my changes. It should all be in the master branch now. I haven't really thought about moving the repository there, since when we started u-d-c it was probably the only package maintained on github. Is the use of the ubuntu organisation on github for packages documented somewhere?
<Laney> tseliot: doubt it's documented in particular, but there are quite a few projects doing it already: https://github.com/ubuntu/
<tseliot> Laney, ok, I'll have a look
<Laney> coolies
<kenvandine> marcustomlinson: i tested your latest changes to the gsettings fix, still works great
<marcustomlinson> kenvandine: awesome thanks! yeah that's ready to merge if you'd like to do the honours
<kenvandine> marcustomlinson: did you copy the latest changes to the snapcraft PR?
<marcustomlinson> kenvandine: I did yes
<kenvandine> awesome
<Laney> ok NOW I am in a coffee shop
<marcustomlinson> seb128 will soon be in a “coffee shop” too
<marcustomlinson> ;)
#ubuntu-desktop 2020-01-16
<oSoMoN> good morning desktoppers
<jibel> Bonjour oSoMoN, ça va?
<duflu> Morning oSoMoN and jibel
<oSoMoN> salut jibel, ça va bien et toi?
<oSoMoN> hey duflu
<jibel> oSoMoN, bien bien
<didrocks> good morning
<pieq> salut didrocks
<didrocks> hey pieq
<duflu> Morning didrocks, hi pieq
<didrocks> afternoon duflu
<duflu> Hi seb128
<seb128> hey duflu, how are you?
<seb128> good morning desktopers
<duflu> seb128, tired and running on coffee, which is OK. You?
<jibel> http://www.tired.com/
<duflu> ??
<Laney> morning
<duflu> Morning Laney
<Laney> hey duflu
<seb128> duflu, sorry, I was in an hangout, I'm good, a bit of a cold though :/
<seb128> hey Laney, how are you?
<didrocks> hey Laney
<duflu> :(
<Laney> moin seb128 didrocks
<Laney> doing alright!
<Wimpress> Good morning o/
<didrocks> hey Wimpress
<duflu> Morning Wimpress
<duflu> And I forgot I was going to cook tonight
<duflu> Bye...
<hellsworth> good morning desktopers!
<oSoMoN> good morning hellsworth
<hellsworth> hi oSoMoN !
<Wimpress> Evening robert_ancell o/
<robert_ancell> Wimpress, hi!
<Wimpress> How are you?
<robert_ancell> good
#ubuntu-desktop 2020-01-17
<oSoMoN> good morning desktoppers
<duflu> Morning oSoMoN
<duflu> (#firstpost)
<oSoMoN> hey duflu :)
<didrocks> good morning
<jibel> Bonjour à tous
<duflu> Morning didrocks and jibel
<oSoMoN> salut didrocks & jibel
<didrocks> hey jibel, duflu, oSoMoN
<pieq> Hi everyone
<didrocks> salut pieq
<pieq> I installed focal this morning on a testing laptop and I noticed the install process UX has changed a little
<jibel> pieq, bonjour
<pieq> and the option to encrypt the partition is hidden now... so by default, if the user clicks Next, the system is installed without any kind of disk encryption
<jibel> pieq, the partitioning page?
<pieq> it's alreayd like this in 18.04, but the option to encrypt is visible from the screen, so I figure it's more "findable" by users
<jibel> pieq, yes, it's on purpose and it's one of the concerrn that have been raised with this change
<pieq> jibel, the page where you're asked if you want to "Erase disk and install Ubuntu"
<pieq> OK
<pieq> I reckon there are many different installation scenarios for users
<pieq> but for someone installing Ubuntu on a laptop without any other partitions, it makes sense to have the disk encryption option available "easily" (if not by default)
<jibel> pieq, we probably need to move back everything from a advanced dialog to the main page but then it adds lot of data to the page especially when you have a system already installed
<pieq> jibel, yes, that's the kind of tricky thing. I was testing on a laptop that had no dual boot or weird stuff
<pieq> I could spend more time investigating this, but I don't have much time now
<seb128> gooood morning desktopers! happy friday
<didrocks> happy Friday seb128
<seb128> lut didrocks, happy friday! how are you?
<duflu> Morning seb128. How goes?
<seb128> hey duflu, okish, I've a cold/I'm coughing for a few days seems a bit worth today, I feel a bit like if I had fever with my skin by sensitive
<seb128> I'm going to try to get it easy, hopefully I'm feeling better to fly to CapeTown tomorrow
<duflu> :(
<seb128> during my previous trip there I had over 39°C fever and that was no fun at all
<seb128> hopefully not a second time
<seb128> duflu, how is it going for you?
<seb128> ready for the we? :)
<duflu> seb128, going OK though gnome-shell is always more complex than you think...
<duflu> The weekend will come when I'm ready
<didrocks> seb128: I’m fine, thanks, and you?
<seb128> didrocks, cf backlog :)
<didrocks> good luck! :)
<Wimpress> Morning o/
<Wimpress> Sorry to hear you feeling under the weather seb128 :-(
<seb128> hey Wimpress! how are you?
<seb128> Wimpress, I wil take it easy today, hopefully I feel better by tomorrow
<Wimpress> seb128: Yes, best to rest up.
<Wimpress> All good here.
<Laney> morning
<seb128> hey Laney, how are you?
<Laney> yeah I'm alright
<Wimpress> duflu: I noticed the CSD windows and non-CSD window have a different size window shadow.
<Laney> are you allergic to Cape Town seb128?
<duflu> Morning Wimpress and Laney
<Wimpress> A curiosity that caught me out while making screenshots for the sideshow last night.
<seb128> Laney, I might be?
<Wimpress> Do you know why this might be duflu?
<duflu> Wimpress, interesting. Though I have argued for a long time that CSD should get server side shadows, I think I lost that argument. That means it is expected -- different code rendering it
<duflu> You would need to modify all toolkits to match your theme
<Wimpress> Yeah. I can't see why the inconsistency would be required, from a technical point of view.
<duflu> Which code exactly I don't know
<duflu> This is partly why I argued for years we shouldn't be in this situation
<Wimpress> I wrote a script to resize, cature and scale windows at exactly the right sizes for including in the installer slideshow.
<duflu> I feel shadows should not be seen as part of the window, but an artefact of the desktop
<Wimpress> That difference between CSD and non-CSD had me scratching my head for a few minutes, until a realised what was going on.
<Laney> moin duflu
<seb128> brb, going back to my desk now
<didrocks> good morning Wimpress !
<duflu> Wimpress, hopefully you're only talking about non-Gnome apps. We should be able to make Gnome ones consistent between CSD (Xwayland) and SSD (Xorg)
<duflu> I mean CSD (Wayland)
<Wimpress> Yeah, I notice the difference with Shotwell, Firefox and LibreOffice.
<duflu> Wimpress, if apps are running via X11, including Xwayland, then we have fairly central control over the shadow rendering
<Wimpress> I am running on X11.
<duflu> And if you configure them to use system titlebars etc, not app-level CSD
<Wimpress> When you say configure, you mean a programmatic change to not use CSD?
<duflu> Yes, like it's a setting in Chrome
<Wimpress> Right.
<duflu> Maybe it is in Firefox?
<Wimpress> It is. But bugs.
<Wimpress> Curved window corners grow ears.
<seb128> the arm builders seem unhappy, between that and ffi I think I just give up for this week and see if things automagically sort out during the w.e
<seb128> also wth with i386 failing to install build-essential:amd64 :/
<duflu> Wimpress, I'm already confusing myself so if you encounter the problem in release please remember to open a bug
<oSoMoN> Wimpress, is this bug #1828728 (for firefox) ?
<ubot5> bug 1828728 in Mozilla Firefox "White corners when CSD is enabled on Firefox under X11" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1828728
<duflu> Yes I think that's it
<Wimpress> didrocks: I've prepared a branch for ubiquity-slideshow that implements the new Yaru design and updates screenshots for 20.04.
<Wimpress> I've proposed for merging, but not update debian/changelog. Should I?
<didrocks> Wimpress: yes. feel free to update the changelog (but keep it UNRELEASED instead of focal'
<Wimpress> OK
<hellsworth> good morning desktopers!
<didrocks> good morning hellsworth!
<hellsworth> hi there didrocks ! happy friday :)
<didrocks> thx! you too
<oSoMoN> good morning hellsworth
<oSoMoN> I need a core dev for a trivial code review: https://code.launchpad.net/~osomon/software-properties/+git/software-properties/+merge/377770
<hellsworth> looks good oSoMoN !
<didrocks> oSoMoN: merged and pushed. Do you think that worth a release or we will have other fixes later on?
<oSoMoN> didrocks, thanks! there'll definitely be other changes before feature freeze, so no need to do a release now
<didrocks> ack :)
<hellsworth> oSoMoN: there's a chromium snap question in #snapcraft that maybe you know the answer to: "Hi, I had the cromium snap on my other computer. I reinstalled all my programms on a new computer. I'm trying to get my bookmarks and settings to the chromium on my new computer. Befor snap it was something like .config/chromium or .local/share/chromium (can't remeber exatcly). What do I have to copy
<hellsworth> to my new computer to get all my chromium settings?"
<oSoMoN> hellsworth, thanks, I answered the question there
<hellsworth> thanks oSoMoN !
<oSoMoN> I'm calling it a week, have a good week-end everyone!
<Wimpress> hellsworth: o/
<hellsworth> hi Wimpress :)
<hellsworth> sorry i was out for an appt and lunch
